# El diario “Le Figaro” ve como “responsable” de la Guerra Civil a la izquierda



## fluffy (15 Ago 2022)

_El diario francés recoge la opinión del historiador Pío Moa y de otros académicos que ven en los actos del PSOE y la República una justificación al conflicto por parte de los sublevados_

El diario francés de mayor tirada en el país, “*Le Figaro*”, ha sido noticia este fin de semana después de que publicase en su suplemento cultural una serie de entrevistas a historiadores sobre un tema tan revisado como polémico: *la Guerra Civil española*. Y es que según el diario galo, buena parte de la *responsabilidad* del conflicto la tuvo* la izquierda española. *

Es una mirada “*revisionista*” para muchos, aunque según los historiadores entrevistados por este medio, es una “*realidad*” que el levantamiento de los sublevados no se habría producido con otras circunstancias políticas y actuaciones de la izquierda en el marco de la II República. De hecho, uno de esos periodistas e historiadores, *Pío Moa*, “todo lo que se ha escrito de ese periodo es falso”. 


> La guerre d’Espagne a-t-elle été déclenchée par la gauche espagnole ? Pour Le @Figaro_Histoire, Isabelle Schmitz (@ischmitz1) explique comment l’ancien militant antifasciste Pío Moa a enquêté sur les responsables de cette guerre qui meurtrit son pays de 1936 à 1939. pic.twitter.com/YKFN1U3rb1
> — Le Figaro (@Le_Figaro) August 11, 2022



Según recoge *“Le figaro”, la “radicalización” de la izquierda creó un “clima” que propició el conflicto,* algo que no se suele comentar públicamente entre historiadores, aunque cada vez son más los que recogen esta postura y los actos del *PSOE* durante sus intervenciones en el Gobierno, poniendo como ejemplo los archivos a los que Moa tuvo acceso en el seno del partido socialista, y que respaldarían* la tesis de que la izquierda,* con el Frente Popular a la cabeza, "*buscaba" generar un conflicto bélico.*
Con ello, asegura *Moa*, se habría generado un clima de crispación que favorecería “la democracia republicana”, pues pensaban que ganarían, pero los sublevados, cansados de la radicalidad de la izquierda y preocupados por las *vinculaciones* de la España republicana con la *Unión Soviética*, se alzaron dando rienda suelta a los tiros y a la muerte. Un periodo de la historia de España negro del que, según Moa, *siempre se ha culpado a la derecha pero que tiene una gran responsabilidad la izquierda,* aunque reconozca que no es lo más aceptado o políticamente correcto. Y ahora, “lE Figaro” se hace eco de ello.


----------



## Javiser (15 Ago 2022)

Por supuesto


----------



## Decipher (15 Ago 2022)

Pues cuando se pongan a revisar la actuación de los socialistas y comunistas en Alemania...


----------



## Burt Lancaster (15 Ago 2022)

Que PIo Moa diga en Le Figaro que la guerra civil fue culpa de la izquierda no significa que Le Figaro diga que la guerra civil fue culpa de la izquierda



*GRAN ENTREVISTA -* La guerra civil que incendió España entre 1936 y 1939 fue buscada voluntariamente desde 1931 por la franja radical de la izquierda española para impulsar la revolución. *La innovadora tesis(* de innovadora tiene poco) del ex militante comunista Pío Moa.

_Entrevista en Madrid por Isabelle Schmitz y Philippe Maxence_


Debeis curraros un poco mas las fake news


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (15 Ago 2022)

Y encima perdieron la guerra,... 
@xicomalo


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Ago 2022)

Joder, claro, Y TIENE TODA LA RAZÓN.


----------



## nelsoncito (15 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Que PIo Moa diga en Le Figaro que la guerra civil fue culpa de la izquierda no significa que Le Figaro diga que la guerra civil fue culpa de la izquierda



El pederasta confeso está nerviosito. Si la izquierda queda desbancada ideológicamente, no tendrá ninguna fuerza política que pueda amparar sus atroces y repugnantes vicios con menores.


----------



## xicomalo (15 Ago 2022)

Le Figaro un diario de DERECHAS que es propiedad del industrial y político Serge Dassault


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (15 Ago 2022)

Cualquiera que estudie la historia sacaria esa conclusión, pues hubieron tres golpes de estado, dos de la izquierda, y uno de los generales, capitaneados por el General Mola, al que sustituyó Franco. Primero hubo un golpe de estado en Asturias, en el 34 y despues otro en Cataluña, donde a Companys le pararon los pies hasta los militares catalanes. Las últimas elecciones las ganó la derecha, pero Largo Caballero (El Lenin español) ya había advertido en numerosos discursos, que ganaría en las calles lo que perdiera en las urnas, lo mismo que hicieron los bolcheviques, que tambien perdieron las elecciones en Rusia. Largo Caballero advirtio en numerosas ocasiones que implantaria el comunismo en España. Si queris entender el clima que había en aquella España hay que leer el libro "La revolución española vista por una republicana" de Clara Campoamor.



PD. No hace falta que lo compreis por Amazon.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (15 Ago 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> El pederasta confeso está nerviosito. Si la izquierda queda desbancada ideológicamente, no tendrá ninguna fuerza política que pueda amparar sus atroces y repugnantes vicios con menores.




Tu puta madre , en cambio ,esta la mar de relajada. Tiene el ano tan dilatado que le caben 3 pollas a la vez .


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Ago 2022)

A Pío Moa se le agradece muy poco lo que ha hecho

Igual que a David Irving en el escenario mas global


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Que PIo Moa diga en Le Figaro que la guerra civil fue culpa de la izquierda no significa que Le Figaro diga que la guerra civil fue culpa de la izquierda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Subcampeón!


----------



## Hermericus (15 Ago 2022)

Pues claro


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Ago 2022)

Lo fueron, eso es evidente. Y no hace falta ser 100tisico, ni jistoriador para ver que en las mentes comunistas/socialistas/independentistas, hay algo que no va bien.


----------



## Poseidón (15 Ago 2022)

Estan unos y otros como para dar lecciones. Como si los isabelinos le echasen la culpa a los carlistas de iniciar las guerras del mismo nombre.

Cada bando desde su lado se montara su pelicula, como se ha hecho siempre a los largo de los siglos. Atenas-Esparta, Roma-Cartago, EEUU-URRS.

Es una gilipoyez darle vueltas y una perdida de tiempo. Por suerte o por desgracia las nuevas generaciones son tan burras que estas subnormalidades quedaran sepultadas por el tiempo. Se acabo el rojos y azules. Un mal que lleva asolando a España desde hace varias generaciones y que no le permite avanzar.


----------



## fluffy (15 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Que PIo Moa diga en Le Figaro que la guerra civil fue culpa de la izquierda no significa que Le Figaro diga que la guerra civil fue culpa de la izquierda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para mi la noticia es que se recoja esta tesis. Desde 1939 hasta hace unos años el dogma era inmutable.
La verdad acaba saliendo siempre.


----------



## nelsoncito (15 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Tu puta madre , en cambio ,esta la mar de relajada. Tiene el ano tan dilatado que le caben 3 pollas a la vez .



Todos sabemos para qué votas a la izquierda, enfermo.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Ago 2022)

Se nos viene pendulazo.
Vereis que ahora los izquierdosos somos nosotros y los babosos progres se proclamaran la derecha salvadora.

Seguiremos siendo los que tiene cabeza.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Ago 2022)

Una realidad incontestable.


----------



## Cens0r (15 Ago 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> Le Figaro un diario de DERECHAS que es propiedad del industrial y político Serge Dassault



Vete a tomar por culo, polilogista degenerado.


----------



## Javiser (15 Ago 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Y encima perdieron la guerra,...
> @xicomalo



Hombre, la medalla de plata también está bien. Lo importante es participar


----------



## Santolin (15 Ago 2022)

Ya verás cuando se entere mierdatral de esto


----------



## Covaleda (15 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Estan unos y otros como para dar lecciones. Como si los isabelinos le echasen la culpa a los carlistas de iniciar las guerras del mismo nombre.
> 
> Cada bando desde su lado se montara su pelicula, como se ha hecho siempre a los largo de los siglos. Atenas-Esparta, Roma-Cartago, EEUU-URRS.
> 
> Es una gilipoyez darle vueltas y una perdida de tiempo. Por suerte o por desgracia las nuevas generaciones son tan burras que estas subnormalidades quedaran sepultadas por el tiempo. Se acabo el rojos y azules. Un mal que lleva asolando a España desde hace varias generaciones y que no le permite avanzar.



Ya.
Lo que pasa es que la Guerra Civil quedaría para simple materia para estudiar la Historia si no fuera porque unos, con la eterna frustración de haber perdido miserablemente sus ancestros políticos pese a partir con toda la ventaja, se empeñaron hace unos años no solo en reescribir la Historia, sino en meter con calzador una doctrina ridícula según la cual eran unos pobrecitos a los que unos militares muy malos que tenían el día torcido les dieron por el culo sin merecerlo, entre otras cosas.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (15 Ago 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Todos sabemos para qué votas a la izquierda, enfermo.





Menudas mamadas hace tu madre


----------



## InigoMontoya (15 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Menudas mamadas hace tu madre



rojo muerto, abono pa mi huerto


----------



## Mongolo471 (15 Ago 2022)

Tranqui, yo no vine nasi de casa, de hecho, era igual de gilipollas que tú.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (15 Ago 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> rojo muerto, abono pa mi huerto




Valiente escondido detrás de una de una ip, auténtico mierda en la vida real


----------



## Javiser (15 Ago 2022)

Disfruta la medalla de plata, retrasado.


----------



## mxmanu (15 Ago 2022)

Novedad novedosa, van con retraso, pero bueno algo es algo


----------



## Javiser (15 Ago 2022)

Eres muy valiente. Luego se te pone en una cuneta, se te da una pala, y se te dice que caves, y lloriqueas y te cagas encima como una maricona como hacia tu abuelo


----------



## Komanche O_o (15 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Que PIo Moa diga en Le Figaro que la guerra civil fue culpa de la izquierda no significa que Le Figaro diga que la guerra civil fue culpa de la izquierda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es preocupante como hasta medios serios y corte centrista liberal e dan voz a los borricos CAGACORRALES de la ultraderecha....


----------



## rafasx (15 Ago 2022)

El PSOE es responsable del fracaso de la II República al imponer una República de izquierda en lugar de una República neutral para todos los ciudadanos.


----------



## Kabraloka (15 Ago 2022)

el problema es que en spain nunca se hablará de la guerra civil del 36 sin sacarse los ojos un bando al otro

se tardarán más o menos 3 o 4 generaciones en importar una mierda, igual que ya nadie se acuerda de las guerras carlistas, de los conflictos de la época de fernando VII, de la guerra de sucesión, de las guerras de la reconquista, de la guerra civil entre julio césar y pompeyo...


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (15 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Valiente escondido detrás de una de una ip, auténtico mierda en la vida real



porque tú posteas con tu nombre y apellidos reales, claro.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (15 Ago 2022)

Sí, ya lo dije,









LE FIGARO habla de la Guerra Civil española y justifica el Alzamiento del 18 de Julio por los crímenes del PSOE y del Frente Popular


h t t p s://elcorreodeespana.com/ El diario francés LE FIGARO habla de la Guerra Civil española y justifica el Alzamiento del 18 de Julio por los crímenes del PSOE y el Frente Popular REDACCIÓN - 14 AGOSTO 2022 El diario francés líder LE FIGARO da una explicación de la Guerra Civil...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Komanche O_o (15 Ago 2022)

El capitalismo está tan desespero por entrar en su fase autoritaria con el neofascismo, que hasra entrevista a viejos locos fracasados como Pollavieja Moa....


----------



## _V_ (15 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Valiente escondido detrás de una de una ip, auténtico mierda en la vida real



No como tu, que pones tu nombre eeal, tu dirección y tus fotos en el foro para que todos sepamos quién es el parangón de la honestidad.

Menudo sopla pollas estás hecho.


----------



## jlmmin37 (16 Ago 2022)

Pío Moa, no digo más.

Ese personaje ignora que los golpistas llevaban años preparando el golpe de estado y la subsiguiente Guerra Civil. Todo estaba milimétricamente planificado, con potencias extranjeras y el capital patrio.









Unos contratos en Roma elevan el papel de los monárquicos


El tema central de la Historia contemporánea española es, en opinión de Ángel Viñas, la responsabilidad por la sublevación militar de julio de 1936. El historiador, economista y diplomático compartía hasta hace poco la idea de que los conspiradores buscaban un levantamiento contra el Frente...




www.levante-emv.com


----------



## charlie3 (16 Ago 2022)

Los pistoleros de UGT PSOE que asesinaron a Calvo Sotelo algo tuvieron que ver con el golpe. 
no les salió tan mal, quedaron subcampeones


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ago 2022)

El problema es que no hemos aprendido nada y el frente popular está de nuevo en el gobierno haciendo lo mismo que antes para provocar otra guerra


----------



## gpm (16 Ago 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> _El diario francés recoge la opinión del historiador Pío Moa y de otros académicos que ven en los actos del PSOE y la República una justificación al conflicto por parte de los sublevados_
> 
> El diario francés de mayor tirada en el país, “*Le Figaro*”, ha sido noticia este fin de semana después de que publicase en su suplemento cultural una serie de entrevistas a historiadores sobre un tema tan revisado como polémico: *la Guerra Civil española*. Y es que según el diario galo, buena parte de la *responsabilidad* del conflicto la tuvo* la izquierda española. *
> 
> ...





Es que son los culpables. Si manipulas unas elecciones, asesinas al líder de la oposición, te dedicas a implantar comunismo pues pasa lo que pasa.....


----------



## gpm (16 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Que PIo Moa diga en Le Figaro que la guerra civil fue culpa de la izquierda no significa que Le Figaro diga que la guerra civil fue culpa de la izquierda
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Has quedado subcampeón junto a tu otro yo @Bitelchus 

Por cierto, aquí no me traslado cuenta como en forocoches ehhh.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (16 Ago 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Has quedado subcampeón junto a tu otro yo @Bitelchus
> 
> Por cierto, aquí no me traslado cuenta como en forocoches ehhh.




gñe,gñe....


----------



## DOM + (16 Ago 2022)

Vamos a ver

Si en 2022 viniese el PSOE y confiscara nuestros ahorros y además te obligase a comer insectos, ir a pie, vivir en barrios multiculturales, etc

Si se liase de quién seria la culpa?
Seguramente los libros de texto socialistas dirian que hubo extremaderecha que se alzó contra el gobierno democratico elegido en las urnas.

Pues eso es lo que pasó despues de Franco 

Franco por subnormal y buenazo, lo que nos pasa siempre a los españoles si fueramos hdlgp anglosajones aun dominariamos el mundo, perdonó a todo rojo hijodeputa. Luego a su muerte pasó lo que pasó.

Y en aquel tiempo además los rojos ya hasta mataban a los adversarios políticos.

Como para no tener la culpa de todo lo que pasó.


----------



## capuser (16 Ago 2022)

Sin duda... adi fue, la Republica fue u régimen nefasto de violencia política y total impunidad.


----------



## jolu (16 Ago 2022)

Pues no es que me caiga bien Pio Moa, es un terrorista como el padre de la rata y la propia rata, pero si dice una verdad se le reconoce y punto.

Cualquiera con un poco de cultura sabe que a una acción le sigue una reacción.

No pasarán, pero pasaron.


----------



## Tales90 (16 Ago 2022)

La culpa la tuvieron todos, nadie queria la Republica unos porque eran revolucionarios querían pegar un golpe e implantar la dictadura del proletariado (frente popular), otros los fascistas que querian implantar un régimen también totalitario como en Italia o Alemania estaban surgiendo, pero tambien y lo que reune a toda la derecha es un movimiento contrarrevolucionario parar a la izquierda antes de que tome el poder total y los extermine. Al final unos y otros, depues de años de arremeter y señalarse, atentados personales entre unos y otros, con un clima de inseguridad e inestabilidad total pasa lo inevitable ya!! empiezan a matarse unos a otros!!!, el pistoletazo de salida el asesinato de calvo sotelo en ese momento la derecha se da cuenta que el próximo ya puede ser cualquiera de ellos. Yo creo que todos son culpables, luego dentro de la historia tienes unos más criminales que otros que los hubo por los dos bandos.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (16 Ago 2022)

Mi padre que en paz descanse (nació en 1923, por lo que vivió la Guerra Civil desde sus 13 años hasta sus 16) siempre sostuvo lo mismo que Pío Moa: que los comunistas y anarquistas (❶) fueron quienes empezaron, y que no hubo más remedio que poner orden, pese a quien le pese. El testimonio de mi padre es muy importante, porque él lo vivió en propia carne, mientras que ni yo ni, probablemente, tú que me lees.

...........

❶ EDITO: y separatistas (mi padre nunca lo fue, pese a ser catalán; incluso se casó con una castellana. Yo tampoco lo soy).


----------



## Segismunda (16 Ago 2022)

Basadísimo Le Fígaro. Yo siempre lo leo para mantener mi francés.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ago 2022)

Fue un legítimo desalojo de un gobierno ilegal , traidor y criminal igual que el de ahora. 

Mucho más legítimo que el golpe de estado a Mariano Rajoy usando a un juez en vez de un general, pero fue lo mismo .


----------



## Javiser (16 Ago 2022)

El que no se consuela es porque no quiere, subcampeón


----------



## todoayen (16 Ago 2022)

En España los fascistas de derechas tuvieron que levantarse para parar el genocidio de los fascistas de izquierda.

Por mucho que joda, la izquierda era tanto o más fascista que la derecha.


----------



## Mr Bubbles (16 Ago 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> el problema es que en spain nunca se hablará de la guerra civil del 36 sin sacarse los ojos un bando al otro
> 
> se tardarán más o menos 3 o 4 generaciones en importar una mierda, igual que ya nadie se acuerda de las guerras carlistas, de los conflictos de la época de fernando VII, de la guerra de sucesión, de las guerras de la reconquista, de la guerra civil entre julio césar y pompeyo...



Por los años que ha pasado y es hora de que la guerra civil sea cosa de historiadores. Ha pasado casi un siglo. No queda casi nadie que luchara en esa guerra y los que quedan eran chavales sin ninguna responsabilidad que están a punto de morir. Gente que tiene 90 años eran críos en esa epoca!!
Lo que pasa en España es totalmente artificial con la guerra civil.
Alguien se imagina que en 1915 la sociedad estuviese polarizada entre afrancesados y patriotas? Que las guerras napoleónicas fuese un tema político?

Le importaba mucho a la gente y era de actualidad las guerras carlistas en 1967?


----------



## Nicors (16 Ago 2022)

Mr Bubbles dijo:


> Por los años que ha pasado y es hora de que la guerra civil sea cosa de historiadores. Ha pasado casi un siglo. No queda casi nadie que luchara en esa guerra y los que quedan eran chavales sin ninguna responsabilidad que están a punto de morir. Gente que tiene 90 años eran críos en esa epoca!!
> Lo que pasa en España es totalmente artificial con la guerra civil.
> Alguien se imagina que en 1915 la sociedad estuviese polarizada entre afrancesados y patriotas? Que las guerras napoleónicas fuese un tema político?
> 
> Le importaba mucho a la gente y era de actualidad las guerras carlistas en 1967?



Por mi que la entierren, eso sí que la izquierda no lo use para tergiversar la historia y tapar otras cosas.


----------



## machote hispano (16 Ago 2022)

De pequeño oía las historias de los más viejos, sobre rojos malisimos que mataban niños y ancianos desarmados y atados en Paracuellos, que torturaban gente para que firmara ventas de propiedades a cambio de un tiro, que violaban monjas y profanaban tumbas, que robaban oro para regalárselo a un cabrón bigotudo ruso, que tiraban gente atada a un pozo y luego granadas de mano y se oían lamentos de agonía durante dias, etc. 

Pensaba que eran exageraciones. Que equivocado estaba. 

Documentos desclasificados implican al PSOE en las peores matanzas de la Guerra Civil española

Lo de hacer un genocidio en España con guerra bacteriológica es de traca. No creo que la ley de "desmemoria antidemocrática" lo exponga, o que Forreras, Anita Pastón y el Jordi Ebola le hagan un especial de 260 días, como sí hizo Lo PaíSOE con los trajes de Camps. Que Viñas, Preston y otros come pollassubvenciones lo nombren... 

A ver si Le Fígaro saca el momento en que la genocida confesa de la Putonaria, perdón, digo la Pasionaria, se subió al avión bien cargado de lo robado y le dijo a sus compinches: "quedaos camaradas, no cabe más nada. Voy a chuparsela hablar con el hijoputa camarada Stalin para que os recoga". 

Esos tuvieron suerte, se redimieron con trabajo y fueron muchos libres por amnistías sucesivas. 
Los que fueron a Rusia con la golfa acabaron evaporados en su mayoria; Jesús Tomás se escapó, dejando atrás madre y mujer (evaporadas) y escribió un libro contando lo golfa, guarra, asesina, genocida, y bicho asqueroso que era esa vieja, que incluso mandó matar a su amante, décadas más joven, por dejarla. Y eso que al principio de la guerra se paseaban por Madrid, juntos, él con un cargo inventado por ella para alejarlo del frente. 

Mientras el cornudo del marido (todos los rojos son cornudos y cucks) se dejaba los cuernos en el frente Norte. 



Los casos de rojos decentes son tan escasos como encontrar tréboles de 5 hojas. Como Besteiro y Melchor Rodríguez, el ángel rojo, que a costa de sufrir agresiones y casi ser fusilado por las milicias del pezoe, libró a inocentes de ser asesinados como los de Paracuellos.


----------



## treblinca (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Sr Julian (16 Ago 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Para mi la noticia es que se recoja esta tesis. Desde 1939 hasta hace unos años el dogma era inmutable.
> La verdad acaba saliendo siempre.



Pues esto se carga un mantra repetido una y mil veces durante la transición. Al final va a ser cierto que la transición fué una puta mierda que sólo ha servido para enterrar el antiguo régimen. Espero que todo esto nos lleve a otra transición donde enterramos el régimen del 78 con todo su progresismo y autnosuyas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ago 2022)

Frente Popular (España) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





eres un puto ignorante.

Ya no hacen falta publicaciones censuradas por la ideología dominante que ha asaltado todas las instituciones, con ir a la wikipedia tienes una aproximación a los hechos históricos.

LA DEMOCRACIA es el gobierno de la mayoría, no una asociación criminal de malhechores mafiosos con un puñado de votos que se arrejuntan para saquear un país.

¿ cuántos votos tiene el comunismo que gobierna España de los casi 50 millones de habitantes ?

¿ cuántos los etarras y los secesionistas catalanes ?


----------



## Tigershark (16 Ago 2022)

Si hubiera ganado la rojada la hubieran llamado revolución española y hubiera sido la leche en polvo . Es como si los realistas hubieran ganado a los girondinos en Francia .o los rusos blancos a los rojos en Rusia.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (16 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> A ver si Le Fígaro saca el momento en que la genocida confesa de la Putonaria, perdón, digo la Pasionaria, se subió al avión bien cargado de lo robado y le dijo a sus compinches: "quedaos camaradas, no cabe más nada. Voy a chuparsela hablar con el hijoputa camarada Stalin para que os recoga".
> 
> Esos tuvieron suerte, se redimieron con trabajo y fueron muchos libres por amnistías sucesivas.
> Los que fueron a Rusia con la golfa acabaron evaporados en su mayoria; Jesús Tomás se escapó, dejando atrás madre y mujer (evaporadas) y escribió un libro contando lo golfa, guarra, asesina, genocida, y bicho asqueroso que era esa vieja, que incluso mandó matar a su amante, décadas más joven, por dejarla. Y eso que al principio de la guerra se paseaban por Madrid, juntos, él con un cargo inventado por ella para alejarlo del frente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ago 2022)

el algoritmo de burbuja no falla. detecta a los subnormales enseguida. 
quien tiene más mensajes que reputación ya se delata


----------



## Satori (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Satori (16 Ago 2022)

Guerra civil griega - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






La *guerra civil griega* transcurrió entre marzo de 1946 y octubre de 1949 y fue el primer caso de una insurrección comunista tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial, por lo que se puede considerar como el primer conflicto bélico de la Guerra Fría. La victoria de las fuerzas anticomunistas del gobierno condujo a la entrada de Grecia en la OTAN y ayudó a definir el equilibrio estratégico en el mar Egeo y los Balcanes en la Europa de la posguerra.

La guerra civil enfrentó a la población conservadora y las fuerzas armadas del gobierno monárquico, apoyadas por los Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido, contra los comunistas griegos y los miembros de la organización más grande de la resistencia antifascista que había combatido contra la ocupación de Grecia por parte del Eje: el ELAS (griego: ΕΛΑΣ-Εθνικός Λαϊκός Απελευθερωτικός Στρατός [ELAS: Ethnikos Laikos Apelevtherotikos Stratos], Ejército Popular de Liberación Nacional), cuya dirección estaba controlada por el Partido Comunista Griego (en griego, KKE-Kομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας).

Al terminar la ocupación de Grecia por las Potencias del Eje existía ya un clima de enfrentamiento y acusaciones mutuas de terrorismo por parte de ambos bandos llevadas a cabo durante la operación Marita. El KKE no quiso participar en las elecciones propuestas por los conservadores y patrocinadas por los británicos en septiembre de 1946 y se negó al desarme, lo cual condujo al estallido de un conflicto armado.


----------



## Satori (16 Ago 2022)

Matanzas de Paracuellos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Orwell: "En España no sólo había una Guerra Civil, sino el inicio de una revolución"







www.publico.es


----------



## Satori (16 Ago 2022)

Sin control, ni censo, ni interventor: la votación que causó los gritos de "pucherazo" en el Comité Federal del PSOE


La urna escondida tras una mampara para votar un Congreso extraordinario produjo desazón, tristeza y lágrimas en un Comité Federal que tachó de "pucherazo" la maniobra. Un punto de inflexión que acabó con Sánchez derrotado.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Satori (16 Ago 2022)

Perdisteis, y menos mal porque las cifras de muertos hubiesen sido mucho mayores. Franco era un blando comparado con los socialistas y comunistas de la época.


----------



## Satori (16 Ago 2022)

Durante la Guerra Civil Española (1936-1939) fueron asesinados 13 obispos, 4.184 sacerdotes seculares, 2.365 frailes y 296 monjas, lo que equivalía a uno de cada siete sacerdotes y a uno de cada cinco frailes


Madrid y 20 de diciembre de 1936. Paloma se encontró entre las ruinas de la casa de un vecino una imagen de la Virgen de la Pureza de medio metro. Lo ha cont...




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## Satori (16 Ago 2022)

Una dictadura que creó por primera vez la clase media española, alfabetizó a la mayoría de la sociedad, le dio paz y trabajo y en definitiva hizo posible la democracia actual.


----------



## Nicors (16 Ago 2022)

La influencia soviética en los asesinatos de Paracuellos del Jarama


A finales de octubre de 1936, el embajador soviético sugirió la eliminación de los presos peligrosos, como se había hecho en Rusia




www.larazon.es


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (16 Ago 2022)

No hace falta que lo diga Le Figaro, lo dijo Indalecio Prieto y lo dejó caer Azaña


----------



## I. de A. (16 Ago 2022)

En 1934 el PSOE, PCE, ERC, anarquistas y otros dieron un golpe de estado contra la República, que causó más de 1000 muertos.

En 1936, en las eleciones de febrero, esos mismos, agrupados en el FP, dieron un pucherazo, se hicieron con el gobierno (en el que se incluirán también ministros del PNV), indultaron a los golpistas y se desataron todo tipo de crímenes.

El 17 de marzo de 1936, apenas un mes después del pucherazo electoral, Azaña -presidente entonces del consejo de ministros- consignaba en una carta a su cuñado Cipriano Rivas Cherif:

"Hoy nos han quemado Yecla: 7 iglesias, 6 casas, todos los centros políticos de la derecha y el registro de la propiedad. A media tarde, incendios en Albacete, Almansa. Ayer, motín y asesinatos en Jumilla. El sábado, Logroño, el viernes Madrid: tres iglesias. El jueves y el miércoles, Vallecas… Han apaleado a un comandante, vestido de uniforme, que no hacía nada. En Ferrol, a dos oficiales de artillería; en Logroño acorralaron y encerraron a un general y a cuatro oficiales. Creo que van más de doscientos muertos y heridos desde que se formó el Gobierno, y he perdido la cuenta de las poblaciones en que se han quemado iglesias".

Y, con la guerra, instauraron el Terror: saqueos, expolios, destrucciones, matanzas, checas..., al estilo soviético.

Se envió el oro a Moscú (el grueso del tesoro que hacía de España el cuarto país en reservas metálicas), que llegó a su destino el 6 de noviembre de 1936, con lo cual Stalin se hizo el amo absoluto de la situación, enviando las armas, asesores y manejando el gobierno según sus intereses.

(El bando nacional contó con créditos internacionales, algunos obtenidos en condiciones muy ventajosas, sin perder el control de la situación. En 1967 España terminó de abonar la deuda contraída con Italia.)

Así pues, Stalin dirigía la zona roja a placer, con el PCE -un partido hasta entonces insignificante (el socialista Santiago Carrillo, jefe de las JJSS, se pasa con ellas al PCE, a su regreso de un viaje a Moscú)- a los mandos del Ejército, dirigido por los asesores soviéticos; además de reclutar las Brigadas Internacionales.

La correspondencia mantenida entre Largo Caballero y Stalin durante la guerra da cuenta de la gran complicidad que el líder histórico del PSOE y el genocida ruso llegaron a alcanzar.

Pero cuando Stalin le pide en diciembre de 1937 un esfuerzo por aparentar cierto parlamentarismo por estrategia internacional, propaganda de disimulo ante las potencias "burguesas", el conocido como el "Lenin español" en su respuesta negó que fuera ya necesario mantener la farsa entre las fuerzas republicanas, dado que ya "la institución parlamentaria, entre nosotros, incluso entre los republicanos, no tiene partidarios entusiastas".

Esta desavenencia concluyó con la patada a Largo, siendo sustituido en la presidencia del gobierno por Negrín, también del PSOE, el ministro de Hacienda que había emitido el decreto "reservado" para arramplar con el botín del Banco de España, y sumiso estalinista.

El PSOE de los años 30 del siglo pasado era un lacayo del globalismo o internacional comunista, es decir, de Stalin. El cual, después de la IIGM, se reparte con los liberales Europa y el mundo como buenos amigos. Y el PSOE actual sigue siendo un lacayo del globalismo, del que resulta de la alianza entre los liberales y su engendro y cómplice, el marxismo.

Ahora hay un gobierno socialista y comunista, apoyado por separatistas (PSOE, PCE, ERC, PNV), todos con antecedentes criminales de los cuales se sienten muy orgullosos, como el partido etarra, también gubernamental; *por lo que cabe pensar que siguen sus pasos criminales con entusiasmo.*

19-5-2021, Pedro Sánchez: "Largo Caballero actuó como queremos actuar hoy nosotros."


----------



## Tigershark (16 Ago 2022)

Lo que denominas democracia yo lo llamo ser esclavo de EEUU , prefiero mil veces tener un dictador que mire por los españoles que no esta hez de régimen vendido a poderes exteriores.


----------



## Javiser (16 Ago 2022)

Yo no he dicho que admire nada, son pajas mentales tuyas, solo me parto el ojete de ti, de los tuyos y de toda tu mierda roja de perdedor....subcampeón.

Sin embargo tú si que has declarado que ideal te la pone dura, y resulta que aquí el hijo de puta que admira totalitarismos asesinos eres tú, puta basura roja


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ago 2022)

> ATARAXIO dijo:
> EL GOLPE DE ESTADO A TRUMP ha sido para iniciar esa guerra que se prevé devastadora.
> 
> Es posible que el coronavirus haya sido un entrenamiento a la población para ver como responde ante la guerra ya inevitable.
> ...



El trabajo para el que contrataron al bróker Sánchez ha concluido.

El golpe de estado a Mariano Rajoy, se hizo para que pudiese estar un experto en el saqueo de países durante la trama financiera llamada coronavirus.

Endeudó este país por generaciones ahora ya puede irse orgulloso de haber hecho bien su trabajo.

De hecho ya trabajó para el bando musulmán en la guerra de Yugoslavia.

Si se pueden comprar los equipos de fútbol más importantes de Europa y los jugadores más caros ¿ qué impide que aúpen a unos criminales a llegar a la presidencia de un gobierno y desde allí favorezcan los intereses de sus jefes ?
Qatar Sports Investments | Sporting Growth


ZELENSKI es un ejecutivo que trabaja para sus jefes . Dependiendo del bando , es un traidor o un héroe.

Son métodos más sutiles y eficientes que atacar a un país con generales y ejércitos para saquearlos. Estas fórmulas consiguen que durante generaciones los habitantes de un país tengan que pagar deudas que los políticos han contraído.

*Transcribo el trozo del discurso de Sánchez el 4 de Abril del 2020 donde hablaba de endeudar a España por generaciones y pongo la cifra final de la de*
Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas . Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones. Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril . " Es evidente que esta...





www.burbuja.info
*Fernando Paz: "Sánchez es solo el criado de los magnates internacionales de la Globalización”*






www.burbuja.info
*Bolívar el Hitler que exterminó a todos los españoles para robar sus propiedades y destruyó el imperio hispanoamericano en beneficio de los ingleses .*
Ante todo que los hijos de puta de extrema izquierda que se cagan y queman nuestra bandera, en la que escupen cada vez que tienen ocasión, se rasguen las vestiduras por la primera acción heroica que ha hecho Felipe desde que ha asumido el cargo, les delata una vez más como sicarios de los...





www.burbuja.info


----------



## el ruinas II (17 Ago 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> El pederasta confeso está nerviosito. Si la izquierda queda desbancada ideológicamente, no tendrá ninguna fuerza política que pueda amparar sus atroces y repugnantes vicios con menores.



este burt lancaster es el youtuber ?


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (17 Ago 2022)

Vosotros habéis escuchado el discurso golpista y lindando con el terrorismo del Coletas, Escolar, Maestre y FACUO, no? Pues en los años 30 había personajes haciendo las mismas soflamas, pero con la pasta de Stalin detrás y la capacidad de repartir armas entre los milicianos. Por eso pasó lo que pasó.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ago 2022)

Melón, multiapodo melón, si tienes nivel "los fascistas eh que", eres un melón, aprende un poco de historia hombre, aprende del fascismo, del comunismo, socialismo, marxismo, etc y deja de decir chorradas. La guerra civil desembocaría en una dictadura, a ver si se te mete en la cabeza, como digo un "gran socialista" o gobernamos nosotros o hay guerra, tuvieron guerra y la perdieron, toca joderse.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ago 2022)

¿Vas a seguir mucho tiempo? lo digo porque los multicuenta os agotáis pronto , es para no perder un ignore en un capullo como tu, lo triste es pensar que te crees las chorradas que dices, es una pena tener un cerebro y negarse a usarlo.


----------



## todoayen (17 Ago 2022)

Estás en tu pueblo, vienen los milicianos y te dan a elegir unirte a ellos o paredón.
Un ejército con esa motivación no podía ganar. La gente escapaba al lado nacional en cuanto tenía ocasión.


----------



## Javiser (17 Ago 2022)

A ti, rojillo, la democracia te viene muy grande. De hecho a los rojillos les gusta el totalitarismo de sus gobiernos. Aplaudis gobiernos como cuba o Venezuela, alzais banderas como las de la URSS , apoyáis que una dictadura como la de china invada una democracia como la de Taiwán..... Y luego dais lecciones de democracia. Sois basura hipócrita, y la democracia con vosotros ni está ni se la espera, os viene enorme, y esas lecciones de democracia no os las creéis ni vosotros . Sois del ideal político asesino, totalitario, genocida, y empobrecedor ¿Y os creéis superiores? Si no sois más que la remora sobrante, basura elimina le, subseres básicos que si no existieseis mejoraba el mundo .

Amigo, yo no he dicho en ningún lado que sea nazi, eso lo dices tú intentando desprestigiarme. De hecho los nazis eran contrarios al capitalismo y aplicaban el intervencionismo, estando mucho más cerca del comunismo que de los mios, los liberales. Al fin y al cabo eran socialistas, rojos, como tú , solo que como la cagaron gorda ahora toca vender que no eran de los vuestros 

Tú sin embargo si que te has definido bien definido, basura roja, y lo ha visto todo el foro.

Venga, sigue , continua hablando de democracia, que no sabes ni lo que es, mientras aplaudes al régimen cubano como ejemplo de gobierno


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ago 2022)

EREs un imbécil, no se porque pierdo tiempo contigo, solo sabes decir fascista, melón que eres unm elón. Aprende que fue el fascismo y que la dictadura de Franco. LUchó contra otros que querían imponer una dictadura comunista marxista, es una lástima ser tan sectario y tan imbécil, siempre serás un cretino porque no quieres pensar ni aprender.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ago 2022)

No sabes ni que es el nacionalsocialismo, ni el fascismo ni nada, imbécil, no has leido nada, solo aprender cuatro chorradas en plan rojo progre, gracias por demostrarlo, un ignore bien gastado, otro multicuenta a la mierda.


----------



## Sardónica (17 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Que PIo Moa diga en Le Figaro que la guerra civil fue culpa de la izquierda no significa que Le Figaro diga que la guerra civil fue culpa de la izquierda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al menos lo publican. Algo impensable en España.


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

Define nazi. Porque nazi solo es militante del Partido Nacional Socialista Alemán que dejó de existir hace la tira.


----------



## machote hispano (17 Ago 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


>



¡Joooooder! Enrique Castro Delgado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre Otro libro para ver... Gracias. 

La tendencia es que los marxistas dejen de serlo y huyan de los paraísos socialistas, no al revés. 

Por eso construyeron un muro en Berlín, y en Cuba la gente se arriesgaba a morir en el mar, camino a Miami. ¿Algún caso de alguien que abandonaba el infierno capitalista y abrazaba el socialismo...? 

Haberlos haylos. Pero si no pueden volver periódicamente al capitalismo lloran sangre, como Cao de Benos y el giliWilly giliToledo, y algún otro suciata de boquilla. 

Hay un caso muy famoso : *Lee Harvey Oswald*. Lee Harvey Oswald - Wikipedia Un gilipollas seducido por la propaganda marxista, como muchos aquí. Se va al paraíso socialista y descubre su terrible error, y decide volver, pero su cerebro es incapaz de asimilar su equivocación y se radicaliza echando las culpas a todos, menos él (¿podéis ver el patrón de conducta...). 

Ese resquemor, resentimiento, odio, etc., a sí mismo y su estupidez, se sublima en atacar al símbolo por excelencia del capitalismo, del "American Way of Life", Kennedy, el ejemplo perfecto de la superioridad occidental, que le recuerda a Oswald su fracaso, como en un espejo y le hace parecer un reflejo oscuro, en negativo, de Kennedy. 

El desenlace es bien conocido, y es el resumen de todo lo que es el socialismo: envidia, rencor, odio, mentira, violencia, maldad, etc. El socialismo es una infección, España está infectada de socialismo, y una de dos, o nos curamos o pronto no quedará nada que arreglar.


----------



## Javiser (17 Ago 2022)

Y vuelta la burra al trigo, liberal es a nazi lo que comunista a demócrata. No se parecen en nada. Es más, los nazis son socialistas, de los tuyos tan rojos y totalitarios como tú . Joder, que incluso pactaron dividirse Polonia con la URSS en 1939 , así que fíjate si son parecidos .

Pero vamos, que va a decir un mentiroso manipulador como tú ? Si es que eres una basura de mierda y te empeñas en demostrarlo


----------



## Zelofan (17 Ago 2022)

Si esta mañana a las 07.00 aparece pedro sanchez asesinado de 2 tiros en la nuca y tirado en la puerta de un cementerio por la escolta de Feijó, dirias que estamos en democracia ?


----------



## machote hispano (17 Ago 2022)

El fascismo es de izquierdas.. y Socialista!!



Freedomfighter dijo:


> Estoy HARTO ya de ver como los progres del foro y de fuera del foro usan la palabra "FASCISTA" como ofensa e insulto hacía todo aquel que no piense de la forma subnormal en la que piensan ellos, desde éste hilo les regalo un poco de información y de historia a ver si aprenden de una p. vez que el fascismo y el nazismo provienen de sus mismas filas ideológicas, ideologías que junto con el comunismo han causado cientos de millones de muertes a lo largo y ancho de la historia del hombre, como para que encima vengan dando lecciones de moral éstos impresentables.... :bla: :bla: :bla:
> 
> 
> *LOS FASCISTAS SOIS VOSOTROS Y SOIS TAN IMBÉCILES QUE NI SIQUIERA LO SABÉIS.....* :: :: ::
> ...





¡¡AAAAAAAH!!, que momento aquel, cuando Hitler y Stalin se chuparon las pollitas, mientras Ribentrop y Molotov miraban. Hasta Mussolini, ese del Partido Socialista Italiano, les miraba con envidia y quería participar... 

Que pena que Stalin le manchara con su mierda el pene de Hitler. Se cabreó y acabaron peleados... 
Por eso los rojos del foro no protestan cuando lamen su propia mierda de la polla de sus jefes, como el felón. 

Agarran con ansia el fajo de billetes de la paguita y siguen chupando y tragando, hasta la última gota, hasta la última mentira, y pagan con gusto la sarnosa factura de 200€/MWh de electricidad(mínimo), y calladitos, como los sindivagos, que la liaron cuando estaba a 40€/MWh y cuando se sacrificó a excalibur. Ahora dicen "No es el momento" y callan como las putitas que son. 


Tragad rojos, tragad, que hasta el grumo que laméis del glande del felón va a ser con cartilla de racionamiento.


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

La verdad sobre la escalada de violencia en la Segunda República: más de dos mil muertos en las calles


Los datos más precisos apuntan a 196 muertos en el año 1931, 190 en 1932, 311 en 1933, 1.457 en 1934, 46 en 1935 y 428 en 1936. Las arbitrariedades del Frente Popular añadieron más peligro al cóctel previo a la Guerra Civil



www.abc.es


----------



## laresial (17 Ago 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> _El diario francés recoge la opinión del historiador Pío Moa y de otros académicos que ven en los actos del PSOE y la República una justificación al conflicto por parte de los sublevados_
> 
> El diario francés de mayor tirada en el país, “*Le Figaro*”, ha sido noticia este fin de semana después de que publicase en su suplemento cultural una serie de entrevistas a historiadores sobre un tema tan revisado como polémico: *la Guerra Civil española*. Y es que según el diario galo, buena parte de la *responsabilidad* del conflicto la tuvo* la izquierda española. *
> 
> ...



Han descubierto la polvora, menos los criminales genocidas del PP.SOE, el PSOE activamente y el PP pasivamente, pero tragando, que han hecho la ley democratica para justificar que matar ciudadanos por ser de otra religión y tener otras creencias e ideas está justificado por que eres de "izquierdas" y tú eres un "facha" que merece morir.

EL PPSOE APESTA y si queremos que la democracia sobreviva, los que sean demócratas, deben ser purgados hasta el hueso. Por que lo que hay ahora en el PPSOE es un cancer que acabará destruyendo España.

Este es nivel de la autodenominada "Izquierda" en España, Facha, nazi, caca culo pedo pis. Sin argumentos, sin ideas, salvo nuevo orden, transhumanismo y genocidio de occidente, aborto y eutanasia. Matar que todo lo arreglan matando a quien no está de acuerdo.

Si tuvieras alguna idea, Follavacas, pobre ignorante, te ilustraré, aunque no vaya aprovecharte por que seguramente te dará igual.
Los nazis son de IZQUIERDAS.
Los fascistas son de IZQUIERDAS.

Lo que no son es antipatriotas y antiblancos como el PPSOE.

¿Te enteras?

Bueno, quizás un día de estos te enteres. y lo que NO son los nazis ni los fascistas es LIBERALES, los nazis no son liberales, y si una persona dice que es liberal, entonces NO es nazi, pero claro, tú estás para decirlo lo que es, y como no tienes ni idea, en realidad le estás diciendo llamandole "nazi" que merece la muerte por que no estás de acuerdo con él.

¿Ves que fácil?

Eres como el PPSOE del 34. Un asesino en potencia. Y un antiespañol, ignorante además. Aunque quizás hayas aprendido algo hoy.

Fascismo
Mussolini: "El fascismo es el socialismo que ha descubierto su pasión por la patria".

Nazismo
Goebbels: ¿Por que somos socialistas?





Hitler: Somos socialistas.


----------



## I. de A. (17 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> El fascismo es de izquierdas.. y Socialista!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es una anécdota, Alemania y Rusia se enfrentaron en guerra abierta. Obvias lo gordo. Porque los que se chuparon las pollas fueron Roosevelt y Stalin, y Churchill mirando. Los liberales y su engendro y aliado, los marxistas, se repartieron Europa (con Polonia en la órbita de Moscú para más inri) y el mundo como buenos amigos, sin enfrentarse directamente en guerra nunca, aunque inventaron el término absurdo de "guerra fría". Esa alianza sí que es duradera.

En los años 30 del siglo pasado, los tipos de la Escuela de Fráncfort fueron acogidos con los brazos abiertos en las universidades liberales de EEUU. Desde entonces hasta ahora, 30 años después de la caída muro de Berlín y de la URSS, el marxismo cultural y todas sus aberraciones siguen viniendo de EEUU.

Y el PSOE, un partido gubernamental estalinista durante la guerra, hoy gubernamental y otanero perdido.


----------



## machote hispano (17 Ago 2022)

Tira para la moncloaca, que el cum fraude no quiere gastar papel higiénico... Hasta te dejan besarle la puntita del moño al begoño, y oler el cuchillo del jamón 5J. 
Con suerte te cruzas con el etarra otegui y la rata chepuda, y te soplan la nuca un rato. 

Stalin y Hitler se encamaron como buenos marxistas para joder a otro, y luego se pioletearon como sana costumbre marxista. 
El marxismo ha matado más gente que todas las guerras anteriores a Marx, y lo irónico es que la mayoría de sus víctimas son marxistas.


----------



## machote hispano (17 Ago 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Y el PSOE, un partido gubernamental estalinista durante la guerra, hoy gubernamental y otanero perdido.



Pero para trincar. Debajo de la piel de cordero sigue el cuero viejo totalitario, por si pierden elecciones, de ahí el interés en controlar al 100% los Poderes del Estado, más el Cuarto Poder. Conseguir una apariencia de democracia, como el PRI mejicano, su referente post guerra.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (17 Ago 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Al menos lo publican. Algo impensable en España.




No me puedo creer que seas tan tonto


----------



## Javiser (17 Ago 2022)

Que no cuela tus manipulaciones de rojillo totalitario aplaudidor de asesinos y dictadores, que os colará en corea del norte, pero en este foro de hombres libre no, y precisamente aquí donde si hay hombres libres y limpios de la mierda que los rojos queréis vender, ya te has ganado la fama, y solo tienes que ver las que te están dando donde la basura no es bienvenida . En cada respuesta es una hostia a tu mierda de hijo de la gran puta 

Venga, a pastar, chusma diarreica


----------



## machote hispano (17 Ago 2022)

Me importa un carajo tus fantasías chamberlianas.
Inglaterra y Francia no invadieron Polonia, los nazis y Rusia *sí *invadieron Polonia, y Stalin aún tuvo la caradura de achacar lo de Katyn a los nazis.

La basura totalitaria marxista se camufla muy bien, como en España, de ser el PCE pasa a ser Izmierda Hundida, y como no trincan poltrona, se juntan con la rata chepuda, que a su vez se arrejuntan con los marxistas de pesoETA, que se encama con indepetarras con tal de trincar. La Gran Familia Marxista, felices de trincar, destruyendo todo en el proceso.

Achacar rasgos negativos (reales o inventados) al "enemigo" ideológico es muy propio de marxistas, Trotsky lo averiguó, Andreu Nin también, así como las decenas de miles de purgados que fueron evaporados por ser los primeros en dejar de aplaudir, o no llorar lo suficiente la muerte del líder, o simplemente ser cabezas de turco para que otro, como hacia la Pasionaria, salvar su culo.

Los tontos útiles que crean que podrán vivir de las migajas de la Nomenklatura, ahora que sube la marea, que pierdan toda esperanza; serán sacrificados como otros millones de gilipollas que permitieron que pasara. 
En Venezuela lo saben bien, y ahora en Nicaragua, Bolivia, Colombia, Perú, Chile, etc., narcodictaduras pedofílicas, van a disfrutar lo votado.


Cuando un marxista pueda explicar cómo es que tanta gente quería abandonar los paraísos marxistas, para ir a los infiernos capitalistas, y muy, muy pocas hacer el camino opuesto, empezaré a considerar sus argumentos.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (17 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> La basura totalitaria marxista se camufla muy bien, como en España, de ser el PCE pasa a ser Izmierda Hundida,





El PCE se llama exactamente igual que hace 100 años cuando se fundó.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Matanzas de Paracuellos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muy bueno el artículo de Orwell . Gracias.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (17 Ago 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> _El diario francés recoge la opinión del historiador Pío Moa y de otros académicos que ven en los actos del PSOE y la República una justificación al conflicto por parte de los sublevados_
> 
> El diario francés de mayor tirada en el país, “*Le Figaro*”, ha sido noticia este fin de semana después de que publicase en su suplemento cultural una serie de entrevistas a historiadores sobre un tema tan revisado como polémico: *la Guerra Civil española*. Y es que según el diario galo, buena parte de la *responsabilidad* del conflicto la tuvo* la izquierda española. *
> 
> ...



Según tengo entendido yo el Partido Comunista era tan escaso en España en 1936 que tenía más afiliados el Partido Anarquista con Durruti en cabeza. Por demás Stalin envió agentes durante la guerra civil para haer grande el Partido Comunista en España.

Según mi punto de vista "Le Figaro" no tiene ni idea y en mi humilde opinión la guerra pudo estallas por los intereses de los llamados "terratenientes" que no fueron, supongo bastante, sino nobles y aristócratas que tenían las tierras andaluzas y "el decretazo" de expropiarlas sin ningún tipo de indemnización para "que las trabajaran los altivos olivareros". Quien me tache de derechista le diré que en el pueblo en donde vivo y muy posiblemente gracias a un antepasado mío (ahora me viera) estas tierras pasaron a nombre de la gente del pueblo por un contrato de compra venta entre el Barón catalán y el pueblo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Matanzas de Paracuellos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Así salvó el hospital de Sant Pau la vida del escritor George Orwell


No se sabe realmente qué fue lo que indujo a muchos británicos de clases sociales y tendencias políticas tan dispares –desde aristócratas de buena familia a los




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## machote hispano (17 Ago 2022)

Aparte de masoquista, borderline de manual. 

El mundo de ahora viene del pasado, y fue un marxista anarquista, Gavrilo Princeps, el que provocó el carajal que desencadenó la IGM, la venida de la URSS, y por extensión la IIGM y mucha de las mierdas de entonces y posteriores, incluida el renacimiento y/o creación de Polonia, Austria, Hungría y otros paises. 

La Democracia no es perfecta, pero el Socialismo además de un fraude, es criminal, genocida y roba la esperanza de una vida mejor y honrada a la inmensa mayoría que lo sufre. Por eso votan con los pies, a falta de urnas. 

Y Checoslovaquia tuvo un referéndum para separarse en R. Checa y Eslovaquia. Y ahora son amigues dentro de la UE y totalmente anticomunistas. 


Vete a Cuba a vivir cortando caña de azúcar, como un cubano más, o a Best Korea, plantando arroz o barriendo autopistas vacías, y en unos años vuelves (si estás vivo y te dejan) y nos cuentas las bondades del sucialismo. 
Todos los que despiertan de esa fantasía, y reniegan del sucialismo, *nunca* vuelven a ser socialistas.


----------



## machote hispano (17 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> El PCE se llama exactamente igual que hace 100 años cuando se fundó.



El PCE no se fundó. Fue cagado por Stalin y los infiltrados que no pudieron hacerse con el control del pezoe. 

Y PCE significa Putos Cabrones Estalinistas.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (17 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> El PCE no se fundó. Fue cagado por Stalin y los infiltrados que no pudieron hacerse con el control del pezoe.
> 
> Y PCE significa Putos Cabrones Estalinistas.




Ya ,pero vamos de frente 

No como vosotras ,putas mariconas ,muy valientes detras de uns ip y auténticos mierdas en la vida real


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Ya ,pero vamos de frente
> 
> No como vosotras ,putas mariconas ,muy valientes detras de uns ip y auténticos mierdas en la vida real



Es que no tenemos tiempo para encargarnos de las cucarachas, estamos trabajando para pagarte el IMV.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (17 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Es que no tenemos tiempo para encargarnos de las cucarachas, estamos trabajando para pagarte el IMV.




Yo también pago, a tu puta madre todos los sabados


----------



## pandiella (17 Ago 2022)

alma de cántaro, 50.000 habiendo perdido. imagínate que hubiesen ganado


----------



## Burt Lancaster (17 Ago 2022)

Al final el golpe de estado va a resultar que lo dio Azaña ,ya vereis ....


----------



## machote hispano (17 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Ya ,pero vamos de frente
> 
> No como vosotras ,putas mariconas ,muy valientes detras de uns ip y auténticos mierdas en la vida real



Que yo recuerde la última vez acabó con un montón de llorones cruzando la frontera de Francia, rumbo a la miseria, el frío, las enfermedades y la muerte, mientras vuestros líderes se fundían lo robado en vivir como socialistas andaluces... 


Y eso que van de frente... Si a vuestros culos peludos y cobardes llamas cara..., pues vale.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Ago 2022)

Buen hilo para juntar e ignorar a deficientes rojeznos.


----------



## Javiser (17 Ago 2022)

Venga pazguato, vete a lamer el cipote de Stalin y deja a la gente de bien tranquilos, que no nos interesan tus mierdas ¿Te enteras, bastardo hijo de la gran puta?


----------



## Burt Lancaster (17 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Que yo recuerde la última vez acabó con un montón de llorones cruzando la frontera de Francia, rumbo a la miseria, el frío, las enfermedades y la muerte, mientras vuestros líderes se fundían lo robado en vivir como socialistas andaluces...
> 
> 
> Y eso que van de frente... Si a vuestros culos peludos y cobardes llamas cara..., pues vale.




Como si hubiera que irse a Francia para saber la BASURA que sois los herederos franquistas

Os comportais como nazis pero los nazis son las feministas ,jajjajajjajajajjajajjajajaj...vosotros lo que sois es una banda payaso muy hjjos de puta que os aprovechais del anonimato que os da la ip para hacer lo que en la vida real no sois capaz de hacer

ME CAGO EN TU PUTA MADRE

Primero UCD, luego Alianza Popular ,después Partido Popular...

Pero claro ,el que se camufla es el PCE ,..... jajjajajjaja


----------



## machote hispano (17 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Es que no tenemos tiempo para encargarnos de las cucarachas, estamos trabajando para pagarte el IMV.



Tiene usted que trabajar más, que el cartón de vino esta cada día más caro. No les obligue a vender la cubertería, que es lo que les queda de robar la guerra civil:

CÓMIC : DAPUTI VA AL TRABAJO


Un poquito de pofavor.


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

A los rojos no les gusta hilo.


----------



## machote hispano (17 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Como si hubiera que irse a Francia para saber la BASURA que sois los herederos franquistas
> 
> Os comportais como nazis pero los nazis son las feministas ,jajjajajjajajajjajajjajajaj...vosotros lo que sois es una banda payaso muy hjjos de puta que os aprovechais del anonimato que os da la ip para hacer lo que en la vida real no sois capaz de hacer
> 
> ME CAGO EN TU PUTA MADRE



Pero oiga, eso de nombrar las madres no está bien, alguien va a pensar que esta escocido por saber que el proyecto totalitario sucialista no es más que un inmenso fracaso, que no les va a quedar otra que trabajar. Por eso son ateos, leyeron lo de "te ganarás el pan con el sudor de tu frente" y huyeron despavoridos. Pero con el sudor de la frente de otros, eso sí que les parece bien, engañar y parásitar al obrero. 

Bueno, te dejo escocido , rojo del demonio. Tengo que desconectar, que tanta nutrición de golpe es mucho, me he reído hasta hartarme. Jaaaaaajaaassss. 

Y que sepas que nombrar las madres de forma irrespetuosa no está bien. Si quieres puedes mandar un saludo a la tuya, está aquí, con nosotros, los buenos, y no está contenta con lo que haces. 

Pero que digo, espera, ella misma te lo dice :



La Mami de Burt Lancastrado dijo:


> AY, que dolor me da ver la decepción que eres. Una gran decepción. No quise escuchar a los demás, y ahora sufro viendo lo malo que eres. No me merezco ver a un hijo mío portarse tan mal. Siento vergüenza de ser tu madre, tenía que haberte dado más disciplina, pero creía que dártelo todo era suficiente.
> Ahora me arrepiento de no haber tomado la pastilla; sí, fuiste un error, y como tal, así eres ahora. Ojalá hubieras sido una manchita en las sabanas, y no un ser despreciable, mentiroso y rencoroso como ahora.
> 
> Que decepción de hijo, que decepción tan grande. Siento una gran vergüenza y pido perdón a todos por el retraso, el tuyo y el mío en admitir el problema.
> ...



No se preocupe señora, no es culpa suya. 











O sí. 













Jijijijiji.


----------



## cebollo (17 Ago 2022)

Lo de "responsable" es muy timido. Fue rotundamente culpable.


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

Te están dando por todos los lados rojo de mierda. Sube el hilo que se vea arriba.


----------



## Komanche O_o (17 Ago 2022)

Biego inútil, senil y con Alzheimer de visitaa Don Repentino.


----------



## Satori (17 Ago 2022)

Gente de bien como la que puso estos carteles en Madrid.


----------



## das kind (17 Ago 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> el problema es que en spain nunca se hablará de la guerra civil del 36 sin sacarse los ojos un bando al otro
> 
> se tardarán más o menos 3 o 4 generaciones en importar una mierda, igual que ya nadie se acuerda de las guerras carlistas, de los conflictos de la época de fernando VII, de la guerra de sucesión, de las guerras de la reconquista, de la guerra civil entre julio césar y pompeyo...



Para eso están los partidos: para azuzar a la gente en contra de sí misma.


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Tiene usted que trabajar más, que el cartón de vino esta cada día más caro. No les obligue a vender la cubertería, que es lo que les queda de robar la guerra civil:
> 
> CÓMIC : DAPUTI VA AL TRABAJO
> 
> ...



     Me lo había perdido 
¡¡Es buenísimo!!


----------



## Shudra (17 Ago 2022)

Alguno del hilo es vostok1 pero no lo tengo localizado del todo.
Una cosa es cierta: el fascismo no es socialista porque no pretende socializar los medios de producción; es un régimen coporativista de capitalismo de estado.


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

Exacto la realidad se impondrá: que el psoe es un partido golpista, ladrón y terrorista, que pida perdón por Paracuellos.
Nazi eres tu y tu Puta madre, engendro.


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

A llorar putineja.


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

Eres una rata cuñao nija, aprende de los mayores y deja las gilipolleces.


----------



## Javiser (17 Ago 2022)

Me jode que haya basura en el mundo como tú que aplaude a un asesino como Stalin y luego vaya dando lecciones de democracia. Como he dicho antes, sin esa gente, sin ti, el mundo sería un lugar mejor


----------



## Larsil (17 Ago 2022)

¿Has llegado a empatizar algo con ellos? ¿Viste vídeos de propaganda NS de los actuales? Peores son los psiquiatras. Te drogan mal cómo a mí y te arruinan la vide. Y lo están haciendo los occidentales anti nazis con él puto Clopixol. Ya casi me suicidé una vez. Porque estaba mí madre, pero yo no lo sabía. Me salvó, digamos.


----------



## Javiser (17 Ago 2022)

Ves como eres basura diarreica ? Que lo sepa todo el mundo, que todos lo vean. Guardaré está referencia a Stalin cuando te atrevas a hablar de la democracia, algo que te viene enormemente grande


----------



## Können (17 Ago 2022)

Está en las hemerotecas de la prensa de la época, y en los documentos de los republicanos, las declaraciones incendiarias que realizaban los republicanos y las intenciones que manifestaban con la población española.

No apoyo lo que hizo Franco, pero tampoco lo que los rojos hicieron.

La situación actual es diferente porque estamos jodidos, ya que estamos en la UE y la UE es comunista con un disfraz de oveja cojonudo.


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

Können dijo:


> Está en las hemerotecas de la prensa de la época, y en los documentos de los republicanos, las declaraciones incendiarias que realizaban los republicanos y las intenciones que manifestaban con la población española.
> 
> No apoyo lo que hizo Franco, pero tampoco lo que los rojos hicieron.
> 
> La situación actual es diferente porque estamos jodidos, ya que estamos en la UE y la UE es comunista con un disfraz de oveja cojonudo.



Los contemporáneos de la II republica y la guerra civil lo tenían muy claro; íbamos al soviet.


----------



## Larsil (17 Ago 2022)

Pero, los vídeos de propaganda de ahora de los NS no son tan malis hombre, aunque detesto las organizaciones estatales, vengan de dónde vengan, prefieri él libre mercado, la ley de la oferta y la demanda primando, yo creo que los NS eran bellis.


----------



## Javiser (17 Ago 2022)

Te he dicho lo que no me gusta de Stalin, pero tú a lo tuyo, tarado , siguiendo manipulando.

Tú sigue lamiendo pollas de asesinos. ¿Quien es el siguiente? Mao? Kim jong il ? Su hijo? Castro? Tito? Pol pot? Ceaucescu ? El che? Cuál es el siguiente asesino sociopatta rojo al que piensas lamer la polla y poner como un héroe?


----------



## Burt Lancaster (18 Ago 2022)

Nazis que llaman nazis a los demás ,menuda banda de payasos


----------



## todoayen (18 Ago 2022)

Bueno, el hilo ha servido para saber que merece la pena gastar un ignore en el señor follavacas.

Dice que Franco provocó una guerra civil, ja, ja, ja, que salao. Como si los milicianos fueran repartiendo comida y paz por los pueblos.


----------



## Javiser (18 Ago 2022)

La cuarta vez que insistes diciendo lo mismo, da igual que te digan una y mil veces que son pajas mentales tuyas, que eres un retrasado profundo que se inventa las cosas o que jamás haya dicho yo eso y que lo dices tú, como eres un puto monguer como buen rojo de mierda insistes en la mentira a ver si cuela, o directamente a ver si te la crees tú solo ya.

En fin, que no puedo esperar nada de ti más que el hecho de que mueras muy lenta y dolorosamente como bien mereces, puto retrasado de mierda.

Por cierto, el otro día me meaba y tuve que parar el coche y mear en la cuneta. Igual hubo suerte y lo hice encima de tu abuelo


----------



## fluffy (18 Ago 2022)

Has escrito un mensaje sin la palabra "nazi".
Tío, muy mal.


----------



## fluffy (18 Ago 2022)

Defraudado. Esos mensajes no te lo van a pagar.


----------



## iaGulin (18 Ago 2022)

Creo que a estas alturas culpar de todo mal a un bando, que por otro lado me la suda, es bastante infantil y solo denota fanatismo.


----------



## fluffy (18 Ago 2022)

Madre mía, menudo pringado.  

Víctima de la logse o viejo rojo irredento?


----------



## laresial (18 Ago 2022)

Pero a ver, te lo voy a explicar despacio, para que a ver si lo comprendes. El fascismo no tuvo NADA que ver con el alzamiento nacional del 18 de Julio de 1936 contra los criminales genocidas del PSOE y sus aliados.

Cuando estalló la guerra civil española, los "fascistas" tenían 0 diputados en Cortes en 1936, que era Don José Antonio Primo de Rivera el lider del fascismo en España.
1 diputado tuvo en 1933

José Antonio Primo de Rivera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
" En las elecciones de noviembre de 1933 obtuvo escaño en las Cortes por la circunscripción de Cádiz,13 —donde su familia disponía de gran influencia—, integrado en una coalición conservadora monárquica. En 1934 fusionó Falange Española con las Juntas de Ofensiva Nacional-Sindicalista de Onésimo Redondo y Ramiro Ledesma Ramos, dando lugar a FE de las JONS, incorporando a Falange el nacional-sindicalismo de las JONS. "

0 diputados en 1936

Elecciones generales de España de 1936 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
" La Falange sumó únicamente 46.466 votos, el 0,5 % del total”.24 "

¿Me explico que el fascismo no tuvo NINGUNA influencia en el golpe de Estado de 1936?
Ni fascismo, ni nazismo.

EL único fascismo y nazismo que había en España, era el de tu cabeza, y el de la falsa "Memoria Democrática" del los corruptos y traidores del PP.SOE.

CERO DIPUTADOS FASCISTAS EN ESPAÑA en 1936 en España.

Y los supuestos "ganadores" de las elecciones (El PSOE y sus aliados) empezaron a quemar iglesias y matar opositores, por que podían, y lo habían dicho que lo iban a hacer, y pensaban que las víctimas, se dejarían matar sin reaccionar.
Pues no. Se equivocaron, España se negó a morir, y se rebeló contra los traidores antiespañoles.


----------



## asebuche (18 Ago 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> En España los fascistas de derechas tuvieron que levantarse para parar el genocidio de los fascistas de izquierda.
> 
> Por mucho que joda, la izquierda era tanto o más fascista que la derecha.



Reconozco que es difícil ajustar el lenguaje a la realidad, demasiada propaganda, pero la izquierda era comunista, y comunismo es barbarie, totalitarismo y criminalidad. Hay que decirlo.


----------



## Zelofan (18 Ago 2022)

Como no me respondes te lo pongo otra vez.
Si esta mañana a las 07.00 aparece pedro sanchez asesinado de 2 tiros en la nuca y tirado en la puerta de un cementerio por la escolta de Feijó, dirias que estamos en democracia ?


----------



## laresial (18 Ago 2022)

CERO DIPUTADOS FASCISTAS EN ESPAÑA EN 1936
Elecciones generales de España de 1936 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


No se si te ha quedado claro.

Yo creo que eres un troll para dejar mal al gobierno de traidores genocidas del PPSOE...

Lo haces aposta.

Esa mezcla de esquizofrenia, y llamar a todo el mundo facha si no está de acuerdo contigo.
Eres bueno...
jajaja

En fin, tenemos un gobierno psicópata antiespañol y sino fuera por que están gobernando quedarían bien como cómicos, lo malo es que se creen las tonterías y locuras que dicen y encima las ponen por ley.


----------



## iaGulin (18 Ago 2022)

Lo pregunto en serio, porque me llamas fascista? xD


----------



## iaGulin (18 Ago 2022)

Es que estás diciendo chorradas o poniendo en mi boca cosas que no he dicho. Por no hablar de tu falta de educación. Además estás comparando de manera torticera hechos distintos para justificar que me llamas fascista sin motivo puesto que según tú los apoyo, cuando es todo lo contrario. Es que me hablas de los putos nazis de mierda sin venir a cuento... Es de coña.

Los fascistas se levantaron en armas ante la provocación de la izquierda que creía que ganaría la posible guerra, esto es indiscutible ya que hay declaraciones al respecto de sobra. Que hicieron mal y mataron inocentes? Si, claro, incluyendo familiares míos. Pero no los estoy justificando, solo estoy diciendo que es lo que arrastró a ambas partes a la guerra.

Si no queremos que se repita hay que analizar las causas para que no vuelvan a repetirse y no limitarse a decir "tu malo yo bueno".

Si me sigues llamando fascista después de esto, tienes un serio problema.


----------



## laresial (18 Ago 2022)

jajajaja

Eres buenisimo.
Eres un meme, Follavacas.



iaGulin dijo:


> Es que estás diciendo chorradas o poniendo en mi boca cosas que no he dicho. Por no hablar de tu falta de educación. Además estás comparando de manera torticera hechos distintos para justificar que me llamas fascista sin motivo puesto que según tú los apoyo, cuando es todo lo contrario. Es que me hablas de los putos nazis de mierda sin venir a cuento... Es de coña.
> 
> Los fascistas se levantaron en armas ante la provocación de la izquierda que creía que ganaría la posible guerra, esto es indiscutible ya que hay declaraciones al respecto de sobra. Que hicieron mal y mataron inocentes? Si, claro, incluyendo familiares míos. Pero no los estoy justificando, solo estoy diciendo que es lo que arrastró a ambas partes a la guerra.
> 
> ...



¿Pero que fascistas?
En 1936 no había ni un solo diputado fascista en España, es de coña. 
¿Cuantos fascistas habría en España?
Jose Antonio y su gato.


----------



## iaGulin (18 Ago 2022)

laresial dijo:


> jajajaja
> 
> Eres buenisimo.
> Eres un meme, Follavacas.
> ...



No lo eran, me rebajo a su nivel para que comprenda de que hablo.


----------



## fluffy (18 Ago 2022)

Apoteósico. ¿De qué circo salís?


----------



## laresial (18 Ago 2022)

Jajajaja
¿Pero que fascistas españoles?
¿Jose Antonio y su gato?

El señor Meme Facha.

Te estás ganando ser el Meme Burbuja del Mes.


----------



## laresial (18 Ago 2022)

Así que si yo compro armas a los fascistas, soy un fascista...
jajaja







¿Cuál te pides? hay 4...


----------



## laresial (18 Ago 2022)

Jajajaja

Todos son nasis
Nasis.
Sis hail







Si todos somos nasis, ¿tú también eres nasi o eres la excepción que tiene la regla?

¿Crees que el PSOE de 1936 era más comunista o se comportaba como un partido nazi?
Tengo mis dudas.
por lo de matar a los contrincantes que no piensan igual, tomar el poder en todas las instituciones, matar a quien no piense igual, meter a la gente en campos de reeducación y checas...
Yo creo que les molaba más los Comunistas, por lo de la Puerta de Alcala, Stalin style.


----------



## laresial (18 Ago 2022)

Yo creo firmemente, que el PSOE y sus aliados fueron los responsables de la guerra civil, por que pensaban que la iban a ganar.
Aunque francamente, en 1936, no había practicamente "extrema derecha" en España, sino españoles hartos de que los mataran impunemente.
Yo tampoco creo que los españoles sean de extrema derecha.

Y creo que en este hilo, tampoco. Bueno alguno habrá. Pero de los que has llamado nazis y fascistas, practicamente, ninguno.

Lo cual ¿tú si eres nazi?, bueno no pasa nada. Tienes que salir del armario.
En mi opinión el nazismo es cosa del pasado, Hitler la cagó en Rusia, y lo el racialismo del Estado, como Israel hoy en día, no estoy de acuerdo, aunque lo respete. 

Israel se declara por ley un Estado exclusivamente judío y estallan las críticas por racismo
_*"**Israel se declara por ley un Estado exclusivamente judío* y estallan las críticas por racismo
La aprobó el Parlamento tras largas horas de debate, con 62 votos a favor y 55 en contra. Quejas de árabes israelíes."_


Pero creo que menos del 1% deben ser nazis en Burbuja.
Lo que son el 90% de los burbujistas son patriotas españoles.
Sean liberales, comunistas, anarquistas, fascistas o nazis. Incluso me atrevo a decir que los burbujistas del PPSOE también son patriotas...

Supongo que estarán avergonzados de descubrir que el PSOE y hoy el PP, son partidos antiespañoles, y golpistas en 1934.

Y la Ley de Memoria Histórica, hoy mal llamada Memoria Democratica, una burla a la HIstoria y a la verdad del Alzamiento Nacional de 1936. Especialmente del protagonismo del PSOE y sus aliados. Que ni eran democratas ni respetaban las leyes.


----------



## iaGulin (18 Ago 2022)

Joder, creo que debo tener a cinco contados en el ignore, pero el Follavacas subnormal este se va directo.

Menudo nazi intolerante está hecho, y encima sin educación.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (18 Ago 2022)

Panfleto de derechas blanqueando el franquismo. Hubo guerra porque no se dejaron matar. Lástima que no ganarán, habrían sido aplastados por la bota nazi y España acabaría en el bando ganador sin sufrir la autarquía.


----------



## laresial (18 Ago 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Panfleto de derechas blanqueando el franquismo. Hubo guerra porque no se dejaron matar. Lástima que no ganarán, habrían sido aplastados por la bota nazi y España acabaría en el bando ganador sin sufrir la autarquía.



No creo tan claro que los nazis que eran de izquierdas hubieran invadido España.

Con el PPSOE que tenemos ahora hubiera sido como si hubieran gobernado en 1936.


¿La autoarquía como ahora invadidos de extranjeros con un 50% de paro de la juventud?
¿Con un 50% de hijos de extranjeros?
Con la inflacción disparada, sueldos miserables, impuestos abusivos a los autónomos, discrinación a los blancos, leyes sexuales de discriminación violador si eres hombre, discapacitada si eres mujer...
Aborto, eutanasia, gaymonio...

Si menos mal que no ganó Franco...
Si se presenta a las elecciones Franco vuelve a ganar.

Lo que el PSOE no hizo en 1934, el PPSOE lo está haciendo en estos 40 años de PPSOE, 1980-2020.

Se les recordará como los mayores parásitos cancerígenos de la Historia de España.

Gracias Antonio.


----------



## klopec (18 Ago 2022)

Toma *@jmdp*, aquí te haces una idea de qué hizo cada uno ... 


*Franco fusiló a 22.642 personas, el Frente Popular a 70.000*​Y ojo: los condenados a muerte por el franquismo lo fueron por sentencia de un tribunal y por delitos de sangre, nunca por disidencia política. En ese caso, les caían penas de prisión.

_https://www.hispanidad.com/opinion/la-resistencia/franco-fusilo-a-22-642-personas-el-frente-popular-a-70-000_12003624_102.html_


----------



## fluffy (18 Ago 2022)

Tú no eres el loco que dice que UCD eran nazis?

Lo dicho, eres el payaso tonto del circo.


----------



## Snowball (18 Ago 2022)

Ellos ( Francia) sabían muy bien de que pie cojeaban las "autoridades de la República " y su "ejército "

A los que huyeron de Cataluña los internaron en campos de concentración cual presos / criminales...


----------



## Nicors (18 Ago 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Panfleto de derechas blanqueando el franquismo. Hubo guerra porque no se dejaron matar. Lástima que no ganarán, habrían sido aplastados por la bota nazi y España acabaría en el bando ganador sin sufrir la autarquía.



Lástima para los rojos que los anglos estaban con los nacionales porque ya veían a donde paraba la República soviética


----------



## magufone (18 Ago 2022)

Pio Moa cuenta "su versión" de la historia.
Otros, como Angel Viñas, "la suya".
Ambos evitan contar ciertas cosas en sus relatos.
Y a nosotros nos toca usar el sentido común y ver que ibamos derechitos a una guerra por los motivos de siempre (pasta y poder) y los que podian evitarlo no hicieron nada al respecto porque tampoco les perjudicaba en demasía (o eso pensaban algunos entre ellos). Unas clases que temian perder sus poderes y otras que los querian lo mas rápido a toda costa.
Dicho lo cual, no se invalidad ni las tesis de Moa, ni las de Viñas (y por supuesto tampoco las de Irving, por poner el caso)
Pero repito, la historiografía contemporánea española esta tan sesgada politicamente que no nos queda mas remedio que acabar nosotros el trabajo, y vaciar la taza antes, como los budistas


----------



## arriondas (18 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pio Moa cuenta "su versión" de la historia.
> Otros, como Angel Viñas, "la suya".
> Ambos evitan contar ciertas cosas en sus relatos.
> Y a nosotros nos toca usar el sentido común y ver que ibamos derechitos a una guerra por los motivos de siempre (pasta y poder) y los que podian evitarlo no hicieron nada al respecto porque tampoco les perjudicaba en demasía (o eso pensaban algunos entre ellos). Unas clases que temian perder sus poderes y otras que los querian lo mas rápido a toda costa.
> ...



Los Moa, Viñas y compañía... en lo que cuentan, mentir no mienten. Simplemente omiten lo que tengan que omitir para que todo se adapte a su versión de los hechos, a su discurso, arriman el ascua a su sardina. Lo mejor es picar de todos lado, y sacar nuestras propias conclusiones, que evidentemente en base a filias y fobias no van a ser del todo objetivas, pero bueno...


----------



## magufone (18 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los Moa, Viñas y compañía... en lo que cuentan, mentir no mienten. Simplemente omiten lo que tengan que omitir para que todo se adapte a su versión de los hechos, a su discurso, arriman el ascua a su sardina. Lo mejor es picar de todos lado, y sacar nuestras propias conclusiones, que evidentemente en base a filias y fobias no van a ser del todo objetivas, pero bueno...



La guerra civil fue hace cuatro dias como quien dice, y todos tenemos fuentes primarias que estan vivas todavia incluso. Todo tenia una causa y un porqué. Ni un miliciano de izquierda se levantaba un dia y se iba a quemar una iglesia porque se lo habian dicho en el Ateneo ni un falangista de las escuadras de Ansaldo iba a hacer sus fechorias porque era guay... Hay una serie de causas muy complejas pero que en lo fundamental son muy simples: poder y dinero


----------



## asebuche (18 Ago 2022)

La ideología y los métodos eran idénticos.
Porque comunismo significa que todo es común, y el estado lo administra todo.
Y socialismo es que todo se socializa, para hacerlo común, y el estado lo administra todo.
La semántica no es más que las divisiones previas a los pioletazos.


----------



## juster (18 Ago 2022)

SUBSERES COMO EL CHEPUDO Y SOCIOS SON LOS QUE PUDRIERON EL AMBIENTE EN EL CONGRESO !!!!
Y TODO APROBADO POR EL CESAR SEPULTURERO !!!!


----------



## machote hispano (18 Ago 2022)

Con la ley de secretos oficiales, el Antonio dará punto y final a cualquier discusión. Todos los crímenes del pezoe serán secretos, y la versión oficial no se podrá discutir, so pena de cárcel, también secreta. 

La que has liado @fluffy , pensar que los rojos suman una neurona entre todos.


----------



## Mitramaster2 (18 Ago 2022)

Pues estás frases nunca salen en tv ni en películas de titiriteros. Por qué será....?


----------



## machote hispano (18 Ago 2022)

Mitramaster2 dijo:


> Pues estás frases nunca salen en tv ni en películas de titiriteros. Por qué será....?



Creo que van por los 150 milloncejos lo que ha regalado a las teles afines por "su buen comportamiento informativo" 

Malversación de fondos públicos, sin concurso público, sin pliegos de adjudicación, etc... 

¡Bah! Ley de secretos oficiales y ya no se puede hablar de eso, ni de los 53 millones a Plus Ultra, ni de las maletas de bAbalos-Delcy, ni de nada que no le guste al gobierno. 

Todo el que es afín ideológico al gobierno trinca, si luego dona algo al partido..., voluntariamente.


----------



## fluffy (18 Ago 2022)

Estás de frenopático.


----------



## Nicors (18 Ago 2022)

Por el pacto con los nazis, Stalin retiró a las Brigadas Internacionales. Fijate tu Rusia amiga de Franco....


----------



## t_chip (18 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Tu puta madre , en cambio ,esta la mar de relajada. Tiene el ano tan dilatado que le caben 3 pollas a la vez .



?Ya lo has practicado en el culo de algún pobre niño, cagón?

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fluffy (18 Ago 2022)

Suarez venía del Movimiento, como casi todos las personas que tenian un cargo público en esa época. Que el primer AP estuviera fundado por ministros de Franco (los más reformistas) no quiere decir que el actual PP tenga absolutamente nada que ver con aquello. Si son mierda progre.

Decir que eran nazis es como decir que tú y toda tu chusma sois etarras.
Y es más cierto lo segundo que lo primero.


----------



## magufone (18 Ago 2022)

Eso también, aportar aporta todas las fuentes. Moa falla mucho en eso


----------



## Satori (18 Ago 2022)

Angel Viñas era funcionario desde 1968, con el malvado franquismo represor, y no es historiador sino economista.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (18 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Por el pacto con los nazis, Stalin retiró a las Brigadas Internacionales. Fijate tu Rusia amiga de Franco....




No sólo eso, sino que los Aliados se plantearon desembarcar en España y cargarse a Franco pero Stalin les pidió que fuera más al Este y al final lo hicieron en Sicilia. Stalin le salvó el culo a Franco.


----------



## Können (18 Ago 2022)

Los otros no hicieron nada, solo tirar la piedra y esconder la mano.

Ya he dicho que no justifico la dictadura pero tampoco el calentamiento y propaganda que los republicanos hicieron.

Eran los tiempos que eran, el comunismo campaba a sus anchas por la influencia y dinero soviet, y el pueblo español era en su mayor parte ignorante y analfabeto. Y por los cabrones de la república y los franquistas, millones de civiles inocentes salieron perdiendo por la guerra.


----------



## Nicors (19 Ago 2022)

Können dijo:


> Los otros no hicieron nada, solo tirar la piedra y esconder la mano.
> 
> Ya he dicho que no justifico la dictadura pero tampoco el calentamiento y propaganda que los republicanos hicieron.
> 
> Eran los tiempos que eran, el comunismo campaba a sus anchas por la influencia y dinero soviet, y el pueblo español era en su mayor parte ignorante y analfabeto. Y por los cabrones de la república y los franquistas, millones de civiles inocentes salieron perdiendo por la guerra.



La dictadura estaba totalmente justificada por los antecedentes y duró lo que duró para modernizar el país. Evidentemente Franco al nombrar al Rey su sucesor implementó las bases del actual sistema.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2022)

Antes de que los patriotas se enfrentaran a la barbarie roja en 1936, la influencia comunista, todavía reciente la revolución bolchevique en Rusia, entre gran parte de la izquierda era enorme, sobre todo en el PSOE, partido marxista, que enarbolaba la revolución continuamente. Estando el PSOE como abanderado de la revolución marxista, el PCE no podía competir.

Largo Caballero, el "Lenin español", decía el 8 de noviembre de 1933: *"Tenemos que luchar, como sea, hasta que en las torres y en los edificios oficiales ondee no la bandera tricolor de una República burguesa, sino la bandera roja de la Revolución Socialista”. *Y en febrero del mismo año: “Si no nos permiten conquistar el poder con arreglo a la Constitución… tendremos que conquistarlo de otra manera”.

La otra manera se produjo al año siguiente ante el fracaso electoral: el golpe, la revolución que pretende conseguir el éxito que obtuvo la rusa, la revolución de Asturias, estuvo "saturada de comunismo" y fue "la obra del socialismo y del comunismo en comandita con los hombres de Esquerra Catalana" (José Pla).

*Oviedo arrasada, Revolución inexplicable *
El periodista Josep Pla juzga con severidad el Octubre asturiano de 1934, «obra del socialismo y del comunismo»

La Universidad de Oviedo, destruida en octubre de 1934.

Gijón, J. MORÁN

Después de comprobar el arrasamiento revolucionario de la ciudad en octubre de 1934, Josep Pla, escritor y periodista catalán, salió de Oviedo «llevándome las manos a la cabeza». Con una prosa admirable, Pla envió desde Asturias siete crónicas intensas y sobrecogedoras a su periódico, «La Veu de Catalunya».

Josep Pla entra en Oviedo el día 16 o 17 de octubre, y lo que vio se publica en «la Veu» el 25 de octubre.

Como en la guerra europea. «Regreso a Oviedo aterrorizado por el aspecto que presenta la ciudad. No creo que la lucha civil entre ciudadanos de un mismo pueblo haya llegado nunca al extremo a que llegó aquí. Son los mismos espectáculos de la guerra europea. En el terreno de la lucha política, hay que remontarse a las escenas de la Commune de París para encontrar algo parecido. Y aún más: hay que condimentar estas escenas con la ferocidad de las de la Guerra Civil que vivieron nuestros antepasados».

Un olor insoportable. «Entramos en Oviedo por el barrio del Seminario, donde ha instalado su cuartel general López Ochoa. En el mismo se encuentra preso Teodomiro Menéndez, quien estuvo a punto de ser linchado por la población tras ser detenido. Una compañía del Tercio tuvo que protegerle con las armas. Entramos en Oviedo, y en la primera calle encontramos un suelo centelleante de partículas de vidrio. Se tome la calle que se quiera, inmediatamente aparecen casas reventadas, tejados derrumbados, montañas de material humeante derribado, hierros retorcidos. La ciudad desprende un olor insoportable a causa del hundimiento de las cloacas».

Abrazos y llanto. «La gente del país no sabe aún lo que le pasa. Camina errabunda por las calles y parece buscar algo extraño -los cabellos desordenados, sin afeitar-. La gente, cuando se encuentra por las calles, se abraza llorando. Casi todo el mundo se despidió de la vida durante los nueve días de dominio de las turbas y de bombardeos de la aviación. De la Universidad no quedan sino cuatro paredes. Lo demás ha sido derrumbado. Era un edificio del siglo XVII, con una biblioteca de 60.000 volúmenes. En el alféizar de los marcos de las ventanas que quedan en pie permanecen montones de libros que sirvieron de aspilleras para disparar. En el centro del claustro ha quedado en pie la estatua del fundador de la Universidad, señor Fernando Valdés de Salas. A su alrededor todo es una mina y hay montones de material ardiendo. El Instituto ha sido dinamitado y quemado. Del teatro Campoamor -que era un pequeño teatro provinciano delicioso, con asientos de terciopelo rojo y molduras de oro- sólo queda la fachada, desde cuyas ventanas se ve el cielo. Del Palacio Episcopal no queda sino un montón de ceniza. La Delegación de Hacienda ha desaparecido. No pudieron derrumbar la Catedral porque sus bloques de piedra resistieron. Pero incendiaron y chamuscaron las torres». (Volaron la Cámara Santa)

La destrucción de los cafés. «Todo el barrio comercial moderno de Oviedo ha quedado destruido. Hay manzanas enteras de casas de cinco y seis pisos que no conservan sino las paredes exteriores. Tanta destrucción produce una enorme impresión. Del magnífico hotel Covadonga, del Inglés, del Flora, queda lo mismo que del edificio del Automóvil Club. La visión de estos bloques hendidos, que han sido volados con dinamita, después de ser saqueados, es inolvidable, horroriza. No ha quedado ni un café céntrico en pie. El café Niza, los bares Dragón y Riesgo han desaparecido bajo una montaña de escombros. Todo lo de Oviedo impresiona, pero la destrucción de los cafés cabe destacarse, porque no creo que hubiera ocurrido algo semejante en ninguna Revolución anterior. Un café, ¿no es la casa de todos, no es el lugar de confluencia de las más diversas ideologías, de los pensamientos más opuestos? La destrucción de estos cafés es un hecho de un sadismo y de una anormalidad total. (...) Se puede decir que en las tres calles comerciales por excelencia, lo más moderno de la ciudad -calle de Fruela, de José Tartiere, de Uría -, no ha quedado nada».

Niña con un pulmón atravesado. *«Esta es la obra del socialismo y del comunismo en comandita con los hombres de Esquerra Catalana.* Han sembrado por doquier la destrucción, las lágrimas y el cieno. Cuando se ve Oviedo -como yo acabo de verla- en el estado en que se encuentra, no hay justificación posible de la política que ha provocado semejantes estragos. A la salida de la ciudad me detiene la Guardia del cuartel. Me insta a que entre en el edificio, que en parte es hospital de sangre. Mientras arreglo los documentos, siento los alaridos de los heridos, algunos de los cuales yacen esposados. Entran, mientras tanto, sobre una litera llena de sangre, a una niña de 12 años, rubia y guapa como un sol, con un pulmón atravesado. Salgo de Oviedo llevándome las manos a la cabeza».

Fuera de explicación lógica.
«Los sucesos de Asturias no se explican. Superan todo esfuerzo racional, cualquier explicación lógica. La última huelga no tiene explicación en el campo societario. No había parados en Asturias. Todo funcionaba -me dice aquí todo el mundo- a pleno rendimiento. El jornal mínimo en las minas era de nueve pesetas. El ordinario oscilaba entre doce y quince pesetas. La jornada era de siete horas. El jornal mínimo se aplicaba a los trabajos al aire libre, o sea, fuera de las minas. Asturias ofrece un indudable aspecto de prosperidad. Es un país de clase media elevada a todas las categorías del confort, de un capitalismo activo y moderno, de una clase obrera abierta a todas las perspectivas. Viniendo de Castilla, Asturias es un oasis lleno de vida, de actividad, de salud y de agitación. El país dispone de una cocina abundante, un poco tosca, muy popular, alta en calorías. Contrastando con estos hechos, *ha de observarse que Asturias es un país literalmente saturado de comunismo y socialismo. Las paredes están llenas de rótulos truculentos, en las librerías no hay sino literatura roja, la palabra revolución es la que más se ha repetido en Asturias en estos últimos años. Basta decir que el señor Melquíades y el reformismo son considerados los fascistas del país para comprender la transformación que han experimentado las ideas» *(por cierto, Melquiades Álvarez, fundador del Partido Republicano Liberal Demócrata, sería asesinado en la cárdcel Modelo de Madrid en 1936).


----------



## Zelofan (19 Ago 2022)

@follacabras 
Por tercera vez lo preguntaré

Si esta mañana a las 07.00 aparece pedro sanchez asesinado de 2 tiros en la nuca y tirado en la puerta de un cementerio por la escolta de Feijó, dirias que estamos en democracia ?


----------



## Nicors (19 Ago 2022)

Zelofan dijo:


> @follacabras
> Por tercera vez lo preguntaré
> 
> Si esta mañana a las 07.00 aparece pedro sanchez asesinado de 2 tiros en la nuca y tirado en la puerta de un cementerio por la escolta de Feijó, dirias que estamos en democracia ?



No te va a contestar porque la tesis de los rojos es que lo que sucedió es lo que ellos dicen y de ahí no salen, y si intentas argumentar insultan llamando nazi a todos. Lo mismo sucede con Vox, que los tildan de franquistas por tener ideas propias frente al consenso progre.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2022)

Para los golpistas y asesinos rojos, todos sus oponentes son fascistas (cuenta Pla en _Historia de la Segunda República,_ que cuando Hitler llega al poder en 1933, los rojos pasan de llamar a sus oponentes "retrógrados", "trogloditas", etc., a llamarlos "fascistas"). Como Melquiades Álvarez. Los patriotas, llámalos como quieras, salvaron España de la tiranía roja y, además, traidora, pues era títere de los intereses de Stalin.


----------



## Zelofan (19 Ago 2022)

El dia que lo mataron, esa misma mañana en el parlamento, la pasionaria tras una intervencion de calvo sotelo, ésta se pronunció y dijo: “estas han sido tus ultimas palabras”, es decir que fue planificado por el propio estado (II republica).
El frente popular fue con todo anun politico que representaba a la mitad de españa

Imagina que asesinan a Largo Caballero antes de la guerra, que habria pasado ? Que relato se hubiera construido ?
Si nos vamos a mató porque el otro mató, vamos al punto del primer asesinato que fue a Matias Montero un joven estudiante falangista repartiendo publicidad cerca de la universidad

De todas maneras su respuesta podria considerarse como una justificacion de la escalada de violencia ?
El unico inconveniente fue que perdisteis la guerra ?
Viva Francisco Franco Bahamonde que aun hace rabiar a ratas como tu


----------



## machote hispano (19 Ago 2022)

Pues anda que telepesoETA (tve)... Llena de rojos parasitos y con más plantilla que todas las privadas juntas. 

Ni me tiene que convencer, las teles públicas o son de utilidad, con un gasto mínimo, o al carajo con todas. 
No puede ser que sean nido de rojos chupasangres, haciendo propaganda del marxismo genocida y ladrón. 

Un ejemplo perfecto de marxismo cultural. Fortes chupando fuerte el culo de sus amos, mientras aumenta la gente que duerme al raso.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2022)

Los rojos dieron un golpe en 1934, ante su derrota electoral, lo que ya había anunciado Largo Caballero si esta se producía. Y un pucherazo en el 36 y, a partir de ahí, instauraron el Terror.

Los patriotas simplemente no se plegaron ante la tiranía roja y la combatieron. No estaban dispuestos a morir.

Los rojos dieron el control absoluto a Stalin, al enviar el oro a Moscú (el grueso del tesoro que hacía de España el cuarto país en reservas metálicas, que llegó a su destino el 6 de noviembre de 1936), con lo cual Stalin se hizo el amo absoluto de la situación desde el principio, enviando las armas, asesores y manejando el gobierno según sus intereses.

El bando nacional contó con créditos internacionales, algunos obtenidos en condiciones muy ventajosas, sin perder el control de la situación. Italia y Alemania, enemigos acérrimos de los comunistas, es lógico que les prestaran apoyo; pero también empresas de EEUU con el combustible, por ejemplo. Llegar a un acuerdo con Alemania e Italia tampoco es para rasgarse las vestiduras; olvidas que en 1938 Inglaterra, Francia, Alemania e Italia firmaron los Acuerdos de Múnich... En 1967 España terminó de abonar la deuda contraída con Italia.


----------



## machote hispano (19 Ago 2022)

La conspiración de *Mola* era, como mucho, de juguete. Hasta que el pezoe mató a un líder de la oposición todo eran pajas mentales. 

Pero la conspiración de pezoe+anarquistas+pce para destruir la república y España viene desde el XIX. No en vano no paraban de agitar las calles, tal como hacen ahora, exagerando agravios reales, y sobre todo inventando otros. 
La mentira es la base para implantar el marxismo, luego viene la violencia y el terror genocida y ladron. 

La rabieta de perder elecciones en 1933 llevo al pezoe a intentar el golpe de estado, dejando la república herida de muerte. Para más inri, pezohez acusó a anarquistas y comunistas de ser ellos los golpistas; pesohez sólo pasaba por allí..., con un barco cargado de armas de *Prieto*. 

El imbecil de *Niceto*, supuestamente muy inteligente, tanto como Ortega y otros "padres" de la república, le llevó a creer que la alternancia sería buena para apaciguar a las sabandijas marxistas, así que miró a otro lado y dejó pasar el pucherazo de febrero del 36.

Se lo pagaron destituyendo al Jefe del Estado (Niceto), cuando estaba de viaje fuera de España. La farsa de democracia se estaba desmoronando en una pila de excrementos marxistas como ministros. 

Que el gobierno golpista de pezohez y resto de basura tenía la hoja de ruta para convertir España en una república sucialista soviética se veía venir. Solamente los cegatose ingenuos no lo veían. 

El "teniente" *Castillo* no era más que un pistolero asesino, conocido por liquidar oponentes dentro del marxismo, anarquistas, comunistas y otras mierdas rojas. Si lo liquidaron fue por venganza entre marxistas, aunque los carlistas decían tener algo que ver. Dudoso. La legalidad había caído desde febrero, y una investigación policial seria era una quimera. 

Los de pesohez y socios aceleraron sus planes, despreciando las informaciones de una posible reacción liderada por Mola, a todos los atropellos e hijoputeces a la ley y al sentido común. 

Esa víbora maligna de la *pasionaria*, cuya lengua la perdía, dejo claro con el "es tu último discurso" los planes de terminar de destruir la democracia. De hecho, ni siquiera hubo segunda vuelta de elecciones. Un pucherazo cojonudo, más bien golpe de estado camuflado, como reventar trenes un par de días antes de las elecciones... 

El resto es bien conocido. Intentar asesinar a los dos líderes de la oposición, no unos desconocidos, no. Oficiales al servicio del gobierno, claramente siguiendo ordenes; uno o dos policías vale, pero el escuadrón de la muerte era de muchos vehículos y policías, para que no fuera con órdenes oficiales. El pesohez como juez, jurado y verdugo, como hizo luego en democracia con los GAL, y lo que queda por saber, qué habrá hecho para ganar elecciones...

Preguntarle a Ansar que le paso el 95..., y ahora pezohez encamado con ETA, o sea es *pesoETA*. Escupiendo en la memoria de sus propios muertos, uno de ellos Isaias Carrasco, cuyo feretro llevó Pancho *López*, el mismo que ahora se la chupa al HdeP de otegui, asesinado poco antes de unas elecciones... ¡Oh, wait! 

Y ahora están en destruir la democracia (otra vez), erosionando la Monarquía, la piedra que frena sus desvaríos golpistas, que surgen cuando ven que su nefasta, nula gestión, les va a mandar al paro, o peor, al rincón de la historia, donde otros partidos socialistas han acabado. 

Pero tranqui todo el mundo, el *psicópata* felón lo declara todo secreto y no se podrá hablar ni discutir nada, como hacen con el historiador Pío Moa, al que rehuyen y censuran para no darle publicidad, no sea que algún rojo se cuestione si está en el bando bueno o el malo... 

Ese es el mayor miedo de *pesoETA*, que despierten sus votantes y vean que son unos golpistas, genocidas, criminales, ladrones y mentirosos, y que dejen de votarles.


----------



## Nicors (19 Ago 2022)

Hay un episodio que mucha gente ignora cuando el frente popular accedió al poder procedió a desalojar de los ayuntamientos a los concejales que no eran rojos, así por la cara.






El Frente Popular en el Ayuntamiento de Hijar. Historia de Aragón.


El Frente Popular en el Ayuntamiento de Hijar. Historia de Aragón.




www.aragoneria.com


----------



## machote hispano (19 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Hay un episodio que mucha gente ignora cuando el frente popular accedió al poder procedió a desalojar de los ayuntamientos a los concejales que no eran rojos, así por la cara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pillo sitio en felonía del frente popular.


----------



## Nicors (19 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Pillo sitio en felonía del frente popular.



Luego esos concejales puestos a dedo por el frente popular se dedicaban a señalar a los fascistas(cualquier persona que no les olía el culo) ... y claro, cuando se impusieron los bandos de guerra fueron los primeros invitados a dar un paseo.


----------



## machote hispano (19 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Luego esos concejales puestos a dedo por el frente popular se dedicaban a señalar a los fascistas(cualquier persona que no les olía el culo) ... y claro, cuando se impusieron los bandos de guerra fueron los primeros invitados a dar un paseo.



Al empezar la cruzada para liberar a España de la horda marxista (los rojos rabian si lo escribo así), muchos del pesohez "de toda la vida", en zona rebelde, se convirtieron en falangistas "de toda la vida", ¡en una sola noche!, y se dedicaron a acusar a sus vecinos, por alguna rencilla, de rojos y tal. 

La cosa es tan esperpénntica, que se tuvieron que dar órdenes para que no hubiera escasez de tela azul y correajes; se camuflaban con la indumentaria falangista, y además competían en soltar la trola más grande, de lo cercanos a Antonio Primo de Rivera que eran, o si habían tomado café con él. 

En el bando frente populista pasaría algo similar, pero creo que mucho menos divertido; se fusilaba gente por no tener callos en las manos...


----------



## Nicors (19 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Al empezar la cruzada para liberar a España de la horda marxista (los rojos rabian si lo escribo así), muchos del pesohez "de toda la vida", en zona rebelde, se convirtieron en falangistas "de toda la vida", ¡en una sola noche!, y se dedicaron a acusar a sus vecinos, por alguna rencilla, de rojos y tal.
> 
> La cosa es tan esperpénntica, que se tuvieron que dar órdenes para que no hubiera escasez de tela azul y correajes; se camuflaban con la indumentaria falangista, y además competían en soltar la trola más grande, de lo cercanos a Antonio Primo de Rivera que eran, o si habían tomado café con él.
> 
> En el bando frente populista pasaría algo similar, pero creo que mucho menos divertido; se fusilaba gente por no tener callos en las manos...



Es que realmente fue una Cruzada contra el marxismo alentado por la esteparios: la animista y chamanista Rusia.
Me recuerda a lo que está pasando ahora en Ucrania.


----------



## machote hispano (19 Ago 2022)

¿Te crees que los aviones de guerra se compran como barras de pan...? Investiga un poco, contrasta información, lee a Pío Moa, ese gran historiador.

¿Tu mujer, si tienes, no se molestará por tu nick...? A Irene Montero vas.
Y si no tienes mujer..., rojos y zoofilia, nada nuevo bajo el sol.
Pero si es por que te crees toro..., bueno, será por los cuernos...

Tengo que desconectar. Puedes rabiar y llorar hasta mañana. Y no olvides decirle a tu colega burt, que su mami sigue disgustada.



La Mami de Burt Lancastrado dijo:


> AY, que dolor me da ver la decepción que eres. Una gran decepción. No quise escuchar a los demás, y ahora sufro viendo lo malo que eres. No me merezco ver a un hijo mío portarse tan mal. Siento vergüenza de ser tu madre, tenía que haberte dado más disciplina, pero creía que dártelo todo era suficiente.
> 
> Ahora me arrepiento de no haber tomado la pastilla; sí, fuiste un error, y como tal, así eres ahora. Ojalá hubieras sido una manchita en las sabanas, y no un ser despreciable, mentiroso y rencoroso como ahora.
> 
> ...


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (19 Ago 2022)

Cualquiera que haya leido "Causas de la Guerra de España" escrito por Don Manuel Azaña, sabe que la izquierda tiene buena culpa del estallido de la Guerra Civil, y que el relato ese de que "fue una lucha de la democracia contra el fascismo" es una patraña. El resultado de la guerra iba a ser la instauracion de una dictadura de izquierda o derecha dependiendo del bando que ganara.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (19 Ago 2022)

La madre de @nelsoncitoe mas puta que las gallinas, de hecho el fue concebido en un burdel


----------



## Nicors (20 Ago 2022)

Arriba mañanero.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (20 Ago 2022)

Azaña se expresaba de forma muy clara. Hasta los vuestros os pusieron al pie de los caballos. Otra cosa es que tu no quieras verlo. Ahora sigue con tu argumentacion "ad hominen".


----------



## machote hispano (20 Ago 2022)

Toma, empápate del saber de un historiador de verdad, no la basura marxista paguitera y subvencionada que rechaza el debate serio y sosegado, y repiten como loros sidosos la versión "oficial" :



Todo rojo que ha despertado de la pesadilla marxista NUNCA vuelve a ser marxista. Y los que no despiertan o son malvados mercenarios a los que únicamente les importa la paguita, o son descerebrados incapaces de asumir la verdad, que han malgastado su vida y la de otros en una ideología criminal, genocida y ladrona.

Su mente es incapaz de procesar su equivocación, su mundo de fantasía se desmoronaría, y es lo único que da sentido a sus miserables vidas, y a los crímenes que han ayudado a cometer con sus votos y apoyos. 


Te dejo rojillo, hoy toca sábado sabadete. Primero playa y luego cachondeo y placeres sanos, nada de follar vacas. 
Tu sigue cabalgando contradicciones. Y vete a explicarles a los que este invierno no tienen para pagar la luz que es por su bien. 

A tu colega burt lo veo muy quemado. Dale un masaje con final feliz, masaje proletario, resiliente y solidario, por supuesto.


----------



## Pirro (20 Ago 2022)

La República se perdió cuando Niceto negó la presidencia del gobierno a Gil Robles.


----------



## todoayen (21 Ago 2022)

La republica practicó una auténtica inquisición, cualquiera que tuviera envidia o recor a alguien solo tenía que acusarlo de fascista y raudos acudían los milicianos a ejecutarlo, algunos afortunados sin tortura previa.
La habitación blanca de 1984 está claramente inspirada en las chekas. El propio Orwell tuvo que huir de los de su propio bando llevándose un tiro en el pescuezo de recuerdo.


----------



## fluffy (21 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> La conspiración de *Mola* era, como mucho, de juguete. Hasta que el pezoe mató a un líder de la oposición todo eran pajas mentales.
> 
> Pero la conspiración de pezoe+anarquistas+pce para destruir la república y España viene desde el XIX. No en vano no paraban de agitar las calles, tal como hacen ahora, exagerando agravios reales, y sobre todo inventando otros.
> La mentira es la base para implantar el marxismo, luego viene la violencia y el terror genocida y ladron.
> ...



@Follavacas , te han dado una lección de historia GRATIS.


----------



## Conde Duckula (21 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Valiente escondido detrás de una de una ip, auténtico mierda en la vida real



Pues como tú. Que profesas la muerte de millones de inocentes y aplaudes su martirio y ejecución.


----------



## Satori (21 Ago 2022)

Stanley Payne: "Lo de 1936 no fue un golpe de Estado"


El hispanista estadounidense vuelve a la carga con un estudio sobre la Guerra Civil y el papel que jugó en su estallido la revolución de la izquierda.




www.elespanol.com





*Stanley Payne: "Lo de 1936 no fue un golpe de Estado"*


No cesa *Stanley G. Payne* (Texas, 1934) en su empeño de derribar mitos en torno a la historia de España. El hispanista estadounidense acaba de publicar un nuevo ensayo, _La revolución española 1936-1939_ (Espasa), con el que vuelve a sumergirse en el tema de la *Guerra Civil*. En esta obra recorre de forma analítica los principales lances políticos de la contienda, prestando especial atención al proceso revolucionario que se desencadenó en la zona republicana, sobre todo a partir de las elecciones de febrero de 1936 en las que se impuso el Frente Popular. Y sus conclusiones en cuanto a la responsabilidad del trágico desenlace no discurren por el carril habitual: "Un Gobierno de la CEDA no habría desembocado en el peor de los resultados", escribe. Pero hay mucho más.

*De su libro se desprende que la mayor responsabilidad de la Guerra Civil le correspondió a las fuerzas revolucionarias, las izquierdas, y no a la sublevación militar.*


A largo plazo sí, pero es una relación entre la causa inmediata y la causa fundamental. La Guerra Civil en si misma se abrió como consecuencia de la sublevación militar, el detonante, pero la causa fundamental de la gran división, los desórdenes y la crisis surgida en la sociedad española fue consecuencia del proceso revolucionario, que crecía más y más.








El hispanista Stanley G. Payne.
*HISTORIA GUERRA CIVIL*
*Stanley Payne: "Lo de 1936 no fue un golpe de Estado"*
*El hispanista estadounidense vuelve a la carga con un estudio sobre la Guerra Civil y el papel que jugó en su estallido la revolución de la izquierda.*
20 marzo, 2019 03:15GUARDAR

 FRANCISCO FRANCO
GUERRA CIVIL ESPAÑOLA
HISTORIADORES
MEMORIA HISTÓRICA
SEGUNDA REPÚBLICA ESPAÑOLA
STANLEY G. PAYNE
VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS

David Barreira  @davidbr94

No cesa *Stanley G. Payne* (Texas, 1934) en su empeño de derribar mitos en torno a la historia de España. El hispanista estadounidense acaba de publicar un nuevo ensayo, _La revolución española 1936-1939_ (Espasa), con el que vuelve a sumergirse en el tema de la *Guerra Civil*. En esta obra recorre de forma analítica los principales lances políticos de la contienda, prestando especial atención al proceso revolucionario que se desencadenó en la zona republicana, sobre todo a partir de las elecciones de febrero de 1936 en las que se impuso el Frente Popular. Y sus conclusiones en cuanto a la responsabilidad del trágico desenlace no discurren por el carril habitual: "Un Gobierno de la CEDA no habría desembocado en el peor de los resultados", escribe. Pero hay mucho más.
*De su libro se desprende que la mayor responsabilidad de la Guerra Civil le correspondió a las fuerzas revolucionarias, las izquierdas, y no a la sublevación militar.*

A largo plazo sí, pero es una relación entre la causa inmediata y la causa fundamental. La Guerra Civil en si misma se abrió como consecuencia de la sublevación militar, el detonante, pero la causa fundamental de la gran división, los desórdenes y la crisis surgida en la sociedad española fue consecuencia del proceso revolucionario, que crecía más y más.

*Usted habla de una "rebelión en contra de la erosión de la democracia". ¿No hubo entonces un golpe de Estado?*
No fue un golpe de Estado en sentido estricto. Es decir, no pudo ser un golpe para acaparar los resortes directos del poder en Madrid. Fue una imposibilidad física, militar, porque los rebeldes estaban demasiado débiles en Madrid y por eso sería necesario una concentración de fuerzas, una insurrección mucho más amplia por todo el país. Y por eso supuso algo como una Guerra Civil breve... Todo el mundo esperaba una Guerra Civil entre las fuerzas más extremistas, pero la cuestión fue de qué clase de Guerra Civil y de cuánta duración. Pero el golpe de Estado... siempre se dice eso, bueno, es un término metafórico... Bueno, en el primer momento sí se concibió como un golpe de Estado, que varias cosas lleven a agarrarse a los resortes del poder, a los Ministerios en Madrid, pero eso fue después de algún tiempo, cuando fue absolutamente posible. Sería necesario no distraer a otras fuerzas para conquistar Madrid, y eso quiere decir una Guerra Civil breve.
*En el libro asegura que un Gobierno de las derechas en el 36 no habría desembocado en el peor de los resultados.*
Probablemente no. Según el estudio más reciente, la única investigación a fondo [que denuncia el fraude del Frente Popular], las elecciones acabaron casi en empate entre las varias fuerzas, por lo que habría resultado en un Gobierno de coalición de centro derecha. Entonces es muy posible que hubiera tenido lugar alguna rebelión o insurrección por parte de las izquierdas revolucionarias, pero habría sido posible contener y derrotar esto en una cuestión de varios días... Y no habría habido una verdadera Guerra Civil larga con un gobierno de coalición de centro derecha. Hubiera sido lo que más le convenía al país, pero la situación era enormemente complicada y contradictoria.
*¿Pero no habrían seguido las izquierdas con ese proceso revolucionario? ¿No habría ido a más?*
Creo que no porque habría habido una escisión en el Partido Socialista entre los moderados y los caballeristas revolucionarios. Quizá hubieran tenido una política más razonable y habría sido posible conciliar con parte de las izquierdas y no hubiera sido necesario enfrentarse con una gran coalición revolucionaria.


----------



## Satori (21 Ago 2022)

*Cree que se ha mitificado todo lo que tiene que ver con la Segunda República?*

Bueno, no se puede llevar la mitificación más allá de lo que ya se ha hecho, hemos tenido suficiente. Ahora es necesario ver las alternativas y las realidades.

*Para usted, la Segunda República no es ese ejemplo democrático que abanderan algunos sectores.*

No, pero hay que ir por partes. El régimen empezó como una democracia, y lo era en los primeros años. Durante la mayor parte de su vida, hasta la victoria del Frente Popular, era un régimen democrático y luego el Gobierno perdió la ley y el orden, con muchos actos arbitrarios. A pesar de la enorme censura de prensa, de los recortes en la libertad de expresión, y de los muchos defectos que hubo, seguía siendo más que cualquier otra cosa un régimen democrático desde el comienzo hasta las elecciones del año 1936.

*¿Cómo acaba el Frente Popular con la democracia?*

Con el rechazo de la aplicación de la ley y la Constitución. Se alentó a llevar a cabo toda clase de atropellos de la ley y el orden, actos revolucionarios, toda la violencia política, las ocupaciones de propiedades, de tierras.. en esos cinco meses anteriores a la Guerra Civil. Ante esto, mucha gente semimoderada se dio por vencida. Una parte considerable de los demócratas acabó en contra de la revolución y más o menos al lado de Franco en la Guerra Civil. Esto es algo que se ha escondido, pero que es una realidad. Lerroux, Ortega y Gasset, Marañón… tuvieron que cambiar de posición política durante el curso de estos sucesos. La lista, la serie de atropellos cometidos durante esos cinco meses, no tuvo parangón en otro país fuera de la Rusia de 1917. España batió todos sus récords.






El hispanista Stanlye G. Payne
*Antes de la sublevación, los militares hablaban de instaurar una República conservadora. ¿Por qué España acabó gobernada por una dictadura que duró 40 años?*

Lo más interesante de esto es el primer paso: los cambios habidos durante los primerísimos meses de la Guerra Civil, y no es fácil historiar todo esto porque hay una ausencia de documentación que es casi total. No hay nada en el archivo de la Fundación Francisco Franco sobre esto. Seguro que había papeles y documentos pero parece que han sido retirados y destruidos. No entendemos muy bien el proceso, pero el resultado es perfectamente claro: las dos reuniones en Salamanca de los miembros de la Junta Militar en la segunda mitad de septiembre de 1936 en las que se propuso a Franco como Generalísimo, como mando único militar; y luego la transformación de esto en una dictadura personal. Cómo se llevó a cabo todo esto y cuáles fueron sus trámites es algo que se queda muy oscuro.

El mismo Franco aceptó el plan de Mola de una República transformada, más conservadora, de derechas, y había sido bastante explícito en sus primeras declaraciones, pero esto cambió ante la totalidad de una guerra civil completa y extremista, ante la revolución en la otra zona. Franco se transformó de jefe militar en dictador político, gubernamental, controlándolo todo. Ese no fue el plan de los otros militares ni de Mola y fue algo mal recibido por los mandos más importantes, pero mantuvieron la disciplina ante las necesidades de la guerra. Cuando llegó la victoria final, Franco tenía todos los resortes del poder bajo su control personal. 

*¿Qué opinión tenían el resto de generales de Franco?*

Aquí encontramos otra falta de documentación casi completa. Franco gozaba de mucho prestigio, pero también había deseos personales de otros militares. No se entiende el proceso de votación: Franco fue una elección, dos votaciones, pero no tenemos las actas y no sabemos lo que pasó exactamente. Hay solo una versión directa, la de [Alfredo] Kindelán, el militar que nominó a Franco. Con Franco como jefe de Estado y dictador en funciones había un resentimiento de parte sobre todo de los militares más liberales como [Miguel] Cabanellas o Queipo de Llano. Estas tensiones no se disiparon hasta la muerte de Mola en accidente de avión en junio de 1937. Después de eso, con Mola muerto, con Goded muerto, con Queipo de Llano en su feudo separado y en términos políticos bastante desprestigiado, Franco quedó como la figura dominante que controlaba todos los aspectos del poder.

*A esa lista también podemos añadir a Sanjurjo, a Primo de Rivera… Franco tuvo mucha suerte… ¿o la buscó?*

Franco tuvo mucha suerte, el destino permitió que muchas cosas evolucionasen en un sentido que le favorecieron, pero también era muy astuto. No cometió grandes errores y la gente que le apoyaba entre el mando militar eran sobre todo monárquicos. Ellos querían utilizarle para conseguir la restauración de la monarquía. Y eso tuvo lugar, pero después de 40 años (risas). Fue entonces la convergencia de todos estos factores: astucia de Franco, no adelantarse demasiado, conseguir el apoyo de otros que no eran franquistas acérrimos y el desarrollo de la situación que favorecía hasta cierto punto estos planes. Fue un plan que evolucionó, que no se concibió durante la etapa original.


----------



## Satori (21 Ago 2022)

*Entonces, ¿Franco alteró el plan inicial de sus compañeros para su beneficio?*

Sí, claro que alteró mucho los planes originales, pero luego tenía la ventaja que estaba ganando las batallas. Y esto le dio más y más poder. Franco llegó a tener un cierto carisma de la victoria y al final llegó a ser el ganador total y completo de todo.

*Ahora parece que a Franco lo van a exhumar del Valle de los Caídos. ¿Qué opinión tiene sobre esto? ¿Cree que puede solucionar algo?*

No porque el objeto de eso no es resolver nada, es de marcar puntos en esta batalla política, una lucha que se ha creado de la llamada memoria histórica que no es historia. No es una cuestión enormemente importante para España que Franco esté enterrado en el Valle de los Caídos. Que le coloquen en el cementerio del Pardo, en la cripta de la familia, en La Almudena… todo esto son cuestiones secundarias. Lo más importante es la cuestión de seguir la ley, las reglas, la moralidad… también los fallos del tribunal. El propio Franco nunca dio órdenes para ser enterrado en el Valle, no dijo nada. Porque la intención del Valle no era crear un espacio para Franco, fue de crear un monumento nacional a los caídos en la Guerra Civil y, en cierto sentido, para la reconciliación. La cuestión más fundamental es proceder a la exhumación con legalidad y respeto, como debe suceder con los muertos y los caídos sin importar el bando.

*¿Realmente el Valle de los Caídos puede tener una función reconciliadora?*

Ahora ha llegado a ser un símbolo de todo lo opuesto. En el siglo XXI, con el surgimiento de la nueva izquierda, la de zapatero, de Sánchez, de Podemos, han convertido el Valle de los Caídos en un símbolo de lucha, de sectarismo. Puesto que se trata de una basílica, de una iglesia, y tiene un claro sentido religioso, como la Guerra Civil, que fue una guerra religiosa de los católicos contra los anticatólicos, la basílica en sí no puede ser un símbolo de verdadera reconciliación, pero es muy difícil entender que pudiera ser ese símbolo, que otra cosa pudiera reemplazar al Valle de los Caídos. El monumento en sí es una cosa extraordinaria, es el monumento nacional a la guerra más impresionante del mundo de todo el siglo XX. Su valor artístico nacional como basílica es algo muy importante. Pero resolver esto en términos políticos es muy complicado.






Portada de 'La revolución española 1936-1939'
*En España se está hablando mucho ahora de la exhumación de Franco. Pero nunca el debate ha suscitado tanto interés con sus víctimas, ni con Federico García Lorca...*

La violencia política de los años 30 fue una experiencia traumática máxima de España, en gran parte superada por el fin del franquismo. Ha sido resucitada por grupos individuales y políticos en el siglo XXI, algunos de ellos con buenas intenciones de resolver algunas cuestiones pendientes, porque es verdad que no ha habido una exhumación y un reentierro apropiado, digno y debido para los restos de algunos revolucionarios o izquierdistas ejecutados durante la Guerra Civil. Pero otra cosa es hacer de eso una cuestión política, sectaria, diciendo que entonces hay que tener un reconocimiento especial para las víctimas de Franco.

Es una cuestión complicada, que necesita una investigación a fondo y no es para una comisión de la verdad, porque una verdadera comisión de la verdad procede de los participantes mismos en esos sucesos, y en el caso español, casi un siglo después, todos están muertos. Esto es una postura ridícula. Lo mejor sería una comisión histórica, pero es muy difícil llegar a un consenso para llevar a cabo esta investigación porque faltan muchísimos datos. No puede hacerse de modo definitivo. No es un problema político, es un problema objetivo en cuanto a la investigación histórica y por tanto una resolución completa no se va a poder realizar nunca. Estamos ante la cuestión de la justicia histórica, y es una imposibilidad práctica porque la gente se ha muerto. Se pueden crear monumentos y memoriales, pero lo importante es hacer la historia del mejor modo posible y luego buscar la reconciliación y el perdón. No se puede imponer una justicia histórica, no es alcanzable por los medios humanos.


----------



## Satori (21 Ago 2022)

*¿No cree que sacar a los fusilados de las cunetas es una urgencia democrática de España?*

La cuestión de excavaciones, de reentierros, de reconocimientos, me parece algo digno y necesario, pero no solo para los muertos republicanos, también por los del otro lado que no han sido exhumados. Hay que proceder sobre un plan nacional y no sobre un plan político.

*¿Y qué le parece que Vox reclute como cabezas de lista para las elecciones a generales conservadores, uno de ellos franquista declarado?*

Es peligroso para Vox. Es un error táctico, político y estratégico porque esto da cierto color político al movimiento. La verdad es que en España hace falta un partido conservador responsable, y un partido conservador responsable no puede ser franquista ni tener evocaciones franquistas. Si es así, realmente me sorprende, es un error.


----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)

El psohez tiene que perdón por el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo y la masacre de Paracuellos, directamente ejecutados por ellos.


----------



## machote hispano (21 Ago 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> @Follavacas , te han dado una lección de historia GRATIS.



Apenas soy un simple aficionado en historia, interesado en la verdad por muy dolorosa que sea. Los foreros premium están en el hilo:

Documentos desclasificados implican al PSOE en las peores matanzas de la Guerra Civil española

No son todos los que están, ni están todos los que son, pero seguramente más de uno que haya mirado ese hilo se ha llevado una gran sorpresa, que el relato "oficial", y próximamente obligatorio, no es muy fidedigno, sino terriblemente parcial y manipulado.

Como ha puesto Satori, el mejor y más reputado conocedor del tema es Stanley Payne, pero no es del bando oficial, por lo que lo intentan soslayar, algo imposible por su prestigio. Además Payne mete estopa a izquierda y derecha, únicamente le importa la cruda verdad, y eso hace que el bando oficial simplemente lo ignore, mientras esperan que su avanzada edad lo quite de en medio.

Pío Moa está demasiado cerca en términos geográficos, y si bien intenta ser imparcial, su rechazo del bando marxista (que no a favor de Franco) le ha granjeado el odio eterno de pesohez+indepetarras, hasta el punto que él narra cómo pasaron de denostarlo públicamente, a borrarlo de todos lados, medios de comunicación, universidades, etc., para no enfrentarse a un debate que claramente perderían los marxistas.

Por eso follavacas prefiere no salir de su fantasía marxista, su futuro, y el de otros como él, depende de su adhesión incondicional, no dejar ni la más mínima duda que rechazan cualquier versión que no sea la oficial.
Prefieren una mentira que le llene la panza sin currar, que una verdad que le obligue a trabajar de forma honrada.

Y además está el pequeño detalle de ser evaporados si no aplauden lo bastante fuerte, desaparecer de las fotos como en el paraíso socialista de la URSS. Prefieren vivir como sabandijas traidoras que se arrastran, a vivir de pie, cara al sol de la verdad.

Como haya un simple aviso de guerra nucelar, vamos a ver a miles de lamebegoños ir en tromba al bunker de su líder, el psicópata felón, a pedir que les dejen pasar, enseñando lo buenos que han sido mintiendo y engañando al servicio del marxismo.

Menuda cantidad de esqueletos habrá en esa puerta con el primer fogonazo.





Edit: el periodista afín a pesohez, Carlos Carnicero, se atrevió a preguntar de forma retórica si parte de las políticas de ZoPenco no estarían equivocadas, o algo así. 

Defenestrado en cero coma desde entonces. Absolutamente barrido del panorama progrhez. 
Y tuvo suerte, podían haber sido igual de cabrones con su hijo.

Socialismo Real en acción.


----------



## fluffy (21 Ago 2022)

Cuando hable de asesinos de izquierdas y etarras te puedo hablar en primera persona, no?


----------



## Hippy Lollas (21 Ago 2022)

Qué manía con quién mató más. Qué tonto eres, macho.


----------



## Lefri (21 Ago 2022)

Ya vendrá sanchinflas y cambiará la historia, para que Xicomalo, Burt Lancaster y jaimito entre otros muchos progres de pacotilla, se tranquilicen.


----------



## machote hispano (21 Ago 2022)

Pío Moa: Facing The Myths And Propaganda About The Spanish Civil War—Part I – The Postil Magazine

Pío Moa: Facing the Myths and Propaganda about the Spanish Civil War—Part II – The Postil Magazine



> There are still the continuous polemics about the victims buried in the graves of Francoism. According to socialist and extreme left-wing authors, they contain 110,000, 130,000, 150,000 or even 200,000 unidentified victims spread over 2,000 or even 2,600 graves. According to government sources, over the last 20 years more than 800 graves have been located and opened and nearly 10,000 mortal remains have been exhumed. Since the most important graves have probably been analyzed, extrapolating the figures, the total number of victims cannot exceed 25,000 to 30,000. But it is not known whether the mortal remains of the exhumed disappeared belonged only to civilian victims murdered by Franco’s regime or whether they were also those of republican fighters or nationals, or civilian victims of the Popular Front repression, or Popular Front activists who were victims of the small civil war between anarchists, socialists and communists. Obviously, the reality of the facts is much less important than the effect of the media propaganda.





> One example suffices to illustrate the extent of the dangerous passions unleashed by the media on public opinion. At the end of the summer of 2003, an event caused a stir: the discovery of an ossuary in a ravine in Órgiva (Granada), during construction work for the Ministry of Public Works. There was immediate talk of a huge mass grave and of an “extermination for ideological reasons.” The daily newspaper _El País_ even devoted a page to the event, informing that: “According to the data of the socialists, more than 500,000 people were imprisoned and 150,000 others were killed. A professor from the University of Granada described the ravine as a ‘place of crime and death’ where ‘a river of blood flowed.’” Alleged witnesses described the arrival, for days on end, of trucks loaded with “men, women and children,” who were brutally shot down, rolled into the ditch and thrown into the quicklime. This professor estimated the number of victims at 5,000, although the Association for Remembrance, a little less bloodthirsty, reduced the figure by half.





> The city council decided to erect a monument to the victims in the middle of a park that would be created for this purpose. But after years of unsuccessful excavations, the major newspapers informed their readers on the inside page that according to forensic experts it was a matter of “skeletal remains of animal origin”—to be more precise of goats and dogs.



Ay, rojillo, por muchos millones que despilfarre el psicópata felón profanador de tumbas, no vais a encontrar algo ni remotamente parecido a Paracuellos, o la Matanza de Mina de Camuñas (StackPath) en el bando Nacional.
No aparece porque nunca existió tal depravación genocida en el bando rebelde. Y eso que habéis manipulado y mentido hasta la nausea. 

Pero hoy no tengo claro que te hayas ganado tus 5 céntimos. No olvides decirles a tus amos, que cada felonía que cometen hace despertar un ciudadano que dejará de votarles, y hasta puede que vote en vuestra contra. 

Me desconecto para reírme de los rojillos analfabetos, mientras leo "Mitos de la Guerra Civil" de *Pío Moa... *


----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)

La mina de Camuñas (Toledo), historia de una tragedia


El silencio absoluto arrojado sobre ocurrido se plasma en la nula aparición en las obras sobre la guerra civil




www.google.com


----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)

__





04. Las Checas






www.causageneral.org





*Capitulo IV

LAS CHECAS*​


La institución soviética de la «checa», empleada como instrumento de terror, fue conocida desde el primer momento revolucionario en todo el territorio español sometido al Frente Popular.

Los partidos políticos extremistas y las sindicales obreras, así como la Federación Anarquista Ibérica, tanto en Madrid como en las demás poblaciones, establecieron en los numerosos edificios incautados para la instalación de sus respectivos centros, comisiones represivas, con facultades ilimitadas para realizar detenciones, requisas y asesinatos. Estos locales, destinados a la represión, fueron conocidos con el nombre genérico de «checas», y su número fue extraordinario, dado el desenfreno típico de la zona marxista y el gran número de edificios que en cualquiera población de mediana importancia tenía requisados cada partido político u organización obrera para el establecimiento, tanto de su centro principal como de sus sucursales y cuarteles de milicias autónomas, más aficionadas a las ventajas de la retaguardia que a los riesgos del frente de combate.

Bajo el mando de un jefe o «responsable», en los centros de tipo marxista, o de un Comité de Defensa, en los de carácter anarquista, las «checas» se multiplican, adoptando las variadas denominaciones de Agrupaciones Socialistas o Republicanas, Radios del Partido Comunista o de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas, Ateneos Libertarios, Sindicatos de la C. N. T. o de la U. G. T., Cuarteles de Milicias, Comités de Investigación o de Control, Comités de Vecinos, etcétera. Incluso llegan a establecerse «checas» que pueden ser calificarlas de semiprivadas, a cargo de comunes malhechores, rivalizando todos estos centros en su actuación sanguinaria y en su avidez por el botín, que pasa a engrosar los fondos de cada entidad política o sindical, o el patrimonio privado de los chequistas, siendo entregado en ocasiones a los organismos de incautación creados por la Hacienda pública roja.

Puede afirmarse que sólo en Madrid funcionaron bastante más de _doscientas veintiséis checas, _plenamente comprobadas, inspiradas en el modelo soviético ; pero con la esencial diferencia de presentar cada una de ellas carácter autónomo, actuando según su capricho y gozando del apoyo de las Autoridades oficiales rojas, a cuyo efecto fueron dotados de carnets de agentes de la Autoridad numerosos chequistas, sin que las «checas» estuviesen por su parte jerárquicamente subordinadas a dichas Autoridades ni obligadas a dar cuenta a las mismas de su actuación ni de la suerte corrida por sus detenidos, sin perjuicio todo ello del mutuo auxilio que se prestaban estas «checas» entre sí, especialmente las pertenecientes a un mismo partido u organización sindical. De este extraordinario número de «checas» diseminadas por toda la capital madrileña puede inferirse la situación de ésta durante el Movimiento y la seguridad personal de sus vecinos.

La complacencia del Gobierno del Frente Popular respecto de la actividad criminal de las «checas» oficiales y no oficiales resulta indiscutible ante la realidad de los hechos, y se vio confirmada por el premio concedido a los chequistas profesionales, que a los pocos meses ingresaron en masa en la Policía del Estado. Las hipócritas advertencias prohibitivas dirigidas por el Gobierno a las «checas» no oficiales, y publicadas alguna vez en la Prensa a efectos de propaganda en el Extranjero, eran puramente platónicas, y su propia reiteración de fe de su ineficacia y de su absoluta falta de sinceridad.

Los marxistas y anarquistas sentían preferencia por los templos y conventos para establecer en ellos sus «checas», pudiéndose citar en Madrid como casos concretos que el Convento de Salesas Reales de la calle de San Bernardo, núm. 72, el Convento de la Plaza de las Comendadoras, la iglesia de Santa Cristina y otros muchos templos madrileños fueron convertidos en «checas» por el Partido Comunista, independientemente de los edificios religiosos dedicados a la misma finalidad por otras organizaciones del Frente Popular.

Entre la multitud de «checas» de todas clases que, principalmente durante los últimos meses del año 1936, se extendieron por todo Madrid, existe un núcleo de ellas directamente conectadas con las Autoridades oficiales rojas, por lo que merecen un especial examen. Son estas «checas», en primer lugar, el Comité Provincial de Investigación Pública («Checa» de Bellas Artes y Fomento), y las de la Escuadrilla del Amanecer, Brigada Ferret, «Checa» de Atadell, «Checa» de la calle del Marqués de Riscal, núm. 1, «Checa» del Palacio de Eleta, de la calle de Fuencarral, y Linces de la República, así como los llamados Servicios Especiales, dependientes del Ministerio de la Guerra.

También con carácter oficial fueron creadas en Madrid treinta y cinco «checas», llamadas Puestos Especiales de Vigilancia, bajo la dependencia de la Inspección General de Milicias Populares, que constituyen la base de las Milicias de Vigilancia de Retaguardia, formadas a fines de 1936 con los referidos elementos y con los miembros más destacados de las restantes «checas» -oficiales y no oficiales- de la capital.

Todas estas «checas», creadas u oficialmente reconocidas durante la primera etapa del terror por la Autoridad frentepopulista, no difieren en ningún aspecto fundamental, en cuanto a su actuación, de las «checas» incontroladas, ya que la misión que realizan unas y otras es el asesinato en gran escala y por motivos arbitrarios y el saqueo.

Ya en una segunda etapa de la guerra, en que, por el cansancio de los asesinos o por conveniencia política del régimen rojo, se debilita el terror anárquico y van cesando poco a poco en sus actividades las «checas» incontroladas, es cuando el Gobierno marxista, por medio del S. I M. y de otros organismos análogos de policía política, desarrolla reflexivamente su campaña represiva, con la menor publicidad posible, haciendo pródigo uso de la tortura, técnicamente organizada y con características diferentes de las que revistió la barbarie tumultuaria y colectiva del primitivo período.

***​
Si bien durante la dominación roja funcionaron de hecho en Madrid centenares de «checas», sólo serán aquí objeto de cita expresa aquellas cuyo carácter de tales fue notoriamente reconocido durante el período revolucionario y debidamente acreditado mediante la investigación después de la liberación de la capital, sin que se incluyeran ni los simples cuarteles de las fuerzas de Orden Público, ni la Dirección General de Seguridad, ni las Comisarías de Policía de distrito, no obstante las frecuentes entregas de detenidos que dichos departamentos policíacos hacían a las «checas», en virtud de órdenes superiores. Asimismo se omiten, para no hacer interminable la lista, una larga serie de cuarteles y centros políticos cuya actuación criminal—también investigada judicialmente—resulta menos destacada, por el menor número o por la mayor intermitencia de los asesinatos y detenciones que realizaban ; tales centros, dedicados de una manera accidental a la represión, alcanzan una cifra aproximadamente igual a la de los locales públicamente catalogados como «checas», que son los únicos que a continuación se relacionan :

Plaza de San Martín, número 4.

San Lorenzo, número 15.

Duque de Medinaceli, número 2.

Alarcón, número 23.

Plaza de Colón, número 3.

Doctor Esquerdo, esquina a Jorge Juan.

Estación de Coya.

Paseo de los Pontones, número 31.

Carrera de San Francisco, número 4.

Paseo de Santa María de la Cabeza (Perfumería Floralia).

Méndez Alvaro, número 66.

Antonio López, número 68.

Paseo de de las Delicias, número 114.

Ramón y Cajal, número 6.


----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)

Alcalá, 40 (Edificio del círculo de Bellas Artes).—Checa oficial del Comité Provincial de Investigación Pública.

Alcalá, 82.—Secretaría Técnica de la Dirección de Seguridad y Escuadrilla del Amanecer.

Alcalá, 11 (Edificio del Ministerio de Hacienda).—Checa de los Servicios Especiales del Ministerio de la Guerra.

Alcalá, 53 (Ministerio de la Guerra).—Checa de los Servicios Especiales de este mismo Ministerio.

Alcalá, 138.—Círculo Socialista del Este.

Agustín Durán, 22.—Centro socialista.

Avila, 9.—Centro comunista.

Alburquerque, 18.—Casa Máximo Gorki del Radio Comunista de Chamberí,

Almagro, 27 Ateneo Libertario del Puente de Toledo, trasladado desde dicha barriada.

Almagro, 38.—Checa de las Milicias de Vigilancia de Retaguardia.

Alfonso XII, 14.—Checa a cargo de guardias de Asalto.

Alonso Heredia, 9.—Checa comunista de ((El Castillo)). 

Antillón, 4.—Checa comunista-socialista del Puente de Segovia.

Amor de Dios, 1 (Palacio de Somosancho)._Círculo socialista. 

Antonio Vicent, 57.—Radio de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas. 

Arenal, 8 (Palacio de Revilla).—Checa de la C. N. T. 

Arturo Soria (Hotel Mi Huerto).—Ateneo Libertario de Ventas.

Carretera de Aragón, 40 (Capilla del Carmen).—Radio Comunista de Ventas. 

Carretera de Aragón, 117.—Ateneo Libertario de Ventas. 

Carretera de Aragón, 129.—Radio Comunista de Ventas.

Carretera de Aragón, 151 (Villa Topete).__Radio Comunista de Ventas. 

Ronda de Atocha, 21 y 23 (Escuelas Salesianas).—Checa del Batallón Pasionaria, y después checa policíaca.

Estación de Atocha.—Salón Rojo y Pabellones. Checas de las Milicias Ferroviarias.

Atocha, 131 (Cine San Carlos).—Milicias de la F. A. I. Ayala, 47.—Checa autónoma.

Valencia, 5.—Círculo Socialista del Sur.

Blasco de Garay, 53 y 55.—Ateneo Libertario de Vallehermoso. 

Bola, 2.—Dinamiteros de la C. N. T.

Velázquez, 50.—Círculo Socialista del Sur.

Bombilla (Restaurante Niza).—Ateneo Libertario.-87

Bravo Murillo, 150.—Ateneo Libertario de Cuatro Caminos y cuartel de milicias de la C. N. T. Checa anarquista del Cinema Europa.

Bravo Murillo, 234 (Salón Guerrero).—Cuartel de la Columna de Del Rosal y checa de la C. N. T.

Caballero de Gracia, 28.—Sindicato de Tramoyistas de la U. G. T. 

Cáceres, 10 y 12.—Círculo socialista y después checa de la 36 brigada. 

Cadarso, 6.—Centro de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas.

Calatrava, 9.—Ateneo Libertario de Barrios Bajos.

Camino Alto de San Isidro, 8.—Ateneo Libertario del Puente de Toledo

Caracas, 17.—Sucursal de la checa de la calle del Marqués del Riscal. 

Concordia, 6 (Puente de Vallecas).—Casa del Pueblo, del partido socialista.

Carmen, 10 (Iglesia del Carmen).—Checa de un grupo de la C. N. T.

Plaza de doña Carlota (Iglesia parroquial del barrio).—Sucursal del Ateneo libertario del Puente de Vallecas.

Cartagena, 137.—Checa comunista de la Guindalera.

Casa de Campo.—Checa establecida por las milicias de Mangada en la casa del guarda.

Ayuntamiento de Carabanchel.

Casa del Pueblo, de Carabanchel.

Convento de las Clarisas de Carabanchel Bajo.

Checa del Hospital Militar de Carabanchel.

Checa de la Escuela de Santa Rita de Carabanchel.—Comité del Frente Popular.

Carabanchel Bajo.—Checa del Salón Rojas.

Carril del Conde (Hotel de D. J. Gutiérrez).—Checa socialista-comunista de Ventas.

Castelló, 50.—Checa de milicias.

Claudio Coello. 112 (Convento de Santo Domingo el Real).—Milicias andaluzas de la C. N. T.

Plaza de Colón, 1 (Palacio de Medinaceli).—Checa de la Brigada Motorizada Socialista.

Colegio de Huérfanos de Telégrafos.—Checa del Comité Regional de Defensa de la C. N. T.

Plaza de las Comendadoras, 1.—Radio 8 de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas.

Claudio Coello, 47 (Teatro Beatriz).—Prisión del Consejillo del Distrito de Buenavista.

Comité del Cuartel del Conde Duque.

Cuarenta Fanegas de Chamartín (Colegio Infanta María Teresa).—Checa del Comité rojo de la Guardia civil.

Checa del Cuartel de la Montaña.

Paseo de las Delicias (Iglesia de las Angustias).—Sucursal del Ateneo Libertario de Delicias.

Paseo de las Delicias, 156.—Ateneo Libertario de Legazpi.

Hermosilla, 24.—Consejillo del Distrito de Buenavista.

Don Pedro, 10.—Círculo socialista Latina-Inclusa y checa de milicias de retaguardia.

Don Ramón de la Cruz, 53.—Checa de milicias.

Doña Sabina, 5 (Barrio de Doña Carlota).---Centro comunista del Puente de Vallecas.

Embajadores, 116 (Cine Montecarlo).—Círculo Socialista del Sur. 

Emilio Ortuño, 13.—Ateneo Libertario del Puente de Vallecas.

Hermanos Orozco, 3.—Radio comunista de Ventas.

Españoleto, 17 y 19.—Checa comunista.

Espronceda, 32.—Radio de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas.

Carretera del Este, 39.—Radio comunista de Ventas.

Paseo de Extremadura, 36 (Iglesia de Santa Cristina, de la Puerta del Angel).—Checa comunista de las milicias voluntarias de Mangada.

Paseo de Extremadura (Palacio de Bofarull).—Checa de la C. N. T.

Eugenio Salazar, 2.—Checa socialista.

Ezequiel Solana, 2 y 4.—Checa socialista.

Felipe IV, 7.—Checa del batallón extremeño «Nosotros».

Fernández de la Hoz, 7 (Palacio de Oquendo).—Sucursal de la checa de Marqués del Riscal, 1.

Fernández de la Hoz, 57—Checa de los Servicios Especiales de la C. N. T. 

Fernando el Santo, 23.—Servicios Especiales de la C. N. T.

Fernanflor, 10.—Checa y brigadilla del capitán Ramírez.

Ferraz, 16.—Checa de la C. N. T.

Florida, 10.--Ateneo Libertario del barrio del Lucero.

Fomento, 9.—Checa oficial del Comité Provincial de Investigación Pública. 

Francisco de Rojas,4 —Dependencia del Radio comunista número 9. 

Fuencarral, 95.—Checa autónoma.

Fuencarral, 101 (Colegio del Servicio Doméstico).—Comité de la C. N. T. 

Fuencarral, 103.—Comisión Electoral de la Agrupación Socialista Madrileña y grupo de Policía afecto a esta checa.

Ferrer del Río, 32.—Checa comunista.

Paseo de la Florida. (Ermita de San Antonio).—Checa autónoma socialista-comunista

Fuencarral, 126.—Checa de «Campo Libre», dependiente del Comité Regional de Defensa de la C. N. T.

Francos Rodríguez, 5.--Cuartel y checa del quinto regimiento de milicias popopulares, comunistas.

Fuenterrabía, 2.—Checa comunista del Pacífico.

García de Paredes, 37.—Ateneo Libertario de Chamberí.

General Martínez Campos, 8.—Círculo socialista del Norte.

General Martínez Campos, 23.—Checa de las milicias «Leones Rojos», de dependientes de comercio de la U. G. T.

General Ricardos, 15 (Iglesia de San Miguel).—Cuartel «Pasionaria» y Radio del Puente de Toledo.

Génova, 29.—Checa de la C. N. T., dirigida por Avelino Cabrejas.

Goya, 10.—Sindicato de Transportes de la U. G. T.

Granada, 4.—Checa de la J. S. U., dependiente de la de Zurbano, 68. 

Goya, 80.—Radio Este del partido comunista.

Guillermo Rollán, 2.—Ateneo Libertario del Distrito del Centro.

Guttenberg, 8 y 18.—Checa de Izquierda Republicana.

Guzmán el Bueno, 31.—Milicias vascas del comandante Ortega.

Imagen, 1 (Hotel de D. Carlos, en el barrio de Picazo del Puente de Vallecas-Sucursal del Ateneo Libertario de la calle de Emilio Ortuño.

Actual Avenida de José Antonio, 37, (Chamartín).—Ateneo Libertario de Chamartín de la Rosa.

Actual Avenida de José Antonio, 37, provisional, en Chamartín.-Sucursal de Radio comunista de las Cuarenta Fanegas.

Convento de las Damas Apostólicas, de Chamartín._Radio comunista de las cuarenta Fanegas.

Convento de las Pastoras, de Chamartín.—Checa de las J. S. U.

Checa del Ayuntamiento de Chamartín.

Iglesia de la Pilarica, del barrio de Usera.—Checa de la barriada.

Isabelas (Plaza).—Partido comunista de Ventas y cuarto batallón. 

Jordán, 5 y 16.—Radio Comunista de Chamberí.

Jorge Juan, 65.—Checa de milicias.

Jorge Juan, 68.—Ateneo Libertario del Retiro.

Julián Gayarre, 6 y 8.—Radio 2 del partido comunista de la barriada del Pacífico.

Final de la calle de Jorge Juan.—Ateneo Libertario de La Elipa.

José Picón, 6 y 8.—Checa de milicias comunistas.

Juan Bravo, 12 (Falsa Embajada de Siam).—Checa de los Servicios Especiales de la C. N. T.

Lavapiés, 46.—Radio comunista del Sur.

Cine Legazpi.—Ateneo Libertario de Legazpi.

Lista, 25 y 29.—Checa comunista de las milicias de Líster.

López de Hoyos, 96 (Convento de los PP. Camilos).—Ateneo Libertario Guindalera-Prosperidad .

Gllorieta de Luca de Tena, 10.—Ateneo Libertario de Delicias.

Luna, .11.—Central de la C. N. T., al principio del Movimiento.

Yeserías.—Checa del batallón «Octubre»

María de Molina.—Checa. Comité Local de Defensa de la C. N. T. 

Magallanes, 93.—Checa del P.O.U.M.

Mayor, 85.—Checa comunista.

Marqués de Cubas, 19.—Checa de Elviro Ferret, dependiente del Subdirector de Seguridad.

Marqués de Monistrol, 1 v 3.—Checa comunista del Puente de Segovia.

Marqués del Riscal, 1.—Checa del Círculo socialista del Sur y de la Compañía de enlace, dependiente del Ministro de la Gobernación, Angel Galarza.

Martínez de la Rosa, 1.--Checa socialista de García Atadell, de las Milicias Populares de Investigación.

Méjico, 6.—Checa de las milicias y Radio comunista de la barriada de Guindalera

Mendizábal 24- Radio 7 de la JSU

Mesón de Paredes, 37 (Convento de Santa Catalina de Sena).—Ateneo Libertario de Barrios Bajos

Mesón de Paredes, 76.—Círculo socialista del Sur.

Miguel Angel 1-Checa del Sindicato de Dependientes Municipales de la UGT 

Miguel Angel, 29.—Checa del Sindicato de Actores de la C. N. T

Montalbán 2, Ministerio de Marina Checa militar y después Jefatura del SIM rojo .

Montesquinza 2, Checa de la CNT

Paseo de Moret.- Comité del Cuartel del Infante don Juan, de la Moncloa

Montera 22.-Checa de los Listeros de la UGT

Moreto 17.-Checa de milicias

Narváez 18.- Ateneo Libertario de Retiro

Núñez de Balboa 62.- Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas.

O´Donnell 8 (Hotel de don Alejandro Lerroux).-Círculo Socialista del Este.

O´Donnell 22 y 24 .- Radio Comunista del Este.

O´Donnell 57.- Ateneo Libertario de la Elipa.

Avenida de Julián Marín (Fundación Caldeiro).- Checa de las milicia socialistas del Este.

Pacífico 37.- Radio 2 del partido comunista.

Navarra 20.- Checa comunista del barrio del Norte.

Nicasio Gallego 19.- Sindicato de la Piel de la UGT y checa de milicias.

Nuestra del Señora del Carmen 20 (Huerta del Obispo).- Checa autónoma.

Plaza de Oriente (Palacio Nacional).- Puesto de mando militar y checa de los Tenientes coroneles Mangada y Romero.

Palafox 21.- Checa de milicias.

Palermo 15.-Radio comunista de las Ventas.

Paloma 19 y 21.- Círculo Socialista Latina-Inclusa.

Pedro Heredia 5 (Convento de Santa Susana).- Radio Comunista de Ventas.

Peironceli 1 y 2 (Puente de Vallecas).- Checa del barrio de Entrevías.

Pez 5.- Ateneo Libertario del Centro.

Palacio de Esquilache, en la calle del Prado.- Checa autónoma.

Pizarro 14.- Checa del POUM.

Princesa 13 y 15.- Radio 7 de la J.S.U.

Princesa 29.-Radio Comunista del Oeste.

Puente de Toledo 1.-Ateneo Libertario del Puente de Toledo, al principio del Movimiento.

Puebla 1.- Hospital-prisión que actuó como checa.

Raimundo Lulio 8.- Radio 9 de las JSU.

Paseo de Recoletos 23.- Checa de la Federación Española de los Trabajadores de la Enseñanza.

Rollo 2.-Círculo socialista del Distrito Latina-Inclusa.

Sacramento 1.-Círculo socialista Latina- Inclusa.

Salas 1.- Checa de la CNT.

Seminario Conciliar.-Círculo socialista Latina-Inclusa.

San Leonardo 9.-Checa comunista.

San Isidro 5.-Checa socialista-comunista del Puente de Segovia.

Toledo 52 (Convento de la Latina).- Checa de la CNT.

San Jerónimo 32.- Checa de las milicias vascas.

Santa Engracia 18.- Checa «Spartacus» de la CNT.

Santa Engracia 46.-Dependencia del Radio 9 del Partido comunista.

Calle de Santa Engracia.-Checa del Batallón «Octubre»

Paseo de Ramón y Cajal.- Checa del Comité del Cuartel de María Cristina.

Cuesta de Santo Domingo 6.- Checa del Comité Depurador de la Guardia Civil.

Plaza de Santo Domingo 13.-Checa del POUM.

Santa Isabel 46 (Palacio de Cervellón, del Duque de Fernán Núñez).- Checa de las JSU.

Serrano 43.-Checa de milicias.

Serrano 108.- Checa de la Brigada Especial.

Serrano 111.- Comité Regional de Defensa de la CNT.

Carretera de Toledo 23.-Checa «Casablanca».

Plaza de Toros de Tetuán de las Victorias.-Checa de la barriada.

Toledo 98.-Círculo socialista Latina-Inclusa.

Torrijos.-Checa del batallón «Octubre».

Los Requenas 9.-Ateneo Libertario del Puente de Vallecas.

Ventura de la Vega 1.-Checa de los Servicios Especiales de la CNT.

Ayuntamiento del Puente de Vallecas.- Checa del Frente Popular.

Carretera 70 (Escuelas Cristianas).- Checa socialista.

Carretera de Valencia 68 (Colegio de las Hermanas del Ave María) .- Checa comunista.

Teresa Llorente 9 (Hotel Piqueras, también llamado del General Ampudia).- Juventudes Libertarias y Comité de Defensa de la barriada del Puente de Vallecas.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (21 Ago 2022)

La madre de @nelsoncito es mas puta que las gallinas


----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)

_Checas especiales de vigilancia de la Inspección General de Milicias Populares, dependientes del Comandante Barceló y del Teniente de Asalto Barbeta_ (uno de los complicados en el asesinato del SR. CALVO SOTELO) 



Rios Rosas, número 37.- Inspección General de Milicias.

Pasaje de Bellas Vistas número 7.

Escuela de Ingenieros Agrónomos de la Ciudad Universitaria.

Instituto Geográfico de la calle de Blasco de Garay.

Raimundo Fernández Villaverde número 44.

Ricardo Fuentes, esquina a Gómez Ortega (Altos del Hipódromo).

Blasco de Garay, equina a Cea Bermúdez.

Alberto Aguilera, 70. 

Trafalgar, 31.

Abascal, 20.

Príncipe de Vergara, 44.

Cartagena, 93.

Carretera del Este, número 25.

Paseo de la Canalización (talleres de Vicente Rico). 

Plaza de España (edificio de la Dirección de Sanidad).

Plaza de San Martín, número 4.

San Lorenzo, número 15.

Duque de Medinaceli, número 2.

Alarcón, número 23.

Plaza de Colón, número 3.

Doctor Esquerdo, esquina a Jorge Juan.

Estación de Coya.

Paseo de los Pontones, número 31.

Carrera de San Francisco, número 4.

Paseo de Santa María de la Cabeza (Perfumería Floralia).

Méndez Alvaro, número 66.

Antonio López, número 68.

Paseo de de las Delicias, número 114.

Ramón y Cajal, número 6.

Tampoco se agregan a estas «checas» últimamente enunciadas los numerosos puestos de las Milicias de Vigilancia de Retaguardia, posteriormente creadas a base de las anteriores «checas» del Comandante Barceló y de las restantes «checas» políticas y sindicales, pero que, por no haber comenzado a funcionar con arreglo a la nueva organización hasta noviembre de 1936, presentan una actuación menos definida, salvo la intervención conjunta de sus elementos, utilizados durante todo dicho mes por las autoridades rojas, en los asesinatos en masa de los presos que con esta finalidad fueron excarcelados v conducidos al campo de Paracuellos y a otros lugares próximos a la capital. Ascienden, por consiguiente, las «checas» que, con carácter inequívoco y permanente, actuaron en Madrid durante el dominio rojo. a un número de _doscientas veintiséis, _sin incluir una cantidad igual aproximadamente de Centros y Comités que realizaron detenciones y asesinatos de un modo más eventual, por lo que no se les atribuye el concepto de «checas».

Las «checas» políticas y sindicales de todas las significaciones y matices comprendidas dentro del Frente Popular, realizan sus asesinatos y desmanes sin otra limitación que la representada por la distinta capacidad material y elementos represivos a disposición de cada una de ellas. Pero dentro de esta identidad criminal entre todas las «checas», se caracterizan las del Partido Comunista por su ferocidad y ensañamiento, ya que no conformes con asesinar a sus víctimas, les hacen antes objeto de los martirios más crueles, no habiendo una sola «checa» comunista de Madrid en que estos martirios no se aplicasen con carácter casi general.

Así, en la «checa» de la calle de San Bernardo, número 72, fueron cruelmente maltratados antes de su asesinato D. Fernando García Bastarrica, D. Miguel Blanco Rodríguez, la señorita Teresa Pérez Villaverde, D. Jesús Pedrero García Noblejas (que murió en la Cárcel Modelo, poco después de su salida de la «checa», a consecuencia de los martirios sufridos) y muchas víctimas más, hasta el punto de ser muy raro el caso de detenidos que hayan pasado por la «checa» comunista de San Bernardo y no hayan sufrido malos tratos.

De modo unánime manifiestan los testigos que han sobrevivido a su detención en la «checa» de San Bernardo, que en la misma se escuchaban constantemente desde las celdas los lamentos de los detenidos que estaban siendo interrogados y que regresaban a sus respectivos calabozos, después de los interrogatorios, con muestras inconfundibles de las torturas sufridas, figurando entre estos testigos la señorita Lourdes Bueno Méndez, D. Francisco Camacho López de la Manzanara, D. Emilio Mateo Galán y D. Clemente Paramio Redondo, quien manifiesta que uno de los encargados de golpear a los detenidos era un individuo boxeador, que los sometía a grandes palizas, dando lugar a que algunos de ellas perdieran la razón. El cadáver de D. Manuel González de Aledo, asesinado por la «checa», apareció en 3 de agosto de 1936 con señales evidentes, en la cara y en distintas partes del cuerpo, de haber sido cruelmente maltratado por sus asesinos.

En la «checa» comunista de la Guindalera, instalada en la calle de Alonso Heredia, número 9, en un chalet conocido por «El Castillo», se aplicaron también los más bárbaros y refinados tormentos a las víctimas, entre las que cuentan multitud de mujeres, consistiendo estos martirios tanto en palizas como en aplicación de hierros candentes y en arrancamiento de las uñas de manos y pies. La señorita Francisca Buisanz Callizo ha relatado ante las Autoridades judiciales de la España. Nacional, tanto las palizas de larga duración por ella sufridas como los tormentos aplicados a doña Delfina del Amo Portolés, de cincuenta y dos años, que por no acceder a revelar el paradero de su hijo y de su yerno, militares, a quienes los chequistas buscaban para asesinarlos, fue asesinada finalmente, sin que le fuese posible calzarse, para marchar con los milicianos al lugar donde había de ser muerta, por tener los pies terriblemente hinchados a consecuencia de los malos tratos. La testigo doña Rosa Rodríguez de Miguel manifiesta que durante los martirios los chequistas ponían en funcionamiento un potente aparato de radio, que apagaba las quejas de las víctimas ; la misma testigo fue duramente maltratada a vergajazos por dos chequistas, y relata que los miembros de la «checa» comentaban los martirios con regocijo, diciendo cada vez que se aplicaban a un detenido tales malos tratos, «que había habido corrida de toros».

En la misma «checa» comunista fue objeto de toda clase le vejaciones, antes de su asesinato, el Suboficial retirado de la Guardia Civil, D. José Azcutia Camuñas, a quien le fue colocado un gorro le papel, obligándole a ponerse en posición militar de firme, como escarnio, y desfilando ante él los miembros de la «checa», que le golpearon ferozmente, hasta el extremo de saltarle un ojo. Se da la circunstancia de que de la «checa» comunista de la Guindalera formaban parte varios ex presidiarios por delitos comunes, entre ellos Jacinto Vallejo y Román de la Hoz Vesgas (a) «el Vasco», lo que explica el encono que sentían contra los agentes de la Autoridad que caían en sus manos, concurriendo a estos desmanes varias mujeres, amantes de los miembros de la «checa».

La testigo doña Rosa Pizarro Cava, propietaria de una farmacia instalada en las proximidades de la «checa» de la calle de Alonso Heredia, declara que constantemente, desde el principio de los sucesos revolucionarios, hasta bien entrado el año 1937, oía desde su domicilio los lamentos de los detenidos en la «checa», sonando con mucha frecuencia disparos dentro de la misma, a la que, según la declarante, eran llevados numerosos objetos procedentes de saqueos domiciliarios, y entre ellos del palacio de Larios.

Las «checas» anarquistas, si bien asesinaban y robaban gran escala, no solían aplicar a sus víctimas trato tan. cruel, siendo menos frecuentes que entre los comunistas los casos de esta índole. Destacan entre las «checas» anarquistas, por el extraordinario número de asesinatos realizados, la «checa» del Cinema Europa, de la calle de Bravo Murillo ; el Ateneo Libertario de Vallehermoso, así como los de Ventas, Retiro, Barrios Bajos y Delicias, la «checa» de la calle de Fe‑ número 16, y la de Campo Libre, establecida en el número 126 de la calle de Fuencarral ; puede señalarse el caso representativo de la «checa» anarquista de Spartacus, que radicó en el número 18 de la calle Santa Engracia, que fue la encargada de «depurar» la Guardia Civil de Madrid, habiendo asesinado en este cometido la referida «checa», sólo en la noche del 19 de noviembre de 1936, a cincuenta y dos miembros del Benemérito Instituto, entre jefes, oficiales, suboficiales y clases de tropa de dicho Cuerpo.



Angel Galarza Gago, cabecilla republicano y después socialista; ministro del Gobierno del Frente Popular ;organizador de las checas de las M. V. R. y amparador y director de las checas de Atadell, Riscal y otras, de las que se servía para su protección personal y para sus crímenes.


----------



## Komanche O_o (21 Ago 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Gente de bien como la que puso estos carteles en Madrid.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1159252



Grandes hombres para la humanidad


----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)

Causa General


Causa General. La dominación roja en España. Presentación



www.causageneral.org


----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## destrozo (21 Ago 2022)

Para sorpresa de nadie


----------



## CaCO3 (22 Ago 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> La culpa la tuvieron todos, nadie queria la Republica unos porque eran revolucionarios querían pegar un golpe e implantar la dictadura del proletariado (frente popular), otros los fascistas que querian implantar un régimen también totalitario como en Italia o Alemania estaban surgiendo,



A ver ponnos en situación. Dando por hecho que asimilas a Falange con el fascismo, ¿A qué fascistas te refieres? ¿Me puedes referir cuántos de los cabecillas militares sublevados militaban o apoyaban previamente a ese partido? ¿Mola? ¿Franco? ¿Sanjurjo? ¿Queipo de Llano? ¿Quiénes de ellos? Yo lo único que sé del asunto es que José Antonio llevaba tiempo ya queriendo instigar un golpe de Estado y no le hacían ni puto caso. Tanto pintaba en el asunto que, cuando finalmente se dio el golpe, aún seguía preso en Alicante y le dieron matarile. Que Falange se uniera a un golpe de estado ajeno no es lo mismo que afirmar que fue un golpe de los fascistas.


----------



## optimistic1985 (22 Ago 2022)

La realidad es que la izquierda de ese momento era una autentica hija de puta.


----------



## optimistic1985 (22 Ago 2022)

Dictadura muy bien ejecutada. Yo tengo la imagen de Franco en el salón todavía y lo único que le reprocho es que fuera tan piadoso con los rojos.


----------



## optimistic1985 (22 Ago 2022)

Asesinar españoles no, limpiar el pais de roña.


----------



## Nicors (22 Ago 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Dictadura muy bien ejecutada. Yo tengo la imagen de Franco en el salón todavía y lo único que le reprocho es que fuera tan piadoso con los rojos.



Yo también tengo un cuadro de Franco en mi casa.


----------



## Tujaman (22 Ago 2022)

A estos hijos de puta no hay quien los entienda: se dan golpes en el pecho por sublevarse contra la República pero a la vez dicen que ellos no querían ni son responsables.


----------



## destrozo (22 Ago 2022)

Le Figaro fascista. 

Camisas azules. 

Facha Franco. 

No te vendría mal saber la postura de Franco hacia la República antes de la guerra. 

Burbuja nazis


----------



## destrozo (22 Ago 2022)

Wikipedia facha fascista radical 









Revolución de 1934 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tales90 (22 Ago 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> A ver ponnos en situación. Dando por hecho que asimilas a Falange con el fascismo, ¿A qué fascistas te refieres? ¿Me puedes referir cuántos de los cabecillas militares sublevados militaban o apoyaban previamente a ese partido? ¿Mola? ¿Franco? ¿Sanjurjo? ¿Queipo de Llano? ¿Quiénes de ellos? Yo lo único que sé del asunto es que José Antonio llevaba tiempo ya queriendo instigar un golpe de Estado y no le hacían ni puto caso. Tanto pintaba en el asunto que, cuando finalmente se dio el golpe, aún seguía preso en Alicante y le dieron matarile. Que Falange se uniera a un golpe de estado ajeno no es lo mismo que afirmar que fue un golpe de los fascistas.



Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que has contado. Es que en un simple mensaje no se puede contar todo. El que este interesado en saber que pasó le recomiendo el libro de la guerra que gano Franco de Cesar Vidal.


----------



## Nicors (22 Ago 2022)

el mundo



Actas con raspaduras y dígitos cambiados para añadir más votos que *los reales a los candidatos del Frente Popular en Jaén*, donde hubo urnas con más votos que votantes; recuento adulterado gravemente en La Coruña; fraude en Cáceres, Valencia -con escrutinios a puerta cerrada sin testigos- o Santa Cruz de Tenerife, donde "la victoria oficiosa del centro-derecha se convirtió en un corto triunfo del FP, que se anotó los cuatro escaños de las mayorías; desvíos de votos en Berlanga, Don Benito y Llerena para perjudicar a la CEDA... *Al menos el 10% del total de los escaños repartidos (lo que supone más de 50) no fue fruto de una competencia electoral en libertad*, sostienen *Manuel Álvarez Tardío* y *Roberto Villa García*, los autores de '_1936: Fraude y Violencia_'. El libro supone, según el historiador Stanley G. Payne, "el fin del último de los grandes mitos políticos del siglo XX". "España se ha vuelto Coruña", dejó escrito Niceto Alcalá-Zamora para referir cómo se generalizó lo ocurrido en La Coruña, que para el ex presidente de la República ejemplificaba "esas póstumas y vergonzosas rectificaciones" acontecidas con las actas electorales. Si a los *240 asientos conseguidos por el Frente Popular* se le restan los que fueron fruto del fraude,*las izquierdas solas no habrían llegado al Gobierno.*





Ilustración realizada a partir de un cartel del PCE, obra de Josep Renau, de 1938
Tras un meticuloso empeño detectivesco, consultar y desempolvar los archivos y actas, una a una, de cada provincia, además de otras fuentes primarias -memorias y prensa-, los prestigiosos historiadores Manuel Álvarez Tardío y Roberto Villa García han reconstruido, casi minuto a minuto,* el relato del recuento de las últimas elecciones generales anteriores a la Guerra Civil*. Y publican, por primera vez, tras consultar todas las actas, los resultados oficiales de las *elecciones del 16 de febrero de 1936*, que pasaron a la historia como las de la gran victoria del *Frente Popular *y situaron a* Manuel Azaña* al frente del *Gobierno de la II República*. No sólo confirman que la derecha se impuso por *700.000 votos en el conjunto de España*, sino que explican los casos más escandalosos de fraude.

Vuelcos increíbles y recuentos de *papeletas interrumpidas*. Papeletas que *aparecen a última hora, en bloque y a veces en sobres abiertos,* para decantar el resultado en una mesa. Otras con tachaduras, borrones y raspaduras... En *La Coruña, Orense, Cáceres, Málaga, Jaén, Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Granada o Cuenca* ocurrieron cosas muy raras. Todas influidas por una circunstancia sabida pero que ha pasado relativamente desapercibida: en mitad del recuento -que ocupaba varios días- dimitió el Gobierno de Portela -a quien los autores responsabilizan en gran parte del desaguisado-. El nuevo Gobierno, "sólo de Azaña", como diría el presidente de la República, Alcalá Zamora, para subrayar que lo integraban figuras secundarias de la *Izquierda Republicana y Unión Republicana*, condicionó las horas decisivas del escrutinio.

Las *elecciones de febrero de 1936* fueron limpias; la campaña, muy sucia. Se cerró, precisan los autores, con *41 muertos y 80 heridos de gravedad.* La violencia se instaló en las calles y los comicios adquirieron un carácter plebiscitario en un *ambiente viciado, radicalizado, polarizado y caníbal*. Fueron unos comicios en pie de guerra en los que parecía ventilarse el futuro de la República. 

Ahora el libro de los historiadores y expertos en el periodo Manuel Álvarez Tardío y Roberto Villa García, que recogen en la obra 1936. _Fraude y Violencia en las elecciones del Frente Popular _(Espasa), descubre la verdad de lo ocurrido. Se trata de una mastodóntica y absolutamente novedosa investigación que, como subraya el hispanista Stanley Payne, pone fin a uno de los "grandes mitos políticos del siglo XX». 

Porque los profesores de la *Universidad Rey Juan Carlos *(Álvarez imparte allí Historia del Pensamiento Político y Villa, Historia Política) desmontan leyendas construidas en torno a la *victoria de las izquierdas*. Lo que sucedió durante los días posteriores a la votación no fueron manifestaciones de entusiasmo, celebración y alborozo de simpatizantes del *Frente Popular*, sino prácticas coactivas y de intimidación organizadas e instigadas por las autoridades interinas provinciales, que aprovecharon el *cambio repentino de Gobierno el día 19*. Se extendieron por todo el país, generaron un *clima de inseguridad jurídica* en torno al recuento e influyeron en los resultados finalmente admitidos. 

Los autores, además de publicar por vez primera los resultados oficiales de aquellas elecciones, identifican los *casos de fraude, falseamiento y manipulación*. Detallan caso a caso, vuelcos inexplicables y recuentos interrumpidos; papeletas que aparecen a última hora, en bloque, para decantar el resultado en una mesa y otras con tachaduras, borrones y raspaduras. Demuestran que algo *más del 10% del total de escaños* de esas nuevas Cortes, más de 50, no fue fruto de una libre competencia electoral. 

Nunca hubo un acta única con los resultados oficiales. Las Juntas Provinciales informaban del recuento a la Central, que lo trasladaba al Congreso. El *cómputo final debía aparecer en los anuarios estadísticos* del año siguiente. *No fue así*. Hasta el momento, los historiadores hacían proyecciones sobre la base de la relación entre las cifras publicadas en prensa y la asignación final de escaños. 

El fraude fue directamente promovido o pasivamente respaldado por las autoridades provinciales interinas del *Frente Popular*, que obraron con total impunidad y pudieron hacerse con la documentación electoral tras el cambio de Ejecutivo, hecho que propició la dimisión de los gobernadores civiles y presidentes de Diputación o simplemente su expulsión o detención -en algunos casos para preservar "su seguridad"-. Por supuesto, *la ola de violencia desatada entre los días 16 y 19* precipitó los acontecimientos. En algunos lugares los alborotadores obligaron a las autoridades de un hospital de leprosos a dejar marchar a los enfermos.

Las elecciones se falsearon fundamentalmente en mesas de *Málaga y Santa Cruz de Tenerife*, donde hubo de repetirse la votación. Aunque sin la fiscalización y presencia de apoderados de centristas y representantes de las derechas. Fueron, según se desprende del nuevo libro, una auténtica farsa. 

El día 20 debían abrirse de nuevo* 57 colegios de la capital malacitana*. Se disputaban nada menos que *29.000 votos*. Los resultados del día 16 favorecieron con holgura al FP. Por eso resulta *un misterio que la coalición cambiara de candidato *(práctica legal), el socialista Luis Dorado, que tenía que sacar 13.000 votos de diferencia respecto del cedista para asegurar su escaño. Militantes del FP ocuparon en la víspera la sede del Gobierno Civil y sustituyeron al gobernador por un concejal afín. *Lo mismo hicieron en el Ayuntamiento y la Diputación*. El nuevo gobernador clausuró las sedes de la CEDA y Falange y detuvo a varios afiliados. Finalmente, el cedista Emilio Hermida retiró su candidatura (lo que no impedía que fuera votado). Hubo disturbios y tiroteos, pero votó todo el mundo: unos 29.000 censados. Casi 28.000, al socialista Dorado. 

En *Santa Cruz de Tenerife* el triunfo parecía asegurado para el representante de centro-derecha, que llevaba, según el Gobierno Civil y a falta de abrir los últimos colegios, *una ventaja de 11.000 votos*. El centrista *Félix Benítez de Lugo,*dándose por vencedor, pidió el voto por las candidaturas republicanas para frenar a socialistas y comunistas (el sistema electoral era de lista y mayoritario en circunscripciones plurinominales).

El día 19 se produjo un giro inesperado: candidatos del FP _invitaron _al gobernador a dejar su puesto. La razón era sencilla: no tenía sentido que siguiera en él si su Gobierno había dimitido. *Ugetistas, cenetistas y miembros del FP* exigieron a Azaña en varias ciudades la apertura de cárceles para liberar a los "presos sociales" y la entrega a las izquierdas de los ayuntamientos, esto último para *impedir que la derecha alterase los resultados.* El día 20 se declaró el estado de guerra en la ciudad. El candidato _radical _se retiró. Proclamada una *huelga general*, las elecciones no se celebraron. No obstante, en ocho de nueve colegios aparecieron las papeletas del FP: *3.700 votos fantasma* que contribuyeron, junto con otras manipulaciones de las actas, a dar un vuelco al resultado de la provincia. 

También tenían que votar el día 20 los electores del pueblo jienense de Alcaudete. Acudieron a las urnas mientras *la Junta Provincial procedía al escrutinio*. Total, que las izquierdas se impusieron en ese feudo de tradición conservadora por 599 a 0. En Linares aparecieron urnas sin precintar y en cinco de la provincia había *más votos que votantes censados*. Asimismo, en Valencia, La Coruña o Cáceres se rompieron o interceptaron urnas. 

En Valencia las fuerzas estaban igualadas. El cambio de Gobierno precipitó un aparatoso recuento de 21 municipios: *las izquierdas ganaron por 400 votos*, los suficientes. La Junta Provincial se negó a un recuento oficial, porque "ya se había hecho a puerta cerrada". 

En La Coruña el cómputo se prolongó hasta el día 24: los resultados de *188 actas no se correspondían* con las certificaciones de las mesas. "España se ha vuelto Coruña", escribió Alcalá Zamora. Allí las autoridades interinas exigieron la presentación inmediata de las actas de 56 colegios y amenazaron con una huelga general si no se encontraba *una solución "satisfactoria para las izquierdas".*Los candidatos de las derechas fueron arrestados por un día acusados de fraude. 

Y en siete municipios de Cáceres la documentación llegó a la Junta Provincial* con el lacrado roto y los sobres abiertos*. En cinco mesas desapareció el acta de la votación. Los investigadores ilustran con muchos ejemplos de maniobras similares que el cambio de autoridades modificó el reparto final de escaños. Interrumpieron el recuento donde la contienda estaba más ajustada. 

El día 20, cuando se reunían las Juntas Provinciales, el procedimiento para introducir confusión fue parecido en muchos sitios: l*as izquierdas denunciaban a las derechas por manipulación y fraude*, impugnaban los resultados e incluso detenían a sus representantes. Hasta ese momento, *la mayoría del FP *sólo se daba "por supuesta".

El propio Portela, cuyo escaño por Pontevedra estaba en el aire, rehusó avanzar resultados antes del día 20. Algunas embajadas adelantaban el día 18 un empate, lo cual convertía en decisiva la segunda vuelta, que a la postre fue irrelevante, a pesar de tener que realizarse en un buen número de provincias. Las izquierdas pusieron en marcha su aparato propagandístico: el FP "no se dejaría arrebatar la victoria";* "¿Tienen el mismo valor, políticamente, el medio millón de sufragios logrados en Madrid y Barcelona que los 50.000 arrancados a los campesinos palentinos por el caciquismo?*". Las consignas del PCE iban dirigidas al nuevo Gobierno, cuyo deber era ajustar las Cortes, "desembarazadas de impurezas", a las preferencias electorales, que nada tenían que ver con las de "un capitán de industria como March". 

Las izquierdas no estaban dispuestas a admitir un escrutinio que no les otorgara la victoria. Según el estado de opinión que se creó, partiendo con la ventaja adquirida, *cualquier vuelco durante el escrutinio era fraudulento*. El *FP *se impondría en número de escaños, pero estaba en juego la mayoría parlamentaria suficiente: *240 asientos*. 

¡Bingo!, obtuvieron más de *50 escaños de manera dudosa*. Los números salieron tras el cambio de Gobierno, pues antes de esa fecha y en los dos primeros días de recuento, los datos de Alcalá Zamora, Azaña y el embajador británico coincidían: entre *216 y 217 diputados para el FP*. Si a los 240 asientos conseguidos por el Frente Popular se le restan los que fueron fruto del fraude, las izquierdas solas no habrían llegado al Gobierno. En total había 473 escaños en liza.

El *Gobierno de Azaña era legal y legítimo*, pues correspondía al presidente disolver y nombrar otro, pero su "inteligencia política" no sale bien parada. Este libro precisa todo lo que ocurre en esos cuatro días. *El 19 lo cambió todo*. Tras la "huida" de *Portela*, el FP se hizo con el poder local, hecho decisivo para condicionar el recuento y crear una atmósfera intimidatoria. Los desórdenes no se produjeron como reacción a los rumores de golpe sino para asegurar una mayoría parlamentaria al FP. El Estado de Derecho quedó _de facto_ suspendido. 

La tarea que han hecho Tardío y Villa es prodigiosa. Para demostrar el fraude han seguido un escrupuloso método de *verificación de los aspectos legales y formales de las elecciones*. Después han comparado votos escrutados en las mesas y los resultados proclamados por las juntas -aquí está la madre del cordero del falseamiento-. Y por último, han analizado la justificación de las impugnaciones. 

Han sido más de* cinco años de investigación*. No recurren a documentos secretos. *Todos son públicos*. Había que expurgarlos, ordenarlos y construir el puzle. La mayoría de los papeles no habían sido consultados antes. Los autores han recorrido España y han escudriñados los archivos del _Foreign Office_, el _Quai d'Orsay_ y el archivo del Vaticano para contar desde distintos ángulos seis meses decisivos en la historia de España, desde diciembre de 1935 hasta la primavera del 36.

Los autores testan la calidad democrática de la República y sostienen que *la CEDA resistió electoralmente*. Demuestran que había una sólida base sociológica para construir una República inclusiva. Por desgracia, sostienen en conversación con _Crónica_, "la estrategia del Frente Popular en la discusión de las actas en el Congreso y el hecho de que la izquierda republicana, con *Azaña a la cabeza*, no se plantara ante el radicalismo socialista, fue lo que una vez más dinamitó los puentes de diálogo con la oposición conservadora. Eso constituyó un duro golpe para la *consolidación de la joven democracia republicana*". En todo caso, no dan pábulo a las tesis revisionistas que proyectan determinados acontecimientos sobre el Golpe del 36. Cuentan hechos desnudos, con máximo rigor y sin prejuicios. Muy pocas veces se puede decir de un libro que es definitivo. 1936. _Fraude y Violencia_ lo es.


----------



## djun (22 Ago 2022)

La Ley de Memoria Histórica está precisamente para eso. Para impedir que alguien se atreva a pensar que la psoe y la izquierda tuvieron alguna responsabilidad en ella.


----------



## Nicors (22 Ago 2022)

La Motorizada’: un grupo armado del PSOE implicado en varios asesinatos

En esos crímenes actuaron varios miembros de un grupo armado del PSOE, conocido como “La Motorizada”, que hacía labores de escolta de dirigentes socialistas como Indalecio Prieto. El nombre de ese grupo se debía a que montaban en motocicletas, entre ellas algunas Harley-Davidson americanas, un lujo para la España de la época. *La violencia era algo tan habitual en las filas del PSOE que llegaron a montar tiroteos entre distintos sectores del partido.*






Miembros de ‘La Motorizada’ en febrero de 1937. Se distinguen las culatas de cuatro armas largas sobresaliendo de los manillares de las motos (Foto: Abc.es).
Uno de los miembros más destacados de ese grupo armado del PSOE era *José del Castillo Sáenz de Tejada*, teniente de la Guardia de Asalto, un cuerpo policial con muchos agentes afines a la izquierda, e instructor militar de “La Motorizada”. *El 14 de abril de 1934, él y sus hombres disolvieron a tiros un cortejo fúnebre* que portaba los restos de un guardia civil asesinado por la izquierda. Como consecuencia de sus disparos, *fueron asesinados el falangista Andrés Sáenz de Heredia y el carlista José Luis Llaguno Acha*. Algunos señalaron que el propio Teniente Castillo fue el responsable de los disparos que causaron esas muertes. *En venganza por aquello, unos pistoleros asesinaron a Castillo el 12 de julio de 1936* (algunas fuentes señalan a falangistas y otras a carlistas).

La ola de violencia que desató la izquierda tras su llegada al poder

La situación en España era muy violenta desde años antes. Cumpliendo las amenazas de Largo Caballero provocar una “guerra civil”, el PSOE había encabezado un sangriento golpe de Estado en octubre de 1934, que tuvo su epicentro en Asturias y en el que los socialistas y sus aliados *asesinaron a 33 sacerdotes y religiosos y a 300 militares y miembros de las fuerzas del orden*, además de destruir 17 iglesias, 40 edificios religiosos y docenas de fábricas, puentes, casas y edificios públicos. En febrero de 1936, la izquierda ganó las elecciones con la ayuda de un fraude electoral, y *una de las primeras cosas que hizo fue indultar a los golpistas y sacarlos de la cárcel.*






El número 7.726 de “El Socialista”, el periódico oficial del PSOE, publicado el 9 de noviembre de 1933, unos días antes de las elecciones en las que ganó el centro-derecha. La portada recoge un discurso del entonces presidente del PSOE, Francisco Largo Caballero, amenazando con una revolución violenta y afirmando: “Estamos en plena guerra civil”.
Esa amnistía descarada contra los responsables de un golpe de Estado era toda una llamada a la violencia. Y fue lo que ocurrió. El 16 de junio de 1936, *José María Gil Robles, jefe del partido mayoritario de la oposición (la CEDA), expuso en las Cortes los actos de violencia cometidos por la izquierda en los meses previos:*_“desde el 16 de febrero hasta el 15 de junio último un resumen numérico arroja los siguientes datos: *iglesias totalmente destruidas, 160; asaltos de templos, incendios sofocados, destrozos e intentos de asalto, 251; muertos, 269*; heridos de diferente gravedad, 1.287; agresiones personales frustradas o cuyas consecuencias no constan, 215; atracos consumados, 138; tentativas de atracos, 23; centros políticos y particulares destrozados, 69; idem asaltados, 312; huelgas generales, 113; huelgas parciales, 228; periódicos totalmente destruidos, 10; asaltos a periódicos e intentos de asaltos y destrozos, 33; bombas y petardos que estallan, 146; recogidos sin estallar, 78″_.

Las amenazas de muerte de la izquierda contra Calvo Sotelo en las Cortes

Ese mismo día, y después de esa intervención de Gil Robles, *tomó la palabra el diputado José Calvo Sotelo, líder del partido derechista Renovación Española, que señaló la responsabilidad del gobierno ante esos desórdenes* expuestos por el líder de la CEDA. Calvo Sotelo, que posiblemente ya estaba amenazado de muerte, plantó cara a la izquierda: _“Yo digo lo que Santo Domingo de Silos contestó a un rey castellano: ‘Señor, *la vida podéis quitarme pero más no podéis. Y es preferible morir con gloria a vivir con vilipendio’.*“_






José Calvo Sotelo, líder del partido derechista Renovación Española, en una foto de 1930
Para que nos hagamos una idea del nivel de matonismo de la izquierda en aquel momento, *en esa misma sesión parlamentaria, la diputada comunista Dolores Ibárruri, “La Pasionaria”, sentenció a Calvo Sotelo: “Este hombre ha hablado por última vez”.* No fue la última amenaza pública que recibió el dirigente de Renovación Española. El 1 de julio, también en las Cortes,* el diputado socialista Ángel Galarza dijo a José Calvo Sotelo: “Pensando en Su Señoría, encuentro justificado todo, incluso el atentado que le prive de la vida”.* Significativamente, en 1931 Galarza había sido el creador de la Guardia de Asalto, el cuerpo policial del que formaba parte el teniente Castillo.

El secuestro de Calvo Sotelo por la Guardia de Asalto y ‘La Motorizada’

El asesinato de Castillo, una venganza por un crimen cometido por él y sus hombres, dio paso a una nueva venganza por parte de un grupo de guardias de asalto y miembros de “La Motorizada”. En la noche del 12 al 13 de julio, *acudieron en una camioneta de la Guardia de Asalto, la número 17, al domicilio del dirigente de Renovación Española Antonio Goicoechea y, después, al del líder de la CEDA, Gil Robles.* El objetivo de esas visitas era secuestrarlos y asesinarlos en venganza por la muerte de Castillo, pero ninguno de los dos estaban en sus casas en ese momento. Así que *ese grupo de guardias de asalto y de matones del PSOE fueron al domicilio de José Calvo Sotelo.*






La camioneta nº17 de la Guardia de Asalto, en la que miembros de ese cuerpo policial y del grupo armado “La Motorizada” del PSOE se llevaron a Calvo Sotelo, sentándolo en el tercer banco. El socialista Luis Cuenca Estevas, miembro de “La Motororizada”, estaba sentado en el cuarto banco de esta camioneta cuando mató al diputado de un disparo en la nuca.
Llegaron allí a las tres de la madrugada. A Calvo Sotelo le dijeron que le llevaban detenido a la Dirección General de Seguridad. *El diputado se indignó y contestó: “¿Detenido? ¿Pero por qué? ¿Y mi inmunidad parlamentaria? ¿Y la inviolabilidad de domicilio? ¡Soy Diputado y me protege la Constitución!”* Para tranquilizar a Calvo Sotelo, un miembro del grupo de matones socialistas se identificó como miembro de la Guardia Civil, cuerpo al que el diputado había defendido en las Cortes. *Calvo Sotelo se despidió de su familia y prometió llamar en cuanto pudiese, “a no ser que estos señores se me lleven para darme cuatro tiros”.* Los testigos señalan que el diputado bajó a la calle tranquilo, vistiendo un traje gris y un sombrero del mismo color. Lo sentaron en el tercer banco de la camioneta.

El asesinato del diputado de un tiro en la nuca

La camioneta número 17 se encaminó entonces hacia la Dirección General de Seguridad. Por el camino, *sus captores le echaron la chaqueta americana hacia atrás, para inmovilizar a Calvo Sotelo* y que no pudiese defenderse. Finalmente, un socialista que estaba sentado en el cuarto banco de la camioneta, *Luis Cuenca Estevas, miembro de las juventudes del PSOE y de “La Motorizada”, disparó un tiro en la nuca al diputado*, con salida por el ojo izquierdo y pérdida de masa encefálica, según dictaminaron los forenses, doctores Piga y Águila, en la autopsia realizada en la mañana del día 14.






El cuerpo de José Calvo Sotelo, tal como fue abandonado por sus asesinos a las 4:00 de la madrugada del 13 de julio de 1936 en el Cementerio del Este, en Madrid.
El cuerpo sin vida de Calvo Sotelo fue abandonado a las 4:00 de la madrugada del 13 de julio en el depósito del Cementerio del Este, en Madrid. *Los guardias de asalto dijeron a los vigilantes del cementerio que el muerto era un sereno y que había sido asesinado en un atentado*, y que más tarde enviarían la documentación del fallecido. Al comprobar que el muerto no llevaba encima documentación, los vigilantes *llamaron al Juez de Guardia, que no acudió al cementerio hasta el mediodía del 13 de julio*, cuando la noticia del asesinato ya circulaba por toda la ciudad de Madrid.

La inacción del gobierno contra sus autores de ese crimen de Estado

Aquel asesinato era un hecho gravísimo. *Calvo Sotelo era uno de los líderes de la oposición parlamentaria, y algunos de los autores del crimen eran policías al servicio de un gobierno de izquierdas*, un gobierno del Frente Popular (del que el PSOE formaba parte) encabezado por Santiago Casares Quiroga, miembro de Izquierda Republicana. *El propio autor del asesinato, Luis Cuenca, comunicó al editor de “El Socialista” (el periódico del PSOE), Julián Zugazagoitia, lo que habían hecho, y éste dijo: “Ese atentado es la guerra”.*








José Calvo Sotelo: así fue el crimen socialista que hizo estallar la Guerra Civil Española







www.outono.net


----------



## Nicors (22 Ago 2022)

*Capítulo IX

MANIFESTACIONES DE LA INFLUENCIA SOVIÉTICA*​


El Frente Popular español —creado por la Internacional de Moscú, por cuyo encargo se ocupó al agitador Bela Kun, en abril de 1936, de explorar el ambiente político de España y, sobre todo, de Barcelona—, no dejó de estar al servicio de aquélla en ningún momento, sin que el influjo soviético fuera debilitándose durante el curso de la lucha civil. Por el contrario, esta influencia fué cada vez más fuerte y, ya al final de la guerra, el Gobierno del Dr. Negrín es sólo un eco de la voluntad de la Central Comunista, hasta el punto de suscitar en el propio seno del Ejército de la República el golpe de mano del Comandante Segismundo Casado, que en marzo de 1939 liquidó a la dictadura comunista de Negrín, que persistía en imponer a la zona todavía sometida a su dominio el sacrificio de una resistencia desesperada y estéril.

Todos los aspectos de la vida pública en el territorio marxista acusan esta preponderancia soviética: No se trata solamente de la política, general, de la Prensa, subvencionada o sumisa, ni del llamado Ejército popular, sujeto primero a los Comités rojos, y después a un instrumento de opresión tan implacable como el Comisariado político y vigilado por la Misión Militar Soviética —cuya Delegación en Madrid, instalada personalmente por Indalecio Prieto en el Hotel Gaylord durante el año 1937, recibe el nombre de «Estado Mayor Amigo»—. Es también la Hacienda pública, que envía a la U. R. S. S. gran parte de las reservas oro del Banco de España, que son descargadas en el puerto de Odesa.

La intrusión del comunismo soviético en la España republicana se advierte de un modo muy especial en la organización del terror y en las actividades de la Policía :

Unos delegados de la G. P. U., que se hacen llamar camaradas Coto, Pancho y Leo, secundados por un individuo que usaba el nombre de José Ocampo y varias mujeres intérpretes, instalados todos ellos en el Hotel Gaylord, de la calle de Alfonso XI, requisado por el «Estado Mayor Amigo», orientan durante el año 1937 las actividades de la Policía marxista madrileña, cuyos Centros visita asiduamente, prescribiéndoles una técnica determinada de investigación y haciéndoles poner en juego la peculiar táctica bolchevique de infiltración y provocación entre los elementos sopechosos, para hallar de este modo pretexto para la aplicación de medidas represivas de la máxima dureza. Además de la Policía común, dependiente de la Dirección General de Seguridad, se encuentra también sometida a la G. P. U. la Policía política creada por el Ministerio de la Gobernación con la denominación de D. E. D. I. D. E. (Departamento Especial de Información del Estado), incorporada más adelante, en 1938, al S. I. M. (Servicio de Información Militar). El D. E. D. I. D. E. de Madrid comienza a funcionar en 1937, bajo la tutela de los agentes soviéticos que acudían a la Prisión de San Lorenzo, por entonces asignada a dicho D. E. D. I. D. E., para dirigir los interrogatorios de los detenidos, cuyas revelaciones trataban de arrancar por medio de toda clase de violencias.

Una extranjera que se hacía apellidar Gilbert, era conocida en Barcelona como enlace del Cónsul general soviético, Owscenkco, para la transmisión de órdenes, durante los primeros meses de los sucesos revolucionarios, a un determinado grupo de «checas».

D. Antonio Gutiérrez Mantecón, que estuvo detenido en la mencionada Prisión de San Lorenzo, en diciembre de 1937, manifiesta en declaración obrante al folio 201 del Ramo número 37 de la Pieza número 4 («Checas») de la Causa General de Madrid, lo siguiente : « ... fué ingresado en la Prisión de San Lorenzo, perteneciente entonces al Departamento Especial del Estado (D. E. D. I. D. E.)... Fué víctima de toda clase de malos tratos y de obra y de amenazas, siendo golpeado con vergajos por los agentes interrogadores... Dirigía los interrogatorios un ruso alto, fuerte, de cara ancha, con pelo rubio, ondulado y peinado hacia atrás, que iba vestido con gabardina y una boina. Este sujeto, que ejercía autoridad plena en la prisión, siendo considerado como jefe de la Brigada, apenas hablaba castellano y se servía de una intérprete española de unos veinticinco años, que vestía camisa roja con corbata roja, y que se distinguía en los, malos tratos, siendo la que concretamente indicó que al declarante había que atarlo, desnudarlo y meterle en la «cámara», que era una celda muy fría en los sótanos, empleada para castigo ; también ordenaba que se golpease al declarante, como única manera de obligarle a confesar... Entre otros malos tratos sufridos en la checa de San Lorenzo, el declarante fué martirizado con duchas de agua helada, por la noche, en la misma celda del sótano y en pleno invierno; se trataba de cortarle la lengua con unos alicates por negarse a declarar y se le sometía constantemente a palizas, de las que todavía conserva huellas...»

También en Valencia, las crueles «checas» del D. E. D. I. D. E. son dirigidas de acuerdo con agentes rusos masculinos y femeninos.

La Delegación de la G. P. U. en Madrid, de acuerdo con el Partido Comunista español, al servicio de Moscú, y con las autoridades del Frente Popular, logró cumplir la consigna de asestar el golpe decisivo al P. O. U. M. (Partido Obrero de Unificación Marxista), fracción disidente del comunismo oficial y afecto a la política de Trotski. Desde el principio de la lucha civil española, el P. O. U. M. intervino en la misma al lado del Frente Popular, rivalizando en sus crímenes con los demás grupos subversivos. De nada sirvió al P. O. U. M. esta cooperación prestada a la causa roja: La Policía del Frente Popular, al dictado de la G. P. U, se aprestó a estampar en un simple plano de Madrid, encontrado en poder del Arquitecto D. Javier Fernández Golfín (fusilado luego con otras víctimas en Barcelona), un texto apócrifo de escritura en tinta simpática, que fué revelado por la propia Policía y presentado como prueba de un pretendido acuerdo entre el P. O. U. M. y el Mando nacional. El P. O. U. M. quedó disuelto; sus miembros más destacados fueron encarcelados y sometidos a proceso por alta traición y el Jefe de dicho Partido trotskista, Andrés Nin, fué detenido en Barcelona, con intervención de la G. P. U., y trasladado a Alcalá de Henares (Madrid), de donde desapareció, ignorándose si fué asesinado inmediatamente o conducido a Rusia.

El Agente de la Policía roja, Javier Jiménez Martín, que por orden de sus jefes formó parte del grupo enviado desde Madrid a Barcelona para hacerse cargo de Andrés Nin y trasladarlo a la capital, hace las siguientes manifestaciones, obrantes al folio 252 de los mismos Ramo y Pieza de la Causa General de Madrid : « ... Que ingresó en la Policía a fines de agosto de 1936... y que a fines del verano del mismo año fué destinado a la Sección de Policía que prestaba servicio en la Embajada rusa, para vigilancia de la misma, instalada a la sazón en el Hotel Alfonso, si bien a los pocos días de incorporarse el declarante a este destino, la Embajada se trasladó al Hotel Palace... Ocupaba la Embajada un ala de la primera planta del Hotel Palace... Oyó decir que el coche del Embajador..., que cree recordar era un «Studebaker», le había sido proporcionado a Rosemberg por el Partido Socialista, y según impresión del declarante, tanto este coche como todos los demás al servicio del personal soviético, era procedente de la requisa que hasta entonces habían llevado a cabo las milicias... Rosemberg desapareció de Madrid al aproximarse las Fuerzas nacionales. En cuanto al servicio llevado a cabo por la Policía roja contra la organización trotskista llamada P. O. U. M., tiene que manifestar: Que en los primeros días de julio, después del 4... y antes del (¿)ro, el declarante, al llegar un día a la Brigada, instalada en Castellana, número 19, recibió orden de estar preparado para salir inmediatamente a realizar un ser-vicio fuera de Madrid, con destino desconocido. En un coche subieron José, Valentí y Rosell, y en el otro los Agentes rojos De Buen, Aguirre, Ramallo y el declarante. Antes de salir de Madrid se dirigieron primero a la Comisaría General, donde entraron los tres jefes, saliendo poco tiempo y marchando seguidamente todos al Hotel Gaylord, residencia del grupo ruso, y allí volvieron a entrar los jefes, y al rato, hicieron entrar a los agentes y les dieron un bocadillo. Salieron para Valencia, donde fueron directamente a la Embajada rusa, instalada en el Hotel Metropol, y al día siguiente, después de pasar por la Dirección General de Seguridad, salieron para Barcelona... A su llegada a Barcelona fueron también directamente a la residencia diplomática rusa, instalada cerca de la Plaza de Cataluña, cree que en el Paseo de Gracia. Al siguiente día de llegar a Barcelona, según cree, se enteraron de que el motivo del viaje era una redada que pensaba hacerse contra la gente del P. O. U. M., a lo que el declarante no dió gran importancia, puesto que entendía que las dos ramas comunistas se llevaban poco y que lo único que ocurría era que la más fuerte aplastaba a la más débil, sin que nunca llegara a creer como cierta la versión de que la gente del P. O. U. M. se dedicaba al espionaje y estaba en contacto con los nacionales. Valenti instaló un despacho en la Jefatura Superior de Policía y allí fueron llevándose los detenidos, siendo el declarante uno de los encargados del asalto a la Redacción de «La Batalla», donde fueron encañonados y detenidos los elementos trotskistas, que no pudieron escapar... El Jefe del P. O. U. M, Andrés Nin, fué trasladado a Madrid, haciéndose cargo de esta misión José, Rosell, Urrésola (Andrés) y no sabe si también Ramallo. Ignora lo que ocurriera después, si bien al volver a Madrid oyó versiones según las cuales Nin había sido llevado a Alcalá de Henares, habiendo desaparecido después. Desde este momento de la salida de José de Barcelona, el declarante no ha vuelto a verle ni a saber nada de este individuo, que desapareció de la «escena».

Y el Abogado Gregorio Peces Barba del Brío, nombrado por el Gobierno rojo Fiscal, por razón de cuyo cargo intervino en las actuaciones que, como pura fórmula, se instruyeron con motivo de la desaparición de Andrés Nin, después de relatar, en declaración prestada ante la Causa General de Madrid, las incidencias del sumario y las coacciones que, como Fiscal, sufrió para que no se descubriese la verdad de lo ocurrido, consigna las siguientes conclusiones deducidas de las diligencias instruídas:

1ª. El procedimiento se instruyó por el deseo del Ministro de Justicia, Irujo, de salir al paso de la campaña de Prensa, que tenía unos caracteres alarmantes; pero con el propósito no confesado de los elementos comunistas del Consejo de Ministros y otros del mismo afines a ellos, de suspender la tramitación del mismo, cuando el Juzgado, por haber tenido éxito en sus diligencias, pudiera esclarecer la verdad de los hechos.

2ª. El momento de suspender la tramitación del sumario llegó cuando estos elementos comprendieron que detenidos David Vázquez Baldominos, Fernando Valentí, Rosell, Uceda y otros, que habían servido de instrumentos para la ejecución del hecho, pudieran hablar con toda claridad.

3ª. Los elementos comunistas y afines del Consejo de Ministros, en esta cuestión de la desaparición de Andrés Nin, estaban mediatizados por las indicaciones del Partido Comunista de España, pues ellos, personalmente, no deberían tener interés alguno en lo relativo a la averiguación de las causas de la desaparición de Andrés Nin, y que este interés era exclusivamente interés de Partido. Por otra parte, es preciso hacer observar que el Partido Comunista Español es simplemente una Sección de la III Internacional, que sabe el declarante que estableció en Madrid durante la guerra, su representación diplomática y oficiosa, establecida en el Hotel Gaylord, y de la cual, como tal Sección, recibía órdenes e instrucciones.

4ª. Como manifiesta anteriormente, cree que Andrés Nin no fue ejecutado en España.

La maniobra soviética contra el P. O. U. M. provocó serios revuelos en el seno del Frente Popular y, entre otras protestas, el Comité Regional del Centro de las juventudes Libertarias, en un manifiesto que alcanzó gran difusión —cuyo ejemplar obra en la Causa General de Madrid—, expresa, entre otras acusaciones contra el Delegado de Orden Público de Madrid, José Cazorla, afecto al comunismo : « ... cuando hace algunos meses daba la nota de que se había incautado de la emisora y del periódico del P. O. U. M. por considerarles desafectos al régimen, no hacía otra cosa que cumplir las órdenes del Partido Comunista. Con los camaradas del P. O. U. M. llegó hasta a practicar el crimen, envolviéndole en la impunidad de su cargo... Cientos de trabajadores honrados han sido apaleados y maltratados en las cárceles clandestinas. Cárceles que las controla el Partido Comunista para que el señorito Cazorla pueda satisfacer sus instintos dantescos. Todo esto lo conoce el pueblo de Madrid, quien viene soportando esta ola de terror conjunta con el heroísmo de los frentes. Sin embargo, ha soportado el crimen en silencio, para no perjudicar la marcha de las operaciones. Cosa que sabía el Delegado de Orden Público y abusaba de la situación... Es necesario que todo el pueblo de Madrid conozca que Cazorla es el asesino de los trabajadores y el que ha organizado la «checa» para impedir que los trabajadores honrados sean revolucionarios.»


----------



## optimistic1985 (22 Ago 2022)

Un golpe de estado necesario.


----------



## machote hispano (22 Ago 2022)

Estoy empezando a pensar que o bien eres el rojillos con más... desventajas intelectuales del foro, o eres un infiltrado para sabotear a los marxistas desde dentro. 

El tal Javier Rodrigo (leeré ese libro cuando pueda) no es como Viñas o Preston, dos vividores, él es un auténtico marxista convencido que quiere implantar un régimen totalitario marxista, y por lo tanto hará lo que le mandé el partido, hoy están en guerra con Eurasia desde siempre, mañana es con Oceanía desde siempre... Cero credibilidad en cualquier cosa que haga o escriba. 

Pero hay más, es un chulo redomado que amenaza sutilmente si tal o cual web (no voy a poner el link) no hace lo que él dice para conseguir los objetivos robolucionarios y blablabla, y si no lo hacen que retira sus artículos de la web, o aguanta la respiración hasta ponerse morado; rojos pioleteándose entre ellos. Raro que la GCE no acabará en una semana; será que había mucho que robar. 

He encontrado unas cuantas cosas más de este pavo, muy jugosas, pero me las guardo como munición para el futuro, así no le da tiempo a borrarlas. 


Te vuelves a pegar un tiro en el pie. Te lees "Mitos de la Guerra Civil" de Pío Moa y abres los ojos con todas las mentiras y chorradas, como la matanza de Badajoz, una trola creada por el espía Jay Allen y otros marxistas:

¿Quién coño se puede creer que metieron prisioneros en la plaza de toros y les pincharon banderillas etc., como en una corrida de toros con público civil y hasta espontáneos que saltan a torear.... ? 

Y así un montón de subnormaladas, que se creen únicamente los retrasados que votan Ruinasoe+porremos. 

Los números no salen, si hay 300000000 desaparecidos, y faltan 200 fosas por profanar, y llevan un promedio de 3~5 cuerpos por fosa (siendo generoso), las que faltan tendrán decenas de miles de cuerpos... 

Ni de aritmética saben. Salvo que sea recibir la paguita/subvención, y como se está agotando la mamandurria, estiran el chicle hasta el esperpento, sacar huesos de animales como de humanos, o adjudicar víctimas por el frente popular/pesohez como represaliados de Franco, y si se descubre el pastel, taparlos otra vez como si fueran muertos de segunda, en la fosa y en las noticias. 

Esa parcialidad en el trato de los caídos es lo que delata vuestros delirios totalitarios. El glorioso Valle de los Caídos es un monumento a TODOS los caídos por España, desde tiempo inmemorial hasta el futuro, no importa el bando, importa que lucharon por la Patria, España. Pero como los rojos no tienen más patria que la bolsa que han robado, reniegan de España y pretenden destruir todo lo que les recuerda su felonía, que son unos traidores asquerosos. 

Traidores a la verdad, al sentido común, a la decencia, a la honradez, a sus camaradas, a sus familias, a su país..., traidores a sí mismos. Y esa verdad les reconcome y no les deja vivir, los rojos se odian a sí mismos, y lo subliman odiando a los demás. Por eso no paran de mentir, robar, asesinar, destruir. 



Háztelo mirar, sobre todo ahora que tendrás que chupar más fuerte para pillar paguita/subvención. El psicópata felón profanador necesita cash sano para seguir falconeando mientras que estómagos agradecidos desvían la atención de la inmensa ruina (ni en la crisis de ZoPenco) que ha traído. 


Y pásale la mano por el lomo a tu colega burt, que lo veo muy quemado. No quiero que se suicide, quiero que despierte de la fantasía marxista, a ser posible sin que acabe durmiendo bajo un puente, o meneando el culito en una rotonda.


----------



## Nicors (22 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1164099
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fue un golpe de estado descarado de los rojos para instaurar la I República soviética española.


----------



## machote hispano (22 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Fue un golpe de estado descarado de los rojos para instaurar la I República soviética española.



La pesohez con el HdeP de Largo Caballero quería la implantación de un soviet al estilo Urss y bajo su guía, Prieto y otros no querían depender tanto de Rusia, y Negrín se conformaba con trincar todo lo que pudiera.
Azaña no era de pesohez, pero como si lo fuera, y de él se decía que "le gustaba tanto ser oído, que sería capaz de provocar una guerra... ".

Premonitorio. Aparte que Azaña era un degenerado asqueroso, con rencor y odio acumulado para dar y regalar. Al final se arrepintió de ser tan HdeP. 

El PCE (putos cabrones estalinistas) buscaban absorber al pesohez, pero ellos eran pocos, y el pesohez se resistía mucho. 
Con el pucherazo de febrero/36 los de pesohez se fueron a la aventura, destruir la legalidad y asesinar a la oposición. Les salió mal, España no se dejaba cortar el cuello mansamente como ellos creyeron. 

Los asquerosos del PCE de ser cuatro gilipollas, pasaron a rivalizar en poder al monopolizar la ayuda soviética comprada a precio de oro; si no eras commie, no estabas en unidades commies y no recibías ayuda commie. Muchos se hicieron commies para sobrevivir, incluso Vicente Rojo o Miaja. 

Pero era tal carajal el que tenían montado, con guerritas civiles internas y represiones en chekas sanas, entre ellos incluso, que la inmensidad de recursos y facilidades no sirvió más que para alargar la guerra, a pesar de que su propaganda decía que estaban en la "Champions League" de todo... 

Putos rojos... Ir al paraíso ruso/cubano/Bestkoreano a disfrutar del socialismo como un currante más ¡No, hija, No! 

Pero vivir aquí como jefecillo con todos los privilegios, que pagan los remeros, aaah, socialismo del bueno...


----------



## optimistic1985 (22 Ago 2022)

Un dictadura también necesaria


----------



## Antiglobalismo (22 Ago 2022)

Si los generales del ejército no llegan a intervenir y Franco no llega a coger el mando habríamos sido basuraca soviética probablemente nos habrían provocado una hambruna como la de Ucrania y encima probablemente habríamos estado implicados en la II GM.

Los rojos de mierda si que deberían olvidarse de la guerra civil además de porque la perdieron por gilipollas, desorganizados y criminales porque fue lo que nos evitó males mayores gracias a Franco.


----------



## Satori (22 Ago 2022)

La mayoría de partidos socialistas europeos, guiados por los alemanes, renunciaron expresamente a la violencia como método para llegar al poder sobre finales de los años 20 del siglo pasado. La Psoe se negó a firmar el compromiso.

Ya que cada uno piense lo que quiera.


----------



## t_chip (22 Ago 2022)

Ni era dictadura ni era fascista, retrasado.

Fascistas sois los izquierdosos camuflados, socialistas como Hitler, y como Mussolini.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antiglobalismo (22 Ago 2022)

En la próxima edición siglo XXI espero que metan esto:


----------



## Nicors (22 Ago 2022)

Ya hemos visto que el psoe y los rojos en general son los mayores asesinos.

Ahora pongamos luz sobre sus robos

ROJOS Y REPUBLICANOS ANTIESPAÑOLES LOS MAYORES LADRONES DE TODOS LOS TIEMPOS










¿El "mayor atraco de la humanidad" sucedió en el Banco de España? La falsa leyenda del oro de Moscú


El historiador Ángel Viñas, el mayor experto en la operación orquestada por la República, desmiente las falsedades de un mensaje que se ha viralizado.




www.google.com


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (22 Ago 2022)

Vaya, novedad, novedad mundial!

Llevamos defendiendo eso mismo desde siempre.


----------



## Desencantado (22 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> La pesohez con el HdeP de Largo Caballero quería la implantación de un soviet al estilo Urss y bajo su guía, Prieto y otros no querían depender tanto de Rusia, y Negrín se conformaba con trincar todo lo que pudiera.
> Azaña no era de pesohez, pero como si lo fuera, y de él se decía que "le gustaba tanto ser oído, que sería capaz de provocar una guerra... ".
> 
> Premonitorio. Aparte que Azaña era un degenerado asqueroso, con rencor y odio acumulado para dar y regalar. Al final se arrepintió de ser tan HdeP.
> ...



Azañas Bélicas.


----------



## Mitramaster2 (23 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La Motorizada’: un grupo armado del PSOE implicado en varios asesinatos
> 
> En esos crímenes actuaron varios miembros de un grupo armado del PSOE, conocido como “La Motorizada”, que hacía labores de escolta de dirigentes socialistas como Indalecio Prieto. El nombre de ese grupo se debía a que montaban en motocicletas, entre ellas algunas Harley-Davidson americanas, un lujo para la España de la época. *La violencia era algo tan habitual en las filas del PSOE que llegaron a montar tiroteos entre distintos sectores del partido.*
> 
> ...



Esto no se va enseñar en la escuela, ni en cine y series de tv de titiriteros...
Un centro-derecha cobarde que permite el blanqueamiento de socialistas golpistas y guerracivilistas ...


----------



## machote hispano (23 Ago 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Azañas Bélicas.



Coño, que bueno. 

Por cierto, Azaña fue el que ordenó la masacre de Casas Viejas, Sucesos de Casas Viejas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Parece que no le iba bien a sus planes narcisistas y de autobombo. 

También estuvo implicado con la quema de conventos, iglesias, bibliotecas, etc, y llegó a decir que "ninguna iglesia vale lo que la uña de un republicano". Luego los "biógrafos" lo suavizaron cambiando "uña" por "vida" como si quemar Iglesias salvara vidas... Putos gilipollas, las iglesias guardan la historia del pueblo llano, sus bodas, nacimientos, bautizos, comuniones, confirmaciones, funerales, información perdida para siempre. 

A 90 años de la quema masiva de iglesias en la II República: la locura que Azaña se negó a parar - Sevilla.net

Quema de Conventos e Iglesias (11 de mayo de 1931) – España en la historia

Me recuerda a otro psicópata narcisista, sus frases son reveladoras del carácter de este degenerado:

Las diez frases más célebres de Manuel Azaña


----------



## machote hispano (23 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ya hemos visto que el psoe y los rojos en general son los mayores asesinos.
> 
> Ahora pongamos luz sobre sus robos
> 
> ...



Angel Viñas..., ojalá viva para siempre. Su infamia no se olvidará pronto. 

Los lingotes se fueron caminando solos..., y por cierto, el BdE no era como ahora, y ese oro No era propiedad del gobierno, era una sociedad semipublica. 
A ver cuando el estómago agradecido de Viñas habla del expolio de las cajas de seguridad, del yate Vita y las monedas del tesoro artístico, además de joyas, relojes etc., martillazos para fundir. Aún salen cosas del lago donde tiraron las pruebas, en México. 

«El tesoro del Vita» datos del expolio histórico-artístico en 1938 por Negrín y Prieto – Ernesto Burgos

Y menos mal que no pudieron robar la pinacoteca del Prado, pero en sus planes seguro que estaba. 

Ladrones, expoliadores, traidores, torturadores, asesinos genocidas... Y ahora están en el desgobierno de la nación para seguir su obra destructora de España, engañando y mintiendo sin parar. No en vano quieren controlarlo todo al 100%, los tres poderes y el cuarto poder, la prensa, y declarar secreto todas sus tropelías, pasadas, presentes y futuras. 



Muchos agillipollados en este país. Se merecen más sucialismo, ¡pero el resto que no queremos esa mierda NO, conyo!


----------



## Nicors (23 Ago 2022)

Fascita tu PUTA MADRE, HIJODELAGRAN PUTA SUCIO COMUNISTA ASQUEROSO A LA CUNETA CONTIGO MARICON.


----------



## Nicors (23 Ago 2022)

SOY FASCISTA SI QUE COÑO PASA HIJOPUTA Y TU UN COMUNISTA ASQUEROSO.


----------



## Nicors (23 Ago 2022)

Pero si no haces sino insultar a todo el que te pone fuentes, te enseña cosas, te abre la mente ... no como tu que pareces un crío insultando que si nazi y fascista anda ya crío, eres un ignorante e iletrado que te han/hemos dado más zascas que a cualquiera de este foro, has entrado a burbuja sin tener ni idea de nada, solo insultar y manipular y aquí tenemos pelos blancos en los huevos frente a criajos como tu; aporta algo tonto y lee más.
Criajo comunista, ahora te vas a joder y como comunista  vas a quedar.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Ago 2022)

Rotundamente falso eso que dices, eres otra víctima de la desinformación y la reinvención histórica.

Más bien fue al revés:









Franco fusiló a 22.642 personas, el Frente Popular a 70.000


Y ojo: los condenados a muerte por el franquismo lo fueron por sentencia de un tribunal y por delitos de sangre, nunca por disidencia política. En ese caso, les caían penas de prisión.




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## JAG63 (23 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Coño, que bueno.
> 
> Por cierto, Azaña fue el que ordenó la masacre de Casas Viejas, Sucesos de Casas Viejas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Parece que no le iba bien a sus planes narcisistas y de autobombo.
> ...



Yo que hago investigación genealógica, los odio especialmente por la gran cantidad de archivos civiles y eclesiásticos que incendiaron.


----------



## Yomimo (23 Ago 2022)

Qué sabrás tú de nada, payaso.


----------



## Nicors (23 Ago 2022)

Pero es que tu a lo que te ponen solo insultas que mensajes das, que eres un criajo.


----------



## Nicors (23 Ago 2022)

Ves como eres un comunista leéte lo que te he puesto, comunista.


----------



## Nicors (23 Ago 2022)

Campos de concentración de Franco si hombre lo conocía, ni punto de comparación con las criminales Checas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Fue un legítimo desalojo de un gobierno ilegal , traidor y criminal igual que el de ahora.
> 
> Mucho más legítimo que el golpe de estado a Mariano Rajoy usando a un juez en vez de un general, pero fue lo mismo .




La llamada guerra civil española , fue una reacción inesperada ante lo que pretendía ser una revolución comunista y socialista a gran escala en todos los países europeos al hilo del New Deal y las huelgas sindicalistas en Estados Unidos .

Precisamente el auge del nazismo en Alemania, que también tenía sus seguidores en Estados Unidos, surge por la imparable imposición de la extrema izquierda en todos los ámbitos sociales tal como está sucediendo ahora.

De hecho los promotores de toda esta revolución, era la organización supranacional liderada por judíos de diferentes países que habían decidido extender la Unión Soviética al resto de Europa.
Tal como está sucediendo ahora con el coronavirus, el guion fue el mismo para todos los países occidentales , lo que no se esperaban es que el levantamiento militar de los generales españoles acabase en victoria .
Por lo tanto la llamada guerra civil española fue el detonante para lo que luego sería la segunda guerra mundial ( que no fue mundial porque ninguna ciudad norteamericana fue devastada , ni siquiera hubo ningún atentado terrorista )

Esas corporaciones supranacionales como por ejemplo BLACK ROCK , cuyo único interés es la rentabilidad de sus inversiones, buscan repetir la misma jugada para solucionar de nuevo la crisis de deuda que supera los 30 billones de dólares .
Lo que hicieron fue agitar el avispero en los países europeos, provocar la segunda guerra mundial, vender armas a todos los países, saquear completamente a toda Europa, incluyendo todo el oro que previamente Hitler había saqueado a los países invadidos, y luego vender el plan Marshall con los créditos para reconstruir lo que ellos habían destruido.



El *Partido Socialista de los Trabajadores* (en inglés, _Socialist Workers Party_ o SWP) es un partido político de extrema izquierda de los Estados Unidos, fundado en 1938 por exmilitantes de la Liga Comunista de América. .









Las grandes huelgas de Minneapolis en 1934 - Izquierda Web


Las huelgas de Minneapolis y Toledo abrieron paso a la tercera ola huelguística de 1936-1937, que significó definitivamente la organización masiva de la clase obrera yanqui y el resurgir de la CIO como central sindical industrial masiva.




izquierdaweb.com













Los trotskistas norteamericanos en la era del New Deal


Frente al proceso de rebelión en EE.UU, así como el creciente curso de la crisis económica a nivel internacional, y la necesidad de dar una respuesta del conjunto de la clase obrera, en unidad con sectores populares y juventud, desde Ideas Socialistas reproducimos el siguiente artículo...




www.laizquierdadiario.com.ve













La revolución con la que Roosevelt sacó a EE.UU. de la depresión y lo preparó para la guerra


Intervención de los mercados financieros, pensiones, garantías de depósitos, sanidad pública, derechos sindicales, financiación e inversión pública, programas




www.lavanguardia.com













China, Estados Unidos y la crisis de la deuda


Opinión




www.larazon.es





El general Franco en Barcelona, después del desfile militar visita el buque de guerra " Canarias". 1939.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (24 Ago 2022)

Menuda sesión de periódico en hocico le están dando al camarada Follavacas (hola marxista) en el hilo.


----------



## Nicors (24 Ago 2022)

Yo no he matado a nadie todavía porque coño hablas así, te olvidas de comentar las fuentes que te hemos puesto y más que se pondrán para joder a los comunistas colo tu para que la verdad se sepa, básicamente eso, y para el que no tiene idea también. Así que o cierran burbuja o aquí seguiremos molestando a los comunistas como asesino de mierda.
VIVA FRANCO
JODETE.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (24 Ago 2022)

Hola marxista.

Deje de hablar de los cadáveres de los otros, aprendiz de Pol Pot.

Usted no quiere dialogar/discutir. Usted quiere que le den la razón. Por eso lo que usted aporta son buenos datos históricos y lo que los demás aportan es propaganda.

Hasta el siguiente post, marxista.


----------



## Nicors (24 Ago 2022)

Arriba coño que se sepa


----------



## laresial (24 Ago 2022)

Tú labor es impagable, representa usted perfectamente a este gobierno social comunista antiespañol, que siempre está acusando a los demás de fascistas en el momento en que no le dan la razón, lavando los crímenes del PSOE contra España y contra los españoles.
Gracias.

¿Quién eres Calopez?
En todo caso eres un genio.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (24 Ago 2022)

Hola marxista.

Ve, ya vuelve usted a posicionarse en el lado de los buenos datos dejando a los demás la zona de la propaganda.

Hasta al próximo post, marxista.


----------



## todoayen (24 Ago 2022)

Con su comportamiento y modos, los de izquierdas son los que más aportan a la idea de que ellos causaron la guerra. Incluso para alguien que no sepa nada de la guerra civil.
Que ironía más chula.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (24 Ago 2022)

Hola marxista,

Se habrá demostrado falso por aquellos a los que usted otorga el valor de aportar buenos datos históricos frente a los que usted otorga no aportar más que propaganda.

En su mundo, ya sabe, usted es el dreammaster. Que nadie le lleve la contraria.

Hasta el próximo post, marxista.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (24 Ago 2022)

Hola marxista.

Usted se fía del que le baila el agua, le confirma su sesgo, le alimenta su ira y le inflama la rabia. Pero eso ya lo hemos detectado desde hace muchos posts.

Como ya le dije en un post anterior, usted no quiere discutir/debatir, usted lo que quiere es que le den la razón.

Hasta el próximo post, marxista.


----------



## machote hispano (24 Ago 2022)

Pero que pedazo de troll.




Cuidado pues.


----------



## machote hispano (24 Ago 2022)

No se de qué estás hablando.


----------



## machote hispano (24 Ago 2022)

Vale. 

Los tres que me acaban de mandar mensajito decirles que no se de que están hablando.


----------



## machote hispano (24 Ago 2022)

Repito. No voy a contestar a peticiones contrarias a la LOPD. 

Que parece que hay muchos que no leen el post entero. Eso va por ti, o paras o te bloqueo un rato en el guasap.


----------



## machote hispano (24 Ago 2022)

Ni idea de que hablas.


----------



## machote hispano (24 Ago 2022)

#4358 ni confirmo ni desmiento. ¿Con quien hablaste, con _xxxxx_ o con _yyyyy_?

En cinco borro todo.


----------



## machote hispano (24 Ago 2022)

Ni idea de qué estás hablando. Menos tres minutos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La llamada guerra civil española , fue una reacción inesperada ante lo que pretendía ser una revolución comunista y socialista a gran escala en todos los países europeos al hilo del New Deal y las huelgas sindicalistas en Estados Unidos .
> 
> Precisamente el auge del nazismo en Alemania, que también tenía sus seguidores en Estados Unidos, surge por la imparable imposición de la extrema izquierda en todos los ámbitos sociales tal como está sucediendo ahora.
> 
> ...



eso


----------



## feldene flash (24 Ago 2022)

la puta guerra y los putos mierdas que no se la sacan de la cabeza


asi nos va


----------



## machote hispano (24 Ago 2022)

Ni idea de qué farfullas.


----------



## laresial (25 Ago 2022)

Eres muy grande Antonio.
Enhorabuena, me imagino que mientras destruyes pantanos franquistas, derribas centrales hidroelectricas para liberar rios, que no es lo mismo, fijate tú, ahí ahí está el punto, fascista, centrales termicas de fascistas carbón, y demueles centrales nucleares,
se dice nucelar

Te ganas los puntos de premios Darwin Godwin, para un viaje a Israel.
Dicen que si dices fascista 10 veces, y nazi, se te aparece Goebbels.
Cuidado ahí.

Enhorabuena, Antonio, recuerda decirlo sin la corbata, por el cambio climático.

¿Te recuerdo que en 1936 no había fascistas en España?
Vaaaa, detalles menores para la propaganda comunista de la Memoria Histérica, digo Democrática.

Fascista y van...



Spoiler: 1/10 vale para un viaje a Israel












Elecciones de 16 de febrero de 1936: Desmontando el mito del fraude
Venegas cita a *Portela Valladares, Presidente del Gobierno (*de 1936*)* y organizador de estas elecciones, de la siguiente manera:

_«Las elecciones realizadas en febrero de 1936 con todo orden dieron el triunfo al Frente Popular; tengo para afirmarlo la autoridad de haber presidido aquel gobierno. *Ni un solo diputado de las tendencias fascistas logró la elección*. La gestión electoral fue reconocida por los partidos de la derecha como una legalidad de su derrota. No puede hablarse en justicia de que se falseó el sufragio, porque ello significaría un alegre embuste. Estoy dispuesto a afirmarlo en todo momento, para que la conducta de cada cual quede en su lugar»._

Ni uno solo diputado de las tendencias *fascistas* logra la elección. Dejando a parte de que el presidente del gobierno esté diciendo que se "_falseó el sufragio... un alegre embuste_"... Ah, la alegría del totalitarismo.

¿Qué querrá decir el presidente del gobierno español de 1936 con esa frase tan misteriosa?
_*-...Ni un solo diputado de las tendencias fascistas logró la elección...-*_

¿Creeis que tendrá que ver algo con los fascistas?
¿Si nadie era fascista en 1936 quien se rebeló contra el gobierno criminal del PSOE en 1936?

Espera, ¿las victimas de los crímenes del PSOE eran en el momento de serlo "fascistas"?
No puede ser tan fácil seguro que tú tienes la solución.


----------



## machote hispano (25 Ago 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Eres muy grande Antonio.
> Enhorabuena, me imagino que mientras destruyes pantanos franquistas, derribas centrales hidroelectricas para liberar rios, que no es lo mismo, fijate tú, ahí ahí está el punto, fascista, centrales termicas de fascistas carbón, y demueles centrales nucleares,
> se dice nucelar
> 
> ...



El enlace que ha puesto:

Elecciones de 16 de febrero de 1936: Desmontando el mito del fraude

Es un "excusatio non petita" de manual. Eso significa que la máscara de legitimidad que llevan puesta desde el pucherazo se está resquebrajado. No en vano citan a un manipulador compulsivo como Preston, que vive de tergiversar, haciendo conferencias (pagadas), y recibiendo dádivas económicas varias.

A Pío Moa ni lo nombran, y a Payne, máxima autoridad del tema y para nada parcial, tampoco.
El chiringuito se les está acabando y lo de trabajar honradamente no va con estos rojos, que seguramente ya estarán pensando en otro invento para seguir viviendo del sudor ajeno.

Y no es de extrañar que empiecen a fantasear con implantar otra República, tumbar la monarquía, único freno al totalitarismo de izquierdas o el autoritarismo militar, y celebrar el 2031 como la vuelta a tropezar en la misma piedra.

Pues se van a quedar con las ganas. Con la Sociedad de la Información es muy fácil desmontar todas sus trolas, contrastar sus manipulaciones, y desvelar los hechos atroces que intentan ocultar.

Y es que siguen sin ser capaces de explicar cómo es posible que tanta gente quiere escapar de los paraísos socialistas, y tan poca escapar de los infiernos capitalistas. Hasta un muro llegaron a construir y las justificaciones de eso cada una más absurda que la anterior.

Cada día que pasa con un sinvergüenza socialista al mando, con sus amigues indepetarras, nos hundimos más en la miseria, y más desconectados de la realidad está la casta funcivaga/politica/paguitera. Ya ni se habla de los muertos provocados por el capricho de una foto del begoño el cho8M, la manipulación de la información es demasiado descarada para no verla.

Y van a por las hemerotecas, borrar el pasado y reconstruirlo a su deseo. Ya lo avisaba el director de Periodista Digital en 2011,con la crisis ZP y a pocos meses de las elecciones generales, Alfonso Rojo:



Alfonso Rojo(Periodista Digital) dijo:


> Estos en cuanto vuelvan acaban con las hemerotecas...


----------



## Nicors (26 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> El enlace que ha puesto:
> 
> Elecciones de 16 de febrero de 1936: Desmontando el mito del fraude
> 
> ...



Aquí los rojos quieren ocultarlo todo, como este hilo, para seguir con su relato inventado.


----------



## Berrón (26 Ago 2022)

*Niceto Alcalá-Zamora*





Fue presidente del Gobierno de la II república desde 1931 hasta el inicio de la guerra en 1936. Se unió al pacto de San Sebastián para conspirar contra Alfonso XIII y lideró el ala conservadora dentro de los republicanos.


*"…el Frente Popular eligió la Comisión de validez de las actas parlamentarias, la que procedió de una manera arbitraria. Se anularon todas las actas de ciertas provincias donde la oposición resultó victoriosa; se proclamaron diputados a candidatos amigos vencidos. Se expulsaron de las Cortes a varios diputados de las minorías […] Fue así que las Cortes prepararon dos golpes de estado parlamentarios. Con el primero, se declararon a sí mismas indisolubles durante la duración del mandato presidencial. Con el segundo me revocaron. El último obstáculo estaba descartado en el camino de la anarquía y de todas las violencias de la guerra civil".*

-ALCALÁ-ZAMORA, N; «_Los caminos del Frente Popular_», Journal de Genéve (17 enero de 1937)-

*"[Sobre las elecciones de febrero de 1936] Desde el 17 de febrero, incluso desde la noche del 16, el Frente Popular, sin esperar el fin del recuento del escrutinio y la proclamación de los resultados, lo que debería haber tenido ante las Juntas Provinciales del Censo en el jueves 20, desencadenó en la calle la ofensiva del desorden: reclamó el Poder por medio de la violencia. Crisis; algunos gobernadores civiles dimitieron. A instigación de dirigentes irresponsables, la muchedumbre se apoderó de los documentos electorales; en muchas localidades los resultados pudieron ser falsificados".*

-ALCALÁ-ZAMORA, N; «_Los caminos del Frente Popular_», Journal de Genéve (17 enero de 1937)-

*"[Las cortes republicanas de 1931] …adolecían de un grave defecto, el mayor sin duda para una Asamblea representativa: que no lo eran, como cabal ni aproximada coincidencia de la estable, verdadera y permanente opinión española*".

- ALCALÁ-ZAMORA, N; "_Los defectos de la constitución de 1931_", Madrid, 1936, p. 14-.

*"La Constitución se dictó, efectivamente, o se planeó, sin mirar a esa realidad nacional [...] Se procuró legislar obedeciendo a teorías, sentimientos e intereses de partido, sin pensar en esa realidad de convivencia patria, sin cuidarse apenas de que se legislaba para España".*

- ALCALÁ-ZAMORA, N; "_Los defectos de la constitución de 1931_", Madrid, 1936, p. 14-.

*"Se hizo una Constitución que invitaba a la guerra civil".*

- ALCALÁ-ZAMORA, N; "_Los defectos de la constitución de 1931_", Madrid, 1936, p. 14-.


----------



## machote hispano (26 Ago 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> *Niceto Alcalá-Zamora*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Ya se pueden ver al 100% los papeles de Niceto...? @klopec su sabiduría es necesaria. 
Cuando aparecieron los papeles en 2008 los rojos estaban acojonados. Y con razón, los ponía a caldo y dejaba claro el inmenso fraude del "experimento" republicano, tumbado por las ansias totalitarias de pesohez y amigues:

Los documentos de Niceto Alcalá-Zamora - El Español Digital "La verdad sin complejos"

El link puede pedir captcha, 3 segundos para hacerlo, luego volver a cargar la página y ¡voila!, se ve el artículo. Merece la pena, saca unas perlas de Prieto:



> Declaración de Indalencio Prieto Tuero portavoz socialista en el Parlamento, 20 de diciembre de 1933. El Socialista, 21 de diciembre de 1933, p. 3: “Decimos, Sr. Lerroux y Sres. Diputados, desde aquí, al país entero, que públicamente contrae el partido socialista el compromiso de desencadenar, en ese caso, la revolución”: _Diario de Sesiones de Cortes. Congreso de los Diputados, 20 de diciembre de 1933, p. 25_.
> 
> _El Socialista, 3 de enero de 1934, portada:_ “¿Concordia? No ¡Guerra de clases! Odio a muerte a la burguesía criminal. ¡Atención al disco rojo!”.
> 
> ...



Con "los papeles de Niceto" no me refiero a Alcala Zamora Niceto Memorias De Un Ministro De Alfonso XIII ( 1877 1930) : Alcala Zamora Niceto : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Ni a esto: De Alfonso XIII A Lerroux : José María Carretero "El Caballero Audaz" : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive (ojo, que son 155MB en PDF)

Pero puede ser esto... : Alcalá Zamora Y Torres, Niceto Asalto A La República : Alcala Zamora y Torres, Niceto : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Y esto: Alcalá Zamora y Torres, Niceto La Victoria Republicana : Alcala Zamora Niceto : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

La última anotación de Niceto, del 8 abril (Asalto a la República) es muy interesante. 




A saber cuánto de esos papeles habrá sido convenientemente tapado, para evitarles a los rojos una gran vergüenza, como si supieran que es eso...


----------



## pemebe (26 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Aquí los rojos quieren ocultarlo todo, como este hilo, para seguir con su relato inventado.



Y además cuando unos historiadores miran las actas y analizan los resultados de las elecciones.

*Los historiadores Manuel Álvarez Tardío y Roberto Villa encuentran actas manipuladas que determinaron el número de escaños en los comicios ganados por el Frente Popular. Reconocen que el número de votos fueron pocos, pero determinantes.*









Las Elecciones de 1936 "no fueron un pucherazo", sino un "fraude localizado”


Los historiadores Manuel Álvarez Tardío y Roberto Villa encuentran actas manipuladas que determinaron el número de escaños en los comicios ganados por el Frente Popular. Reconocen que el número de votos fueron pocos, pero determinantes.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Nicors (27 Ago 2022)

Buenos días.









La verdadera historia silenciada del “Tren de los 40 días”: entre la esperanza y el sufrimiento


Tras adelantar LA RAZÓN la propuesta de la Comunidad de Madrid para localizar las fosas asociadas a la construcción de la «Vía Negrín», el máximo experto en este ferrocarril, José María Olivera Marco, nos desvela su apasionante historia




www.larazon.es


----------



## feldene flash (27 Ago 2022)

y ese rumbo fueron asesinatos en masa , una guerra civil , destruccion del pais y hambrunas y miseria durante años , y la gete le adora por eso .... hay que tener pocas luces para tal estupidez

si eso es coger el rumbo , ni puta idea tienes que es un rumbo , o un pais , eso era un dictador asesino , sin mas


----------



## klopec (27 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> ¿Ya se pueden ver al 100% los papeles de Niceto...? @klopec su sabiduría es necesaria.
> Cuando aparecieron los papeles en 2008 los rojos estaban acojonados. Y con razón, los ponía a caldo y dejaba claro el inmenso fraude del "experimento" republicano, tumbado por las ansias totalitarias de pesohez y amigues:
> 
> Los documentos de Niceto Alcalá-Zamora - El Español Digital "La verdad sin complejos"
> ...



Un saludo.

*Aqui los tiene, cómo no, ampliando el archivo*. Los mandilones tienen un poco escondida pero al final se encuentra. El asunto se me había pasado pero nos pondremos a mirar aunque no creo que salga mucho que no sepamos.


*PARES : Archivo de Niceto Alcalá-Zamora Torres*​
_En diciembre de 2008 se intervino por el Grupo de Patrimonio Histórico de la Guardia Civil un conjunto documental relacionado con Niceto Alcalá-Zamora y Torres. Esta documentación fue depositada en el Ministerio de Cultura para su estudio y análisis, *entregándose a la Subdirección General de los Archivos Estatales en junio de 2009*. Tras un estudio y valoración de la citada documentación, y una vez resuelto el proceso judicial que se puso en marcha tras su intervención por la Guardia Civil, la documentación se incorporó al Estado como dación en pago de impuestos. Esta documentación había permanecido oculta desde su desaparición en 1937. El propio Niceto Alcalá-Zamora, en la introducción de sus memorias publicadas por la editorial Planeta en 1977 (Alcalá-Zamora, Niceto. Memorias. (Segundo texto de mis Memorias). Barcelona: Planeta, 1977), mencionaba que sus memorias originales le fueron sustraídas, junto con otra documentación y objetos personales, de una caja de seguridad del banco Crédit Lyonnais en febrero de 1937. Según su relato, había nueve sobres depositados en esta caja, de los cuales siete correspondían a sus memorias, y los otros dos sobres contenían dos originales de libros, uno sobre política exterior y otro titulado El Silogismo y el Foro (de esta obra no se ha localizado ningún documento). Junto a esta documentación le fueron sustraídos una serie de documentos, la mayoría copias mecanográficas, aunque había algunos originales, que iba a utilizar como apéndices de los distintos capítulos. La documentación ingresó en el Archivo Histórico Nacional el 28 de julio de 2010. _

PD. Gracias por los aportes. Ampliando archivos.


----------



## klopec (27 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> y ese rumbo fueron asesinatos en masa , una guerra civil , destruccion del pais y hambrunas y miseria durante años , y la gete le adora por eso .... hay que tener pocas luces para tal estupidez
> 
> si eso es coger el rumbo , ni puta idea tienes que es un rumbo , o un pais , eso era un dictador asesino , sin mas



Los rojos siguen con la brújula del 36', actualizada al R78. De ahi que el único rumbo sea, hoy como ayer, la completa destrucción de España.

La gente le adora evidentemente porque, a pesar de las penurias provocadas por la actuación criminal del Frente Popular, supo llevar a España a ocupar un puesto entre las potencias mundiales. Hoy, mas de 40 años después, vamos camino del tercer mundo tras haber sufrido el mayor robo, expolio y saqueo de la historia a manos de los que perdieron aquella guerra.

Cambien de brújula o dejen de navegar los rojos; cada vez que pilotan siempre acabamos en naufragio.

No haga caso al @Follavacas; los asesinatos en masa, las hambrunas y la miseria fueron patrimonio exclusivo de la zona roja en manos del Frente Popular.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Ago 2022)

No se podría de saberse


----------



## feldene flash (27 Ago 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Los rojos siguen con la brújula del 36', actualizada al R78. De ahi que el único rumbo sea, hoy como ayer, la completa destrucción de España.
> 
> La gente le adora evidentemente porque, a pesar de las penurias provocadas por la actuación criminal del Frente Popular, supo llevar a España a ocupar un puesto entre las potencias mundiales. Hoy, mas de 40 años después, vamos camino del tercer mundo tras haber sufrido el mayor robo, expolio y saqueo de la historia a manos de los que perdieron aquella guerra.
> 
> ...




el que llevo al pais a una guerra civil y una dictadura era un señor de ferrol , pero tu te montas tus peliculas sin querer ver la realidad

lo normal en los de derechas de este pais , que no son de deerchas , son franquistas que solo ven el pais como ellos quieren que sea , sina ceptar la realidad , cosas de vivir en un mundo paralelo lleno de lelos 

de robos y expolios te refieres a los corruptos y empresaurios que realmente dirigen el pais?? contratando a gente por 1000 uros y llevandose los beneficios a paraisos fiscales , que es muy de derechas tambien 

gentuza sin mas

habla de rojos naufragios el que defiende una guerra civil , con asesinatos y represiones brutales , con 40 años de disctadura ??

vete a cavar un agujero y metete en el , es tu sitio


----------



## Roberto Malone (27 Ago 2022)

@xicomalo, tú tranquilo. Aquí los medios de 'derechas' seguirán vendiendo la versión de las izmierdas.

Porque claro, la 'mayoría' de los medios son de derechas. Claro.


----------



## machote hispano (27 Ago 2022)

Pero que malo era Franco, no paraba de querer el mal para los rojos, hasta les tiraba pan para estropearles sus esbeltos y delgados cuerpos:

Cuando Franco bombardeó Madrid... con panecillos.









> _“No nos importa lo que penséis, nos basta saber que sufrís y que sois españoles”.
> 
> “Todo es mentira en las propagandas rojas, este es el pan de cada día en la España de Franco. El que guardamos en nuestros graneros, para compartirlo el día de la celebración con los hermanos cautivos”._



Un rojeras jamás entenderá la compasión cristiana por el enemigo, carecen de empatía, lo ven como una debilidad a destruir, pero es la fortaleza de los que no quieren acabar como bestias marxistas despiadadas que destruyen todo lo bueno del ser humano, degradándolo a un ser abyecto, lleno de rencor y odio. 

El veneno marxista infectó la mente de muchos débiles, y les arrancó el corazón con falsedades y promesas de abundancia material, a cambio de renunciar a su humanidad. Por eso personas corrientes cometieron atrocidades innombrables en nombre del marxismo, genocidios, expolios, violaciones, etc.

No es de extrañar que la gente de la mina de Camuñas quisiera olvidar las increíbles atrocidades cometidas por el pesohez, y lo mismo en otros sitios, como Madrid con sus chekas tenebrosas. 

Al final de la guerra, los únicos que disfrutaron de abundancia fueron los líderes criminales marxistas, huidos con los tesoros que habían robado, y aún desde su exilio seguían engañando con promesas a los que abandonaron a su suerte. 

Hoy día la historia se repite. O casi. Las mentiras y manipulaciones son cada vez más difíciles de imponer sin medios coactivos, de ahí que quiera el psicópata narcisista del felón, un tirano de facto, controlar por ley el relato histórico, sin importar el atropello de las libertades, por de pronto la de expresión. Y de paso declarar secreto todo lo que demuestre que el pesohez es el auténtico villano de la historia reciente de España. 

No me extraña la resistencia de algunos rojeras a aceptar los hechos, a algunos les va la paguita/subvención/poltrona. Pero creo que la mayoría de estos sinvergüenzas son incapaces de asumir La Verdad, que han puesto su fe en el bando equivocado. Sus mentes son incapaces de reconocer que han desperdiciado su vida y la de otros por la mentira marxista.

Prefieren la ruina propia y la ajena. Puro odio a sí mismos y a todo.


----------



## Furymundo (27 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Y no es de extrañar que empiecen a fantasear con implantar otra República, tumbar la monarquía, único freno al totalitarismo de izquierdas o el autoritarismo militar, y celebrar el 2031 como la vuelta a tropezar en la misma piedra.



monarquia freno de que ?


----------



## Furymundo (27 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Un rojeras jamás entenderá* la compasión cristiana por el enemigo*, carecen de empatía, lo ven como una debilidad a destruir, *pero es la fortaleza* de los que no quieren acabar como bestias marxistas despiadadas que destruyen todo lo bueno del ser humano, degradándolo a un ser abyecto, lleno de rencor y odio.



ES UN DEFECTO QUE NOS VA A LLEVAR A LA EXTINCION.


----------



## feldene flash (27 Ago 2022)

claro que si , el pìtoniso que ya sabia que iba a pasar 

espera que te creo ..... va a ser que no

la realidad ha sido esa , asesinatos , represion , aislamiento internacional , 40 años de dictadura de mierda 

lo alucinante es que a estas alturas sigan los mongolos alabando tal mierda que ni han vivido , creyendo las aventuras del yayo franquista , o disfrutando de bienes robados a otra familia en aquellos años , igual es tu caso ....lo de llamarlos estupidos se queda cortisimo


----------



## feldene flash (27 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Pero que malo era Franco, no paraba de querer el mal para los rojos, hasta les tiraba pan para estropearles sus esbeltos y delgados cuerpos:
> 
> Cuando Franco bombardeó Madrid... con panecillos.
> 
> ...




con eso te consuelas tu , con panecillos....


mejor te quedas en tu cueva con tus teorias de mierda y tus panecilos , y dejas que la gente viva como quiera 

sin dictaduras por medio , mucho mejor sin duda


----------



## feldene flash (27 Ago 2022)

ahora resulta que franco era el bueno , que te has tragado esa mierda de evrsion y que la guerra fue por nuestro bien

que te metas en tu agujero y no salgas , que con la de mierda que tienes en la cabeza es lo mejor para todos 

el rumbo de la aeronave ..... te tienes que descononar con el perrito piloto que se lo flipa 3 pueblos , que tienes 12 años?

patetico


----------



## Diablo (27 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> la puta guerra y los putos mierdas que no se la sacan de la cabeza
> 
> 
> asi nos va



Y lo dices tú puto rojo de mierda que estáis siempre hablando de Franco.

Más subnormal y serías hermano de la Montero.


----------



## Nicors (27 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> ahora resulta que franco era el bueno , que te has tragado esa mierda de evrsion y que la guerra fue por nuestro bien
> 
> que te metas en tu agujero y no salgas , que con la de mierda que tienes en la cabeza es lo mejor para todos
> 
> ...



Pues claro que Franco era el bueno, los malos eran los del frente popular vendidos a Moscú.


----------



## feldene flash (27 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pues claro que Franco era el bueno, los malos eran los del frente popular vendidos a Moscú.




y franco vendido a los nazis era superfantastico oiga 

que penica de gente


----------



## Nicors (27 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> y franco vendido a los nazis era superfantastico oiga
> 
> que penica de gente



Vendido de que si Franco los engañó.
También prefiero ser nazi que comunista.


----------



## Satori (27 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> claro que si , el pìtoniso que ya sabia que iba a pasar
> 
> espera que te creo ..... va a ser que no



joder, lee a Orwell, que sospechoso de fascista no era precisamente, y te podrás hacer una idea de lo que hubiera sido una victoria de los rogelios.


----------



## Berrón (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> claro que si , el pìtoniso que ya sabia que iba a pasar
> 
> espera que te creo ..... va a ser que no
> 
> ...



Hasta los republicanos demócratas sabían lo que iba a pasar si ganaba la canalla del Frente Popular:


*Manuel Azaña*





Fue un importante líder republicano, participó en el pacto de San Sebastián, fue presidente de la II República (1931, 1936-1939) diputado en Cortes, ministro de guerra (1931-1933), líder de varios partidos republicanos y presidente del Consejo de Ministros de España (1931-1933). Su papel en el advenimiento de la república y en sus consecuencias fue importantísimo.


*"La guerra está perdida; pero si por milagro la ganáramos, en el primer barco que saliera de España tendríamos que salir los republicanos, si nos dejaban".*

- Entrevista a Claudio Sánchez Albornoz, por Carmen Sarmiento (Buenos Aires, 1976, última entrevista en el exilio antes de regresar a España)-

*"No quiero ser presidente de una República de asesinos"* (en referencia a las sacas de presos de la carcel Modelo de Madrid).

- Entrevista a Claudio Sánchez Albornoz, por Carmen Sarmiento (Buenos Aires, 1976, última entrevista en el exilio antes de regresar a España)-




*Alejandro Lerroux*

Fundador del partido Radical Republicano, pasó de representar la la extrema izquierda al centro izquierda con la llegada de la II República. Ganó las elecciones formando gobierno prácticamente en solitario hasta 1935. Ocupó el puesto de Presidente del Consejo de ministros y los ministerios de estado y guerra.

_*"Ni Franco ni el Ejército se salieron de la ley, ni se alzaron contra una democracia legal, normal y en función. No hicieron más que sustituirla en el hueco que dejó cuando se disolvió en ‘sangre, fango y lágrimas’".*_

- La pequeña historia de España, 1931-1936, Ed. Akrón.

*"[En] España ya no existía un estado ni forma alguna de legalidad".*

- Frente a la situación tras las elecciones de 1936. "_La pequeña historia de España_", Mitre, Barcelona, p. 357



*Ramón Pérez de Ayala*

Fue un escritor, periodista y filósofo español de gran relevancia. Considerado uno de los tres "_Padres espirituales de la República_", junto con Ortega y Gasset y Gregorio Marañón. Más tarde fue director del Museo del Prado y embajador en Londres. Al inciarse la guerra se exilió en Francia y defendió en una carta abierta a _The Times_ que dos de sus hijos se alistasen en el ejército nacional.

*"Cuanto se diga de los desalmados mentecatos* *[los Frentepopulistas]* *que engendraron y luego nutrieron a sus pechos nuestra gran tragedia, todo me parecerá poco. Lo que nunca pude concebir es que hubieran sido capaces de tanto crimen, cobardía y bajeza"*.

- Carta del archivo de G. Marañón. J. Palacios, _La España totalitaria_, p.83

_*"Cuando le vi*_ *[a Azaña]* _*y hablé siendo ya presidente de la República, me entró un escalofrío de terror al observar su espantosa degeneración mental, en el breve espacio de dos años, y adiviné que todo estaba perdido para España".*_

- Carta del archivo de G. Marañón; J. Palacios; _La España totalitaria_; p.83
Carta del archivo de G. Marañón. ”. J. Palacios, La España totalitaria, p.83



*Miguel de Unamuno*





Escritor, poeta y literato vasco perteneciente a la _Generación del 98_. Diputado socialista durante la II República, huyó de la España republicana y apoyó intelectualmente a los nacionales.

*"No hay gobierno en Madrid; hay solamente bandas armadas, que cometen toda clase de atrocidades posibles... Azaña nada representa… Es el gran responsable de lo que acontece. Cuando el movimiento surgió creyó que se trataba de un simple pronunciamiento. No comprendió que había un pueblo dispuesto a unirse al Ejército. Sólo pensó en el Frente Popular, sin tener en cuenta que los campesinos, los pequeños obreros, y los pequeños burgueses que vivían con dificultad eran más pueblo que los elementos del Frente Popular, y armó a unos hombres que, en el momento en que se encontraron con un fusil en la mano, se transformaron en bandidos".*

- M. Rubio Cabeza, _Los intelectuales españoles y el 18 de julio_, 1975, ediciones Acervo, p. 64.



*Claudio Sánchez Albornoz*





Insigne historiador español, fue rector de la Universidad Central entre 1932 y 1934 y miembro de la Real Academia de la Historia. También fue ministro con el gobierno radical republicano y presidente de la II República en el exilio entre 1962 y 1971.

*"Si llegamos a ganar la guerra nosotros, se hubiera establecido el comunismo en España... En agosto del 37… me dice Azaña que “la guerra está perdida, pero si la ganamos, los republicanos tendremos que abandonar España, si nos dejan, porque el Poder quedará en manos de los comunistas”… Oiga se van a asustar cuando lean que yo no deseaba la victoria de la guerra civil, pero es cierto que tampoco la deseaba Azaña, hubiéramos tenido que marcharnos de España… Se van a escandalizar cuando lean que yo no deseaba el triunfo republicano, pero es verdad".*

- Entrevista a Claudio Sánchez Albornoz; _Personas_, nº 74, 6-04




*Joan Peiró*





Anarquista catalán de gran relevancia, fue secretario general de la CNT y sufrió prisión por esta causa varias veces. Escribió Peligro en la retaguardia en 1936, denunciando los desmanes de las milicias frentepopulistas. Fue ejecutado por el régimen franquista en 1942.

_*"Todos los partidos, desde Estat Català al POUM, pasando por Esquerra Republicana y el Partido Socialista Obrero catalán, han dado un contingente de ladrones y asesinos por lo menos igual al de la CNT y la FAI".*_

- PEIRÓ, Joan; _Perill a la retaguardia_ (1936) vía Jordi Albertí "_El silenci de les campanes_".





*Clara Campoamor*





Escritora y política feminista vinculada a los repubicanos de Lerroux y una de las primeras diputadas en el congreso. Defensora del voto femenino y de la emancipación de la mujer. Al estallar la guerra se exilió a Francia.

_*"Solamente en la Casa de Campo se encontraban de 70 a 80 cadáveres cada mañana. Un día, el gobierno hubo de confesar que había 100 muertos".*_

- CAMPOAMOR, Clara; _La revolution espagnole vue par une republicainne_ (1937).


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 Ago 2022)

Hace 20 años nadie se acordaba de la guerra civil ,hasta que vino Zapatero con su infame desmemoria histórica.
Ahora hay rojos llorando por su tatarabuelo enterrado ,mientras las residencias de ancianos están llenas,llenas de miseria y soledad.
Y si ,Franco estaba en el bando correcto ,y hasta fue demasiado blando.


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Hasta los republicanos demócratas sabían lo que iba a pasar si ganaba la canalla del Frente Popular:
> 
> 
> *Manuel Azaña*
> ...





la realidad es que nada de eso pasó

lo que si pasó fue la dictadura brutal del amigo de los nazis 

que puedes vivir en una realidad paralela y montarte tus peliculas , pero las cosas fueron como fueron

y franco era un dictador genocida , un hijo de puta , al igual que los que defienden ese regimen , gentuza que odia a la gente de este pais que no es como ellos quieren que sea


----------



## Berrón (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> la realidad es que nada de eso pasó
> 
> lo que si pasó fue la dictadura brutal del amigo de los nazis
> 
> ...



Claaaaro, los republicanos que lo vivieron te lo dicen, pero "ej que no pasó" por que te sale a ti de los huevos. Que poca vergüenza tenéis, ya negáis hasta a los propios republicanos. Y sí, las cosas fueron como fueron, te lo están contando claramente los republicanos, incluso los considerados "padres" de la segunda República que fueron presidentes de gobierno tanto en la República como en el exilio. Vosotros sí que vivís en una realidad paralela, una realidad que intenta ocultar los crímenes y asesinatos del Frente Popular contra civiles desarmados tanto antes de la guerra como en la retaguardia, y lo que os jode es que los que lo denuncian son los propios republicanos, no los malvados fachas. 
No tenéis vergüenza ni la habéis conocido nunca.


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> la realidad es que nada de eso pasó
> 
> lo que si pasó fue la dictadura brutal del amigo de los nazis
> 
> ...



No pasó por que tu como rojo que eres quieres que no se sepa, que se borre la historia y que se escriba una que salga que los rojos no eran criminales y ladrones.
Genocidio es el de Paracuellos, las Checas y la eliminación sistemática de religiosos









Durante la Guerra Civil Española (1936-1939) fueron asesinados 13 obispos, 4.184 sacerdotes seculares, 2.365 frailes y 296 monjas, lo que equivalía a uno de cada siete sacerdotes y a uno de cada cinco frailes


Madrid y 20 de diciembre de 1936. Paloma se encontró entre las ruinas de la casa de un vecino una imagen de la Virgen de la Pureza de medio metro. Lo ha cont...




www.google.com





FRANCO NO ERA UN GENOCIDA SOLO FIRMABA LAS SENTENCIAS DE MUERTE QUE LE MANDABA EL PODER JUDICIAL CONTRA ASESINOS Y TERRORISTAS.



LA GUERRA EMPEZO EN 1934 CON EL GOLPE DE ESTADO DEl PSOE Y DE LOS INDEPENDENTISTAS EN CATALUÑA.


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No pasó por que tu como rojo que eres quieres que no se sepa, que se borre la historia y que se escriba una que salga que los rojos no eran criminales y ladrones.
> Genocidio es el de Paracuellos, las Checas y la eliminación sistemática de religiosos
> 
> 
> ...




ah que 40 años de dictadura han sido buenisismos entonces , nada , lo que usted diga , se le ve con argumentso de mierda suficientes para tal hazaña

y la ayuda de los nazis bombardeando pueblos para practicar era nada , cosillas de la guerra nazi

encarcelar a miles de españoles o directamente fusilarlos , eran cosillas , lo de paracuellos fue mucho peor sin duda , que con una aotrocidad ya tenemos barra libre para otras muchas

el aislamiento internacional a españa y la consiguiente ruina tambien fueron cojonudos , y estuvimos asi casi 20 años en donde el pais y su gente vivian en la mierda , no el caudillo y sus colegas , que esos vivian de puta madre claro

en serio , puto asco de defensores de la mierda , te encanta el pestazo y restregarte en ella


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Claaaaro, los republicanos que lo vivieron te lo dicen, pero "ej que no pasó" por que te sale a ti de los huevos. Que poca vergüenza tenéis, ya negáis hasta a los propios republicanos. Y sí, las cosas fueron como fueron, te lo están contando claramente los republicanos, incluso los considerados "padres" de la segunda República que fueron presidentes de gobierno tanto en la República como en el exilio. Vosotros sí que vivís en una realidad paralela, una realidad que intenta ocultar los crímenes y asesinatos del Frente Popular contra civiles desarmados tanto antes de la guerra como en la retaguardia, y lo que os jode es que los que lo denuncian son los propios republicanos, no los malvados fachas.
> No tenéis vergüenza ni la habéis conocido nunca.




que republicanos dicen tal cosa??

con la de documentales fantasticos que te explican lo ocurrido con expertos nacionales e internacionales y archivos para contrastar lo ocurrido , y la gente sigue con su mierda de cuento

estan en dmax y coloreados para que te resulten mas entretenidos , a las mentes infantiloides les entra mejor asi

que en tu casa igual te tratan como alguien normal , pero va a ser que eres estupido


----------



## Berrón (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> que republicanos dicen tal cosa??
> 
> con la de documentales fantasticos que te explican lo ocurrido con expertos nacionales e internacionales y archivos para contrastar lo ocurrido , y la gente sigue con su mierda de cuento
> 
> ...



Estúpido tú y toda tu puta calaña de Ladrones, violadores y asesinos  




*Manuel Azaña*





Fue un importante líder republicano, participó en el pacto de San Sebastián, fue presidente de la II República (1931, 1936-1939) diputado en Cortes, ministro de guerra (1931-1933), líder de varios partidos republicanos y presidente del Consejo de Ministros de España (1931-1933). Su papel en el advenimiento de la república y en sus consecuencias fue importantísimo.



*"La guerra está perdida; pero si por milagro la ganáramos, en el primer barco que saliera de España tendríamos que salir los republicanos, si nos dejaban".*

- Entrevista a Claudio Sánchez Albornoz, por Carmen Sarmiento (Buenos Aires, 1976, última entrevista en el exilio antes de regresar a España)-

*"No quiero ser presidente de una República de asesinos"* (en referencia a las sacas de presos de la carcel Modelo de Madrid).

- Entrevista a Claudio Sánchez Albornoz, por Carmen Sarmiento (Buenos Aires, 1976, última entrevista en el exilio antes de regresar a España)-


*Ramón Pérez de Ayala*





Fue un escritor, periodista y filósofo español de gran relevancia. Considerado uno de los tres "_Padres espirituales de la República_", junto con Ortega y Gasset y Gregorio Marañón. Más tarde fue director del Museo del Prado y embajador en Londres. Al inciarse la guerra se exilió en Francia y defendió en una carta abierta a _The Times_ que dos de sus hijos se alistasen en el ejército nacional.

*"Cuanto se diga de los desalmados mentecatos* *[los Frentepopulistas]* *que engendraron y luego nutrieron a sus pechos nuestra gran tragedia, todo me parecerá poco. Lo que nunca pude concebir es que hubieran sido capaces de tanto crimen, cobardía y bajeza"*.

- Carta del archivo de G. Marañón. J. Palacios, _La España totalitaria_, p.83


*Pío Baroja*
Médico guipuzcoano y escritor de la _Generación del 98_, miembro de una conocida familia de periodistas, escritores y directores de cine. Se exilió de la zona frentepopulista una vez iniciada la guerra, para volver, desde Francia, a la zona nacional antes de concluída esta.

*"Nuestros republicanos, unidos a los socialistas, han amenazado y no han dado; han dicho que van a hacer y no han hecho nada, con lo cual han conseguido que los capitalistas estén asustados y los obreros exasperados. Respecto a represiones y violencias, los meses que llevamos de República han producido más muertos en las calles de la ciudades que cuarenta años de Monarquía".*

- Pío Baroja; 2 de febrero de 1932, en Villena, Alicante







*Miguel de Unamuno*





Escritor, poeta y literato vasco perteneciente a la _Generación del 98_. Diputado socialista durante la II República, huyó de la España republicana y apoyó intelectualmente a los nacionales.

*"No hay gobierno en Madrid; hay solamente bandas armadas, que cometen toda clase de atrocidades posibles... Azaña nada representa… Es el gran responsable de lo que acontece. Cuando el movimiento surgió creyó que se trataba de un simple pronunciamiento. No comprendió que había un pueblo dispuesto a unirse al Ejército. Sólo pensó en el Frente Popular, sin tener en cuenta que los campesinos, los pequeños obreros, y los pequeños burgueses que vivían con dificultad eran más pueblo que los elementos del Frente Popular, y armó a unos hombres que, en el momento en que se encontraron con un fusil en la mano, se transformaron en bandidos".*

- M. Rubio Cabeza, _Los intelectuales españoles y el 18 de julio_, 1975, ediciones Acervo, p. 64.







*Claudio Sánchez Albornoz*
Insigne historiador español, fue rector de la Universidad Central entre 1932 y 1934 y miembro de la Real Academia de la Historia. También fue ministro con el gobierno radical republicano y presidente de la II República en el exilio entre 1962 y 1971.

*"Si llegamos a ganar la guerra nosotros, se hubiera establecido el comunismo en España... En agosto del 37… me dice Azaña que “la guerra está perdida, pero si la ganamos, los republicanos tendremos que abandonar España, si nos dejan, porque el Poder quedará en manos de los comunistas”… Oiga se van a asustar cuando lean que yo no deseaba la victoria de la guerra civil, pero es cierto que tampoco la deseaba Azaña, hubiéramos tenido que marcharnos de España… Se van a escandalizar cuando lean que yo no deseaba el triunfo republicano, pero es verdad".*

- Entrevista a Claudio Sánchez Albornoz; _Personas_, nº 74, 6-04







*Joan Peiró*
Anarquista catalán de gran relevancia, fue secretario general de la CNT y sufrió prisión por esta causa varias veces. Escribió Peligro en la retaguardia en 1936, denunciando los desmanes de las milicias frentepopulistas. Fue ejecutado por el régimen franquista en 1942.

_*"Todos los partidos, desde Estat Català al POUM, pasando por Esquerra Republicana y el Partido Socialista Obrero catalán, han dado un contingente de ladrones y asesinos por lo menos igual al de la CNT y la FAI".*_

- PEIRÓ, Joan; _Perill a la retaguardia_ (1936) vía Jordi Albertí "_El silenci de les campanes_".







*Salvador de Madariaga*





Fue un diplomático, escritor e historiador. Durante la II República Española fue ministro de Instrucción Pública y Bellas Artes en el gobierno Radical/Cedista entre marzo y abril de 1934. Ejerció de embajador del gobierno republicano ante diversos organismos y al estallar la Guerra Civil se exilió a Londres, desde donde mantuvo una fortísima campaña contra el general Franco, incluída la organización del llamado "Cotubernio de Munich".

_*"Con la rebelión de 1934, la izquierda española perdió hasta la sombra de autoridad moral para condenar la rebelión de 1936".*_

- "España", p. 362-63.

*"Nadie que tenga buena fe y buena información puede negar los horrores de esta persecución. Que el número de sacerdotes asesinados haya sido de dieciséis mil o mil seiscientos, el tiempo lo dirá. Pero que durante muchos meses y aun años bastase el mero hecho de ser sacerdote para merecer la pena de muerte, ya de muchos tribunales más o menos irregulares que como hongos salían de los pueblos, ya de revolucionarios que se erigían a sí mismos en verdugos espontáneos, ya de otras formas de venganza o ejecución popular, es un hecho plenamente confirmado".*

- MADARIAGA, Salvador de; _Ensayo de Historia Contemporánea_; Buenos Aires (1955)






*Clara Campoamor*





Escritora y política feminista vinculada a los repubicanos de Lerroux y una de las primeras diputadas en el congreso. Defensora del voto femenino y de la emancipación de la mujer. Al estallar la guerra se exilió a Francia.

_*"Solamente en la Casa de Campo se encontraban de 70 a 80 cadáveres cada mañana. Un día, el gobierno hubo de confesar que había 100 muertos".*_

- CAMPOAMOR, Clara; _La revolution espagnole vue par une republicainne_ (1937).








*Joan Comorera*
Diputado de la USC en el parlamento catalán. Ocupó diversas consejerías en la Generalidad de Cataluña hasta 1939, cuando se exilió a Francia y se unió al Partido Comunista. Fue apartado por la cúpula dirigente acusado de "titista" en 1949.

_*"*_*[Sobre sus compañeros del Partido Comunista exiliados]* _*Sin escrúpulos de ninguna clase habéis agotado el diccionario de los bajos fondos, habéis agotado el almacén de injurias y calumnias, habéis removido el puñal venenoso en la herida incurable de los sentimientos familiares más íntimos y profundos, lo habéis intentado todo... Ahora, ¿qué os queda por hacer? ¿un protocolo M?*_ *[argot comunista: M de muerte, asesinato]*_*"*_

- MORÁN, Gregorio; "_Miseria y grandeza_", p. 178.






*Josep Recasens i Mercader*
Político y periodista barcelonés residente en Reus, afiliado al PSOE y fundador del semanario La Justicia Social. En 1910 fue elegido secretario de la Federación Socialista de Cataluña. Durante la guerra se mantuvo en el lado republicano hasta su detención por los nacionales.

_*"Por fin, hoy - 28 de enero de 1939 - han llegado a este pueblo pintoresco*_ *[el Figaró, Cataluña]* _*las tropas nacionales. Los esperábamos con ansia. Han hecho su entrada triunfal hacia las dos de la tarde. Nos han hecho cenar tarde, pero no nos ha dolido ni poco ni mucho, porque el acontecimiento nos ha satisfecho más que la mejor de las comidas. Lo he de declarar sinceramente: hasta incluso yo que tenía dos hijos en las filas del Ejército republicano, que he combatido implacablemente el fascismo, que he sido enemigo indomable del militarismo y de las revueltas militares, estaba anhelando, esperando aquel momento".*_

- RECASENS, José; _Vida Inquieta. Combat per un socialisme Català_; 1985.


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Estúpido tú y toda tu puta calaña de Ladrones, violadores y asesinos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aunque pongas lo mismo una y otra vez no te da la razon

sigue con tu argumentario de mierda defendiendo asesinos genocidas dictadores , eres un autentico monton de mierda


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> ah que 40 años de dictadura han sido buenisismos entonces , nada , lo que usted diga , se le ve con argumentso de mierda suficientes para tal hazaña
> 
> y la ayuda de los nazis bombardeando pueblos para practicar era nada , cosillas de la guerra nazi
> 
> ...



La republica genocida que inauguró su campaña criminal con los incendios de Iglesias.
La republica genocida que llegó con un golpe de estado patrocinado por moscu.
La republica genocida que mató a líderes de la oposición.
La dictadura nos puso entre los Díez primeros paises en pib, ahora entre los trienta primeros.

si

ARRIBA FRANCO MUERTE AL COMUNISMO.


----------



## Berrón (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> aunque pongas lo mismo una y otra vez no te da la razon
> 
> sigue con tu argumentario de mierda defendiendo asesinos genocidas dictadores , eres un autentico monton de mierda



Nooo, la razón la tienes tú, que no aportas una mierda y te cagas en los propios testimonios de los republicanos que lo vivieron. 
Mi argumentario, imbécil, resulta que es el argumentario de los padres de la segunda República, el tuyo, es que no tienes argumentario, solo respondes soplapolleces. 
Por eso necesitáis de leyes totalitarias que oculten los crímenes de los asesinos del Frente Popular, porque si se sabe la verdad quedáis como la basura que sois. 
Bien fusilados que están todos esos hijos de puta, poco se fusiló para tanto crimen y todo el daño que hicieron aquellos malnacidos hijos de perra


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La republica genocida que inauguró su campaña criminal con los incendios de Iglesias.
> La republica genocida que llegó con un golpe de estado patrocinado por moscu.
> La republica genocida que mató a líderes de la oposición.
> La dictadura nos puso entre los Díez primeros paises en pib, ahora entre los trienta primeros.
> ...




ahora eran comunistas?? cuando han gobernado los comunistas en españa con la republica?? vamos a mezclar churras con merinas y a crear confusion

que hubo altercados propiciados por abusos anteriores de la iglesia a la gente , pues a veces se toman la justicia por su mano , en esos años pasaban esas cosas , rasultado de hambrunas y extorsiones , que la iglesia nunca ha sido una santa , ni aqui ni en la alemania nazi ...

ya lo del golpe de estado y asesinatos que atrubuyes a la republica , haztelo mirar , porque de historia ni puta idea tienes

te has visto ya los documentales de dmax que te he dicho? el franquismo , la vida de franco... se le ve un patriota que queria mucho a su pais y no hacia ninguna barbaridad.... un crack 

si quieres debatir informate primero , que das mucha penica


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Nooo, la razón la tienes tú, que no aportas una mierda y te cagas en los propios testimonios de los republicanos que lo vivieron.
> Mi argumentario, imbécil, resulta que es el argumentario de los padres de la segunda República, el tuyo, es que no tienes argumentario, solo respondes soplapolleces.
> Por eso necesitáis de leyes totalitarias que oculten los crímenes de los asesinos del Frente Popular, porque si se sabe la verdad quedáis como la basura que sois.
> Bien fusilados que están todos esos hijos de puta, poco se fusiló para tanto crimen y todo el daño que hicieron aquellos malnacidos hijos de perra




hay que ver como os encnata fusilar a los que no piensan como tu , copsas de gentuza que defiende a dictadores 

pues bien que echam mierda para que no se abran cunetas y se investigue todos los crimenes cometidos en esos años , seguro que los fachas tienen mucho mas que ocultar y les interesa que no se sepa nada

no vaya a ser que muchas familias de bien resulta que han llegado a ese estatuas a base de asesinar o comatriotas y quedars sus bienes.... que esas cosas pasaban y mucho durante los años del paco dictador...

vete a estudiar de nuevo , que esa version que te han contado tiene muchas sombras y pocas luces , normal en alguien como tu , que de luces se le ve corto


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> ahora eran comunistas?? cuando han gobernado los comunistas en españa con la republica?? vamos a mezclar churras con merinas y a crear confusion
> 
> que hubo altercados propiciados por abusos anteriores de la iglesia a la gente , pues a veces se toman la justicia por su mano , en esos años pasaban esas cosas , rasultado de hambrunas y extorsiones , que la iglesia nunca ha sido una santa , ni aqui ni en la alemania nazi ...
> 
> ...



Empiezo por el final, yo no debato con rojos que ignoran el pasado y que quieren tergiversarlo. 
Por supuesto que los comunistas estaban en el gobierno de Largo Caballero, ese que permitió el genocidio de Paracuellos bajo los dictados de Moscú. A ver si te crees que el PCE era un partido español, no me jodas que estaba a las órdenes del Komintern.
Lo dicho este hilo viene bien para recordar los crímenes del psoe, pce, anarquistas, erc y pnv.
El psoe ayer como hoy es un partido corrupto, ladrón y terrorista.


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Empiezo por el final, yo no debato con rojos que ignoran el pasado y que quieren tergiversarlo.
> Por supuesto que los comunistas estaban en el gobierno de Largo Caballero, ese que permitió el genocidio de Paracuellos bajo los dictados de Moscú. A ver si te crees que el PCE era un partido español, no me jodas que estaba a las órdenes del Komintern.
> Lo dicho este hilo viene bien para recordar los crímenes del psoe, pce, anarquistas, erc y pnv.
> El psoe ayer como hoy es un partido corrupto, ladrón y terrorista.




los comunistas estaban , pero no formaban parte del gobierno , facilitaron su formacion que es muy diferente

igual que en la transicion , facilitaron el tramite para el fin de la dictadura

de ahi a que gobernaban los comunistas hay un cuento que intentas vender , pero no es la relalidad , embustero tendencioso

y si , tenian relacion con otros paises comunistas , como ahora tienen relacion partidos de diferentes ideologias en toda europa , aunque para ti esto es ciencia ficcion

pero el que tenia relacion con los nazis y los fascistas era franco , y no dudo un segundo en dejar que bombardearan pueblos enteros ocn españoles como tu y yo simplemente porque le importaba una mierda y tenia que recibir favores y armas de esa gente , eso si es un patriota de pura cepa...

que el psoe tandra sus mierdas es evidente , ahora intentar hacer bueno a un dictador asesino es de ser un hijo de puta , como es tu caso

ya puedes seguir con tu mierda de argumentario para fachas descerebrados


----------



## todoayen (28 Ago 2022)

En los libros de texto la guerra civil empezó porque un día Franco se levantó por la mañana y se dijo "pues oye, me apetece dar un golpe y hacerme dictador".

No porque lleváramos 3 añazos de terror rojo, sin ley ni estado ni nada de nada....

Y eso es lo que la izquierda quiere implantar en las cabecitas.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> la realidad es que nada de eso pasó
> 
> lo que si pasó fue la dictadura brutal del amigo de los nazis
> 
> ...









Hay que tener umas gónadas del tamaño de la cabeza de Lenin para contradecir los testimonios personales de personas que relatan hechos que vivieron.

Mega dreammaster.


----------



## Berrón (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> hay que ver como os encnata fusilar a los que no piensan como tu , copsas de gentuza que defiende a dictadores
> 
> pues bien que echam mierda para que no se abran cunetas y se investigue todos los crimenes cometidos en esos años , seguro que los fachas tienen mucho mas que ocultar y les interesa que no se sepa nada
> 
> ...



Sí, a los asesinos y criminales de guerra SE LES FUSILA, aquí y en cualquier lado, imbécil. 
¿Que os ha impedido abrir "cunetas" si lleváis gobernando España y comunidades autónomas más de 40 años? ¿Sabes por qué no queréis en realidad abrir fosas y todo es en realidad un camelo para robar dinero? Porque buena parte de ellas son de nacionales asesinados por el Frente Popular. 









Guerra Civil: El 67% de las 322 fosas en Madrid tiene víctimas de la represión republicana


Un estudio oficial revela que el 67% de las 322 fosas localizadas en la Comunidad de Madrid son de personas asesinadas por republicanos.




okdiario.com











Abren una fosa achacada a la represión franquista y encuentran soldados nacionales - La Gaceta de la Iberosfera


Existe un tópico, entre los defensores de la Ley de Memoria Histórica, según el cual España sería el segundo país del mundo con más fosas comunes del mundo, supuestamente solo sería superado por Camboya, donde el régimen criminal de Pol Pot asesinó a unos dos millones de personas. Sin embargo...




gaceta.es















Los soldados franquistas también tienen memoria


Diecisiete cuerpos. Enterrados en el escrupuloso protocolo que debían tener las bajas militares según el bando franquista. Pies al sur, cabeza al norte. Diecisiete




www.google.com














Los restos de las fosas de Alcañiz pertenecen a fusilados por los anarquistas en 1936


Diario de Teruel. Edición digital del periódico turolense




www.diariodeteruel.es














Nadie se interesa tres días después por los 72 militares franquistas de la fosa de Borriol


El Grupo para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (GRMH) dio a conocer recientemente la existencia de un listado con los nombres de 72 soldados enterrados en Borriol durante septiembre de 1938, de los que 71 eran del bando nacional y 1 era un prisionero republicano. Tres días después, nadie...




www.levante-emv.com


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> los comunistas estaban , pero no formaban parte del gobierno , facilitaron su formacion que es muy diferente
> 
> igual que en la transicion , facilitaron el tramite para el fin de la dictadura
> 
> ...



Aqui es donde yo me informo, y tu solo sueltas gilipolleces e inventos







Esto es el comunismo a día de hoy

"Niñes" de sólo 15 años cantan la Internacional con el puño en alto en el campus de Teresa Rodríguez


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Empiezo por el final, yo no debato con rojos que ignoran el pasado y que quieren tergiversarlo.
> Por supuesto que los comunistas estaban en el gobierno de Largo Caballero, ese que permitió el genocidio de Paracuellos bajo los dictados de Moscú. A ver si te crees que el PCE era un partido español, no me jodas que estaba a las órdenes del Komintern.
> Lo dicho este hilo viene bien para recordar los crímenes del psoe, pce, anarquistas, erc y pnv.
> El psoe ayer como hoy es un partido corrupto, ladrón y terrorista.




¿Pero realmente crees que estos saben algo de la historia de España ?
Sólo hay que leer el hilo ,y ver que son como los perros de Pavlov.


----------



## machote hispano (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> con eso te consuelas tu , con panecillos....
> 
> 
> mejor te quedas en tu cueva con tus teorias de mierda y tus panecilos , y *dejas que la gente viva como quiera*
> ...



Eso se lo dices a tus amos, que no paran de meterse en la vida ajena, la dictadura de pesoETA+porremos, y no paran de meter sus mugrientas garras en los bolsillos ajenos para pagarte los 10 céntimos, y lo que sobra al depósito del falcón y a chochocharlas, mientras más gente duerme en la calle. Sucialismo en vena.


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Hay que tener umas gónadas del tamaño de la cabeza de Lenin para contradecir los testimonios personales de personas que relatan hechos que vivieron.
> 
> Mega dreammaster.




pues para no reconocer el desastre de una guerra civil y 40 años de dictadura , ni te cuento , ya lkas gonadas brillan por su ausencia , no te digo nada de un minimo de raciocinio o empatia

gente como tu es evidente que carece de tal capacidad


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Eso se lo dices a tus amos, que no paran de meterse en la vida ajena, la dictadura de pesoETA+porremos, y no paran de meter sus mugrientas garras en los bolsillos ajenos para pagarte los 10 céntimos, y lo que sobra al depósito del falcón y a chochocharlas, mientras más gente duerme en la calle. Sucialismo en vena.




la de mierdas sin sentido que se pueden soltar en un momento , acojonante


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Aqui es donde yo me informo, y tu solo sueltas gilipolleces e inventos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171405
> 
> ...




la cruzada española , hablan ahi del franquismo??

vaya pedrada que tienes en la cabeza , de ahi tus mierdas de comentarios


----------



## machote hispano (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> la de mierdas sin sentido que se pueden soltar en un momento , acojonante



Tienes que cambiar el estilo de escritura, no sólo el nick. 

Como se suele decir "aunque la mona se cambie de nick..." 





Edit. Si notas algo raro en tu entorno, te puedo asegurar que no tengo nada que ver. 

Pero lo que hagan otros no es asunto mío. 





Cuidado pues.


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> la cruzada española , hablan ahi del franquismo??
> 
> vaya pedrada que tienes en la cabeza , de ahi tus mierdas de comentarios



Este hilo va de la guerra civil léete el título aunque sea, sonao.
Tu eres un futuro cuneteable, rojo de mierda.


----------



## todoayen (28 Ago 2022)

El antipunitivismo va a shegaaaarrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## fluffy (28 Ago 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Qué sabrás tú de nada, payaso.



Este solo sabe insultar.


----------



## fluffy (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> los comunistas estaban , pero no formaban parte del gobierno , facilitaron su formacion que es muy diferente
> 
> igual que en la transicion , facilitaron el tramite para el fin de la dictadura
> 
> ...



Los comunistas en la transición no facilitaron nada. El cambio de régimen se estaba haciendo. Con o sin ellos. Se hizo la Ley de amnistía, eso sí, para que pudieran venir los muchos que tenían las manos manchadas de sangre (y de paso evitar problemas a algún franquista que otro, pero ellos fueron los principales beneficiarios). Que estuvieran los comunistas sirvió para darle más legitimidad a la transición, pero fueron usados para ello. Su voluntad no importaba nada.

Y sí, Franco tuvo contactos con la Alemania nazi al igual que los comunistas con la URSS. Es lo que tiene que en esa época triunfaran diferentes formas de gobierno estatalistas. Y en el caso de la URSS, abiertamente dictatorial y genocida. Vamos, lo que buscaban los comunistas. (Y en eso no han cambiado nada en todos estos años)


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Tienes que cambiar el estilo de escritura, no sólo el nick.
> 
> Como se suele decir "aunque la mona se cambie de nick..."
> 
> ...



que tenga cuidado tu madre 

y mucho


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Los comunistas en la transición no facilitaron nada. El cambio de régimen se estaba haciendo. Con o sin ellos. Se hizo la Ley de amnistía, eso sí, para que pudieran venir los muchos que tenían las manos manchadas de sangre (y de paso evitar problemas a algún franquista que otro, pero ellos fueron los principales beneficiarios). Que estuvieran los comunistas sirvió para darle más legitimidad a la transición, pero fueron usados para ello. Su voluntad no importaba nada.
> 
> Y sí, Franco tuvo contactos con la Alemania nazi al igual que los comunistas con la URSS. Es lo que tiene que en esa época triunfaran diferentes formas de gobierno estatalistas. Y en el caso de la URSS, abiertamente dictatorial y genocida. Vamos, lo que buscaban los comunistas. (Y en eso no han cambiado nada en todos estos años)




diferencias entre los comunistas y franco , que los comunistas no encargaron el bombardeo de pueblos porque si , de mano de aviacionn nazi tanto alemana como italiana

ya se que jode a los fachas ver que defienden a un asesino , que mataba porque si , pueblos enteros ya no por ideologia o cualquier razon , los bombardeaba porque eran pueblos de gente y el era el dictador que manejaba todo , si decidia que era bueno bombardearlos , pues alli morian como perros


ahopra intenta defender eso y dime que fue bueno para españa y que los comunistas eran malisimos que me descojono de ti en tu puta cara

putos adoradores de asesinos , asco que dais


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Este hilo va de la guerra civil léete el título aunque sea, sonao.
> Tu eres un futuro cuneteable, rojo de mierda.



por eso me pones un libro de las cruzadas?


si ya tenia claro que eras un inutil , pero ya que hasta te pongas a corroborarlo deja muy claro lo subnormal que eres


----------



## fluffy (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> diferencias entre los comunistas y franco , que los comunistas no encargaron el bombardeo de pueblos porque si , de mano de aviacionn nazi tanto alemana como italiana
> 
> ya se que jode a los fachas ver que defienden a un asesino , que mataba porque si , pueblos enteros ya no por ideologia o cualquier razon , los bombardeaba porque eran pueblos de gente y el era el dictador que manejaba todo , si decidia que era bueno bombardearlos , pues alli morian como perros
> 
> ...



Lecciones morales las justas, que tienes pinta de que si pudieras eliminarías a unos cuántos españoles.

Si no me concretas lo de los "bombardeos de pueblos", habrá que limitarse al de Guernica. Luego olvidamos el de Cabra (no te preocupes, que ya estoy aquí para recordártelo) que empataría el marcador.

Las peores atrocidades las realizaron los rojos en las retaguardias. Contra civiles. Contra indefensos. Y eso con el beneplácito de los mandatarios republicanos. Luego se tomaban ciudades y salía la gente aliviada a aplaudir la liberación.


----------



## I. de A. (28 Ago 2022)

*18 de julio de 1936, cuando los republicanos inventaron el bombardeo sobre población civil*
Juan E. Pflüger
/ 20 julio, 2016

Es otra de las barbaridades cometidas por el bando del Frente Popular durante la Guerra Civil. Nadie lo había hecho antes en ninguna parte del Mundo. Ni siquiera durante la Primera Guerra Mundial. Fue el primer bombardeo intencionado sobre población civil, ¡y todavía no había empezado la Guerra Civil! El levantamiento militar llevaba en marcha escasas horas y los aviones republicanos que despegaron del aeródromo de Tablada tenían órdenes claras: descargar 8 bombas sobre la capital del protectorado de Marruecos, Tetuán.









El día anterior habían lanzado tímidos bombardeos sobre los cuarteles sublevados en Ceuta y Larache. Pero esta vez era diferente. En esta ocasión lanzaron ocho proyectiles: tres sobre la sede del Alto Comisionado, que era el centro político del protectorado, y cinco sobre la medina, el barrio árabe de la ciudad que causaron 15 muertos y más de 40 heridos.
El objetivo buscado por los mandos republicanos no era otro que provocar las iras de la población árabe contra los militares, para dificultar el triunfo del levantamiento causando motines de la población. Para ello no tuvieron ningún inconveniente en matar y herir a civiles inocentes, entre ellos, decenas de mujeres y niños.
Los aviones empleados para ello fueron un Douglas DC-2 y un Fokker F-VII, dos aparatos de uso comercial que habían sido reconvertidos en bombarderos en los talleres de Tablada para aprovechar su mayor capacidad de carga para el transporte de proyectiles de más tamaño y más capacidad destructiva.








Pese a que inicialmente consiguieron provocar protestas de la población árabe, la rápida intervención del teniente coronel Juan Luis Beigbeder que logró la colaboración del gran visir Sidi Ahmed el Ganmia. Éste explicó a los musulmanes que el bombardeo había sido realizado por aviones gubernamentales y consiguió que los que protestaban se alistasen en masa en las tropas sublevadas.

Tras este bombardeo, la Fuerza Aérea republicana tomó como costumbre el bombardeo de todas aquellas poblaciones que fueron cayendo en manos del Ejército en su avance desde Sevilla hasta Badajoz. Los meses de Julio y Agosto vivieron más de tres docenas de bombardeos republicanos sobre población civil, con decenas de muertos y cientos de heridos. Pese a que fue una estrategia inicialmente propia del bando republicano, sus publicistas, con la guerra más avanzada, no dudaron en acusar de esta práctica a los nacionales repitiendo mitos como el de Guernica de manera incansable. Con ello lograron que se olvidaran que estos ataques sobre población civil fueron una invención suya.


----------



## I. de A. (28 Ago 2022)

*El bombardeo de Cabra










por José Calvo Poyato (hermano de la vicepresidente Carmen Calvo)*

03 de julio de 2019
La Vicepresidenta del Gobierno, Carmen Calvo, es paladín en los intentos de exhumar los restos del Generalísmo Franco del Valle de los Caídos. No entramos en sus razones si bien no deja de llamar la atención esa inquina con los restos de una persona bajo cuyas políticas sociales fue posible que un día todos los vástagos de una familia honrada cursaran carreras universitarias.

Vienen estas lineas a colación pues esta FNFF, en el estudio de la verdad histórica con todas las luces y sombras que se quieran, al estudiar el salvaje y sinsentido bombardeo rojo de la ciudad de Cabra durante la guerra civil hemos constatado que la Sra. Calvo es oiriunda de dicha ciudad, al tiempo que el autor de un relato de dicha salvaje acción resulta ser un hermano suyo.

Reproducimos ese articulo publicado en el ABC de Córdoba hace unos meses.
La propaganda marxista se hace eco continuamente del bombardeo alemán de Guernica pero suelen olvidarse siempre del de la ciudad de Cabra, ciudad natal de la VIcepresidenta.


*
El bombardeo de Cabra
José Calvo Poyato
Blog*

Estos días aparecen numerosos comentarios sobre un hecho acaecido el 7 de noviembre de 1938. Ese día Cabra fue bombardeada por la aviación republicana, siendo algo que forma parte de la historia de la ciudad y que siempre ha sido comentado como una tragedia lamentable. Lo señalo porque algunas de las informaciones de estos días lo presentan como una especie de descubrimiento. En Cabra nunca fue así. Por aquellas fechas la Guerra Civil entraba en su última fase, una vez que las tropas franquistas, en los últimos días de octubre, habían roto las líneas republicanas en la dura batalla del Ebro y dejaba al ejército vencedor abierto el camino hacia Cataluña y la frontera francesa. Era el principio del fin de la guerra iniciada con la rebelión militar del julio de 1936.

*Cabra estaba muy lejos de ser un objetivo estratégico.* Distante muchos kilómetros de los frentes de batalla que permanecían activos a estas alturas del conflicto -se ha pretendido explicar como causante del bombardeo la presencia de algunas tropas italianas en la población-, resulta muy difícil encontrar alguna razón de tipo estratégico o militar que permita explicar la tragedia vivida por los egabrenses en aquel otoño de hace ahora ochenta años.

Fueron tres los aviones que llevaron a cabo el bombardeo. Eran de fabricación soviética -la URSS de Stalin fue el principal proveedor de armas al bando republicano-, conocidos como Katiuskas. El ataque se produjo en torno a las siete y media de la mañana y sobre Cabra cayeron unas veinte bombas, provocando una terrible mortandad porque la bomba de mayor potencia cayó en el mercado de abastos, que se encontraba muy concurrido a esa hora. Esa fue una de las causas por la que sus efectos fueron particularmente trágicos. Allí hubo en torno a medio centenar de víctimas mortales que o bien murieron en ese momento o como consecuencia de las heridas. También fueron particularmente graves sus consecuencias en el barrio de la Villa y en los aledaños del Cerro, en la zona más antigua de la población.

El número total de muertos se situó en torno a un centenar, siendo aproximadamente el doble la cifra de los heridos. Según se recoge en la obra de Antonio Arrabal: «El bombardeo de Cabra: el Guernica de la Subbética», el número de muertos se elevó a ciento nueve, de los que noventa y seis lo fueron en el momento en que cayeron las bombas, a los que se sumaron los que fallecieron en las horas y días siguientes a causa de las heridas.

El bombardeo sufrido por Cabra aparecía recogido el 9 de noviembre, en el parte de la guerra que publicaba el ejército franquista. En él se señalaba: «La aviación roja, huyendo de los encuentros que tantas pérdidas le cuestan y alejándose de todo objetivo militar, lleva varios días dedicada batir pueblos civiles de la zona nacional, lo más alejados posible de las de las actividades militares y desde los que les es fácil la huida… hoy correspondió la cobarde e inhumana agresión al pueblo de Cabra».

En Cabra no hubo nada parecido, en lo que a propaganda se refiere, con lo ocurrido en Guernica cuando la aviación franquista, poco importa que fueran sus autores aviones de la Legión Cóndor, bombardeó la villa vizcaína. No hubo un Picasso que denunciara la barbarie cometida por la aviación republicana en Cabra, como hizo el artista malagueño con lo ocurrido en la localidad vasca.


----------



## I. de A. (28 Ago 2022)

*Bombardear civiles, una práctica frentepopulista manejada por su propaganda*
Juan E. Pflüger
/ 29 octubre, 2015
Durante la Guerra Civil se produjeron bombardeos sobre población civil en muchos municipios de España. Es incuestionable. Pero fue una técnica que empezó a practicar el bando del Frente Popular y que practicaron abundantemente durante toda la contienda, a pesar de que su propaganda y sus voceros se empeñen en intentar achacar esas prácticas como una exclusiva del ejército de Franco.

Los primeros bombardeos sobre civiles los realizó la aviación “gubernamental” sobre barrios populares de Ceuta y Melilla el 19 de julio de 1936, el objetivo era que la población de extracto social más bajo se revelase contra los sublevados en el foco mismo de la sublevación. De hecho, unidades del ejército de África se desplazaron para socorrer a los heridos por la acción bélica frentepopulista y detuvieron, sobre el terreno, a varios miembros del PCE, del PSOE y de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas cuando repartían soflamas que llamaban a “parar a los alzados”.

Pero no fueron casos aislados, ni mucho menos. Antes de que terminase el mes de julio de 1936, es decir, en apenas doce días, la aviación frentepopulista había bombardeado ya Zaragoza, Córdoba, Sevilla, Toledo y varias localidades controladas por los alzados.

Si bien fueron bombardeos de escasa efectividad que causaron pocas víctimas, el primer episodio con cierta repercusión se produjo el último día del mes de julio en varias poblaciones de Extremadura. Los hechos son, cuanto menos, llamativos. Los agentes de la Guardia Civil de Cáceres y de Mérida fueron enviados, junto a sus familias, a Madrid para evitar que se sumasen al levantamiento. En el tren que les trasportaba se amotinaron y se dirigieron, pasando por Santa Amalia, a Miajadas. Las dos poblaciones fueron bombardeadas por aviones del Gobierno en sendas operaciones de castigo. En ambos casos las víctimas fueron civiles, ni un solo guardia ya que no se encontraban en las poblaciones en el momento de los bombardeos.

Mérida recibió en las últimas semanas de agosto varios bombardeos, al igual que Sevilla y otras poblaciones bajo control de los nacionales. Entre el 15 y el 31 de agosto hubo 45 incursiones aéreas republicanas sobre población civil con un balance de ochenta muertos y ciento cincuenta heridos. El más duro se produjo en Santa Amalia, donde se había alojado la columna Castejón en su avance hacia Madrid. El pueblo fue bombardeado y murieron 46 civiles.








Si damos un salto en el tiempo, en la campaña del norte durante la primavera de 1937, los bombardeos del ejército frentepopulista se convirtieron en acciones de castigo sobre la población civil en lugares bajo control de los alzados. Así, el 12 de abril de aquel año bombardearon Valladolid, causando 30 muertos y más de 100 heridos, pero en los días siguientes machacaron Palma de Mallorca, Granada, Sevilla, Talavera de la Reina, Burgos, Alba de Tormes, Navalcarnero, Segovia, Cantalejo, Cáceres, Córdoba, Daroca, Calatayud, Miranda de Ebro y Zaragoza.

Especial inquina mostraron sobre la ciudad de Cáceres en los meses siguientes. Allí el 23 de julio de 1937 cinco Katiuskas arrojaron 18 bombas en el Mercado de Abastos, el Instituto de Enseñanzas Medias, Gobierno Civil, Plaza de Santa María, trasera del cuartel de la Guardia Civil y las calles Santi Estpíritu y Nidos. Más de 70 muertos y casi 300 heridos que los historiadores marxistas eliminan sistemáticamente de sus historias sobre la Guerra Civil.

Este tipo de acciones continuó durante toda la Guerra Civil con intensidad semejante. Pero llama mucho la atención el bombardeo que se produjo sobre la población de Cabra el 7 de noviembre de 1938. Situada en la retaguardia más lejana del frente, en Córdoba, tres bombarderos republicanos descargaron en día de mercado veinte bombas que causaron 109 bajas inmediatas y 234 heridos de los que algunos fallecerían en los días siguientes. Fue una campaña de castigo que se oculta habitualmente en los libros de texto, a la vez que se magnifica el que un año antes y en zona de vanguardia de guerra se produjo sobre Guernica con consecuencias muy similares.


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> por eso me pones un libro de las cruzadas?
> 
> 
> si ya tenia claro que eras un inutil , pero ya que hasta te pongas a corroborarlo deja muy claro lo subnormal que eres



De las cruzadas dice jaja 
Menudo energúmeno.
Anda pringado que eres un pringado que solo te dedicas a insultar pero no sabes nada so ignorante. Callate la boca y ponte a leer y ya si eso intervienen pero no te pongas de saber de la guerra porque eres el tipo más zasqueado de la historia de burbuja.


----------



## I. de A. (28 Ago 2022)

*La Ley de Memoria Histórica impide abrir la fosa común con las víctimas del bombardeo de Cabra
Sólo contempla los enterramientos clandestinos, no oficiales, y nunca de víctimas del bando republicano*






Una calle de Cabra con una casa destrozada por el bombardeo de 1938 – CRIS VELASCO / ARCHIVO DE LA BIBLIOTECA NACIONAL
Luis Miranda
@Luis_JMiranda
CórdobaActualizado:08/11/2018 11:35h
*NOTICIAS RELACIONADAS*

El bombardeo de cabra
El bombardeo de Cabra por el bando republicano en 1938, en imágenes
¿Hay más de medio centenar de personas condenadas a reposar para siempre en una fosa común, sin que haya ninguna herramienta legal para sacarlos de donde están? Según la norma actual, parece que la mitad de los muertos en el bombardeo de Cabra del 7 de noviembre de 1938, enterrados conjuntamente en el cementerio de la ciudad de la Subbética, no se pueden mover de donde están.
Un día después de la tragedia que acabaría llegando hasta los 109 muertos en las semanas siguientes, Cabra se dispuso a enterrar a los muertos y apenas había medios y lugares para hacerlo. Muchos pueblos vecinos ayudaron con comida, material sanitario y médicos, y Lucena, además de eso, envió ataúdes, que eran necesarios para afrontar lo que había sucedido. A los muertos se les enterró en una fosa común en el cementerio municipal, que entonces quedó en una de las zonas finales, junto a una pared. No hubo otra forma.
*Promovido por las autoridades*
El profesor Antonio Arrabal, autor del libro «El bombardeo de Cabra: el Guernica de la Subbética», que publicó la editorial Sarriá y del que pronto llegará la tercera edición, intentó que los caídos aquel día tuvieran una sepultura más digna, pero no lo consiguió. Forma parte de la Comisión de Memoria Histórica de Cabra y allí planteó que se pudiese abrir aquella fosa para buscar un lugar mejor, pero la respuesta fue que la Ley de Memoria Histórica, que a esas horas buscaba abrir fosas en toda España, no lo permitía por sus características.

Una placa con los nombres y una cruz es el recuerdo en el cementerio de Cabra
Aquella, recuerda el autor, no es una fosa clandestina, realizada después de un fusilamiento en una cuenta, sino oficial, en un terreno municipal, y promovida por las mismas autoridades. «Y además está el hecho de que no son víctimas de la represión franquista, que es para lo que se hace la Ley de Memoria Histórica», sino de personas que murieron por una acción de la aviación gubernamental. Pero él lo tiene claro: «Son también víctimas de la Guerra Civil y se da por hecho que son sólo las que padecieron el franquismo».
Se colocó una lápida con los nombres de los fallecidos y hasta allí se trasladó una cruz que había estado junto al colegio de las Madres Escolapias, donde los «katiuskas» del ejército republicano descargaron la primera de las bombas con las que sembraron Cabra de muerte y destrucción de las 7.27 horas de la mañana de aquel 7 de noviembre de 1938.
Origen: La Ley de Memoria Histórica impide abrir la fosa común con las víctimas del bombardeo de Cabra


----------



## machote hispano (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> que tenga cuidado tu madre
> 
> y mucho



Falconeti y la rata chepuda te dan las gracias por ser tan ecologista y gastar tan pocas luces. 

Cuando quieras te pasas por la moncloaca y el marquesado de Galapagar, te darán las gracias por ser tan generoso en permitirles tener la vida gratis con tu dinero. Te dejarán lamerles la suela del zapato de 5000€ del felón, y lamer la escobilla del retrete al lado de la piscina, donde el ex-coletas se pajea pensando en todos los que le votaron y ahora duermen en la calle.


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Falconeti y la rata chepuda te dan las gracias por ser tan ecologista y gastar tan pocas luces.
> 
> Cuando quieras te pasas por la moncloaca y el marquesado de Galapagar, te darán las gracias por ser tan generoso en permitirles tener la vida gratis con tu dinero. Te dejarán lamerles la suela del zapato de 5000€ del felón, y lamer la escobilla del retrete al lado de la piscina, donde el ex-coletas se pajea pensando en todos los que le votaron y ahora duermen en la calle.




e galapagar pagan hipoteca , por si no lo sabias

y cobraban lo mismo que el resto de politicos en el senado , como los 52 de vox que no hacen una mierda ni por ti ni por nadie

al igual que al sanchez , que estaa ahi gracias a los corruptios hasta la medula del pp 

pero oye , si te gustan los ladrones y los vagos con la derecha en este pais estas totalmente representado


----------



## machote hispano (28 Ago 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> *La Ley de Memoria Histórica impide abrir la fosa común con las víctimas del bombardeo de Cabra
> Sólo contempla los enterramientos clandestinos, no oficiales, y nunca de víctimas del bando republicano*
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero cómo coño es posible semejant...? No importa, olvide mi pregunta. 

Con Paco se podía desenterrar los muertos, pero con permiso de un juez, presentando alegaciones y pruebas, no por que sí. No en vano lo de profanar tumbas además de prohibido estaba muy mal visto; a los muertos dejarlos descansar. 

Ahora es un negocio, con el visto bueno del profanador sanchinflas, pero lo de ser justo y ecuánime, ya para otro día... 

Para colmo los números no cuadran, faltan millones de fusilados por el malvado Franco, y apenas quedan un par de miles de fosas, según cifras de los propios profanadores que lo mismo desentierran huesos de animales y los siguen poniendo en el mapa de fosas, como desentierran civiles torturados y ejecutados por pesohez, y echan un manto de tierra y de silencio, borrando las huellas de su pasado criminal de cualquier documento. 

LA GRAN FOSA DE ÓRGIVA, GRANADA

Cojones con el autor del blog, el fondo negro no es cómodo para leer:



> *LA GRAN FOSA DE ÓRGIVA, GRANADA*
> Un suceso levantó densa polvareda a finales del verano de 2003: el hallazgo, en un barranco de Órgiva, Granada, de un osario durante la construcción de unas obras del ministerio de Fomento. De inmediato empezó a hablarse de una enorme fosa común "perfectamente documentada", de "fusilamientos masivos", de "exterminio de compatriotas por motivos ideológicos".
> Un catedrático de Economía de la universidad de Granada caracterizó el barranco como "lugar de crímenes y de muertes" por donde "había corrido un río de sangre". Supuestos testigos recordaban la llegada de camiones cargados de "hombres, mujeres y niños", a quienes bajaban, mataban a tiros y hacían caer rodando a la zanja, echándoles luego cal viva, "y así un día y otro".
> El catedrático calculó en 5.000 las víctimas, si bien la Asociación por la Memoria, algo menos sanguinaria, las rebajaba a la mitad. Se aumentó el dramatismo poniendo en la picota la "indiferencia" del gobierno Aznar, o hablando del "miedo" de los obreros a perder el trabajo si hablaban de los huesos hallados. Los de la "memoria" señalaban piadosamente que sólo buscaban "el respeto a las familias" de los fusilados, como si alguien les faltara a ese respeto.
> ...



Ni que decir que todos los imbéciles que creyeron que era el "Paracuellos" de Franco, se han dedicado a borrar las huellas de sus tonterías, y a seguir poniendo el cazo para vivir del cuento. 

Me pregunto qué pasaría si la infame ley de Desmemoria se modifica para poner nombre y apellidos a TODOS los implicados y no solamente una parte. 

Pronóstico de lluvia de lágrimas...


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Lecciones morales las justas, que tienes pinta de que si pudieras eliminarías a unos cuántos españoles.
> 
> Si no me concretas lo de los "bombardeos de pueblos", habrá que limitarse al de Guernica. Luego olvidamos el de Cabra (no te preocupes, que ya estoy aquí para recordártelo) que empataría el marcador.
> 
> Las peores atrocidades las realizaron los rojos en las retaguardias. Contra civiles. Contra indefensos. Y eso con el beneplácito de los mandatarios republicanos. Luego se tomaban ciudades y salía la gente aliviada a aplaudir la liberación.




solo tienes que usar la wikipedia , pero ni a eso llegas ... inutil


----------



## jabalino (28 Ago 2022)

Historia de Disney para mononeuronales. Vais a pasar por el mundo sin enteraros de la la misa la media. 

Darías vergüenza ajena si no fuera porque das asco.


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> *La Ley de Memoria Histórica impide abrir la fosa común con las víctimas del bombardeo de Cabra
> Sólo contempla los enterramientos clandestinos, no oficiales, y nunca de víctimas del bando republicano*
> 
> 
> ...




pues por lo que se ve a nadie le interesan , ni a los del supuesto bando al que pertenecian

ya que la ley de memoria historica no contemple abrir la fosa comun de cabra , es un buen invent

aunque ahi me gustaba mas la posicion del tontolaba de rajoy , al que le importaba una mierda todo y se jactaba de no destinar un euro , ni a estos de cabra ni a ningun otro , el gran patriota que se pasa las leyes por el forro


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ago 2022)

Fake new, le Figaro entrevista a un subnormal, ese es su único delito, el contenido que el op atribuye al diario es todo del subnormal.


----------



## jabalino (28 Ago 2022)

Solo podéis intentar tener un poquito de razón con la exageración y la mentira. En cuanto perdáis el apoyo mediático de las élites van a faltar palomitas.


----------



## jabalino (28 Ago 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Fake new, le Figaro entrevista a un subnormal, ese es su único delito, el contenido que el op atribuye al diario es todo del subnormal.



Dilo sin llorar, subcampeón.


----------



## machote hispano (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> e galapagar pagan hipoteca , por si no lo sabias
> 
> y cobraban lo mismo que el resto de politicos en el senado , como los 52 de vox que no hacen una mierda ni por ti ni por nadie
> 
> ...



"Vallecas en el corazón...", no en el bolsillo, y lo de dos SMI... para otro día. 
"No a indultos, No a pactar con proetarras, se lo repito 20 veces..." 

680 millones (y lo que no cuentan) evaporado, pero la culpa _siempre_ es de otros. 

1/4 millón muertos de Covid por una foto del begoño el cho8M, pero la culpa de otros... 



Ya lo decía Goya" El sueño de la razón, produce monstruos"

Vigila tu entorno. Tendrás noticias.


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

con lo bonicos y bien explicados que estan estos videos y aqui aferrandose a lo que ha dicho un tio en un periodico frances 

los patriotas de este pais son de la peor calaña que te puedes encontrar


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ago 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> El pederasta confeso está nerviosito. Si la izquierda queda desbancada ideológicamente, no tendrá ninguna fuerza política que pueda amparar sus atroces y repugnantes vicios con menores.



Creo que confundes vicios del nacional catolicismo con vicios inexistentes de izquierdas


----------



## jabalino (28 Ago 2022)

Los más asesinos? No has aprobado ni 4 de primaria, analfabeto.


----------



## feldene flash (28 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> "Vallecas en el corazón...", no en el bolsillo, y lo de dos SMI... para otro día.
> "No a indultos, No a pactar con proetarras, se lo repito 20 veces..."
> 
> 680 millones (y lo que no cuentan) evaporado, pero la culpa _siempre_ es de otros.
> ...




vaya , que se ha comprado una casa , menudo delincuente ....

vamos a excusar a todos los corruptos y ladrones que hubo en el gobierno y que siguen ahi trabajando en una sede pagada con dinero negro , fabriocando pruebas policiales y usando la justicia para fabricar pruebas falsas , que estos son los que dan confianza y hay que votar

a gente que se hipoteca para vivir en una casa hay que acosarlos y demonizarlos , es gente peligrosa


----------



## machote hispano (28 Ago 2022)

Sabes que no puedo responderte. 


Sería abusar.


----------



## jabalino (28 Ago 2022)

Aún no has rebatido ni media frase de lo que aquí varios foreros resumen. No sales del facha nazi caca culo pedo pis. Llamarte patético se queda corto. Sigue con tu neuronita haciendo el juego de esas élites que dices batallar.


----------



## fluffy (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> solo tienes que usar la wikipedia , pero ni a eso llegas ... inutil



Usar la wikipedia e insultar por internet.
Tienes el pack completo, niño.


----------



## machote hispano (28 Ago 2022)

Bueno rojillos, tengo que tomar la merienda y prepararme, que mañana toca ver a los mierdas que votaron pesoETA+porremos llorar por el precio de la electricidad:







Rojillos a llorar a la cuneta


----------



## jabalino (28 Ago 2022)

Los rojos mataron todo lo que pudieron del 31 al 39, pero evidentemente lo que tú llamas represión y es en realidad rendición de cuentas, no lo pueden llevar a cabo los perdedores. 

Venga, ya te he preñado el alma, a llorar y a dormir.


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Ago 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Creo que confundes vicios del nacional catolicismo con vicios inexistentes de izquierdas



Ya vimos el repulsivo caso de abusos sexuales a menores tuteladas en Valencia y Baleares. La izquierda era y es pederasta.


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

Toma Wikipedia 

El término «Terror Rojo» se empleó por primera vez para definir las últimas seis semanas del período conocido como El Terror durante la Revolución francesa, que finalizaron con la ejecución de Maximilien Robespierre. En contraposición, se llamó Terror Blanco al período represivo inmediatamente posterior, en el que las anteriores víctimas se transformaron en verdugos.[3]

Tras la revolución rusa de 1917, se llamó «Terror Rojo» a un período de tiempo entre 1918 y 1922 durante el cual los bolcheviques efectuaron una campaña de arrestos y ejecuciones masivas. Antes de la Guerra Civil el término «Terror Rojo» se empleaba exclusivamente en referencia a dicho período. Tras iniciarse la guerra, las fuentes de propaganda del bando nacional reacuñaron el término para referirse a los incidentes de asesinatos organizados por el bando republicano, hablando de un «nuevo Terror Rojo».[4][5][6]Los sublevados emplearon la represión republicana como justificación _a posteriori_ de la necesidad de un levantamiento armado para detener «los evidentes desmanes de la horda roja».









Terror Rojo (España) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Ago 2022)

Felipón, narizotas, cierra el pico y trágate los 58cm de falo pepepo en Andalucía.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ago 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Dilo sin llorar, subcampeón.



Subcampeón vosotros, que vuestro Franco tuvo que regalar el país a usa para mantener el poder, hasta hoy, y eso fue porque fuisteis subcampeones de la IIGM, bueno, subcampeón fue Alemania, vosotros no llegasteis ni al medallero, os dejaron para lamer las pelotas del campeón desde abajo, donde atrastrasteis al resto de españoles que no fueron unos hijos de puta genocidas. No llores.


----------



## Registrador (28 Ago 2022)

Eso lo sabe hasta el que asó la manteca.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ago 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Ya vimos el repulsivo caso de abusos sexuales a menores tuteladas en Valencia y Baleares. La izquierda era y es pederasta.



La única ideología e institución que ha encubierto y protegido pederastas es la iglesia católica, y en el caso español también con la ayuda fascista, desde siempre.


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

Vez como eres un impresentable que no hace sino insultar y eso que se te ponen fuentes para que aprendas algo, BORRICO.


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Ago 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> La única ideología e institución que ha encubierto y protegido pederastas es la iglesia católica, y en el caso español también con la ayuda fascista, desde siempre.



¿La única? No hay secta pederasta más despreciable y repugnante que la izquierda española.

No queráis saber lo que haremos con vosotros los pederastas confesos cuando os atrapemos.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> pues para no reconocer el desastre de una guerra civil y 40 años de dictadura , ni te cuento , ya lkas gonadas brillan por su ausencia , no te digo nada de un minimo de raciocinio o empatia
> 
> gente como tu es evidente que carece de tal capacidad



Es usted el que, de nuevo, sigue sin reconocer la causa de la guerra civil. Y cuando se lo hacen ver, lo único que dice es que la información que le dan es falsa y es propaganda y .... patatas.

Que a usted le guste alimentarse con alpiste no significa, por un lado, que sea bueno hacerlo y, por otro lado, que el resto de personas tengan que seguir su ejemplo.

En este hilo hay bastante información para, si lo desea, ampliar un poco el tamaño de su comedero.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## PLS--palasaca (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hippy Lollas (28 Ago 2022)

... convertir a España en una república soviética.


----------



## John Connor (28 Ago 2022)

Joder pero si es que la versión histórica oficial es el argumento de las precuelas de Star Wars...


----------



## John Connor (28 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Estan unos y otros como para dar lecciones. Como si los isabelinos le echasen la culpa a los carlistas de iniciar las guerras del mismo nombre.
> 
> Cada bando desde su lado se montara su pelicula, como se ha hecho siempre a los largo de los siglos. Atenas-Esparta, Roma-Cartago, EEUU-URRS.
> 
> Es una gilipoyez darle vueltas y una perdida de tiempo. Por suerte o por desgracia las nuevas generaciones son tan burras que estas subnormalidades quedaran sepultadas por el tiempo. Se acabo el rojos y azules. Un mal que lleva asolando a España desde hace varias generaciones y que no le permite avanzar.



Yo te digo que vamos a peor. En nada llegan los aniversarios de todo el percal y toda esa caterva de impresentables que son nuestros queridos políticos no hacen más que ponerlo en el candelero a todas horas, sobre todo unos que parece que están OBSESIONADOS con toda esa mierda.


----------



## Poseidón (28 Ago 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Yo te digo que vamos a peor. En nada llegan los aniversarios de todo el percal y toda esa caterva de impresentables que son nuestros queridos políticos no hacen más que ponerlo en el candelero a todas horas, sobre todo unos que parece que están OBSESIONADOS con toda esa mierda.



Pero la ventaja es que a la chavalada le va a dar por el culo los homenajes y los centenarios. Como nos lo dio a nosotros las guerras carlistas. El problema es que por pura matematica historica a España le toca otra guerra civil dentro de poco.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ago 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿La única? No hay secta pederasta más despreciable y repugnante que la izquierda española.
> 
> No queráis saber lo que haremos con vosotros los pederastas confesos cuando os atrapemos.


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Ago 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1171716











El escándalo de los abusos a menores tutelados por Mónica Oltra: 175 casos, un litigio y cero responsables


Los socios del Ejecutivo valenciano eluden su responsabilidad en la gestión de los menores tutelados y señalan al PP por denunciar la situación.




www.elespanol.com





Lo pagaréis caro asquerosos pederastas socialistas / podemitas.


----------



## AMP (28 Ago 2022)

No fue un golpe de estado sino una revolución, como la vuestra de 1917.


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

Por orgullo. Ser fascista es ser anticomunista.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ago 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> El escándalo de los abusos a menores tutelados por Mónica Oltra: 175 casos, un litigio y cero responsables
> 
> 
> Los socios del Ejecutivo valenciano eluden su responsabilidad en la gestión de los menores tutelados y señalan al PP por denunciar la situación.
> ...



Por mucho que insistas esos vicios, esas injusticias, esos delitos, son de los tuyos desde el 36, además como arma de guerra y después institucionalizado a través de vuestra repugnante iglesia católica. Independiente del hecho aislado y juzgado que pones, para hacerte sentir bien a ti mismo y no suicidarte de propio asco.


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

Esos sois los comunistas, los mayores asesinos de españoles y vendidos a Moscú.


----------



## Galvani (28 Ago 2022)

No hace falta estudiar. Es el típico dicho de dos no se pegan... Dicho falso porque la paciencia se acaba.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> diferencias entre los comunistas y franco , que los comunistas no encargaron el bombardeo de pueblos porque si , de mano de aviacionn nazi tanto alemana como italiana
> 
> ya se que jode a los fachas ver que defienden a un asesino , que mataba porque si , pueblos enteros ya no por ideologia o cualquier razon , los bombardeaba porque eran pueblos de gente y el era el dictador que manejaba todo , si decidia que era bueno bombardearlos , pues alli morian como perros
> 
> ...



Las primeros bombardeos sobre población civil los comete el ejército Republicano en las ciudades del Norte de África,y luego siguieron bombardeando ciudades ,estaban en una guerra.
Los comunistas,anarquistas y demás ralea se dedicaban en retaguardia a ir asesinado civiles , católicos,curas,monjas etc.
Deja de aprender historia en la secta ,y coge un libro ,que tienes un 10 en propaganda,y un cero en historia.


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Ago 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Por mucho que insistas esos vicios, esas injusticias, esos delitos, son de los tuyos desde el 36, además como arma de guerra y después institucionalizado a través de vuestra repugnante iglesia católica. Independiente del hecho aislado y juzgado que pones, para hacerte sentir bien a ti mismo y no suicidarte de propio asco.



Hecho aislado dice la mangina hija de la grandísima puta. Baleares y Valencia. Cientos de casos. Odio y persecución contra las menores tuteladas para que los politicastros progres se vayan de rositas.

No me extraña que os hayan masacrado y exterminado en todos los países del mundo donde habéis intentado implantar vuestra repugnante ideología totalitaria de odio, robo y mentira.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (28 Ago 2022)

Hola marxista.

No, no. Aquí el único que piensa que todos son fascistas es usted. Todos los que no le bailan el agua y le dan la razón.

Hasta el siguiente post, marxista.


----------



## klopec (28 Ago 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> diferencias entre los comunistas y franco , que los comunistas no encargaron el bombardeo de pueblos porque si , de mano de aviacionn nazi tanto alemana como italiana
> 
> ya se que jode a los fachas ver que defienden a un asesino , que mataba porque si , pueblos enteros ya no por ideologia o cualquier razon , los bombardeaba porque eran pueblos de gente y el era el dictador que manejaba todo , si decidia que era bueno bombardearlos , pues alli morian como perros
> 
> ...



Deje de decir chorradas. Sólo los bombardeos sobre Córdoba por parte de la aviación roja dejaron más víctimas que en Guernica, llegando a bombardear un Hospital Militar, crimen de guerra, por cierto.

No paran de repetir los mismos bulos, refutados una y otra vez, cuando gobiernan con el apoyo de los que llevaron a cabo matanzas como la de Hipercor en Barcelona.

Siguen siendo la misma chusma criminal que perdió la guerra. Peores, diría yo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ago 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Hecho aislado dice la mangina hija de la grandísima puta. Baleares y Valencia. Cientos de casos. Odio y persecución contra las menores tuteladas para que los politicastros progres se vayan de rositas.
> 
> No me extraña que os hayan masacrado y exterminado en todos los países del mundo donde habéis intentado implantar vuestra repugnante ideología totalitaria de odio, robo y mentira.



Dos casos son cientos de casos???? Jajaja, esto en psicología se llama proyectar. No subnormalito, no, los cientos de casos están en el nacional catolicismo.


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Ago 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Dos casos son cientos de casos???? Jajaja, esto en psicología se llama proyectar. No subnormalito, no, los cientos de casos están en el nacional catolicismo.



¿Dos casos dices rojodeputa? Los casos de Baleares y Valencia tienen cientos de menores afectados, por tanto son cientos de casos. Eso por ho hablar del gran nido de pederastas que hay en la izquierda y los continuos episodios de abusos que generan. Si te empezara a publicar casos saturaría el servidor, me cago en tu Dios, asqueroso pederasta.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ago 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿Dos casos dices rojodeputa? Los casos de Baleares y Valencia tienen cientos de menores afectados, por tanto son cientos de casos. Eso por ho hablar del gran nido de pederastas que hay en la izquierda y los continuos episodios de abusos que generan. Si te empezara a publicar casos saturaría el servidor, me cago en tu Dios, asqueroso pederasta.



Qué sí qué sí, se nota por tus palabras lo preocupado que estás tú por esos niños, exhalas pena y congoja....


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Ago 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Qué sí qué sí, se nota por tus palabras lo preocupado que estás tú por esos niños, exhalas pena y congoja....



Ya ha habido dimisiones de politicuchos progres, pero falta el gran escarmiento punitivo y coactivo para que el degenerado pederasta progre no lo vuelva a hacer nunca más y sirva de aviso a otra gentuza como vosotros.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ago 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Ya ha habido dimisiones de politicuchos progres, pero falta el gran escarmiento punitivo y coactivo para que el degenerado pederasta progre no lo vuelva a hacer nunca más y sirva de aviso a otra gentuza como vosotros.



Dimisión, algo desconocido para los pederastas defendidos en el nacional catolicismo, ya que era algo institucional, articulado en la iglesia católica. Igual que juicio o cárcel, ni saben lo que significa.







Como este caso habrá cientos de miles ocultos y perdidos en la noche oscura del fascismo y postfacismo español que tú defiendes y representas tan bien, con tu odio esculpido en tus estúpidas y retrasadas intervenciones, propias de un engendro mitad maldad mitad idiotez.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ago 2022)

Y violaron y reventaron a niñas violándolas (hay testimonios espeluznantes), y robaron niños, y esclavizaron, y persiguieron y masacraron durante décadas, e impusieron un régimen totalitario religioso que ríete tú del puto cuento de la criada ese.


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

Ni puta idea tienes, ni de las cifras ni de nada. Ignoras las fuentes que te han puesto a tu gusto, así que no voy a responderte más. Por cierto, fascismo es en Italia, en España nunca hubo fascismo ni Franco era fascista.


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

En Paracuellos los internacionalistas asesinaron a 10.000 inocentes entre ellos niños, los nacionales a ninguno, porque no hubo un Paracuellos en la zona de Franco.


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

He leído que fueron cerca de 10000, que son 3000 vale, 3000 vs 0.


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

El comunismo se basa en la mentira. Dime una cárcel que estuviera bajo la responsabilidad de Franco donde se produjeran sacas de presos políticos y asesinados por la espalda o con un tiro en la nuca a lo Stalin style como le gustaba a la motorizada del psoe y a la eta.


----------



## Nicors (28 Ago 2022)

Una sola venga dime, pon fuente para variar, no solo inventos.


----------



## klopec (29 Ago 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Y violaron y reventaron a niñas violándolas (hay testimonios espeluznantes), y robaron niños, y esclavizaron, y persiguieron y masacraron durante décadas, e impusieron un régimen totalitario religioso que ríete tú del puto cuento de la criada ese.



Todavía no se entera el caballero que en su totalidad, el Auto del delincuente Balta Garzón está desmontado con hechos y pruebas. No hay niños robados, no hay 150000 rojos en las cunetas ni hay ningún genocidio.

Si quiere seguir desvariando memeces concrete el caso y así nos reímos todos. Ni siquiera el panfleto de Preston se lo creen los del chiringuito


Da el nombres, no te escaquees. Y del lugar de los 5000 también, no vaya a ser que te pase lo de siempre, que se suponen 1000 y aparecen cuatro del otro bando.


----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)

Not found pone. Nada, mentira comunista y al ignore chaval.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ni puta idea tienes, ni de las cifras ni de nada. Ignoras las fuentes que te han puesto a tu gusto, así que no voy a responderte más. Por cierto, fascismo es en Italia, en España nunca hubo fascismo ni Franco era fascista.



Claro, ni tampoco tú eres subnormal.


----------



## Max Kraven (29 Ago 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Cualquiera que estudie la historia sacaria esa conclusión, pues hubieron tres golpes de estado, dos de la izquierda, y uno de los generales, capitaneados por el General Mola, al que sustituyó Franco. Primero hubo un golpe de estado en Asturias, en el 34 y despues otro en Cataluña, donde a Companys le pararon los pies hasta los militares catalanes. Las últimas elecciones las ganó la derecha, pero Largo Caballero (El Lenin español) ya había advertido en numerosos discursos, que ganaría en las calles lo que perdiera en las urnas, lo mismo que hicieron los bolcheviques, que tambien perdieron las elecciones en Rusia. Largo Caballero advirtio en numerosas ocasiones que implantaria el comunismo en España. Si queris entender el clima que había en aquella España hay que leer el libro "La revolución española vista por una republicana" de Clara Campoamor.
> 
> 
> 
> PD. No hace falta que lo compreis por Amazon.



Hinachada de cojones de cojones. Puta república que nunca funcionó en España, y no se enteran.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Ago 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Todavía no se entera el caballero que en su totalidad, el Auto del delincuente Balta Garzón está desmontado con hechos y pruebas. No hay niños robados, no hay 150000 rojos en las cunetas ni hay ningún genocidio.
> 
> Si quiere seguir desvariando memeces concrete el caso y así nos reímos todos. Ni siquiera el panfleto de Preston se lo creen los del chiringuito
> 
> ...



Subnormal


----------



## machote hispano (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## klopec (29 Ago 2022)

JAJAJAJA Se os ve el plumero, garrapatas embusteras. 


*Hallados huesos en un barranco granadino que se considera una gran fosa de la Guerra Civil*​
_Unas 15 piezas de restos humanos, con más de 20 años según el forense del juzgado de guardia, fueron encontradas el sábado pasado por miembros de la Asociación por la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica en el barranco de El Carrizal, en la carretera de Órgiva a 
Lanjarón, en plena Alpujarra granadina, donde los lugareños sitúan una gran fosa de fusilados del bando republicano durante la Guerra 
Civil. El catedrático de Economía de la Universidad de Granada Juan González Blasco, cronista de Órgiva, calcula que allí fueron fusiladas 
y enterradas en "cal gruesa viva"* unas "5.000 personas*"._

Hallados huesos en un barranco granadino que se considera una gran fosa de la Guerra Civil

Que unos dias después acabó como ... 


*Los restos hallados en la fosa común de Orgiva son de animales*​
_El Instituto de Medicina Legal de Granada cree que__* son piezas pertenecientes a cuadrúpedos, probablemente ovejas y perros*__. Hasta el lunes se creía que los restos, hallados en el barranco de Carrizal, podían ser de republicanos fusilados y enterrados en una fosa._
_Los restos hallados en la fosa común de Orgiva son de animales_


----------



## klopec (29 Ago 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Subnormal



JAJAJA Es un honor que ya ni puedan articular una respuesta coherente, sólo rebuznos de rojo tarado. Gracias.


----------



## machote hispano (29 Ago 2022)

Lo de Órgiva no es la única metedura de pata. 
Pero ahora tienen un poco más de cuidado. Solo un poco más. Ley del silencio y tal. 

Los números no les cuadran y quieren estirar la mamandurria otros 20 años. 

Con un jefe profanador que declara secreto sus despilfarros, no es de extrañar que esta tropa de sinvergüenzas se crea impune.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Ago 2022)

klopec dijo:


> JAJAJA Es un honor que ya ni puedan articular una respuesta coherente, sólo rebuznos de rojo tarado. Gracias.



Es tu idioma


----------



## Hippy Lollas (29 Ago 2022)

Aquí, o se dan datos o se calla uno la boca.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (29 Ago 2022)

¿Pero no veis que el tarado @Follavacas es un troll barato con trisomía? No perdáis el tiempo con él, a parte de insultar y repetir sus palabras fetiche no os va a aportar nada más que mentiras y tiempo perdido. Ni va a argumentar ni va a debatir ni va a aportar nada, como buen cliché de rojo que está representando. Tiene las consignas que le han dado, muchas carencias y mucho tiempo libre. No desperdiciéis el vuestro.


----------



## Reutilizable (29 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Ya ,pero vamos de frente
> 
> No como vosotras ,putas mariconas ,muy valientes detras de uns ip y auténticos mierdas en la vida real



"Vamos de frente" o "nos vamos del frente"?.... Si hubierais matado en el frente la mitad de lo que matasteis en retaguardia habríais quedado campeones y no subcampeones.


----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> ¿Pero no veis que el tarado @Follavacas es un troll barato con trisomía? No perdáis el tiempo con él, a parte de insultar y repetir sus palabras fetiche no os va a aportar nada más que mentiras y tiempo perdido. Ni va a argumentar ni va a debatir ni va a aportar nada, como buen cliché de rojo que está representando. Tiene las consignas que le han dado, muchas carencias y mucho tiempo libre. No desperdiciéis el vuestro.



Burbuja lo lee mucha gente no solo los que están registrados. Por eso es importante que sepa la verdad, ya ves como se ponen los rojos se cuando se critica su “historieta”
Ha tenido que ser un medio francés, pero bueno arriba el hilo y que se jodan los rojos.


----------



## machote hispano (30 Ago 2022)

Reutilizable dijo:


> "Vamos de frente" o "nos vamos del frente"?.... Si hubierais matado en el frente la mitad de lo que matasteis en retaguardia habríais quedado campeones y no subcampeones.



BRVTAL, pero metafísicamente imposible. 

Cuando repartieron fusiles entre los milicianos la norma era que nadie quería ir al frente; preferían la retaguardia, donde poder robar, torturar y matar gente inocente y desarmada. Cuando les devuelven las balas ya no les parece justo... 


Un poco de Pío Moa, que a los rojos los pone de los nervios:


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (30 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> BRVTAL, pero metafísicamente imposible.
> 
> Cuando repartieron fusiles entre los milicianos la norma era que nadie quería ir al frente; preferían la retaguardia, donde poder robar, torturar y matar gente inocente y desarmada. Cuando les devuelven las balas ya no les parece justo...
> 
> ...



Estuve el domingo en el museo de los Mártires de Barbastro,un lugar al que todo rojo analfabeto debería ir ,y ver que hacían los milicianos en retaguardia,eso sí ,al frente no iba ni uno.
Luego que sí Franco fusiló .


----------



## machote hispano (31 Ago 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Estuve el domingo en el museo de los Mártires de Barbastro,un lugar al que todo rojo analfabeto debería ir ,y ver que hacían los milicianos en retaguardia,eso sí ,al frente no iba ni uno.
> Luego que sí Franco fusiló .



Hay una anécdota de un alto funcionario del bando malo en Madrid. Los milicianos lo pararon, no tenía pinta de proletario, y casi le dan el paseo allí mismo. Les enseñó quien era y los tipos se empeñaron en acompañarlo a su ministerio, a escoltarlo. Al acabar se le ofrecieron como su guardia de corps particular, tal era el miedo de acabar en el frente. Con dificultad el funcionario consiguió que se largaran a jorobar a otro. 

Por cierto, que yo sepa Franco nunca fusiló a ningún soldado de las brigadas internacionales, sin embargo, era común que fueran fusilados por pesohez y amigues, no por cobardía, sino por no obedecer órdenes suicidas. Suicidas en el sentido estricto del término. 

No en vano creo recordar que cierto sucialista contaba la amargura de los brigadistas al conocer que estaban en manos de sectarios, como se burlaban los veteranos de los novatos que se incorporaban por ser tan ingenuos; descubrían que, cumplido el periodo de servicio, no los licenciaban, y si protestaban..., muchas papeletas para ser evaporado. 

Orwell fue un brigadista que descubrió y describió las atrocidades de pesohez y amigues en su novela "1984", no en vano por ser trotskysta casi le aplican el mismo tratamiento que a Andreu Nin, del POUM(trotskysta), torturado, despellejado vivo y troceado. Y la última infamia, decir que era de Franco...


----------



## Nicors (31 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Hay una anécdota de un alto funcionario del bando malo en Madrid. Los milicianos lo pararon, no tenía pinta de proletario, y casi le dan el paseo allí mismo. Les enseñó quien era y los tipos se empeñaron en acompañarlo a su ministerio, a escoltarlo. Al acabar se le ofrecieron como su guardia de corps particular, tal era el miedo de acabar en el frente. Con dificultad el funcionario consiguió que se largaran a jorobar a otro.
> 
> Por cierto, que yo sepa Franco nunca fusiló a ningún soldado de las brigadas internacionales, sin embargo, era común que fueran fusilados por pesohez y amigues, no por cobardía, sino por no obedecer órdenes suicidas. Suicidas en el sentido estricto del término.
> 
> ...



"Homenaje a Cataluña" es buenísimo relatando lo que pasó entre las diversas familias rojas.


----------



## todoayen (31 Ago 2022)

Pos todavía hay mucha gente que no se ha enterado de que 1984 está inspirado en esa republica bolchevique y sus chekas. El propio Orwell (Eric Arthur Blair, en realidad) tuvo que salir pitando de España huyendo de los de su "bando".


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (31 Ago 2022)

"Mallami me lo confirmó"


----------



## machote hispano (31 Ago 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Pos todavía hay mucha gente que no se ha enterado de que 1984 está inspirado en esa republica bolchevique y sus chekas. El propio Orwell (Eric Arthur Blair, en realidad) tuvo que salir pitando de España huyendo de los de su "bando".



Pues anda que "Rebelión en la granja" no es un aviso muy sutil de cómo se implanta el paraíso marxista. 







Y millones de gilipollas siguen comprando esa mercancía venenosa.


----------



## machote hispano (1 Sep 2022)

Mañana más Pío Moa.


----------



## Nicors (1 Sep 2022)

Pío Moa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## machote hispano (1 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pío Moa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Moa culpa al Partido Socialista Obrero Español de causar la Guerra Civil, principalmente por su *apoyo* a la *Revolución de 1934*, abortada por el general Franco, que se mantuvo leal a la República. De igual manera, considera que la actual democracia es heredera del régimen franquista, que según Moa experimentó una «evolución democratizante»,[4] y no de las izquierdas del Frente Popular, según él totalitarias y antidemocráticas, y que dejaron un legado de «devastación intelectual, moral y política».



La wiki y sus manipulaciones sutiles.

pesohez no* apoyó* el golpe de estado de 1934 (nada de revolución), fue su, *impulsor*, los otros partidos le acompañaban, joder, que Indalecio Prieto se trajo un barco lleno de armas...




> Tras el triunfo del Frente Popular en las elecciones de febrero de 1936 «se reanudó lo que en el 34 había quedado a medias»



Y dale con las manipulaciones sutiles. No hubo triunfo legítimo de pesohez y amigues, hubo un pucherazo descarado, incluso violento. Y el imbecil de Niceto lo permitió, pensando que estos golpistas se calmarían al pisar moqueta. Se lo pagaron bien, por tonto.
Pero se equivocaron pensando que todos se iban a quedar quietos, como borregos de camino al matadero.

Y a partir de ahí, poco más de Moa en la wiki. El resto, más de la mitad de lo que pone, son ataques a Moa para descalificarlo. Críticas infantiles, apelaciones a que son 100 contra uno, etc.

Si tan seguros están que Moa se equivoca, ¿cómo es que no debaten con él? Se limitan a usar los ingentes recursos que les ofrece el tirano Falconeti para argumentar con un pueril "porque lo digo yo". Y ocultan, niegan o minimizan cualquier dato que contradiga la versión oficial que mantiene a esos estómagos agradecidos.

Que sigan desenterrando huesos de antaño, para tapar sus crímenes de ahora; 1/4 de millón muertos de covid por una foto del begoño el cho8M. Y la luz hasta el infinito y más allá.



Edit. Por si no os habéis dado cuenta la wiki entrecomilla lo de Moa, pero añade "cositas", antes o después, para modificar el sentido. Sutil.


----------



## Nicors (1 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> La wiki y sus manipulaciones sutiles.
> 
> pesohez no* apoyó* el golpe de estado de 1934 (nada de revolución), fue su, *impulsor*, los otros partidos le acompañaban, joder, que Indalecio Prieto se trajo un barco lleno de armas...
> 
> ...



Sin duda. A mi me gusta consultarla para analizar “errores involuntarios”


----------



## M4rk (1 Sep 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> _El diario francés recoge la opinión del historiador Pío Moa y de otros académicos que ven en los actos del PSOE y la República una justificación al conflicto por parte de los sublevados_
> 
> El diario francés de mayor tirada en el país, “*Le Figaro*”, ha sido noticia este fin de semana después de que publicase en su suplemento cultural una serie de entrevistas a historiadores sobre un tema tan revisado como polémico: *la Guerra Civil española*. Y es que según el diario galo, buena parte de la *responsabilidad* del conflicto la tuvo* la izquierda española. *
> 
> ...



¿¿¿QUÉ??? NONONONONONONO FACHAFRANCO NONONONONONO [espuma por la boca] NOOOOOO ESO ES IMPOSSSIIIBLEEEE ROJOS BUENOS AZULES MALOSSSSS LA HISTORIA ES BLANCO Y NEGRO, OPRIMIDOS JUSTICIEROS CONTRA OPRESORES IMPERIALISTAS FACHANAZIIIIISSSS NONONONONONONONONO PUTOS FRANCESES NAZIONALFACHISTASSSS...


----------



## fluffy (1 Sep 2022)

Dado que conoces a los autores de los fusilamientos podrías poner los nombres.


----------



## fluffy (1 Sep 2022)

Pensaba que era gente que participaba en este hilo.


----------



## fluffy (1 Sep 2022)

No tengo ni idea. Pero como te refieres a los fusiladores en segunda persona del plural, pensaba que éstos estaban en el foro.
Aún más, que era alguno de los que ha cruzado algún mensaje contigo.


----------



## pagesitawa (1 Sep 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> _El diario francés recoge la opinión del historiador Pío Moa y de otros académicos que ven en los actos del PSOE y la República una justificación al conflicto por parte de los sublevados_
> 
> El diario francés de mayor tirada en el país, “*Le Figaro*”, ha sido noticia este fin de semana después de que publicase en su suplemento cultural una serie de entrevistas a historiadores sobre un tema tan revisado como polémico: *la Guerra Civil española*. Y es que según el diario galo, buena parte de la *responsabilidad* del conflicto la tuvo* la izquierda española. *
> 
> ...



Algo debería de a ver , dos no se pelean si uno no quiere.
Anda que?


----------



## fluffy (1 Sep 2022)

Lo que me suena raro es que los "fusiladores" estén en el foro.


----------



## Nicors (1 Sep 2022)

Revolución francesa, leninismo, nazismo, sí fueron genocidios: ni había delito personal ni juicio, sólo verdugos


Revolución francesa, leninismo, nazismo, sí fueron genocidios: ni había delito personal ni juicio, sólo verdugos.




www.google.com





*El Franquismo no cometió un genocidio, la II República sí: en la retaguardia*

Ya me perdonarán que haya cambiado un poquito el famoso romance, y que en el lugar de “don Beltrán”, yo haya puesto “la verdad”. Tampoco he sido el primero en hacerlo, otros más me precedieron, sin ir más lejos Quevedo, mucho más materialista que yo, escribió: “perdimos a Don Dinero”. Pero si en lugar de Don Beltrán ponemos “la verdad”, los versos explican a las mil maravillas la que han montado la Fiscal General del Estado, Dolores Delgado y Baltasar Garzón, para que una jueza argentina juzgue lo que ellos llaman el genocidio de Franco.



> España mantuvo la pena de muerte hasta 1978... y la Francia democrática hasta 1981



Lo del genocidio de Franco es una mentira tan burda, que por más que lo repitan millones de veces nunca llegará a ser verdad, porque lo que sucedió durante cuarenta años después de la Guerra Civil no tiene nada que ver con un genocidio, lo que me obliga a explicar este domingo lo que es un genocidio y lo que ocurrió a partir de 1939. La aparición del término “genocidio” es muy reciente. El jurista polaco Raphael Lemkin lo definió por primera vez en su libro _El poder del Eje en la Europa ocupada_, publicado en los Estados Unidos en 1944. La novedad consiste en que la pertenencia a un determinado grupo, étnico, político o religioso es suficiente motivo para que los genocidas sieguen las vidas de los integrantes de esos grupos.

El Derecho daba así un vuelco o, mejor dicho, una costalada mortal. En nuestra cultura occidental la pena de muerte se aplicó siempre a una persona por haber cometido determinados delitos, juzgados y sentenciados por un tribunal. Así se procedió hasta no hace mucho tiempo, incluso en los países tildados de avanzados, como es el caso de Francia, que durante el mandato de Valéry Giscard d’Estaing, siguió ejecutando reos en la guillotina hasta 1977 y mantuvo la pena de muerte hasta 1981. Por el contrario, en el caso del genocidio ni hay delito personal, ni hay juicio, y el Derecho es desplazado por la arbitrariedad de los verdugos.



> El primer genocidio de la historia moderna lo perpetraron los alabados revolucionarios franceses contra los católicos de La Vendée



Precisamente el primer genocidio de la Edad Contemporánea se produjo en el país vecino durante la Revolución Francesa, como magistralmente ha descrito Alberto Bárcena en su libro _La guerra de la Vendé. Una cruzada en la revolución. _Un acontecimiento sobre el que se ha echado una capa de silencio, por lo que la lectura de este libro sorprende desde su primera página a la última.

Las cifras de los asesinados por los revolucionarios en el genocidio de la Vendée varían desde los 400.000 estimados por el demógrafo Pierre Chaunu a los 117.000 que ha documentado Reynald Secher en su libro _La Vendée-Vengé_, que tiene el significativo subtítulo: _La génocide franco-français_. Los genocidas franceses, envueltos en la bandera de la _Liberté, égalité et fraternité_, asesinaron según zonas entre 12% y el 20% de los vandeanos, a los que ellos llamaban bandidos. Y entre sus víctimas había mujeres, niños y hasta bebés lactantes_._

En el informe oficial que el general Westermann envió a las autoridades de París se puede leer lo siguiente: “Ya no existe La Vendée. Ha muerto bajo nuestro sable libre, con sus mujeres y niños. Acabo de enterrarlos en la marisma de Savenay. He aplastado a los niños bajo los cascos de mis caballos, masacrando a las mujeres que ya no alumbrarán más bandidos. No tengo un prisionero que reprocharme. He exterminado todo. Los caminos están sembrados de cadáveres. Hay tantos que en algunos puntos forman pirámides”.



> El modelo de los republicanos españoles fue Lenin, el creador de la Cheka, y su ídolo, José Stalin, dos grandes genocidas



Cien años después, el 7 de diciembre de 1917, Lenin disolvió el Comité Militar Revolucionario, para ser sustituido por la policía política, la Cheka (GPU desde 1922, NKGB desde 1943). A Lenin se debe el diseño, y él fue quien encargó a Dzerhinsky su dirección. Tan solo tres años después de su fundación contaba con 250.000 agentes, con capacidad para ejecutar a un promedio de 1.000 personas al mes, inculpadas solo de delitos políticos, entre los años 1918 y 1919. De acuerdo con uno de los decretos redactados por Lenin su cometido era “la eliminación de la tierra rusa de todos los tipos de insectos dañinos”.

El código de Lenin suprimía el delito personal, para dejar sitio a la eliminación corporativa. Los ejecutados, al decir de Solzhenitsyn, eran considerados como “expersonas” por pertenecer a un determinado grupo o clase, idéntico fundamento jurídico que animó las leyes nazis utilizadas para eliminar a millones de personas, en este caso por pertenecer a un determinado grupo racial. Lenin, por tanto, puede ser considerado como el primer promotor del genocidio en el siglo XX, sin que ello exima de responsabilidad a sus imitadores posteriores en el tiempo.

Años después, los socialistas, los comunistas y los anarquistas españoles que colgaron un gran retrato de Stalin en la puerta de Alcalá, por tener como modelo político el totalitarismo soviético, promovieron un genocidio en la retaguardia, durante la Guerra Civil, aplicando las técnicas de la Cheka soviética, para lo que contaron con la ayuda de destacados chekistas rusos que se desplazaron hasta España, para instruir a los genocidas socialistas, comunistas y a los anarquistas españoles.



> El genocidio español de la II Repíblica nació y se alimentó por sectarismo anticatólico



Así como en el genocidio nazi el exterminio de millones de personas se produjo por motivos racistas, en el genocidio promovido por los socialistas, los comunistas y los anarquistas españoles fue su sectarismo antirreligioso la causa de que en nuestra patria y en muy pocos meses, durante la Guerra Civil, tuviera lugar la mayor persecución de la Iglesia Católica de todos los tiempos, superando en número y en crueldad a lo que habían hecho los emperadores romanos en los primeros siglos del cristianismo.

En varios artículos de esta sección he dado cuenta de estos hechos, que los rojos en la zona que ellos ocupaban se llevaron por delante la vida de miles de sacerdotes, religiosos y religiosas, exactamente a uno de cada siete sacerdotes y a uno de cada cinco frailes del total del clero de toda España, la roja y la nacional, además de miles de laicos que murieron solo por el hecho de ser católicos. Entre tantos acontecimientos, el nombre de Paracuellos o el del dirigente Luis Companys han quedado ligados a la Historia más triste y también más gloriosa de la Iglesia, que supo ofrecer entonces a los mártires por millares para nuestro ejemplo, a la hora de vivir y de defender nuestra fe.



> A partir de 1939, se ejecutó, previo juicio, a los que habían cometido delitos de sangre durante la guerra



Por dignidad y responsabilidad los historiadores no podemos cerrar los ojos para no ver estos acontecimiento y silenciarlos, máxime cuando desde el Gobierno actual, con el apoyo del PP, se nos quiere imponer una Historia falsa, estrategia de la que es una parte la polvareda, que para esconder la verdad, han montado el exjuez Baltasar Garzón y la fiscal general del Estado, Dolores Delgado, porque si de verdad quisieran investigar y condenar genocidios, tendrían que empezar por llevar a los tribunales lo que hizo el PSOE con miles de católicos durante la Guerra Civil. Lo contrario al Derecho es lo que hicieron los peculiares jueces de las chekas del bando republicano, para los que lo vaginal también formaba parte de su competencia, por lo que lo mismo que dictaban sentencias de muerte, repartían prebendas a sus amigos en las que se podía leer: “Vale por seis porvos con la Lola”.






Y entonces… ¿Lo de Franco fue un genocidio? Pues no, no lo fue si nos atenemos a lo establecido jurídicamente por el invento del término del jurista polaco Raphael Lemkin. Lo que hizo durante la etapa de Franco fue ejecutar a quienes habían cometido solo delitos de sangre durante la Guerra Civil; en números, un poco más de 14.000 durante todo el franquismo, lo que equivale a la mitad de los 30.000 franceses ejecutados al término de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Y aclaremos que entre los 14.000 se incluyen también los juzgados por delitos comunes, porque hasta el año 1948 los atracos a mano armada fueron juzgados por Consejos de Guerra, como así se establecía por la legislación de entonces. Por otra parte, hay que tener en cuenta que los jueces no calificaron de delitos de sangre acciones como la participación en un pelotón de fusilamiento, ni las incursiones durante la Guerra Civil en zona nacional, aunque en el enfrentamiento hubiera habido muertos, porque tales acciones se clasificaron como hechos de guerra.



> Los 14.000 ejecutados desde 1939 a 1975 tuvieron un juicio individual. Nada que ver con los asesinatos en la retaguardia de los milicianos socialistas, comunistas y anarquistas.



Se ha querido trasmitir la idea de que Franco no hacía otra cosa en El Pardo que firmar sentencias de muerte. Pero la verdad no es esa. Esos 14.000 ejecutados tuvieron su juicio individual. Y sobre quienes recaía el verdadero peso para decidir la vida o la muerte de los encausados no eran de hecho ni los Consejos de Guerra, ni siquiera Franco, porque el criterio que se imponía a todos ellos era el de los auditores del Cuerpo Jurídico Militar, todos ellos con formación superior en Derecho.

Contaré la manera de proceder. Una vez concluido el juicio, el Consejo de Guerra enviaba su sentencia al auditor jefe de la correspondiente Región Militar, donde se había celebrado el juicio, que hacía un informe sobre dicha sentencia que podía ser positivo o negativo.

A continuación, el auditor jefe de cada una de las regiones militares enviaba a la sección Auditoría y Justicia del Ministerio del Ejército ese expediente, es decir, la sentencia del Consejo de Guerra con su informe. La sección Auditoría y Justicia del Ministerio del Ejército designaba a tres auditores para que estudiaran e informaran el expediente. Todas las sentencias de pena muerte se dictaron solo por delitos de sangre. De los aproximadamente 30.000 juicios celebrados por estos delitos más o menos la mitad de los acusados no fueron ejecutados, bien porque el Consejo de Guerra no les condenó a muerte, bien porque habiéndolos condenado, en instancias superiores fueron indultados.

La absolución del Consejo de Guerra o el indulto posterior en caso de condena, se producían cuando no se consideraba suficiente probada la participación en el delito. Por este motivo los auditores de la sección del Auditoría y Justicia del Ministerio del Ejército estaban capacitados para pedir informes al alcalde de donde era vecino el condenado, a la Guardia Civil o a la Dirección General de Seguridad. Y cuando había alguna duda en la participación del condenado sistemáticamente se aplicaba el principio de _in dubio pro reo_, como explícitamente así se hacía constar con estas palabras latinas en los expedientes.

Concluido el estudio de los auditores del Ministerio del Ejército, el informe se elevaba al Jefe del Estado, para que diese el enterado. Franco aceptó el juicio de los auditores en la casi totalidad de los casos. Y en las únicas excepciones en las que les llevó la contraria fue en casi todas para indultar al reo. El grupo más favorecido por estos indultos excepcionales de Franco fue el de los mandos del ejército republicano. Y aún dado el enterado Franco en el que aceptaba la sentencia de muerte dictada por los auditores, la pena podía todavía no aplicarse, porque si hasta el momento de la ejecución los auditores recibían una información relevante, dichos auditores tenían competencia para dejar en suspenso la decisión de Franco.


----------



## fluffy (1 Sep 2022)

Para nada. Ya que acusas a los foreros de asesinos, deberías dar nombres y hasta denunciar,


----------



## Nicors (1 Sep 2022)

Considerado un héroe del nacionalismo catalán, el historiador Javier Paredes resalta en uno de sus artículos en Hispanidad, la violencia que acompañó a Luis Companys toda su vida, muy especialmente desde el estallido de la Guerra Civil 
Si en Historia las cosas son lo que son, para los políticos corruptos las cosas dejan de ser lo que son, las recrean para convertirlas en coartadas y las justificaciones de sus fechorías, con el único objetivo de mantenerse en el poder. Y esto es lo que está sucediendo con la figura del que fuera presidente de la Generalidad de Cataluña, Luis Companys… Porque una cosa es lo que dice la historia y otra muy diferente la imagen que de él difunden los políticos separatistas catalanes y sus aliados socialistas y comunistas de Podemos.
Pase que los separatistas catalanes y sus aliados se adentren en el laberinto enloquecedor de la historia manipulada, pero que los demás les secundemos… Eso algunos no lo vamos a hacer ni por todas las amenazas de multas y de cárcel con las que nos quiere hacer callar la liberticida Comisión de la Verdad, que no se sabe si es más estalinista que maoísta, y que descalifica como demócratas a quienes la están promoviendo para que se convierta en ley.
Levantan a Luis Companys sobre un pedestal racista. Porque, naturalmente, en la versión de la historia politizada, Luis Companys es bueno, pero que muy bueno. ¿Y por qué fue tan requetebueno Luis Companys, si no desfizo entuertos como don Quijote? Pues era tan bueno, tan bueno, que ni falta que le hacía desfacer entuertos para demostrar su bondad, ya que ni las virtudes le ascendían ni los defectos le rebajaban, por cuanto toda su excelencia derivaba exclusivamente de que era catalán. Y por eso, la versión nacionalista le descalza, cuando va al encuentro del pelotón de fusilamiento, para morir pisando directamente la tierra catalana.
La verdad histórica de Luis Companys se silencia en beneficio de la exaltación catalanista. Se le hace un monumento con una tierna imagen de la niña del pañuelo, lo que contrasta con la opinión que nos han transmitido quienes le trataron. Miguel Serra y Pamiés, destacado miembro del PSUC, al que el presidente de la Generalidad, Luis Companys, le nombró consejero, dice lo siguiente: “A Luis Companys le daban ataques, se tiraba de los pelos, arrojaba cosas, se quitaba la chaqueta, rasgaba la corbata, se abría la camisa. Este comportamiento era típico”. Por su parte, su correligionario Juan Solé Plá, diputado de Ezquerra Republicana en la Segunda República afirma que Luis Companys “en el fondo es un enfermo mental, un anormal excitable y con depresiones cíclicas; tiene fobias violentas de envidia y de grandeza violenta, arrebatada, seguidas de fobia de miedo, de persecución, de agobio extraordinario y a veces, ridículo […] lloraba y gemía como una mujer engañada”. Pero todas estas carencias eran compatibles con su gran ambición, pues Juan Puig y Ferreter, perteneciente a Ezquerra Republicana y consejero de Asistencia Social de la Generalidad con Companys, lo califica de “intrigante y sobornador, con pequeños egoísmos de vanidoso y sin escrúpulos para ascender”.


> A Luis Companys, le daban ataques, se tiraba de los pelos, arrojaba cosas, se quitaba la chaqueta, rasgaba la corbata, se abría la camisa. Este comportamiento era típico



Y esta falta de escrúpulos es la que le permitió despuntar y darse a conocer en Cataluña por la defensa que hizo de los pistoleros que amedrantaban a la sociedad catalana en los años veinte, lo que la historia manipulada de sus panegiristas traduce como que Luis Companys fue un abogado laboralista.
La violencia acompañó a Luis Companys toda su vida, y muy especialmente al estallar la Guerra Civil. Luis Companys, además de diputado y ministro de Marina durante unos meses, durante la Segunda República, fue presidente de la Generalidad desde diciembre de 1933 hasta el golpe de Estado de octubre de 1934, y desde febrero de 1936 hasta el final de la guerra civil.
El 24 de julio de 1936, mediante un decreto presidencial, creó el Comité Central de Milicias Antifascistas de Cataluña, que asesinó a millares de catalanes. Los cálculos varían de 8.000 a 9.000 asesinatos, entre cuyas victimas había un buen número de periodistas, que trabajaban en medios tan diversos como _El Correo, Avui, Terra Ferma, El Matí, Diario de Lérida, La Cruz, Agencia Fabra, El Semanario Católico, El Correo de Lérida, Diario de Comercio de Barcelona, El Correo de Tortosa, el Correo Catalán o el Semanario Católico_.
Los estudiosos, además de los periodistas, ofrecen los datos de otros sectores de la sociedad catalana, que fueron víctimas del genocidio de Luis Companys. Entre estas víctimas se cuentan: 16 poetas, 51 funcionarios del Ayuntamiento de Barcelona, 31 nobles, 16 socios del Barça, 199 militares y hasta 99 miembros del propio partido de Luis Companys, Ezquerra Republicana.


> Hablando sobre el problema religioso, un mes después de estallar la guerra, él mismo exclamó que este problema no se planteaba siquiera, porque todas las iglesias habían sido destruidas



Pero el mayor número de las víctimas de las que es responsable Luis Companys, fueron perseguidos y asesinados por ser católicos. Y algunos de una manera tan cruel, como ya he contado en otros artículos, como fue el caso de las hermanas de sangre Carmen, Rosa y Magdalena Fradera Ferragutcasas, que las tres profesaron como Misioneras del Corazón de María, a las que desnudaron, las violaron y, a continuación, las penetraron con palos por la vagina y, por último, y como muestra de desprecio a su virginidad consagrada, las introdujeron de un golpe los cañones de sus pistolas hasta la empuñadura, para desgarrarlas las entrañas y acabar apretando el gatillo.
O como Apolonia Lizárraga y Ochoa de Zabalegui, superiora general de las Carmelitas de la Caridad, que fue apresada a primeros de septiembre de 1936 y encerrada en la checa barcelonesa de San Elías, una checa que controlaba el partido de Luis Companys. En esta checa, Apolonia fue sometida a todo tipo de vejaciones y malos tratos, aunque por pocos días. El día 8 de septiembre, el responsable de la checa, apodado 'El Jorobado', junto con otros tres milicianos la sacaron al patio central, donde la desnudaron totalmente. Tras vejarla, la colgaron de un gancho, la aserraron y echaron los trozos de su cuerpo a unos cerdos, que habían sido incautados y que los engordaba allí el responsable de la checa.
Por ofrecer un dato indicativo, decir que de los 5.060 sacerdotes que ejercían su ministerio el 18 de julio de 1936 en las ocho diócesis catalanas -Lérida, Tortosa, Tarragona, Vic, Barcelona, Gerona, Urgell y Solsona- fueron asesinados 1.541, lo que equivale al 30,4% del total.
Y junto al martirio de las personas, el de las cosas. Cuando George Orwell vio la ciudad de Barcelona la describió así en diciembre de 1936 en su libro _Homenaje a Cataluña_: “casi todas las iglesias habían sido saqueadas y las imágenes quemadas, y algunas de ellas estaban siendo sistemáticamente demolidas por cuadrillas de obreros”.
Pero nadie mejor que Luis Companys para describir la situación. En un libro publicado en Toulouse por Luis Carreras en 1938, se recogen las palabras de Luis Companys de una entrevista realizada en agosto de1936, cuando apenas había transcurrido un mes desde que estallara la guerra civil. Esto es lo que cuenta Luis Carreras en su libro _Grandeza cristiana de España. Notas sobre la persecución religiosa_: “Abordado en la entrevista el problema religioso, no sin cierto temor por lo delicado, al preguntarle a Companys por la posibilidad de la reapertura del culto católico, contestó vivamente:
-¡Oh, este problema no se plantea siquiera, porque todas las iglesias han sido destruidas!”.
Javier Paredes
_Catedrático de Historia Contemporánea en la Universidad de Alcalá










Luis Companys asesinó entre 8.000 y 9.000 personas, la mayoría católicos, desde 1936


Si en Historia las cosas son lo que son, para los políticos corruptos las cosas dejan de ser lo que son, las recrean para convertirlas en las coartadas y las...




www.hispanidad.com




_


----------



## Nicors (1 Sep 2022)

Lo que Negrín ha conseguido en la historia moderna de España no lo ha conseguido nadie. Robó al Estado, robó al pueblo, mató al Estado, mató al pueblo que servía a ese Estado, traicionó a sus compañeros de partido, Prieto y Largo Caballero, traicionó a su propia propaganda, pregonando la guerra final contra el fascismo mientras trataba de entenderse con él, según las órdenes de Stalin, que no era lo que se dice un demócrata. Llegó al poder engañando a los suyos. Pactó con los soviéticos la entrega del oro del Banco de España, entonces la tercera reserva del mundo. Se llevó todo lo que los revolucionarios robaron de las cajas de seguridad de todos los bancos y cajas de ahorro.

Tras proclamar la resistencia a ultranza contra Franco, Negrín fue incapaz de luchar por un solo metro de Barcelona. Obligó a Manuel Azaña a un calvario porque no le ofreció más que dos plazas para huir de la Gestapo, abandonando a su gran amigo Rivas Cherif. Azaña no lo abandonó y así murió, de tan mala manera.

Mientras miles de millones de dólares, robados y sin recibo, yacían en bancos suizos o americanos, cientos de miles de españoles casi morían de hambre en las arenas de Argelés y demás campos de concentración franceses, sin que Negrín moviera una peseta para auxiliarles. Después de haber obligado a millones de compatriotas a luchar «hasta el final» en una guerra perdida, le confesó a Araquistáin, su antiguo amigo del alma, que desde el 37 estaba intentando pactar con Franco, que es lo que les reprochaba a Prieto y Azaña, amén de Besteiro, el derrotista que finalmente dio con Negrín y los comunistas en tierra, aún al precio de entregar el cadáver de la República a Franco.

Vivió como un rajá a costa del erario, no rindió cuentas a nadie del dinero de todos los españoles y, encima, consiguió que sus herederos recibieran un montón de millones de la administración franquista, de la ucedea y de la felipista.

Lo último que hizo Belloch fue entregar unos 200 millones a la familia Negrín en concepto de indemnización. ¡De indemnización al hombre que saqueó el Banco de España y todos y cada uno de los bancos españoles sin devolver jamás un duro y sin dar cuenta de lo robada a nadie!

Reconozcamos que la historia de la picaresca, a veces entreverada con el crimen, estaría incompleta sin Juan Negrín, presidente del gobierno de la República y uno de los mayores embusteros de la historia de España. Tanto, que algunos historiadores turulatos lo consideran un héroe de la lucha contra la dictadura, a él que fue un dictador de principio a fin. Como gobernante fue nefasto. Como embaucador, estupendo. Fuerza es reconocerlo. Sólo Felipe González le hace sombra.

Lo del crimen asociado al robo como medio de llegar al poder y conservarlo no es fantasía erudita ni interpretación discutible. Negrín echa del poder a largo Caballero, compañero de partido, porque está dispuesto a hacer lo que el viejo y cabezón estuquista madrileño se negó a hacer en España: un juicio contra el POUM como los de Moscú contra los comunistas de izquierda o simples antiestalinistas. Largo Caballero cuenta en sus Memorias que el día en que echó de su despacho al embajador soviético perdió el poder, pero que nunca pensó que tendría que tapar las escapadas sexuales de Negrín, siendo ministro de Hacienda, a los cabarés de París y Londres, acompañado habitualmente de dos damas, forma piadosa de llamarlas. Pero eso pertenece al capítulo de las malversaciones. Lo peor es que aceptase el encarcelamiento y asesinato del jefe del POUM, Andrés Nin, a cambio de ocupar el sillón de primer ministro. Porque fue su incondicionalidad hacia los soviéticos lo que realmente le dio el poder. Y lo único que queda por averiguar es desde cuándo les era incondicional. Posiblemente desde antes de la guerra, como Julio Alvarez del Vayo, al que ahora se descubre como hombre del Komintern desde 1934, a las órdenes de Willi Munzeerg.

Negrín aceptó el asesinato de Nin y de la plana mayor del POUM, y llegó al extremo, que cuenta Azaña en sus Memorias, de intentar persuadir al presidente republicano de que lo de Nin era cosa de los nazis y no de los soviéticos. Hizo más: trató de que los jueces condenaran a Gorkín, Andrade y demás jefes vivos del POUM tras permitir que circulase un infame libelo que los trataba de trotskistas y nazis, prologado por Bergamín. No lo logró, pero fue tanto su empeño que el abogado de los poumistas tuvo que huir de España. ¡Y a esto que hizo Negrín le siguen llamando algunos la legalidad republicana! Cuando la idiocia y la ignorancia se juntan, resultan invencibles.

Hay cosas en la vida que Negrín que, dentro de lo siniestro, resultan pintorescas. Cuenta Indalecio Prieto que un día llegaron a la conclusión sus espías de que alguien robaba medicamentos (aspirinas) de la mismísima sede del Gobierno. Investigaron y no encontraron ninguna pista, pero comprobaron de modo fehaciente que tubos y tubos de aspirinas desaparecían del despacho del doctor Negrín. Estaban a punto de detener a una secretaria cuando, un día, entró sin llamar al despacho, creyéndolo vacía, un escribiente y se encontró con don Juan Negrín embaulándose el segundo tubo entero de aspirinas, porque los tomaba de dos en dos. Añade entonces Prieto, en una formidable prosa mexicana, que las costumbres pantagruélicas de Negrín no se limitaban al ácido acetilsalicílico, sino a la comida, la bebida y las señoras. Que cenaba hasta tres veces, que bebía las botellas de dos en dos preferentemente champaña pero sin olvidar el vino- y que prefería acostarse con las mujeres también a pares. Hay rumores, sin embargo, de que la más famosa de sus amantes la compartió con uno de sus hijos. Es el rasgo de generosidad más evidente de su vida pública.

Dice Prieto, y esto ya puede ser maledicencia, que, por comer y beber sin tasa, era capaz de vomitar al modo de los antiguos romanos, para seguir llenando el buche. Pero de esto no hay testigos. De lo del oro, lo del POUM y lo de las cajas saqueadas, sobran.

Bien es cierto que muchos historiadores se niegan a ver las pruebas. De Tuñón de Lara (que en paz descanse) a Tusell y Viñas, es tanto lo que se ha ocultado de Negrín que casi resulta violento descubrir algo de lo tapado. No importa. Si aceptamos como nuestros a todos, los buenos y los malos, aceptaremos también lo malo de todos, también de Negrín, como cosa nuestra. Que, en cierto modo, lo es.

Porque el que Negrín llegara al poder, de la mano soviética, es culpa nuestra, de los españoles, que, a las alturas de 1937, seguíamos sin entender la naturaleza de la URSS. Ni le entendía Azaña, ni la entendía Martínez Barrio, ni la entendía Largo Caballero, ni Prieto, ni Besteiro. En realidad, el único que la entendía era Negrín, y por eso llegó donde llegó.

Casado con una rusa blanca y conocedor, por tanto del sistema soviético, tuvo el gesto asombroso, si no profesional, de pedir al PCE que le escogiera a un secretario, en cuanto lo nombraron ministro de Hacienda. La cosa es tan fuerte que sólo Santiago Alvarez, en una hagiografía desinformada, es capaz de contarla sin escándalo. Naturalmente, le pusieron al lado a un comisario. Beningo Díaz, que reportaba cuidadosamente a sus jefes lo que hacía el ministro, en todos los sentidos. Pero ésa es la prueba mayor de connivencia de Negrín con los soviéticos, porque era necesario saber lo que era y cómo funcionaba el estalinismo para pedirle al PCE que te nombrara un secretario.

Negrín embaucó a muchos con el cuento de que había que prolongar la guerra hasta que llegara la Guerra Mundial y nos sacaran de penas. Lo que realmente sucedió fue el pacto germano-soviético, que dejó a la República liquidada. Pero, antes de ese pacto, que mostraba hasta extremos obscenos que nazis y comunistas habían usado a España como simple teatro de sus forcejeos amistosos, porque allá se iban Hitler y Stalin, es seguro que Negrín estaba al tanto de lo que se tramaba y se trataba.

Es seguro que Negrín sabía qué iba a ser de la República y, en consecuencia, de media España. Dispuso de los fondos robados e los bancos para fundar el SERE, presuntamente para ayudar a los presos y exiliados del campo republicano. En realidad, fue su modo de crear el partido que nunca tuvo, por lo menos español.

Hay secretos que se fueron con Juan Negrín a la tumba, pero, la verdad, no creo que sea una tumba digna de ser visitada. Por si quieren datos que justifiquen algunos adjetivos, les recomiendo el libro de Olaya Morales La gran estafa. Trata de Negrín.




JUAN NEGRIN: El gran estafador


----------



## Nicors (1 Sep 2022)

“Estalinistas y alborotadores”: la campaña contra el POUM (1) ( Pelai Pagés, 2007) - Fundación Andreu Nin


Artículo publicado en el número 93 de Viento Sur , septiembre 2007. Los hechos de mayo de 1937, en plena guerra civil, no representaron sólo un momento fundamental en la evolución de la España republicana. Fueron además, y sobre todo, el pretexto que utilizaron los estalinistas para...




fundanin.net





Los hechos de mayo de 1937, en plena guerra civil, no representaron sólo un momento fundamental en la evolución de la España republicana. Fueron además, y sobre todo, el pretexto que utilizaron los estalinistas para desencadenar la más intensa represión política contra el POUM. Hoy, después de la apertura de los archivos de Moscú -y a pesar de que haya quienes quieran negar las evidencias- adopta una nueva dimensión la sospecha según la cual los acontecimientos de mayo respondieron a un plan diseñado meticulosamente desde Moscú para poner freno definitivo a la revolución española y, al mismo tiempo, desembarazarse del partido que más molestias e impedimentos representaba para la política que Stalin estaba desarrollando en España. Como intentamos demostrar en este artículo, el POUM se convirtió en una auténtica obsesión para Stalin y para los estalinistas de todos los pelajes. La necesidad de eliminarlo aparece en muchos de los documentos enviados desde España a Moscú antes y después de mayo de 1937. Sólo falta la constatación final y definitiva de que, ciertamente, la provocación de mayo se coció en el Kremlin. Porque a la vista de los resultados finales, hubiese sido la eventualidad más lógica.

Ciertamente, entre los meses de diciembre de 1936 y mayo de 1937 se produjo la campaña sistemática que desarrollaron el Partido Comunista de España y el PSUC en contra del POUM y que, tras los hechos de mayo de 1937, culminó con la persecución del partido de Nin y Maurín y su eliminación de la escena política republicana. La fecha de inicio coincide, no por casualidad, con la exclusión del POUM del gobierno catalán, merced a las presiones ejercidas por el PSUC, el partido de los comunistas catalanes. Ciertamente, a estas alturas de la guerra, existían ya numerosos puntos de desacuerdo y fricción entre el POUM y los estalinistas españoles y catalanes. Sería largo hacer un inventario de todos ellos, pero cabe recordar, ni que sea a vuela pluma, la política de defensa de la revolución que mantuvo el POUM desde el primer momento del estallido de la guerra, en un momento en que, en cambio, los comunistas y el propio Stalin habían apostado ya por el mantenimiento del “orden republicano” en aras a mantener la “unidad antifascista”: la revolución debía supeditarse a las necesidades de la guerra.

El POUM, por otra parte, había surgido en 1935 como una clara alternativa al proceso de degeneración que estaban sufriendo los partidos comunistas y la propia Unión Soviética desde que Stalin se hizo con el control del poder. Su propia existencia, el hecho de que el POUM acogiera en su seno a muchos de los fundadores del comunismo en España, era, pues, una afrenta clara al estalinismo. Además, desde que se inició la guerra, en julio de 1936, el POUM no había renunciado a criticar a la URSS y a Stalin en todo aquello que consideraba criticable: desde su posicionamiento cuando se iniciaron los procesos de Moscú, que acabaron con la vieja guardia bolchevique, la actitud inicial soviética de firmar y cumplir escrupulosamente el Pacto de No Intervención en la guerra de España, el cambio de posición soviética, cuando empezó a enviar armas a la España republicana, que a su vez inició el intervencionismo político de Stalin en España, muchos fueron los elementos que permitieron al POUM ser crítico con la URSS. Por todo ello, muy pronto se habían iniciado también las réplicas por parte de los comunistas, que desde el primer momento rehusaron a llevar a cabo una discusión en el terreno de las estrategias y tácticas políticas que ambos defendían, y cayeron en el insulto, el ataque indiscriminado y la calumnia en la perspectiva de proceder a la eliminación, pura y simple, del disidente. En definitiva, se trataba de aplicar los mismos métodos que se estaban desarrollando en la URSS y desde el primer momento aparecieron las insinuaciones que pretendían relacionar el POUM -y, naturalmente, a los trotskistas- con el fascismo internacional. No es tampoco casual que el día 17 de diciembre de 1936, el mismo día en que se resolvía la crisis del gobierno catalán, con la exclusión definitiva del POUM, el periódico Pravda de Moscú, el órgano del Partido Comunista de la Unión Soviética, publicaba un aserto, que luego el consulado soviético de Barcelona negó en una parte -en la que se refería a los anarquistas- según el cual “en lo que concierne a Cataluña, la eliminación de trotskistas y anarquistas ha comenzado y continuará con la misma energía que en la URSS”. Era el punto de partida del segundo asalto que los estalinistas planteaban llevar a cabo contra el POUM : la campaña de calumnias, en la que se identificaba al POUM con el fascismo internacional se intensificó desde finales de 1936 y en los primeros meses de 1937, desde todos los ámbitos posibles con el objetivo de eliminar físicamente al partido: Mundo Obrero, Treball, Claridad, Ahora, Frente Rojo…, la totalidad de la prensa controlada por los estalinistas españoles participó activamente en la campaña.

Pero, a pesar de ello, los agentes enviados directamente desde Moscú, para dirigir la campaña contra el POUM, consideraron excesivamente moderada la actitud que tanto el PCE como el PSUC llevaron a cabo contra el POUM. Entre la multitud de informes, cartas, comunicaciones que los diferentes agentes estalinistas que operaban en España enviaron a Moscú, sorprenden aquellos que se referían al POUM, sobre todo por la importancia que Moscú concedió a la lucha contra este partido y contra los “trotskistas”. En una primera etapa -justamente la que lleva de diciembre de 1936, inicio de la campaña de calumnias, hasta los hechos de mayo de 1937- la obsesión de los agentes soviéticos pasaba por destacar los peligros que implicaba no desarrollar con contundencia un ataque sistemático contra el POUM que le apartase tanto de los cargos de responsabilidad política como de la relación que mantenía con el conjunto de las fuerzas del bloque antifascista, en especial de los anarquistas.

En un primer informe, anónimo, que recoge las conversaciones mantenidas con Escrich, el secretario del Comité Provincial de Valencia del Partido Comunista, durante los días 30 de enero, 3, 8 y 13 de febrero de 1937, se insiste de manera especial en eliminar al POUM de la representación municipal de la capital del Turia, que en aquel momento era también la capital de la República (2) . El informe empieza explicando que los comunistas aceptaron entrar en el consejo municipal de Valencia, a pesar de que en él había “dos trotskistas”, Eduardo de Sirval, “hermano del famoso escritor muerto en Asturias” y susceptible de ser influenciado por los comunistas y “un sencillo trabajador” -Josep Grimalt Pérez, taxista de profesión, que era el secretario de organización del POUM valenciano-. Según Escich, en la conversación mantenida el día 30 de enero, el POUM valenciano -que contaba con cerca de 400 miembros- se hallaba en plena oposición a la dirección catalana, hasta el punto que se plantearon absorberla, lo cual para el delegado internacional “no era correcto” y en cambio “era peligroso” porque “conducía a la formación de una fracción trotskista en el seno del partido”. En conversaciones posteriores siempre se confiaba en la actitud que podía mantener Eduardo de Sirval contra el POUM, pero inexorablemente siempre fallaba : “vaciló y prácticamente se negó a intervenir para presentar la declaración contra el POUM y salir de la formación.” Escrich lo atribuye a que Sirval está muy ligado personalmente a los poumistas locales, “con los cuales le es muy difícil romper”, se escribía el 3 de febrero. Y esta actitud se seguía manteniendo en los días 8 y 13 de febrero. Era claro que los estalinistas pretendían aprovecharse de las discrepancias políticas que algunos poumistas de Valencia mantenían con la dirección.

El 20 de febrero era el vicejefe del servicio de inteligencia militar soviético en España, el comandante Nikonov, quien en su análisis sobre la situación militar que se vivía en la España republicana, tras la caída de Málaga, hacía una referencia a las milicias del POUM, con un tono claramente provocativo:

“Aún peor (se acababa de referir a las milicias anarquistas) es el pequeño grupo de trotskistas contrarrevolucionarios, principalmente en Cataluña y en parte del País Vasco, que están desarrollando una vil actividad y propaganda antisoviética contra el VKP(b) -Partido Comunista (bolchevique) de Toda Rusia-, sus dirigentes, la URSS y el Ejército Rojo. Con la connivencia de los anarquistas ortodoxos, los trotskistas (POUMistas) tenían al comienzo de la guerra su propio regimiento especial, con dos mil fusiles en el frente de Cataluña, que ha crecido ahora hasta 3.200 hombres, y han recibido además armas para todos. Ese regimiento es la unidad más podrida de todo el ejército republicano, pero aún así se ha mantenido hasta ahora y recibe suministro, dinero y municiones. No hace falta decir que es imposible ganar la guerra contra los rebeldes si no se liquida esa escoria dentro del campo republicano.” (3)


----------



## Nicors (1 Sep 2022)

Más incisivo, a nivel político general, era el informe “Sobre la situación política de España”, que el encargado de negocios Marchenko enviaba al ministro soviético de Asuntos Exteriores, Maxim Litvinov, el 22 de febrero de 1937 (4) . En él se destacaba que “actualmente el POUM no es peligroso porque cuente en sus filas algunos miles de personas, sino porque intenta atraerse a su órbita de provocación capas significativas de la CNT, actuando a través de anarquistas extremistas”. Ponía de relieve, especialmente, la influencia que el POUM mantenía en la juventud anarquista, clara alusión a la constitución del Frente de la Juventud Revolucionaria, que las juventudes del POUM y de la FAI habían constituido en Barcelona, el 14 de febrero de 1937, y se criticaba al PSUC, cuyo periódico “publicó un artículo, en el cual se elogiaba a Trotsky como salvador de Petrogrado”. Y mientras “los trotskistas utilizan el más mínimo pretexto para atacar al partido comunista, la prensa comunista no lleva a cabo una tarea sistemática para desenmascarar al POUM”. Finalmente se hacía una significativa referencia a las discrepancias que habían existido en el POUM, entre la sección valenciana y la dirección, para poner de relieve que “el comité provincial del Partido Comunista de Valencia maniobró de manera tan incorrecta que, a pesar que los trotskistas de Valencia representan una fuerza insignificante, el Partido Comunista salió derrotado en la lucha, resultó aislado del resto de organizaciones del Frente Popular y tuvo que salir manifiestamente de la formación del consejo provincial y municipal”. La conclusión a que llegaba Marchenko era que estas actitudes eran “el resultado de la infravaloración del peligro trotskista por parte de algunos camaradas”.

En marzo de 1937 existen, como mínimo, dos referencias directas al POUM en sendos documentos. El primero, es la carta que el embajador de la URSS en España, entonces Ivan Gaikis, mandó el 21 de marzo de 1937 al vicecomisario popular de Asuntos Exteriores Nikolai Nikolaevich Krestinsky, a propósito de las declaraciones que había realizado el cónsul soviético en Barcelona Antonov-Ovseenko, en contra de los anarquistas. Las críticas de Gaikis en contra del cónsul ruso en Barcelona se debían, básicamente, al “perjuicio político que causan tales polémicas, especialmente cuando tienen lugar en este período en que se agrava la lucha entre partidos en España, en la que los anarquistas y, bajo su protección, los trotskistas locales están intensificando sus ataques contra la Unión Soviética. La interferencia del consulado no hace más que aportar ayuda a nuestros enemigos” (5) .

Dos días más tarde, el 23 de marzo de 1937, el secretario general de la Internacional Comunista Georgi Dimitrov, enviaba a Kliment Voroshilov, un informe “de nuestro confidente político en España” -presumiblemente André Marty- que había sido escrito a principios de mes. En él, por primera vez, se ponía de relieve la preocupación soviética por las buenas relaciones que el POUM mantenía con el Partido Socialista: “Se inició un flirteo sistemático y cada vez más descarado entre los socialistas españoles y los trotskistas (POUM). Se puede apreciar el crecimiento de una sucia campaña de los
socialistas de otros países, junto con los trotskistas y la GESTAPO, contra la KOMINTERN, contra la URSS, contra el Partido Comunista de España. Al mismo tiempo, se produjo la advertencia de la Segunda Internacional y la de Ámsterdam en relación con el envío de algunos alimentos a los obreros españoles. A continuación, los censores eliminaban en los artículos de Frente Rojo todos los ataques a los trotskistas, especialmente los argumentos que muestran su labor contrarrevolucionaria y el sabotaje fascista que está haciendo esa gente en España.” (6)

A principios de abril de 1937 la preocupación de los agentes estalinistas se concentraba en la actitud favorable que mantenía el POUM con la izquierda socialista y Largo Caballero, en un momento en que el PCE había iniciado también su campaña de acoso y derribo contra el presidente del gobierno de la República. En un informe “estrictamente confidencial” firmado por “Kitaiets” el 7 de abril de 1937 y dirigido a “G.M. y D.Z.” se hablaba del proceso de polarización de fuerzas que se estaba produciendo en el seno del Frente Popular y, en general en el campo republicano, entre dos bloques particulares: “el primer bloque puede proceder del POUM a través de los anarquistas-extremistas hasta la dirección de la CNT y desde allí a la dirección de la UGT, más Caballero, más algunos elementos reaccionarios del ejército” (7) . Este bloque tenía su plena configuración en torno a una serie de cuestiones fundamentales, que iban desde la “lucha contra el comunismo y, en particular, contra la influencia del Partido Comunista en el ejército”, “la lucha contra la influencia de la URSS”, “la demagogia relativa a la revolución socialista y contra la república democrática”, “la lucha contra la centralización de la dirección militar y la formación de un ejército único” o la propaganda “de la colectivización en el campo y el socialismo en la ciudad”. Según el autor del informe “el POUM y las organizaciones anarquistas principales no sólo pusieron fin a los ataques contra Caballero y el gobierno, sino que coquetean con él, asumiendo parcialmente su defensa contra los ataques imaginarios de los comunistas”. Esta situación, en parte, se debía a los errores cometidos por el Partido Comunista. Y para enderezar la situación se aconsejaba una aproximación hacia los anarquistas “a través de una serie de concesiones tácticas (la cuestión nacional en Cataluña, concesiones en relación con el papel de los sindicatos en la industria, en la cuestión sobre la ayuda a los campesinos)”, puesto que de lo que se trataba era conseguir “el aislamiento político del POUM y de sus socios”.

También a principios de abril de 1937, un nuevo informe firmado por “K”, presumiblemente el mismo Kitaiets, se refería, con tono de preocupación, a una “serie de intentos de coquetear con los socialistas de izquierda por parte del diario trotskista La Batalla” y, en concreto, se refería a un artículo que publicó Juan Andrade el día 1 de abril dedicado a las relaciones entre los partidos socialista y comunista (8) .

Que los agentes estalinistas seguían paso a paso todos los movimientos que realizaba el POUM durante estos meses, nos viene corroborado por un nuevo informe, que desde Barcelona mandó “Malkov” a “A.P. Rozengolin”, el día 9 de abril de 1937 (9) . En él se informaba del mitin que el POUM había celebrado en el teatro Olimpia de la ciudad condal el día 9 de marzo de 1937, con asistencia de unas 4.500 personas. Además de recoger frases sueltas de algunos de los participantes en el mitin, como Pere Bonet o Andreu Nin, se apuntaban algunas “observaciones”, respecto al mitin, como que entre los asistentes había “algunas decenas de miembros del PSUC (con la finalidad de informarse)” y que en su inmensa mayoría los asistentes tuvieron un comportamiento muy activo, aplaudiendo con entusiasmo a los oradores. Se hacía hincapié, además, “de un crecimiento sinuoso de la acción y actividad [del POUM] en cuatro puntos básicos”: el establecimiento de una unión del POUM con los anarquistas; la intensificación de la lucha contra el PSUC “gracias a la atracción en esta lucha activa contra el PSUC de sus camaradas anarquistas”; la política de descrédito de la URSS, “empezando por el estalinismo, pasando por la burocracia estalinista hasta la equiparación del cam. Stalin con Nosk[e].”; y finalmente, “una demagogia increíble”, “llama al pueblo, al proletariado revolucionario, a los combatientes de la revolución, para que no permitáis que os roben vuestra revolución”.

La preocupación de los agentes de Stalin, llegados a España, sobre la incidencia que el POUM tenía en la vida política de la República era más que evidente. Estaba claro que el POUM, más que ningún otro partido, representaba la antítesis de los valores políticos, ideológicos y éticos del estalinismo. La oportunidad -en esta ocasión, evidentemente, la eventualidad no fue casual- para desmadejar el conflicto llegó a raíz de los acontecimientos luctuosos ocurridos en Barcelona a partir del 3 de mayo de 1937. Los hechos de mayo, la guerra civil en el seno de la guerra civil, resultado de una provocación estalinista, en un momento en que los ánimos estaban especialmente caldeados entre las diferentes organizaciones del bloque antifascista, ofreció la oportunidad para recolocar al POUM en el ojo del huracán. En ningún momento se planteó que el responsable de los enfrentamientos fuese el penoso Eusebio Rodríguez Sales, el comisario del Orden Público de la Generalitat catalana, y militante comunista, que con sus guardias de asalto protagonizó el ataque contra el local de la Telefónica de Barcelona, con el que se iniciaron los hechos. En ningún momento se planteó que la provocación protagonizada por Rodríguez Sales tuviera sus orígenes más allá de nuestras fronteras.Pero es harto sospechoso el hecho de que inmediatamente después de haber terminado los enfrentamientos, la prensa comunista culminó su propaganda previa señalando al POUM como responsable de los enfrentamientos y ya empezó a hablar de una organización de espionaje al servicio de Franco y del fascismo. El mismo día 9 de mayo, dos días después de la pacificación de las calles de Barcelona, José Díaz, el secretario general del PCE, en un mitin pronunciado en Valencia, iniciaba con contundencia su ataque señalando la responsabilidad del POUM en la preparación de los hechos de mayo y su ubicación como un “partido fascista”. Si hasta ahora se había hablado sólo de una organización que, por sus ataques a Stalin y a la URSS, por su política revolucionaria, hacía el juego a Franco y al fascismo internacional, a partir de ahora se habían “descubierto” las pruebas según las cuales el POUM no era más que una organización quintacolumnista, de espionaje, al servicio de Franco. El paso para llevar a cabo el intento de exterminio contra el POUM estaba servido.


----------



## machote hispano (2 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> del crimen asociado al robo como medio de llegar al poder y conservarlo no es fantasía erudita ni interpretación discutible. Negrín echa del poder a largo Caballero, compañero de partido, porque está dispuesto a hacer lo que el viejo y cabezón estuquista madrileño se negó a hacer en España: un juicio contra el POUM como los de Moscú contra los comunistas de izquierda o simples antiestalinistas. Largo Caballero cuenta en sus Memorias que el día en que echó de su despacho al embajador soviético perdió el poder, pero que nunca pensó que tendría que tapar las escapadas sexuales de Negrín, siendo ministro de Hacienda, a los cabarés de París y Londres, acompañado habitualmente de dos damas, forma piadosa de llamarlas. Pero eso pertenece al capítulo de las malversaciones. Lo peor es que aceptase el encarcelamiento y asesinato del jefe del POUM, Andrés Nin, a cambio de ocupar el sillón de primer ministro. Porque fue su incondicionalidad hacia los soviéticos lo que realmente le dio el poder



El calbo no me deja poner todas las citas... 

Anonadado me hallo.

Que raro que forreras, guarromin, ebole, Anita pastón y otros no hagan especiales de 7 horas...

Más bien creo que a Javier Paredes (Memoria histórica. Los informes del historiador Javier Pa...) lo van a poner en la lista donde está Pío Moa, Stanley Payne y cualquiera que no sea un estómago agradecido de pesohez.







El franquismo no existía, hasta que una pandilla de ladrones y asesinos se empeñó en destruir España y hacer un genocidio con los que no querían permitirlo.


----------



## Zelofan (2 Sep 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> Lo pregunto en serio, porque me llamas fascista? xD



Yo he caido en el error de contestarle, pero son trolls o agitadores de las cloacas.
Mira como en cada post dice la palabra fascista varias veces.
Fascista fascista fascista fascista fascista ….. tu dilo mil veces y algo quedará !


----------



## Nicors (2 Sep 2022)

Fascista, negacionista del cambio climático y nazis son los mantras rojos para anular a la disidencia, son lo peor del mundo mundial que me lo ha dicho Antonio.


----------



## machote hispano (3 Sep 2022)

Anteayer se retiro un periodista lamebotas. Uno de tantos que viven de lamer la suela del que manda.

Son estos mismos perrodistas los que atacan a Moa sin más argumento que el consabido "porque sí", y este en concreto, Onega, es de los más rastreros.

Tertsch amarga la despedida de Ónega con un zasca histórico - Periodista Digital

Y a pesar de todos los estómagos agradecidos, la verdad sigue apareciendo: el pesohez y amigues provocaron la guerra civil, robaron, mataron, expoliaron, hicieron genocidios, incluso se mataron entre ellos por el botín, y por último abandonaron a su suerte a los que engañaron con promesas de abundancia material, llevándose lo robado para vivir como un socialista de los EREs.


----------



## Satori (3 Sep 2022)

Fernando Onega funcionaba bajo pago. Por ejemplo, se descubrió que recibía sustanciosos emolumentos mensuales de ECI.
Pero bueno, que esa es la norma generalizada entre los periodistas de más renombre.


----------



## cerero (3 Sep 2022)

A propósito...









Nuestro vengativo Lenin


Me sorprende que nunca –o casi nunca– se recuerde una actitud de Largo Caballero que en cualquier democracia supondría su descalificación y desprec...




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Nicors (3 Sep 2022)

Luis Buñuel enlace con los comunistas franceses.









Ian Gibson: “Buñuel fue militante disfrazado del PCE y enlace con los comunistas franceses”


La esperada biografía que dedica el hispanista Ian Gibson a Luis Buñuel ve, al fin, la luz. Tras siete años de investigación, el volumen –de más de mil páginas- rastrea la vida del cineasta aragonés sólo durante sus primeros 38 años de trayectoria.




www.google.com


----------



## birdland (3 Sep 2022)

Llama la atención que en españa nadie se haya hecho eco de esa entrevista..


----------



## feldene flash (3 Sep 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Las primeros bombardeos sobre población civil los comete el ejército Republicano en las ciudades del Norte de África,y luego siguieron bombardeando ciudades ,estaban en una guerra.
> Los comunistas,anarquistas y demás ralea se dedicaban en retaguardia a ir asesinado civiles , católicos,curas,monjas etc.
> Deja de aprender historia en la secta ,y coge un libro ,que tienes un 10 en propaganda,y un cero en historia.




se producen por la rebelion y alzamiento en esas cuidades , en marruecos , donde franco tenia mucho poder

los propiciados por la aviacion alemana e italiana fueron algunoi mas que guernica , ya que tambien bombardearon durango , madrid , gijon ,barcelona , alicante ... que facil es quedarse solo con guernica cuando interesa

que en guerra se cometieron mucas barbaridades , esta claro

ahora , el porque se produce una guerra esta bien claro , alzamiento militar para derrocar a gobierno democraticamente elegido

despues ya el resto es lo que es , y nada de secta , aunque si solo te quedas con el abc o 13 tv tu conocimiento es bastante escaso y muy sectario









Bombardeos en la guerra civil española - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## machote hispano (4 Sep 2022)

Llorad, rojos golpistas, llorad...

18 de julio de 1936, cuando los republicanos inventaron el bombardeo sobre población civil | La Gaceta



Rojo llorica dijo:


> *El objetivo buscado por los mandos republicanos no era otro que provocar las iras de la población árabe contra los militares,* para dificultar el triunfo del levantamiento causando motines de la población. Para ello no tuvieron ningún inconveniente en matar y herir a civiles inocentes, entre ellos, decenas de mujeres y niños.



Y desde luego consiguieron el objetivo, provocar la ira de la población..., contra ellos, los sucialistas genocidas.









> ... derrocar al gobierno democráticamente elegido...



¡¡Ja ja ja ja ja, que si guapi, Calvo Sotelo se murió de gripe!!

Casi cien años y siguen tragándose las trolas de sus jefes actuales, herederos de los que les dejaron tirados y que se dieron el piro con todo lo robado... Sarna roja con gusto no pica...
Por lo menos espero que le den unos céntimos a estos cm, para pagar la electricidad y el gas...


----------



## feldene flash (4 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Llorad, rojos golpistas, llorad...
> 
> 18 de julio de 1936, cuando los republicanos inventaron el bombardeo sobre población civil | La Gaceta
> 
> ...




que tiempos en que los arabes y marroquis con franco eran los buenos .....hay que ver como han cambiado las cosas no?


----------



## Nicors (4 Sep 2022)

Los marroquíes del norte de África estaban bajo dominio español y muchos de nacionalidad española. Engrosaban las filas de la legión y regulares y tenían muy claro quienes eran los marxistas con sus atentados y persecuciones religiosas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Por lo menos espero que le den unos céntimos a estos cm, para pagar la electricidad y el gas...



Sigue tragando lefa anglosioniista, HDLGP.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Los marroquíes del norte de África estaban bajo dominio español y muchos de nacionalidad española. Engrosaban las filas de la legión y regulares y tenían muy claro quienes eran los marxistas con sus atentados y persecuciones religiosas.



Ya, por eso iban deando un rastro de saqueos y violaciones a sus espaldas.


----------



## machote hispano (4 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Sigue tragando lefa anglosioniista, HDLGP.



No, gracias. 
No quiero que te detraigan ni una gota de la que te inyecta el begoño, el Falconeti, la rata chepuda y toda su troupe de garrapatas asquerosas. 
Seguro que ahora mismo están pensando cómo darte lo que te mereces, o sea, clavarte por delante y por detras y ponerte a dar vueltas como un pollo en un grill, mientras te fríen a impuestos. 

Recoge tus 10 céntimos, y no olvides lamer la chepa de pavlo. El tortazo de Madrid fue tan grande que la joroba se puso DERECHA... 




¡JIIJIIJIIJOOJOOJOOJAAJAA!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> ¡JIIJIIJIIJOOJOOJOOJAAJAA!



La puerta del manicomio está a tu derecha.


----------



## machote hispano (4 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> La puerta del manicomio está a tu derecha.



Bien que sabes dónde está..., vaya, vaya. No olvides ocuparte del antiguo curro de tu amado Falconeti, ya sabes, en la sauna gai. Ahora que reciben subvenciones toda su familia, puedes pillar algo..., viscoso y caliente. Después de todo los rojillos estáis en eso de dar y recibir, más bien recibir..., mucho. 



No te atragantes.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Bien que sabes dónde está..., vaya, vaya. No olvides ocuparte del antiguo curro de tu amado Falconeti, ya sabes, en la sauna gai. Ahora que reciben subvenciones toda su familia, puedes pillar algo..., viscoso y caliente. Después de todo los rojillos estáis en eso de dar y recibir, más bien recibir..., mucho.



¿Por qué crees que soy del P$O€, subnormal?


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (4 Sep 2022)

Cuando salió el libro de Pío Moa en la Cope lo ponían por las nubes, ahora no lo quieren ver ni en pintura.


----------



## machote hispano (4 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Por qué crees que soy del P$O€, subnormal?



Hay una foto tuya en el baño presidencial "*En caso de falta de papel higiénico llamar a este pringado*".


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Hay una foto tuya en el baño presidencial "*En caso de falta de papel higiénico llamar a este pringado*".



¿No serás tú el de las saunas gays, mariconazo?


----------



## machote hispano (4 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿No serás tú el de las saunas gays, mariconazo?



Pues no. Y tampoco soy sucnor ni gai. Mientras no me llames "socialista"... Eso sí que sería ofender. 


Lo siento rojillo, tengo que desconectar. Estoy leyendo "Mitos de la guerra civil" de Pío Moa. 

No tragues mucho, que te empachas.


----------



## Xanna (4 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Los marroquíes del norte de África estaban bajo dominio español y muchos de nacionalidad española. Engrosaban las filas de la legión y regulares y tenían muy claro quienes eran los marxistas con sus atentados y persecuciones religiosas.



son los mismos que los de al qaeda, facherío puro y duro.

houllebecq ya alertó del peligro de una alianza de (in)civilizaciones (reaccionarios del mundo uníos) que diera al traste con la ilustración / el progreso.

desaparecidos los bolcehviques soviéticos para luchar contra el fascismo, nos quedan los troskistas otaneros.

los fachas vais a perder , como ya hicisteis en el 45.

subcampeones forever


----------



## Nicors (4 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> son los mismos que los de al qaeda, facherío puro y duro.
> 
> houllebecq ya alertó del peligro de una alianza de (in)civilizaciones (reaccionarios del mundo uníos) que diera al traste con la ilustración / el progreso.
> 
> ...



Uuuii 
Estamos debatiendo o exponiendo acontecimientos pasados ¿a que coño vienen esas gilipolleces actuales.?
Os jode la verdad comunistas mafiosos, a mamarla.


----------



## Xanna (4 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Estamos debatiendo o exponiendo acontecimientos pasados



xactamente., subcampeones en 1945, la francia de petain incluida.

franco se vendió sin sonrojarse a los troskos otaneros (rota y moron). puso el trasero y la vaselina.

francia salvó la cara con de gaulle.


----------



## Nicors (4 Sep 2022)

La olvidada historia del general Ben Mizzian, el marroquí que salvó la vida a Franco


Apadrinado cuando era un niño por Alfonso XIII, el rifeño combatió en la Guerra Civil y fue el único marroquí que alcanzó el generalato en el Ejército español del periodo franquista



www.google.com


----------



## Nicors (4 Sep 2022)

Arriba el hilo coño, a joder al follavascas y demás comunistas


----------



## PLS--palasaca (5 Sep 2022)

Un poco de eso que nuestro ilustre forero llama propaganda faschista, porque no le da la razón en sus argumentos.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (5 Sep 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> se producen por la rebelion y alzamiento en esas cuidades , en marruecos , donde franco tenia mucho poder
> 
> los propiciados por la aviacion alemana e italiana fueron algunoi mas que guernica , ya que tambien bombardearon durango , madrid , gijon ,barcelona , alicante ... que facil es quedarse solo con guernica cuando interesa
> 
> ...




Que democráticamente elegido ,las elecciones del 36 se produjeron en un clima de violencia brutal ,los milicianos pistola en mano robaron las actas .
De febrero del 36 a junio hubo casi 500 asesinatos ,hasta que mataron a Calvo Sotelo .
Lee el libro de Clara Campoamor,y deja de decir chorradas.


----------



## Karma bueno (5 Sep 2022)

2 noticias del mismo dia 2 de septiembre en un diario de izquierdas:









El paro en el Bierzo bajó en 209 personas en agosto


El número de inscritos en las tres oficinas de empleo de la comarca se sitúa en 7.032, un 20% menos que hace un año




www.elbierzodigital.com













El desempleo registra un incremento del 1,3% en agosto en Castilla y León


En el último año, la rebaja es del 20% en la Comunidad, al contar con 29.940 parados menos




www.elbierzodigital.com


----------



## Karma bueno (5 Sep 2022)

@Follavacas 
¿Vete a la mierda Lambeculos del PSOE!


----------



## PLS--palasaca (5 Sep 2022)

Hola marxi.

Pues que usted pueda retozar en su bilis. ¿Le parece poco?

Hasta el próximo, marxi.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Lo siento rojillo, tengo que desconectar. Estoy leyendo "Mitos de la guerra civil" de Pío Moa.



Seguro que no te va a explicar la infiltración de las cloacas del Estado en movimientos "subversivos" como el GRAPO, del que fue uno de sus militantes más destacados.


----------



## Berrón (5 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Un poco de eso que nuestro ilustre forero llama propaganda faschista, porque no le da la razón en sus argumentos.



Esta mujer lo dice bien clarito y eso que es de la escuela de Gustavo Bueno, es marxista, así que no puede ser acusada de facha por los progres de turno


----------



## machote hispano (5 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Seguro que no te va a explicar la infiltración de las cloacas del Estado en movimientos "subversivos" como el GRAPO, del que fue uno de sus militantes más destacados.



13 años tuvo felipin acceso total a los archivos secretos, y luego 7 el ZoPenco, y no encontraron ni la más mínima conexión.
Ni siquiera se atrevieron a falsificar nada por si los pillaba. 

Moa tuvo un momento de lucidez, como muchos antiguos marxistas, fue honesto consigo mismo y acepto el hecho de que se había equivocado. Desde entonces se convirtió en antimarxista, y ni siquiera tiene que mentir como Preston, Viñas y otros estómagos agradecidos. La verdad es más interesante y demoledora.

Muchos que siguen engañados por el marxismo, por maldad, ambición, miedo, etc., hubieran acabado en gulags de tito Stalin, o en centros "reeducativos" con el cartel "El Trabajo Os Hará Hombres".

Por eso no quieren ir a disfrutar de los paraísos socialistas, prefieren los infiernos capitalistas, como los hijos de los dictadores:







Y disfrutar de lo robado, como Negrin, Prieto, la bruja genocida asquerosa de la pasionaria y Carrillo, etc.

Hay que ser muy tonto para creer que las cosas han cambiado desde entonces. Sánchez y la ministra cajera chupa-chups falconeando, la tucán ídem, y troleando que el viaje al Vaticano salió por menos de 200 pavos...

Sarna sucialista con gusto no pica...




Rojillos, no perdáis la esperanza. Seguro que el felón os invita al falcón al menos una vez..., para limpiar retretes con vuestra lengua. Y muchos aún le darán las gracias.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Rojillos, no perdáis la esperanza. Seguro que el felón os invita al falcón al menos una vez..., para limpiar retretes con vuestra lengua. Y muchos aún le darán las gracias.



Cómeme el chocho, facha asqueroso.


----------



## Nicors (5 Sep 2022)

Fascista, nazis ahora mentando las madres y todo por decir verdad del psoe y los rojos, que son genocidas, ladrones y terroristas.


PSOE TERRORISTA.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (5 Sep 2022)

Hola marxi.

Es lo que tiene ser su propio dreammaster, que usted se puede imaginar todo lo que quiera. Faltaría más.

Hasta el próximo, marxi.


----------



## Nicors (5 Sep 2022)

Mentiras comunistas. El culpable de la infausta republica y de la guerra civil es el psoe y demás rojos aleccionados por Moscú. Todas las muertes son por culpa del psoe.

El PSOE pretende reescribir la historia bajo el reclamo de la “memoria democrática”, pero ese partido tiene un pasado con episodios abiertamente antidemocráticos.
Cuatro documentos que muestran la retórica golpista del PSOE en la Segunda República
España 1933: cuando la ultraizquierda descarriló tres trenes tras una victoria electoral derechista
La nueva ley socialista condena el golpe de 1936 pero no el de 1934
En el resumen del anteproyecto de ley anunciado por la vicepresidencia del Carmen Calvo se indica que ese texto incluirá _*“el repudio y condena del golpe de Estado del 18 de julio de 1936 y la posterior dictadura”.*_ La dirigente del PSOE ha hecho bien en concretar a qué golpe de Estado se refiere, pues el del 18 de julio no fue el único que se produjo durante la Segunda República. De hecho, *el mayor golpe de Estado anterior a la Guerra Civil lo protagonizó el propio PSOE en octubre de 1934.*





El número 7.726 de “El Socialista”, periódico oficial del PSOE, publicado el 9 de noviembre de 1933, unos días antes de las elecciones en las que ganó la derecha. El periódico recoge un discurso del presidente del PSOE, Francisco Largo Caballero, amenazando con una revolución violenta y afirmando: “Estamos en plena guerra civil”.
Las violentas amenazas del PSOE contra las primeras elecciones con voto femenino
En noviembre de 1933 se convocaron en España las primeras elecciones en las que las mujeres pudieron ejercer su derecho a votar. Unos días antes de las elecciones, y *ante la probable victoria de la derecha*, el presidente del PSOE, Francisco Largo Caballero, había amenazado: “haremos la revolución violentamente”, y añadió: “Estamos en plena guerra civil”, unas amenazas golpistas que fueron publicadas por el número 7.726 de “El Socialista”, el periódico oficial del PSOE. En ese mismo discurso, *Largo Caballero empieza a mostrar el desapego de los socialistas por la República ante la previsible derrota electoral de la izquierda:*_“Tenemos que luchar como sea, hasta que en las torres y en los edificios oficiales ondee, no una bandera tricolor de una República burguesa, sino le bandera roja de la Revolución socialista”_.
La derecha ganó las elecciones y la izquierda contestó con una ola de atentados
A pesar de las amenazas, la derecha ganó los comicios con el 40,57% de los votos, obteniendo un total de 197 escaños, frente a los 100 de la izquierda (21,68% de los votos) y los 138 de los partidos republicanos de centro (15,26%). *La izquierda manifestó su rechazo al resultado electoral sin ningún disimulo* e incluso con graves episodios de violencia. Los anarquistas cometieron una serie de atentados terroristas que incluyeron ataques contra tres trenes, que se saldaron con 23 personas asesinadas en La Coruña, La Rioja y Zaragoza. En los meses siguientes, *el PSOE y el resto de la izquieda desató una ola de amenazas para impedir que la derecha vencedora en las elecciones accediese al poder.*





El expreso 702 Barcelona-Sevilla tras su descarrilamiento en el barranco del Puig (Valencia) en la noche del 9 al 10 de diciembre de 1933, a causa de un atentado anarquista (Foto: diario Ahora).
El PSOE cumplió sus amenazas y encabezó un sangriento golpe de Estado
Como parte de esa campaña de coacción, el 25 de septiembre de 1934 el periódico oficial del PSOE anunció sin disimulo una “bendita” guerra ante las previsiones de que la CEDA accediese al Gobierno. El 3 de octubre varios ministros de derechas se incorporaron por fin al Gobierno, y la izquierda no dudó en cumplir sus amenazas: *el 5 de octubre el PSOE encabezaba una rebelión armada en Asturias* con el apoyo del Partido Comunista de España (PCE, a las órdenes de la Internacional Comunista controlada por el dictador Stalin desde Moscú) y los anarquistas de la CNT.
*El golpe del PSOE fue brutal y sangriento: los golpistas asesinaron a 33 sacerdotes y religiosos y a 300 militares y miembros de las fuerzas del orden*, y además destruyeron 17 iglesias, 40 edificios religiosos y docenas de fábricas, puentes, casas y edificios públicos. A pesar de la gravedad de los hechos, *los golpistas no pasaron ni un año y medio en prisión*, pues una de las primeras cosas que hizo la izquierda tras llegar al poder en febrero de 1936 fue conceder una amnistía a los implicados.
Un golpe que ensalza sin rodeos un documento de la web del PSOE
El PSOE nunca se ha retractado por su participación en ese golpe de Estado ni ha pedido perdón por los crímenes cometidos en él. Al contrario: se ha dedicado a ensalzarlo. Un ejemplo de ello es un documento publicado en la web del PSOE que justifica abiertamente aquel golpe de 1934, afirmando que la entrada de ministros de la CEDA en el Gobierno significaba “una infiltración criptofascista en el poder”.





Golpistas armados con fusiles de asalto durante el golpe de Estado encabezado por el PSOE en octubre de 1934.
El documento, publicado con motivo del centenario de la agrupación socialista de Oviedo, *elogia sin rodeos a los golpistas*, destacando _“el bravo heroísmo de las fuerzas proletarias luchando por sus ideales”_. *¿Asesinar a religiosos y a militares y destruir iglesias y fábricas es lo que el PSOE entiende por “heroísmo”?*Imaginemos por un momento cómo reaccionaría la izquierda si cualquier partido del Parlamento dijese algo así sobre el 18 de julio. Pues el PSOE lo dice sobre otro sangriento golpe contra la República, que casualmente no condena en su ley de manipulación de la historia. *¿Y éste es el partido que dice abanderar la “memoria democrática”?*
—
Foto principal: militares y guardias civiles mostrando los fusiles incautados a los golpistas tras sofocar el golpe de Estado de 1934 en Asturias, encabezado por el PSOE.









Así fue el golpe de Estado de 1934 contra la 2ª República que el PSOE no quiere condenar







www.outono.net






PSOE TERRORISTA


----------



## Nicors (5 Sep 2022)

1934 año del comienzo de la guerra civil por el golpe de estado del psoe.


----------



## Xanna (5 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> ... El número 7.726 de “El Socialista”, periódico oficial del PSOE, publicado el 9 de noviembre de 1933...



*«Nuestra generación tiene encomendada una gran misión. Tiene que crear un espíritu nuevo, fundar un nuevo Estado, una Nación nueva; dejar la patria depurada de masones, de judaizantes... Hay que ir a un Estado nuevo, y para ello se imponen deberes y sacrificios. ¡Qué importa que nos cueste hasta derramar sangre! [...] Para realizar este ideal no vamos a detenernos en formas arcaicas. La democracia no es para nosotros un fin, sino un medio para ir a la conquista de un Estado nuevo. Llegado el momento el Parlamento o se somete o le hacemos desaparecer».*

Gil Robles, lider de la CEDA, el 15 de octubre de 1933


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> 1934 año del comienzo de la guerra civil por el golpe de estado del psoe.



Otro subnormal que se cambia de avatar como de camisa.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Sep 2022)

¿Solo 150.000? Yo creo que fueron muchos más.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> *«Nuestra generación tiene encomendada una gran misión. Tiene que crear un espíritu nuevo, fundar un nuevo Estado, una Nación nueva; dejar la patria depurada de masones, de judaizantes... Hay que ir a un Estado nuevo, y para ello se imponen deberes y sacrificios. ¡Qué importa que nos cueste hasta derramar sangre! [...] Para realizar este ideal no vamos a detenernos en formas arcaicas. La democracia no es para nosotros un fin, sino un medio para ir a la conquista de un Estado nuevo. Llegado el momento el Parlamento o se somete o le hacemos desaparecer».*
> 
> Gil Robles, lider de la CEDA, el 15 de octubre de 1933


----------



## Xanna (5 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



con el discurso de "someter el parlamento" por la via violenta ganó la derecha las elecciones en 1933.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> con el discurso de "someter el parlamento" por la via violenta ganó la derecha las elecciones en 1933.



Ya sabemos que la derecha nunca ha dejado que gobernara la izquierda, como por ejemplo en Chile.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (6 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ya sabemos que la derecha nunca ha dejado que gobernara la izquierda, como por ejemplo en Chile.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


>



¿Quién coño es ese?


----------



## machote hispano (6 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Cómeme el chocho, facha asqueroso.



El rojerio siempre empeñado en hacerme proposiciones deshonestas... *NO ES NO. *

Su proposición de ayuntamiento carnal NO es aceptable. Mi estómago es incapaz de asimilar tal nivel de hediondez, hasta siento nauseas ahora mismo. 

Pruebe con los hinjenieros que la progrhez ha traído a España; sus estómagos puede que soporten ese reto, pero creo que los de dentro de las fronteras prefieren opciones menos asquerosas. Pueden elegir solomillo de gallina antes que productos putrefactos. 

Tendrá que ir más allá de las vallas de Ceuta y Melilla, donde tienen unos niveles de exigencia casi inexistentes, hasta con cabras muertas son capaces de hacerlo, y después comérselas. Aunque sospecho que en este caso satisfacer sus deseos lúbricos los llevará al límite. No se sorprenda si se ponen a vomitar y luego se suicidan, por el insoportable asco que les produce la progrhez... 

No olvide tomarse los antidepresivos, es lo que tiene estar en el lado de los malos y no asimilarlo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> No olvide tomarse los antidepresivos, es lo que tiene estar en el lado de los malos y no asimilarlo.



Vete a cagar, facha de mierda.


----------



## Reutilizable (6 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Hay una anécdota de un alto funcionario del bando malo en Madrid. Los milicianos lo pararon, no tenía pinta de proletario, y casi le dan el paseo allí mismo. Les enseñó quien era y los tipos se empeñaron en acompañarlo a su ministerio, a escoltarlo. Al acabar se le ofrecieron como su guardia de corps particular, tal era el miedo de acabar en el frente. Con dificultad el funcionario consiguió que se largaran a jorobar a otro.
> 
> Por cierto, que yo sepa Franco nunca fusiló a ningún soldado de las brigadas internacionales, sin embargo, era común que fueran fusilados por pesohez y amigues, no por cobardía, sino por no obedecer órdenes suicidas. Suicidas en el sentido estricto del término.
> 
> ...



Recuerdo haber leido que en el campo de entrenamiento de las Brigadas Internacionales, que estaba en Albacete, los comunistas aplicaron justicia proletaria en forma de plomo a más de 200 brigadistas por ser anarquistas o troskystas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

Reutilizable dijo:


> Recuerdo haber leido que en el campo de entrenamiento de las Brigadas Internacionales, que estaba en Albacete, los comunistas aplicaron justicia proletaria en forma de plomo a más de 200 brigadistas por ser anarquistas o troskystas.



Pero si Franco dejó que se mataran entre ellos, la guerra podía haber durado menos, pero como se llevaban tan mal las distintas facciones de los rojos, pues trabajo hecho.


----------



## machote hispano (6 Sep 2022)

Reutilizable dijo:


> Recuerdo haber leido que en el campo de entrenamiento de las Brigadas Internacionales, que estaba en Albacete, los comunistas aplicaron justicia proletaria en forma de plomo a más de 200 brigadistas por ser anarquistas o troskystas.



Alucino con este link:

EJECUCIONES Y ASESINATOS EN LAS BRIGADAS INTERNACIONALES



Angel Manuel dijo:


> *EJECUCIONES Y ASESINATOS EN LAS BRIGADAS INTERNACIONALES*
> 
> Desde mediados de julio de 1936 la Internacional Comunista estaba haciendo campaña en favor del Frente Popular, y con el llamamiento que hizo a todos los países en septiembre de 1936 pidiendo voluntarios con experiencia militar para guerrear en España, dio comienzo en París el reclutamiento dirigido por el Partido Comunista Francés y André Marty como organizador, y el Partido Comunista Italiano en el exilio y Luigi Longo como su máximo responsable.
> El 80% de los que acudieron a la llamada eran militantes y simpatizantes comunistas, el resto lo completaban idealistas de izquierdas, antifascistas, exiliados, emigrantes, desempleados y algunos aventureros.
> ...



@klopec


----------



## machote hispano (6 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pero si Franco dejó que se mataran entre ellos, la guerra podía haber durado menos, pero como se llevaban tan mal las distintas facciones de los rojos, pues trabajo hecho.



Tela marinera... 

EN EL FRENTE POPULAR SE MATARON ENTRE ELLOS: LA GUERRA CIVIL DENTRO DE LA GUERRA CIVIL ESPAÑOLA



> *EN EL FRENTE POPULAR SE MATARON ENTRE ELLOS: LA GUERRA CIVIL DENTRO DE LA GUERRA CIVIL ESPAÑOLA*
> _Gracias al doctor Manuel Alejandro Aguilera Povedano por su valiosa investigación que marca un antes y un después en la historiografía de la Guerra Civil española: gracias Manuel por tu gran generosidad intelectual._
> En el año 2004 escribí en _El chantaje de la izquierda. Las falsedades de la Guerra Civil española, p. 39_, que en el Frente Popular existió una guerra civil, que no eran rivalidades más o menos violentas que originaron unas decenas o unos pocos cientos de muertos, sino que se trataba de miles de muertos; que era una de las zonas oscuras y más silenciadas de la Guerra Civil y cuya investigación estaba por hacerse. “Esto es tan sólo el adelanto de un pequeñísimo esbozo”, y comenzaba a presentar una serie de sucesos.
> Desconocía que recién editado el libro se había iniciado ya esa difícil investigación que pedía; y así pues, en el año 2008 finalizaba su tesis doctoral el joven periodista _Manuel Alejandro Aguilera Povedano_: _La Sexta Columna. Enfrentamientos entre facciones antifascistas durante la Guerra Civil Española._ Este fundamental trabajo vino en parte a rellenar el importante hueco que existía en la historiografía de la Guerra Civil española. Y digo en parte, porque en la introducción de la tesis y de forma clara el autor marca los límites de su investigación: “En definitiva, todos los enfrentamientos aquí relatados son por motivos políticos o rencillas de grupo, no se han incluido los debidos exclusivamente a la disciplina militar. Si un comandante fusila a dos comunistas por haber gritado “estamos copados” en medio del combate, infundiendo pánico en la tropa, no se ha incluido por no tener motivos políticos.
> ...



Joooooder.


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> *«Nuestra generación tiene encomendada una gran misión. Tiene que crear un espíritu nuevo, fundar un nuevo Estado, una Nación nueva; dejar la patria depurada de masones, de judaizantes... Hay que ir a un Estado nuevo, y para ello se imponen deberes y sacrificios. ¡Qué importa que nos cueste hasta derramar sangre! [...] Para realizar este ideal no vamos a detenernos en formas arcaicas. La democracia no es para nosotros un fin, sino un medio para ir a la conquista de un Estado nuevo. Llegado el momento el Parlamento o se somete o le hacemos desaparecer».*
> 
> Gil Robles, lider de la CEDA, el 15 de octubre de 1933



¿Y que? pide un estado totalitario frente al marxismo, normal. Lo que no pide es que en los edificios oficiales ondee la bandera comunista.

El comunismo utilizaba los partidos burgueses para después masacrarlos, lo que quería Gil Robles era una democracia sin partidos marxistas.

Aqui muchos ignoran o tratan de ocultar, que los contemporaneos de esa época sabian cómo llegaron los bolcheviques al poder en Rusia. Llegaron primero engañando a los partidos democráticos y luego por guerra civil, igual plan tenían para España.


----------



## Xanna (7 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> ¿Y que? pide un estado totalitario frente al marxismo, normal. Lo que no pide es que en los edificios oficiales ondee la bandera comunista.
> 
> El comunismo utilizaba los partidos burgueses para después masacrarlos, lo que quería Gil Robles era una democracia sin partidos marxistas.
> 
> Aqui muchos ignoran o tratan de ocultar, que los contemporaneos de esa época sabian cómo llegaron los bolcheviques al poder en Rusia. Llegaron primero engañando a los partidos democráticos y luego por guerra civil, igual plan tenían para España.



pide sangre y opresión para re-instaurar el antiguo regimen que tenía sumido al pueblo en la pobreza y el subdesarrollo.

eso es lo que trajo la derecha monárquica, esta vez disfrazada de revolucionarios fascistas: guerra y miseria regada en abundante caspa nacionalcatolica.

si no es por los anglosionistas (plan de estabilización) habemus nuevo desastre nasioná a finales de los 50.

rescatados por ineptos y matones (tontos y malos) , con el zote de franco a la cabeza.


----------



## Xanna (7 Sep 2022)

entonces no teníais la excusa de rojos bilduetarras feminazis nñiñiñliñiñ porque hepaña una grande y tralalá --esa mierda pinchada en un palo que era la España pacata y analfabeta resurgida de la guerra, una guerra que vosotros mismos --los FACHAS-- provocasteis para volver a lo de siempre -- era toda vuestra.


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Tu ves nazis por todos lados háztelo mirar, es una enfermedad psiquiátrica grave de internado.


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pide sangre y opresión para re-instaurar el antiguo regimen que tenía sumido al pueblo en la pobreza y el subdesarrollo.
> 
> eso es lo que trajo la derecha monárquica, esta vez disfrazada de revolucionarios fascistas: guerra y miseria regada en abundante caspa nacionalcatolica.
> 
> ...



No, pide acabar con el marxismo no inventes.


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> entonces no teniáis la excusa de rojos bilduetarras feminazis nñiñiñliñiñ porque hepaña --esa mierda pinchada en un palo que era la España pacata y analfabeta resurgida de la guerra, una guerra que vosotros mismos --los FACHAS-- provocasteis para volver a lo de siempre -- era toda vuestra



Ya claro los comunistas vendidos a Moscú para ser esclavos por un cuenco de arroz como en Cuba y Venezuela. MUERTE A LA PUTA MADRE RUSIA.


----------



## Xanna (7 Sep 2022)

comunistas, troskistas, anarquistas, anglosionistas, la merkel, bilduterras, bolivarianos, pepe botella, el moro muza ....

cualquier cosa antes que un FACHA ROJIGUALDO, el peor enemigo del progreso y la razón


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

El gobierno social comunista oculta los restos de Andreu Nin.









Defensa traslada al Consejo del Poder Judicial la petición de información sobre la «fosa de Andreu Nin»


La jurisdicción militar donde se ubicó la sepultura derivó el caso a un juzgado de Alcalá de Henares




www.larazon.es





¿Dónde está Nin?


----------



## todoayen (7 Sep 2022)

Bueno, Nin si que se dejó la piel por España. 
Pero eso eran torturas sanas, por el bien del pueblo.


----------



## Xanna (7 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No, pide acabar con el marxismo no inventes.



a ver, que a los fachas hay que daros formación democrática contínua :

el marxismo es una ideología perfectamente legal (si pica, arrascarse) y de hecho en USA y en Europa hay partidos de inspiración marxista para todos los gustos, también con representación parlamentaria.

lo que es ilegal es recurrir a la violencia para sabotear / aniquilar el orden democrático.

en 1933-34, la retórica en España era de una de violencia extrema (en 1935-36, ya abiertamente de guerra) --tanto por parte de la izquierda revolucionaria como por parte de la derecha golpista QUE NO POR PARTE DEL LEGITIMO GOBIERNO DE LA REPÚBLICA, que hacia lo que podía para desmontar por una parte:

a) las conspiraciones golpistas, provocaciones, bloqueos, complots desde el extranjero e invents contínuos de la derecha monárquica, que salió a cargarse el nuevo orden democrático desde EL MINUTO UNO para VOLVER A LO DE SIEMPRE (aquí mando yo).

y por la otra para contener:

b) una revolución social en ciernes alentada por comunistas y anarquistas (a la que acabó sumándose el ala dura del psoe ante el estancamiento / lentitud de las reformas) en medio del atraso / subdesarrollo histórico en el que se hallaba sumido el país tras dos siglos de saqueo y desgobierno.


----------



## machote hispano (7 Sep 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Bueno, Nin si que se dejó la piel por España.
> Pero eso eran torturas sanas, por el bien del pueblo.



Mis dies...





Me lo apunto.


----------



## machote hispano (7 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Vete a cagar, facha de mierda.



*No es No. *Esas prácticas sexuales aberrantes no me van. Cierra la boca, no va a pasar.


Un día al levantarte y mirarte al espejo tendrás un momento de lucidez.

Mirarás tus canas, tus arrugas, tus ojos envejecidos, y tu rictus de amargura e infelicidad. Sabrás que has malgastado tu vida en una ideología criminal, que has arruinado tu vida y la de otros muchos por promesas de bienestar material.

Da igual el dinero que tengas, la conciencia tranquila no se puede comprar, y tu conciencia te acusa sin descanso de ser cómplice de la mayor farsa de la historia de la humanidad. Y llorarás un buen rato.

Luego te tomarás el antidepresivo, comprobarás las pilas del UltraMandingo7000 y le darás mermelada o nocilla a tu mascota pinky, mientras sueñas con seguir a la rata chepuda al baño de la facu para..., refrescarte.



Tu vida es peor que el infierno. Te compadezco.


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> a ver, que a los fachas hay que daros formación democrática contínua :
> 
> el marxismo es una ideología perfectamente legal (si pica, arrascarse) y de hecho en USA y en Europa hay partidos de inspiración marxista para todos los gustos, también con representación parlamentaria.
> 
> ...



El fascismo también es legal en España. 
Desde el minuto uno, no, antes de irse el Rey Alfonso XIII, la urss ya estaba maquinando con sus agentes sobre el terreno el partido comunista de España, por ejemplo quemas de iglesias.
La republica llegó con sangre y el caldo de cultivo fue creado por ellos mismos, porque les interesaba hacerlo.
1) Crear el caos.
2) Alianza con partidos burgueses para mediante golpe de estado imponer la republica
3)El frente popular
4) La guerra civil; todos pasos bien orquestadnos desde Moscú y réplica de lo que sucedió en Rusia.
Que la jap y la falange fue un movimiento anti marxistamilitante pues normal, ante el panorama destructivo del marxismo. Exactamente igual que lo que sucedió en Italia antes con el Fascio.
Republica de Baviera, lo mismo.
Cuba, Nicaragua, Venezuela….

Lecciones a mi pocas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

Te metes en este hilo y ves toda la cuadrilla de rojos andrajosos y pestilentes que no sueles ver normalmente en Burbuja.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (7 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El fascismo también es legal en España.
> Desde el minuto uno, no, antes de irse el Rey Alfonso XIII, la urss ya estaba maquinando con sus agentes sobre el terreno el partido comunista de España, por ejemplo quemas de iglesias.
> La republica llegó con sangre y el caldo de cultivo fue creado por ellos mismos, porque les interesaba hacerlo.
> 1) Crear el caos.
> ...




Hasta que Falange se empezó a defender ,la escoria roja asesinó a 11 falangistas ,el último de ellos un chaval de 17 años que vendía un periódico falangista.
Los mítines de Falange con el telón negro y los nombres en blanco de los falangistas muertos son historia.
¡Presentes!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Mirarás tus canas, tus arrugas, tus ojos envejecidos, y tu rictus de amargura e infelicidad. Sabrás que has malgastado tu vida en una ideología criminal, que has arruinado tu vida y la de otros muchos por promesas de bienestar material.



Delirios de alguien que consume sustancias estupefacientes.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Te metes en este hilo y ves toda la cuadrilla de rojos andrajosos y pestilentes que no sueles ver normalmente en Burbuja.



Querrás decir la caterva de fachas que pululáis por aquí.


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Pero vamos a ver chaval, que tú lo miras de la óptica actual, que frente al comunismo de Rusia había que buscarse aliados donde fuera. 









El vínculo olvidado entre ERC y el fascismo de Mussolini para lograr la independencia de Cataluña


No son pocos los historiadores que defienden que las Juventudes de Esquerra Republicana de Cataluña (Jerec), creadas en 1931, copiaron los postulados violentos del «Duce» y admiraron su figura



www.abc.es






De todas formas yo soy nazi, fascista y franquista a mi no me avergüenza al contrario.


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Tan minoritario que le impuso a Negrin el genocidio del POUM.


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Gilipolleces. La sucursal del Kominter, el pce, a pesar de ser minoritarios marcó el devenir del golpe de estado de la republica y de la guerra civil. Largo Caballero pareció estar en una carrera para ver quien era más marxista pero al final quien mandaba era Rusia.


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Hay millones de pruebas no voy a agachar la cabeza y es mi horizonte desde que ingrese en esta estercolero denunciar las mentiras del psoe. A mi no me vas callar.
una cancioncilla para que te vayas calentita a la cama, chaval


----------



## Xanna (7 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El fascismo también es legal en España.
> Desde el minuto uno, no, antes de irse el Rey Alfonso XIII, la urss ya estaba maquinando con sus agentes sobre el terreno el partido comunista de España, por ejemplo quemas de iglesias.
> La republica llegó con sangre y el caldo de cultivo fue creado por ellos mismos, porque les interesaba hacerlo.
> 1) Crear el caos.
> ...



el fascismo es legal en España mientras no llame a asesinar al adversario politico y a asaltar el parlamento como hacia el líder de la CEDA en 1933.

lecciones necesitas alguna, que vaya empanada llevas: 

la izquierda republicana jamás llamó a quemar iglesias.

de hecho, la izquierda republicana siquiera gobernó con partidos que propugnaran la violencia y cuando Largo Caballero se lanzó a la via revolucionaria en el verano de 1933 la coalicion con el PSOE llegó a su fin, al contrario de la derecha lerrouxiana, que en octubre de 1934 formó gobierno con la CEDA -. la misma CEDA que propugnaba derramamientos de sangre, limpiezas étnicas y politicas, marchas sobre roma y demás maniobras golpistas y violentas para suprimir la democracia parlmentaria.


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el fascismo es legal en España mientras no llame a asesinar al adversario politico y a asaltar el parlamento como hacia el líder de la CEDA en 1933.
> 
> lecciones necesitas alguna, que vaya empanada llevas:
> 
> ...



Yo no he dicho que el partido de Azaña quemara igleias, he dicho que los agentes de Rusia quemaban iglesias.
La ceda reclamaba la prohibición del marxismo, lógico, si eran terroristas a la orden de Moscú.


----------



## Xanna (7 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que el partido de Azaña quemara igleias, he dicho que los agentes de Rusia quemaban iglesias.
> La ceda reclamaba la prohibición del marxismo, lógico, si eran terroristas a la orden de Moscú.



no, los "agentes de Rusia"(lo que sea eso) no quemaban iglesias, la violencia anticlerical es muy anterior a la URSS y llega a España de la mano de Fancia revolucionaria y la Ilustración, que no de Stalin a quien españa le pillaba muy lejos.

moscú siquiera mandó un embajador hasta que se produjo el golpe en el 36 y solo se implicó en la guerra porque se lo pidio el legitimo gobierno de España después de que Londres y Paris se pusieran de perfil.


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no, los "agentes de Rusia"(lo que sea eso) no quemaban iglesias, la violencia anticlerical es muy anterior a la URSS y llega a España de la mano de lFancia revolucionaria y la Ilustración, que no de Stalin a quien españa le quedaba muy lejjos. siquiera mandó embajador hasta que se produjo el golpe y solo se implicó porque se lo pidio el legitimo gobierno de España cuando Londresy Paris se pusieron de perfil.



Están documentados los viajes de miembros del pce a recibir instrucciones en el Kremlin, digo con la Junta Republicana, antes del golpe de estado del 14 abril 1931.


----------



## Xanna (7 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Están documentados los viajes de miembros del pce a recibir instrucciones en el Kremlin, digo con la Junta Republicana, antes del golpe de estado del 14 abril 1931.



el pce era anecdotico y moscu estaba al corriente, en las generales de 1931 sacaron 0 escaños de casi 500

era la propaganda franquista la que vivía de los peligros inesxistentes del pce.

al morir franco más de lo mismo, resultados anecdóticos en las generales.

dias antes de las elecciones de 1936, ABC hablaba de hordas violentas con rasgos mongoloides presentes en suelo español ( devorando bebes o lo que fuere)

y asi todo

un invent detrás de otro


----------



## Nicors (8 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el pce era anecdotico y moscu estaba al corriente, en las generales de 1931 sacaron 0 escaños de casi 500
> 
> era la propaganda franquista la que vivía del pce.



Mezclas cosas. Estamos en los prolegómenos del golpe republicano no después,
De la guerra hablas? Ok
¿ Lo de Paracuellos no fue dirigido por agentes sovieticos sobre el terreno?
¿me vas a negar que Largo Caballero fue sustituido por Negrin al negarse perseguir al POUM?
¿la persecución del POUM no fue por orden de Moscú?
¿Niegas que Negrin estaba a las órdenes de Moscú?
¿El golpe casadista no fue contra los comunistas?


----------



## Xanna (8 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Mezclas cosas. Estamos en los prolegómenos del golpe republicano no después,
> De la guerra hablas? Ok
> ¿ Lo de Paracuellos no fue dirigido por agentes sovieticos sobre el terreno?
> ¿me vas a negar que Largo Caballero fue sustituido por Negrin al negarse perseguir al POUM?
> ...



los agentes del kremlin llegaron estallada la guerra

y el golpe lo dio franco, no larepublica.

los peligros del pce es una invencion franquista que cobró vida propia años despues con la guerra fria.


----------



## Xanna (8 Sep 2022)

y si, en las guerras se mata y mucho.

no haberla empezado.

paracuellos y antes badajoz


----------



## Nicors (8 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> los agentes del kremlin llegaron estallada la guerra
> 
> y el golpe lo dio franco, no larepublica.
> 
> los peligros del pce es una invencion franquista que cobró vida propia años despues con la guerra fria.



Veo que no tienes ni puta idea, solo propaganda roja como el follavascas.
tu eres el de las lecciones


----------



## todoayen (8 Sep 2022)

Paso igual que en rusia, los bolcheviques viéndose en minoría frente a mencheviques y otras corrientes pusieron en marcha una operación para reventar el estado y llenar el vacío de poder.
Solo que allí la consigna era decirle al ejército que volviera a la capital por qué la situación de desmadraba, y al mismo tiempo decirle al pueblo que el ejército venía a dar un golpe de estado.

Y Kerensky se la trago hasta la campanilla.


----------



## machote hispano (8 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Delirios de alguien que consume sustancias estupefacientes.



No, no soy socialista, de esos que fundieron 680 millones(y lo que falta por saber) en lumis y cocaina, en asar vacas con fajos de billetes.
Tampoco soy porremita, a los que les gustaría legalizar todas las drogas, y son amigues de narcodictaduras pedofilas. 

En serio, das lastima. No se como puedes mirarte al espejo y mentirte cada día por unas migajas que te echa el Falconeti, al que tú no le importas nada, y si un día sus amigues indepetarras te liquidan (Dios no lo quiera) llevarán tu feretro y luego se cagarán en tu cadáver con tal de estar un segundo más falconeando. 

Por mucho dinero de nadie que gasten La Verdad sale a la luz: pesohez y amigues provocaron la Guerra Civil Española y les salió mal, y se fueron con lo robado dejando tirados a los imbéciles que se creyeron sus trolas. 

Y ahora con tal de robar destruyen la economía, la convivencia, el sentido común, la veracidad, la decencia. 

Hasta intentan controlar el Poder Judicial, imponiendo jueces sectarios y flexibles hacia sus puntos de vista criminales, que les permitan evitar responder judicialmente por sus atropellos criminales. Menuda cara dura.

Venezuela cayó así, poco a poco. Ahora es un paraíso socialista, donde las mujeres se prostituyen por un par de dólares. Hasta las preñadas optan a vender fotos sexuales para dar de comer a su futuro esclavo chavista, o intentar escapar. 

Un poco de Moa, que toca:

El pánico a “Los mitos de la guerra civil” / Dos artículos | Más España y más democracia



Pío Moa dijo:


> *El pánico a Los mitos de la guerra civil*
> 
> *Cualquier observador un poco agudo percibe un tono de histeria o pánico en la reacción que ha producido en Francia y en España la entrevista de Le Figaro a propósito de la traducción al francés de Los mitos de la guerra civil. Reacción por una parte furiosa e intimidatoria (“cómo se ha atrevido Le Figaro…”), pero sin el menor atisbo de crítica racional; y por otra parte de silencio amedrentado. En España, ninguno de los grandes medios de derecha (ABC, La Razón, La Vanguardia, la COPE…), que tanto espacio dedican a noticias irrelevantes, análisis de perra gorda, chismorreos de famosos, consejos sexuales, etc., han publicado una sola línea sobre un fenómeno tan llamativo en Francia, que afecta al suceso más crucial del siglo XX español, y de repercusiones tan actuales como las leyes de memoria contra las libertades políticas e intelectuales. Nada, repito, ni una línea. Esto también revela un fondo de pánico.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> No, no soy socialista, de esos que fundieron 680 millones(y lo que falta por saber) en lumis y cocaina, en asar vacas con fajos de billetes.
> Tampoco soy porremita, a los que les gustaría legalizar todas las drogas, y son amigues de narcodictaduras pedofilas.



Tu "amigo" no es sociata ni podemita, pero es coleguita de los narcos.


----------



## klopec (8 Sep 2022)

Golpe revolucionario de 1934 ( socialistas / anarquistas ). Aunque fue conocido por los sucesos de Asturias, estaba preparado para hacerse a nivel nacional.

De hecho, en 1936 salieron a relucir los arsenales preparados y no utilizados dos años antes por los criminales del Frente Popular.

No. No había amenaza comunista antes de la guerra civil. Los.socialistas se bastaban solos para secuestrar y ejecutar al jefe de la oposicion democrática, Sr Calvo Sotelo.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> No. No había amenaza comunista antes de la guerra civil. Los.socialistas se bastaban solos para secuestrar y ejecutar al jefe de la oposicion democrática, Sr Calvo Sotelo.



Que era uno de los cabecillas del golpe del '36.


----------



## Satori (8 Sep 2022)

El Frente Popular intentó provocar una pandemia en España durante la Guerra Civil


La naturaleza de los partidos izquierdistas en España es la que es; y eso es una...




www.elconfidencialdigital.com






Todas las fuentes históricas consultadas concluyen en este mismo sentido: el Frente Popular intentó en 1937 provocar una pandemia de catastróficas consecuencias en la España Nacional mediante la infiltración en nuestro territorio de dos sicarios desde Francia por la frontera de Irún que habrían ido con varias enfermedades inoculadas en su cuerpo (se habló del bacilo de Versin productor de la peste, del Tripanosoma Gambiense que origina la enfermedad del sueño, así como del Tifus e incluso de la Malaria), una operación de guerra bacteriológica promovida por el militante socialista Max Aub y altos funcionarios de la España del Frente Popular en Francia, lo que amerita que la decisión de este ataque biológico contra la España Nacional partió desde las más altas instancias del Frente Popular, con el objeto de desestabilizarla y provocar su derrota.

En los años posteriores y hasta el momento presente, la historiografía oficialista subvencionada e ideologizada ha pretendido blanquear esta operación malévola, desde un punto de vista de la paranoia y del desprestigio de las teorías conspiranoicas, ridiculizándola como es habitual en los intoxicadores; intentos inútiles que decaen ante la realidad y sus perfiles más claros de los cuales, a continuación, vamos a hacer un relato de las fuentes históricas, que concluyen que este intento existió y si no se pudo llevar a cabo, es porque las autoridades de la España Nacional actuaron con inteligencia y contundencia, además de que contamos en este caso con la ayuda de la Divina Providencia.

Ahora mismo Max Aub es un ídolo intelectual para la izquierda y un motivo de vergüenza para la derecha, hasta el punto de que incluso tiene salas a su nombre en centros culturales en España e incluso calles, por ejemplo, en Madrid, con el voto a favor o por omisión de todo el espectro político actual, incluido PP, VOX y Ciudadanos.

Usaremos en esta primera aproximación fuentes españolas y francesas, como fuentes primarias, así como algún estudio posterior, como fuente secundaria, al objeto de sentar las bases para posteriores estudios más amplios y extensos, especialmente en el ámbito científico, que es como también se tiene que abordar esta cuestión.

Así quedan relatados estos hechos por el magnífico historiador Don José María Zavala en su insigne obra “Franco con Franqueza: anecdotario privado del personaje más público” (Editorial: Plaza y Janés, 2015, ISBN 978-84-01-01546-5, 512 páginas):

_“La prueba fehaciente del maquiavélico plan para acabar con las vidas de miles de inocentes se encuentra hoy en el Archivo del Tribunal Regional Militar número 4 de El Ferrol, en La Coruña.

En concreto, en el legajo 50 del expediente 3.209 puede consultarse la causa seguida en consejo de guerra contra Louis Chabrat y Jean-Paul Bougennac, detenidos el 27 de abril de 1937 cuando intentaban cruzar la frontera francesa haciéndose pasar por corresponsales de guerra…..

Sea como fuere, se decidió que los encargados de cruzar la frontera, los dos detenidos Louis Chabrat y Jean-Paul Bougennac, se vacunasen antes de ser inoculados con el bacilo que pretendían propagar, convirtiéndose así en letales transmisores del mismo.

Entre los acusados, además del socialista Max Aub, figuraba otro personaje ligado al mundo de la cultura, el pintor socialista Luis Quintanilla, quien, curiosamente, había participado ya en la venta de las bombas cargadas con gas que fueron arrojadas sobre el Alcázar de Toledo, al comienzo de la Guerra Civil.

También se encontraba el Cónsul (de la II República) de Bayona, Pedro Lecouna, y el diputado francés socialista Lucien Bossoutrot.

Intimidado por los intensos interrogatorios, Chabrat se desmoronó y acabó confesando a la policía que había cobrado 10.000 francos por ofrecerse a cruzar la frontera portando la enfermedad.

Tanto él como su cómplice Bougennac fueron minuciosamente reconocidos por varios médicos, quienes hallaron huellas de incisiones por todo su cuerpo; señales inequívocas de las inoculaciones a las que fueron sometidos”._

En la Revista Vértice nº 3, editada en Junio de 1937 en la España Nacional, se contiene un relato escalofriante de los hechos así como un informe médico de lo sucedido, y en donde además, se infiere, como suele ser habitual en las grandes chapuzas socialistas, cómo se solapaban los habituales chantajes y estafas propias de sus negocios malévolos con los que concurren, que puede que incluso interfirieran en que no se pudiera realizar la masiva infestación planificada.


Otra fuente informativa de interés es la secuencia de cuatro artículos de la serie “Yo he sido espía rojo” que fueron publicados por el Diario Odidel de Huelva y escritos por uno de los implicados directos, los días 22, 23, 24 y 25 de Junio de 1937, y que se pueden consultar en los siguientes enlaces abiertos en Internet:

1.Un plan tenebroso para introducir en España la guerra bacteriológica

https://sede.diphuelva.es/portalweb/hemeroteca/odiel/1937/JUN/22/0001.pdf

2.Se quería propagar en España la enfermedad del sueño en el territorio nacional

https://sede.diphuelva.es/portalweb/hemeroteca/odiel/1937/JUN/23/0001.pdf

3.Dos individuos se prestan a ser portadores de los bacilos

https://sede.diphuelva.es/portalweb/hemeroteca/odiel/1937/JUN/24/0001.pdf

4.Doscientas mil libras esterlinas para la guerra bacteriológica

https://sede.diphuelva.es/portalweb/hemeroteca/odiel/1937/JUN/25/0001.pdf

De todo lo anterior se puede inferir la participación de relevantes miembros socialistas españoles y franceses en el complot, así como que ya se hizo un procedimiento similar de infestación masiva en Oriente Medio en el pasado y, por otro lado, el pago e intervención de agentes ingleses mediante una fortuna en libras esterlinas, lo cual añade todavía más desconcierto y complicidad multinacional a esta cuestión.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## Satori (8 Sep 2022)

Las elecciones, a pesar del terror rojo, las ganaron en realidad las derechas pero se falsificaron las actas por los mismos que ejercían intimidación violenta a la hora de votar.


----------



## Xanna (8 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Veo que no tienes ni puta idea, solo propaganda roja como el follavascas.
> tu eres el de las lecciones




la propaganda hay que buscarla en el bando franquista, que impuso sus mitos e invents cual verdades incuestionables durante décadas so pena de cárcel, tortura, muerte y destrucción.

está documentado que la derecha monárquica comenzó a conspirar contra el nuevo orden democrático desde el minuto uno con objeto de recuperar el mando perdido e impedir las reformas republicanas (agraria, territorial, ejercito, educación).

también está documentado que Mussolini tenía ambiciones en el mediterráneo (las de Stalin estaban bastante más al norte y el este) y que Calvo Sotelo urdió un complot con la Italia fascista para provocar la guerra en España.

La realidad es que Stalin no quería guerra. Está igualmente documentado que el Kremlin por aquel entonces propugnaba la via PARLAMENTARIA para hacer frente a la amenaza fascista (coaliciones electorales con partidos democráticos / anti-fascistas, también con los de corte liberal).

Asi que cualquier historia de invasion soviética / revolución bolchevique / hordas mongoloides devorando niños era pura propaganda golpista dirigida a asustar a la españa de charanga y pandereta y justificar el golpe inmoral, ilegitimo e ilegal perpetrado por la peor lacra que ha producido España:

la derecha monárquica


----------



## Satori (8 Sep 2022)

Cuando la II República quiso vender los puertos de Cartagena, Vigo y Mahón a Reino Unido


Prieto y la República estuvieron decididos a vender los puertos de Vigo, Cartagena y Mahón a los británicos




www.elindependiente.com













La última traición de la II República: vender Baleares a Mussolini para vencer a Franco


En 1937, tras enajenar el oro del Banco de España, el gobierno de Largo Caballero buscó un increíble pacto con los dos dictadores para ganar la guerra, según una nueva investigación




www.elconfidencial.com













Cuando la República pensó en vender Baleares y Canarias


La 'Operación Schulmeister' planteaba la cesión, a iniciativa de la República, de territorios como Baleares, Canarias o el Marruecos español a fin de lograr la retirada del apoyo de Hitler y Mussolini al bando franquista.




www.mallorcadiario.com


----------



## Satori (8 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> La realidad es que Stalin no quería guerra. Está igualmente documentado que el Kremlin por aquel entonces propugnaba la via PARLAMENTARIA...



No sé lo que pasaba por la mente de Stalin, un tipo que fue capaz de firmar pactos con Hitler para comerciar y repartirse terceros países. Lo que sí se es que en la década de los 20 del siglo pasado, y a iniciativa de los socialistas alemanes, la mayoría de partidos socialistas europeos se comprometió a renunciar a la violencia como método de alcanzar el poder.

El Psoe no lo firmó.


----------



## Satori (8 Sep 2022)

"¿Pucherazo o fraude localizado? Da igual: la izquierda manipuló las elecciones de 1936"


Dos historiadores reconstruyen en un libro los días críticos de las elecciones republicanas de febrero de 1936 en el año crítico en el que estalló la guerra civil




www.elconfidencial.com





"¿Fue un pucherazo o un fraude localizado. Da igual, ese es un debate nominalista y lo sustancial es que *la izquierda manipuló los resultados de las elecciones*. Sin esa manipulación el resultado habría sido distinto". Hablamos con *Manuel Álvarez Tardío* y* Roberto Villa García*, dos historiadores de la Universidad Rey Juan Carlos de Madrid que acaban de sacudir la historiografía española contemporánea con una tesis a la contra: las elecciones del 16 de febrero de 1936 que dieron el triunfo a la coalición de izquierdas del Frente Popular no fueron limpias; la izquierda alteró los resultados finales a su favor en *un clima de intimidación y violencia*. Cinco meses después una parte del ejército dio un golpe de estado contra la II República. Comenzaba la guerra civil.


----------



## Xanna (8 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No sé lo que pasaba por la mente de Stalin ...



yo tampoco, pero la sucesión de los hechos demuestran que Stalin no buscó la guerra en España, al contrario de Mussolini y los golpistas rojigualdos.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## Satori (8 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> yo tampoco, pero la sucesión de los hechos demuestran que Stalin no buscó la guerra en España, al contrario de Mussolini y los golpistas rojigualdos.



El Partido Comunista no pintaba nada en España antes de la guerra civil. Quien enarbolaba la bandera de la revolucion comunista era el Psoe, llegando a promover golpes de estado contra la República como en el 34. Probablemente el sesgo extremo del Frente Popular contribuyó en gran medida al aislamiento al que fue sometida la República por países como Gran Bretaña y Francia.

Los comunistas ganaron peso a raíz de la ayuda soviética pagada a precio de oro en primer lugar, y en segundo porque eran de los pocos que tenían disciplina en esa casa de putas que fue el bando republicano, que con mucho a favor al inicio de la contienda, la acabó perdiendo.


----------



## Satori (8 Sep 2022)

Leeré lo que me de la gana, al igual que espero que tu puedas hacerlo, sin leyes de memoria histérica que obliguen en uno u otro sentido.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## Satori (8 Sep 2022)

Claro, ahora un golpe de estado es lo que digas tú. Decir que eres un puto sectario de mierda es quedarse muy corto.

En fin....


----------



## Xanna (8 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Claro, ahora un golpe de estado es lo que digas tú. Decir que eres un puto sectario de mierda es quedarse muy corto.
> 
> En fin....



no, un golpe de estado no es lo que diga un forero sino lo que establezcan los especialistas ( historiadores, analistas politicos, profesores, etc ) y los especialistas han convenido que lo ocurrido en Asturias en 1934 noooo fue un / putsch / coup / golpe de estado sino una huelga / insurrección obrera/ huelga revolucionaria /revolución.


----------



## fluffy (8 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no, un golpe de estado no es lo que diga un forero sino lo que establezcan los especialistas ( historiadores, analistas politicos, profesores) y los especialistas han convenido que lo ocurrido en Asturias en 1934 noooo fue un / putsch / coup / golpe de estado sino una huelga / insurrección obrera/ huelga revolucionaria /revolución.



Quiénes han concluido eso?


----------



## fluffy (8 Sep 2022)

Tú sabes que hicieron un trabajo de investigación muy escrupuloso, revisando actas y demás, no?


----------



## Xanna (8 Sep 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Quiénes han concluido eso?



los especialistas en la materia , siendo la materia las Ciencias Políticas.

no siendo la historia y las ciencias políticas una ciencia exacta, a esa conclusion no ha llegado el 100 por 100 de los investigadores , pero sí aquellos que son referentes en su campo y por eso se da por buena la conclusión.

y ahora te pregunto yo ¿quiénes han concluido que lo ocurrido en 1934 fue un golpe de EStado?

ah si.

el facherio patrio / la propaganda franquista


----------



## Nicors (9 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> la propaganda hay que buscarla en el bando franquista, que impuso sus mitos e invents cual verdades incuestionables durante décadas so pena de cárcel, tortura, muerte y destrucción.
> 
> está documentado que la derecha monárquica comenzó a conspirar contra el nuevo orden democrático desde el minuto uno con objeto de recuperar el mando perdido e impedir las reformas republicanas (agraria, territorial, ejercito, educación).
> 
> ...



Se ve que es nombrar la palabra comunismo y ver a que a muchos les escuece.
Entonces ¿el Komintern no existió?
No se para que te hago preguntas si no vas a salir de tus dogmas propagandisticos.
Ahora justificais el golpe de estado de 1934, porque ejke no era un golpe sino una revolución no seais garrulos coño, ese movimiento insurrecciónal estaba planeado para toda España, y en Cataluña para proclamar la independencia, no pero no es golpe de estado.
El ejército Repúblicano vence a la insurrección en Asturias y a la independencia en Cataluña.
Moscú se da prisa por seguir promocionando el caos y ordena la creación de las jsu, grupo terrorista y del Frente Popular que lo primero que hace al llegar al poder es quitar de los ayuntamientos a los concejales de derechas, ¿a que coño que le llamas eso?
La victoria amañada del Frente Popular es el fin de la República y la instauración de la República soviética española, y por supuesto que estaba justificado el Movimiento Nacional, que se hizo en nombre de la República y no de monarquía.

El psoe era comunista;









10 frases de Largo Caballero contra la democracia y en pro del totalitarismo


Fue un sindicalista y político español, histórico dirigente del PSOE y de UGT, así como claro rival de la paz y la libertad




www.google.com





Agacha la cabeza ante la realidad de lo que ocurrió, escondete unos días y después vuelve con tu propaganda, que de esa basura comunista no salis.
El comunismo maestros de la mentira y la propaganda.


----------



## Nicors (9 Sep 2022)

Algo por el estilo ha sucedido a muchos con la Revolución española. Miraron, contaron y midieron masas, organizaciones y hombres… y les pasó desapercibido su «exponente». Cuando yo me atrevía en 1931 a vaticinar el triunfo del Comunismo en España, muy bien sabía que sus cifras eran ridículas –800 militantes, menos que condes y marqueses–, y sin embargo, no era loco ni agorero al ver en el menguado Comunismo un peligro inmediato y formidable… ¡Era que yo leía el «exponente»! Y ese famoso «exponente» era el «internacional», Rusia, el Komintern, _potenciando_ hasta el infinito a ese exiguo puñado de miserables. Y con la Masonería pasa igualmente; lo importante es saber apreciar su «potencia» internacional, el mandato y el empuje que le llega de allá lejos invisible, soterrado, pero formidable.

Saber valorar el «exponente» en Masonería y Comunismo, y luego, ya apreciada su potencia… multiplicarla por la ignorancia y la estupidez ambiente. Y así, exactamente, obtenía el resultado: el _peligro_ para España.






Mauricio Karl, Técnica del Komintern en España, Badajoz 1937


Sobre este libro anticomunista publicado por Gráfica Corporativa en Badajoz 1937 (aunque en el lomo figura 1938).



filosofia.org


----------



## Nicors (9 Sep 2022)

Comunismo y Masonería

Mucha filantropía pero ahí están los 20 millones de muertos de la Revolución bolchevique, la subsiguiente guerra civil en Rusia (1918-1922) y los campos de concentración. Los masones iban de idealistas benefactores pero lo que provocaron no fue sino sangre, muerte y destrucción.

Ocurrió en la Revolución rusa -en la que tuvieron un papel decisivo-, como había ocurrido antes en la Revolución francesa de 1789, y en la Revolución mexicana de 1910.

Y es que el ideal masónico, a pesar del buenismo de sus principios programáticos, bebe directamente de la filosofía idealista del siglo XVIII -de donde han manado los totalitarismos marxista y nazi-.

Como proclama el marxismo, también la masonería pretende construir un mundo ideal, un paraíso en la Tierra (sin clases en el caso del socialismo real), y un hombre nuevo. El problema es que eso exige, sangre y violencia.

Todo el proceso revolucionario ruso sigue una falsilla masónica, como lo había seguido la revolución francesa. Con guión masónico y personajes masónicos o vinculados con la masonería desde el príncipe Lvov a Trotsky, pasando por Lenin.
1917: ¿La Revolución de la hoz y el martillo o la escuadra y el compás?








1917: ¿La Revolución de la hoz y el martillo o la escuadra y el compás?


Se habla poco de ello, pero la Revolución que impuso más de 70 años de terror en Rusia, y medio mundo, hubiera sido imposible sin las logias. Los principales artífices, el moderado Kerenski y el radical Lenin, eran masones. Marxismo y masonería tenían objetivos comunes. Uno de ellos era acabar...




www.google.com


----------



## Nicors (9 Sep 2022)

Decir comunismo es decir masoneria, Lenin y Trotsky eran masones

El ejército español estaba lleno de masones





__





9788460565680: Masonería y ejército en la Segunda República: (1931- 1939) - AbeBooks: 8460565688


AbeBooks.com: Masonería y ejército en la Segunda República: (1931- 1939) (9788460565680) and a great selection of similar New, Used and Collectible Books available now at great prices.



www.abebooks.com


----------



## Nicors (9 Sep 2022)

Después de la guerra los subcampeones tuvieron que huir, claro porque eran ladrones, terroristas y se habían opuesto con armas al Movimiento Nacional; lógico que se promulgara la Ley de Represión del Comunismo y la Masonería, vamos que les dieron boleto al más allá.


----------



## Berrón (9 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no, un golpe de estado no es lo que diga un forero sino lo que establezcan los especialistas ( historiadores, analistas politicos, profesores, etc ) y los especialistas han convenido que lo ocurrido en Asturias en 1934 noooo fue un / putsch / coup / golpe de estado sino una huelga / insurrección obrera/ huelga revolucionaria /revolución.



*Salvador de Madariaga*





Fue un diplomático, escritor e historiador.
Ejerció de embajador del gobierno republicano ante diversos organismos y al estallar la Guerra Civil se exilió a Londres, desde donde mantuvo una fortísima campaña contra el general Franco, incluída la organización del llamado "Cotubernio de Munich".

_*"Con la rebelión de 1934, la izquierda española perdió hasta la sombra de autoridad moral para condenar la rebelión de 1936".*_

- "España", p. 362-63.

*"Nadie que tenga buena fe y buena información puede negar los horrores de esta persecución. Que el número de sacerdotes asesinados haya sido de dieciséis mil o mil seiscientos, el tiempo lo dirá. Pero que durante muchos meses y aun años bastase el mero hecho de ser sacerdote para merecer la pena de muerte, ya de muchos tribunales más o menos irregulares que como hongos salían de los pueblos, ya de revolucionarios que se erigían a sí mismos en verdugos espontáneos, ya de otras formas de venganza o ejecución popular, es un hecho plenamente confirmado".*

- MADARIAGA, Salvador de; _Ensayo de Historia Contemporánea_; Buenos Aires (1955)


----------



## fluffy (9 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> los especialistas en la materia , siendo la materia las Ciencias Políticas.
> 
> no siendo la historia y las ciencias políticas una ciencia exacta, a esa conclusion no ha llegado el 100 por 100 de los investigadores , pero sí aquellos que son referentes en su campo y por eso se da por buena la conclusión.
> 
> ...



Al menos no has dicho "loh ejpertoh".
Por lo demás, palabrería.


----------



## Berrón (9 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> la propaganda hay que buscarla en el bando franquista, que impuso sus mitos e invents cual verdades incuestionables durante décadas so pena de cárcel, tortura, muerte y destrucción.
> 
> está documentado que la derecha monárquica comenzó a conspirar contra el nuevo orden democrático desde el minuto uno con objeto de recuperar el mando perdido e impedir las reformas republicanas (agraria, territorial, ejercito, educación).
> 
> ...



*Claudio Sánchez Albornoz*





Insigne historiador español, fue rector de la Universidad Central entre 1932 y 1934 y miembro de la Real Academia de la Historia. También fue ministro con el gobierno radical republicano y presidente de la II República en el exilio entre 1962 y 1971.

*"Si llegamos a ganar la guerra nosotros, se hubiera establecido el comunismo en España... En agosto del 37… me dice Azaña que “la guerra está perdida, pero si la ganamos, los republicanos tendremos que abandonar España, si nos dejan, porque el Poder quedará en manos de los comunistas”… Oiga se van a asustar cuando lean que yo no deseaba la victoria de la guerra civil, pero es cierto que tampoco la deseaba Azaña, hubiéramos tenido que marcharnos de España… Se van a escandalizar cuando lean que yo no deseaba el triunfo republicano, pero es verdad".*

- Entrevista a Claudio Sánchez Albornoz; _Personas_, nº 74, 6-04


----------



## Nicors (9 Sep 2022)

A toro pasado la derechita cobarde republicana se dieron cuenta del peligro del comunismo, pero cuando estaban en la poltrona bien que cooperaban con los rojos.


----------



## machote hispano (9 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tu "amigo" no es sociata ni podemita, pero es coleguita de los narcos.



Que yo sepa el feillojo dejo de relacionarse con ese tipo en cuanto descubrió que tenía conductas reprobables. 

Sin embargo el Falconeti *sabe* _qué_ es Bildu y _quién_ es Otegui y a cuantos socialistas compañeros suyos han matado, y aún así se mete con ellos en la cama, y eso después de decir, y repetir 20 veces..., que no lo haría. 
Y aún hoy sigue de rodillas delante de Otegui, a cambio de un minuto más en el falcón. Incluso el asqueroso etarra se jacta que nunca conseguirán a alguien tan sumiso y perruno como el felón. 

¿Y los golpistas? Ídem. De decir que no los indultaría y cumplimiento íntegro de condena, ha pasado a lamerles las suelas y lo que haga falta. 

Si el Caudillo Sanchinflas hace eso por un minuto de falcón, ¿qué te hará a ti y a todos para conseguir la reelecion...? 

Es un psicópata narcisista al que le importa un rábano la vida y la prosperidad ajena, va a satisfacer sus ambiciones materiales y al resto que le den por saco. Engañará, mentirá, y traicionará a quién haga falta para engordar su ego. 

Exactamente lo que querían los que provocaron la guerra civil; para ellos era un medio para conseguir sus ambiciones, y pensaron que una dictadura socialista, con ellos de jefes, naturalmente, les convenía para llenarse el buche.
Sin importarles el sufrimiento ajeno. 
Querían conseguir sus falcons y sus chalets en Galapagar y sus bolsillos bien llenos, engañando a los tontos útiles con promesas de riquezas materiales, o ficticios ajustes de cuentas. 

El ZoPenco tuvo que bajar sueldos a funcis y congelar pensiones. El Caudillo Felón no tendrá tanta suerte. 

Lo que viene será Épico. Y lo vas a disfrutar.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Que yo sepa el feillojo dejo de relacionarse con ese tipo en cuanto descubrió que tenía conductas reprobables.



Deja de blanquear a la chusma, hombre. Por cierto, ¿tú crees que soy simpatizante del P$O€ o de Perro Sánchez?


----------



## Nicors (9 Sep 2022)

A 100 historiadores franceses les parece mal la entrevista a Pio Moa.









La polémica entrevista de Pío Moa en 'Le Figaro' indigna a historiadores franceses


Califican al autor de “polemista obsceno” y a sus libros de “escritos panfletarios”.




www.nuevatribuna.es


----------



## Nicors (9 Sep 2022)

El genocidio de ERC en Montcada i Reixac

ERC introduce los crematorios de fusilados antes que los nazis.

Los franquistas fusilaron a 3.358 republicanos en Cataluña (la mayor parte por delitos de sangre). Los pistoleros de Companys asesinaron a 8.352 catalanes inocentes entre julio de 1936 y mayo de 1937. Companys tiene calles dedicadas a toda Cataluña. La Generalitat financia la pseudomemoria histórica, que persigue implacablemente cualquier atisbo de franquismo que se relacione con la «españolidad», mientras ignora deliberadamente los crímenes cometidos por los dirigentes de ERC, y se silencia el papel fundamental que desempeñó Companys y sus secuaces, en el inicio de la guerra civil y en el pogromo que se desencadenó sobre políticos y dirigentes desafectos al régimen republicano. En Paracuellos del Jarama, lugar de ejecuciones masivas durante la guerra civil efectuadas por los comunistas del PCE, se calcula que fueron asesinadas unas 4.000 personas, según los documentos de la Causa General. Los presos fueron extraídos de las prisiones mediante listas elaboradas por la Dirección General de Seguridad y, en ocasiones, firmadas por Segundo Serrano Poncela, el delegado de Orden Público de la Consejería de Orden Público de la Junta de Defensa de Madrid que estaba encabezada por Santiago Carrillo Solares. Mucho se ha hablado y escrito sobre Paracuellos y las responsabilidades de los líderes republicanos. Paracuellos resta como auténtica memoria histórica de lo que representó el marxismo en España. Sin embargo, de los asesinatos cometidos en Montcada i Reixac prácticamente nadie habla, y ni siquiera durante el franquismo se tuvo en consideración exhumar los cadáveres de cientos de catalanes asesinados en las tapias del cementerio. La mayoría eran miembros de la «Lliga regionalista», sacerdotes catalanistas o militantes carlistas. En Montcada se ejecutaron un mínimo de 1.155 catalanes. Probablemente fueron muchos más. El primer crematorio de cadáveres no lo inventaron los nazis, sino los nacionalistas catalanes en la fábrica de «cementos Asland», donde cientos de «fascistas» fueron incinerados y sus restos desaparecieron para siempre. Los primeros asesinatos se produjeron el 25 de julio de 1936, serían cuatro hermanos de las Escuelas Cristianas, luego serían cientos, entre agosto de ese año hasta mayo de 1937. Mientras se cometían estos crímenes execrables, nunca condenados por la Generalitat, el alcalde de Montcada y dirigente de «Esquerra Republicana de Catalunya», Alfons Boix i Vallicrosa, no sólo no impidió el asesinato, sino que los alentó. Hoy en día, en Montcada, permanece intacta la fosa común más grande de la violencia republicana, con más de 700 cadáveres sin identificar, mientras el llamado «Memorial democràtic de la Generalitat» se dedica exclusivamente a la revancha ideológica, arrancando cruces y señales «franquistas» e invirtiendo millones de euros en buscar desesperadamente fosas de soldados republicanos. En Montcada no existe ninguna inscripción ni panel informativo que señale el lugar dónde están sepultados estos «fascistas» desconocidos. En Montcada, en las paredes de su cementerio, todavía está marcado a sangre y fuego el odio separatista. Montcada debe ser rescatada para la memoria histórica de lo que fue capaz de hacer el nacionalismo de ERC con sus aliados anarquistas y comunistas. La historia se repite, el silencio y el olvido para las víctimas inocentes mientras se ensalzan a sus verdugos.





__





Montcada – Asociación de Militares Españoles







ame1.org.es


----------



## Nicors (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nicors (9 Sep 2022)

Largo Caballero sobre en que se diferencia el socialismo del comunismo:



> _*“¿En qué se diferencia el Partido Socialista del partido comunista? Doctrinalmente, en nada.* Nosotros profesamos el marxismo en toda su pureza._(…) _A través de la democracia burguesa la clase obrera no puede hacer más que ponerse en relativas condiciones para el triunfo. Pero, ¿llegar al Socialismo dentro de la democracia burguesa? ¡Eso es imposible!_ (…)_ *Yo no sé cómo hay quien tiene tanto horror a la dictadura del proletariado, a una posible violencia obrera.*¿No es mil veces preferible la violencia obrera al fascismo? En un último extremo, ¿no es la democracia burguesa un sistema de opresión y de violencia?”_



*Esto lo dijo Largo Caballero en septiembre de 1933* en unas declaraciones al semanario ‘Renovación’ de las Juventudes Socialistas. Fuente: Nº 7.687 de ‘El Socialista’, 24 de septiembre de 1933 (ver PDF, portada).


----------



## Nicors (10 Sep 2022)

Largo Caballero contra la propiedad privada y amenazando con una guerra civil.



> _*“Se nos ataca porque vamos contra la propiedad. Efectivamente. No ocultamos nuestro pensamiento. Vamos a echar abajo el régimen de propiedad privada. *_(…) _Tardaremos más o menos, pero no ocultamos que vamos hacia la revolución social. ¿Cómo? (Una voz en el público: Como en Rusia). No nos asusta eso. Vamos, repito, hacía la revolución social. *Y yo digo que la burguesía no aceptará una expropiación legal. Habrá que expropiarla por la violencia.*_(…) Vamos legalmente hacia la evolución de la sociedad. Pero si no queréis, *haremos la revolución violentamente.* (…) *Esto, dirán los enemigos, es excitar a la guerra civil. Pongámonos en la realidad. Hay una guerra civil.*_¿Qué es si no la lucha que se desarrolla todos los días entre patronos y obreros? *Estamos en plena guerra civil.* No nos ceguemos, camaradas. Lo que pasa es que esta guerra no ha tomado aún los caracteres cruentos que, por fortuna o desgracia, tendrá inexorablemente que tomar”._



*Esto lo dijo Largo Caballero el 8 de noviembre de 1933*, once días antes de las elecciones generales que dieron la victoria al centro-derecha. Las palabras las pronunció en un mitin del PSOE en Don Benito (Badajoz). Fuente: Nº 7.726 de ‘El Socialista’, 9 de noviembre de 1933 (ver PDF, página 6).


----------



## Xanna (10 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Largo Caballero contra la propiedad privada y amenazando con una guerra civil.
> 
> 
> *Esto lo dijo Largo Caballero el 8 de noviembre de 1933*, once días antes de las elecciones generales que dieron la victoria al centro-derecha. Las palabras las pronunció en un mitin del PSOE en Don Benito (Badajoz). Fuente: Nº 7.726 de ‘El Socialista’, 9 de noviembre de 1933 (ver PDF, página 6).



Esto habia dicho la derecha antes, amenazando con suprimir el nuevo orden democrático:

*"Nuestra generación tiene encomendada una gran misión. Tiene que crear un espíritu nuevo, fundar un nuevo Estado, una Nación nueva; dejar la patria depurada de masones, de judaizantes... Hay que ir a un Estado nuevo, y para ello se imponen deberes y sacrificios. ¡Qué importa que nos cueste hasta derramar sangre! [...] Para realizar este ideal no vamos a detenernos en formas arcaicas. La democracia no es para nosotros un fin, sino un medio para ir a la conquista de un Estado nuevo. Llegado el momento el Parlamento o se somete o le hacemos desaparecer".*
Gil Robles, lider de la CEDA, el 15 de octubre de 1933


*"El sistema democrático es, en primer lugar, el más ruinoso sistema de derroche de energías... buscamos que desaparezcan los partidos políticos ... venimos a luchar por un Estado totalitario... si esto ha de lograrse en algún caso por la violencia, no nos detengamos ante la violencia... no hay más dialéctica admisible que la dialéctica de los puños y de las pistolas cuando se ofende a la justicia o a la Patria ..."*
Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera , lider de Falange, el 29 de octubre de 1933

Largo Caballero dijo todo aquello el mismo dia en que Hitler dio un golpe de Estado.


----------



## machote hispano (10 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Deja de blanquear a la chusma, hombre. Por cierto, ¿tú crees que soy simpatizante del P$O€ o de Perro Sánchez?



Lo de blanquear ya lo hace pesohez, de usar cal viva han pasado a blanquear etarras con el BOE para que el asqueroso Otegui les deje falconear un rato. 

Tienes la lengua tan adentro del culo de sanchinflas que parecéis uno solo. 
Espero que te estén dando paguita o algo. Ahorra, te hará falta para pillar más antidepresivos.


----------



## Nicors (10 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Esto habia dicho la derecha antes, amenazando con suprimir el nuevo orden democrático:
> 
> *"Nuestra generación tiene encomendada una gran misión. Tiene que crear un espíritu nuevo, fundar un nuevo Estado, una Nación nueva; dejar la patria depurada de masones, de judaizantes... Hay que ir a un Estado nuevo, y para ello se imponen deberes y sacrificios. ¡Qué importa que nos cueste hasta derramar sangre! [...] Para realizar este ideal no vamos a detenernos en formas arcaicas. La democracia no es para nosotros un fin, sino un medio para ir a la conquista de un Estado nuevo. Llegado el momento el Parlamento o se somete o le hacemos desaparecer".*
> Gil Robles, lider de la CEDA, el 15 de octubre de 1933
> ...



Joder mano, la diferencia es que Gil Robles y José Antonio hablan de una España nueva, los rojos de convertirla en un estado vasallo ruso… ¿entiendes chaval?


----------



## Xanna (10 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Joder mano, la diferencia es que Gil Robles y José Antonio hablan de una España nueva, los rojos de convertirla en un estado vasallo ruso… ¿entiendes chaval?




gil robles y jose antonio utilizaban a los rojos de excusa para hacer avanzar su agenda , léase re-instaurar el antiguo regimen por la via de la fuerza llegado el caso. La realidad es que nunca existió peligro de que el pce tomara el poder en España --ni en 1931 ni en 1936. En cuanto a Largo Caballero. éste tenía pésimas relaciones con Moscú, se le iba la fuerza por la boca y siquiera representaba a todo el PSOE. La izquierda republicana y los moderados de Indalecio tenían la sartén por la mango y prueba de ello es el escaso seguimiento que tuvo la huelga revolucionaria de 1934.

En 1959, España era el pais más pobre y piojoso de europa occidental después de lustros de autarquia oligofrenica diseñada por el zote de franco. Y fue una autarquia AUTOIMPUESTA eh , el supuesto "bloqueo internacional" que nunca existió (no pasó de reprobación diplomática) es otro de los mitos de la propaganda franquista repetido durante décadas a una españa pacata de cerrado y sacristía.

ese es el "nuevo Estado" de mierda (con perdón) que trajeron los rojigualdos: represión, caspa y miseria.

si no es por USA (masones y elementos judaizantes a eliminar , que diria Gil Robles) , la aventura franquista habría acabado en un nuevo desastre nacional.

paso de seguir discutiendo lo obvio.

y deja de llamarme chaval. Soy mujer y entro en el foro con el nombre de Xanna.


----------



## Santolin (10 Sep 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Es preocupante como hasta medios serios y corte centrista liberal e dan voz a los borricos CAGACORRALES de la ultraderecha....


----------



## Nicors (10 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> gil robles y jose antonio utilizaron a los rojos de excusa para volver al antiguo regimen. Jamás existió peligro de que el pce tomara el poder en España --ni en1931 ni en 1936. En cuanto a Largo Caballero. éste tenía pésimas relaciones con Moscú, se le iba la fuerza por la boca y siquiera representaba a todo el PSOE. La izquierda republicana y los moderados de Indalecio tenían la sartén por la mango. y prueba de ello es el escaso seguimiento que tuvo la huelga revolucionaria de 1934.
> 
> 
> En 1959, España era el pais más pobre y piojoso de europa occidental después de lustros de autarquia oligofrenica diseñada por el zote de franco. Y fue una autarquia AUTOIMPUESTA eh , el supuesto "bloqueo internacional" que nunca existió (no pasó de reprobación diplomática) es otro de los mitos de la propaganda franquista repetido durante décadas a una españa pacata de cerrado y sacristía.
> ...



Pero que antiguo régimen ? Pero tú de que hablas. Te he puesto enlaces más arriba los contempáreos sabían del peligro comunista en 1931. Tú eres como el otro comunista le importa una mierda lo que le pongan sigues con tu discurso bla bla y no sales de ahí. Ya está todo dicho. se acabo el diálogo contigo
Seguiré subiendo el hilo aunque te joda.


----------



## Xanna (11 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pero que antiguo régimen ?



el de "dios, patria y rey" de toda la vida. Eso sí, revestido de retórica pseudo-revolucionaria para camuflar la caspa.


----------



## Xanna (11 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Te he puesto enlaces más arriba, los contempáreos sabían del peligro comunista en 1931.



los enlaces los ha puesto un tal Berron que, como tú, no se entera de ná básicamente porque sois la misma persona LOL

- uno de los enlaces se refiere al peligro comunista en plena guerra civil (1937). Estamos hablando por tanto de un escenario completamente diferente al de 1931-1936, periodo en el que el PCE no tocaba poder (pero ni remotamente) y en el que la URSS siquiera tenía embajador en España, tanto le interesaba lo que ocurría por estas latitudes (roll eyes).

- el otro enlace se refiere a una supuesta falta de autoridad moral de la izquierda para condenar a Franco peeeero parte de una premisa FALSA: equipara una huelga revolucionaria con un golpe de Estado. meh

En todo caso, el que unos exaltados asesinaran a 30 religiosos en medio de una insurrección obrera contra la entrada de sus verdugos fascistas (CEDA) en el gobierno de la nación NO CONSTITUYE PRUEBA ALGUNA DE QUE EN OCTUBRE DE 1934 ESPAÑA ESTABA A UN PASO DE CAER MANOS DE LA URSS. Es más, la huelga revolucionaria fue protagonizada por socialistas y anarquistas (Largo Caballero y CNT), que como bien sabes, al contrario de los comunistas (PCE), no seguían ordenes de Moscú (lo que no impidió a los propagandistas católicos infundir el terror en la población con historias de hordas mongoloides devora niños arrasando los pueblos de españa).

a lo que iba. los asesinatos de religiosos en Asturias solo son prueba de las ganas que le tenían dichos exaltados a sus opresores. Y es que, como bien sabes, la iglesia se había aliado con los empresarios para reprimir el movimiento obrero y en la década que precedió la llegada de la repblica, los pistoleros del rey habían asesinado a centenares de lideres sindicales.


----------



## Xanna (11 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ya está todo dicho. se acabo el diálogo contigo
> Seguiré subiendo el hilo aunque te joda.



no tengo problema en que sigas subiendo propaganda franquista al hilo, más bien el problema lo tienes tú cuando te la desmontan


----------



## Nicors (11 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> los enlaces los ha puesto un tal Berron que, como tú, no se entera de ná básicamente porque sois la misma persona LOL
> 
> - uno de los enlaces se refiere al peligro comunista en plena guerra civil (1937). Estamos hablando por tanto de un escenario completamente diferente al de 1931-1936, periodo en el que el PCE no tocaba poder (pero ni remotamente) y en el que la URSS siquiera tenía embajador en España, tanto le interesaba lo que ocurría por estas latitudes (roll eyes).
> 
> ...



1934








Revolución de 1934 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





2018









Pablo Iglesias decreta "alerta antifascista" y llama a la movilización contra los "postfranquistas" de Vox


El secretario general de Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, ha llamado este domingo a los antifascistas a que se...




www.europapress.es





Esto es lo que ocurre cuando la izquierda pierde las elecciones democráticas.


----------



## Nicors (11 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no tengo problema en que sigas subiendo propaganda franquista al hilo, más bien el problema lo tienes tú cuando te la desmontan



Pío Moa es franquista porque no dice que la República fue la historieta que nos quiere inculcar los rojos y el que diga lo contrario será censurado.
Yo soy franquista porque te respondo que es el comunismo y la masoneria internacional con sus agentes internos, el pce y el psoe, los que nos querían convertir en un soviet.
Aquí no se está hablando de la ideología tuya o mía sino de la censura que se ha extendido sobre un periodo de España para tapar los crímenes de los partidos de izquierda.
La dictadura de Franco no surgió de forma espontanea de la noche al día sino porque una potencia exterior con sus agentes internos quería imponernos el comunismo.
Me da igual que me llames franquista piensas que es un insulto y para nada.


----------



## Nicors (11 Sep 2022)

Toma el enlace





__





Mauricio Karl, Técnica del Komintern en España, Badajoz 1937


Sobre este libro anticomunista publicado por Gráfica Corporativa en Badajoz 1937 (aunque en el lomo figura 1938).



filosofia.org


----------



## Nicors (11 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el de "dios, patria y rey" de toda la vida. Eso sí, revestido de retórica pseudo-revolucionaria para camuflar la caspa.



Es decir para ti sólo es válida la democracia si siempre ganan los míos, sino lloro y pataleo.


----------



## nekcab (11 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Ese resquemor, resentimiento, odio, etc., a sí mismo y su estupidez, se sublima en atacar al símbolo por excelencia del capitalismo, del "American Way of Life", Kennedy, el ejemplo perfecto de la superioridad occidental



Joder por defender tu ideología eres capaz de tragarte el cuento chino de Oswald comunista (obviamente, de paso, blanqueas lo que realmente sucedió)


----------



## Nicors (11 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> los enlaces los ha puesto un tal Berron que, como tú, no se entera de ná básicamente porque sois la misma persona LOL
> 
> - uno de los enlaces se refiere al peligro comunista en plena guerra civil (1937). Estamos hablando por tanto de un escenario completamente diferente al de 1931-1936, periodo en el que el PCE no tocaba poder (pero ni remotamente) y en el que la URSS siquiera tenía embajador en España, tanto le interesaba lo que ocurría por estas latitudes (roll eyes).
> 
> ...



Es decir, el psoe pierde las elecciones y ya no le sirve la democracia ni la República, y da un golpe que solo tiene éxito en Asturias, aprovechándose los independentistas catalanes para proclamar la independencia; entonces la República no tenía que haberse defendido y dejar que el psoe y los independentistas triunfaran.
Mismo argumento que las putinejas en la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## machote hispano (11 Sep 2022)

Joder, este hilo es una mina de oro para pillar rojos descerebrados y sus multis. Ni cambian el estilo de escritura, y es que con los cacahuetes que les pagan... 

Ni discurso lógico, ni línea argumental, ni nada que delate que tienen algo entre las orejas. Inmunes a la realidad, al sufrimiento ajeno, rechazando lo obvio, que en los "paraísos" sucialistas se vota con los pies. Muy mal deben andar las encuestas para el Caudillo Felón y la Rata Chepuda, reconvertida en Tucán, para raspar el fondo del barril y sacar lo peor, con un retraso digno de darles paguita.
Y hasta se creerá alguno de estos que heredará la poltrona de algún chupasangre sucialista cuando se jubile... 

A ver si han programado una IA rojeras y está en este hilo para pasar el test de Turing. Es que tanta estupidez y falta de empatía empieza a ser sospechosa. 


Yo mientras me descojono de sus patéticos intentos de descubrir la fórmula para que Falconeti y sus garrapatas sigan engañando a millones, incluso con los estómagos vacíos. 

Vais a tener que currar como todo hijo de vecino, ya está bien de parasitar al remero...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Tienes la lengua tan adentro del culo de sanchinflas que parecéis uno solo.
> Espero que te estén dando paguita o algo. Ahorra, te hará falta para pillar más antidepresivos.



Vete al psiquiatra para que te dé la medicación, gilipollas.


----------



## Berrón (11 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Esto habia dicho la derecha antes, amenazando con suprimir el nuevo orden democrático:
> 
> *"Nuestra generación tiene encomendada una gran misión. Tiene que crear un espíritu nuevo, fundar un nuevo Estado, una Nación nueva; dejar la patria depurada de masones, de judaizantes... Hay que ir a un Estado nuevo, y para ello se imponen deberes y sacrificios. ¡Qué importa que nos cueste hasta derramar sangre! [...] Para realizar este ideal no vamos a detenernos en formas arcaicas. La democracia no es para nosotros un fin, sino un medio para ir a la conquista de un Estado nuevo. Llegado el momento el Parlamento o se somete o le hacemos desaparecer".*
> Gil Robles, lider de la CEDA, el 15 de octubre de 1933
> ...



1933... Dos años después de que se empezaran a quemar Iglesias y de asesinatos impunes. Las quemas de iglesias y bibliotecas empezaron A LOS 20 DÍAS DE PROCLAMARSE LA REPÚBLICA.


*Falange-PSOE. ¿Quién empezó?*
*En Los orígenes de la guerra civil, reeditada con motivo de su décimo aniversario, escribí: "Ya durante la campaña electoral de noviembre de 1933, un joven de las JONS murió acuchillado en Daimiel en un mitin socialista, y un mitin de José Antonio fue tiroteado, dejando un muerto y una señora malherida. En enero del 34, nuevos asesinatos (...) como el de un joven de 18 años en Madrid, por vérsele comprar el órgano de la Falange. Estos crímenes iban envueltos en una nube de acusaciones por supuestos crímenes y abusos policiales y derechistas".*
Pío Moa
16/9/2009 - 00:00


Sigo citando _Los orígenes..._


> _Uno de los más fervientes bolcheviques, Hernández Zancajo, llevaba en las Cortes la voz cantante en la denuncia de los pretendidos abusos. El 1 de febrero José Antonio le replicó despreciando "los aspavientos y relatos melodramáticos de horrores perpetrados por los fascistas", y aclaró: "Frente a esas imputaciones de violencias vagas, de hordas fascistas y de nuestros asesinatos y de nuestros pistoleros, yo invito al señor Hernández Zancajo a que cuente un solo caso con nombres y apellidos. Mientras, yo, en cambio, le digo a la Cámara que a nosotros nos han asesinado a un hombre en Daimiel, otro en Zalamea, otro en Villanueva de la Reina y otro en Madrid, y está muy reciente el del desdichado capataz de venta del periódico _FE_; y todos estos tenían sus nombres y apellidos, y de todos se sabe que han sido muertos por pistoleros que pertenecían a la Juventud socialista o recibían de cerca sus inspiraciones".
> 
> Los atentados continuaron. En enero y febrero cayó otro falangista en Éibar y uno más en Madrid, aparte de varios heridos. El líder trataba de frenar el ansia de venganza entre sus seguidores: "Una represalia puede ser lo que desencadene en un momento dado (...) una serie inacabable de represalias y contragolpes. Antes de lanzar así sobre un pueblo el estado de guerra civil deben los que tienen la responsabilidad del mando medir hasta dónde se puede sufrir y desde cuándo empieza a tener la cólera todas las excusas".
> 
> ...



Estos datos no han sido, desde luego, rebatidos, y la mayor parte de ellos eran ya conocidos de algunos historiadores. Pero, pese a ser conocidos, casi nadie los mencionaba, fuera de Ricardo de la Cierva y algún otro. Por el contrario, uno podía leer en Tuñón de Lara:


> _La tensión también se expresaba por la aparición del SEU (sindicato falangista) en la Universidad, cuyos asaltos a locales de la FUE (socialista) añaden una nueva nota de violencia, así como las ventas del periódico falangista _FE_, en la calle, que originan réplicas también (sic) violentas de los socialistas. _



Tamames escribía por entonces:


> _Estas fricciones originaron toda una serie de encuentros sangrientos en los que FE de las JONS se convirtió en la fuerza de choque de la derecha._



Sheelagh Ellwood vela los hechos al resumir que la Falange practicaba "los actos públicos, el reparto de propaganda y las confrontaciones armadas con los socialistas". Santos Juliá interpreta:


> _Es tiempo también en que, tras un acto en la Comedia, los fascistas se lanzan a la calle, asaltan despachos, vocean más que venden su periódico y se dedican a una provocación que encuentra lo que busca en las continuas carreras, enfrentamientos y asaltos que les enfrentan a los jóvenes socialistas y comunistas_.



Y un largo etcétera de manipulaciones por el estilo.

Generalmente estos historiadores, faltos de todo crédito para quien conozca algo los hechos, exponen los sucesos al revés, o los velan con afirmaciones generales. O sacan un increíble partido de una frase de José Antonio en el Teatro de la Comedia aludiendo al "lenguaje de los puños y las pistolas cuando se ofende a la justicia o a la patria", frase que no llegó a los hechos hasta después de la serie de asesinatos socialistas. Además, la frase es simplemente suavísima comparada con las de los socialistas y comunistas de la época y muy anteriores. Unos y otros preconizaban sin ambages la guerra civil para liquidar la "República burguesa" y "las ilusiones democráticas". Una circular de las Juventudes en febrero de 1934 decía: "Estamos en pleno período revolucionario (...) Ya se han roto las hostilidades (...) Nuestras secciones tienen que colocarse en pie de guerra". "¡¡Estamos en pie de guerra!! ¡Por la insurrección armada! ¡Todo el poder a los socialistas!". "El proletariado [es decir, el PSOE] marcha a la guerra civil con ánimo firme (...) La guerra civil está a punto de estallar sin que nada pueda ya detenerla". Etc. Estas frases suelen ocultarlas cuidadosamente los historiadores autodenominados "científicos" y "académicos". Y no solo las frases, sino los hechos, lo que es más grave.

La realidad es que la Falange soportó estoicamente numerosos asesinatos antes de empezar las réplicas, ya en el verano del 34. Cabe preguntarse por la legitimidad de estas represalias. A mi juicio sí la tenían, no por los atentados socialistas, sino porque el poder, entonces en manos de la derecha, apenas perseguía a los asesinos, que actuaban con gran sensación de impunidad mientras los Hernández Zancajo y compañía lanzaban nubes de acusaciones sin base. La derecha mostraba una lenidad asombrosa en su obligación de cumplir y hacer cumplir la ley, con lo que perdía gran parte de su legitimidad y del derecho al monopolio de la violencia. Sólo en octubre, cuando socialistas, nacionalistas catalanes y otros se alzaron en armas, replicó con bastante eficacia; pero una actitud previa más enérgica en defensa de la ley habría impedido que las cosas llegaran tan lejos.

Dos años después, cuando el Frente Popular se impuso en unas elecciones irregulares, la Falange sufrió de nuevo numerosos asesinatos y fue hostigada ilegalmente por un poder que, ante los atentados, perseguía al entorno de las víctimas y dejaba impunes a los asesinos de izquierda.


----------



## Berrón (11 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el de "dios, patria y rey" de toda la vida. Eso sí, revestido de retórica pseudo-revolucionaria para camuflar la caspa.



¿Que coño hablas de Dios y rey si eran los propios padres de la segunda República, la mayoría de ellos ateos y por supuesto anti monárquicos, los que acusaban de asesinos y de querer instaurar el comunismo a la chusma del Frente Popular? ¿Tu que pasa, que no lees lo que te ponen delante de las narices una y otra vez con decenas de citas de republicanos y sigues con tu película de fachas, Dios y rey? 
QUE LO DICEN LOS PADRES DE LA SEGUNDA REPÚBLICA, TE ENTERAS YA DE UNA PUTA VEZ O TE LO DELETREO?


----------



## Xanna (11 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Es decir para ti sólo es válida la democracia si siempre ganan los míos, sino lloro y pataleo.



los que dieron un golpe de Estado en porque perdieron las elecciones fue la derecha.

De hecho dieron dos: en 1932 (tras perder la generales del 31) y en 1936 (tras perder las generales del 36)

tras el fracaso de la sanjurjada, la derecha cayó en la realidad de que volver a lo de antes les iba a costar una GUERRA y se tomaron su tiempo para prepararla con la ayuda de la Italia fascista y la Alemania nazi.

En 1933, los monárquicos preveían que podían volver a perder las elecciones (como asi lo hicieron) y en cualquier caso el plan era re-instaurar una DICTADURA, lo que requería dar a al traste con la República. En octubre de 1934, la decision estaba tomada y el complot en marcha. Franco aprovechó la revolución de Asturias para ensayar tácticas terroristas con moros y legionarios causando estupor en la europa civilizada.

todo lo demás es bla bla bla para justificar a un tirano sanguinario que salió a masacrar a media españa (triunfaré cueste lo que cueste, sic) para instalarse en el poder hasta el dia de su muerte, ser enterrado como un rey en El Escorial y dejar en herencia fortuna ilegal digna de un borbón , eso si, provocando la mayor tragedia de la historia de este pais cuyas consecuencias aún arrastramos a día de hoy.


----------



## Xanna (11 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Es decir, el psoe pierde las elecciones y ya no le sirve la democracia ni la República, y da un golpe que solo tiene éxito en Asturias, aprovechándose los independentistas catalanes para proclamar la independencia; entonces la República no tenía que haberse defendido y dejar que el psoe y los independentistas triunfaran.
> Mismo argumento que las putinejas en la guerra de Ucrania.




Los mineros asturianos no se levantaron NI POR ORDEN DE MOSCÚ NI PORQUE PERDIERAN LAS ELECCIONES.

se levantaron por la entrada de sus verdugos en el gobierno de la nación. Te recuerdo que la CEDA había ganado las elecciones con un discurso FASCISTA: exterminar al enemigo y cerrar / tomar control del parlamento (dictadura).


----------



## Xanna (11 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿Que coño hablas de Dios y rey si eran los propios padres de la segunda República, la mayoría de ellos ateos y por supuesto anti monárquicos, los que acusaban de asesinos y de querer instaurar el comunismo a la chusma del Frente Popular? ¿Tu que pasa, que no lees lo que te ponen delante de las narices una y otra vez con decenas de citas de republicanos y sigues con tu película de fachas, Dios y rey?
> QUE LO DICEN LOS PADRES DE LA SEGUNDA REPÚBLICA, TE ENTERAS YA DE UNA PUTA VEZ O TE LO DELETREO?



la violencia anti-clerical no empezó con la república, es muy anterior a la republica. Idem el pistolerismo /violencia politica.

lo que comenzó el mismo dia de la republica es la conspiración de la derecha monarquica para acabar con la democracia y re-instaurar el antiguo regimen.


----------



## feldene flash (11 Sep 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Que democráticamente elegido ,las elecciones del 36 se produjeron en un clima de violencia brutal ,los milicianos pistola en mano robaron las actas .
> De febrero del 36 a junio hubo casi 500 asesinatos ,hasta que mataron a Calvo Sotelo .
> Lee el libro de Clara Campoamor,y deja de decir chorradas.




hay que ver la forma en que los que defienden al dictador y que ganaron la guerra , se quieren apropiar de la historia 

alucinante el querer desprestigiar a la fragil democracia de aquellos años y haciendo querer ver que el golpe de estado fue una cosa cojonuda , que las elecciones y sufragios no servian de nada , todo com la rocambolesca comparacion con la españa de hoy , no se puede ser mas corto de miras 

y me viene con clara campoamor , que se tuvo que exiliar del pais .... porque aqui se estaba de puta madre , evidentemente

ya lo de 500 muertos , exagerando numeros porque te da la gana no tiene ni pies ni cabeza , ya puestos di que fueron 5000 y te que3da mas epico todo









Elecciones generales de España de 1936 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Según el recuento de Álvarez Tardío y Villa García, desde la disolución de Cortes hasta la jornada electoral hubo un total de cuarenta y una víctimas mortales y ochenta heridos atribuibles a distintos episodios de «violencia política»: reyertas callejeras entre grupos de ideologías rivales (once muertos y veintinueve heridos); choques de grupos con fuerzas de orden público (trece muertos y cuatro heridos); agresiones con armas diversas (tres muertos y treinta y cuatro heridos); etc.14. Y de los ochenta y seis casos conocidos de muertos y heridos, al menos cuarenta y tres víctimas pertenecían a partidos de izquierdas (mayormente socialistas y comunistas), treinta y seis a las derechas (cedistas y falangistas) y siete a las fuerzas de orden público. Sin embargo, Álvarez Tardío y Villa García afirman que la violencia fue «elevada, pero no generalizada» y que «estorbó, pero no impidió, la competición democrática».15

vete a leer de nuevo eso que te habias leido que se ve que no te ha quedado nada claro 

es increible la manipulacion constante de los defensores del dictador , que aun despues de haber jodido al pais , ganado la guerra despues de enfrentar a españoles por ideales de mierda , casi 90 años despues siguen queriendo decirnos que fue cojonudo lo que hizo franco , que no va a volver , ni la gente quiere que vuelva esa mierda infecta de regimen que lo unico que hace es sembrar odio 

a ver si os meteis todos en una cueva con un dictador y dejais al resto del pais y su gente vivir en paz sin reescribir la historia


----------



## Nicors (11 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> los que dieron un golpe de Estado en porque perdieron las elecciones fue la derecha.
> 
> De hecho dieron dos: en 1932 (tras perder la generales del 31) y en 1936 (tras perder las generales del 36)
> 
> ...



Bla bla bla tu, de este círculo no vamos a salir así que, que pases un buen domingo.


----------



## Xanna (11 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿Que coño hablas de Dios y rey si eran los propios padres de la segunda República, la mayoría de ellos ateos y por supuesto anti monárquicos, los que acusaban de asesinos y de querer instaurar el comunismo a la chusma del Frente Popular? ¿Tu que pasa, que no lees lo que te ponen delante de las narices una y otra vez con decenas de citas de republicanos y sigues con tu película de fachas, Dios y rey?
> QUE LO DICEN LOS PADRES DE LA SEGUNDA REPÚBLICA, TE ENTERAS YA DE UNA PUTA VEZ O TE LO DELETREO?



a seguir subiendo enlaces que no demuestran nada de lo que dices.

la izquierda republicana nunca dio entrada en el gobierno de la nación a chusma fascista cosa que si hizo la derecha republicana en octubre de 1934.


----------



## Berrón (11 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> los enlaces los ha puesto un tal Berron que, como tú, no se entera de ná básicamente porque sois la misma persona LOL
> 
> - uno de los enlaces se refiere al peligro comunista en plena guerra civil (1937). Estamos hablando por tanto de un escenario completamente diferente al de 1931-1936, periodo en el que el PCE no tocaba poder (pero ni remotamente) y en el que la URSS siquiera tenía embajador en España, tanto le interesaba lo que ocurría por estas latitudes (roll eyes).
> 
> ...









Concentración de la Falange en Zaragoza, en octubre de 1936


*La represión izquierdista contra los camisas azules*
*Los atentados terroristas de socialistas, comunistas y anarquistas contra los falangistas siguieron una actuación metódica en toda España destinada a exterminar a los azules*

La izquierda española, siguiendo los modelos de mutación cultural de Gramsci, proyecta una imagen falsa y sobredimensionada de *Falange, a la que identifica de forma falsa como uno de los principales grupos cuya actuación provocó la Guerra Civil. *La realidad es que, dice Stanley G. Payne, «los falangistas fueron los principales blancos de los atentados de la izquierda».

La contestación y represión que recibieron los nacionalsindicalistas desde el Gobierno republicano fue siempre muy superior a su fuerza y a su acción social. Los pistoleros de izquierdas y los fiscales competían en antifascismo.
Los socialistas, anarquistas y comunistas ensangrentaron las calles cada vez que los azules salían a vender sus publicaciones _FE y Arriba._ Francisco Bravo cuenta que «el marxismo aprovechó la aparición del semanario _FE_ para mostrar su hostilidad a la nueva entidad. Los vendedores profesionales y *los quioscos se negaron a venderlo, por orden de la Casa del Pueblo. *Tuvieron que salir a la calle a ofrecerlo al público los propios militantes de la Falange. Y estos eran muchachos entusiastas e ingenuos, valerosos, pero sin entrenamiento para la acción, que salían a ofrecer sus vidas en un acto de servicio, con un valor que incluso renunciaba a la defensa».

*Sin represalias*

*La izquierda censuró la libertad de expresión* a tiros y navajazos aunque la mayor parte de los falangistas asesinados por el odio rojo, escribe Pío Moa, no lo fueron en enfrentamientos sino en atentados: «Falange Española tuvo que asistir al espectáculo de* ver durante algunas semanas cómo caían asesinados militantes suyos, sin poder adoptar represalias* por dos causas fundamentales: porque José Antonio –que más tarde dirá que «la acción, cuando no está regida por el pensamiento, es pura barbarie»– sentía escrúpulos de conciencia cristianos ante las represalias y también porque Falange Española no resultaba aún apta para la lucha armada». Desde las páginas de algunos diarios se calificaba a Primo de Rivera de «Juan Simón, el enterrador» por la frecuencia con que tenía que asistir a los sepelios de sus seguidores. *Las siglas FE fueron explicadas en clave de humor como «Funeraria Española» *y los falangistas eran tachados de «franciscanistas», por su resistencia inicial a la venganza.
Los atentados terroristas de socialistas, comunistas y anarquistas contra los falangistas siguieron una actuación metódica en toda España destinada a exterminar a los azules.

*La gota que colmó el vaso*
Antes de la fundación de *Falange Española,* la policía del régimen republicano asesinó a tiros a un militante vallisoletano de las *JONS* de Ramiro Ledesma en 1932. Tras él, fueron asesinados cuatro estudiantes del Sindicato Español Universitario, tres campesinos falangistas y tres obreros nacionalsindicalistas, entre otros, hasta el 10 de junio de 1934. La víctima número 20 fue *Juan Cuellar,* estudiante de 17 años. Asaltado por jóvenes socialistas en el Pardo, su cara quedó tan deformada, el pelo arrancado y una oreja colgando, que su padre no pudo reconocerlo. *Fue tiroteado y acuchillado, ya en el suelo moribundo, fue pateado y la socialista Juanita Rico orinó sobre su cuerpo.* Esta fecha inicia la primera represalia mortal falangista. Era cuestión de supervivencia física.
Como escribe David Jato en _La Rebelión de los estudiantes,_ en la Falange «la muerte se adelantó a los reglamentos. Cuando ni siquiera se habían redactado los Estatutos del naciente movimiento y solo levemente se había hablado de la forma de encuadramiento de los estudiantes».
Como muestra, un botón. El miércoles once de abril de 1935, en Salamanca, *Carmen Pérez Almeida*, estudiante de 12 años, acompaña a su hermano Juan y a la novia de este al Parque de la Alameda para recoger a otra hermana que trabajaba en un colegio cercano. Unos terroristas de la FAI les siguen y descargan el plomo y el odio de sus pistolas contra los hermanos. La niña Carmen muere de un disparo en la nuca. Su hermano Juan agonizaba con el pecho destrozado viendo el cadáver de su hermana de doce años. En el «Presente» que les dedicó el periódico _Arriba_, se decía: «Cayó Juan Almeida, por España,* muerto a traición con la hermanita que tanto quería*, (…) *en uno de los atentados más viles que la Falange ha sufrido.* Guardad todos en el fondo de vuestras almas este nombre y este dolor y pensad que allá arriba, con Juan Almeida y con los veinte nuestros, hay una niña que han matado a una familia de gentes de bien, pero que nos la han matado también a nosotros». Carmen, que por edad no podía estar afiliada a la Sección Femenina, fue considerada por las azules como la primera de sus caídas.
Según las cifras del historiador francés *Arnaud Imatz,* antes del 18 de julio de 1936,* casi noventa azules fueron asesinados y la Falange ejecutó a setenta de esos terroristas.* Entre febrero y julio de 1936, 160 iglesias fueron totalmente destruidas, otras 251 sufrieron ataques, hubo 269 muertos en atentados y 1.287 heridos, explotaron 146 bombas, siete sedes de partido contrarios al *Frente Popular* fueron clausuradas, 69 destruidas y 312 asaltadas, 33 asaltos a redacciones de periódicos de la oposición y las instalaciones de otros 10 periódicos fueron destruidas. Gobernaba el Frente Popular.


----------



## Xanna (11 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Bla bla bla tu, de este círculo no vamos a salir así que, que pases un buen domingo.



lo mismo le digo.

salud y republica.


----------



## Berrón (11 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> la violencia anti-clerical no empezó con la república, es muy anterior a la republica. Idem el pistolerismo /violencia politica.
> 
> lo que comenzó el mismo dia de la republica es la conspiración de la derecha monarquica para acabar con la democracia y re-instaurar el antiguo regimen.



A LOS 20 DÍAS DE PROCLAMARSE LA REPÚBLICA YA SE ESTABAN QUEMANDO IGLESIAS, ¿de que coño hablas? 
No tenéis vergüenza ni la habéis conocido nunca.


----------



## Nicors (11 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> lo mismo le digo.
> 
> salud y republica.



Gracias por lo de la salud, republica no gracias. Soy franquista pero razonable, prefiero la monarquia parlamentaria que nos ordenó defender el caudillo.


----------



## Xanna (11 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Concentración de la Falange en Zaragoza, en octubre de 1936
> 
> 
> *La represión izquierdista contra los camisas azules*
> ...



subcampeones en 1945

ya le he deseado un feliz domingo de vuelta?


----------



## Berrón (11 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> a seguir subiendo enlaces que no demuestran nada de lo que dices.
> 
> la izquierda republicana nunca dio entrada en el gobierno de la nación a chusma fascista cosa que si hizo la derecha republicana en octubre de 1934.



¿Lo que decían los padres de la segunda República no demuestra nada? ¿Que lo demuestra, tus mensajes de fanático desgarramantas? 
El Frente Popular eran una panda de asesinos y de hijos de puta, eso está más que demostrado, y no lo dicen los fachas, lo dicen los republicanos e incluso anarquistas. 

*Joan Peiró*





Anarquista catalán de gran relevancia, fue secretario general de la CNT y sufrió prisión por esta causa varias veces. Escribió Peligro en la retaguardia en 1936, denunciando los desmanes de las milicias frentepopulistas. Fue ejecutado por el régimen franquista en 1942.

_*"Todos los partidos, desde Estat Català al POUM, pasando por Esquerra Republicana y el Partido Socialista Obrero catalán, han dado un contingente de ladrones y asesinos por lo menos igual al de la CNT y la FAI".*_

- PEIRÓ, Joan; _Perill a la retaguardia_ (1936) vía Jordi Albertí "_El silenci de les campanes_".


----------



## Berrón (11 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> subcampeones en 1945



Vaya comentario de auténtico niñato gilipollas, ¿somos alemanes acaso? 
¿Te tengo que recordar que Franco murió en la cama?


----------



## Xanna (11 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿somos alemanes acaso?
> ¿Te tengo que recordar que Franco murió en la cama?




a los facsistas, roosvelt, churchill y stalin les dieron p'al pelo.

acabaron ejecutados, encarcelados o degradados, bien por tribunales populares, bien por tribunales nacionales e internacionales.

Franco por contra promocionó a los camisas azules, incluso dio proteccion a criminales de guerra alemanes en españa.

USA le dejó hacer a cambio de Rota y Moron y la liberalización de la economia.

y es que a franco le cayó la breva de la guerra fria.

lo dicho, subcampeones en 1945yfeliz domingo, aqui lo dejo que tengo cosas que hacer. si acaso le leo a la noche


----------



## Berrón (11 Sep 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> hay que ver la forma en que los que defienden al dictador y que ganaron la guerra , se quieren apropiar de la historia
> 
> alucinante el querer desprestigiar a la fragil democracia de aquellos años y haciendo querer ver que el golpe de estado fue una cosa cojonuda , que las elecciones y sufragios no servian de nada , todo com la rocambolesca comparacion con la españa de hoy , no se puede ser mas corto de miras
> 
> ...



Clara Campoamor NO HUYÓ DEL "FASCISMO" HUYÓ DEL PUTO FRENTE POPULAR. No tenéis vergüenza, no decís una puta verdad ni a vuestro médico, mentís con la misma naturalidad que respiráis. 

*El terror izquierdista hizo huir a la feminista liberal que logró el voto femenino en España*
Sin duda alguna, la consecución del derecho de voto para la mujer en España tiene un nombre propio: el de Clara Campoamor, diputada feminista y liberal.
Victoria Kent: el discurso de una diputada socialista y feminista contra el voto femenino
La dirigente del PSOE que proponía negar el voto a las mujeres españolas por ser católicas
El papel de Clara Campoamor en la conquista del voto femenino
*Fueron las intervenciones de Clara Campoamor las que resultaron decisivas para lograr la aprobación del voto femenino* en las sesiones parlamentarias del 30 de septiembre y del 1 de octubre de 1931 en las Cortes constituyentes. Para ello *tuvo que replicar a* la socialista Victoria Kent, que se oponía al derecho de voto para la mujer. Unos meses antes la dirigente del PSOE Margarita Nelken publicó un alegato contra el voto femenino, bajo el argumento de que eso implicaría _“realizar uno de los mayores anhelos del elemento reaccionario”._
La izquierda intenta apropiarse de su figura
A pesar de que Clara Campoamor era liberal y mostraba un claro rechazo al socialismo y al comunismo, *la izquierda ha intentado apropiarse de su figura.* Así lo ha hecho el PSOE. En septiembre del año pasado, la ministra portavoz del Gobierno, la socialista María Jesús Montero, se refirió a Clara Campoamor diciendo que “huyó de España tras el Golpe de 1936”.
Cronológicamente es una afirmación correcta, pero a decir verdad *la diputada feminista huyó de la izquierda por temor a ser asesinada por socialistas o comunistas.* Tras su marcha a Suiza, publicó un libro en francés titulado “La révolution espagnole vue par une républicaine” (La revolución española vista por una republicana”). En él *relató la terrible experiencia vivida tras la victoria del Frente Popular y el terror izquierdista del bando republicano*
El relato de Clara Campoamor sobre la violencia y las ilegalidades del Frente Popular
En dicha obra, Campoamor* denunció la violación de la legalidad por parte del propio Gobierno izquierdista del Frente Popular salido de las elecciones de febrero de 1936:*


> _“Los partidos republicanos llegados al poder tras el triunfo electoral, aunque estuvieran en minoría en la coalición de izquierdas, agotaron sus fuerzas y su crédito moral en dos tareas ingratas: una consistió en hacer concesiones a los extremistas quienes, desde el 16 de febrero, *celebraban su triunfo con incendios, huelgas y actos ilegales* como si tuvieran que luchar contra un gobierno enemigo. *El otro objetivo de los vencedores fue alcanzar lo antes posible los puestos superiores del Estado, pasando por encima de todas las reglas establecidas *y, tirando por tierra, sin la menor preocupación de honestidad política, los principios de continuidad que un régimen que nace debe conservar, si aspira a durar”._



«Se incendiaron iglesias, se mató a sacerdotes, mujeres e incluso vendedoras de caramelos en las calles»
Campoamor comentaba que *“se violó la Constitución republicana*_ y en una sesión, fugaz como un relámpago, *la mayoría parlamentaria hizo desaparecer las últimas huellas de respeto y consideración que la opinión pública había guardado para las leyes y las instituciones republicanas”.*_ Más adelante, *explicaba cómo se fue deteriorando la situación* tras la victoria izquierdista en las elecciones de febrero de 1936:


> _*“El gobierno era cada día más incapaz de mantener el orden público*, eso sin hablar de la grave situación creada en Madrid por las huelgas de las que hemos hablado. *En el campo, los ataques de los elementos revolucionarios contra la derecha*, los miembros del Partido Agrario y los radicales, y en general contra todos los patronos, se multiplicaron. Se apropiaron de las tierras, *apalearon a sus enemigos, atacaron a todos sus adversarios, tratándolos de «fascistas.» Incendiaban iglesias y edificios públicos*, en las carreteras del sur paraban a los coches, exactamente igual que en las épocas del bandolerismo, exigiendo a los ocupantes una contribución en favor del Socorro Rojo Internacional.
> *Se organizaban masacres contra gentes de la derecha bajo pretextos pueriles.* Así es como el 5 de Mayo se hizo correr la noticia de que damas católicas y sacerdotes mataban a niños distribuyéndoles caramelos envenenados. Un ataque de locura colectiva se adueñó de los barrios populares, donde* se incendiaron iglesias, se mató a sacerdotes, mujeres e incluso vendedoras de caramelos en las calles.* En el barrio de Cuatro Caminos se asesinó cruelmente a una joven francesa profesora de una escuela”._








El cadáver de José Calvo Sotelo, abandonado en el Cementerio del Este en Madrid el 13 de julio de 1936 tras ser asesinado por guardias de asalto y milicianos del PSOE.
Campoamor tachó de «crimen de Estado» el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo
Tras relatar el asesinato del diputado derechista José Calvo Sotelo el 13 de julio de 1936 en Madrid, *que Campoamor califó de “crimen de Estado”*, la feminista señalaba que _“el gobierno se quedó indeciso e inactivo”_, y añadía: *“Se escandalizaron en Madrid al ver que Moreno, el teniente de la Guardia de Asalto que dirigía a los que mataron a Calvo Sotelo, así como Condé, paseaban libremente por las calles.*_ Una parte de los oficiales de asalto habían hecho saber al ministro del Interior y presidente del Consejo, Casares Quiroga, que *este cuerpo no permitiría que se aplicara un castigo a los autores del asesinato”.*_
«Socialistas y comunistas eran dueños de verdaderos arsenales de armas y de municiones»
Clara Campoamor vivió el comienzo de la Guerra Civil en Madrid, ciudad bajo el control republicano. En el capítulo V señalaba hasta qué punto la izquierda se había preparado a conciencia para la guerra: _*“Socialistas y comunistas eran dueños de verdaderos arsenales de armas y de municiones cuidadosamente escondidas.* Sólo los sindicalistas y los anarquistas poseían menos”._ En el capítulo VIII, sobre el comienzo de la guerra, apuntaba: *“las milicias socialistas y comunistas ya estaban organizadas. Eran instruidas militarmente*_, desde hacía tiempo y a escondidas de los mandos, por oficiales, entre otros por un teniente del cuerpo de ingenieros”._
Campoamor añadía: _*“Estas milicias marxistas, organizadas con vistas a la revolución de octubre de 1934, habían seguido desarrollándose*, y el triunfo del Frente Popular no hizo sino hacer pública su existencia. *Armadas y en cerradas filas habían desfilado en Madrid el 1 de mayo*, con motivo de la fiesta del trabajo, provocando refriegas con los fascistas”._





Militares y guardias civiles mostrando los fusiles incautados a los golpistas tras sofocar el golpe de Estado encabezado por el PSOE en octubre 1934 en Asturias.
«Desde los primeros días de la lucha, ha reinado en Madrid un amargo terror»
Sobre la situación en la retaguardia republicana, Campoamor contaba lo siguiente: *“Desde los primeros días de la lucha, ha reinado en Madrid un amargo terror.*_ A primera vista, la opinión pública ha sucumbido a la tentación de atribuir a los anarquistas las violencias cometidas en las ciudades, sobre todo en Madrid. La historia dirá un día si se les ha cargado a ellos solos con estos hechos de manera justa. En todo caso,* les corresponde a los gubernamentales, sin distinción, asumir la responsabilidad”.*_
Campoamor escribía que en Madrid _“los anarcosindicalistas se han preocupado de abastecerse de armas y de municiones para la «lucha final» y de* «limpiar» la capital de la República de los fascistas, más o menos auténticos en primer lugar, seguidamente de los republicanos*, e incluso de los marxistas”._ Tras describir algunos más de los despropósitos que tenía que sufrir la población a causa de los sindicalistas, la feminista añadía: _“¡La guinda de ese encantador caos la constituían *cinco o seis bombas de dinamita que cada día los huelguistas colocaban en edificios en construcción* para hacerlos saltar por los aires!”_





El jefe de la Milicia Popular de Investigación, el socialista Agapito García Atadell (en el centro, con gafas), saludando puño en alto junto algunos de los chekistas que trabajan a sus órdenes, a la entrada de su cuartel general, en el palacio de los Duques de Rincón, en Madrid. Las chekas fueron extendiendo el alcance de su represión: primero a falangistas y derechistas, después a liberales y lerrouxistas, y finalmente incluso a republicanos de izquierdas (Foto: Efe).
Campoamor relató como el terror izquierdista se extendió cada vez a más víctimas
Era lógico que Campoamor tuviese miedo por su seguridad. *Ella había sido diputada del Partido Republicano Radical, contra el que el PSOE había organizado el golpe de Estado de 1934*, cuando el radical Lerroux decidió integrar en su gobierno a algunos miembros de la coalición de derechas que había ganado las elecciones generales de noviembre de 1933. En su libro, *Campoamor explicaba cómo se fue extendiendo la persecución política en la zona republicana:*


> _“Al principio se persiguió a los elementos fascistas. Luego *la distinción se hizo borrosa. Se detenía y se fusilaba a personas pertenecientes a la derecha, luego a sus simpatizantes, más tarde a los miembros del Partido Radical del Sr. Lerroux*, y luego -error trágico o venganza de clase- se incluyó a personas de la izquierda republicana”._








Milicianos anarcosindicalistas en Madrid en 1936.
*Campoamor sabía que estaba en peligro, y por ello huyó a Suiza a comienzos de septiembre de 1936.* En el apéndice del libro explica así su decisión:


> _“Dejé Madrid a comienzos de septiembre. *La anarquía que reinaba en la capital ante la impotencia del gobierno, y la falta absoluta de seguridad personal, incluso para las personas liberales -sobre todo, quizá, para ellas-* me impusieron esta medida de prudencia… Si la gran simpatía que se siente siempre por la situación de los que se defienden, puede llegar hasta explicar los errores populares, esta misma simpatía rechaza llegar hasta el sacrificio, oscuro e inútil, de la propia vida. *Se sabe también que los autores de los excesos, o los que los han dejado cometer, encuentran siempre cómo disculparse*, aunque sólo sea pretendiendo que hay que juzgar a las revoluciones en su conjunto y no en sus detalles, por muy elocuentes que sean. *¡Y yo no quería ser uno de esos detalles sacrificados inútilmente!* No quise irme sin llevar conmigo a mi anciana madre de ochenta años de edad y a mi sobrinita, únicas personas que estaban a mi cargo”._



*Aunque Campoamor lo solicitó en varias de ocasiones, el régimen de Franco no permitió su regreso a España.* Murió en Lausana, Suiza, el 30 de abril de 1972, sin haber podido regresar a su Patria.


----------



## feldene flash (11 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Clara Campoamor NO HUYÓ DEL "FASCISMO" HUYÓ DEL PUTO FRENTE POPULAR. No tenéis vergüenza, no decís una puta verdad ni a vuestro médico, mentís con la misma naturalidad que respiráis.
> 
> *El terror izquierdista hizo huir a la feminista liberal que logró el voto femenino en España*
> Sin duda alguna, la consecución del derecho de voto para la mujer en España tiene un nombre propio: el de Clara Campoamor, diputada feminista y liberal.
> ...




muy bonico todo , ahora pon la fuente de tal articulo , si quieres ....

anda , que es un medio partidista afin a la ultarderecha...

y esperas que nos creamos estas mierdas inventadas?? que te ponen 4 fotos y ya te lo das por veridico y asi nos va

puto sectario de mierda , deja de hacer el ridiculo , que eres patetico


----------



## Berrón (11 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> a los facsistas, roosvelt, churchill y stalin les dieron p'al pelo.
> 
> acabaron ejecutados, encarcelados o degradados, bien por tribunales populares, bien por tribunales nacionales e internacionales.
> 
> ...



Muchos más nazis acabaron trabajando como jefes de los proyectos espaciales y como ingenieros y científicos de la URSS y de Estados Unidos que ejecutados, así que sigues diciendo majaderías propias de un botellón de campus universitario. 
Luego hablas de Franco y los USA... 
¿Conoces a muchos lacayos de Estados Unidos que no reconocieran el Estado de Israel? ¿Que tuvieran relaciones más que amistosas con la OLP y todo el mundo árabe anti-Israelí? 
¿Conoces a muchos lacayos de Estados Unidos que tuviera relaciones excelentes con Cuba y se pasaran por el forro el embargo estadounidense a la isla? 
¿Sabías que Fidel Castro decretó 3 días de luto nacional a la muerte de Franco, cosa que no hizo siquiera a la muerte de Mao Tse Tung? 
Tú que vas a saber, si solo sabes vomitar bilis y prejuicios de niñato pijo que juega a revolucionario de salón y Coca-Cola.


----------



## feldene flash (11 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Muchos más nazis acabaron trabajando como jefes de los proyectos espaciales y como ingenieros y científicos de la URSS y de Estados Unidos que ejecutados, así que sigues diciendo majaderías propias de un botellón de campus universitario.
> Luego hablas de Franco y los USA...
> ¿Conoces a muchos lacayos de Estados Unidos que no reconocieran el Estado de Israel? ¿Que tuvieran relaciones más que amistosas con la OLP y todo el mundo árabe anti-Israelí?
> ¿Conoces a muchos lacayos de Estados Unidos que tuviera relaciones excelentes con Cuba y se pasaran por el forro el embargo estadounidense a la isla?
> ...




anda ,. como te he desmontado el argumentario me vienes con cuentos de la abuela...

vete a tomar por el culo puto sectario , que ya te lo de dicho

eres tan ridiculo y tan patetico , saca la cabeza del cubo de mierda fascista a ver si te da el aire


----------



## PLS--palasaca (11 Sep 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> muy bonico todo , ahora pon la fuente de tal articulo , si quieres ....
> 
> anda , que es un medio partidista afin a la ultarderecha...
> 
> ...


----------



## feldene flash (11 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


>




gran aportacion sin duda


----------



## Berrón (11 Sep 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> anda ,. como te he desmontado el argumentario me vienes con cuentos de la abuela...
> 
> vete a tomar por el culo puto sectario , que ya te lo de dicho
> 
> eres tan ridiculo y tan patetico , saca la cabeza del cubo de mierda fascista a ver si te da el aire



¿Que tú has desmontado qué? 

Pero si solo sueltas bilis, montón de mierda, tu no lees ni el folleto del Mercadona.

Toma, aquí puedes comprar el libro de Clara Campoamor y así cierras esa fosa séptica que tienes por boca, nini piojoso.










LA REVOLUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA VISTA POR UNA REPUBLICANA


«Clara Campoamor era, y lo fue durante todos los años del exilio y hasta fecha muy reciente, en que se la ha reivindicado un poco a hurto por su labor parlamentaria, una de esas personas que lo perdieron todo en la guerra, hasta el prestigio de los perdedores, sólo porque era una política...




www.tiposinfames.com


----------



## klopec (11 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> subcampeones en 1945



Vaya, pones el resultado de una liga extranjera donde no jugaban los nacionales.

Porque en la revancha de la liga española, Valle de Arán 1945, los subcampeones 1939 recibieron otra somanta de hostias para repetir subcampeonato españa.1945..

Vamos, que no ganaron un punto partido en todo el siglo XX


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (11 Sep 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> hay que ver la forma en que los que defienden al dictador y que ganaron la guerra , se quieren apropiar de la historia
> 
> alucinante el querer desprestigiar a la fragil democracia de aquellos años y haciendo querer ver que el golpe de estado fue una cosa cojonuda , que las elecciones y sufragios no servian de nada , todo com la rocambolesca comparacion con la españa de hoy , no se puede ser mas corto de miras
> 
> ...




Cojonudo no ,peco de buenismo ,una buena limpia tendría que haber hecho así 90 años después no tendríamos que estar aguantando a rojos subnormales y analfabetos como tú.

Anda ,lee el libro de Campoamor ,y verás porque se fue al exilio ,zoquete.

Y no insultes la inteligencia de los presentes poniendo enlaces a la wikipedia .


----------



## PLS--palasaca (11 Sep 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> gran aportacion sin duda



Como las suyas, dreammaster.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (11 Sep 2022)

Hola marxista.

Pues como usted. Aunque usted piense que está aportando algo.

Hasta el próximo post, marxista.


----------



## feldene flash (11 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Como las suyas, dreammaster.




se llena esto de personajes pateticos sin nada que decir y mucho en que mentir , de risa


----------



## feldene flash (11 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿Que tú has desmontado qué?
> 
> Pero si solo sueltas bilis, montón de mierda, tu no lees ni el folleto del Mercadona.
> 
> ...




como te gusta leer mierda y compartirla

pero eso no lo hace veridico , ni ahora ni nunca 

sigue con tu patetico intento de manipulacion , que algun soplagaitas por aqui igual de retrasado igual se las cree , como papa noel y los reyes magos , historias pàra bebes descerebrados


----------



## PLS--palasaca (11 Sep 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> se llena esto de personajes pateticos sin nada que decir y mucho en que mentir , de risa



De risa no, de risísima.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (11 Sep 2022)

Hola marxista.

Ninguna verdad en su párrafo.

Hasta el próximo post, marxista.


----------



## feldene flash (11 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> De risa no, de risísima.




si lo tuyo y el berron es para descojonarse , sin duda


----------



## PLS--palasaca (11 Sep 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> si lo tuyo y el berron es para descojonarse , sin duda



No proyecte hombre, no proyecte.


----------



## feldene flash (11 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> No proyecte hombre, no proyecte.




pues si , sin duda eres subnormal , y no dudas en dejarlo claro una y otra vez

enhorabuena


----------



## Berrón (11 Sep 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> como te gusta leer mierda y compartirla
> 
> pero eso no lo hace veridico , ni ahora ni nunca
> 
> sigue con tu patetico intento de manipulacion , que algun soplagaitas por aqui igual de retrasado igual se las cree , como papa noel y los reyes magos , historias pàra bebes descerebrados



Claro que sí, lo que escribieron los propios republicanos es mierda, lo fetén es lo que vomita un gilipollas nini politoxicómano en un foro por que el lo vale. Anda a tomar por culo, payaso.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (11 Sep 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> pues si , sin duda eres subnormal , y no dudas en dejarlo claro una y otra vez
> 
> enhorabuena



Menos mal que las opiones son subjetivas. Como comprenderá, lo que usted pueda pensar sobre mi me entra por la A y me sale por la Z.

Como ya le comenté hace unos cuantos post a su camarada Follavacas, usted no quiere discutir. Usted quiere que le den la razón. Usted forma parte de ese grupo de personas cuya información siempre es ciencia científica y las informaciones de los demás siempre son propaganda fascita. Eso ya ha quedado claro hacer rato.

Con lo que ha comentado de Clara Campoamor también ha quedado claro en nivel de su Kung Fu.

Ale, a seguir bien.


----------



## Nicors (11 Sep 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> pues si , sin duda eres subnormal , y no dudas en dejarlo claro una y otra vez
> 
> enhorabuena



Otro rojo de mierda que ha salido escaldado, jodete. No nos vais a callar. Comunista hijoputa.


----------



## feldene flash (12 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Otro rojo de mierda que ha salido escaldado, jodete. No nos vais a callar. Comunista hijoputa.



estos fachas son tan cortos que no saben cuando pieden una discusion , el fanatismo estupido que destilan es acojonante 

a ver si te das una buena ostia , que te vendria de puta madre


----------



## feldene flash (12 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Menos mal que las opiones son subjetivas. Como comprenderá, lo que usted pueda pensar sobre mi me entra por la A y me sale por la Z.
> 
> Como ya le comenté hace unos cuantos post a su camarada Follavacas, usted no quiere discutir. Usted quiere que le den la razón. Usted forma parte de ese grupo de personas cuya información siempre es ciencia científica y las informaciones de los demás siempre son propaganda fascita. Eso ya ha quedado claro hacer rato.
> 
> ...



tiene razon , una mierda como usted solo puede provocar asco e indiferncia , tristes inutiles que solo tragan mierda


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (12 Sep 2022)

pues claro que fueron culpables.

y subcampeones encima.

acabaron recibiendo de lo lindo.


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Muchos más nazis acabaron trabajando como jefes de los proyectos espaciales y como ingenieros y científicos de la URSS y de Estados Unidos



los conocimientos nucleares de los alemanes eran parte del botín de guerra de los vencederos. Franco acogió nazis por su cara bonita / pura afinidad.


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿Conoces a muchos lacayos de Estados Unidos que no reconocieran el Estado de Israel?



sip. Marruecos, Túnez, Grecia, Portugal, Kuwait, Arabia Saudi ... creo que todos ellos tienen bases militares usanas


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿Conoces a muchos lacayos de Estados Unidos que tuviera relaciones excelentes con Cuba y se pasaran por el forro el embargo estadounidense a la isla?



mexico, canadá, italia, la españa en transición, la españa democrática, países bajos, francia, alemania ...

tan excelentes eran las relaciones, que los jefes de Estado de Canadá y Mexico viajaron a La Habana para rendir sus últimos respetos a Castro.


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿Sabías que Fidel Castro decretó 3 días de luto nacional a la muerte de Franco, cosa que no hizo siquiera a la muerte de Mao Tse Tung?



también decretó tres días de luto por la muerte de Pierre Trudeau. Es de bien nacido ser agradecido.


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> sip. Marruecos, Túnez, Grecia, Portugal, Kuwait, Arabia Saudi ... creo que todos ellos tienen bases militares usanas



Pues crees mal como siempre, te inventas tus mierdas y vas soltando tus cagadas y si cuelan bien. Pero no cuelan.
Para empezar solo citas 6, vaya chorrón de países, eh? Pero es que además es falso. 
Marruecos no sólo reconoce el estado de Israel si no que incluso tiene acuerdos militares con los israelitas, lo de que Grecia y Portugal no reconocen el Estado de Israel no se de donde te lo sacas.
Los únicos de los que has dicho que no reconocen al estado de Israel y tienen bases americanas son Kuwait y Arabia Saudita y ninguno de ellos tenían bases americanas en la época de Franco. Arabia Saudita y Kuwait permitieron bases americanas en los años 90 forzados por la invasión de Kuwait y el terror que les causaba Saddam Hussein.
Túnez tiene presencia norteamericana a raíz de la guerra de Libia y el miedo a que esa guerra se extendiera a su territorio, pero no es una base permanente.









Reconocimiento internacional de Israel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> también decretó tres días de luto por la muerte de Pierre Trudeau. Es de bien nacido ser agradecido.



Hombre, que Fidel declare 3 días de luto por un rojillo que era uno de sus mejores amigos se puede entender, pero por Franco como me lo explicas, si era tan "facha y tan malo"? 
Lo que no hizo fue declarar ningún día de luto por ningun hijo de puta del Frente Popular.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> también decretó tres días de luto por la muerte de Pierre Trudeau. Es de bien nacido ser agradecido.



¿Te refieres al papá adoptivo de su bastardo?, ¿ese que las misma élites que le sostuvieron en el cargo a él durante tantos años han colocado ahora en el gobierno de Canadá?.


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> los conocimientos nucleares de los alemanes eran parte del botín de guerra de los vencederos. Franco acogió nazis por su cara bonita / pura afinidad.



Ergo no sólo no fueron fusilados si no que cobraban sus buenos sueldos y vivían en buenas dachas mientras el obrero medio se hacinaba en infectas komunalkas.


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> mexico, canadá, italia, la españa en transición, la españa democrática, países bajos, francia, alemania ...
> 
> tan excelentes eran las relaciones, que los jefes de Estado de Canadá y Mexico viajaron a La Habana para rendir sus últimos respetos a Castro.



Entonces siguiendo ese "razonamiento" majadero el mayor lacayo de Estados Unidos es... EL PROPIO ESTADOS UNIDOS! Ya que es el principal exportador mundial de carne de pollo a Cuba, entre otros muchos productos. 








EE.UU. se mantiene como el mayor suministrador de pollo a Cuba


En los cinco primeros meses de 2021, las exportaciones de carne de pollo estadounidense a la isla duplicaron el valor registrado en el período similar de 2020.




www.cibercuba.com





Entre las principales exportaciones realizadas por Estados Unidos a Cuba en octubre de 2021 están los *cuartos de pierna de pollo (congelados), carne de pollo (congelada), patas de pollo (congeladas), fosfato de calcio, arroz y fruta*.

Con estas cifras, Cuba ocupa el puesto 63 de los mercados de exportación de alimentos y productos agrícolas de Estados Unidos. En total, desde diciembre de 2001 las exportaciones de productos básicos agrícolas y alimenticios de Estados Unidos a Cuba ascienden a 6,545,211,487.00 dólares estadounidenses.

En otro orden de cosas, las exportaciones de Estados Unidos hacia Cuba de *productos para el cuidado de la salud* alcanzaron en octubre el volumen de *132,324 dólares*. Mientras que *las donaciones humanitarias superaron los 2,300,000 dólares*.


Las exportaciones de este año han incluido medicamentos (penicilina e insulina), dentífricos reactivos de laboratorio, equipo de escaneo ultrasónico, prótesis de extremidades, aparatos médicos, aparatos quirúrgicos (dentales), oftalmológicos (ojo), cánulas (tubos) y cápsulas de gelatina.









Exportación de alimentos de EE.UU. a Cuba creció en octubre un 91% comparado con 2020


El gobierno cubano destinó 10,664,217 dólares más en octubre de 2021, en relación con el gasto de octubre del pasado año, lo cual representa casi el doble del presupuesto destinado en 2020 para la compra de alimentos y productos agrícolas.




www.cibercuba.com


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (12 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Hombre, que Fidel declare 3 días de luto por un rojillo que era uno de sus mejores amigos se puede entender, pero por Franco como me lo explicas, si era tan "facha y tan malo"?
> Lo que no hizo fue declarar ningún día de luto por ningun hijo de puta del Frente Popular.




Castro de declaró 3 días de luto por el Generalísimo ,porque este se negó a apoyar el embargo ,el "malvado " Franco no quería que el pueblo cubano pagara las consecuencias de dicho embargo.
Es que era "malísimo".


----------



## PLS--palasaca (12 Sep 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> tiene razon , una mierda como usted solo puede provocar asco e indiferncia , tristes inutiles que solo tragan mierda



Su _indiferncia_, mi crecimiento.

Su asco, mi admiración.

Ale, a seguir bien.


----------



## todoayen (12 Sep 2022)

La izquierda trilera nos quiere confundir intercambiando causas por consecuencias. Igual que hacen con el aumento del salario mínimo, que es una consecuencia del bienestar, no una causa del mismo.

De la misma forma, la dictadura fue una consecuencia del genocidio rojo, no la causa de la guerra civil.


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Pues crees mal como siempre, te inventas tus mierdas y vas soltando tus cagadas y si cuelan bien. Pero no cuelan.
> Para empezar solo citas 6, vaya chorrón de países, eh? Pero es que además es falso.
> Marruecos no sólo reconoce el estado de Israel si no que incluso tiene acuerdos militares con los israelitas, lo de que Grecia y Portugal no reconocen el Estado de Israel no se de donde te lo sacas.
> Los únicos de los que has dicho que no reconocen al estado de Israel y tienen bases americanas son Kuwait y Arabia Saudita y ninguno de ellos tenían bases americanas en la época de Franco. Arabia Saudita y Kuwait permitieron bases americanas en los años 90 forzados por la invasión de Kuwait y el terror que les causaba Saddam Hussein.
> ...



Vamos a ver, que a los fachas no solo hay que daros clases de democracia sino de relaciones internacionales también. Por partes:

El reconocimiento de iure (que no de facto) solo se produce con el establecimiento de relaciones diplomáticas plenas y Marruecos no estableció relaciones diplomáticas con Israel hasta 2020 (Portugal en 1977 ; España en 1986: Grecia en 1990).

Es más, Marruecos tuvo base militar de facto con Hassan II--como bien sabes coétaneo de Franco-- y los militares usanos (y la CIA) se paseaban por Marruecos como pedro por su casa como lo hacían en la España de Franco. Documéntate, anda:

Foreign Relations of the United States, 1969–1976, Volume E–5, Part 2, Documents on North Africa, 1969–1972 - Office of the Historian

Senate Unit Finds U.S. Has Secret Base In Morocco for Navy Communications - The New York Times (nytimes.com)

Kuwait, Arabia Saudi, Tunez han sido amigos / colaboradores / lacayos / aliados estratégicos, llámalo x, de USA durante la guerra fría sin necesidad de reconocer (de iure) al Estado de Israel. De hecho, siguen sin hacerlo a dia de hoy. Han acogido bases usanas forzados por las circunstancias como hizo Franco -- eso si Franco tragó primero para poder mantener su culo en el trono.

Franco no solo puso el trasero, sino la vaselina también. Hassan al menos obtuvo el Sahara a cambio , DONDE FRANCO LO PERDIO GRATIS TOTAL.


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Entonces siguiendo ese "razonamiento" majadero el mayor lacayo de Estados Unidos es... EL PROPIO ESTADOS UNIDOS! Ya que es el principal exportador mundial de carne de pollo a Cuba, entre otros muchos productos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



con el tiempo se ha ido suavizando el embargo, así es, sobre desde que la UE, a petición de Obama, dio al traste en 2017 con la "posición común" que había promovido asnar.

el mundo evoluciona que es una barbaridad.


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> con el tiempo se ha ido suavizando el embargo, así es, sobre desde que la UE, a petición de Obama, dio al traste en 2017 con la "posición común" que había promovido asnar.
> 
> el mundo evoluciona que es una barbaridad.



¿Con el tiempo dices? ¿2017? ¿Obama? 
Estados Unidos ha estado exportando a Cuba toda la puta vida. 

Con la aprobación de la Ley de Democracia Cubana (CDA, por sus siglas en inglés) –también conocida como Ley Torricelli, por el nombre del congresista que la patrocinó, Robert G. Torricelli– en 1992, se autorizaba la exportación hacia Cuba de alimentos, medicinas y suministros médicos con fines humanitarios. Para ello no se estipulaba la necesidad de pago por adelantado, pero sí se requería verificación de uso final.









Más allá del Bloqueo: exportaciones de Estados Unidos a Cuba (2001-2020) - Periodismo de Barrio


De 2001 a 2020, el valor de los productos exportados hacia Cuba desde Estados Unidos fue de más de 6 000 millones de dólares estadounidenses. Para 2018, las importaciones desde ese país representaban el 4.04 % del total de importaciones de la Isla.




periodismodebarrio.org


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Hombre, que Fidel declare 3 días de luto por un rojillo que era uno de sus mejores amigos se puede entender, pero por Franco como me lo explicas, si era tan "facha y tan malo"?
> Lo que no hizo fue declarar ningún día de luto por ningun hijo de puta del Frente Popular.



ya te lo he explicado, desde la independencia de Cuba en 1898, el vinculo entre cuba y españa ha estado por encima de las diferencias ideológicas ... hasta que llegó el payaso de asnar.

y no olvidemos que castro, como todo español , era muy de su terruño y tenía buena sintonía con sus paisanos, también con Fraga. Es mas, ambos fraguaron una sólida amistad personal (tenían intereses intelectuales y de ocio comunes y --si mal no recuerdo-- ambos eran hijos o nietois de emigrantes gallegos en Cuba , además de haber sido educados por los jesuitas).

eso no convierte a castro en facha ni a fraga en rojo.


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿Con el tiempo dices? ¿2017? ¿Obama?
> Estados Unidos ha estado exportando a Cuba toda la puta vida.
> 
> Con la aprobación de la Ley de Democracia Cubana (CDA, por sus siglas en inglés) –también conocida como Ley Torricelli, por el nombre del congresista que la patrocinó, Robert G. Torricelli– en 1992, se autorizaba la exportación hacia Cuba de alimentos, medicinas y suministros médicos con fines humanitarios. Para ello no se estipulaba la necesidad de pago por adelantado, pero sí se requería verificación de uso final.
> ...



uff qué pesadez, toda la p*ta vida va ser que NO.

repito, el embargo se ha ido suavizando en el tiempo, "sobre todo" (que no exclusivmente) a partir de Obama.

te falla la comprensión lectora, además de carecer de conocimientos BÁSICOS en ciencias políticas, historia y relaciones internacionales como para poder debatir sobre la España de Franco con un mínimo de rigor.

con repetir las consignas de la propaganda franquista y hacer corta y pegas de El Debate (Falange) ya te vale.


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que a los fachas no solo hay que daros clases de democracia sino de relaciones internacionales también. Por partes:
> 
> El reconocimiento de iure (que no de facto) solo se produce con el establecimiento de relaciones diplomáticas plenas y Marruecos no estableció relaciones diplomáticas con Israel hasta 2020 (Portugal en 1977 ; España en 1986: Grecia en 1990).
> 
> ...



El reconocimiento de facto del estado de Israel por parte de Grecia es en 1949. El de España es 1986. El reconocimiento de facto incluye relaciones diplomáticas, no se que coño estás hablando. No me hables de reconocimiento de jure porque en ese caso ni siquiera España reconoce hoy en día de jure el Estado de Israel. Aquí lo puedes comprobar. 









Reconocimiento internacional de Israel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





De todos los países que has nombrado sólo te doy por válidos Marruecos(1994) y Portugal(1977), pero con una diferencia muy significativa, y es que ninguno de esos países reconocía a la OLP, mientras que la España de Franco sí lo hacía, pero al no ser miembro de la ONU no podía votar a favor, por lo que tuvo que conformarse con hacer de representante de la OLP ante los países suramericanos con los que España mantenía una tradicional relación por razones evidentes. Ya me dirás que país lacayo de Estados Unidos se hubiera atrevido a eso. 
Luego hablas de auténticas majaderías como que Estados Unidos le entregó el Sáhara a Marruecos cuando hasta hoy en día ESPAÑA es la potencia administradora de Sáhara ante la ONU, y es la propia ONU la que lo reconoce a España como administradora y niega que el Sáhara pertenezca a Marruecos, eso es una gilipollez que te sacas tú de la manga. 

Así que de los 6 países en todo el mundo con bases americanas que habías dicho solo quedan Portugal y Marruecos, TODOS LOS DEMÁS PAÍSES INCLUYENDO LOS SÚPER DEMOCRÁTICOS EUROPEOS seguían a pies juntillas las políticas en materia internacional que dictaba Estados Unidos salvo España, Portugal y Marruecos. Pero claro, aquí el lacayo era la España franquista y no Alemania, Inglaterra, Francia, Italia etc etc etc.


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> ya te lo he explicado, desde la independencia de Cuba en 1898, el vinculo entre cuba y españa ha estado por encima de las diferencias ideológicas ... hasta que llegó el payaso de asnar.
> 
> y no olvidemos que castro, como todo español , era muy de su terruño y tenía buena sintonía con sus paisanos, también con Fraga. Es mas, ambos fraguaron una sólida amistad personal (tenían intereses intelectuales y de ocio comunes y --si mal no recuerdo-- ambos eran hijos o nietois de emigrantes gallegos en Cuba , además de haber sido educados por los jesuitas).
> 
> eso no convierte a castro en facha ni a fraga en rojo.



Claro, claro, ahora las relaciones entre países se rigen por colegueos de tasca


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> uff qué pesadez, toda la p*ta vida va ser que NO.
> 
> repito, el embargo se ha ido suavizando en el tiempo, "sobre todo" (que no exclusivmente) a partir de Obama.
> 
> ...



1992...ya es tiempo suavizando y siendo Estados Unidos uno de los principales exportadores a Cuba ¿eh? 

"Rigor" el tuyo, que afirmas que Estados Unidos ha regalado el Sáhara a Marruecos, se te ve enterado, si...

Por otra parte es muy significativo que te hayas agarrado como una tabla de salvación a unos apuntes de paso, como el tema de Cuba y de Israel, para obviar y correr un estúpido velo sobre el tema que trata el hilo


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> El reconocimiento de facto del estado de Israel por parte de Grecia es en 1949. El de España es 1986. El reconocimiento de facto incluye relaciones diplomáticas, no se que coño estás hablando. No me hables de reconocimiento de jure porque en ese caso ni siquiera España reconoce hoy en día de jure el Estado de Israel. Aquí lo puedes comprobar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grecia no reconoció el Estado de Israel hasta 1990. Te recuerdo que un reconocimiento de facto no equivale a reconocer formalmente el derecho de ese Estado a existir. Este paso se produce con el reconocimiento de iure y Grecia no lo dio hasta 1990 (España cuatro años antes) con objeto de salvaguardar sus buenas relaciones con el mundo arabe (que datan de su voto en contra en la ONU al plan de partición de Palestina).

En cuanto a que Franco / el Estado español se erigiera en representante oficial de la OLP en sus antiguos territorios, primeras noticias Por lo demás, España votó a favor de los derechos de los palestinos en 1974 en la ONU ... como lo hizo Portugal (el resto de paises europeos occidentales se abstuvieron, salvo algun nórdico que voto en contra con USA e Israel).


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> 1992...ya es tiempo suavizando y siendo Estados Unidos uno de los principales exportadores a Cuba ¿eh?
> 
> "Rigor" el tuyo, que afirmas que Estados Unidos ha regalado el Sáhara a Marruecos, se te ve enterado, si...
> 
> Por otra parte es muy significativo que te hayas agarrado como una tabla de salvación a unos apuntes de paso, como el tema de Cuba y de Israel, para obviar y correr un estúpido velo sobre el tema que trata el hilo




eres tú el que sacaste el tema de Cuba e Israel, otra cosa es que te haya salido el tiro por la culata ...como te ocurrirá con el tema del Sahara de insistir en el tema. .

ale, hasta mas ver. tengo cosas que hacer


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Grecia no reconoció el Estado de Israel hasta 1990. Te recuerdo que un reconocimiento de facto no equivale a reconocer el legítimo derecho de ese Estado a existir. Este paso solo se produce con el reconocimiento de iure y Grecia no lo dio hasta 1990 (España cuatro años antes) con objeto de salvaguardar sus buenas relaciones con el mundo arabe (que datan de su voto en contra en la ONU al plan de partición de Palestina).
> 
> En cuanto a que Franco / el Estado español se erigiera en representante oficial de la OLP en sus antiguos territorios, primeras noticias.
> 
> Por lo demás, España votó a favor de los derechos de los palestinos en 1974 en la ONU ... como lo hizo Portugal (el resto de paises europeos occidentales se abstuvieron, salvo algun nórdico que voto en contra con USA e Israel).



Y vuelta la burra al trigo, Grecia reconoció de facto el Estado de Israel en 1949, ¿me estás diciendo que España no reconoce el derecho de Israel a existir? Porque te recuerdo que a día de hoy España no reconoce de jure a Israel... Lo tuyo es alucinante la cantidad de disparates que dices con tal de echar cortinas de humo para no hablar de lo que trata el hilo. Toma, por enésima vez, a ver si te enteras de una puñetera vez que a día de hoy España no reconoce de jure el Estado de Israel.








Reconocimiento internacional de Israel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> eres tú el que sacaste el tema de Cuba e Israel, otra cosa es que te haya salido el tiro por la culata ...como te ocurrirá con el tema del Sahara de insistir en el tema. .
> 
> ale, hasta mas ver. tengo cosas que hacer



¿El tiro por la culata? Al final de todos los países del mundo con bases americanas sólo España y dos más no reconocían el Estado de Israel, ¿donde está el lacayismo de Franco, lumbrera? El que te has comido una mierda como un piano eres tú, con tus cortinas de humo con el facto y el jure cuando incluso España a día de hoy no reconoce de jure el Estado de Israel. "ej que si no reconoceh de iure estah negando el deresho a existir de Israel" y demás gilipolleces. Por enésima vez, ahí tienes, ESPAÑA NO RECONOCE DE JURE EL ESTADO DE ISRAEL, así que según tú España niega el derecho a existir de Israel, igualito que hace Irán. Vete a cagar, anda, que sólo dices estupideces. 









Reconocimiento internacional de Israel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




.
Lo mismo que con el tema de que Estados Unidos le ha regalado el Sáhara a Marruecos. Venga, a ver ese documento de la ONU que acredite que el Sáhara pertenece a Marruecos, que aquí te espero. Y cuando quieras seguimos con el tema de los hijos de puta asesinos y ladrones del Frente Popular que es de lo que trata el hilo.


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿El tiro por la culata? Al final de todos los países del mundo con bases americanas sólo España y dos más no reconocían el Estado de Israel, ¿donde está el lacayismo de Franco, lumbrera? El que te has comido una mierda como un piano eres tú, con tus cortinas de humo con el facto y el jure cuando incluso España a día de hoy no reconoce de jure el Estado de Israel. "ej que si no reconoceh de iure estah negando el deresho a existir de Israel" y demás gilipolleces. Por enésima vez, ahí tienes, ESPAÑA NO RECONOCE DE JURE EL ESTADO DE ISRAEL, así que según tú España niega el derecho a existir de Israel, igualito que hace Irán. Vete a cagar, anda, que sólo dices estupideces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




España reconoció FORMALMENTE el Estado de Israel en 1986. Es decir, estableció relaciones diplomáticas plenas, fecha que convencionalmente se emplea en las relaciones internacionales para determinar un reconocimiento oficial o de iure como podrás apreciar en el cuadro que tú mismo has subido. Grecia lo hizo en 1990.

En todo caso, un tecnicismo tal NO desvirtúa el fondo de la cuestión: Y es que la España no era el único pais lacayo / aliado / aliado estratégico/ amigo / llámalo equis / de USA pendiente de reconocer formalmente / oficialmente / de iure el Estado de Israel en los años 70 como tú mantienes -- ni del mundo, ni de Europa, siquiera de Europa occidental -- si es que la Grecia de los coroneles, el Portugal de Salazar o la España de Franco se podían considerar "occidente" pero ese es otro debate.

El caso es que te has colado con todo el equipo (como lo has hecho con Cuba puesto que España no era el único pais amigo de USA que se saltaba el embargo) y lo estás haciendo de nuevo con el tema del Sahara negando que USA le haya regalado el Sahara Marruecos.

Te recuerdo que a día de hoy USA reconoce formalmente la soberanía marroqui sobre el Sahara, Israel y UK están a un paso de hacerlo , mientras que Francia y Alemania promueven el plan (marroquí) para convertir el sahara en una autonomía (marroquí) plan al que se ha unido España.

Es decir, USA le ha regalado de facto el Sahara a Marruecos con la aprobación tácita del "regimen" (al regimen de Franco me refiero, evidentemente) y es cuestión de tiempo que dicho regalo se formalice /oficialice .

El día que España entregó el Sáhara | Domingo | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)


----------



## Covaleda (12 Sep 2022)

Como proclamara el eminente psiquiatra Vallejo-Nájera, el marxismo no es más que un síntoma de debilidad mental.


----------



## machote hispano (12 Sep 2022)

Entro, veo el océano de lagrimitas de los rojeras y me nutro con su desesperación ante las negras perspectivas de ser reeditado el funesto desgobierno pesoETA+porremos... 

Y les pongo un poco de Moa para que rabien un rato:

Origen de la patraña clave sobre la guerra civil / Bailonas y criminales / Católicos progres. | Más España y más democracia



> *Origen de la patraña central sobre la guerra civil
> 
> La identificación del Frente Popular como “el bando republicano y demócrata” es el núcleo de una inmensa producción historiográfica y política falsaria, aceptada también en gran medida por la derecha. La tesis solo un idiota o alguien muy desinformado podría creerla, y lo asombroso y digno de estudio es que haya tenido tan enorme éxito, prueba del inmenso poder de la propaganda para explotar la credulidad y la desinformación no solo de personas corrientes, sino de intelectuales, políticos y periodistas. Conviene explorar, por tanto, su origen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

qué engañados os tenia vuestro caudillo jo jo.


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

el eminente psiquiatra vallejo -nájera LOL

ni una sola distinción de la comunidad científica o médica fuera de la dictadura franquista digna de mención.

y asi todo ...

este hilo es un risión


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

[QUOTE="Berrón, post: 42481761, member: 149645Así que de los 6 países en todo el mundo con bases americanas que habías dicho solo quedan Portugal y Marruecos, TODOS LOS DEMÁS PAÍSES INCLUYENDO LOS SÚPER DEMOCRÁTICOS EUROPEOS seguían a pies juntillas las políticas en materia internacional que dictaba Estados Unidos salvo España, Portugal y Marruecos. Pero claro, aquí el lacayo era la España franquista y Alemania, Inglaterra, Francia, Italia etc etc etc.
[/QUOTE]

nope , Francia no seguia a pies juntillas lo que decía USA porque para empezar De Gaulle invitó a los militares usanos a abandonar territorrio francés donde franco los invitó a cambio de un propina para salir del paso y mantener su culo pegado al trono.

eso si, Francia era una DEMOCRACIA ALIADA DE USA (como lo eran UK, Paises Bajos, la RFA o Italia) y no una DICTADURA SUPERVISADA POR USA (como lo eran la España de Franco, el Portugal de Salazar, la Grecia de los coroneles o el Marruecos feudal).

la diferencia es significativa.


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> España reconoció FORMALMENTE el Estado de Israel en 1986. Es decir, estableció relaciones diplomáticas plenas, fecha que convencionalmente se emplea en las relaciones internacionales para determinar un reconocimiento oficial o de iure como podrás apreciar en el cuadro que tú mismo has subido. Grecia lo hizo en 1990.
> 
> En todo caso, un tecnicismo tal NO desvirtúa el fondo de la cuestión: Y es que la España no era el único pais lacayo / aliado / aliado estratégico/ amigo / llámalo equis / de USA pendiente de reconocer formalmente / oficialmente / de iure el Estado de Israel en los años 70 como tú mantienes -- ni del mundo, ni de Europa, siquiera de Europa occidental -- si es que la Grecia de los coroneles, el Portugal de Salazar o la España de Franco se podían considerar "occidente" pero ese es otro debate.
> 
> ...




Claaaaro, y Argelia y su primo de zumosol Rusia van a tragar en LA ONU con que el Sáhara sea marroquí, por no hablar de China... TU ERES MÁS CORTO QUE LA MANGA DE UN PETO CHAVAL. Vas de diplomático de carrera por la vida y todavía no te habías enterado que España a día de hoy no reconoce de jure el Estado de Israel 
Tú lo que eres es un pijo progre pedante y estúpido.
VA USTÉ A LA MIERDA, cansaliebres.


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Claaaaro, y Argelia y su primo de zumosol Rusia van a tragar en LA ONU con que el Sáhara sea marroquí, por no hablar de China... TU ERES MÁS CORTO QUE LA MANGA DE UN PETO CHAVAL. Vas de diplomático de carrera por la vida y todavía no te habías enterado que España a día de hoy no reconoce de jure el Estado de Israel
> Tú lo que eres es un pijo progre pedante y estúpido.
> VA USTÉ A LA MIERDA, cansaliebres.




por supuesto que tragarán -- una vez se aseguren algo a cambio.

no como el generalito , que entregó el sahara a marruecos GRATIS TOTAL.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no como el generalito , que entregó el sahara a marruecos GRATIS TOTAL.



Error; lo hizo el Campechano, inducido por sus amigos yanquis, cuando el Paquito estaba de baja por enfermedad.


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Berrón dijo:
> 
> 
> > https://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/es/politica-exterior/seguridad-desarme-y-no-proliferacion/nuestras-alianzas-y-cooperaciones/francia-y-la-otan/[/URL]
> ...


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Error; lo hizo el Campechano, inducido por sus amigos yanquis, cuando el Paquito estaba de baja por enfermedad.



llámalo equis, lo entregó el "regimen".

el regimen franquista

El día que España entregó el Sáhara | Domingo | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> por supuesto que tragarán -- una vez se aseguren algo a cambio.
> 
> no como el generalito , que entregó el sahara a marruecos GRATIS TOTAL.



¿Ahora eres la bruja Lola, donde quedó tu "carrera diplomática"?  

Claro que sí chaval, Argelia va a tragar con un Sáhara marroquí, sí señor, pero no hoy, MAÑANA 
Y su primo de zumosol, Rusia, por supuesto que también, por que como todos sabemos las relaciones con la OTAN son inmejorables y Rusia no tiene intereses en África, como demuestra la patada que le está dando Rusia a Francia en sus antiguos países africanos de influencia francesa. 
Y China también tragará con lo que digan los yanquis, si señor, por que tú lo vales, que para eso eres la bruja de burbruja.info

Solo dices ocurrencias y gilipolleces sin fundamento sacadas de tus cojones morenos, cansaliebres


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿Te refieres al mismo De Gaulle que siempre ayudó a Franco incluso en el proyecto nuclear español y la construcción de armamento nuclear por la España del régimen franquista?




de gaulle le vendio al español tecnologia obsoleta a precio de oro


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> llámalo equis, lo entregó el "regimen".
> 
> el regimen franquista
> 
> El día que España entregó el Sáhara | Domingo | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)



ESPAÑA NO ES NADIE PARA ENTREGAR EL SÁHARA, ¿te lo explico otra vez o te lo deletreo? 
Ni España ni Estados Unidos, ni su puta madre. 
Pon aquí el documento de la ONU que atestigue la pertenencia del Sáhara a Marruecos o cállate la boca, porque sólo dices majaderías


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Claro que sí chaval, Argelia va a tragar con un Sáhara marroquí ...



la clave es A CAMBIO DE QUÉ

mira que eres duro de mollera


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> de gaulle le vendio al español tecnologia obsoleta a precio de oro



Claaaaro, De Gaulle quería un sur de Europa con armamento nuclear y la mejor manera de conseguirlo es venderle tecnología obsoleta


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> la clave es A CAMBIO DE QUÉ
> 
> mira que eres duro de mollera



¿Eso lo que te dice tu bola de cristal?


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿Eso lo que te dice tu bola de cristal?



eso es lo que dice la realpolitik

el sahara saharui es una causa perdida.

franco tuvo la oportunidad de asegurar la autodeterminación del sahara en el marco de la ONU y prefirió entregarselo tarde y mal a marruecos

a llorar a la lloreria, ese tren no volverá a pasar.

solo lo siento por los saharuies.


----------



## Berrón (12 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> eso es lo que dice la realpolitik
> 
> el sahara saharui es una causa perdida.
> 
> ...



¡Realpolitik! ¡Con la que hay liada con Rusia!  se te ve espabilao, si...

Y sigues y sigues con contumacia... QUE ESPAÑA NO ES NADIE PARA ENTREGAR EL SÁHARA! Ni España, ni Estados Unidos, ni el Sursum Corda. 
Que pongas el puto documento de la ONU donde ponga negro sobre blanco que el Sáhara es Marroquí o deja de decir disparates y sandeces. 
Con Rusia y China y su derecho de veto en la ONU, tus ocurrencias son propias de un cantamañas que no tiene ni puta idea de por dónde le da el aire.


----------



## Xanna (12 Sep 2022)

pfff , duro de mollera hasta el final.


----------



## todoayen (13 Sep 2022)

Vaya, ya ha cambiado el tema del hilo?


----------



## Satori (13 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> por supuesto que tragarán -- una vez se aseguren algo a cambio.
> 
> no como el generalito , que entregó el sahara a marruecos GRATIS TOTAL.



todo indica a que Franco ordenó repeler la marcha verde con medios militares si fuera preciso. La orden fue desobedecida por el campechano, que ya por aquel entonces estaba completamente vendido a los intereses de eeuu y los árabes


----------



## Covaleda (13 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> todo indica a que Franco ordenó repeler la marcha verde con medios militares si fuera preciso. La orden fue desobedecida por el campechano, que ya por aquel entonces estaba completamente vendido a los intereses de eeuu y los árabes



Es público y notorio que la última orden dada por Franco al respecto, ya con un leve susurro, fue "pongan minas".


----------



## Covaleda (13 Sep 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Vaya, ya ha cambiado el tema del hilo?



Lo que sea para encubrir los golpes de estado de la izquierda contra la República y el camino que emprendieron hacia la Guerra Civil.


----------



## Xanna (13 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> todo indica a que Franco ordenó repeler la marcha verde con medios militares si fuera preciso....



lo dudo.

pero aunque hubiera ordenado disparar, too late my friend.

y es que le faltó visión / coraje / inteligencia para descolonizar legal , moral y ordenadamente el territorio como hizo De Gaulle con Argelia (argelia para los argelinos).

karma is a bitch y al generalito le tocó ver en su lecho de muerte como España perdía el sahara de la manera más VERGONZANTE posible.


----------



## Xanna (13 Sep 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Lo que sea para encubrir los golpes de estado de la izquierda contra la República y el camino que emprendieron hacia la Guerra Civil.



al multinick franquista le hemos dado p'al pelo en el hilo y ha cambiado de tercio a modo de maniobra de distracción ,si bien le ha salido el tiro por la culata.

al tema.


----------



## Berrón (13 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> al multinick franquista le hemos dado p'al pelo en el hilo y ha cambiado de tercio a modo de maniobra de distracción ,si bien le ha salido el tiro por la culata.
> 
> al tema.



¿Pal pelo? 
Ahí están las declaraciones de los propios republicanos llamando asesinos y ladrones al Frente Popular y tus factos y tus iures. Que vaya mierdón te has comido cuando te has enterado que España a día de hoy no reconoce de iure el Estado de Israel 
Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.
Ibas de diplomático de carrera y has terminado como la bruja Lola.
Por cierto que Xanna/flash feldene hable de multinicks no deja de tener su gracia


----------



## Nicors (13 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> al multinick franquista le hemos dado p'al pelo en el hilo y ha cambiado de tercio a modo de maniobra de distracción ,si bien le ha salido el tiro por la culata.
> 
> al tema.



Mande?


----------



## Berrón (13 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> lo dudo.
> 
> pero aunque hubiera ordenado disparar, too late my friend.
> 
> ...



¿Argelia? ¿Ordenadamente?  
Otro comentario para enmarcar por parte de nuestro diplomático de carrera burbujo.


----------



## Nicors (13 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> lo dudo.
> 
> pero aunque hubiera ordenado disparar, too late my friend.
> 
> ...



Chavala, tiene bien metida en tu ser al Caudillo. Debes de ser de familia roja que algo les pasó, o es simplemente que sigues la corriente del rojerio antiespañol imperante.
Para un estudio sociológico ¿que edad tienes, chavala?


----------



## Xanna (13 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿Pal pelo?
> Ahí están las declaraciones de los propios republicanos llamando asesinos y ladrones al Frente Popular y tus factos y tus iures. Que vaya mierdón te has comido cuando te has enterado que España a día de hoy no reconoce de iure el Estado de Israel
> Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.
> Ibas de diplomático de carrera y has terminado como la bruja Lola.
> Por cierto que Xanna/flash feldene hable de multinicks no deja de tener su gracia



pobriño, agarrándote a un tecnicismo que no desvirtúa el fondo de la cuestión para intentar salvar cara. Te lo explico de nuevo: la diferencia entre un reconocimiento de facto y uno de iure no tiene consecuencias legales, es política: el reconocimiento de iure pasa necesariamente por el establecimiento de relaciones diplomáticas plenas -- cosa que tanto España como Grecia retrasaron al máximo con objeto de salvaguardar sus relaciones con los países árabes -- cosa que USA entendía perfectamente, siendo USA el primer interesado en mantener relaciones de amistad con los arabes más conservadores (marruecos,tunez,jordania) para frenar a los arabes revolucionarios en el marco de la guerra fría.

la realidad es que España no era el único pais amigo de USA que no reconocía formalmente al Estado de Israel , como tampoco era el único que se saltaba el embargo a Cuba.

ah ,y los corta y pega que has subido de un panfleto de Falange en absoluto apoyan tu tesis de
que en1931 existía peligro de que España cayera en manos de la URSS.Ni en abril de1931 , ni en julio de1936.

mira que te gusta recibir LOL

idem con el sahara. la realidad es que el regimen le entregó el sahara a marruecos,.Que se lo entregara ilegal, ilegitima e inmoralmente no altera el hecho que se lo entregó.

y además GRATIS TOTAL

te queda sacar la eta y al norcoerano. ánimo chaval


----------



## Xanna (13 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿Argelia? ¿Ordenadamente?
> Otro comentario para enmarcar por parte de nuestro diplomático de carrera burbujo.



sip. ordenadamente a traves de un referendum de AUTO-DETERMINACION,que es lo suyo en estos casos. El desorden fue el de los militares franceses que no querian soltar argelia ni a tiros.

siempre cogiendo el rábano por las hojas, qué sopor.

y no me dedico profesionalmente a la diplomacia, ni a la historia, ni a las relaciones internacionales, lo que no me impide tener unos conocimientos BÁSICOS en la materia que en tu caso brillan por su ausencia.

y repito: soy mujer. se ve que por alguna razón eso te hode especialmente


----------



## PLS--palasaca (13 Sep 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Lo que sea para encubrir los golpes de estado de la izquierda contra la República y el camino que emprendieron hacia la Guerra Civil.



Ya ve.

Por los post que se están leyendo en las últimas páginas parece que en 1934 no hubo un intento de golpe de estado contra la II República _por no se qué problema con el Sahara_.


----------



## Berrón (13 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pobriño, agarrándote a un tecnicismo que no desvirtúa el fondo de la cuestión para intentar salvar cara. Te lo explico de nuevo: la diferencia entre un reconocimiento de facto y uno de iure no tiene consecuencias legales, es política: el reconocimiento de iure pasa necesariamente por el establecimiento de relaciones diplomáticas plenas -- cosa que tanto España como Grecia retrasaron al máximo con objeto de salvaguardar sus relaciones con los países árabes -- cosa que USA entendía perfectamente, siendo USA el primer interesado en mantener relaciones de amistad con los arabes más conservadores (marruecos,tunez,jordania) para frenar a los arabes revolucionarios en el marco de la guerra fría.
> 
> la realidad es que España no era el único pais amigo de USA que no reconocía formalmente al Estado de Israel , como tampoco era el único que se saltaba el embargo a Cuba.
> 
> ...



¿Ahora a nuestro diplomático de carrera ya no le gustan los "tecnicismos"? 
El "diplomático" de los iures y los factos cuando queda con el culo al aire ya no le valen, ya son tecnicismos  
Curioso este "diplomático" nuestro... 
O sea que España y dos más eran los únicos que no reconocían el Estado de Israel, pero Franco era el lacayo y no los otros que sí lo hacían 

Y sigues contumaz haciendo el ridículo con el tema de que Franco entregó el Sáhara a Marruecos, cuando ya se te ha dicho decenas de veces que España no es nadie para entregar el Sáhara a nadie, como no lo es Estados Unidos. Todavía estoy esperando el documento de la ONU donde ponga negro sobre blanco que el Sáhara es marroquí, pásalo coño! Y así me callas la boca 
En cuanto a lo de que España si no llega a ser por el levantamiento del 18 de Julio hubiera sido un régimen comunista no lo digo yo, lo dicen los propios republicanos demócratas de la época. 

*Claudio Sánchez Albornoz*





Insigne historiador español, fue rector de la Universidad Central entre 1932 y 1934 y miembro de la Real Academia de la Historia. También fue ministro con el gobierno radical republicano y presidente de la II República en el exilio entre 1962 y 1971.

*"Si llegamos a ganar la guerra nosotros, se hubiera establecido el comunismo en España... En agosto del 37… me dice Azaña que “la guerra está perdida, pero si la ganamos, los republicanos tendremos que abandonar España, si nos dejan, porque el Poder quedará en manos de los comunistas”… Oiga se van a asustar cuando lean que yo no deseaba la victoria de la guerra civil, pero es cierto que tampoco la deseaba Azaña, hubiéramos tenido que marcharnos de España… Se van a escandalizar cuando lean que yo no deseaba el triunfo republicano, pero es verdad".*

- Entrevista a Claudio Sánchez Albornoz; _Personas_, nº 74, 6-04

Venga, sigue con tus majaderías, que te estás cubriendo de "gloria".


----------



## Xanna (13 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> O sea que España y dos más eran los únicos que no reconocían el Estado de Israel,



no eran "España y dos mas" , eran muuuuuchos más los países alrrededor del mundo considerados amigos/ lacayos / aliados estratégicos / aliados llámalos equis / de USA que en los 70 no habían reconocido formalmente el Estado de Israel (y algunos de ellos siguen sin hacerlo a dia de hoy).

y te vuelvo a explicar: Azaña se está refiriendo a 1937. Es decir, a un escenario de guerra ya muy avanzada y no a la situacion en 1931 , ni al gobierno salido de las urnas en 1936.

estás intentando justificar el golpe con una situación que justamente desató el golpe.

cuando un tonto coge una linde...


----------



## Berrón (13 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> sip. ordenadamente a traves de un referendum de AUTO-DETERMINACION,que es lo suyo en estos casos. El desorden fue el de los militares franceses que no querian soltar argelia ni a tiros.
> 
> siempre cogiendo el rábano por las hojas, qué sopor.
> 
> ...



Esta es la noción de decolonización "ordenada" francesa en Argelia de nuestro querido "diplomático" de guardia. Una Francia que dejó que los musulmanes degollaran a miles de franceses, argelinos aliados, españoles e incluso judíos sin mover un solo dedo por defenderlos, y que a los que pudieron escapar los trataron después como a perros en Francia. 

Los franceses de Argelia fueron expulsados mediante mecanismos considerados como limpieza étnica.[2][5][6][7][8] Los representantes del FLN anunciaron en 1960 que «excluían de cualquier futuro a los no-musulmanes».[9] Ahmed Ben Bella, el primer presidente de la nueva y soberana Argelia reconoció 30 años después de la independencia que él «no podía concebir una Argelia con 1.500.000 de pieds noirs».[2]

En 1926, los pieds-noirs suponían un 15'2% de la población de Argelia. En 1959, eran el 10'4% (1.025.000). El 5 de julio de 1962, el día de la independencia de Argelia, tuvo lugar en Orán el evento conocido como Masacre de Orán, en el cual casi 700 pieds-noirs fueron asesinados con arma blanca en apenas un par de horas.[10] También ocurrieron secuestros; se denunciaron al menos 1.630 secuestrados o desaparecidos.[3]


Los principales puertos de llegada de los pieds-noirs fueron Marsella y Niza (en Provenza-Alpes-Costa Azul), así como Portvendres en Rosellón.

En mayo de 1962, entre 8 y 10 mil pieds-noirs partieron diariamente hacia Francia. 350 mil en junio de ese año, 120 mil en julio y 50 mil en octubre.[11] A principios de 1963 quedaban 200 mil franceses en Argelia.[2]

En general, esta llegada masiva se percibió negativamente y su recepción fue mala; El otrora alcalde de Marsella, Gaston Defferre, pidió en julio de 1962 _Qu'ils aillent se réadapter ailleurs_ («que se vayan a readaptarse a otro sitio»).[12] La organización de esta repatriación fue caótica,[13] y una cuarta parte de los bienes desembarcados de los pieds-noirs fueron dañados o robados por iniciativa de los estibadores afiliados a la CGT.[14][15]






Repatriación de los Pieds-Noirs - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Berrón (13 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no eran "España y dos mas" , eran muuuuuchos más los países alrrededor del mundo considerados amigos/ lacayos / aliados estratégicos / aliados llámalos equis / de USA que en los 70 no habían reconocido formalmente el Estado de Israel (y algunos de ellos siguen sin hacerlo a dia de hoy).
> 
> y te vuelvo a explicar: Azaña se está refiriendo a 1937. Es decir, a un escenario de guerra ya muy avanzada y no a la situacion en 1931 , ni al gobierno salido de las urnas en 1936.
> 
> ...



No, estábamos hablando de países CON BASES AMERICANAS, no mientas. 


¿Como tienes la poca vergüenza de decir que los crímenes de la izquierda empezaron una vez iniciada la guerra SI A LOS 20 DÍAS DE PROCLAMARSE LA REPÚBLICA YA SE ESTABAN QUEMANDO IGLESIAS? 
No tienes vergüenza ni la has conocido nunca.


----------



## Xanna (13 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Esta es la noción de decolonización "ordenada" francesa en Argelia de nuestro querido "diplomático" de guardia. Una Francia que dejó que los musulmanes degollaran a miles de franceses, argelinos aliados, españoles e incluso judíos sin mover un solo dedo por defenderlos, y que a los que pudieron escapar los trataron después como a perros en Francia.
> 
> Los franceses de Argelia fueron expulsados mediante mecanismos considerados como limpieza étnica.[2][5][6][7][8] Los representantes del FLN anunciaron en 1960 que «excluían de cualquier futuro a los no-musulmanes».[9] Ahmed Ben Bella, el primer presidente de la nueva y soberana Argelia reconoció 30 años después de la independencia que él «no podía concebir una Argelia con 1.500.000 de pieds noirs».[2]
> 
> ...



era una GUERRA (sangre, muerte y destrucción, lo pillas?), y además una guerra a la larga perdida, a la que DeGaulle puso fin con un referendum de auto-determinación.

no como los fachas rojgualdos , que sois más de "hasta  el último hombre y la última peseta", "truinfaré cuesto lo que cueste " , "muerte a la inteligencia", "vivan las caenas","`por el imperio hacia dios"y bla bla bla

la peste de españa


----------



## Xanna (13 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> No, estábamos hablando de países CON BASES AMERICANAS, no mientas.
> 
> 
> ¿Como tienes la poca vergüenza de decir que los crímenes de la izquierda empezaron una vez iniciada la guerra SI A LOS 20 DÍAS DE PROCLAMARSE LA REPÚBLICA YA SE ESTABAN QUEMANDO IGLESIAS?
> No tienes vergüenza ni la has conocido nunca.



la violencia anticlerical venia de muy atrás; no es excusa para dar un golpe de estado y desatar una guerra con objeto de dar al ltraste con la democracia.

siempre vuleves al punto de partida --los curas y frailes-- sin tan siquiera preguntarte por qué los ilustrados primero y los rojos después le tenian ganas a los obispos integristas que, con la nobleza y el ejercito , regían los destinos de este pais con nefastas consecuencias (salvo para los interesados, claro).

eres muy obcecadito y muy aburridito. ciao


----------



## Berrón (13 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> era una GUERRA perdida a la que DeGaulle puso fin con un referendum de auto-detreminacion.
> 
> no como los fachas rojgualdos , que sois más de "hasta el último hombre y la última peseta", "truinfaré cuesto lo que cueste " , "muerte a la inteligencia", "vivan las caenas","`por el imperio hacia dios"y bla bla bla
> 
> la peste de españa



Nada, que los degollamientos, secuestros y desaparecidos son un comportamiento "ordenado" para nuestro "diplomático" burbujo, porque como eran franceses, españoles y judíos te importan una mierda, muy propio de rojos, como las muertes de civiles por parte de los rojos antes de la guerra española y en la retaguardia durante la misma. 
Y como en Argelia ganaron un referéndum los integristas musulmanes, eso les daba derecho a cometer un genocidio contra los europeos que llevaban viviendo allí durante generaciones y contra los propios argelinos que no comulgaban con sus ideas integristas, mientras los militares franceses pasaban de ellos como de comer mierda. Pero ¡ojo! Que los franceses son mu buenos y "ordenados" y los españoles zomoh mu maloh. Muy propio todo de la psicopatía rojezna.


----------



## Xanna (13 Sep 2022)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Berrón (13 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> la violencia anticlerical venia de muy atrás; no es una excusa valida para dar un golpe de estado y desatar una guerra con objeto de dar al ltraste con la democracia.
> 
> siempre vuleves al punto de partida --los curas y frailes-- sin tan siquiera preguntarte por qué los ilustrados primero y los rojos después le tenian tantas a los obispos casposos / integristas que, con la nobleza (el rey a la cabeza) y el ejercito, regian los destinos de este pais siglos ha.
> 
> eres muy obcecadito y muy aburridito. ciao



¿La democracia? ¿El Frente Popular? 

*Niceto Alcalá-Zamora*





Fue presidente del Gobierno de la II república desde 1931 hasta el inicio de la guerra en 1936. Se unió al pacto de San Sebastián para conspirar contra Alfonso XIII y lideró el ala conservadora dentro de los republicanos.


*"…el Frente Popular eligió la Comisión de validez de las actas parlamentarias, la que procedió de una manera arbitraria. Se anularon todas las actas de ciertas provincias donde la oposición resultó victoriosa; se proclamaron diputados a candidatos amigos vencidos. Se expulsaron de las Cortes a varios diputados de las minorías […] Fue así que las Cortes prepararon dos golpes de estado parlamentarios. Con el primero, se declararon a sí mismas indisolubles durante la duración del mandato presidencial. Con el segundo me revocaron. El último obstáculo estaba descartado en el camino de la anarquía y de todas las violencias de la guerra civil".*

-ALCALÁ-ZAMORA, N; «_Los caminos del Frente Popular_», Journal de Genéve (17 enero de 1937)-

*"[Sobre las elecciones de febrero de 1936] Desde el 17 de febrero, incluso desde la noche del 16, el Frente Popular, sin esperar el fin del recuento del escrutinio y la proclamación de los resultados, lo que debería haber tenido ante las Juntas Provinciales del Censo en el jueves 20, desencadenó en la calle la ofensiva del desorden: reclamó el Poder por medio de la violencia. Crisis; algunos gobernadores civiles dimitieron. A instigación de dirigentes irresponsables, la muchedumbre se apoderó de los documentos electorales; en muchas localidades los resultados pudieron ser falsificados".*

-ALCALÁ-ZAMORA, N; «_Los caminos del Frente Popular_», Journal de Genéve (17 enero de 1937)-

*"[Las cortes republicanas de 1931] …adolecían de un grave defecto, el mayor sin duda para una Asamblea representativa: que no lo eran, como cabal ni aproximada coincidencia de la estable, verdadera y permanente opinión española*".

- ALCALÁ-ZAMORA, N; "_Los defectos de la constitución de 1931_", Madrid, 1936, p. 14-.

*"La Constitución se dictó, efectivamente, o se planeó, sin mirar a esa realidad nacional [...] Se procuró legislar obedeciendo a teorías, sentimientos e intereses de partido, sin pensar en esa realidad de convivencia patria, sin cuidarse apenas de que se legislaba para España".*

- ALCALÁ-ZAMORA, N; "_Los defectos de la constitución de 1931_", Madrid, 1936, p. 14-.

*"Se hizo una Constitución que invitaba a la guerra civil".*

- ALCALÁ-ZAMORA, N; "_Los defectos de la constitución de 1931_", Madrid, 1936, p. 14-.







- ORTEGA y Gasset, José; _La rebelión de las masas_, Madrid: Espasa-Calpe, 1972, p. 167.



_*"Mas lo que no admite duda es que las profecías de las derechas extremas o monárquicas que se oponían a la República se realizaron por completo: desorden continuo, huelgas inmotivadas, quema de conventos, persecución religiosa, exclusión del poder de los liberales que habían patrocinado el movimiento (…), negativa a admitir en la normalidad a las gentes de derecha que de buena fe acataron el régimen".

*

-_ MARAÑÓN, Gregorio; _Liberalismo y Comunismo; punto III; Revue de París;_ 15 de diciembre de 1937.



*“La sublevación de Asturias en octubre de 1934 fue un intento en regla de ejecución del plan comunista de conquistar a España. [...] El movimiento comunista de Asturias fracasó por puro milagro. Pero dos años después tuvo su segundo y formidable intento.”

*

_-_ MARAÑÓN, Gregorio; _Liberalismo y Comunismo; punto IV; Revue de París;_ 15 de diciembre de 1937.




*"Gaziel", Agustín Calvet i Pascual*





Periodista republicano federalista, consagrado cronista durante la I Guerra Mundial en _La Veu_ y, posteriormente, en _La Vanguardia_ y director de este último entre 1920 y 1936. Dejó un gran legado literario, tanto en catalán como en castellano.

_*"Si de la república han de estar ausentes las derechas cuando mandan las izquierdas, y luego, cuando son las derechas las que gobiernan, las izquierdas han de enloquecer y lanzarse a la revolución, no habrá -no ha habido todavía- verdadera democracia en España. Como tantas otras cosas, la democracia aquí no es más que un nombre de raíces clásicas y de contenido extranjero".*_

- _La Vanguardia_, 9 de noviembre de 1934, p.5.



Va usté a cagar, "demócrata"


----------



## Reutilizable (13 Sep 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Hasta que Falange se empezó a defender ,la escoria roja asesinó a 11 falangistas ,el último de ellos un chaval de 17 años que vendía un periódico falangista.
> Los mítines de Falange con el telón negro y los nombres en blanco de los falangistas muertos son historia.
> ¡Presentes!




Para cachondearse a Falange Española le llamaban Funeraria Española... Lo que no obvia que el fascismo es otra forma de socialismo (osea, mierda)


----------



## Xanna (13 Sep 2022)

queda claro que la republica se adelantó a su tiempo -- a una españa pacata y analfabeta de cerrado y sacristia.

eso no lo discuto.

lo que obvia don niceto (o las citas cuidadosamente seleccionadas por Falange) es que lo que pretendian los golpistas (la derecha monárquica) era precisamente perpetuar el viejo orden.

si no es por USA (los anglosionistas/ masones/elementos judaizantes que dirían los fachas) la aventura franquista habría acabado en otro baño de sangre.


----------



## Berrón (13 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> queda claro que la republica se adelantó a su tiempo -- a una españa pacata y analfabeta de cerrado y sacristia.
> 
> eso no lo discuto.
> 
> ...



Ahora las opiniones de los padres de la segunda República las dictan La Falange  
Seguimos para bingo.


----------



## Xanna (13 Sep 2022)

berron es un forero manipulador, tramposo y faltón con mal perder y peor ganar, lo que se dice un facha de pro

lo mismo es muy divertido para salir de fiesta (puede que esté pecando de optimista), pero resulta imposible mantener una conversacion medianamente inteligente/razonable con él.


----------



## Berrón (13 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> berron es un forero manipulador, tramposo y faltón con mal perder y peor ganar, lo que se dice un facha de pro
> 
> lo mismo es muy divertido para salir de fiesta (puede que esté pecando de optimista), pero resulta imposible mantener una conversacion medianamente inteligente/razonable con él.



Pero cítame, coño, que no muerdo, bueno, a veces si...


----------



## Satori (13 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> y es que le faltó visión / coraje / inteligencia para descolonizar legal , moral y ordenadamente el territorio *como hizo De Gaulle con Argelia* (argelia para los argelinos).



Lo que me faltaba por oir.....no tienes ni idea de lo que dices, y si la tienes, lo que demuestras es que eres una sectaria de mucho cuidado.


----------



## Xanna (13 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Lo que me faltaba por oir.....no tienes ni idea de lo que dices, y si la tienes, lo que demuestras es que eres una sectaria de mucho cuidado.



para el facherio patrio, hablar de derecho a la autodeterminación --aunque sea el de los argelinos--es anatema.

eso si, los "sectarios" siempre son los otros.


*La Organización del Ejército Secreto (OAS) nació en Madrid*
A JEAN-JACQUES SUSINI le llamó la atención la "relativa pobreza de Madrid", en diciembre de 1960, "la escasez de coches en sus calles y que los pitillos se vendiesen por unidad". Aprovechó sus cuatro meses de estancia en la capital para asistir a alguna que otra corrida y seguir las procesiones de Semana Santa.

Susini, que tenía 27 años al llegar a Madrid, no emprendió el viaje para hacer turismo. Este ex presidente de la Asociación General de Estudiantes de Argelia estaba en libertad provisional en Francia cuando cruzó los Pirineos para ponerse a disposición del general exiliado Raoul Salan, fundar la Organización del Ejército Secreto (OAS, según sus siglas en francés) y preparar el "golpe de los generales", con el que se intentó impedir que el presidente Charles de Gaulle concediese la independencia a Argelia.

"De Girona a Barcelona y después hasta Madrid fuimos escoltados por la Guardia Civil", recuerda Susini, quien a sus 71 años ha dejado de ejercer la medicina, en una conversación telefónica con este corresponsal.

Junto con sus dos acompañantes, otros dos jóvenes opuestos a la descolonización de Argelia, empezó por visitar en la capital la sede de la Dirección General de Seguridad en la Puerta del Sol. El director que les recibió manifestó su simpatía por las ideas de sus huéspedes franceses; les pidió, no obstante, que no desarrollasen actividades políticas en España y les puso una escolta de inspectores de la brigada político-social.

"Vivíamos en libertad vigilada", rememora Susini, considerado por los historiadores como el ideólogo de la OAS. Todos los días acudía a la _suite_ donde se hospedaba el general Salan, en el hotel Princesa, situado en la calle del mismo nombre. "Trabajaba allí con mi estilográfica", prosigue. "Elaboré el plan de sublevación militar, un borrador de constitución y un esquema de una futura guardia nacional para controlar el territorio". "También recibíamos a oficiales que venían a presentar sus respetos o incluso a adherirse a Salan", ex jefe, en los años cincuenta, de la inteligencia militar en Vietnam.

Su valedor en España fue Ramón Serrano Suñer, _cuñadísimo _del general Franco, que dirige entonces un prestigioso bufete de abogados. Con él cenan a veces y Salan le cuenta cómo fue enviado por el Gobierno francés en 1935 a Etiopía para ayudar a su ejército a resistir la invasión de las tropas de Benito Mussolini. Jean Ferrandi, ayudante de Salan, "me pidió entonces que "explicase al general que la evocación de estos recuerdos podía desagradar a nuestro anfitrión español", tan simpatizante del fascismo.

Serrano Suñer no se ofendió y les proporcionó un avión, matriculado en el Reino Unido pero pilotado por un coronel del Ejército del Aire, para trasladarse, el 22 de abril de 1961, de Madrid a Argel, donde los paracaidistas habían tomado el control de la ciudad. "Salimos a escondidas del hotel Princesa, por la puerta de servicio, para despistar a nuestros escoltas", afirma Susini. "Se nos condujo a un chalé y allí nos recogió un hijo de Serrano Suñer quien nos llevó hasta la pista del aeropuerto de Barajas, donde nos esperaba el aparato", añade. "A su regreso a España, el piloto fue juzgado por un consejo de guerra", asegura.

El golpe fracasó a los cuatro días. Fue después cuando empezó la etapa terrorista de la OAS -mató a unas 2.700 personas, un 88% argelinos, en año y medio- e intentó también acabar con la vida de De Gaulle. Susini fue condenado dos veces a muerte, una de ellas por su participación en el atentado de Mont Faron contra De Gaulle. Se exilió a Italia hasta ser amnistiado en 1968. En 2000, Jean Marie Le Pen le nombró miembro del buró político del Frente Nacional, pero, por razones personales, renunció poco después al cargo, aunque sigue afiliado al partido.


----------



## Nicors (15 Sep 2022)

“Madrid, 1945″: Andrés Trapiello llega hasta el fondo del asesinato de dos falangistas por la guerrilla comunista


Una «guerrilla urbana» cometió un atentado que tuvo repercusiones en la Historia y el futuro del régimen franquista en unos sucesos que Andrés Trapiello ha logrado completar 20 años después




www.larazon.es


----------



## Xanna (15 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> “Madrid, 1945″: Andrés Trapiello llega hasta el fondo del asesinato de dos falangistas por la guerrilla comunista
> 
> 
> Una «guerrilla urbana» cometió un atentado que tuvo repercusiones en la Historia y el futuro del régimen franquista en unos sucesos que Andrés Trapiello ha logrado completar 20 años después
> ...



En 1945, ejecutar extrajudicialmente a nazis/fachas/fascistas era perfectamente legitimo y legal en Europa Occidental. 

Esta historia pone en evidencia el desfase histórico sin paliativos que supuso el primer franquismo.

Tambien pone en evidencia que si USA algo quería, el Estado español accedia

por ejemplo poner en libertad a cuatro comunistas revienta-fachas.


----------



## klopec (15 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> En 1945, *ejecutar extrajudicialmente a nazis/fachas/fascistas era perfectamente legitimo y legal en Europa Occidental.*
> 
> Esta historia pone en evidencia el desfase histórico sin paliativos que supuso el primer franquismo.



*La memez mas grande hasta ahora en el hilo*. Se comprende como a la peste anarquista la fusilaban hasta los comunistas.

Para hablar de desfases históricos, los anarquistas de pacotilla deberían leer a Abad de Santillán antes de soltar gilipolleces como hace nuestro amigo en el hilo.


----------



## Xanna (15 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> *La memez mas grande hasta ahora en el hilo*. Se comprende como a la peste anarquista la fusilaban hasta los comunistas.
> 
> Para hablar de desfases históricos, los anarquistas de pacotilla deberían leer a Abad de Santillán antes de soltar gilipolleces como hace nuestro amigo en el hilo.




lo reconoce hasta el propio trapiello:

*"Muchos de los que participan aquí (en España) vienen del Sur de Francia, donde están combatiendo contra los nazis con las mismas tácticas y por los mismos hechos son condecorados allí (Europa Occidental).*


----------



## Nicors (15 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> En 1945, ejecutar extrajudicialmente a nazis/fachas/fascistas era perfectamente legitimo y legal en Europa Occidental.
> 
> Esta historia pone en evidencia el desfase histórico sin paliativos que supuso el primer franquismo.
> 
> ...



Ya claro, si después de montar la trama, eeuu, cambio de estrategia, y de apoyar a los comunistas, que era apoyar a la urss, pasó a apoyar a Franco.


----------



## klopec (15 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> lo reconoce hasta el propio trapiello:
> 
> *"Muchos de los que participan aquí (en España) vienen del Sur de Francia, donde están combatiendo contra los nazis con las mismas tácticas y por los mismos hechos son condecorados allí (Europa Occidental).*



No se vaya por la tangente. Me remito a lo que dice su post sobre la presunta "_legalidad_" de ejecuciones extrajudiciales en 1.945. De seguir con lo dicho no hubieran sido necesarios los juicios de Nuremberg, por ejemplo. Es mentira, para justificar la descomunal cantidad de crímenes de lesa humanidad cometidos por los "_demócratas_" terminada la guerra mundial. *ES MENTIRA, no se preocupe en reconocerlo*,

Sobre lo de Trapiello, se referirá al desastre del Valle de Arán, donde *quedó claro que las potencias occidentales no iban a ayudar a los rojos a recuperar su república*. Victoria de Franco en sus dos vertientes, militar y política.

O quizás a los maquis venidos de Francia. Sobre ese aspecto decir que, al derivar al poco tiempo en partidas de bandoleros y delincuentes, en ningún concepto les amparaba los Convenios de Ginebra. Tan sólo quedaron como asesinos, ladrones y poco más.


----------



## Nicors (15 Sep 2022)

__





StackPath






www.google.com





Se llama Francisco Martínez-López y le apodaban “El Quico”. Fue miembro del maquis, esa guerrilla que, empleando técnicas terroristas, atormentó durante casi dos décadas el campo español, sembrando los campos de cadáveres de inocentes y asolando poblaciones.* Asesinaban igual a civiles que a militares, a mujeres que a hombres y a niños que ancianos.
Es curioso! Jamás pidió esa autocrítica cuando ocupaba cargos dentro del grupo terrorista, ni cuando formaba parte de la ejecutiva comunista en su exilio en París. Tampoco ha reclamado autocrítica por las matanzas que cometieron mientras decían luchar por el pueblo. Solamente pide autocrítica por la muerte de sus antiguos compañeros, amigos o no, y sólo lo hacen cuando muchas décadas después de los hechos, ya han muerto los responsables a los que ahora exige una autocrítica póstuma.
No tiene sentido. Él fue combatiente en la guerrilla de León-Galicia, y no hizo nada. Después, a partid de 1951, mientras se seguían cometiendo las purgas, volvió a la militancia activa en el PCE en Francia, tampoco hizo nada. Con el paso del tiempo ocupó cargos de dirección. Primero como miembro de la comisión del Comité Central de Europa, después como miembro del Comité Central del Partido Comunista de España y como responsable de organización del partido en Francia, y seguía sin hacer nada.*
Y es ahora, *cuando sus compañeros de partido responsables de las purgas ya han muerto, exige al PCE “que reconozca públicamente los repugnantes métodos que utilizó durante los años de la guerrilla antifranquista* y que rehabilite a quienes los padecieron y particularmente a las víctimas de ejecuciones sumarias impuestas por la dirección del partido», una dirección que ocupaban Dolores Ibárruri “La Pasionaria” y Santiago Carrillo, al que algunos llamaban ya entonces “el carnicero de Paracuellos”.
La mayor actividad criminal del maquis se desarrolló entre 1939 y 1952. Entre esas dos fechas* asesinaron a 1.260 personas. De ellas, 953 eran civiles, 257 guardias civiles, 27 miembros del Ejército, y 23 pertenecían a la Policía Armada.* Además cometieron 834 secuestros, de los que más de la mitad acabaron con el asesinato de las víctimas. Para financiarse y obtener víveres y munición cometieron 5.963 atracos, en 103 de ellos causaron víctimas mortales y realizaron 538 sabotajes, alguno de ellos especialmente sanguinario
Son los datos de una historia tan negra, que tras la legalización del Partido Comunista de España tra la muerte de Francisco Franco, los dirigentes del partido ordenaron silenciar la actividad de la “guerrilla antifranquista” en el interior de España. Pese a ello,* los que participaron en ella se empeñan en exigir un reconocimiento para aquellos terroristas que recibieron un tratamiento -el asesinato- que ellos no dudaron en dar a más de mil personas.
Y queda en el aire una última cuestión ¿qué papel jugó «El Quico» en la muerte del mítico maquis Manuel Girón? En su carta, Francisco Martínez-López asegura que luchó junto a Girón hasta la muerte de este el 2 de mayo de 1951, después marcharía hacia el exilio junto a los otros tres únicos miembros supervivientes de la partida: Manuel Zapico, Pedro Juan Méndez y Silverio Yebra. Sin embargo hay cosas que no cuadran en su versión. Girón murió solo, cuando el guardia civil infiltrado en su partida, José Rodríguez Cañueto, le disparó en presencia de su novia, Alida González. Se encontraban en Las Puentes de Malpaso. Aquel día, ni «El Quico» ni sus tres compañeros estaban al lado de su jefe. Por entonces, el hombre más buscado en el interior de España. Algunos escritores que han estudiado la vida de Girón, como Macías, se extraña de que ese día no estuviesen juntos ya que jamás se separaban. Además, cuando murió Pedro Juan Méndez en 2012, muchos medios de comunicación leoneses le señalaban como el último superviviente de la partida de Girón. Entonces nadie mencionó a «El Quico», aunque é asegura que permaneció con ellos hasta que juntos *
España en septiembre de 1951.

En la reseña del 104 aniversario del nacimiento de Girón, la web Infobierzo le dedicaba un interesante artículo titulado «El guerrillero que murió cuatro veces», en el texto asegura que cuando murió el líder del maquis: «A pocos metros se encontraba la que había sido su compañera durante los últimos años, Alida González, que fue detenida.* Sus cuatro últimos compañeros en la guerrilla, misteriosamente ausentes en el momento del asesinato de Girón, abandonarían el país poco después».*


----------



## machote hispano (15 Sep 2022)

Entro, veo la masacre de rojeras analfabetos, muy ecológicos por las pocas luces que tienen, y sigo preguntándome si estos rojeras saben cuántas personas habrán despertado del sopor marxista y visto la verdad:

El pesohez y sus amigues provocaron la guerra pensando instaurar un soviet, donde ellos serían tiranos enriquecidos, como ahora pasa en Venezuela con Maduro, o con Fidel III en Cuba.
Les salió mal; sus víctimas no se dejaban llevar al matadero mansamente, y eso que masacraron a gente indefensa en su retaguardia, para robarles, violarles, y tapar todos sus crímenes.

Y ahora rehuyen cualquier debate serio, y quieren imponer por ley una visión manipulada, e incluso falsificada hasta el esperpento, en lugar de una presentación imparcial de los hechos. Y es que los hechos dejan a pesohez y amigues como golpistas, asesinos, torturadores, ladrones, genocidas, que incluso se pelearon entre ellos por el botín rapiñado. Hasta los dientes de oro eran arrancados de las bocas en las chekas , con la víctima de la tortura viva.


----------



## Xanna (15 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> No se vaya por la tangente. Me remito a lo que dice su post sobre la presunta "_legalidad_" de ejecuciones extrajudiciales en 1.945. De seguir con lo dicho no hubieran sido necesarios los juicios de Nuremberg, por ejemplo. Es mentira, para justificar la descomunal cantidad de crímenes de lesa humanidad cometidos por los "_demócratas_" terminada la guerra mundial. *ES MENTIRA, no se preocupe en reconocerlo*,
> 
> Sobre lo de Trapiello, se referirá al desastre del Valle de Arán, donde *quedó claro que las potencias occidentales no iban a ayudar a los rojos a recuperar su república*. Victoria de Franco en sus dos vertientes, militar y política.
> 
> O quizás a los maquis venidos de Francia. Sobre ese aspecto decir que, al derivar al poco tiempo en partidas de bandoleros y delincuentes, en ningún concepto les amparaba los Convenios de Ginebra. Tan sólo quedaron como asesinos, ladrones y poco más.




En 1945, los partisanos italianos y la resistencia francesa estaban reventando uniformados fachas y siendo condecorados por ello -- que no represaliados como ocurría al sur de los pirineos.

Sus acciones se producían en medio de una ocupación ilegal primero y en un vacío de poder después y si había alguna duda acerca de la responsabilidad penal individual de quienes cometen / participan en crímenes contra la humanidad , ésta quedó despejada tras los juicios de Nuremberg.

Te recuerdo que en 1945 Falange era una organización paramilitar aliada del nazismo y que la resistencia armada, repito ARMADA, al opresor está amparada por el derecho internacional.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (15 Sep 2022)

Por asociación de ideas,









La dictadura es la única solución. Por Julio Merino


h t t p s://elcorreodeespana.com/ POLÍTICA La dictadura es la única solución. Por Julio Merino JULIO MERINO - 15 SEPTIEMBRE 2022 “Yo acepté la Dictadura militar porque España y el Ejército la quisieron para acabar con la anarquía, el desenfreno parlamentario y la debilidad claudicante de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## klopec (15 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> En 1945, los partisanos italianos y la resistencia francesa estaban reventando uniformados fachas y siendo condecorados por ello -- que no represaliados como ocurría al sur de los pirineos.
> 
> Sus acciones se producían en medio de una ocupación ilegal primero y en un vacío de poder después y si había alguna duda acerca de la responsabilidad penal individual de quienes cometen / participan en crímenes contra la humanidad , ésta quedó despejada tras los juicios de Nuremberg.
> 
> Te recuerdo que en 1945 Falange era una organización paramilitar aliada del nazismo y que la resistencia armada, repito ARMADA, al opresor está amparada por el derecho internacional.



No se despejó ninguna responsabilidad penal en Núremberg sobre los crímenes de guerra de la chusma comunista criminal de los partisanos puesto que tendrían que haber avisado a decenas de miles de asesinos que ejecutaron sus crímenes al margen de cualquier garantía jurídica. En casos como el italiano, las matanzas superaron con creces a las cometidas por el otro bando.

Los 50.380 asesinatos comunistas en Italia, la represión posbélica

En el caso español, la mayor parte de la chusma criminal que huyó a Francia a enrolarse en la resistencia fueron asesinos y criminales de la talla del teniente Monroy, torturador y ejecutor de la matanza del Collel, donde fusiló a más de 50 personas desarmadas. Posteriormente fue condecorado en Francia. Te lar cera bien, pero eso es otro crimen de lesa humanidad.

En cuanto a tus queridos maquis, se dedicaban casi siempre a matar al falangista sin armas y por la espalda, como buen cobarde rojo cagalon. Eso cuando no se dedicaban a robar gallinas en algún cortino. Cuando se tenían que enfrentar a la Guardia Civil, como bandoleros y delincuentes que eran, no solían durar más de un cargador.

Eso era la "resistencia armada" hasta que en el 51 los desahució Carrillo reconociendo otra vez el subcampeonato por cuarta o quinta vez.


----------



## Xanna (15 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> No se despejó ninguna responsabilidad penal en Núremberg sobre los crímenes de guerra de la chusma comunista criminal de los partisanos puesto que tendrían que haber avisado a decenas de miles de asesinos que ejecutaron sus crímenes al margen de cualquier garantía jurídica. En casos como el italiano, las matanzas superaron con creces a las cometidas por el otro bando.
> 
> Los 50.380 asesinatos comunistas en Italia, la represión posbélica
> 
> ...



En 1945 los nazis & colaboradores eran blanco legítimo y legal .

no haber perdido la guerra, que quieras que te diga

Luego os cayo la breva de la guerra fría y USA salió al rescate. De otra manera la aventura franquista habría acabado en otro baño de sangre.

por tontos y malos.


----------



## Nicors (15 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> En 1945 los nazis & colaboradores eran blanco legítimo y legal .
> 
> no haber perdido la guerra, que quieras que te diga
> 
> ...



Y salió al rescaté de ti también desgraciada desagradecida, ¿sino como coño podrías opinar en un foro comunista? Vamos es que no existirían ni foros libres solo forocomunista.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## Xanna (16 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Y salió al rescaté de ti también desgraciada desagradecida, ¿sino como coño podrías opinar en un foro comunista? Vamos es que no existirían ni foros libres solo forocomunista.



muy agradecida a USA por poder opinar en forofascista sin que aparezca una pareja de la guardia civil en la puerta de mi casa (y a UK y URSS por la parte que les toca en la derrota de los fachas).

llevo todo el hilo diciendo lo mismo y sigues sin enterarte, LOL

antes la CIA que los matones rojigualdos.

subcamperones en 1945

y lo que os queda


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


>



Menudas mamadas le haces a Moa, que de "pío" no tiene nada, más bien pillo.


----------



## Xanna (16 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


>





que alguien le explique al ignorante de pio moa que su tan denostado frente popular era esto:







una alianza estratégica de liberales y comunistas para derrotar al fascismo


----------



## klopec (16 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> En 1945 los nazis & colaboradores eran blanco legítimo y legal .
> 
> *no haber perdido la guerra, que quieras que te diga*
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJA

No me diga más. Coherencia, asumir lo dicho y dejar de hacer pucheros y poner el cazo en el erario público con las "_víctimas el franquismo_". *Que hubieran ganado ..*.


----------



## Nicors (16 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> muy agradecida a USA por poder opinar en forofascista sin que aparezca una pareja de la guardia civil en la puerta de mi casa (y a UK y URSS por la parte que les toca en la derrota de los fachas).
> 
> llevo todo el hilo diciendo lo mismo y sigues sin enterarte, LOL
> 
> ...



Subcampona tu en el 39







Vencido y desarmado el ejercito rojo ...

Jodete.

Por cierto tanto Reino Unido, Francia y eeuu fueron aliados de Franco contra el comunismo.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (16 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Subcampona tu en el 39
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1192772
> 
> ...




Ese parte del final de la guerra es maravilloso.
Cautivo y desarmado el ejército rojo ...
Chuparos esa ,subcampeones.


----------



## Xanna (16 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> JAJAJAJA
> 
> No me diga más. Coherencia, asumir lo dicho y dejar de hacer pucheros y poner el cazo en el erario público con las "_víctimas el franquismo_". *Que hubieran ganado ..*.



no te confundas, la victoria que vale es la del 45 y por eso la momia salió de su mausoleo

no se hizo antes porque el emérito quiso cumplir con las últimas voluntades del tirano y le pasó el marron al hijo.

con medio siglo de retraso, como todo en este pais, pero se hizo.

y lo que os queda

ánimo, subcampeones


----------



## Xanna (16 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Subcampona tu en el 39
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1192772
> 
> ...



En el dia de hoy, envuelto en un truño como no podia ser de otra manera, la momia del tirano rojiualdo salió de su mausoleo fascista con medio siglo de retraso para vergüenza de España


----------



## Nicors (16 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> En el dia de hoy, envuelto en un truño como no podia ser de otra manera, la momia del tirano rojiualdo salió de su mausoleo fascista con medio siglo de retraso para vergüenza de España
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1192806



Así nos va con el psicópata de Antonio. Que la maldición de Franco caiga sobre todos los rojas y rojas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Sep 2022)

Moradiellos: "Ni la guerra empezó en el 34 ni la República fue una dictadura comunista"


Ochenta años después del alzamiento militar que inauguró el conflicto el historiador actualiza las últimas investigaciones en 'Historia mínima de la Guerra Civil española'




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Xanna (16 Sep 2022)

tomad nota fachillas:

el último que rie , rie mejor


----------



## Xanna (16 Sep 2022)

ah, y este truño de pais que tanto odiais ES EL LEGADO DE FRANCO

a comer de vuestro cocinado, fachillas


----------



## Xanna (16 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Así nos va con el psicópata de Antonio. Que la maldición de Franco caiga sobre todos los rojas y rojas.



en todo caso caerá sobre su nieto adoptivo, que es quien firmó el decreto 

justicia divina, al sexto le quedan dos telediarios

jugada maestra de antonio


----------



## Xanna (16 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Moradiellos: "Ni la guerra empezó en el 34 ni la República fue una dictadura comunista"
> 
> 
> Ochenta años después del alzamiento militar que inauguró el conflicto el historiador actualiza las últimas investigaciones en 'Historia mínima de la Guerra Civil española'
> ...



el mejor resumen del supuesto revisionismo del propagandista pio moa

*"su supuesta “revisión” a fondo de las versiones sobre nuestro pasado reciente es muy poco novedosa porque coincide esencialmente con lo que fue doctrina oficial historiográfica durante los casi cuarenta años del régimen franquista".*


----------



## Nicors (16 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> en todo caso caerá sobre su nieto adoptivo, que es quien firmó el decreto
> 
> justicia divina, al sexto le quedan dos telediarios
> 
> jugada maestra de antonio



Que va, contra los rojos y rojas, Don Felipe esta puesto ahí gracias al Caudillo.


----------



## Xanna (16 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que va, contra los rojos y rojas, Don Felipe esta puesto ahí gracias al Caudillo.



Entre supersticiosos anda el juego. Te recuerdo que el que dormía con el brazo disecado de una monja era vuestro amado lider que no los rojos. El caso es que con maldición de tutancamon o sin , a día de hoy he aqui la situación :

- mucho brazo de santo pero la momia ha salido del valle

- mucho guardar la momia en su mausoleo pero el emérito ha salido de zarzu

- mucho firmar papeles para sacar a la momia de su mausoleo pero …. Felipe, calienta que sales

El ffacherio patrio , siempre en el lado equivocado de la historia. Los malditos sois vosotros.

puedes venir a por más cuando quieras.


----------



## machote hispano (16 Sep 2022)

Si que andan mal las encuestas (reales, no las de Teza-anos) para el felón, que tiene que poner a hacer horas extras, a todos los pCM's. 

Pues se van a comer un mojón. El desastre económico del tirano sanchinflas no hay quien lo disimule. La gente que se ha quedado atrás, durmiendo en la calle, sin luz, ni gas, ni comida en las colas del hambre, sin futuro ni esperanza, van a pensar que dejar que los sucialistas gobiernen otra legislatura no hay cuerpo que lo aguante. 

Sobre todo cuando tendrá sí o sí que bajar/congelar sueldos/pensiones a funcivagos/langostas. 

Que maravilloso momento cuando estos lameculos defensores de su propia ruina tengan que afrontar la terrible verdad: el choriSOE no los va a salvar de la ruina que han traído. Y que todo lo que han defendido no son más que manipulaciones para que el psicópata de la moncloaca viva con los lujos de un... socialista vividor. 


Cuánto más upeen este hilo, más probabilidades que alguien lo lea y despierte del sopor de las mentiras y manipulaciones sucialistas. Y es que ni una sola vez se han molestado en ver lo de las chekas, ni como se mataban entre ellos mismos los del frente popular. 



Y además mola ver echar espumarajos a estos rojos analfabetos, JA JA JA JA JA JA.


----------



## klopec (16 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no te confundas, la victoria que vale es la del 45 y por eso la momia salió de su mausoleo
> 
> no se hizo antes porque el emérito quiso cumplir con las últimas voluntades del tirano y le pasó el marron al hijo.
> 
> ...



A cada uno lo suyo. Lo único que ocurrió es que, tras cargarse rojos y mandilones el estado de derecho, se pusieron todos los medios para que los restos del Caudillo reposaran junta a los de su esposa, tal y como es natural y fue su deseo.

No así cuando los cadáveres de criminales rojos y anarquistas solo sirven para que los perros se meen encima ... 


Málaga instala un pipican sobre la mayor fosa de cadáveres de la Guerra Civil

Al final, la historia y el destino ponen a cada uno en el lugar que les corresponde.


----------



## machote hispano (16 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> A cada uno lo suyo. Lo único que ocurrió es que, tras cargarse rojos y mandilones el estado de derecho, se pusieron todos los medios para que los restos del Caudillo reposaran junta a los de su esposa, tal y como es natural y fue su deseo.
> 
> No así cuando los cadáveres de criminales rojos y anarquistas solo sirven para que los perros se meen encima ...
> 
> ...



¿Eso no lo habían quitado?

Málaga recuerda a los fusilados de la Guerra Civil en la mayor fosa común de España

Y la mamandurria se llama "Asociación contra el *Silencio y el Olvido... Etc"*. Con un par.

Yo soy de respetar a todos los fallecidos, pero es que lo ponen muy difícil...



Edit. Y eso de que es la mayor fosa común..., intentando meter de extranjis la idea que el malvado Franco los fusiló allí mismo.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (16 Sep 2022)

A ver ,animalico ,dale el móvil a papá ,un cola cao ,y a dormir.
Este es un foro de adultos ,lo tuyo es Tick tock.


----------



## klopec (16 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> ¿Eso no lo habían quitado?
> 
> Málaga recuerda a los fusilados de la Guerra Civil en la mayor fosa común de España
> 
> ...



Saludos ...

Por supuesto, se respeta a los que caen sirviendo a sus ideales y lo han hecho dentro del respeto de las normas y usos de la guerra.

Por desgracia no es el caso el de Málaga, cuando más hordas anarquistas que no quería ni el gobierno republicano ( "Ni un cartucho para Málaga", Largo Caballero ) quería saber nada de esa chusma criminal que asesino, en sólo tres meses a 2600 personas de "derechas".

De manera resumida, la fosa de Málaga es uno de los mayores ridículos de la historia "memorialista". Se buscaron unos 4700 fusilados, de los que aparecieron unos 2700, de los que parece ser que sólo unos 1000 podrían ser de represaliados y de los que solo se identificó UNO.

Luego hicieron esa pirámide que llenaron de huesos no identificados e hicieron el paripé de poner grabados 4700 nombres de supuestos fusilados, de los que puede ser o puede no ser que lo fueran.

Porque es cierto que se fusiló a mucha gente en Málaga. Asesinos y criminales como la Teresona o los que asesinaron esas 2700 personas sin juicio previo ni garantías democráticas.

De manera que el supuesto holocausto Málagueño queda como otro bulo más de la banda de embusteros estilo Moradielos, mamporrero mayor de la Fundación Negrin y que parece muy querido por los plastas izmierdosos que pululan el hilo.

Destaquemos la comparación entre las dos represiones y la brutalidad del terror rojo en comparación con la justicia Nacional. Si tenemos en cuenta el tiempo transcurrido, el holocausto malagueño fue responsabilidad de rojos y anarquistas.

Irrefutable.


----------



## klopec (16 Sep 2022)

Aporta datos o te la envainas. Rebuznos los menos posibles.


----------



## klopec (16 Sep 2022)

Jajaja. El pobre no da para más ...


----------



## PLS--palasaca (16 Sep 2022)

Se pasa uno por el hilo cada pocos días para ver cómo avanza la discusión y de repente parece que, por el hecho de sacar los restos del dictador del Valle de los caídos (lugar donde, como ha señalado otro forero antes, el dictador no dijo que fuese el lugar donde ser enterrado), pues, como decía, parece como si la Historia hubiese mutado.

La sacada del Valle de hace unos años, ni provocó que la guerra tuviese otro final al que tuvo, ni provocó que los nietos de los perdedores ganasen nada, ni que los nietos de los ganadores perdiesen algo. La Historia fue la que fue y la vivieron/contaron sus coetáneos.

El tema del hilo trata de CÓMO SE LLEGÓ a la guerra civil de 1936 no de CÓMO SE SALIÓ de la guerra civil.


----------



## Xanna (16 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Lo único que ocurrió es que, tras cargarse rojos y mandilones el estado de derecho, se pusieron todos los medios para que los restos del Caudillo reposaran junta a los de su esposa, *tal y como es natural y fue su deseo ...*



otro mito de la propaganda franquista es que franco era un hombre familiar, humilde y sencillo, pero nada más lejos de la realidad.

Era un españolito acomplejadito con delirios de grandeza y como la cripta de El Escorial no admitía plebeyos, se mandó construir un mausoleo propio en las cercanías.

Alli se quiso enterrar el muy enfermo mental, en una pesadilla de monumento fascisto-nacional-católico, encima de los cadáveres de sus propias víctimas y al lado de un hombre al que envidiaba profundamente y al que dejo morir pudiendo salvarle.

y es que el generalito quiso reposar eternamente junto a "el ausente" en El Escorial (que no con la legítima) y su hijo adoptivo fue el encargado de llevar a cabo sus últimas voluntades en 1975. Por eso el emérito se negó siempre a sacar a la momia del valle (no le fuera a caer la maldición de tutancamon) y tuvo que firmar el sexto.

vuestro amado lidel os engañó hasta el final, fachillas. Hasta su último aliento jo jo

El día que Franco pidió estar enterrado en el Valle de los Caídos: «Y luego, aquí, yo» (abc.es)


----------



## kronopio (16 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Se pasa uno por el hilo cada pocos días para ver cómo avanza la discusión y de repente parece que, por el hecho de sacar los restos del dictador del Valle de los caídos (lugar donde, como ha señalado otro forero antes, el dictador no dijo que fuese el lugar donde ser enterrado), pues, como decía, parece como si la Historia hubiese mutado.
> 
> La sacada del Valle de hace unos años, ni provocó que la guerra tuviese otro final al que tuvo, ni provocó que los nietos de los perdedores ganasen nada, ni que los nietos de los ganadores perdiesen algo. La Historia fue la que fue y la vivieron/contaron sus coetáneos.
> 
> El tema del hilo trata de CÓMO SE LLEGÓ a la guerra civil de 1936 no de CÓMO SE SALIÓ de la guerra civil.



Exacto,pero estos trolls (no pueden ser otra cosa) lo que intentan es REVIVIR la guerra al rebufo de las políticas de la desmemoria histórica.
Porque a poco que uno se quite las anteojeras de su ideología y lea sin prejuicios con el único objetivo de conocer la verdad,no puede defender lo indefendible.Eso tiene un precio muy caro, más moral que otra cosa.


----------



## klopec (17 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> otro mito de la propaganda franquista es que franco era un hombre familiar, humilde y sencillo, pero nada más lejos de la realidad.
> 
> Era un españolito acomplejadito con delirios de grandeza y como la cripta de El Escorial no admitía plebeyos, se mandó construir un mausoleo propio en las cercanias.
> 
> ...



Afortunadamente los hechos desmienten sus opiniones y las de sus conmilitones realizadas desde el odio y la ignorancia típica de la izmierda manipuladora y embustera. Sólo *comparar el barcucho llamado Azor con los flamantes yates "Fortuna", "Bribón" o "Aifos"* con los ya da una idea de la modestia de quien podía haber tenido una armada a sus servicio. Así que la mayor banda de ladrones, asesinos, sinvergüenzas y criminales de la historia de España poco tienen que decir sobre ese aspecto, por mucho que les joda.

En cuanto al asunto del Valle, eran esperables las memeces y rebuznos de un "_anarquista_ _memorialista_" que, como el resto de la caterva de inútiles encabezada por los mandilones Bolaños / Martínez, no tienen ni puñetera idea de lo que hablan.

En primer lugar, *si Franco hubiese querido ser enterrado en el Escorial así se hubiera preparado y ejecutado*, dijera lo que dijera el fantoche traidor, borracho y putero de Juanito de Borbón. Me parece que es obvio y no hay discusión.

Sobre la información del diario progre-lacayo monárquico vasco ABC, habrá que contrastarla para comprobar si fue un deseo expreso y firme de Franco o una simple observación puntual. Parece ser que fue ésto último . Aquí se explica con mucha mas profundidad ...


Una nota reservada que el *Gobierno franquista* elaboró en 1.959 para sus ministros y altos dignatarios, con motivo de la inauguración del *Valle de los Caídos*, deja claro que el dictador *Francisco Franco* no sería enterrado en ese polémico lugar.

*MONCLOA.com* ha tenido acceso a este documento histórico ( ver *doc.1*, *doc.2* y *doc.3* ), que por primera vez sale a la luz, en el que el Gobierno franquista de entonces aleccionaba a sus dirigentes ante los *rumores que había propagado la oposición en el exilio de que el Valle de los Caídos iba a ser “la realización de una idea megalomaniaca del jefe del Estado, que se preparaba en vida el más fastuoso mausoleo”.*

Frente a ello, el régimen hacía hincapié en que *“nadie puede afirmar que haya proferido el jefe del Estado palabras que pudieran justificar tal rumor aún del modo más vago e indirecto”*.

En el siguiente párrafo se descartaba que Franco fuese a ser enterrado en ese lugar. “_Es más, nadie que conozca los planos de la cripta o la basílica o el Valle entero puede señalar el menor indicio de que se haya previsto, ni lejanamente, un posible emplazamiento donde en el futuro pudieran reposar los restos mortales del hoy jefe del Estado español_”.

La realidad es que* Franco nunca dejó por escrito su voluntad de ser colocado en el altar de la basílica*, a pocos metros de la tumba del fundador de la Falange, *José Antonio Primo de Rivera*. Tampoco mencionó otro sitio.

*PISTAS EN LA FUNDACIÓN FRANCO*​
La fundación que lleva su nombre da varias pistas en su página web *sobre lo que pasó antes y después del 20 de noviembre de 1.975* : “*Franco compró una tumba en el cementerio de El Pardo*_. _*Fue el gobierno de entonces quien determinó que el enterramiento del Generalísimo fuera en el Valle, **decisión ratificada por S.M. el Rey*_, quien pidió permiso al abad de la Basílica de la Santa Cruz del Valle de los Caídos para enterrar allí a Franco_”.

Existen muchas piezas del puzzle que siguen sin encajar. Antes de la inauguración del Valle en 1.959, el *arquitecto Diego Méndez* preparó una fosa similar a la de José Antonio en la parte posterior del altar tras una conversación con *Luis Carrero Blanco*, quien posteriormente llegaría a presidente del Gobierno.

El mismo Méndez explicó a varios historiadores que Franco, en una de sus periódicas visitas, le señaló un día el hueco de la citada fosa y le dijo : *“Bueno, Méndez, y en su día yo aquí, ¿ eh ?”*. Pero el testimonio de Méndez evolucionó con el paso de los años. Primero dijo que ese deseo, expresado verbalmente por el general, fue pronunciado sólo ante él, luego que había uno o dos testigos … a los que nunca quiso o pudo identificar.

Hubo otros testimonios que han reforzado la tesis de que el vencedor de la Guerra Civil quería reposar allí, como los del *arquitecto Ramón Andrada* o el *delineante Antonio Orejas*, dos personas que trabajaron con los planos del interior de la basílica y que le oyeron decir lo mismo más o menos. *Sin embargo, la nota reservada que el Gobierno franquista elaboró en 1.959 para sus ministros y altos dignatarios niega tajantemente tal posibilidad*_._

La nota reservada subraya, por otro lado, que en aquel 1.959 no se quiso llevar ningún cuerpo a la cripta si las familias habían esgrimido “_alguna razón sentimental para oponerse_”, al tiempo que se justificaba que el monumento no fuese de carácter cívico *“al estilo de los levantados en tantas ciudades europeas y americanas al Soldado Desconocido”*.

“_*Quería el Jefe del Estado dar al monumento a los Caídos en España todo el sentido cristiano que tiene la muerte y la vida eterna en la fe católica.* Por otra parte, deseaba que no fuera un desconocido, símbolo de todos, sino que se les rindiera homenaje en sus nombres_”, concluía el documento.
*https://www.moncloa.com/2018/09/17/franquismo-franco-valle-caidos-539/*

A mayor abundamiento, conocemos otros testimonios tan válidos como el de *republicano* Juán de Ávalos, arquitecto del Valle de los Caídos.


_El republicano Juan de Ávalos reconoció en varias entrevistas que Franco nunca quiso enterrarse en el Valle de los Caídos, un monumento a la reconciliación._
*https://gaceta.es/espana/la-verdad-valle-de-los-caidos-segun-uno-de-sus-escultores-20180625-0600/*

Además, detalles como el que la lápida y el hueco tuvieron que acondicionarse a toda prisa confirman la tesis sobre la improvisación en la inhumación del Caudillo en el Valle y la inexistencia de la voluntad de éste en reposar en esa ubicación.

Por ésto, la memez cuando dice que Franco levanto el Valle exclusivamente para su gloria personal, es otro bulo mas de rojos borrachos del *odio que aparece cuando se refutan sistemáticamente todas las pomposas estupideces que inventan para injuriar a uno de los mejores gobernantes de la historia de España.*

Esto se desmonta sólo en la entrevista anterior a Juan de Ávalos, donde el republicano deja claro el carácter reconciliador del Valle
​*Estos son hechos, la verdad. Lo demás, delirios de rojos que todavía no han asumido que perdieron la guerra por criminales e inútiles.*


----------



## Xanna (17 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Afortunadamente los hechos desmienten sus opiniones y las de sus conmilitones realizadas desde el odio y la ignorancia típica de la izmierda manipuladora y embustera. Sólo *comparar el barcucho llamado Azor con los flamantes yates "Fortuna", "Bribón" o "Aifos"* con los ya da una idea de la modestia de quien podía haber tenido una armada a sus servicio. Así que la mayor banda de ladrones, asesinos, sinvergüenzas y criminales de la historia de España poco tienen que decir sobre ese aspecto, por mucho que les joda.
> 
> En cuanto al asunto del Valle, eran esperables las memeces y rebuznos de un "_anarquista_ _memorialista_" que, como el resto de la caterva de inútiles encabezada por los mandilones Bolaños / Martínez, no tienen ni puñetera idea de lo que hablan.
> 
> ...



claro que no lo dejó por escrito. Era tonto pero no tanto.

lo que dejó por escrito es lo que le ordenó POTUS lol


----------



## Xanna (17 Sep 2022)

_*«El día que se inauguró la tumba de José Antonio, Franco me llevó paseando hasta el presbiterio y me dijo: “Méndez, y aquí, luego, yo”».*_


----------



## Xanna (17 Sep 2022)

El primero en traicionar los principios del Movimiento fue Franco que no JC.

objetivo: seguir con su culogordo pegado al trono hasta su último aliento y ser enterrado como un rey en El Escorial en el mausoleo que se mandó construir


----------



## machote hispano (17 Sep 2022)

rojos descerebrados amargados dijo:


> Franco malo Franco malo Franco malo fachas fachas fachas...
> No leo porque me canso, y soy estómago agradecido que vive de engañar a otros y engañarme para pillar paguita/subvención/trienio/plus de productividad.



En el pecado está la penitencia, mirarse al espejo y saber que por dinero/promesas falsas han vendido su alma, su honestidad, su conciencia. Se han prostituido y esa mancha no se limpia fácilmente, deja un vacío doloroso en su ser, así que prefieren llenar ese vacío con mentiras, engaños y si puede ser llenarse el buche con dinero de nadie. 

Lo de ser consecuentes con su ideología y disfrutar del sucialismo real, en Cuba u otro paraíso socialista, ¡noooo!

Mejor ir a NY en falcón, o al Vaticano, o a donde sea, y fundirse el dinero de nadie, mientras cada vez más y más personas caen en la miseria, la misma miseria que disfrutan en Cuba, en Venezuela, en Nicaragua, etc., donde sus mafias gobiernos narcopedófilos buscan nuevas formas de torturar a sus gobernados. 

*Pío* Moa puede caer bien, mal o regular, pero es la voz del pasado que nos avisa de los peligros del presente y el futuro. Por eso hacen tantos esfuerzos en silenciarlo, en echar un manto de silencios, mentiras y manipulaciones sobre él. 

Esa es la prueba, de que el pesohez y sus amigues quieren para nosotros un futuro terrible de socialismo real, y necesitan adormecer y anular cualquier voz discordante, cualquier intento de pensar libremente; ya piensan y deciden ellos por los demás. 

Los más descerebrados de los rojeras ni siquiera consideran España como su patria, por eso les da urticaria los monumentos de Caídos Por La Patria; su patria es una mentira colosal, la patria del proletariado, la URSS, ese inmenso gulag, retratado por Orwell en su novelas. 

*Rojeras*: 
Un día, si tenéis mala suerte, os despertaréis del delirio marxista. 

Y si tenéis mucha, mucha mala suerte, nunca despertaréis.


----------



## todoayen (17 Sep 2022)

No, si al final todos calvos.


----------



## Xanna (17 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Afortunadamente los hechos desmienten sus opiniones y las de sus conmilitones realizadas desde el odio y la ignorancia típica de la izmierda manipuladora y embustera. Sólo *comparar el barcucho llamado Azor...*



facha de turno calificando de "barcucho" un yate de más de 40 metros de eslora con panelado interior deluxe y 30 de tripulación cuyo coste superó los 15 millones de pesetas -- una auténtica FORTUNA en 1949-- a los que habría que sumar el coste de una remodelación integral en 1959, coste que debió de ser tan astronómico que dudo que la cifra se llegara publicar siquiera.

queda claro que el hijo adoptivo se limitó a seguir con el legado del dictador.

de tal palo, tal astilla


----------



## klopec (18 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> facha de turno calificando de "barcucho" un yate de más de 40 metros de eslora con panelado interior deluxe y 30 de tripulación cuyo coste superó los 15 millones de pesetas -- una auténtica FORTUNA en 1949-- a los que habría que sumar el coste de una remodelación integral en 1959, coste que debió de ser tan astronómico que dudo que la cifra se llegara publicar siquiera.
> 
> queda claro que el hijo adoptivo se limitó a seguir con el legado del dictador.
> 
> de tal palo, tal astilla



Anarcocateto de guardia que no sabe lo que es un yate y lo confunde con un barquito que parece mas una patrullera que un barco de recreo. Compararlo, por ejemplo, con el yate de Alfonso XIII ( El "_Giralda_" ), de mas de 95 m de eslora y que los rojos transformaron en el Vita, o con las series "_Fortuna_" del Bribón I suena a chiste.

Sólo las vacaciones y el uso de medios de transporte del Estado por parte del Gobierno para motivos particulares en un año cuestan lo mismo que el barquito de paseo. Pero claro, no se ha oído nunca a un anarquista criticar eso* desde que los rojos empezaron a caparlos en el '36.*


----------



## klopec (18 Sep 2022)

Otro bulo / mito que se va desmontando entre el silencio de quienes prefieren no publican datos para ocultar su fracaso y su ridículo :

Los DATOS a dia de hoy son :


Exhumados periodo 2.003 / 2.0174.100​( 2.840 fosa Málaga )​Exhumados periodo 2.018 / 2.021607​TOTAL4707​
 
4707 en 19 años es un resultado bastante pobre para quienes manejan cifras de 50000 personas saesinadas. Es otro fracaso porque ya no hay muchas más.

Teniendo en cuenta el fracaso de la fosa de Málaga, donde se reconoce que hay más de mil cadáveres dudosamente atribuibles a ninguna represión, quedaría *un resultado de unos 3700 cadáveres de supuestos represaliados encontrados en 19 años de búsquedas.* 

Pero hay más. Si comprobamos el Mapa de Fosas de Andalucía *a dia de hoy* nos encontramos con ésto :





Bien. Resulta que, como ya hemos aportado al foro en varias ocasiones, *las más de 5000 supuestas víctimas que aparecen en el Mapa Oficial **NO EXISTEN. ES MENTIRA.*


*Hallados huesos en un barranco granadino que se considera una gran fosa de la Guerra Civil*

*Los restos hallados en la fosa común de Orgiva son de animales*​

Así que vé actualizando tus datos y deja de creer los bulos, mentiras y manipulaciones con las que la extrema izmierda filoetarra quiere apuntalar una "_memoria histérica_" en la que no creen ni ellos.


----------



## Xanna (18 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Anarcocateto de guardia que no sabe lo que es un yate y lo confunde con un barquito que parece mas una patrullera que un barco de recreo. Compararlo, por ejemplo, con el yate de Alfonso XIII ( El "_Giralda_" ), de mas de 95 m de eslora y que los rojos transformaron en el Vita, o con las series "_Fortuna_" del Bribón I suena a chiste.
> 
> Sólo las vacaciones y el uso de medios de transporte del Estado por parte del Gobierno para motivos particulares en un año cuestan lo mismo que el barquito de paseo. Pero claro, no se ha oído nunca a un anarquista criticar eso* desde que los rojos empezaron a caparlos en el '36.*





a ver, peazo ignorante, una embarcación de 46 metros de eslora (el Fortuna tenia 41m,como el Azor pre-remodelcion). 30 - 40 de tripulación y personal de seguridad, panelados de lujo y doce camarotes privados que el dictador usaba con fines RECREATIVOS (pesca, ocio familiar) no es un "barcucho" ni un"barquito" es un peazo de yate que costó una auténtica FORTUNA en su época.

yate | Definición | Diccionario de la lengua española | RAE - ASALE


----------



## Xanna (18 Sep 2022)

reconocerás a un facha hepañol porque cuando un tonto coge una linde ...


----------



## klopec (18 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> a ver, peazo ignorante, una embarcación de 46 metros de eslora (el Fortuna tenia 41m,como el Azor pre-remodelcion). 30 - 40 de tripulación y personal de seguridad, panelados de lujo y doce camarotes privados que el dictador usaba con fines RECREATIVOS (pesca, ocio familiar) no es un "barcucho" ni un"barquito" es un peazo de yate
> 
> yate | Definición | Diccionario de la lengua española | RAE - ASALE



Veo que desvía muy bien el tema para mantener un interesante debate náutico. Y dígame, anarco mamporrero real, ¿ a cuál de los tres Fortunas se refiere ? 


*Fortuna III, el caro 'negocio' de veinte empresarios y un obsequio de 3.000 millones para el Rey*

El Gobierno de Jaume Matas aportó 460 millones para que la familia real se quedara en verano en Mallorca  *Fortuna III, el caro 'negocio' de veinte empresarios y un obsequio de 3.000 millones para el Rey*


Que los anarquistas hayan acabado justificando y lamiendo el culo a la monarquía borbónica es de lo que me quedaba por ver ... 

REPITO : El yate Azor, propiedad del Patrimonio Nacional, ( que no de Franco, como después comprobó Isidoro ) no demuestra ningún lujo que pudiera contradecir la austeridad del Caudillo.

No hay que comparar los interiores de los medios de transporte de quienes gobernaron después para comprobar lo cierto de la aseveración-ñ


----------



## klopec (18 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> reconocerás a un facha hepañol porque cuando un tonto coge una linde ...



La dejaste hace tiempo cuando viste que no tienes nada que aportar con tus estupideces, amigo. Deja de hablar de náutica y sigue con los datos si es que te queda vergüenza.

Coge un pico y una pala y te vas a buscar fosas, que tenéis que subir las estadísticas para que no os llamen embusteros ...  Harás mejor por la causa que diciendo chorradas aquí.


----------



## klopec (18 Sep 2022)

Por tus cojones morenos ... 

Hablando de lindes y de gilipollas. ¿ Y los datos ? Has encontrado hoy los 40000 que faltan ?


----------



## Xanna (18 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> REPITO : El yate Azor, propiedad del Patrimonio Nacional, ( que no de Franco, como después comprobó Isidoro ) no demuestra ningún lujo que pudiera contradecir la austeridad del Caudillo.



ahahahhahahhah eres un chiste malo

todos los lujos de los Borbones corren a cargo de Patrimonio Nacional (como lo hacían los de los Franco en su día) porque como bien (des)conocen los fachas ignorantes, lo caro no es TENER sino MANTENER , razon por la que el Fortuna III pasó ipso facto a ser propiedad de PN.

JC lo aprendió de su padre adoptivo. Lo pillas?

cuando un facha coge una linde ...


----------



## klopec (18 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> ahahahhahahhah eres un chiste malo
> 
> todos los lujos de los Borbones corren a cargo de Patrimonio Nacional (como lo hacían los de los Franco en su día) porque como bien (des)conocen los fachas ignorantes, lo caro no es TENER sino MANTENER , razon por la que el Fortuna III pasó ipso facto a ser propiedad de PN.
> 
> ...



No sólo los de los Borbones, sino por ejemplo, *los lujos del Perro Sánchez* ( se vé que asistió también a clases en el Pardo  ) en la finca la Mareta, el Palacio de Doñana, etc. De hecho, al pertenecer al Patrimonio Nacional, Isidoro González pudo disfrutar de unos dias de asueto en el Azor.





Ahora que tenemos claro lo del Patrimonio Nacional. ¿ Donde está la contundente prueba que nos lleve a la conclusión del enorme despilfarro llevado a cabo por Franco con el Azor ?. ¿ Hay algo que no fuera habitual en TODOS los gobierno de países y administraciones ?.

Luego me cuentas la diferencia entre los 50000 supuestas víctimas y las cifras reales de la supuesta represión en Andalucía, si tienes algo que aportar. Si no haremos un apartado para el anarquista náutico ...


----------



## Xanna (18 Sep 2022)

las víctimas del terror blanco en Andalucía se cifran en 50.000 porque ese es el número de personas con nombres y apellidos que cayeron en manos de los fachas y no se volvió a tener noticias -- independientemente de de que sus restos mortales hayan sido hallados e identificados.

Todos (…) los Nombres_ (todoslosnombres.org)


----------



## Xanna (18 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> No sólo los de los Borbones, sino por ejemplo, *los lujos del Perro ... *




no te confundas fachilla, el presidente del gobierno de turno se somete cada cuatro años al veredicto de las urnas y además comparece en el parlamento cuando la oposición le exige explicaciones (y ante un tribunal de justicia si es menester).

no asi el jefe del Estado desde 1936, al que el pueblo / los pueblos de españa mantenemos a cuerpo de rey por IMPOSICIÓN.

por imposición FRANQUISTA (reconocido por el propio Suárez)

Felipe, calienta que sales


----------



## machote hispano (18 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Otro bulo / mito que se va desmontando entre el silencio de quienes prefieren no publican datos para ocultar su fracaso y su ridículo :
> 
> Los DATOS a dia de hoy son :
> 
> ...



A lo mejor lo de Orgiva sí son animales represaliados, como les dan a los gorilas derechos humanos... Pero las gambas y chuletones de Garzón que no falten. 

Estos rojos descerebrados no dan para más. Sus desventajas intelectuales, además de la falta de honestidad, los tienen encerrados en una prisión mental, de la que no pueden escapar sin ayuda. 

A veces creo que no tienen ni pulgares oponibles, se ponen de rodillas y aceptan todo lo que le echan desde el Partido.


----------



## klopec (18 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no te confundas fachilla, el presidente del gobierno de turno se somete cada cuatro años al veredicto de las urnas y además comparece en el parlamento cuando la oposición le exige explicaciones (y ante un tribunal de justicia si es menester).
> 
> no asi el jefe del Estado desde 1936, al que el pueblo / los pueblos de españa mantenemos a cuerpo de rey por IMPOSICIÓN.
> 
> ...



Sigue derivando temas cuando se le terminan los argumentos. Es salir el perro Sánchez y aparecen las babas del mamporrero anarquista defendiendo al derrochador y sinvergüenza de su jefe. Para lo que han quedado. Otro que indultaria a Griñán porque "lo han votado". 

Entiendo que hasta los comunistas fusionarán a los anarquistas en la guerra. Despreciables.


----------



## Xanna (18 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Sigue derivando temas cuando se le terminan los argumentos...



argumentos tengo p'aburrir (franco lo pone facil)

tú sigue volviendo a por más

reanudamos a la noche que tengocosas quehacer


----------



## klopec (18 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> las víctimas del terror blanco en Andalucía se cifran en 50.000 porque ese es el número de personas con nombres y apellidos que cayeron en manos de los fachas y no se volvió a tener noticias -- independientemente de de que sus restos mortales hayan sido hallados e identificados.
> 
> Todos (…) los Nombres_ (todoslosnombres.org)



Estoy harto de comprobar el camelo de Todos(...) los nombres_ y es lamentable que se dedique dinero público para mantener semejante chapuza.

Ningún rigor, enorme cantidad de nombres que no fueron represaliados siquiera administrativamente, etc.

Las cifras aportadas por mi proceden de la Junta de Andalucía, sobre todo en periodo socialista. Teniendo en cuenta que los han pillado manipulando datos, el resultado será peor para los memoriamistas. Así que ...


----------



## Nicors (18 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no te confundas fachilla, el presidente del gobierno de turno se somete cada cuatro años al veredicto de las urnas y además comparece en el parlamento cuando la oposición le exige explicaciones (y ante un tribunal de justicia si es menester).
> 
> no asi el jefe del Estado desde 1936, al que el pueblo / los pueblos de españa mantenemos a cuerpo de rey por IMPOSICIÓN.
> 
> ...











Referéndum sobre la Ley Orgánica del Estado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org













Ley para la Reforma Política - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Referéndum sobre la Ley Orgánica del Estado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...




elecciones & referendos en la españa de franco = elecciones & refrendos en la urss

al menos desde la óptica de una democracia liberal, que es el referente de una democracia plena o avanzada.

a seguir intentándolo, fachilla


----------



## Nicors (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> elecciones & referendos en la españa de franco = elecciones & refrendos en la urss
> 
> al menos desde la óptica de una democracia liberal, que es el referente de una democracia plena o avanzada.
> 
> a seguir intentándolo, fachilla



Si le hechas un vistazo cosa que dudo veras como el régimen preparaba, a largo plazo, la transición a la democracia.
Mientras Rusia se dedicaba a invadir países que se salieran del redil del pacto de varsovia.


----------



## fluffy (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> los que dieron un golpe de Estado en porque perdieron las elecciones fue la derecha.
> 
> De hecho dieron dos: en 1932 (tras perder la generales del 31) y en 1936 (tras perder las generales del 36)
> 
> ...



Ya ha quedado demostrado que las elecciones del 36 fueron amañadas.


----------



## fluffy (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no te confundas fachilla, el presidente del gobierno de turno se somete cada cuatro años al veredicto de las urnas *y además comparece en el parlamento cuando la oposición le exige explicaciones* (y ante un tribunal de justicia si es menester


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Si le hechas un vistazo cosa que dudo veras como el régimen preparaba, a largo plazo, la transición a la democracia...



el regimen solo liberalizó la economía en los 60 porque el "nuevo Estado" se iba a pique. En 1959 , España era el pais mas pobre, piojoso y atrasado de Europa occidental (y de Europa oriental si me apuras).

franco era tonto pero no tanto y sabia que a la liberalización económica seguiria por fuerza la política (esta ultima llego tras su muerte, de otra manera no hubiera aguantado en el trono hasta el final).

Si no es por USA, la cosa hubiera acabado en otro baño de sangre ,para mayor gloria del facherio patrio LA PESTE DE ESPAÑA.

tarde y mal , como SIEMPRE


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Ya ha quedado demostrado que las elecciones del 36 fueron amañadas.



cómo iban a estar "amañadas" si en el gobierno entonces estaba la derecha, cenutrio?

donde hubo sospecha de fraude las elecciones se repitieron.

fraude historico era el de la derecha en la España profunda de caciques, sotanas y tricornios . También en 1936.


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

fluffy dijo:


>




Con Franco la oposicion estaba directamente ilegalizada.


----------



## fluffy (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Con Franco la oposicion estaba directamente ilegalizada.



Eso no invalida la idiotez de tu comentario.


----------



## fluffy (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> cómo iban a estar "amañadas" si en el gobierno entonces estaba la derecha, cenutrio?
> 
> donde hubo sospecha de fraude las elecciones se repitieron.
> 
> fraude historico era el de la derecha en la España profunda de caciques, sotanas y tricornios . También en 1936.



Lee un poco, anda. Está documentado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Por ésto, la memez cuando dice que Franco levanto el Valle exclusivamente para su gloria personal, es otro bulo mas de rojos borrachos del *odio que aparece cuando se refutan sistemáticamente todas las pomposas estupideces que inventan para injuriar a uno de los mejores gobernantes de la historia de España.*



Querrás decir el *mayor genocida* de la historia de España, a la altura de Hitler, Stalin y otros de su calaña.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> *Pío* Moa puede caer bien, mal o regular, pero es la voz del pasado que nos avisa de los peligros del presente y el futuro. Por eso hacen tantos esfuerzos en silenciarlo, en echar un manto de silencios, mentiras y manipulaciones sobre él.



Tienes la nariz llena de mierda de tanto lamerle el culo.


----------



## fluffy (19 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Querrás decir el *mayor genocida* de la historia de España, a la altura de Hitler, Stalin y otros de su calaña.



Si ejecutar asesinos tras la guerra civil te parece un genocidio, deberías releer el diccionario.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Sep 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Si ejecutar asesinos tras la guerra civil te parece un genocidio, deberías releer el diccionario.



Paracuellos se quedó corto para la escoria como tú.


----------



## fluffy (19 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Paracuellos se quedó corto para la escoria como tú.



Por qué siempre acabas las frases con el ?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Sep 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Por qué siempre acabas las frases con el ?



Porque me sale de... ya sabes.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Sep 2022)

Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente ya lo sabe. Igual que cualquiera con dos dedos de frente eligió el bando de los no vacunados.


----------



## fluffy (19 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Porque me sale de... ya sabes.



Bien! hemos coseguido que en este mensaje cambies de emoticono!


----------



## klopec (19 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Querrás decir el *mayor genocida* de la historia de España, a la altura de Hitler, Stalin y otros de su calaña.



Cuando aportes algún dato y no tu delirio cazallero, podremos tener en cuenta tu majadería.


*Franco fusiló a 22.642 personas, el Frente Popular a 70.000 – Javier Paredes*​_
Y ojo: los condenados a muerte por el franquismo lo fueron por sentencia de un tribunal y por delitos de sangre, nunca por disidencia política. En ese caso, les caían penas de prisión.

https://laverdadofende.blog/2018/09/03/franco-fusilo-a-22-642-personas-el-frente-popular-a-70-000-javier-paredes/_

Y no tienes que recurrir a Hitler o Stalin. La morralla democrática que ganó la guerra mundial les estuvo a la zaga, superando ampliamente a la legítima aplicación de la ley por parte de Franco.


_Comparaciones: después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial *las represalias en Italia provocaron 67.000 ejecutados. En Francia fusilaron a 85.000 franceses*._
_*( Del enlace anterior )*_


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Cuando aportes algún dato y no tu delirio cazallero, podremos tener en cuenta tu majadería.
> 
> 
> *Franco fusiló a 22.642 personas, el Frente Popular a 70.000 – Javier Paredes*​_
> ...



Esas cifras están manipuladas, y las fosas que aún quedan por desenterrar son el testimonio.


----------



## Nicors (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el regimen solo liberalizó la economía en los 60 porque el "nuevo Estado" se iba a pique. En 1959 , España era el pais mas pobre, piojoso y atrasado de Europa occidental (y de Europa oriental si me apuras).
> 
> franco era tonto pero no tanto y sabia que a la liberalización económica seguiria por fuerza la política (esta ultima llego tras su muerte, de otra manera no hubiera aguantado en el trono hasta el final).
> 
> ...



No ahi no tiene que ver eeuu; el maquis primero, la eta, frap y mpaiac todas a las órdenes de Moscú tenían que ser respondidas a sangre y fuego y no como eufemisticamente dice la psoe con represión. Ante actos terroristas y asesinos, garrote vil, lo normal en países civilizados por lo que eso no tiene que ver que en España estuviera Franco de Jefe del Estado.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (19 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Esas cifras están manipuladas, y las fosas que aún quedan por desenterrar son el testimonio.


----------



## todoayen (19 Sep 2022)

Solo hay que ver como estan comportandose ahora los socialistas para darse cuenta que su objetivo era y sigue siendo una republica socialista. No hace falta ni mirar la historia, dia a dia se empeñan en demostrarlo.


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No ahi no tiene que ver eeuu; el maquis primero, la eta, frap y mpaiac todas a las órdenes de Moscú tenían que ser respondidas a sangre y fuego y no como eufemisticamente dice la psoe con represión. Ante actos terroristas y asesinos, garrote vil, lo normal en países civilizados por lo que eso no tiene que ver que en España estuviera Franco de Jefe del Estado.



en ningún pais libre (civilizado) eran considerados "terroristas" salvo en la incivilizada (atrasada) España ; eran considerados movimientos de legitima resistencia a un regimen tiránico y cada sentencia de muerte que firmaba el dictador concitaba la condena del mundo occidental.

repito, a culogordo le cayó la breva de la guerra fria, de otra manera habría acabado colgado de una farola . Por eso aceptó rota y moron primero y el FMI después: para salvar el pescuezo ; nada que ver con sus supuestas convicciones democraticas LOL

vuestro generalito puso el trasero y la vaselina


----------



## todoayen (19 Sep 2022)

Y la republica que era un regimen de paz y concordia?
Y el mundo occidental aplaudia sus torturas y ejecuciones?

Pero si estaban espantados de lo que estaban haciendo!!!

A lo mejor por mundo occidental te refieres a los paises que los apoyaban.


----------



## Nicors (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> en ningún pais libre (civilizado) eran considerados "terroristas" salvo en la incivilizada (atrasada) España ; eran considerados movimientos de legitima resistencia a un regimen tiránico y cada sentencia de muerte que firmaba el dictador concitaba la condena del mundo occidental.
> 
> repito, a culogordo le cayó la breva de la guerra fria, de otra manera habría acabado colgado de una farola . Por eso aceptó rota y moron primero y el FMI después: para salvar el pescuezo ; nada que ver con sus supuestas convicciones democraticas LOL
> 
> vuestro generalito puso el trasero y la vaselina



También es cierto que Francia apoyaba a la eta permitiendo que el partido comunista francés, prosovietico y por lo tanto adalid de las libertades y la democracia acogiera, financiará y armara al ejército de Liberación Vasco otro adalid de la democracia y las libertades.

Aquí la eta democrática









Los inocentes más inocentes: los 22 ataudes blancos que dejó el terrorismo de ETA


Para #ETA estas víctimas fueron calificadas como "accidentes" o "escudos" de las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del estado




www.google.com


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> También es cierto que Francia apoyaba a la eta permitiendo que el partido comunista francés, prosovietico y por lo tanto adalid de las libertades y la democracia acogiera, financiará y armara al ejército de Liberación Vasco otro adalid de la democracia y las libertades.
> 
> Aquí la eta democrática
> 
> ...



mientras en españa no hubo democracia (reconocimiento del derecho del pueblo vasco a configurarse como un Estado libre asociado de facto si ese era el deseo del pueblo vasco) , la eta fue considerada un movimiento legitimo, asi es.

repito, se llama DEMOCRACIA

un concepto de dificil comprensión para el facherio patrio


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

perdon por el off topic pero los brits han sentado en el funeral de la queen al rey comisionista putero borracho golpista maltratador de mujeres y animales y a su cornuda al lado del "impoluto" y su zzzzzzz, que estaban intentando evitar la afoto A TODA COSTA (implicaron incluso al gobierno para evitar la situacion).

retratados para la posteridad LOL

Felipe, calienta que sales.


----------



## Nicors (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> mientras en españa no hubo democracia (reconocimiento del derecho del pueblo vasco a configurarse como un Estado libre asociado de facto si ese era el deseo del pueblo vasco) , la eta fue considerada un movimiento legitimo, asi es.
> 
> repito, se llama DEMOCRACIA
> 
> un concepto de dificil comprensión para el facherio patrio



Y una mierda inventada.
Tu no crees en la democracia, eres comunista así que lecciones pocas. Roja de mierda.

La eta legitima dice, también con felipito tacatun, y los gal.


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Y una mierda inventada.
> Tu no crees en la democracia, eres comunista así que lecciones pocas. Roja de mierda.




gñe gñe gñeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Nicors (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> gñe gñe gñeeeeeeeeee



Comunista, roja de mierda.


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Comunista, roja de mierda.




subcampeones en 1945

si pica, arrascarse


----------



## Nicors (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> subcampeones en 1945
> 
> si pica, arrascarse



Callate comunista, blanqueadora de terroristas y asesinos de niños.
Muera Rusia¡


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Callate comunista, blanqueadora de terroristas y asesinos de niños.
> Muera Rusia¡




tomate un tranquimazin de esos , chaval


----------



## Nicors (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> tomate un tranquimazin de esos , chaval



Adiós comunista, al puto ignore.


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

ya te ha costado, borrico


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


>



Pa l'ignore.


----------



## machote hispano (19 Sep 2022)

Me encanta entrar en este hilo y ver lo desesperados que están los rojeras, intentando blanquear el pucherazo de febrero del 36, y todos los asesinatos de pesohez ANTES, durante y después de la guerra civil que provocaron. 

Ni aunque roben el Banco de España OTRA VEZ podrán comprar la honestidad de los que presentan LA VERDAD, como Pío Moa, Stanley Payne y unos pocos, que prefieren tener la conciencia tranquila, y no ser estómagos agradecidos que se venden cual vulgares mujerzuelas, peor incluso, puesto que esa mancha de ser lamebotas de pesoETA es muy difícil de borrar. 

Escuchan el ruido de las elecciones generales, un clamor contra el psicópata narcisista de la moncloaca y su pandilla de sabandijas ladronas, que despilfarran el dinero en viajes y sobresueldos, cuando no en cocaina , prostíbulos y pa'asá vacas con fajos de billetes de dinero de nadie. 

Cuando todos estos parásitos marxistas vuelvan a la inmundicia de donde nunca debieron salir, los voy a ver lloriqueando tal que así:


----------



## PLS--palasaca (19 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


>



Al ilustre forero que le había dedicado, de nuevo, una aprobación del señor Paul Preston, sanfadao y mabloqueao.

Probriño él. A seguir comiendo del mismo bol de siempre.

Si es que los hay que no soportan enfrentarse al espejo.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> perdon por el off topic pero los brits han sentado en el funeral de la queen al rey comisionista putero borracho golpista maltratador de mujeres y animales y a su cornuda al lado del "impoluto" y su zzzzzzz, que estaban intentando evitar la afoto A TODA COSTA (implicaron incluso al gobierno para evitar la situacion).
> 
> retratados para la posteridad LOL
> 
> Felipe, calienta que sales.



Los de la Pérfida Albión siempre se han caracterizado por ser nuestros más mejores amigüitos del alma.

Si no hubiesen hecho algo así, SÍ que me habría llevado una sorpresa.

Momento histórico sí, el desmoronamiento de la _Commonwealth_. A vivir, como otros antes que ellos, de la memoria.

Dios salve a a la reina y todo eso.


----------



## machote hispano (19 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Al ilustre forero que le había dedicado, de nuevo, una aprobación del señor Paul Preston sanfadao y mabloqueao.
> 
> Probriño él. A seguir comiendo del mismo bol de siempre.
> 
> Si es que los hay que no soportan enfrentarse al espejo.



¡PERO oiga! Tiene que ser más suave y comedido, a ver si va a provocar que pidan la eutanasia y nos quedamos sin marionetas. 




Es broma. Leña a los rojeras subnormales analfabetos.


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Momento histórico sí, el desmoronamiento de la _Commonwealth_. A vivir, como otros antes que ellos, de la memoria.




bueno, los brits han llevado bastante mejor la disolución de su imperio que el facherío patrio. La "memoria" de la colonización es parecida, la de de la descolonización es muy diferente. Tras la IIGM, el RU lleva a cabo un desmantelamiento gradual y ordenado de su imperio basado en el reconocimiento del derecho a la auto-detreminacion de los pueblos y el respeto de los DDHH.

También es verdad que son épocas diferentes y no vienen a cuento las comparaciones. Pero mientras RU se despedía de una era desde el lado correcto de la historia, el generalito estaba a lo de siempre: suprimiendo estatutos de autonomía, fusilando a la disidencia, clausurando periódicos, ilegalizando a oposición, cerrando verjas, dando santuario a los terroristas de la OAS, masacrando saharahuies , etc.


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> mientras en españa no hubo democracia (reconocimiento del derecho del pueblo vasco a configurarse como un Estado libre asociado de facto si ese era el deseo del pueblo vasco) , la eta fue considerada un movimiento legitimo, asi es.
> 
> repito, se llama DEMOCRACIA
> 
> un concepto de dificil comprensión para el facherio patrio



¿Como Iparralde en Francia?


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> bueno, los brits han llevado bastante mejor la disolución de su imperio que el facherío patrio. La "memoria" de la colonización es parecida, la de de la descolonización es muy diferente. Tras la IIGM, el RU lleva a cabo un desmantelamiento gradual y ordenado de su imperio basado en el reconocimiento del derecho a la auto-detreminacion de los pueblos y el respeto de los DDHH.
> 
> También es verdad que son épocas diferentes y no vienen a cuento las comparaciones. Pero mientras RU se despedía de una era desde el lado correcto de la historia, el generalito estaba a lo de siempre: suprimiendo estatutos de autonomía, fusilando a la disidencia, clausurando periódicos, ilegalizando a oposición, cerrando verjas, dando santuario a los terroristas de la OAS, masacrando saharahuies , etc.











La investigación sobre la masacre de Ballymurphy abre las llagas de Ulster


El Ejército británico mató en 1971 a diez civiles en un episodio utilizado por el IRA para justificar su historia criminal




www.elcorreo.com














Masacre de Loughinisland - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org













Domingo Sangriento (1972) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿Como Iparralde en Francia?



el dia que el independentismo en Iparralde supere el 40% como lo ha hecho en Euskadi, el problema lo tendrá París que no Bayona. 

A dia de hoy , los vasco-franceses siquiera reclaman un estatuto de autonomía. 

con una "mancomunidad" les basta.

en cuanto al independentismo , dudo que supere el 10%.


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> La investigación sobre la masacre de Ballymurphy abre las llagas de Ulster
> 
> 
> El Ejército británico mató en 1971 a diez civiles en un episodio utilizado por el IRA para justificar su historia criminal
> ...


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el dia que el independentismo supere el 40% en Iparralde como lo ha hecho en Euskadi, el problema lo tendrá París que no Bayona.
> 
> A dia de hoy , los vasco-franceses siquiera reclaman un estatuto de autonomía.
> 
> con una "mancomunidad" les basta.



El la democratiquísima Italia La Padania intentó una secesión con casi el 90% de apoyos y el gobierno le dijo a Bossi que como siguieran por ese camino al día siguiente tenían el ejército en las calles. Ahí se acabó tu "democracia" europea  








Cuando la Liga Norte declaró la independencia de Padania en Italia y fue el hazmerreír de Europa


Umberto Bossi declaró la DUI de la República Federal de Padania en septiembre de 1996 y anunció un referéndum para el año siguiente. Votaron cerca de 5 millones de italianos y ningún país reconoció la Padania



www.abc.es




El apoyo a la secesión en Vascongadas es de un 22%








El apoyo a la independencia vasca se mantiene en mínimos históricos


El último Sociómetro constata que el 66% de los ciudadanos consideran buena o muy buena la situación política de Euskadi



elpais.com




En Chechenia por jugar a secesionarse por las bravas les costó que Rusia redujera Grozny a polvo lunar. 
Dad gracias que estáis en España y podéis mamonear impunemente.


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1197021



Sí, parece que las matanzas de los British los han dejado más suaves que un guante. 

Aquí en España somos más civilizados y no han hecho falta "bloody sundays" para conseguir lo mismo.


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el dia que el independentismo en Iparralde supere el 40% como lo ha hecho en Euskadi, el problema lo tendrá París que no Bayona.
> 
> A dia de hoy , los vasco-franceses siquiera reclaman un estatuto de autonomía.
> 
> ...



En la segunda vuelta, EH Bai mejora sus resultados de la primera vuelta tanto en votos (+2.303) como en porcentajes. Además de vencer en el cantón de Hendaia (52,18%), supera el 40% de los sufragios en los cantones de Donibane Lohizune (44,50%), Uztaritze-Errobi y Urdazuri (41,01%), y Euskal Mendialdea (40,80%), y el 30% de los votos en los demás cantones: Baigura y Mondarrain (39,56%), Errobi-Aturri (39,34%), y Bidaxunerria, Amikuze y Oztibarre (36,60%). La progresión en votos es reseñable en la mayoría de los cantones, dado que pasa, por ejemplo, de 1.730 a 3.110 votos en Hendaia o de 2.105 a 3.003 sufragios en Aturri-Errobi. Estos resultados posicionan al nacionalismo vasco como la segunda fuerza política, la principal alternativa al centro-derecha francés así como el primer partido de izquierdas.

Ese avance del voto nacionalista vasco en Iparralde resulta de la conjunción de una serie de factores.



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.deia.eus/opinion/2021/06/29/auge-voto-nacionalista-vasco-iparralde-1947956.amp.html


----------



## Hippy Lollas (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el RU lleva a cabo un desmantelamiento gradual y ordenado de su imperio basado en el reconocimiento del derecho a la auto-detreminacion de los pueblos y el respeto de los DDHH.



Cómo el gobierno colonial británico dejó morir de hambre a un millón de indios - BBC News Mundo

Los británicos cortana el dedo pulgar a los tejedores hindúes: imagina para qué.

La India recuerda 100 años de la masacre que cambió a Gandhi

El imperialismo. La guerra del opio


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> El apoyo a la secesión en Vascongadas es de un 22%



está en minimos porque tienen una autonomia de maximos (loque se dice un estado libre asociado de facto)

el artifice de +40% fue asnar , si mal no recuerdo


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Sí, parece que las matanzas de los British los han dejado más suaves que un guante.
> 
> Aquí en España somos más civilizados y no han hecho falta "bloody sundays" para conseguir lo mismo.
> 
> ...




el PNV no ponia bombas.

otra cosa es que subas una foto de rey extendiendo la mano a otegi por promover el proceso de paz.


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> está en minimos porque tienen una autonomia de maximos (loque se dice un estado libre asociado de facto)
> 
> el artifice de +40% fue asnar , si mal no recuerdo



Y en Francia tienen una autonomía paupérrima y los porcentajes secesionistas cada día se acercan más a los de España, ¿Sabes cuál es la diferencia? Que en Francia los golpes de Estado por las bravas, tipo secesionistas catalanes se pagan muy caros, y aquí les sale prácticamente gratis. España en realidad es un osito de peluche, pero llorar se os da muy bien.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> bueno, los brits han llevado bastante mejor la disolución de su imperio que el facherío patrio. La "memoria" de la colonización es parecida, la de de la descolonización es muy diferente. Tras la IIGM, el RU lleva a cabo un desmantelamiento gradual y ordenado de su imperio basado en el reconocimiento del derecho a la auto-detreminacion de los pueblos y el respeto de los DDHH.
> 
> También es verdad que son épocas diferentes y no vienen a cuento las comparaciones. Pero mientras RU se despedía de una era desde el lado correcto de la historia, el generalito estaba a lo de siempre: suprimiendo estatutos de autonomía, fusilando a la disidencia, clausurando periódicos, ilegalizando a oposición, cerrando verjas, dando santuario a los terroristas de la OAS, masacrando saharahuies , etc.



Ni tanto que son épocas distintas.

El RU está en lo que sería el siglo XIX de España, no en el XX.

Así que meter aquí de rondón a su monotema no aporta.

Frasco malo. Subcampeones del 45. Sí se puede. Visca el Barça. Arriba MLV.

Si de algo son ejemplo los anglos es en respetar a los pueblos y a las minorías. Ejemplos UNIVERSALES.


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Cómo el gobierno colonial británico dejó morir de hambre a un millón de indios - BBC News Mundo
> 
> Los británicos cortana el dedo pulgar a los tejedores hindúes: imagina para qué.
> 
> ...




a ver, otro facha al que le falla lacomorension lectora.

he dicho que la memoria de la colonizacion es parecida (no asi la descolonización )


----------



## Hippy Lollas (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> a ver, otro facha al que le falla lacomorension lectora.
> 
> he dicho que la memoria de la colonizacion es parecida (no asi la descolonización )



A mí no me llames facha.

El caos mundial que dejó la descolonización del Imperio británico en el siglo XX y el rol de Isabel II

La descolonización británica, germen de nuevos conflictos que llegan hasta hoy


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el PNV no ponia bombas.
> 
> otra cosa es que subas una foto de rey extendiendo la mano a otegi por promover el proceso de paz.



El Sinn Féin tampoco ponía bombas


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Y en Francia tienen una autonomía paupérrima y los porcentajes secesionistas cada día se acercan más a los de España, ¿Sabes cuál es la diferencia? Que en Francia los golpes de Estado por las bravas, tipo secesionistas catalanes se pagan muy caros, y aquí les sale prácticamente gratis. España en realidad es un osito de peluche, pero llorar se os da muy bien.



repito lo dicho: el dia que el separatismo catalan roce el 50% en Francia como lo ha hecho en España (creo que fue con mariano, curiosamente simpre es cuando gobierna ppvox jojo) el problema lo tendrá Paris que no Perpiñán (o donde tengan su sede)


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> repito lo dicho: el dia que el separatismo catalan roce el 50% en Francia como lo ha hecho en España (creo que fue con mariano, curiosamente simpre es cuando gobierna ppvox jojo) el problema lo tendrá Paris que no Perpiñán (o donde tengan su sede)



¿Ya has consultado otra vez tu bola de cristal, Lola? Ya te he puesto antes lo que le pasó a Bossi en La Padania con prácticamente el 90% de apoyos. Si Italia les amenazó con el ejército y ahí se acabó la broma, Francia directamente os aplasta como a cucarachas y no salen de la trena en 30 años. Aquí mientras tanto, se os otorga la mayor autonomía que puede tener una región en el mundo y seguís llorando y tachando de fascistas violentos y represores al peluche español. Tenéis la piel muy finita, no me extraña, siempre fuisteis orondos burguesotes en realidad.
Por eso en Francia vais más suaves que un guante y aquí vais de macarras sin media hostia, y eso es por que os lo permiten.


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> A mí no me llames facha.
> 
> El caos mundial que dejó la descolonización del Imperio británico en el siglo XX y el rol de Isabel II
> 
> La descolonización británica, germen de nuevos conflictos que llegan hasta hoy



a ver, la caida de un imperio como el britanico entraña un cataclismo mundial (como lo fue la caida de Roma o la del imperio español y como está siendo / promete ser el de USA).

eres muy libre de seguir subiendo las maldades de la perfida albion (mejor, abrete un hilo, en éste estamos hablando de la guerra civil y la dictadura como su nombre indica), yo me he limitado a comparar la "memoria histórica" post Yalta de España y RU.


----------



## Reutilizable (19 Sep 2022)

¿Sabes que el gobierno de los republicanos-que-odiaban-las-democracias solicito ayuda a Hitler antes de que lo hiciera Franco? (eran hermanos socialistas)


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> El Sinn Féin tampoco ponía bombas



martin mcguiness fue lider del IRA


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> martin mcguiness fue lider del IRA



Cuando ponía bombas no estaba en el Sinn Féin


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿Ya has consultado otra vez tu bola de cristal, Lola? Ya te he puesto antes lo que le pasó a Bossi en La Padania con prácticamente el 90% de apoyos. Si Italia les amenazó con el ejército y ahí se acabó la broma, Francia directamente os aplasta como a cucarachas y no salen de la trena en 30 años. Aquí mientras tanto, se os otorga la mayor autonomía que puede tener una región en el mundo y seguís llorando y tachando de fascistas violentos y represores al peluche español. Tenéis la piel muy finita, no me extraña, siempre fuisteis orondos burguesotes en realidad.
> Por eso en Francia vais más suaves que un guante y aquí vais de macarras sin media hostia, y eso es por que os lo permiten.




pero qué dices,Bossi siquiera fue procesado por procalmar la independencia de padania y los que montaron follon enlas calles fueron absueltos finalmente.


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Cuando ponía bombas no estaba en el Sinn Féin



tu eres tonto o te lo haces?

ah si, el multinick del borrico


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pero qué dices,Bossi siquiera fue procesado por procalmar la independencia de padania y los que montaron follon enlas calles fueron absueltos finalmente.



Te olvidas de una "pequeña" diferencia... 

"Las cosas hubieron sido muy distintas si la Liga Norte hubiese utilizado palancas institucionales (ayuntamientos y consejos regionales) para promover el independentismo. El Estado habría actuado y la Liga lo sabía. La Constitución de 1948 establece que la República es “una e indivisible” (artículo 5) y otorga poderes al jefe del Estado para disolver un consejo regional si este lleva a cabo “actos contrarios a la Constitución” (artículo 126). La República fue políticamente flexible con la Liga Norte y la gente de Bossi, una tropa muy teatral, sabía que líneas no podía pisar."









Adiós a la Padania


El 15 de septiembre de 1996, Umberto Bossi proclamó la independencia de la Padania en un acto masivo celebrado en Venecia. Se arrió la bandera italiana y fue izada la




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Reutilizable dijo:


> ¿Sabes que el gobierno de los republicanos-que-odiaban-las-democracias solicito ayuda a Hitler antes de que lo hiciera Franco? (eran hermanos socialistas)



ni idea, pero una cosa es a quien compras las armas y otra para qué las utilizas.

los fachas las utilizaron para suprimir la democracia e imponer una dictadura


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Te olvidas de una "pequeña" diferencia...
> 
> "Las cosas hubieron sido muy distintas si la Liga Norte hubiese utilizado palancas institucionales (ayuntamientos y consejos regionales) para promover el independentismo. El Estado habría actuado y la Liga lo sabía. La Constitución de 1948 establece que la República es “una e indivisible” (artículo 5) y otorga poderes al jefe del Estado para disolver un consejo regional si este lleva a cabo “actos contrarios a la Constitución” (artículo 126). La República fue políticamente flexible con la Liga Norte y la gente de Bossi, una tropa muy teatral, sabía que líneas no podía pisar."
> 
> ...




el que ha sacado el tema de padania eres tu, deja de hacer el ridículo anda


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> tu eres tonto o te lo haces?
> 
> ah si, el multinick del borrico



No, aquí el único tontaco eres tú, cuando Mcguiness pertenecía a el IRA no pertenecía al Sinn Féin. Y cuando se da la mano con la reina era VICEPRESIDENTE DEL IRLANDA DE NORTE, mamarracho.
Cuando Otegi sea vicepresidente o presidente de Vascongadas ya lo veremos prometer la constitución, darse la mano y comerse la boca con el preparao, como hizo antes Arzallus, Ibarreche, y ahora Urkullu


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el que ha sacado el tema de padania eres tu, deja de hacer el ridículo anda



Aquí el único que haces el ridículo eres tú hablando de 50% y demás gilipolleces, La Padania tenía un apoyo del 90%,¿donde esta la independencia, tuercebotas?


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> No, aquí el único tontaco eres tú, cuando Mcguiness pertenecía a el IRA no pertenecía al Sinn Féin. Y cuando se da la mano con la reina era VICEPRESIDENTE DEL IRLANDA DEL NORTE, mamarrracho.
> Cuando Otegi sea vicepresidente o presidente de Vascongadas ya lo veremos prometer la constitución, darse la mano y comerse la boca con el preparao, como hizo antes Arzallus, Ibarreche, y ahora Urkullu



mcguiness nunca tuvo que prometer la constitución porque el RU ni tiene, tontaco.

en todo caso habrá prometido cumplir con la legislación vigente en el marco de una paz negociada (st Andrewsagreement)

aqui , los principales enemigos del proceso paz en Euskadi sois los de siempre (ppvox).

desde que desapereció eta os habeis quedado sin discurso y estais deseando resucitarla (sin éxito) en la figura de Otegi et al


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> mc guiness nunca tuvo que prometer la constitución porque el RU ni tiene, ignorante.
> 
> en todo caso habrá prometido cumplir con la legislación vigente en el marco de una paz negociada (st Andrewsagreement)
> 
> ...



Quién ha dicho que Mcguiness haya prometido ninguna constitución, majadero? 
Estoy hablando de Otegi. La prometerá si quiere mangonear igual que hizo Arzallus, Ibarreche o Urkullu, y eso no tiene vuelta de hoja, no me lo ha dicho ninguna bola de cristal  
¿De qué proceso de paz hablas? ¿Es que acaso estamos en guerra con el 22% de separratas vascos? Querrás decir el proceso de mangoneo regional...


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Aquí el único que haces el ridículo eres tú hablando de 50% y demás gilipolleces, La Padania tenía un apoyo del 90%,¿donde esta la independencia, tuercebotas?



pregúnatselo tu a los padanos, a mi que me cuentas.

si han desistido pues mejor para Roma, oiga


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pregúnatselo tu a los padanos, a mi que me cuentas.



Pues te cuento que ya puede tener Vascongadas o Cataluña un 90% de separratas como tuvo La Padania, que se van a comer una mierda igual de grande que la que se comió Bossi.


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Pues te cuento que ya puede tener Vascongadas o Cataluña un 90% de separratas como tuvo La Padania, que se van a comer una mierda igual de grande que la que se comió Bossi.



pues te cuento que ya pueden los fachas cantar el cara al sol en bucle que se van a comer una mierda descomunal cuando españa se reconfigure como republica confederal en la europa federal

empezasteis a tragar mierda en 1945

y lo que os queda !


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿De qué proceso de paz hablas? ¿Es que acaso estamos en guerra con el 22% de separratas vascos?



separistas vascos + PNV+PSE+Podemos apoyan el proceso de paz en Euskadi

representan a más del 90% de los vascos

si pica, arrascarse


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pues te cuento que ya pueden los fachas cantar el cara al sol que se van a comer una mierda descomunal cuando españa se reconfigure como republica confederal en la europa federal
> 
> empezasteis a tragar mierda en 1945
> 
> y lo que os queda !



¿Eso es lo que te dice ahora la bola de cristal?  mmm que plaserrr, un montón de republiquetas bananeras gobernadas por neoliberales desde Bruselas... Me pongo palote sólo de pensarlo 

Yo no vivía en el 45 pero tengo entendido que los amos de Europa era la pérfida USA y en España en aquella época pasaba esto:







Nu sé... Pero empiezo a sospechar que en el 45 en España los que tragaban mierda no eran los fachas precisamente...


----------



## PLS--palasaca (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> separistas vascos + PNV+PSE+Podemos apoyan el proceso de paz en Euskadi
> 
> son más del 90% de los vascos
> 
> si pica, arrascarse



¿Los que tienen la bala en la nuca cuentan como vascos con derecho a voto?

¿Los que tuvieron que abandonar tierras vascas para evitar tener una subida de metales pesados en el cuerpo también cuentan como vascos con derecho a voto?


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> ¿Los que tienen la bala en la nuca cuentan como vascos con derecho a voto?
> 
> ¿Los que tuvieron que abandonar tierras vascas para evitar tener una subida de metales pesados en el cuerpo también cuentan como vascos con derecho a voto?


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

¿qué parte no entedéis de* SUBCAMPEONES EN 1945* ?


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> separistas vascos + PNV+PSE+Podemos apoyan el proceso de paz en Euskadi
> 
> son más del 90% de los vascos
> 
> si pica, arrascarse



Te repito ¿que proceso de paz? ¿Es que hay alguna guerra? Ah, sí! El proceso burguesote de más dinerito dices? Por que el apoyo al secesionismo está ahora mismo en el 22% como ya te he demostrado antes. 

Pero es que cuando gobernaba Rajoy tampoco estaba mucho mejor ya que el apoyo a la independencia en 2017 era de un 25%. 
Yo creo que los que tienen que arrascarse por que les pique sois los separratas, que a pesar de dilapidar miles de millones en lavados de cerebro el separatismo no despega ni con Red Bull 

Sigue acariciando esa bola tuya, que nos está dando momentos gloriosos


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> ¿qué parte no entedéis los fachas de* SUBCAMPEONES EN 1945* ?



¿Cuál de los dos dices que quedaron subcampeones en el 45?¿El Atletic de Bilbao o el Barsa?


----------



## PLS--palasaca (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


>



¿Esos también tienen derecho a voto en tierras vascas?


----------



## Eremita (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> separistas vascos + PNV+PSE+Podemos apoyan el proceso de paz en Euskadi
> 
> representan a más del 90% de los vascos
> 
> si pica, arrascarse



La realidad es que todos esos, nacieron españoles, viven como españoles, morirán como españoles (quitando a 4 exiliados), han tenido hijos y nietos españoles, y continuarán el ciclo eternamente. Como debe ser. Como mandan los cánones.
Con sus DNIs y pasaportes españoles.
España es una y no 51. Y al que no le guste España, que se vaya.


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> ¿Esos también tienen derecho a voto en tierras vascas?



A esos como se les ocurriera hacer una DUI en el Ulster tienen al ejército británico al día siguiente en las calles, y no repartiendo caramelos precisamente. 

Esta es la democracia brit que le gusta a @Xanna


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> A esos como se les ocurriera hacer una DUI en el Ulster tienen al ejército británico al día siguiente en las calles, y no repartiendo caramelos precisamente.
> 
> Esta es la democracia brit que le gusta a @Xanna



el proceso de paz en el Ulster es la prueba viviente de que las soluciones negociadas son superiores a las impuestas, algo que los fachas rojigualdos NUNCA ENTENDEREIS como ha quedado nuevamente demostrado en el Pais Vasco.

da igual, acabaréis en la papelera de la historia, de donde nunca debisteis salir.


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el proceso de paz en el Ulster es la prueba viviente de que las soluciones negociadas son superiores a las impuestas, algo que los fachas rojigualdos NUNCA ENTENDEREIS como ha quedado nuevamente demostrado en el Pais Vasco.
> 
> da igual, acabaréis en la papelera de la historia, de donde nunca debisteis salir.



Ya quisieran los irlandeses del Ulster tener la décima parte de autonomía y competencias que tienen aquí Vascongadas y Cataluña. Tu odio a tu país te ciega y solo dices majaderías.
*Reino Unido, donde suspender la autonomía del Ulster es 'normal'*





Una mujer empuja un cochecito delante de un mural paramilitar en Belfast. Cathal McNaughtonReuters

La 'Direct Rule', aplicada repetidamente, es la versión dura del artículo 155 de la Constitución.

19 OCT. 2017
La amenaza de la _Direct Rule_ o _Administración Directa_ ha sido una constante durante la turbulenta relación entre* Londres* y *Belfast*. En cuatro ocasiones desde los Acuerdos de Viernes Santo de 1998, el Gobierno británico ha decretado la suspensión directa de la autonomía de *Irlanda del Norte* ante la incapacidad de las fuerzas unionistas y nacionalistas de llegar a un acuerdo de gobierno.
La suspensión más larga ocurrió entre 2002 y 2007, con *Tony Blair* como primer ministro. En ese período (al igual que en febrero de 2000 y en agosto y septiembre de 2001), la* Asamblea local de Stormont* quedó en suspenso y la *Secretaría de Estado para Irlanda del Norte* asumió el control desde Londres. Pese al impacto político de la _Administración Directa_, la frecuencia con la que se ha ejercido en el Ulster (31 de los 45 años desde 1972) ha terminado convirtiendo la medida de emergencia en un asunto apenas tecnocrático.
Entre 2002 y 2007, sin ir más lejos, los 10 departamentos del Gobierno local fueron transferidos a un equipo integrado por cuatro diputados ingleses y escoceses (*Jane Kennedy*, *Des Browne*, *Angela Smith* y *Angela Pearson*) instalados en la Oficina para Irlanda del Norte en Londres. Los cargos políticos en el Ulster (incluido el ministro principal) despejaron sus despachos y las transferencias de Economía, Finanzas, Justicia, Educación, Salud, Comunidades, Infraestructuras y Agricultura fueron gestionadas desde la capital británica por altos funcionarios, con la misión de mantener operativa la maquinaria del Gobierno local y sin interferencia política (salvo consultas ocasionales).


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Ya quisieran los irlandeses del Ulster tener la décima parte de autonomía y competencias que tienen aquí Vascongadas y Cataluña. Tu odio a tu país te ciega y solo dices majaderías.
> *Reino Unido, donde suspender la autonomía del Ulster es 'normal'*
> 
> 
> ...



se te olvida un pequeño detalle: la autonomía del Ulster puede dejar de ser parte del RU si sus habitantes así lo deciden.


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> se te olvida un pequeño detalle: la autonomía del Ulster puede dejar de ser parte del RU si sus habitantes así lo deciden.



Y a ti se te olvida otro, que Irlanda, al igual que Escocia es una nación y Vascongadas y Cataluña son regiones españolas que no han sido nación nunca. Así que no me vengas con esos viejos trucos patateros que no cuelan.


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

a ver fachillas.

vais mal, pero que muy mal, si lo que pretendeis es presentar al generalito como un democrata y al monarca de la gran bretaña como un dictador.

no va a funcionar, mejor os ahorrais el esfuerzo


----------



## Xanna (19 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Y a ti se te olvida otro, que Irlanda, al igual que Escocia es una nación y Vascongadas y Cataluña son regiones españolas que no han sido nación nunca. Así que no me vengas con esos viejos trucos patateros que no cuelan.



el que ha sacado el tema de Irlanda al hilo de Euskadi eres tú LOL

y te ha salido el tiro por la culata

para variar


----------



## PLS--palasaca (19 Sep 2022)

Dios salve a la Reina, y al Rey, y al Rey.

No hace falta decir nada del RU. Su historia habla por ellos.


----------



## Berrón (19 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el que ha sacado el tema de Irlanda al hilo de Euskadi eres tú LOL
> 
> y te ha salido el tiro por la culata
> 
> para variar



No, trilero, tú eres el que has puesto de ejemplo chupi democrático a los ingleses en comparación a España, ¿recuerdas? Y el tiro por la culata te ha salido a ti, no proyectes. Y te ha salido por la culata porque ha quedado más claro que el caldo de un asilo, que los ingleses han sido mucho más represores con NACIONES SOBERANAS que los españoles con sus provincias. Jamás España ha cometido las canalladas que ha cometido Inglaterra con los irlandeses, JAMÁS, así que ten un poco de amor propio, deja de lamer las botas de Albión, y cuenta hasta 10 antes de vomitar tu odio y tu endofóbia compulsiva.


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Jamás España ha cometido las canalladas que ha cometido Inglaterra con los irlandeses, JAMÁS



te parecerá poca canallada invitar a la aviación nazi y la de la Italia fascista a bombardear provincias españolas como hizo vuestro generalito.

ya se les podia haber ocurrido a los ingleses para acabar con el separatismo irlandés.

ojo, pilotos y aviones para hacerlo tenian de sobra.


----------



## Berrón (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> te parecerá poca canallada invitar a la aviación nazi y la de la Italia fascista a bombardear provincias españolas como hizo vuestro generalito.
> 
> ya se les podia haber ocurrido a los ingleses acabar con el independentismo irlandés bombardeandoles desde el aire.
> 
> ojo, pilotos y aviones para hacerlo tenian de sobra.



Estáis la canalla roja como para dar lecciones de bombardeos, no te jode...


*Ataques de la aviación republicana sobre objetivos civiles: el bombardeo de Cabra*
*El 7 de noviembre de 1938 tres aviones soviéticos con tripulación española bombardearon, de manera imprevisible, la pequeña población cordobesa*





Imagen de ciudadanos de Cabra tras el bombardeo FOTO: LA RAZÓN


Hace mas de diez años, el profesor* Rob Stradling*, catedrático emérito de la Universidad de Gales, intervino en un congreso en Madrid sobre los *bombardeos aéreos y matanzas de niños por la aviación roja* sobre poblaciones de la zona rebelde. En ella habló de la “barbarie del otro” como una de las mejores armas de la propaganda de guerra: “Todo el mundo cree en las atrocidades del enemigo y en absoluto las de su propio bando, y *siempre sin molestarse en examinar los datos*”.
En la actualidad existe un pensamiento oficial, oficialmente unánime, de que solo los nacionales emplearon los bombardeos sobre ciudades y población civil como arma de guerra. Pero esto, no solo no fue así -escribe Stardling- sino que, *en realidad, fueron los republicanos los que emplearon de forma masiva este instrumento de guerra*, los mayores culpables de tales crímenes.
Poblaciones como Oviedo, Granada, Zaragoza, y Sevilla padecieron más de 400 ataques, a los que tenemos que sumar los ataques a Pamplona, Huesca, Toledo, Teruel, Talavera, Córdoba, Cáceres, Salamanca, Segovia, Burgos... y un intento fallido sobre Vitoria. *Oviedo sufrió 208 ataques durante el asedio.*
En febrero de 1938 el cardenal* católico británico Hinsley afirmaba sobre los bombardeos republicanos*: “A lo largo de diez y ocho meses, poblaciones de las zonas nacionales han sufrido bombardeos frecuentes a manos de las fuerzas aéreas gubernamentales. La fuente que cito para ello es el periódico oficial barcelonés ‘La Vanguardia’, desde el 20 de julio de 1936 hasta el 26 de enero de 1938. Se trata de un elenco de lugares a160 kilómetros en la retaguardia, por ejemplo *Sevilla y Salamanca el pasado mes* (...) Hay más casos iguales como Algeciras, Tetuán, Granada, Valladolid, etcétera”





Bombardeo de Cabra FOTO: LA RAZÓN
*No hubo ninguna gran ciudad en la España nacional libre de los ataques de “la Gloriosa”.* Fue la aviación del Frente Popular la que inauguró el bombardeo de ciudades abiertas de la retaguardia enemigas que no eran objetivos militares. Señala Stardling que, después de Guernica, “todo quedó excusado por el eufemismo de ‘represalia’ ante las llamas ‘atrocidades’ del enemigo”.
En el verano de 1938 la Sociedad de Naciones pidió a ambos bandos informes oficiales sobre ataques sueltos. Ambos bandos enviaron informes cargando las tintas sobre los bombardeos enemigos. *Burgos, sede del gobierno de Franco, sufrió 2.100 ataques aislados que produjeron 19.000 bajas*, entre muertos y heridos, en la población no combatientes, una cifra exagerada, pero que cuenta parcialmente una realidad. La propaganda de guerra republicana, incuestionablemente mejor y más eficiente que la de los nacionales, trasmitió las exageradas cifras dadas por Negrín de 25.000 niños muertos en 1.054 ataques nacionales.
De todos los bombardeos realizados por uno y otro bando en la Guerra de España es, sin lugar a dudas, el más conocido el de Guernica. Si para arremeter contra la aviación nacional siempre se cita Guernica, resulta *obligado recordar el bombardeo de Cabra*, patria chica de la vicepresidenta Carmen Calvo.
En 1938 Cabra tenía una población cercana a los veinte mil habitantes. El día 7 de noviembre, hacia las 7:31 horas de la mañana, tres aviones soviéticos Katiuska SB-2 que habían despegado del campo de aviación de Los Guerreros en Fuente Álamo de Murcia, *bombardearon, de manera imprevisible, la pequeña población de Cabra*. Un pueblo que carecía de todo interés militar pues estaba lejos del frente, situado muy atrás en la retaguardia enemiga. Atacar Cabra facilitaba el* regreso sin problemas a sus bases de los aviones republicanos pues la aviación rebelde de caza operaba en el frente*. En estas fechas la aviación nacional ya era la dueña casi absoluta del campo de batalla del aire.





Casa destrozada por una bomba en el barrio de La Villa, en Cabra FOTO: LA RAZÓN
Los Katiuska bombardearon Cabra, una población rural, dentro de la estrategia de la aviación republicana de arrasar pueblos de retaguardia de la zona nacional de forma inesperada, dentro del objetivo de aterrorizar a la población civil enemiga. El ataque *causó 86 muertos y 117 heridos,* en su totalidad personas civiles. Entre ellos gran número mujeres, niños y ancianos, pues los hombres en edad militar estaba en el frente.
Los autores del bombardeo, en su parte de guerra del 7 de noviembre, indicaban, únicamente, que *“se batió el objetivo”, omitiendo cualquier referencia al objetivo o a las consecuencias del ataque*: “A las 7,27 despegaron tres B. K. para efectuar un servicio de reconocimiento y bombardeo de Cabra. Se batió el objetivo eficazmente observándose las explosiones en el centro del pueblo. Se obtuvieron fotografías del frente reconocido. No se observó caza enemiga ni se les hostilizó con fuego antiaéreo, tomando tierra todos los aparatos sin novedad” (AHEA. Sig. A 168, documento 54. Parte de operaciones del 7 de noviembre de 1938). El *gobierno republicano nunca reconoció el “error” de sus aviadores que bombardearon Cabra*, pues era una práctica habitual el bombardeo de ciudades y pueblos, ni pidieron lógicamente disculpas por las consecuencias del ataque. Por su parte, los nacionales, recogían con las siguientes palabras el ataque a Cabra: “La aviación roja, huyendo de los encuentros aéreos que tantas pérdidas le cuesta y alejándose de todo objetivo militar, lleva varios días dedicada a batir pueblos civiles de la zona nacional, lo más alejados posible de las actividades militares y desde los que les es fácil la huida”.* ¡La guerra es así!*





Placa conmemorativa del bombardeo FOTO: LA RAZÓN
ARCHIVADO ENHistoriaGuerra Civil española


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Estáis la canalla roja como para dar lecciones de bombardeos, no te jode...
> 
> 
> *Ataques de la aviación republicana sobre objetivos civiles: el bombardeo de Cabra*
> ...



Cabra fue un error ; por contra, los golpistas bombardearon SISTEMATICAMENTE objetivos civiles.


----------



## Berrón (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Cabra fue un error ; por contra, los golpistas bombardearon SISTEMATICAMENTE objetivos civiles.



Vuelve a leer el texto, trilero, ojalá hubiera sido sólo el bombardeo de Cabra sobre objetivos civiles. Que lloras mucho y tienes muy poca vergüenza


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Vuelve a leer el texto, trilero, ojalá hubiera sido sólo el bombardeo de Cabra sobre objetivos civiles. Que lloras mucho y tienes muy poca vergüenza



si claro, por eso los bombardeos franquistas merecieron la reprobación del senado de USA, del gobierno UK, de la Cruz Roja y del mísmisimo papa en el Vaticano , además del establecimiento de una Comisión internacional independiente que pudo certificar que los fachas tenían como objetivo a los no combatientes.


----------



## Berrón (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> si claro, por eso los bombardeos franquistas merecieron la reprobación del senado de USA, del gobierno UK, de la Cruz Roja y del mísmisimo papa en el Vaticano , además del establecimiento de una Comisión internacional independiente que pudo certificar que los fachas tenían como objetivo a los no combatientes.



¿*Acaso no sufrieron voladuras de minas y bombardeos aéreos y artilleros los civiles refugiados, mujeres, niños y ancianos, en el Alcázar de Toledo, el Santuario de Santa María de la Cabeza o en los reductos de Teruel? ¿Acaso no utilizó el gobierno republicano buques-prisión con prisioneros civiles para proteger sus puertos como en Barcelona o Vizcaya, según denunció reiteradamente la Cruz Roja Internacional? ¿Acaso la aviación republicana no bombardeó Cabra, una población sin objetivos militares, en día de mercado? *
¿No bombardeó el Frente Popular las poblaciones costeras entre Málaga y Almería, ambas capitales incluidas? *se contaron cerca de 4.000 personas asesinadas por las fuerzas del gobierno republicano en los primeros meses de la contienda*.

*El bombardeo de Jaén en 1937: más muertos que en Guernica un mes antes*
*Una sola pasada letal de seis bombarderos Junckers pilotados por republicanos, y no alemanes, dejó más víctimas que el célebre ataque sobre la villa vasca









El bombardeo de Jaén en 1937: más muertos que en Guernica un mes antes


Una sola pasada letal de seis bombarderos Junckers pilotados por españoles, y no alemanes, dejó más víctimas que el célebre ataque sobre la villa vasca




www.elconfidencial.com






Bombardeo de Córdoba 

Hasta diciembre de 1936, las bombas arrojadas por los aviones republicanos no fueron realizadas hacia ningún objetivo militar concreto sino a la propia población civil. Cayeron bombas entre otros en la Casa de Socorro, el Hospital de Agudos, Hospital Psiquiátrico así como en numerosos comercios y edificios.











Bombardeos de Córdoba (1936-1939) - Cordobapedia - La Enciclopedia Libre de Córdoba







cordobapedia.wikanda.es






«El cerco a Oviedo fue terrible, más dramático que el bombardeo de Guernica»*








«El cerco a Oviedo fue terrible, más dramático que el bombardeo de Guernica»


«El rector Alas era culto y de izquierdas; los militares no se andaban con chiquitas, y él se identificó con el Socorro Rojo y fue a ver a la Pasionaria»




www.lne.es







Bombardeo sobre poblacion civil en Granada:









La campana que avisaba a los granadinos de los bombardeos de la Guerra Civil


El Cuerpo de Bomberos de Granada es el más antiguo de España y cuida su tradición con un pequeño museo de objetos utilizados por sus efectivos a lo largo de estos años




www.ideal.es







Bombardeo sobre población civil en Sevilla





__





LA AVIACIÓN REPUBLICANA BOMBARDEÓ SEVILLA






lasevillaquenovemos.com






Bombardeo sobre población civil en Zaragoza:








Cuando Zaragoza fue bombardeada: así sufrió la guerra civil la capital aragonesa


El conflicto en Ucrania hace recordar a Europa los años más negros de su historia




www.elperiodicodearagon.com






Bombardeo sobre población civil en Pamplona:








Víctimas civiles en bombardeos republicanos sobre la Navarra insurgente - Pompaelo


Navarra fue, a lo largo de toda la Guerra Civil española, segura retaguardia del bando




pompaelo.org






Bombardeo sobre población civil en Huesca








Huesca recuerda el asedio bajo las bombas durante la guerra civil con unas jornadas


Hoy se cumple el 70 aniversario del final del cerco sufrido por la ciudad durante dos años, uno de los más largos en España




www.heraldo.es







Bombardeo sobre población civil en Teruel








El bombardeo olvidado: el terror cayó del cielo sobre Alcañiz en marzo de 1938


14 aviones bombarderos del Ejército italiano mataron a alrededor de medio millar de personas en un ataque ordenado por el bando sublevado




www.eldiario.es






Bombardeo sobre población civil en Cáceres








75 años del bombardeo de la ciudad


El bando nacional silenció el ataque, que dejó un número de fallecidos aún sin confirmar, entre 35 y 50El 23 de julio de 1937, aviones soviéticos aterrorizaron a los cacereños con




www.hoy.es






Bombardeo sobre población civil en Salamanca








El bombardeo que sufrió la ciudad de Salamanca un 21 de enero de hace 83 años


El ataque aéreo más mortífero que sufrió Salamanca durante la Guerra Civil tuvo lugar el 21 de enero de 1938, con el saldo de doce fallecidos




www.salamanca24horas.com






Bombardeo sobre población civil en Segovia








Los bombardeos del bando gubernamental en Castilla la Vieja y el Reino de León durante la Guerra Civil Española: el terror en la retaguardia insurgente durante el año 1936


Los bombardeos del bando gubernamental en Castilla la Vieja y el Reino de León durante la Guerra Civil Española: el terror en la retaguardia insurgente durante el año 1936



www.academia.edu






Bombardeo sobre población civil en Burgos








Imágenes de un Guernica burgalés


El investigador Miguel Vivanco halla en una vieja publicación francesa dos instantáneas del primer bombardeo que sufrió Burgos durante la Guerra Civil




www.diariodeburgos.es






Bombardeo sobre población civil en Tetuan








Wikiwand - Bombardeo de Tetuán


Ataque aéreo de la Guerra Civil Española




www.wikiwand.com







Bombardeo sobre población civil en Algeciras








BOMBARDEO DE ALGECIRAS POR EL ACORAZADO JAIME I EN 1936.


Este artículo se compone de dos redacciones cuyos autores son: José María Contreras y José Manuel Algarbani BOMBARDEO DE ALGECIRAS POR EL ACORAZADO JAIME I EN 1936. Artículo y fotos de José María Contreras Notario. El día




aepa2015.com








Bombardeo sobre población civil en Valladolid








Bombardeo de Valladolid - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Y así podíamos seguir con Toledo, Talavera, etc etc etc...
Si a un gusano como tú, todos esos bombardeos te la traen al pairo, no vengas a pedir aquí solidaridad ni preocupación por los bombardeos del contrario, hipócrita enfermo de sectarismo.


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

también podría tirarme yo media hora subiendo innumerables artículos de los bombardeos fascistas (fueron bastante más numerosos, profundos y mortíferos) pero no voy a entrar en tan estúpido juego.

más allá de las guerras de propaganda consustanciales a toda guerra, los bombardeos que concitaron la reprobación internacional (y del público en general) fueron los del bando fascista. Los fachas caéis gordos entre la gente de bien, qué se le va a hacer.

y solo a un zote como Franco se le ocurre intentar acabar con el nacionalismo vasco y catalan a bombazo limpio.

en cuanto la palmó, vascos y catalanes volvieron a lo suyo como era de esperar --eso si, más legitimados que nunca por los horrores del franquismo.


----------



## Berrón (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> también podría tirarme yo media hora subiendo innumerables artículos de los bombardeos fascistas (son bastante más numerosos, insistentes y mortiferos) pero no voy entrar en tan estúpido juego.
> 
> más allá de las guerras de propaganda consustanciales a toda guerra, los bombardeos que concitaron la reprobación internacional (y del público en general) fueron los del bando fascista.
> 
> ...



Pero cítame, cagón! 
La diferencia es que los bombardeos por parte de los nacionales ya los conocemos todos porque están repetidos hasta la náusea por la propaganda de la televisión y de mil películas sobre la guerra civil, mientras que estos que yo pongo son silenciados, ya esté mandando la izquierda o los PPeros. 
Y como veo que a tí, como buen rojo psicópata te dan igual todos esos muertos civiles, muchos de ellos ni serían de derechas, pues no vengas pidiendo que a los demás nos importe una mierda el cacareado y cansino bombardeo de Guernica, que ya aburre de la propaganda barata que se le ha dado, a pesar de ser muy inferior a muchos de los que yo he puesto. 
Esa "reprobación" internacional está hecha por la misma basura intelectualóide que ahora se tira de los pelos en Francia por el nuevo libro de Pío Moa, hipócritas como tú a los que solo le importan los crímenes cometidos por el bando contrario a su ideología. 
Franco no bombardeó Guernica por ser Vasca, si no por estar en el bando del Frente Popular, pero no tardaron mucho los vascos en traicionar a la República, que eso nunca lo contáis, eh? Como tampoco contáis la cobardía de los vascos que huyeron como conejos de los mediocres italianos, que hasta los nacionales se reían de los spaghetti. 
Y para terminar como siempre hay que leer a la mierda roja confundir separratas con "vascos y catalanes", cuando te acabo de poner que el secesionismo en Vascongadas no supera el 22%, y en Cataluña nunca superó el 50%, pero eso sí, siempre os llenáis la boca de "vascos y catalanes". Si es que no dais para más...


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Pero cítame, cagón!
> La diferencia es que los bombardeos por parte de los nacionales ya los conocemos todos porque están repetidos hasta la náusea por la propaganda de la televisión y de mil películas sobre la guerra civil, mientras que estos que yo pongo son silenciados, ya esté mandando la izquierda o los PPeros.
> Y como veo que a tí, como buen rojo psicópata te dan igual todos esos muertos civiles, muchos de ellos ni serían de derechas, pues no vengas pidiendo que a los demás nos importe una mierda el cacareado y cansino bombardeo de Guernica, que ya aburre de la propaganda barata que se le ha dado, a pesar de ser muy inferior a muchos de los que yo he puesto.
> Esa "reprobación" internacional está hecha por la misma basura intelectualóide que ahora se tira de los pelos en Francia por el nuevo libro de Pío Moa, hipócritas como tú a los que solo le importan los crímenes cometidos por el bando contrario a su ideología.
> ...



los que os reis de los muertos en las cunetas (entre los que se hallan decenas de miles de civiles) sois los fachas -- en este hilo sin ir más lejos, así que no me vengas con cuentos, que se os ve más auténticos cuando vais de lo que sois (me ahorro el calificativo)

y vascos y catalanes no serán todos rojos e independentistas (tampoco he afirmado nunca que lo fueran) pero el 80% reclama un autogobierno de máximos y franco de estatutos de autonomía no quería oír hablar.

ale, colacao y a dormir

mañana seguimos con las clases de democracia, que vais muy necesitados.


----------



## Berrón (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> los que os reis de los muertos en las cunetas (entre los que se hallan decenas de miles de civiles) sois los fachas -- en este hilo sin ir más lejos, así que no me vengas con cuentos, que se os ve más auténticos cuando vais de lo que sois (me ahorro el calificativo)
> 
> y vascos y catalanes no serán todos rojos e independentistas (tampoco he afirmado nunca que lo fueran) pero el 80% reclama una autonomía de máximos y franco de estatutos de autonomía no quería oír hablar.
> 
> ale, colacao y a dormir



Pobrecico... que tú no te ríes de los muertos del otro bando, claro que no, sólo hay que dar un repaso a tus comentarios, y a los de otros como tú 
Ya hay una autonomía de máximos, ya quisieran las demás regiones europeas con pretensiones secesionistas tener la mitad de competencias que tienen las regiones de Vascongadas y Cataluña en España, así que menos llorar y más preocuparse por los problemas reales de los ciudadanos y no de los delirios burguesotes separratas.
Y por último, ya quisieran los separratas tener la calidad literaria en catalán y en vasco y la cultura regional que había en la época de Franco.
Clases de democracia dice... Cuando te han puesto decenas de veces los pucherazos electorales del Frente Popular denunciados por los propios republicanos 
Venga, un té inglés, y a dormir


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Pobrecico... que tú no te ríes de los muertos del otro bando, claro que no, sólo hay que dar un repaso a tus comentarios, y a los de otros como tú
> Ya hay una autonomía de máximos, ya quisieran las demás regiones europeas con pretensiones secesionistas tener la mitad de competencias que tienen las regiones de Vascongadas y Cataluña en España, así que menos llorar y más preocuparse por los problemas reales de los ciudadanos y no de los delirios burguesotes separratas.
> Y por último, ya quisieran los separratas tener la calidad literaria en catalán y en vasco y la cultura regional que había en la época de Franco.
> Venga, un té inglés, y a dormir



te vuelvo a repetir: no tengo por costumbre reírme de las víctimas civiles de un conflicto armado como hacen los fachas con los muertos en las cunetas y los perros que les mean encima. Si tienes pruebas, las pones y si no te callas, peazo de facha mentiroso y difamador.

a lo que iba: en una democracia, las aspiraciones o delirios de la burguesía catalana son tan legítimas como las aspiraciones o delirios de la burguesía castellana y cada cual se preocupa de lo que le parece oportuno y no de lo que deciden los fachas.

si pica, arrascarse, No haber quedado subcampeones en 1945.


----------



## Berrón (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> te vuelvo a repetir: no tengo por costumbre reírme de las víctimas civiles de un conflicto armado como hacen los fachas con los muertos en las cunetas y los perros que les mean encima. Si tienes pruebas, las pones y si no te callas, peazo de facha mentiroso y difamador.
> 
> a lo que iba: en una democracia, las aspiraciones o delirios de la burguesía catalana son tan legítimas como las aspiraciones o delirios de la burguesía castellana y cada cual se preocupa de lo que le parece oportuno y no de lo que deciden los fachas.
> 
> si pica, arrascarse, No haber quedado subcampeones en 1945.



Te repito ¿quién dices que quedaron subcampeones en 1945, el Atlétic de Bilbao o el Barsa? 







 
Jódete, rojo, 40 años de PAZ franquista. A PASTAR!


----------



## klopec (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> te vuelvo a repetir: no tengo por costumbre reírme de las víctimas civiles de un conflicto armado como hacen los fachas con los muertos en las cunetas y los perros que les mean encima. Si tienes pruebas, las pones y si no te callas, peazo de facha mentiroso y difamador.
> 
> si pica, arrascarse, No haber quedado subcampeones en 1945.



Jode mucho cuando te pillan mintiendo, manipulando y falseando la historia para hacerte la víctima e intentar cambiarla en tu propio beneficio. *Mercaderes de muertos,* se podría decir.

Y debe joder más cuando te lo hacen con datos, pruebas e información que no puedes desmontar.

No hay nada que no pueda curar el agua y el ajo, patrimonio rojo desde el '36 ..


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Te repito ¿quién dices que quedaron subcampeones en 1945, el Atlétic de Bilbao o el Barsa?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1197667
> 
> ...





si no es por la guerra fría, el generalito habría acabado como hitler o mussolini.

muerto vuestro caudillo en 1975 y caido el muro en 1989, se os acabó la poca fiesta fascista que os quedada.

a seguir tragando democracia española, fachillas

y lo que os queda


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Jode mucho cuando te pillan mintiendo, manipulando y falseando la historia para hacerte la víctima e intentar cambiarla en tu propio beneficio. *Mercaderes de muertos,* se podría decir.
> 
> Y debe joder más cuando te lo hacen con datos, pruebas e información que no puedes desmontar.
> 
> No hay nada que no pueda curar el agua y el ajo, patrimonio rojo desde el '36 ..




ven a por más cuando quieras fachilla, que te voy a dar hasta en el paladar.

los de tu calaña no necesitan más datos que este:

*SUBCAMPEONES EN 1945*


----------



## Berrón (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> si no es por la guerra fría, el generalito habría acabado como hitler o mussolini.
> 
> muerto vuestro caudillo en 1975 y caido el muro en 1989, se os acabó la poca fiesta fascista que os quedada.
> 
> ...








Otra ucronía más de nuestra burbruja Lola


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1197703
> 
> Otra ucronía más de nuestra burbruja Lola




no vas a conseguir desviar el tema del hilo , pero si tienes mono de franco ya sabes dónde está el frente.

cruces gamadas y demás basura supremacista las tienes en los dos bandos, de modo que no tienes excusa.


----------



## Nicors (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> si no es por la guerra fría, el generalito habría acabado como hitler o mussolini.
> 
> muerto vuestro caudillo en 1975 y caido el muro en 1989, se os acabó la poca fiesta fascista que os quedada.
> 
> ...



MONARQUIA PARLAMENTARIA
JEFE DEL ESTADO: SU MAJESTAD DON FELIPE VI.


----------



## Berrón (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no vas a conseguir desviar el tema del hilo , pero si tienes mono de franco ya sabes dónde está el frente.
> 
> cruces gamadas y demás basura supremacista las tienes en los dos bandos, de modo que no tienes excusa.



No, Lola, no, nadie va a desviar el tema del hilo porque a los que más nos interesa que no se olvide lo que pasó, es a nosotros, a vosotros os interesa que se olvide esto, por ejemplo:

*Joan Peiró*





Anarquista catalán de gran relevancia, fue secretario general de la CNT y sufrió prisión por esta causa varias veces. Escribió Peligro en la retaguardia en 1936, denunciando los desmanes de las milicias frentepopulistas. Fue ejecutado por el régimen franquista en 1942.

_*"Todos los partidos, desde Estat Català al POUM, pasando por Esquerra Republicana y el Partido Socialista Obrero catalán, han dado un contingente de ladrones y asesinos por lo menos igual al de la CNT y la FAI".*_

- PEIRÓ, Joan; _Perill a la retaguardia_ (1936)


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> No, Lola, no, nadie va a desviar el tema del hilo porque a los que más nos interesa que no se olvide lo que pasó, es a nosotros, a vosotros os interesa que se olvide esto, por ejemplo:
> 
> *Joan Peiró*
> 
> ...




+80% de los catalanes reclama una autonomía de máximos , +70% no quiere al rey, y la democracia española ha de buscar una solución. 

en cuanto a lo de no olvidar el pasado, una vez asumido el hecho en 1976 que los crímenes franquistas quedarían impunes por el bien de la convivencia, para todo lo tenemos la ley de Memoria Histórica.


----------



## machote hispano (20 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> MONARQUIA PARLAMENTARIA
> JEFE DEL ESTADO: SU MAJESTAD DON FELIPE VI.



No se olvide explicar el significado de su avatar:







Que por cierto, la tengo cerca. 

Y el brazo del otro tipo se dice que está oculto por un grupo secreto, que lo usan para rascarse y otras cosas... 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
Subcampeones 1945 dicen... Ese 9º Año Triunfal Paco estaba levantando España desde las ruinas que dejaron los rojos traidores, ladrones y genocidas. 

Para Subcampeones los de 1990 Disolución de la Unión Soviética - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Quedaba acreditada la falsedad del marxismo y toda la basura asociada: comunismo, socialismo, anarquismo, perroflautismo... 


Ah, sí, desde aquí puedo oír el rechinar de dientes de los rojos, sus aullidos y lloros. 
¡JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA!


----------



## klopec (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> ven a por más cuando quieras fachilla, que te voy a dar hasta en el paladar.
> 
> los de tu calaña no necesitan más datos que este:
> 
> *SUBCAMPEONES EN 1945*



Rojos en 1946 en Méjico, jugando en el extranjero en segunda división ...







Españoles de bien en Madrid 1.946, *celebrando la victoria por séptimo año triunfal consecutivo ...*







No hay mas preguntas, señoría ...


----------



## Nicors (20 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> No se olvide explicar el significado de su avatar:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1197753
> 
> ...



Cuando el pueblo de Tenerife junto a su ejército derrotó a Nelson. ¿Eres de aquí?


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> No se olvide explicar el significado de su avatar:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1197753
> 
> ...



Serás muy machote y muy hispano, pero eres muy ignorante.

En 1990 , como en 1945, quedó desacreditado el Estado totalitario (que no la izquierda) y acreditada la democracia (que no el "nuevo Estado" franquista).

El problema con el fascismo es que es en si mismo anti-democrático o totalitario, no asi el marxismo.


----------



## Berrón (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> +80% de los catalanes reclama una autonomía de máximos , +70% no quiere al rey, y la democracia española ha de buscar una solución.
> 
> en cuanto a lo de no olvidar el pasado, una vez asumido el hecho en 1976 que los crímenes franquistas quedarían impunes por el bien de la convivencia, para todo lo tenemos la ley de Memoria Histórica.



Ya tienen una autonomía de máximos, cuantas veces te lo tengo que repetir? Es una de las regiones del mundo con mayor autonomía y competencias ¿de que coño hablas, llorón? El apoyo al independentismo es hoy en día del 40% en Cataluña y del 22% en Vascongadas, deja de mentir, rojezno, y aunque fuera del 90% como en La Padania en su época, los países no se rompen ¿Te enteras? Cataluña es tan mía como de esos descerebrados burgueses, su no les gusta, que se larguen.
La ley de memoria histérica ya se está volviendo contra vosotros, la mayor prueba es este hilo y el revuelo que ha creado el libro de Pío Moa en Francia, que ha sido el más vendido en su categoría en Amazon Francia, donde ha quedado bien clarito lo que opinaban los padres de la segunda República y demás republicanos demócratas sobre la gentuza asesina y ladrona del Frente Popular, os faltan cojones para cerrarnos la boca a la verdad, banda de chepudos y cuerpo-escombro


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Ya tienen una autonomía de máximos ...



nope, autonomía de máximos tiene País Vasco (hacienda propia) que no Cataluña.

Y luego esta el tema de la Corona: rechazo del 70%, tanto en Pais Vasco como en Cataluña.

problemillas (mas bien problemones) a solventar por la democracia española.


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> La ley de memoria histérica ya se está volviendo contra vosotros, la mayor prueba es este hilo y el revuelo que ha creado el libro de Pío Moa en Francia, que ha sido el más vendido en su categoría en Amazon Francia




lo que opine la derecha francesa del libro de Pio Moa la verdad es que ni me concierne ni me interesa especialmente.

la memoria *histórica* (histérica más bien la tuya , que no haces mas que errar el tiro) que me concierne es la española, no Pétain y Vichy .


----------



## Berrón (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> nope. Autonomia de maximos tiene Pais Vasco (hacienda propia) que no Cataluña.
> 
> Y luego esta el tema de la corona (rechazo del 70%, tanto en Pais Vasco como en Cataluña.
> 
> problemillas (mas bien problemones) a solventar por la democracia española.



A Cataluña se le propuso por parte del Estado el mismo concierto que tiene Vascongadas Y LO RECHAZÓ. 
No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, eres la ignorancia con patas. 
En cuanto a la corona es fácil, puesto que la constitución española permite cambiarla de cabo a rabo, cosa que no pasa con las demás constituciones europeas a las que les lames el culo, eso sí, mediante CAUCES LEGALES, nada de DUIs ni cambios por cojones de una minoría de mierda. Leéte la constitución y el proceso a seguir, que existe y es bien claro.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> lo que opine la derecha francesa del libro de Pio Moa la verdad es que ni me concierne ni me interesa especialmente.
> 
> la memoria histórica que me concierne es la española, no Pétain y Vichy .



Pues a mí sí me interesa como gestionan sus asuntos los demás países y lo que tengan que decir. El Derecho comparado.


----------



## Berrón (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> lo que opine la derecha francesa del libro de Pio Moa la verdad es que ni me concierne ni me interesa especialmente.
> 
> la memoria histórica que me concierne es la española, no Pétain y Vichy .



Claro que no, a tí sólo te interesa, callar las opiniones de los republicanos de la época y callarnos la boca mediante leyes amenazantes y totalitarias propias de la novela 1984. Lo lleváis claro, os falta coraje y los que es más importante, os falta LA RAZÓN


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues a mí sí me interesa como gestionan sus asuntos los demás países y lo que tengan que decir. El Derecho comparado.



los franceses ya lo gestionaron en su día: el general Pétain fue degradado de todos los honores militares y condenado a muerte por alta traición.

luego la pena le fue conmutada por la perpetua.


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Claro que no, a tí sólo te interesa, callar las opiniones de los republicanos de la época y callarnos la boca mediante leyes amenazantes y totalitarias propias de la novela 1984. Lo lleváis claro, os falta coraje y los que es más importante, os falta LA RAZÓN



de este lado sobra coraje y razón y no tendría inconveniente en tomar las armas para resistir el fascismo de ser necesario.

muy agradecida a los hombres y mujeres que lo hicieron por mi en su día.

IN MEMORIAM


----------



## Berrón (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> de este lado sobra coraje y razón y no tendría inconveniente en tomar las armas para resistir el fascismo de ser necesario.
> 
> muy agradecida a los hombres y mujeres que lo hicieron por mi en su día.
> 
> IN MEMORIAM



   
¿Tomar las armas? ¿Nos vas a lanzar la bola de cristal, Lola? 
Os falta coraje y agallas, como a los rojos de mierda que se quedaron en la retaguardia para asesinar, violar y robar, como bien decía Azaña, mientras los que sí tenían cojones, morían en el frente. Menos lobos, Caperucita, ponte el bozal y agacha la cabeza como te manda tu gobierno


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿Tomar las armas? ¿Nos vas a lanzar la bola de cristal, Lola?
> Os falta coraje y agallas, como a los rojos de mierda que se quedaron en la retaguardia para asesinar, violar y robar, como bien decía Azaña, mientras los que sí tenían cojones, morían en el frente. Menos lobos, Caperucita, ponte el bozal y agacha la cabeza como te manda tu gobierno



la bola de cristal ya te ha estallado en la cara pero sigues sin enterarte.

sigue así y la próxima ni la cuentas, borrico.

recuerda (es por tu bien):

*SUBCAMPEONES EN 1945*


----------



## Decipher (20 Sep 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Shhhhh, eso es intocable



¿Por qué Alemania pierde la primera guerra mundial? Es un misterio.


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

@berron es como un hijo díscolo al que hay que proteger de si mismo.


----------



## Berrón (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> @berron es como un hijo díscolo al que hay que proteger de si mismo.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> los franceses ya lo gestionaron en su día: el general Pétain fue degradado de todos los honores militares y condenado a muerte por alta traición.
> 
> luego la pena le fue conmutada por la perpetua.



Haber ganado la guerra, PUTA


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## PLS--palasaca (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> la bola de cristal ya te ha estallado en la cara pero sigues sin enterarte.
> 
> sigue así y la próxima ni la cuentas, borrico.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta. Por concretar, nada más.

Cuando usted dice lo de subcampeones en 1945, ¿podemos llegar a entender (después de lo obvio que su mensaje transmite) que lo que está insinuando es que los de su ideología estaban en el lado de los campeones en esa fecha?


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Haber ganado la guerra, PUTA
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



a mamar democracia , subcampeones

y lo que os queda !


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Una pregunta. Por concretar, nada más.
> 
> Cuando usted dice lo de subcampeones en 1945, ¿podemos llegar a entender (después de lo obvio que su mensaje transmite) que lo que está insinuando es que los de su ideología estaban en el lado de los campeones en esa fecha?



no lo estoy insinuando, me estoy manifestando abiertamente como antifascista.

al tema


----------



## PLS--palasaca (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no lo estoy insinuando, me estoy manifestando abiertamente como antifascista.
> 
> al tema



Ya bueno, pero no me ha contestado.

¿Los de su ideología pertenecen al bando campeón? ¿Es usted liberal entonces?


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Ya bueno, pero no me ha contestado.
> 
> ¿Los de su ideología pertenecen al bando campeón? ¿Es usted liberal entonces?



no sé a qué se refiere con "los de su ideología", no soy de "bando" alguno si no es el anti-fascista.

en el espectro politico me sitúo en la izquierda republicana y anti-imperialista y mis posicionamientos son perfectamente compatibles con una democracia liberal o avanzada.

me resulta pedante hablar de mí misma así que aquí lo dejo. espero haber aclarado sus dudas.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no sé a qué se refiere con "los de su ideología", no soy de "bando" alguno si no es el anti-fascista.
> 
> en el espectro politico me sitúo en la izquierda republicana y anti-imperialista y mis posicionamientos son perfectamente compatibles con una democracia liberal o avanzada.
> 
> me resulta pedante hablar de mí misma así que aquí lo dejo. espero haber aclarado sus dudas.



Ok, ok.

Entonces usted también pertenece al bando subcampeón.

Era solo por concretar conceptos.


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Ok, ok.
> 
> Entonces usted también pertenece al bando subcampeón.
> 
> Era solo por concretar conceptos.



lo de campeones y subcampeones es cosa de fachas, no va conmigo, yo solo les doy de comer de su cocinado.

a partir de ahi, puede concretar conceptos con ellos


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (20 Sep 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Que PIo Moa diga en Le Figaro que la guerra civil fue culpa de la izquierda no significa que Le Figaro diga que la guerra civil fue culpa de la izquierda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues nada, a tomar por culo el hilo onanista de los llorones subcampeones '45 puajajaja

A seguir mamando rabo rojo, guarros


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (20 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Ok, ok.
> 
> Entonces usted también pertenece al bando subcampeón.
> 
> Era solo por concretar conceptos.



Bueno, tú eres subcampeón del 45 y subcampeón de ETA, que es más reciente en ambos casos

Pero tranqui, lo importante es participar


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (20 Sep 2022)

Todos los fachitas haciéndose pajas con fjjjjjanco y tal pero luego cuando se habla de ETA todos a llorar y calladitos puajajajajajajajaja "buaaaa ni olvido ni perdooooooon"


----------



## Reutilizable (20 Sep 2022)

Cuando la Segunda República compraba armas a Hitler


Es conocimiento común que la Alemania nazi suministró ayuda al bando sublevado en la Guerra Civil española. Que vendió también al republicano es más sorprendente




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Reutilizable (20 Sep 2022)

Y lo curioso es que los cazas republicanos no recibieron nunca la orden de despegar y derribar esos aviones de transporte... Una posible explicación es que la izquierda deseaba una guerra en la que poder eliminar a todos los sectores reaccionarios (todo el que se opusiera a la Revolución)


----------



## Reutilizable (20 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> ni idea, pero una cosa es a quien compras las armas y otra para qué las utilizas.
> 
> los fachas las utilizaron para suprimir la democracia e imponer una dictadura



Compraron armas y pedian ayuda a sus hermanos (nacional-) SOCIALISTAS... Pero es una lástima que no ganaran los buenos y nos trajeran cosas chulisimas como las que prometían (revolución, dictadura del proletariado,...)


----------



## Xanna (20 Sep 2022)

Reutilizable dijo:


> Compraron armas y pedian ayuda a sus hermanos (nacional-) SOCIALISTAS... Pero es una lástima que no ganaran los buenos y nos trajeran cosas chulisimas como las que prometían (revolución, dictadura del proletariado,...)



si los nazis vendían armas al enemigo es el problema de los nazis, a mi qué me cuentas

aqui ganaron los malos y por eso en 1959 España era el pais más piojoso y atrasado de Europa.

conseguisteis hacer buenos a la CIA, lo cual tiene su mérito, todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (20 Sep 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> Bueno, tú eres subcampeón del 45 y subcampeón de ETA, que es más reciente en ambos casos
> 
> Pero tranqui, lo importante es participar



Yo es que no juego, así que ni medalla de plata ni de oro, ni de lata. Nada.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (20 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Yo es que no juego, así que ni medalla de plata ni de oro, ni de lata. Nada.



El partido se juega quieras o no, y eres antiSoviético y antiETA así que eres subcampeón

Pero tranqui que lo importante es participar


----------



## PLS--palasaca (20 Sep 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> El partido se juega quieras o no, y eres antiSoviético y antiETA así que eres subcampeón
> 
> Pero tranqui que lo importante es participar



No se equivoque. Lo que soy es antitotalitario. ¿Usted puede decir lo mismo, tovarich?


----------



## DOM + (21 Sep 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> El partido se juega quieras o no, y eres antiSoviético y antiETA así que eres subcampeón
> 
> Pero tranqui que lo importante es participar



ESTA MARICONAZA ES UNA PUTA LADRADORA CHIHUAHUA DE MIERDA QUE NO AFRONTA SUS LADRIDOS DE MARICONA

UN PUTO NINI DE MIERDA 

ME DEBES 10MIL EUROS MARICONA, AFRONTA TUS PALABRAS PEDAZO DE ZORRA


----------



## klopec (21 Sep 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> Todos los fachitas haciéndose pajas con fjjjjjanco y tal pero luego cuando se habla de ETA todos a llorar y calladitos puajajajajajajajaja "buaaaa ni olvido ni perdooooooon"



Otro retrasado para completar el cuadro de rojos de mierda tarados revientahilos que no saben ni de lo que hablan.

Ya sabemos que los que buscan en las cunetas son proetarras, no hace falta que lo reivindiques. Eso se lo dices no a los que llamas "fachitas" sino a los "demócratas" del R78 o a las familias de los que volaron vuestros amigos en Hipercor, por ejemplo,.que es cuando tus amigos de ETA mataron con más ganas. Y ten cuidado, te vayas a meter en un follón.

Porque antes los pucheros no los hacían los demócratas, los hacían otros... cómo Dios manda ...


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (21 Sep 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Ya tienen una autonomía de máximos, cuantas veces te lo tengo que repetir? Es una de las regiones del mundo con mayor autonomía y competencias ¿de que coño hablas, llorón? El apoyo al independentismo es hoy en día del 40% en Cataluña y del 22% en Vascongadas, deja de mentir, rojezno, y aunque fuera del 90% como en La Padania en su época, los países no se rompen ¿Te enteras? Cataluña es tan mía como de esos descerebrados burgueses, su no les gusta, que se larguen.
> La ley de memoria histérica ya se está volviendo contra vosotros, la mayor prueba es este hilo y el revuelo que ha creado el libro de Pío Moa en Francia, que ha sido el más vendido en su categoría en Amazon Francia, donde ha quedado bien clarito lo que opinaban los padres de la segunda República y demás republicanos demócratas sobre la gentuza asesina y ladrona del Frente Popular, os faltan cojones para cerrarnos la boca a la verdad, banda de chepudos y cuerpo-escombro




Aquí en Moroluña actualmente no llega al 40%,los tractorianos no llegarán ni al 30%.
Cuando el "butifarrendum"ganó muchos adeptos ,pero poco a poco se ha ido deshinchando.


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Otro retrasado para completar el cuadro de rojos de mierda tarados revientahilos que no saben ni de lo que hablan.
> 
> Ya sabemos que los que buscan en las cunetas son proetarras, no hace falta que lo reivindiques. Eso se lo dices no a los que llamas "fachitas" sino a los "demócratas" del R78 o a las familias de los que volaron vuestros amigos en Hipercor, por ejemplo,.que es cuando tus amigos de ETA mataron con más ganas. Y ten cuidado, te vayas a meter en un follón.
> 
> Porque antes los pucheros no los hacían los demócratas, los hacían otros... cómo Dios manda ...




ya se te ha explicado que la resistencia armada a un regimen tiránico instaurado con la ayuda de los nazis es LEGITIMA

*SUBCAMPEONES EN 1945*


----------



## klopec (21 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> ya se te ha explicado que la resistencia armada a un regimen tiránico instaurado con la ayuda de los nazis es LEGITIMA
> 
> *SUBCAMPEONES EN 1945*



Búscame dónde estábais los rojos de mierda en el '45, subcampeón.


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Búscame dónde estábais los rojos de mierda en el '45, subcampeón.




los que no estaban en un campo de concentración nazi o franquista estaban haciendo cosas chulas como liberar paris de los fachas de mierda







.


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

en cuanto al ejercito rojo:


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

los del frente popular ¿recuerdas?


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

todo esto no os lo contaron en el colegio franquista ?


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Búscame dónde estábais los rojos de mierda en el '45, subcampeón.




solo la escoria como tú se descohona de unos compatriotas represaliados y desposeídos camino de un campo de internamiento nazi.

por eso sois los enemigos de españa-- y de la humanidad

en la papelera de la historia es donde acabaréis todos .

dais mucho asco


----------



## I. de A. (21 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> los del frente popular ¿recuerdas?
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198841



Los vencedores de la II GM -los liberales junto a su engendro y cómplice, los marxistas- se repartieron Europa (con Polonia en la órbita soviética para más inri) y el mundo como buenos amigos, hicieron del vencido un tabú blindado con leyes penales y, patraña tras patraña (últimamente: _separatismo; memoria democrática_ contra la libertad de pensamiento, expresión, etc., como se hizo con los vencidos en la IIGM; _pagapensiones_ mientras se promociona la baja natalidad autóctona; _aborto; eutanasia; impuestos a los ricos; delitos de odio; cambio climático antropogénico; igualdad viogen; niñas con pene...),_ nos han llevado hasta la mega magufada criminal de la falsa pandemia y las falsas vacunas (para saber que no existe una pandemia basta la evidencia directa; para creer que existe, hay que tragar muchas horas de telebasura y además estar ya bastante idiotizado).

En los años 30 del siglo pasado, los tipos de la Escuela de Fráncfort fueron acogidos con los brazos abiertos en las universidades liberales de EEUU. Desde entonces hasta ahora, 30 años después de la caída muro de Berlín y de la URSS, el marxismo cultural y todas sus aberraciones siguen viniendo de EEUU.

El PSOE de los años 30 del siglo pasado era un lacayo del globalismo o internacional comunista, es decir, de Stalin; el cual, después de la IIGM, se reparte con los liberales Europa y el mundo. El PSOE actual sigue siendo un lacayo del globalismo, del que resulta de la alianza entre el liberalismo y su engendro y cómplice, el marxismo.

Y con un servilismo compulsivo, sea a la OTAN, a la plandemia, al zurullo gay o a cualquiera de las aberraciones que va colando el globalismo.


----------



## Nicors (21 Sep 2022)

Aunque Franco fue curiosamente el gran beneficiado políticamente del golpe de Estado del 18 de julio de 1936, lo cierto es que no estuvo detrás de su diseño. No fue a él a quien tuvieron que llamar las autoridades republicanas para detener la Guerra Civil . El verdadero ‘director’, nombre con el que era designado entre los conspiradores, fue Emilio Mola , en aquel momento gobernador militar de Pamplona. *Él fue el verdadero cerebro de todo









La desconocida llamada al general Mola el 18 de julio de 1936: «Ya no puedo parar la guerra, me matarían»


Se produjo poco después de que el entonces presidente de la Cortes, Diego Martínez Barrio, recibiera la noticia del golpe de Estado contra la Segunda República, que intentó parar por encargo de Azaña, hablando con los conspiradores a las cuatro de la madrugada



www.google.com





Francisco Franco alerta del golpe 3 semanas antes, ¿advertencia o aviso?









La carta de junio de 1936 con la que Franco avisó a la República de un golpe de Estado


El general dirigió una carta el jefe de Gobierno en la que aseguraba no sólo no querer sumarse, sino que consideraba: "un deber dar a conocer una gravedad grande para la disciplina militar"




www.elconfidencial.com










Declaración del estado de guerra por la Junta de Defensa Nacional - Wikisource







es.m.wikisource.org




*


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Los vencedores de la II GM ...




no haber empezado la guerra -- y con eso no estoy aplaudiendo todo lo que siguió, pero quienes se vinieron arriba fueron los fachas.

si te repugna la diversidad, siempre puedes montar una comunidad amish versión nacional-católica en el páramo castellano (ahora cuéntaselo a tus hijos), lo que no puedes es imponer tus preferencias culturales, religiosas, socio-sexuales, raciales, etc a los demás porque yo lo valgo.

no se en qué categoría estaban exactamente las razas mediterráneas en el nuevo orden mundial nazi , pero tranquilo que con el tiempo os lo habrían hecho saber sin mayores complejos.

que os creeis alemanes, pero no lo sois.


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

franco estuvo metido en las conspiraciones de la derecha monárquica desde el minuto uno, incluida la sanjurjada. Otra cosa es que se rajara en el último momento al ver que fracasaba.

es cuando se dio cuenta que restaurar la dictadura iba a costar una represión BRUTALISIMA.

En 1934, aprovechando que gobernaban los suyos (la CEDA) , ensayó sus tácticas represoras terroristas en Asturias con la ayuda de moros y legionarios.

En 1936, se sumaron los nazis.


----------



## I. de A. (21 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no haber empezado la guerra -- y con eso no estoy aplaudiendo todo lo que siguió, pero quienes se vinieron arriba fueron los fachas.
> 
> si te repugna la diversidad, siemore puedes montar una comunidad amish versión nacional-católica en el páramo castellano (ahora cuéntaselo a tus hijos), lo que no puedes es imponer tus preferencias culturales, religiosas, socio-sexuales, raciales, etc a los demás porque yo lo valgo.
> 
> no se en qué categoría estaban exactamente las razas mediterráneas en el nuevo orden mundial nazi , pero tranquilo que con el tiempo os lo habrian dejado claro clarinete sin mayores complejos.



¿Quién empezó la guerra? Claro que el asunto ha quedado convertido en un tabú blindado con leyes penales (como quieren hacer en España con la guerra civil) y tú, como buen ventajista, te aprovechas de ello.

Francia e Inglaterra declararon la guerra Alemania por invadir Polonia; pero no a Rusia que también la invadió.

Se estaba persiguiendo y aniquilando a los alemanes en los territorios de población alemana que habían sido cedidos a Polonia en el Tratado de Versalles. Del mismo modo, con la disolución de la URSS, se persiguió a los rusos en los territorios de población rusa cedidos a Ucrania.

El clan belicista (con Churchill y Rooselvelt como cabecillas más visibles) echó a Chamberlain, sin elecciones mediante, y engañó a Polonia (que acabó en la órbita soviética para más inri), cuando Polonia ya tenía un acuerdo prácticamente cerrado con Alemania.

Mutis mutandis, echan de mala manera a Trump, con pucherazo mediante, colocan a Biden...

En cualquier caso, los que imponen sus mierdas son los liberales y sus socios marxistas.

Después de la IIGM, los liberales y los comunistas se repartieron Europa y el mundo como buenos amigos e impusieron a España un bloqueo criminal, económico y diplomático (Suárez, Luis: _Franco. Victoria frente al bloqueo, _ed. Actas, Madrid, 2001, 610 págs.)

Tras el bloqueo y no habiendo caído el régimen, se abrieron relaciones comerciales y militares que beneficiaban a España económicamente; y a EEUU en el control militar de su parte de Europa en el reparto, y en su enfrentamiento (nunca bélico, se inventaron el absurdo de "guerra fría") con la URSS (por cierto, en 1972 se llegó a un acuerdo comercial entre España y la URSS, estableciendo Delegaciones Comerciales).

*Pero el régimen anterior no aceptaba las nuevas modas NWO: aborto, pornografía, el zurullo gay, partidos políticos (demagogos corruptos a las órdenes del NWO como actualmente estamos viendo), etc. El Régimen del 18 de Julio no permitió tal ingeniería social, sólo porque se le había puesto en las narices a las élites de la mano de EEUU... "Porque yo lo valgo".*

Todo un mérito de Franco frente al imperialismo yanqui y los poderosos amos del mundo...

*Y, en la cuestión militar, tampoco el régimen sufría del servilismo compulsivo del régimen actual con la OTAN y EEUU en general. Por ejemplo, sólo mandó personal médico a Vietnam y no permitió en 1973 que la base de Rota fuera utilizada por EEUU en sus operaciones en el conflicto de Oriente Medio (el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores López Rodó reitera hasta dos veces que "el Gobierno de España es determinante en afirmar que las bases no deben ser utilizadas ni del modo más insignificante en el conflicto mismo o en el apoyo a operaciones militares. Cualquier uso de las bases en el conflicto de Oriente Medio, ya sea directa o indirectamente, supondría una violación del acuerdo").*

De modo que los globalistas se pusieron desde el principio a trabajar en ello:



> I. de A. dijo:
> *Relación CIA>CLC>IV Congreso del Movimiento Europeo>Constitución Española de 1978 (separatismo)*



Mira a ver en qué lugar están las razas europeas en el NOM y si las quieren hacer desaparecer con tu querida "diversidad", que estos no se cortan y saben aplicar doctrina:

*Estados Unidos, país pionero en medidas eugenésicas

Abel Fernando Martínez Martín* | 02/09/2019 - 07:49 |

Estados Unidos fue el primer país en aplicar leyes eugenésicas en nombre de la pureza racial y no Alemania: una ley promulgada por el estado de Indiana en 1905, a la vez que restringía la inmigración, exigía castigar a internos de instituciones estatales que fueran "dementes, idiotas, imbéciles, retrasados o que hubiesen cometido violación" a la esterilización y prohibía el matrimonio de deficientes mentales y bebedores habituales. En 1918, EE. UU. contaba con 50 sociedades eugenésicas la primera fundada en 1910. En 1928 se dictan 376 cursos universitarios de Eugenesia en Estados Unidos, con más de 20.000 estudiantes matriculados. Entre 1911 y 1930 se aprobaron en 24 estados leyes de esterilización dirigidas a _inadaptados_ sociales: personas con deficiencia mental, delincuentes y enfermos mentales y leyes que restringían el matrimonio interracial.








El eugenista estadounidense
Charles Benedict Davenport.

Desde 1875, EE. UU. puso trabas a la inmigración de extranjeros indeseables, prostitutas y exconvictos. Luego añaden: _lunáticos e idiotas_ (1882), _epilépticos e insanos_ (1903), _imbéciles y débiles mentales_ (1907), hasta que en 1924 se dicta la Ley de Inmigración Jonson-Logge, que estimula el proceso de purificación racial al reducir la inmigración del Sur y Este de Europa, con poblaciones con taras al no ser de sangre aria pura como ingleses escandinavos.








Carta del eugenista estadounidense Charles Benedict Davenport que expresa la reticencia de la comunidad científica de Austria y Alemania a aceptar la eugenesia. Comenta que el gobierno de Alemania ha pedido apoyo en el asunto. La carta está dirigida a Leonard Darwin, hijo de Charles Darwin y director de la Sociedad Eugenista Británica de 1911 a 1928.

Se considera a Charles Benedict Davenport (1866-1944), biólogo, genetista y eugenista estadounidense, la figura principal del eugenismo norteamericano. Es artífice de la 'Primera Conferencia Panamericana de Eugenesia y Homicultura', realizada en La Habana (1927), preside el 'III Congreso Internacional de Eugenesia' en Nueva York (1932). Se hace cargo de la dirección de la 'Estación para la Evolución Experimental de Cold Spring Harbour, de la Institución Carnegie' (1898-1923), el primer centro de estudios eugenésicos de EE. UU. Abogó por el mejoramiento de la raza, apoyándose en rasgos físicos, como el color de los ojos, medidas de miembros, estatura y enfermedades (epilepsia, locura y otras afecciones del sistema nervioso) y en aspectos sociales como la criminalidad y el pauperismo, que creía tenían fuerte componente genético. Los estudios fueron manipulados y sus resultados puestos en duda. Consideraba que mulatos y mestizos eran inferiores física, intelectual, psicológica y moralmente. Da excesivo peso a la herencia. El movimiento eugenésico estadounidense recibe financiamiento de fundaciones privadas.

A Harry Hamilton Laughlin (1880-1893), a quien Davenport le ofrece el cargo de superintendente de la 'Eugenics Record Office' (1910), se le considera el segundo eugenista norteamericano, se centra en los temas de debilidad mental y en los inmigrantes. Según él, los inmigrantes de las naciones alpinas y mediterráneas, que habían obtenido los resultados más bajos en los test de inteligencia aplicados en el ejército de EE.UU., disminuían el vigor físico, moral y mental de los norteamericanos. Sus opiniones fueron esenciales en el 'Acta de Restricción de Inmigración' de 1924, considerada la mayor batalla del racismo científico ganada por los eugenistas norteamericanos.

En 1931, en EE. UU., habían sido esterilizadas 60 mil personas, alrededor del 50% en California, uno de los estados con mayor migración latinoamericana, que aplicó las más fuertes medidas eugenésicas. En Virginia, las leyes de esterilización tuvieron vigencia desde 1924 hasta 1972. Se realizaron 7.500 operaciones en hombres y mujeres blancos y en niños con problemas de disciplina, a partir de una supuesta debilidad mental, conducta antisocial o imbecilidad, con base en la escala de inteligencia de Stanford-Binet.

*Estados Unidos, país pionero en medidas eugenésicas*
Alemania no fue el primer país en aplicar leyes eugenésicas en nombre de la pureza racial...


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> ¿Quién empezó la guerra? Claro que el asunto ha quedado convertido en un tabú blindado con leyes penales (como quieren hacer en España con la guerra civil) y tú, como buen ventajista, te aprovechas de ello.
> 
> Francia e Inglaterra declararon la guerra Alemania por invadir Polonia; pero no a Rusia que también la invadió.
> 
> ...



Alemania tenía una causa justa en la defensa de los derechos de la minoría germanica en Polonia, el problema es que los alemanes estaban haciendo lo mismo que los polacos con otras minorías en casa.

Y evidentemente que Francia y UK no iban a declararle la guerra a la URSS porque necesitaban a la URSS para derrotar a la Alemania nazi --al igual que la necesitó la II Republica para derrotar a los nazis rojigualdos (otra cosa es que aquí ganaran los malos).

eso si, acabada la IIGM, UK y Francia se aplicaron el cuento en sus colonias y provincias rebeldes: derecho a la auto-determinacion y DDHH (otra historia es la guerra fria y el imperilismo yankee, que es precisamente lo que le salvó el pescuezo al generalito).

y de "bloqueo economico criminal" na de na. La autarquia fue autoimpuesta. El supuesto "bloqueo" se redujo a uno diplomático y fue levantado a medida que el generalito se hacia perdonar sus pecados fascistas accediendo a los deseos de POTUS.

sobre todo lo demas, pues ya sabes, vota PPVOX

a mamar democracia.


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> *Estados Unidos, país pionero en medidas eugenésicas*



*El gen rojo*

las "medidas eugenésicas " de los fachas locales consistían en robar bebés a las madres (en lugar de esterilizarlas)


----------



## PLS--palasaca (21 Sep 2022)

Se sigue (aunque los tovarich se piensen que sí) sin anular el camino que llevó a las izquierdas de la II República a su colapso. Colapso que, sí o sí, condicionó el inicio de la Guerra Civil Española de 1936.

Mucho subcampeones, mucho jETA,.mucho faschistas, mucho facha, mucho _Frasco_, mucho nosotros _éramos los buenos_ pero seguimos sin aclarar 1934 y las alcantarilas en alguna ciudad de Cataluña.


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Se sigue (aunque los tovarich se piensen que sí) sin anular el camino que llevó a las izquierdas de la II República a su colapso. Colapso que, sí o sí, condicionó el inicio de la Guerra Cibil Española de 1936.
> 
> Mucho subcampeones, mucho jETA,.mucho faschistas, mucho facha, mucho _Frasco_, mucho nosotros _éramos los buenos_ pero seguimos sin aclarar 1934 y las alcantarilas en alguna ciudad de Cataluña.



las izquierdas no se colapsaron en absoluto, mentiroso.

es más, las izquierdas ganaron las elecciones en 1936 con un programa reformista (que no revolucionario) y formaron gobierno.

los responsables de la guerra fueron los golpistas.


----------



## Nicors (21 Sep 2022)

Los hechos de mayo de 1937, en plena guerra civil, no representaron sólo un momento fundamental en la evolución de la España republicana. Fueron además, y sobre todo, el pretexto que utilizaron los estalinistas para desencadenar la más intensa represión política contra el POUM. Hoy, después de la apertura de los archivos de Moscú -y a pesar de que haya quienes quieran negar las evidencias- adopta una nueva dimensión la sospecha según la cual los acontecimientos de mayo respondieron a un plan diseñado meticulosamente desde Moscú para poner freno definitivo a la revolución española y, al mismo tiempo, desembarazarse del partido que más molestias e impedimentos representaba para la política que Stalin estaba desarrollando en España. Como intentamos demostrar en este artículo, el POUM se convirtió en una auténtica obsesión para Stalin y para los estalinistas de todos los pelajes. La necesidad de eliminarlo aparece en muchos de los documentos enviados desde España a Moscú antes y después de mayo de 1937. Sólo falta la constatación final y definitiva de que, ciertamente, la provocación de mayo se coció en el Kremlin. Porque a la vista de los resultados finales, hubiese sido la eventualidad más lógica.

Ciertamente, entre los meses de diciembre de 1936 y mayo de 1937 se produjo la campaña sistemática que desarrollaron el Partido Comunista de España y el PSUC en contra del POUM y que, tras los hechos de mayo de 1937, culminó con la persecución del partido de Nin y Maurín y su eliminación de la escena política republicana. La fecha de inicio coincide, no por casualidad, con la exclusión del POUM del gobierno catalán, merced a las presiones ejercidas por el PSUC, el partido de los comunistas catalanes. Ciertamente, a estas alturas de la guerra, existían ya numerosos puntos de desacuerdo y fricción entre el POUM y los estalinistas españoles y catalanes. Sería largo hacer un inventario de todos ellos, pero cabe recordar, ni que sea a vuela pluma, la política de defensa de la revolución que mantuvo el POUM desde el primer momento del estallido de la guerra, en un momento en que, en cambio, los comunistas y el propio Stalin habían apostado ya por el mantenimiento del “orden republicano” en aras a mantener la “unidad antifascista”: la revolución debía supeditarse a las necesidades de la guerra.


----------



## Nicors (21 Sep 2022)

El POUM, por otra parte, había surgido en 1935 como una clara alternativa al proceso de degeneración que estaban sufriendo los partidos comunistas y la propia Unión Soviética desde que Stalin se hizo con el control del poder. Su propia existencia, el hecho de que el POUM acogiera en su seno a muchos de los fundadores del comunismo en España, era, pues, una afrenta clara al estalinismo. Además, desde que se inició la guerra, en julio de 1936, el POUM no había renunciado a criticar a la URSS y a Stalin en todo aquello que consideraba criticable: desde su posicionamiento cuando se iniciaron los procesos de Moscú, que acabaron con la vieja guardia bolchevique, la actitud inicial soviética de firmar y cumplir escrupulosamente el Pacto de No Intervención en la guerra de España, el cambio de posición soviética, cuando empezó a enviar armas a la España republicana, que a su vez inició el intervencionismo político de Stalin en España, muchos fueron los elementos que permitieron al POUM ser crítico con la URSS. Por todo ello, muy pronto se habían iniciado también las réplicas por parte de los comunistas, que desde el primer momento rehusaron a llevar a cabo una discusión en el terreno de las estrategias y tácticas políticas que ambos defendían, y cayeron en el insulto, el ataque indiscriminado y la calumnia en la perspectiva de proceder a la eliminación, pura y simple, del disidente. En definitiva, se trataba de aplicar los mismos métodos que se estaban desarrollando en la URSS y desde el primer momento aparecieron las insinuaciones que pretendían relacionar el POUM -y, naturalmente, a los trotskistas- con el fascismo internacional. No es tampoco casual que el día 17 de diciembre de 1936, el mismo día en que se resolvía la crisis del gobierno catalán, con la exclusión definitiva del POUM, el periódico Pravda de Moscú, el órgano del Partido Comunista de la Unión Soviética, publicaba un aserto, que luego el consulado soviético de Barcelona negó en una parte -en la que se refería a los anarquistas- según el cual “en lo que concierne a Cataluña, la eliminación de trotskistas y anarquistas ha comenzado y continuará con la misma energía que en la URSS”. Era el punto de partida del segundo asalto que los estalinistas planteaban llevar a cabo contra el POUM : la campaña de calumnias, en la que se identificaba al POUM con el fascismo internacional se intensificó desde finales de 1936 y en los primeros meses de 1937, desde todos los ámbitos posibles con el objetivo de eliminar físicamente al partido: Mundo Obrero, Treball, Claridad, Ahora, Frente Rojo…, la totalidad de la prensa controlada por los estalinistas españoles participó activamente en la campaña.

Pero, a pesar de ello, los agentes enviados directamente desde Moscú, para dirigir la campaña contra el POUM, consideraron excesivamente moderada la actitud que tanto el PCE como el PSUC llevaron a cabo contra el POUM. Entre la multitud de informes, cartas, comunicaciones que los diferentes agentes estalinistas que operaban en España enviaron a Moscú, sorprenden aquellos que se referían al POUM, sobre todo por la importancia que Moscú concedió a la lucha contra este partido y contra los “trotskistas”. En una primera etapa -justamente la que lleva de diciembre de 1936, inicio de la campaña de calumnias, hasta los hechos de mayo de 1937- la obsesión de los agentes soviéticos pasaba por destacar los peligros que implicaba no desarrollar con contundencia un ataque sistemático contra el POUM que le apartase tanto de los cargos de responsabilidad política como de la relación que mantenía con el conjunto de las fuerzas del bloque antifascista, en especial de los anarquistas.


----------



## Nicors (21 Sep 2022)

En un primer informe, anónimo, que recoge las conversaciones mantenidas con Escrich, el secretario del Comité Provincial de Valencia del Partido Comunista, durante los días 30 de enero, 3, 8 y 13 de febrero de 1937, se insiste de manera especial en eliminar al POUM de la representación municipal de la capital del Turia, que en aquel momento era también la capital de la República (2) . El informe empieza explicando que los comunistas aceptaron entrar en el consejo municipal de Valencia, a pesar de que en él había “dos trotskistas”, Eduardo de Sirval, “hermano del famoso escritor muerto en Asturias” y susceptible de ser influenciado por los comunistas y “un sencillo trabajador” -Josep Grimalt Pérez, taxista de profesión, que era el secretario de organización del POUM valenciano-. Según Escich, en la conversación mantenida el día 30 de enero, el POUM valenciano -que contaba con cerca de 400 miembros- se hallaba en plena oposición a la dirección catalana, hasta el punto que se plantearon absorberla, lo cual para el delegado internacional “no era correcto” y en cambio “era peligroso” porque “conducía a la formación de una fracción trotskista en el seno del partido”. En conversaciones posteriores siempre se confiaba en la actitud que podía mantener Eduardo de Sirval contra el POUM, pero inexorablemente siempre fallaba : “vaciló y prácticamente se negó a intervenir para presentar la declaración contra el POUM y salir de la formación.” Escrich lo atribuye a que Sirval está muy ligado personalmente a los poumistas locales, “con los cuales le es muy difícil romper”, se escribía el 3 de febrero. Y esta actitud se seguía manteniendo en los días 8 y 13 de febrero. Era claro que los estalinistas pretendían aprovecharse de las discrepancias políticas que algunos poumistas de Valencia mantenían con la dirección.

El 20 de febrero era el vicejefe del servicio de inteligencia militar soviético en España, el comandante Nikonov, quien en su análisis sobre la situación militar que se vivía en la España republicana, tras la caída de Málaga, hacía una referencia a las milicias del POUM, con un tono claramente provocativo:

“Aún peor (se acababa de referir a las milicias anarquistas) es el pequeño grupo de trotskistas contrarrevolucionarios, principalmente en Cataluña y en parte del País Vasco, que están desarrollando una vil actividad y propaganda antisoviética contra el VKP(b) -Partido Comunista (bolchevique) de Toda Rusia-, sus dirigentes, la URSS y el Ejército Rojo. Con la connivencia de los anarquistas ortodoxos, los trotskistas (POUMistas) tenían al comienzo de la guerra su propio regimiento especial, con dos mil fusiles en el frente de Cataluña, que ha crecido ahora hasta 3.200 hombres, y han recibido además armas para todos. Ese regimiento es la unidad más podrida de todo el ejército republicano, pero aún así se ha mantenido hasta ahora y recibe suministro, dinero y municiones. No hace falta decir que es imposible ganar la guerra contra los rebeldes si no se liquida esa escoria dentro del campo republicano.” (3)


----------



## Nicors (21 Sep 2022)

Más incisivo, a nivel político general, era el informe “Sobre la situación política de España”, que el encargado de negocios Marchenko enviaba al ministro soviético de Asuntos Exteriores, Maxim Litvinov, el 22 de febrero de 1937 (4) . En él se destacaba que “actualmente el POUM no es peligroso porque cuente en sus filas algunos miles de personas, sino porque intenta atraerse a su órbita de provocación capas significativas de la CNT, actuando a través de anarquistas extremistas”. Ponía de relieve, especialmente, la influencia que el POUM mantenía en la juventud anarquista, clara alusión a la constitución del Frente de la Juventud Revolucionaria, que las juventudes del POUM y de la FAI habían constituido en Barcelona, el 14 de febrero de 1937, y se criticaba al PSUC, cuyo periódico “publicó un artículo, en el cual se elogiaba a Trotsky como salvador de Petrogrado”. Y mientras “los trotskistas utilizan el más mínimo pretexto para atacar al partido comunista, la prensa comunista no lleva a cabo una tarea sistemática para desenmascarar al POUM”. Finalmente se hacía una significativa referencia a las discrepancias que habían existido en el POUM, entre la sección valenciana y la dirección, para poner de relieve que “el comité provincial del Partido Comunista de Valencia maniobró de manera tan incorrecta que, a pesar que los trotskistas de Valencia representan una fuerza insignificante, el Partido Comunista salió derrotado en la lucha, resultó aislado del resto de organizaciones del Frente Popular y tuvo que salir manifiestamente de la formación del consejo provincial y municipal”. La conclusión a que llegaba Marchenko era que estas actitudes eran “el resultado de la infravaloración del peligro trotskista por parte de algunos camaradas”.

En marzo de 1937 existen, como mínimo, dos referencias directas al POUM en sendos documentos. El primero, es la carta que el embajador de la URSS en España, entonces Ivan Gaikis, mandó el 21 de marzo de 1937 al vicecomisario popular de Asuntos Exteriores Nikolai Nikolaevich Krestinsky, a propósito de las declaraciones que había realizado el cónsul soviético en Barcelona Antonov-Ovseenko, en contra de los anarquistas. Las críticas de Gaikis en contra del cónsul ruso en Barcelona se debían, básicamente, al “perjuicio político que causan tales polémicas, especialmente cuando tienen lugar en este período en que se agrava la lucha entre partidos en España, en la que los anarquistas y, bajo su protección, los trotskistas locales están intensificando sus ataques contra la Unión Soviética. La interferencia del consulado no hace más que aportar ayuda a nuestros enemigos” (5) .

Dos días más tarde, el 23 de marzo de 1937, el secretario general de la Internacional Comunista Georgi Dimitrov, enviaba a Kliment Voroshilov, un informe “de nuestro confidente político en España” -presumiblemente André Marty- que había sido escrito a principios de mes. En él, por primera vez, se ponía de relieve la preocupación soviética por las buenas relaciones que el POUM mantenía con el Partido Socialista: “Se inició un flirteo sistemático y cada vez más descarado entre los socialistas españoles y los trotskistas (POUM). Se puede apreciar el crecimiento de una sucia campaña de los
socialistas de otros países, junto con los trotskistas y la GESTAPO, contra la KOMINTERN, contra la URSS, contra el Partido Comunista de España. Al mismo tiempo, se produjo la advertencia de la Segunda Internacional y la de Ámsterdam en relación con el envío de algunos alimentos a los obreros españoles. A continuación, los censores eliminaban en los artículos de Frente Rojo todos los ataques a los trotskistas, especialmente los argumentos que muestran su labor contrarrevolucionaria y el sabotaje fascista que está haciendo esa gente en España.” (6)


----------



## Nicors (21 Sep 2022)

A principios de abril de 1937 la preocupación de los agentes estalinistas se concentraba en la actitud favorable que mantenía el POUM con la izquierda socialista y Largo Caballero, en un momento en que el PCE había iniciado también su campaña de acoso y derribo contra el presidente del gobierno de la República. En un informe “estrictamente confidencial” firmado por “Kitaiets” el 7 de abril de 1937 y dirigido a “G.M. y D.Z.” se hablaba del proceso de polarización de fuerzas que se estaba produciendo en el seno del Frente Popular y, en general en el campo republicano, entre dos bloques particulares: “el primer bloque puede proceder del POUM a través de los anarquistas-extremistas hasta la dirección de la CNT y desde allí a la dirección de la UGT, más Caballero, más algunos elementos reaccionarios del ejército” (7) . Este bloque tenía su plena configuración en torno a una serie de cuestiones fundamentales, que iban desde la “lucha contra el comunismo y, en particular, contra la influencia del Partido Comunista en el ejército”, “la lucha contra la influencia de la URSS”, “la demagogia relativa a la revolución socialista y contra la república democrática”, “la lucha contra la centralización de la dirección militar y la formación de un ejército único” o la propaganda “de la colectivización en el campo y el socialismo en la ciudad”. Según el autor del informe “el POUM y las organizaciones anarquistas principales no sólo pusieron fin a los ataques contra Caballero y el gobierno, sino que coquetean con él, asumiendo parcialmente su defensa contra los ataques imaginarios de los comunistas”. Esta situación, en parte, se debía a los errores cometidos por el Partido Comunista. Y para enderezar la situación se aconsejaba una aproximación hacia los anarquistas “a través de una serie de concesiones tácticas (la cuestión nacional en Cataluña, concesiones en relación con el papel de los sindicatos en la industria, en la cuestión sobre la ayuda a los campesinos)”, puesto que de lo que se trataba era conseguir “el aislamiento político del POUM y de sus socios”.

También a principios de abril de 1937, un nuevo informe firmado por “K”, presumiblemente el mismo Kitaiets, se refería, con tono de preocupación, a una “serie de intentos de coquetear con los socialistas de izquierda por parte del diario trotskista La Batalla” y, en concreto, se refería a un artículo que publicó Juan Andrade el día 1 de abril dedicado a las relaciones entre los partidos socialista y comunista (8) .

Que los agentes estalinistas seguían paso a paso todos los movimientos que realizaba el POUM durante estos meses, nos viene corroborado por un nuevo informe, que desde Barcelona mandó “Malkov” a “A.P. Rozengolin”, el día 9 de abril de 1937 (9) . En él se informaba del mitin que el POUM había celebrado en el teatro Olimpia de la ciudad condal el día 9 de marzo de 1937, con asistencia de unas 4.500 personas. Además de recoger frases sueltas de algunos de los participantes en el mitin, como Pere Bonet o Andreu Nin, se apuntaban algunas “observaciones”, respecto al mitin, como que entre los asistentes había “algunas decenas de miembros del PSUC (con la finalidad de informarse)” y que en su inmensa mayoría los asistentes tuvieron un comportamiento muy activo, aplaudiendo con entusiasmo a los oradores. Se hacía hincapié, además, “de un crecimiento sinuoso de la acción y actividad [del POUM] en cuatro puntos básicos”: el establecimiento de una unión del POUM con los anarquistas; la intensificación de la lucha contra el PSUC “gracias a la atracción en esta lucha activa contra el PSUC de sus camaradas anarquistas”; la política de descrédito de la URSS, “empezando por el estalinismo, pasando por la burocracia estalinista hasta la equiparación del cam. Stalin con Nosk[e].”; y finalmente, “una demagogia increíble”, “llama al pueblo, al proletariado revolucionario, a los combatientes de la revolución, para que no permitáis que os roben vuestra revolución”.


----------



## Nicors (21 Sep 2022)

La preocupación de los agentes de Stalin, llegados a España, sobre la incidencia que el POUM tenía en la vida política de la República era más que evidente. Estaba claro que el POUM, más que ningún otro partido, representaba la antítesis de los valores políticos, ideológicos y éticos del estalinismo. La oportunidad -en esta ocasión, evidentemente, la eventualidad no fue casual- para desmadejar el conflicto llegó a raíz de los acontecimientos luctuosos ocurridos en Barcelona a partir del 3 de mayo de 1937. Los hechos de mayo, la guerra civil en el seno de la guerra civil, resultado de una provocación estalinista, en un momento en que los ánimos estaban especialmente caldeados entre las diferentes organizaciones del bloque antifascista, ofreció la oportunidad para recolocar al POUM en el ojo del huracán. En ningún momento se planteó que el responsable de los enfrentamientos fuese el penoso Eusebio Rodríguez Sales, el comisario del Orden Público de la Generalitat catalana, y militante comunista, que con sus guardias de asalto protagonizó el ataque contra el local de la Telefónica de Barcelona, con el que se iniciaron los hechos. En ningún momento se planteó que la provocación protagonizada por Rodríguez Sales tuviera sus orígenes más allá de nuestras fronteras.Pero es harto sospechoso el hecho de que inmediatamente después de haber terminado los enfrentamientos, la prensa comunista culminó su propaganda previa señalando al POUM como responsable de los enfrentamientos y ya empezó a hablar de una organización de espionaje al servicio de Franco y del fascismo. El mismo día 9 de mayo, dos días después de la pacificación de las calles de Barcelona, José Díaz, el secretario general del PCE, en un mitin pronunciado en Valencia, iniciaba con contundencia su ataque señalando la responsabilidad del POUM en la preparación de los hechos de mayo y su ubicación como un “partido fascista”. Si hasta ahora se había hablado sólo de una organización que, por sus ataques a Stalin y a la URSS, por su política revolucionaria, hacía el juego a Franco y al fascismo internacional, a partir de ahora se habían “descubierto” las pruebas según las cuales el POUM no era más que una organización quintacolumnista, de espionaje, al servicio de Franco. El paso para llevar a cabo el intento de exterminio contra el POUM estaba servido.






“Estalinistas y alborotadores”: la campaña contra el POUM (1) ( Pelai Pagés, 2007) - Fundación Andreu Nin


Artículo publicado en el número 93 de Viento Sur , septiembre 2007. Los hechos de mayo de 1937, en plena guerra civil, no representaron sólo un momento fundamental en la evolución de la España republicana. Fueron además, y sobre todo, el pretexto que utilizaron los estalinistas para...




fundanin.net


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

que no falte el retrasado de turno que para intentar demostrar que fue la URSS la que empezó la guerra civil jo jo empieza el relato por 1937 jo jo


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

pero cómo se puede ser tan retra???


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

y como es incapaz de explicarse por sí mismo, y además es un maleducado (será que tampoco sabe poner enlaces), inunda el hilo de tochos kilométricos para intentar tapar la evidencia:

que no tiene NPI de lo que habla y que cada vez que abre la boca recibe hasta en el paladar


----------



## Nicors (21 Sep 2022)

__





Cargando…






dialnet.unirioja.es





1. CAUSAS DE LA CONSPIRACIÓN
Preston, Bahamonde y Viñas-Hernández han estudiado a fondo los planes del coronel Casado y han concluido que fue un traidor a la República. El pretexto de liberar a España del poder soviético fue eso, un pretexto para justificar el golpe y sumar apoyos. La verdadera intención de Casado era poner fin a la política de resistencia que defendía Negrín y negociar una “paz honrosa” con Franco que beneficiara a los militares de carrera como él. Estos autores exculpan a Negrín de la mini guerra civil que estalló el 5 de marzo de 1939 y concluyen que tenía razón en su actitud de resistencia. En mi opinión, son excesivamente condescendientes con Negrín y el PCE1.
Otros trabajos (Alía, Santos Juliá, Bolloten) van en la misma línea en cuanto al papel de Casado pero, al hablar de las causas, inciden más en el papel del PCE durante la guerra y el odio entre las organizaciones. Francisco Alía destaca que el golpe de Casado “fue la culminación de estas disputas y el resultado de muchos años de enemistades contenidas”2. Esta es la clave. Es importante recordar que las rivalidades políticas entre antifascistas provocaron dos combates abiertos y más de mil víctimas mortales –así como miles de heridos y exiliados– en los casi tres años que duró la guerra3.
1 VIÑAS, Ángel, y HERNÁNDEZ SÁNCHEZ, Fernando, El desplome de la República, Barcelona, Crítica, 2009, p. 458; BAHAMONDE, Ángel, Madrid 1939. La conjura del coronel Casado, Madrid, Cátedra, 2014, p. 235-240; PRESTON, Paul, El final de la guerra. La última puñalada a la República, Barcelona, Debate, 2014, p. 334.
2 ALÍA MIRANDA, Francisco, La agonía de la República.


Tras los últimos trabajos publicados nadie cree que Negrín pretendiera dar un golpe comunista, como le acusaba Casado en su día y lo mantenía en su libro4, pero sí es cierto que en febrero de 1939 el rumor existía y eso animó a los sinceramente antifascistas a unirse al golpe contra él y el PCE. Todos lo hicieron: los militares de carrera, los republicanos, la CNT, la UGT y gran parte del PSOE. ¿Por qué ese odio hacia Negrín y los comunistas?
Viñas y Hernández creen que el PCE pagó “la factura de una expansión espectacular” porque pasó de 22.000 afiliados antes de la guerra a 350.000 en diciembre de 19375. Preston dice que los anarquistas odiaban a Negrín por haber permitido al PCE controlar el Ejército6. Ambas afirmaciones son correctas. En febrero de 1939 el PCE tenía el mando de 8 de los 17 Cuerpos de Ejército de la zona centro-sur y 5 de los restantes estaban controlados por sus comisarios. En Madrid, la zona donde se decidiría la guerra, 3 de los 4 Cuerpos (I, II y III) tenían también mandos comunistas7. La declaración del Estado de Guerra en enero les daba todavía más poder. Un partido que era minúsculo antes de la guerra mandaba ahora en la República Española. El PSOE y la CNT eran los representantes tradicionales del proletariado español y juntos tenían menos poder que el PCE. Negrín, aunque era del PSOE, estaba totalmente entregado a los comunistas al final de la guerra y con ellos abandonó el país el 6 de marzo de 1939. De hecho, en el exilio sus compañeros le expulsaron del partido por este motivo.
Santos Julià señala que el origen del golpe de Casado hay que buscarlo en la caída de Indalecio Prieto en abril de 19388. Yo creo que fue un año antes. El gobierno negrinista creado en mayo de 1937 impuso un orden más disciplinado en la retaguardia pero al mismo tiempo se enemistó con casi todas las facciones antifascistas. Los Hechos de Mayo y el derrocamiento de Largo Caballero habían debilitado mucho políticamente a la República. Ni anarquistas ni caballeristas estaban dispuestos a olvidar. Coinciden en ello Julián Casanova, Julián Vadillo, Josep Sánchez Cervelló y el propio
golpe de Casado”, Aportes, Revista de Historia Contemporánea. 56, XIX, 3/2004, pp. 27- 38.
4 CASADO, Segismundo, The last days of Madrid, Londres, Peter Davies, 1939. La edición en castellano se publicó en 1968.
5 VIÑAS, Ángel, y Fernando HERNÁNDEZ SÁNCHEZ, op. cit., p. 145.
6 PRESTON, Paul, op. cit., p. 266.
7 Informe de Jacinto Barrios, “La última defensa de Madrid”, 1963, Archivo PCE. Manuscritos, Tesis y Memorias, Sig. 31/1, p. 10; BAHAMONDE, Ángel, y CERVERA, Javier, Así terminó la guerra de España, Madrid, Marcial Pons, 1999, p. 375.
8 JULIÁ, Santos, República y Guerra en España (1931-1939), Espasa, Madrid, 2006, p. 219.
INVESTIGACIONES HISTÓRICAS. ÉPOCA MODERNA Y CONTEMPORÁNEA, 39 (2019): 621-644 ISSN: 2530-6472

El golpe de Casado en Madrid:... 625
Santiago Carrillo9. La prensa es el mejor ejemplo del pulso del momento y las referencias son constantes. Si los anarquistas no habían olvidado la guerra bolchevique contra Majnó ni los sucesos de Kronstadt, ¿cómo iban a olvidar la traición de mayo del 37?
Como afirma Moradiellos, en 1936 había tres Españas y dos de ellas estaban en la zona republicana: la reformista democrática y la revolucionaria colectivizadora10. Negrín se centró en satisfacer a la primera y provocó que muchos antifascistas, sobre todo los anarquistas, perdieran el entusiasmo por la lucha. Con él se terminó de liquidar la revolución mediante maniobras represivas como la disolución del Consejo de Aragón y el encarcelamiento de más de 3.000 cenetistas sólo en Cataluña11. Negrín llamó a su gobierno de “unión nacional”, pero desde la marcha atrás en la revolución, los Hechos de Mayo, las maniobras anticaballeristas, el control comunista del ejército, el proceso contra el POUM y el asesinato de Andreu Nin, no había unión posible. La salida de Prieto del gobierno en abril de 1938 acusó más esa desconfianza. Largo Caballero, Julián Besteiro y Prieto acusaban a su compañero de partido Negrín de vendido al PCE y la URSS.


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

y sigue el muy retra


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

porque cuando un facha hepañol coge una linde ...


----------



## Nicors (21 Sep 2022)

2. EL GOLPE DEL 5 DE MARZO
La sublevación del 5 de marzo de 1939 en Madrid es un asunto complejo. ¿Fue aquello una rebelión anticomunista o capituladora? Fue una mezcla de ambas. De hecho, la unión entre anticomunistas y capituladores fue lo que propició la victoria de Casado. El conglomerado de fuerzas golpistas contó con militares profesionales en connivencia con Franco que querían capitular, como Matallana y el propio Casado. Este coronel utilizó el pretexto de posible golpe comunista-negrinista y su mensaje caló fácilmente. Algunos lo veían de esta manera: “Antes con Franco que con los asesinos de Andreu Nin”. Por ello, justificó su levantamiento con el mismo argumento que utilizaron los franquistas el 18 de julio de 1936: el peligro de dictadura comunista.
Como ha apuntado Stanley Payne, “la Guerra Civil finalizó como había empezado, con una gran parte del ejército republicano rebelándose contra su Gobierno, al que acusaban de estar bajo el dominio del comunismo, algo que, en 1939, era hasta cierto punto correcto”. Coincidimos con Payne subrayando el “hasta cierto punto” porque descartamos que el PCE quisiera dar un golpe para monopolizarlo todo. Sí es cierto que ostentaba un poder desmesurado y a ello añadió el 3 de marzo unos ascensos para controlar todos los medios de evacuación. Nombró a tres comunistas comandantes militares de Albacete, Alicante y Murcia, tres provincias clave en la retirada. Esto fue magnificado por los conspiradores para justificar el golpe17.
Los ascensos fueron propuestos por el PCE y aceptados por Negrín. El presidente sólo se negó a dos cosas: sustituir a Casado por el general Modesto y nombrar a Martínez Cartón comandante militar de Almería18.


----------



## Nicors (21 Sep 2022)

Respecto a la lucha, el PCE llegó a ser dueño de la situación el día 8 de marzo pero al final la batalla la ganó el Ejército de Maniobra creado a partir del IV cuerpo de ejército de Mera y los refuerzos de las tres unidades libertarias venidas de fuera. Los principales combates se libraron entre unidades anarquistas y comunistas aunque la labor de unidades socialistas en el interior de la capital fue decisiva. Éstas se organizaron bajo la llamada Agrupación Republicana de Madrid, comandada por el coronel de Asalto Armando Álvarez, que dividió la ciudad en cuatro para ir conquistando edificio por edificio34.
Franco quería mantenerse al margen pero intervino por los ruegos de Casado. Le ayudó con una pequeña ofensiva el 8 de marzo en el sector comunista de la Casa de Campo. La idea era distraer fuerzas del interior hacia el frente35.
Como ocurrió a los anarquistas en los Hechos de Mayo, los comunistas perdieron el apoyo de sus líderes. Negrín se había marchado y tanto la dirección del PCE que se improvisó en Valencia como el representante de la Komintern en España, Palmiro Togliatti, les emplazaron a rendirse: “Todo está acabado. Hay que buscar un entendimiento con la gente de la Junta de Casado y ganar tiempo para evacuar a los camaradas más responsables”36


----------



## Nicors (21 Sep 2022)

LA REPRESIÓN
Después del combate se inició un proceso de represión contra el PCE. Miaja ordenó la retirada de la estrella roja de cinco puntas del Ejército Popular porque era un símbolo comunista, aunque la había introducido Largo Caballero. La Agrupación Socialista Madrileña expulsó a Negrín y a su ministro de Exteriores, Julio Álvarez del Vayo, por ser marionetas del PCE (el PSOE los expulsó en 1946). Otros muchos hicieron público en la prensa su abandono del Partido Comunista. Era su forma de mostrar fidelidad al nuevo gobierno40.
El Ejército del Centro inició un proceso sumarísimo contra los líderes de la resistencia: Luis Barceló, Emilio Bueno, Domingo Girón, Guillermo Ascanio, Manuel Bares, Isidoro Diéguez, Eugenio Mesón, Daniel Ortega, José Conesa, etc. Quedaron a la espera de juicio 2.000 combatientes. Varias decenas de ellos serían entregados a Franco el día de la rendición41.
El Consejo Nacional de Defensa fusiló al coronel Luis Barceló, por ser el principal mando de la resistencia comunista, y al comisario comunista Juan José Conesa por el asesinato de tres coroneles casadistas y de los socialistas Ángel Peinado Leal y Carlos Bellido.


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

así os engañó vuestro caudillo jo jo


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

vaya panda de talibanes ignorantes descerebrados sois los fachas rojigualdos


----------



## Nicors (21 Sep 2022)

Multitud de indicios apuntan hacia el dirigente del PCE madrileño Ángel Diéguez. Arturo Jiménez y Jacinto Barrios aseguran que era el máximo responsable de los prisioneros. El propio Wenceslao Carrillo acusa en su libro a Conesa del asesinato de Bellido en el asalto a la Agrupación Socialista Madrileña, cuando en realidad fue otro comunista, Fernández Cortinas, confesado por él mismo en el informe que redactó para el partido: “Saqué a Bellido del Círculo, y en el jardín, junto a la estatua de Pablo Iglesias, le metí yo mismo un cargador en la cabeza”43.


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

ale, ya pasó

cola-cao con galletas y a recoger la habitación


----------



## Nicors (21 Sep 2022)

__





Cargando…






dialnet.unirioja.es





2.1. La contribución militar
La ayuda militar soviética a la República española fue sustancial, pero nunca suficiente para que el triunfo se produjera. La URSS no deseó verse envuelta en un conflicto bélico generalizado. Pero además de cobrar en oro su ayuda, poco a poco fue imponiendo su influencia política y militar; aspecto que se hizo insoportable para los partidos no comunistas. Un exponente de las inje- rencias fueron los agentes enviados con la finalidad de vigilar no sólo a sus compatriotas, sino también a los españoles que representaran un peligro para los intereses soviéticos. Se enviaron informes y, llegado el caso, se eliminaba a cuantas personas se creía conveniente, sin tener en cuenta la opinión del Gobierno republicano. El general Alexander Orlov fue el más conocido agente de la NKVD –la policía política de la URSS–, sobre todo a raíz de ser el principal promotor de la detención, secuestro y asesinato de Andreu Nin, líder del POUM (Partido Obrero de Unificación Marxista).
El traslado de las reservas de oro del Banco de España a la URSS, a partir de octubre de 1936, fue una condición necesaria para mantener el esfuerzo armamentístico de la República a base de suministros a crédito. A la Unión Soviética se enviaron 510 toneladas de oro fino, lo que en la actualidad serían alrededor de mil millones de pesetas.
El Gobierno de Stalin decidió ayudar a la República española para contrarrestar los envíos de Alemania e Italia. El 4 de octubre de 1936 llegó a Cartagena23 el que
23 Dato extraído del documental L’or de Moscou (Maria Dolors Genovès), emitido el 27 de febrero de 1994 en TV3 (Televisió de Catalunya). Hasta fecha muy reciente, la historiografía señalaba al Komsomol como el primer barco soviético que llegó a España con armamento.
40

posiblemente fuese el primer buque soviético que trans- portó material pesado, el Campeche. Este armamento entró por primera vez en combate durante la defensa de Madrid. De todo este material destacan por su calidad, velocidad y facilidad de maniobra los aviones Istrievitel- 15 y el Istrievitel-16, conocidos entre los republicanos como Chatos y Moscas, respectivamente. Los carros de combate enviados por los soviéticos eran en tamaño, blin- daje y poder destructivo superiores a los alemanes e italianos, porque iban armados de cañón.
En la Unión Soviética no se publicaron hasta los años setenta estimaciones totales del material bélico enviado a la España republicana. Un estudio soviético de la Academia de Ciencias de la URSS24, publicado en 1974, proporcionaba las siguientes cifras:
a) Material de guerra
Aviones (principalmente cazas) 806
Carros de combate Autos blindados Piezas de artillería Fusiles
Lanzagranadas Ametralladoras Bombas de aviación Proyectiles de artillería Bombas de mano Cartuchos
362
120 1.555 500.000 aprox. 340 15.113 110.000 3.400.000 aprox. 500.000 aprox. 826.000.000 aprox.
24
Academia de Ciencias de la URSS. Instituto del Movimiento Obrero Internacional. Comité Soviético de Veteranos de Guerra. La solidaridad internacional con la República española: 1936-1939. Moscú: Progreso, 1974, p. 368.
41

b) Personal
Aviadores 772 Tanquistas 351 Consejeros e instructores 222 Marinos 77 Artilleros 100 Militares (otras especialidades) 52 Ingenieros y obreros 130 Radiotelegrafistas 156 Intérpretes 204 Total 2.064
En la actualidad, aún no se sabe con exactitud la composición del material soviético proporcionado a los republicanos. De todas formas, tras la caída del comu- nismo se ha producido un acceso a unos archivos –los de la URSS, básicamente– que son los más importantes acerca del período que queda por ser investigado. El libro del británico Gerald Howson, Arms for Spain: the untold story of the Spanish Civil War, publicado origi- nalmente en 1998, utiliza esas fuentes y como cabía prever ofrece novedades. Según Howson, la Unión Soviética envió a la España republicana unos 630 aviones, alrededor de 400 carros de combate, un millar de piezas de artillería y unos 400.000 fusiles25. Esta ayuda es bastante menor de la que hasta hace unos años se ha venido señalando, aunque las cifras son de todas formas importantes


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

ridiculo épico de @Nicors

queda sobradamente probado tras esta última intervención estelar en el hilo que la URSS inició una guerra civil en España en el año ... 1937


----------



## Xanna (21 Sep 2022)

bueno, por disculpar al chaval, es lo que le contaron en casa y en el cole y él se lo creyó


----------



## I. de A. (21 Sep 2022)

'El principio es la mitad del todo', Pitágoras.

El gobierno de Suárez tragando:



> – La noche del 30 de abril al 1 de mayo de 1976 le pedimos a Felipe González y otros dirigentes socialistas que suprimieran de un libro en ciernes una reivindicación orgullosa de su golpe de Estado de 1934. Les argumentamos que no era un buen comienzo de la democracia defender un ataque violento a las instituciones democráticas. Y se negaron. Salió la reivindicación. Y en 1984, el PSOE ya en el poder celebró en muchos puntos de España el cincuentenario del golpe, después de haber erigido estatuas a Prieto y a Largo Caballero, junto a la de Franco, al pie de los Nuevos Ministerios.





> _José Manuel Otero Novas, diputado y ministro de UCD._



Y ocultando:

Cuando Santiago Carrillo volvió a España en 1976 no podía ser juzgado por sus crímenes cometidos en la guerra, puesto que el Decreto-ley 10/1969, de 31 de marzo, declaraba la prescripción de todos los delitos cometidos con anterioridad al 1 de abril de 1939.

Pero sí por el asunto de los más de 200 asesinatos de exiliados y maquis cometidos en Francia y España. Según investigaciones, *el Gobierno de la UCD hizo desaparecer en los años 1981 y 1982 sumarios que implicaban a Santiago Carrillo Solares en asesinatos de maquis:* _Las Provincias.es, _15 de febrero de 2009:_ El Gobierno de UCD hizo desaparecer de Valencia expedientes sumarísimos de Franco contra Carrillo_

En territorio francés se puede estimar que de cada 10 eliminados 8 ó 9 fueron obra de los comunistas fieles a Moscú, unos ejecutados por militantes del PCE y otros ordenados directamente por la dirección del partido, es decir, Santiago Carrillo Solares y Dolores Ibarruri Gómez, entre otros; y de los otros 1 ó 2 eliminados los responsables fueron los comunistas libertarios o anarquistas. En cuanto los asesinatos cometidos en España se puede estimar que de cada 10 maquis 7 u 8 fueron eliminados por los comunistas prosoviéticos -como los "llamados" a Francia por la dirección del PCE y que nunca llegarían a su destino-, y los otros 2 ó 3 maquis eliminados por los comunistas libertarios o anarquistas.

Normal que ahora haya un gobierno socialista y comunista, apoyado por separatistas (PSOE, PCE, PNV, ERC), todos con antecedentes criminales de los cuales se sienten muy orgullosos, como el partido etarra, también gubernamental en un sistema y gobierno otaneros perdidos; *por lo que cabe pensar que siguen sus pasos criminales con entusiasmo.*

19-5-2021, Pedro Sánchez: "Largo Caballero actuó como queremos actuar hoy nosotros."



EXILIADOS Y MAQUIS ASESINADOS POR LOS COMUNISTAS

_En este artículo se da cuenta de los maquis y exiliados asesinados por los comunistas en Francia y en España. Empieza diciendo:_

En el año 2004 escribí que finalizada la Guerra Civil, antiguos represores comunistas refugiados en Francia seguían eliminando antifascistas españoles en territorio francés, e incluso después “de la Segunda guerra mundial, los comunistas y sus servicios especiales continuaron eliminando a los opositores. Joan Farré Gassó, antiguo dirigente del POUM de Lérida, que había participado en la resistencia francesa, fue detenido y encarcelado en Moissac por el régimen de Vichy. Una vez liberado decidió refugiarse con su esposa en un pequeño pueblo de la Cataluña francesa. En Montauban fue interceptado por los guerrilleros comunistas que lo ejecutaron sumariamente”: Stéphane Courtois y Jean-Louis Panné._ El libro negro del comunismo. _Madrid, 1998, pp. 397 y 398._ El chantaje de la izquierda. Las falsedades de la Guerra Civil española._ Madrid, 2004, pp. 88 y 89.

El _23 de agosto de 2009 _el diario _Faro de Vigo _publicaba un artículo con el título: _Camaradas que matan_. Al parecer, a Víctor García y a su madre siempre les habían dicho que su padre y esposo, Víctor García García, “El Brasileño”, guerrillero y líder comunista gallego había sido asesinado junto con su lugarteniente Teófilo Fernández Canal en un encuentro con la Guardia Civil en la comarca del Deza en abril de 1948. Víctor tenía 6 años y vivía con su madre en Vigo cuando fue asesinado su padre, y “que hace un año se enteró de las circunstancias en las que había sido ejecutado su padre. No fue en un tiroteo con la Guardia Civil, como a él y a su madre (ya fallecida) habían creído. El comité central del PC asentado en Francia y comandado por Dolores Ibárruri y Santiago Carrillo, decidió asesinarlo, acusa”.

De los asesinatos de exiliados y maquis cometidos en territorio francés se puede estimar que de cada 10 eliminados 8 ó 9 fueron obra de los comunistas fieles a Moscú, unos ejecutados por militantes del PCE y otros ordenados directamente por la dirección del partido, es decir, Santiago Carrillo Solares y Dolores Ibarruri Gómez, entre otros; y de los otros 1 ó 2 eliminados los responsables fueron los comunistas libertarios o anarquistas. En cuanto los asesinatos cometidos en España se puede estimar que de cada 10 maquis 7 u 8 fueron eliminados por los comunistas prosoviéticos -como los "llamados" a Francia por la dirección del PCE y que nunca llegarían a su destino-, y los otros 2 ó 3 maquis eliminados por los comunistas libertarios o anarquistas.

Según investigaciones, *el Gobierno de la UCD hizo desaparecer en los años 1981 y 1982 sumarios que implicaban a Santiago Carrillo Solares en asesinatos de maquis: *_Las Provincias.es, 15 de febrero de 2009: El Gobierno de UCD hizo desaparecer de Valencia expedientes sumarísimos de Franco contra Carrillo_


----------



## klopec (21 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> franco estuvo metido en las conspiraciones de la derecha monárquica desde el minuto uno, incluida la sanjurjada. Otra cosa es que se rajara en el último momento al ver que fracasaba.
> 
> es cuando se dio cuenta que restaurar la dictadura iba a costar una represión BRUTALISIMA.
> 
> ...



Impresiona como se puede condensar tanta ignorancia e imbecilidad en tan pocas frases.

La Revolución de Asturias '34 la dejamos para otro dia, si eso ...


----------



## Reutilizable (21 Sep 2022)

Si Stalin y Hitler eran amiguetes en aquella época (ambos realizaban una revolución obrera anti-burguesa y por eso se repartieron Polonia)... ¿tanto te cuesta admitir que exista la posibilidad de que lps republicanos-que-odiaban-las-republicas pidieran ayuda a Alemania?


----------



## Reutilizable (21 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> si los nazis vendían armas al enemigo es el problema de los nazis, a mi qué me cuentas
> 
> aqui ganaron los malos y por eso en 1959 España era el pais más piojoso y atrasado de Europa.
> 
> conseguisteis hacer buenos a la CIA, lo cual tiene su mérito, todo hay que decirlo.



Si Stalin y Hitler eran amiguetes en aquella época (ambos realizaban una revolución obrera anti-burguesa y por eso se repartieron Polonia)... ¿tanto te cuesta admitir que exista la posibilidad de que lps republicanos-que-odiaban-las-republicas pidieran ayuda a Alemania?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Sep 2022)

Berrón = bujarrón 


_Epitafio_
Aquí yace Misser de la Florida,
y dicen que le hizo buen provecho
a Satanás su vida.
Ningún coño le vio jamás arrecho.
De Herodes fue enemigo, y de sus gentes,
no porque degolló los inocentes,
mas porque, siendo niños, y tan bellos,
los mando degollar, y no jodellos,
pues tanto amó los niños, y de suerte
(inmenso bujarrón hasta la muerte)
que si él en Babilonia se hallara,
por los tres niños en el horno entrara.

¡Oh tú, cualquiera cosa que seas,
pues por su sepultura te paseas,
o niño o sabandija,
o perro o lagartija,
o mico o gallo o mulo,
o sierpe o animal que tengas cosa
que de mil leguas se parezca a culo:
Guárdate del varón que aquí reposa,
que tras un rabo, bujarrón profundo,
si le dejan, vendrá del otro mundo!

No en tormentos eternos
condenaron su alma a los infiernos;
mas los infiernos fueron condenados
a que tengan su alma y sus pecados.
Pero si honrar pretendes su memoria,
di que goze de mierda, y no de gloria;
y pues tanta lisonja se le hace,
di: «Requiescat in culo, mas no in pace.»

Francisco de Quevedo


----------



## PLS--palasaca (22 Sep 2022)

Lo que no hago es escorar a babor by default o por ignorancia.


----------



## Xanna (22 Sep 2022)

Reutilizable dijo:


> Si Stalin y Hitler eran amiguetes en aquella época (ambos realizaban una revolución obrera anti-burguesa y por eso se repartieron Polonia)... ¿tanto te cuesta admitir que exista la posibilidad de que lps republicanos-que-odiaban-las-republicas pidieran ayuda a Alemania?



NPI

En 1936, Stalin y Hitler no eran amiguetes sino enemigos y la URSS buscaba un pacto con UK y Francia para detener el fascismo en Europa. Tanto así, que Stalin suscribió el pacto de No Intervención en España (luego cambió de opinión al ver que nazis y fachistas se lo pasaban por el arco de triunfo).

En los primeros meses de la guerra, el gobierno español pidió ayuda a todo dios porque necesitaba armas desesperadamente para reestablecer el orden. También compró armas en el mercado negro a simpatizantes de la causa franquista. Compraba armas a quienes se las vendían, a su peor enemigo de ser menester, porque la primera prioridad era repeler elgolpe (ganar la guerra).

El pacto Von Ribbentrop data del verano de 1939. Para entonces ya había acabado la guerra en España . Y no era un pacto para hacer juntos la revolución anti-burguesa LOL LOL LOL. Era una alianza estratégica para asegurar zonas de influencia en Europa ante el inminente estallido de la IIGM. Stalin firmó con Alemania porque UK y Francia se resistieron a hacerlo hasta el final -- precisamente para no enfadar a Alemania (política de appeasement).


----------



## Xanna (22 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Impresiona como se puede condensar tanta ignorancia e imbecilidad en tan pocas frases.
> 
> La Revolución de Asturias '34 la dejamos para otro dia, si eso ...




la revolucion de asturias fue reprimida por franco de manera BRUTALISIMA, peazo ignorante. Con las mismas tacticas TERRORISTAS que franco y sus generales emplearon en 1936:

*"Hay que sembrar el terror… hay que dar la sensación de dominio eliminando sin escrúpulos ni vacilación a todos los que no piensen como nosotros". (Mola) "Triunfare cueste lo que cueste" (Franco)*

y franco sale en los papeles de la sanjurjada -- otra cosa es que se echara atras al ver queno iba a prosperar.

por aquel entonces la derecha monárquica no tenía el apoyo de Mussolini. En 1933, Calvo Sotelo viaja a Roma con ese fin.


----------



## Xanna (22 Sep 2022)

ni de izquierdas, ni de derechas = franquista

es decir, de extrema derecha.


----------



## klopec (22 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> la revolucion de asturias fue reprimida por franco de manera BRUTALISIMA, peazo ignorante. Con las mismas tacticas TERRORISTAS que franco y sus generales emplearon en 1936:
> 
> *"Hay que sembrar el terror… hay que dar la sensación de dominio eliminando sin escrúpulos ni vacilación a todos los que no piensen como nosotros". (Mola) "Triunfare cueste lo que cueste" (Franco)*
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, retrasado. Franco era uno más de los militares encuadrados en las unidades del Ejército *enviadas por el Gobierno elegido democráticamente* para restaurar el *orden legítimo constitucional* en una región incursa en un proceso armado revolucionario organizado, financiado y alentado por la izquierda criminal, PSOE principalmente.

Las fuerzas armadas empleadas correspondían a unidades del Ejército Regular,* incluídas las Fuerzas Regulares Indígenas* con base en ek Protectorado Español de Marruecos.

Los asesinatos, saqueos y robos, como el asalto al Banco de España en Oviedo, fueron similares o superiores a los que posteriormente repetiría el bando rojo ya en la guerra civil.

La represión fué tan débil en relación a la gravedad de los hechos que, al poco tiempo, los principales actores estaban indultados.

Las frases de Mola y la supuesta atribuída a Franco ( _Jay Allen, Tánger_, _manipulada según consenso actual_ ) tienen fecha de 1.936, *DOS AÑOS DESPUÉS DE ASTURIAS.* 

*NI PUTA IDEA. DEDÍCATE A OTRA COSA Y DEJA DE ENMIERDAR ...*


----------



## PLS--palasaca (22 Sep 2022)

Lo que confirmo es que no soy ignorante. ¿Y usted, tovarich?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Sep 2022)

Por si no lo sabías, hay un historiador ruso que piensa que la URSS planeaba atacar a Alemania por la espalda e invadir Europa, pero los alemanes se les adelantaron en una "guerra preventiva".  









El rompehielos - Víctor Suvórov | PlanetadeLibros


El rompehielos, de Víctor Suvórov. El libro que descubre que quien provocó la segunda guerra mundial fue en realidad la Unión Soviética




www.planetadelibros.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Sep 2022)

Lo cierto es que los rusos no esperaban el ataque alemán y les pilló en bragas.


----------



## Reutilizable (22 Sep 2022)

¿Te refieres a Stalin? (genocida solo superado por otro comunista, Mao Ze Dong)


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Sep 2022)

Referencias, please?


----------



## Xanna (22 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Vamos a ver, retrasado. Franco era uno más de los militares encuadrados en las unidades del Ejército *enviadas por el Gobierno elegido democráticamente* para restaurar el *orden legítimo constitucional* en una región incursa en un proceso armado revolucionario organizado, financiado y alentado por la izquierda criminal, PSOE principalmente.
> 
> Las fuerzas armadas empleadas correspondían a unidades del Ejército Regular,* incluídas las Fuerzas Regulares Indígenas* con base en ek Protectorado Español de Marruecos.
> 
> ...



Una vez más, te falla estrepitosamente la comprensión lectora.

encima tó hiperventilao LOL

Por lo demás, el mero hecho de situar en el mismo plano los desmanes de unos manifestantes / huelguistas descontrolados con los desmanes de las FFSS DEL ESTADO pone en evidencia tu profundo ... en fin, pues eso.

Lo dicho, Franco ensayó en Asturias las tácticas TERRORISTAS que luego emplearía en 1936 para acceder al poder .


----------



## klopec (22 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Una vez más, te falla estrepitosamente la comprensión lectora.
> 
> encima tó hiperventilao LOL
> 
> ...



No para de decir tonterías, no tiene ni puñetera idea además de ser un flojo integral. No hay que ir muy lejos para saber de lo que se habla ... Lea y aprenda ...


*Asturias 1934*​


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Sep 2022)

Fuentes, porfa.


----------



## Xanna (22 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> No para de decir tonterías, no tiene ni puñetera idea además de ser un flojo integral. No hay que ir muy lejos para saber de lo que se habla ... Lea y aprenda ...
> 
> 
> *Asturias 1934*​




hemos coincidido en otros hilos y no recuerdo haber leído reflexion / opinión /aportación alguna por su parte de interés, solo copia y pegas de FFF y similar -- además de fallarle la comprensión lectora 

Nadie pone en duda que la revolución de Asturias fuera una revolución violenta.

A seguir hiperventilando, fachilla.


----------



## Xanna (22 Sep 2022)

_*La represión al movimiento obrero asturiano después del fracaso de la huelga revolucionaria de octubre de 1934, va a anunciar un nuevo tiempo de brutalización de la vida política española, que tendrá su culminación en la Guerra Civil... *_*La guerra de Marruecos va a ser el laboratorio de un nuevo tipo de campaña militar, a sangre y fuego, casa por casa, caracterizado por la ausencia de reglas y la completa deshumanización no solo del enemigo armado, sino también de sus familias y de su comunidad. El papel jugado por el racismo en la deshumanización de las poblaciones colonizadas lo va a jugar el anticomunismo en la represión a la clase obrera asturiana y en el proceso de limpieza política que los militares sublevados van a impulsar a partir de julio de 1936.*

Memoria histórica | Asturies 1934, el sangriento laboratorio de una guerra colonial en suelo europeo - El Salto - Edición General


----------



## Xanna (23 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Fuentes, porfa.



perdona que me meta en la conversación, pero la doctrina de la "inevitable" expansion hacia el Este (lebensraum) está explicitada en Mein Kampf y creo que esas son las fuentes de @Follavacas .

Es verdad que hitler no explicita la invasion de rusia (como tampoco explicita la solución final) pero si identifica a bolcheviques y a judios como el enemigo número uno de Alemania por lo que cabe suponer que stalin presupuso (si no es mucho suponer lol) que un eventual ataque a la URSS estaba en la agenda de una alemania expansionista y ferozmente anti-comunista y que firmó con hitler en 1939 para ganar tiempo mientras se armaba y aseguraba sus fronteras / zonas de influencia en previsión de una futura agresión alemana, sabiendo que UK y Francia le iban a "dejar hacer" visto que lo iban necesitar tarde o temprano para derrotar a los nazis.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (23 Sep 2022)

Ninguna verdad en su párrafo.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (23 Sep 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> _El diario francés recoge la opinión del historiador Pío Moa y de otros académicos que ven en los actos del PSOE y la República una justificación al conflicto por parte de los sublevados_
> 
> El diario francés de mayor tirada en el país, “*Le Figaro*”, ha sido noticia este fin de semana después de que publicase en su suplemento cultural una serie de entrevistas a historiadores sobre un tema tan revisado como polémico: *la Guerra Civil española*. Y es que según el diario galo, buena parte de la *responsabilidad* del conflicto la tuvo* la izquierda española. *
> 
> ...



¿Enlace?


----------



## I. de A. (23 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> _*La represión al movimiento obrero asturiano después del fracaso de la huelga revolucionaria de octubre de 1934, va a anunciar un nuevo tiempo de brutalización de la vida política española, que tendrá su culminación en la Guerra Civil... *_*La guerra de Marruecos va a ser el laboratorio de un nuevo tipo de campaña militar, a sangre y fuego, casa por casa, caracterizado por la ausencia de reglas y la completa deshumanización no solo del enemigo armado, sino también de sus familias y de su comunidad. El papel jugado por el racismo en la deshumanización de las poblaciones colonizadas lo va a jugar el anticomunismo en la represión a la clase obrera asturiana y en el proceso de limpieza política que los militares sublevados van a impulsar a partir de julio de 1936.*
> 
> Memoria histórica | Asturies 1934, el sangriento laboratorio de una guerra colonial en suelo europeo - El Salto - Edición General



Eso es la propaganda roja desde el 34 y que usaron desaforadamente, victimizando a los criminales, para crear el Frente Popular, en la campaña electoral hasta el pucherazo de febrero de 1936 e indultar a los golpistas.

La "memoria democrática" no es más que la propaganda de guerra de los rojos, que ahora quieren blindar con leyes penales.


----------



## Reutilizable (23 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> NPI
> 
> En 1936, Stalin y Hitler no eran amiguetes sino enemigos y la URSS buscaba un pacto con UK y Francia para detener el fascismo en Europa. Tanto así, que Stalin suscribió el pacto de No Intervención en España (luego cambió de opinión al ver que nazis y fachistas se lo pasaban por el arco de triunfo).
> 
> ...



La amistad de los pueblos de Alemania y de la Unión Soviética, cimentada por la sangre, tiene todos los motivos para durar (Stalin)


----------



## Reutilizable (23 Sep 2022)

La amistad de los pueblos de Alemania y de la Unión Soviética, cimentada por la sangre, tiene todos los motivos para durar (Stalin)


----------



## Reutilizable (23 Sep 2022)

Amigos para siempreeee (hasta que Hitler invadió Ucrania y Stalin se pasó 9 dias en shock medio desaparecido y encima, acababa de fusilar a la mitad de sus propios oficiales)


----------



## Xanna (23 Sep 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Eso es la propaganda roja desde el 34 y que usaron desaforadamente, victimizando a los criminales, para crear el Frente Popular, en la campaña electoral hasta el pucherazo de febrero de 1936 e indultar a los golpistas.
> 
> La "memoria democrática" no es más que la propaganda de guerra de los rojos, que ahora quieren blindar con leyes penales.



salisteis impunes de todos vuestros crímenes gracias a que vuestro generalito cambió de bando al comprobar que alemania perdía y en lugar de aprovechar tan feliz ocasión para desnazificaros seguís vomitando odio allí donde vais.


----------



## Xanna (23 Sep 2022)

Reutilizable dijo:


> Amigos para siempreeee (hasta que Hitler invadió Ucrania y Stalin se pasó 9 dias en shock medio desaparecido y encima, acababa de fusilar a la mitad de sus propios oficiales)



lo importante es que stalin os dio pa'l pelo.

quédate con esto:

*SUBCAMPEONES EN 1945*


----------



## I. de A. (23 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> salisteis impunes de todos vuestros crímenes gracias a que vuestro generalito cambió de bando al comprobar que alemania perdía y en lugar de aprovechar tan feliz ocasión para desnazificaros seguís vomitando odio allí donde vais.



Dices sentando cátedra de porcelanosa echando bilis.

Los patriotas salvaron España de un genocidio ya en marcha y muy avanzado, perpetrado por el FP: *PSOE, PCE, ERC, PNV,* partidos *hoy* en el poder o que lo apoyan, y que están muy orgullosos del pasado criminal de sus ancestros políticos (Sánchez: "Largo Caballero actuó como queremos actuar hoy nosotros") lo mismo que el partido etarra, también gubernamental; *por lo que cabe pensar que siguen sus pasos criminales con entusiasmo*

Y se ajustició (e indultó también) a parte de los asesinos y genocidas.

*Franco fusiló 22.000 personas, el Frente Popular 70.000*

Los cinco informes sobre la Guerra Civil del catedrático de Historia Contemporánea de la Universidad de Alcalá de Henares, Javier Paredes, publicados en _Hispanidad_, superan ya los 202.800 lectores en un mes y medio.

Los datos recogidos por el catedrático presentan los crueles actos perpetrados por los republicanos durante la Guerra Civil, contienda que ha revivido el nuevo presidente, silenciando la mitad de la historia. Estos artículos sacan a relucir la otra memoria histórica que el Gobierno Sánchez ignora y pretende eliminar con su Comisión de la Verdad.

El primer informe, que arrancó con más de 50.000 lectores la primera semana, cuenta que los milicianos socialistas y comunistas se dedicaron a violar a católicas durante la II República y la Guerra Civil. Pero la situación continúa, pues para ser candidato al martirio daba lo mismo ser cura que laico. Esto lo cuenta el profesor en el segundo artículo en el que narra las torturas por las que pasaron varios clérigos, y creyentes en general, que finalmente murieron debido a las salvajadas por las que les hacían pasar.

El tercero está dedicado a las checas: cárceles privadas controladas por los partidos políticos, también el PSOE, y organizaciones de izquierda, donde se torturaba y se asesinaba. Así, el cuarto, con casi 40.000 lectores, habla sobre la fosa común de Paracuellos del Jama, la más grande de la Guerra Civil en Madrid cavada por el Frente Popular.

El domingo pasado, con más de 30.000 visitas en los tres días que lleva publicado, el profesor comparó el total de fusilamientos cometidos por ambos bandos: Franco fusiló a 22.000 personas, el Frente Popular, a 70.000.

*Claro que, después de profanar una tumba, amenazan con profanar la libertad de pensamiento, expresión, investigación, cátedra, prensa, asociación, reunión..., como sátrapas; de modo que ahora será lo que decida Bolaños con un histrolador (sic) etarra.* Censura que se extenderá a la viogen, los absurdos aberrantes de "género", la invasión de los pagapensiones y lo que les dé la real-decreto gana.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Es verdad que hitler no explicita la invasion de rusia (como tampoco explicita la solución final) pero si identifica a bolcheviques y a judios como el enemigo número uno de Alemania por lo que cabe suponer que stalin presupuso (si no es mucho suponer lol) que un eventual ataque a la URSS estaba en la agenda de una alemania expansionista y ferozmente anti-comunista y que firmó con hitler en 1939 para ganar tiempo mientras se armaba y aseguraba sus fronteras / zonas de influencia en previsión de una futura agresión alemana, sabiendo que UK y Francia le iban a "dejar hacer" visto que lo iban necesitar tarde o temprano para derrotar a los nazis.



No creo que Hitler tuviera intenciones de invadir Rusia, pero sí de conquistar gran parte del este de Europa para su "Lebensraum".


----------



## klopec (23 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> hemos coincidido en otros hilos y no recuerdo haber leído reflexion / opinión /aportación alguna por su parte de interés, solo copia y pegas de FFF y similar -- además de fallarle la comprensión lectora
> 
> Nadie pone en duda que la revolución de Asturias fuera una revolución violenta.
> 
> A seguir hiperventilando, fachilla.



Nadie pone en duda que fuese una revolución violenta, dice el liante embustero ...

Sólo tienes que leer tu post anterior, el de los pobrecitos / huelguistas descontrolados.


----------



## Nicors (23 Sep 2022)

La izquierda española por su dogmatismo, por su escasa talla política, fue la responsable directa de que el sistema de la Restauración no cuajara en una democracia moderna. Fue la responsable de que se asentara la dictadura de Primo de Rivera -que contó con el PSOE entre sus apoyos- y a la vez de que ésta terminara fracasando. Fue la responsable del marasmo de la II República, dominada por las querellas del bloque republicano-socialista. Fue la responsable de que la vida republicana se convirtiera en un infierno político con golpes como la revolución del 34.
Fue la responsable de que aquí hubiera una guerra civil después de episodios tan siniestros como el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo a manos de policías socialistas. Fue la responsable de que el bando republicano en la guerra civil terminara cayendo en manos de la Unión Soviética de Stalin. Fue la responsable de un terror ciego en la retaguardia. Fue la responsable de un robo a gran escala contra el patrimonio de los españoles. Fue la responsable de una inepta política de oposición a Franco, y después a punto estuvo de dar al traste con la transición, una vez más por su sectarismo, por su dogmatismo y por su escasa talla política. Contra lo que dice la propaganda, lo cierto es que la mayor parte de los logros colectivos de los españoles en materia de libertades no ha sido obra de la izquierda, sino más bien de la derecha. Y en la época más reciente, la izquierda española nos ha llevado a todos a las simas más siniestras de la peor política con episodios como el terrorismo de Estado, la negociación con ETA, la vinculación del PSOE en el golpe de Estado del 23-F o su papel en el atentado del 11-M, el laicismo llevado al extremo, la corrupción y la utilización del poder en beneficio propio









El libro negro de la izquierda española |


La izquierda española por su dogmatismo, por su escasa talla política, fue la responsable directa de que el sistema de la Restauración no cuajara en ...




www.marcialpons.es


----------



## Nicors (23 Sep 2022)

Las «7.000 rosas» asesinadas durante la represión republicana de las que el PSOE no se acuerda


La persecución de la Segunda República contra la Iglesia española hasta 1936 y durante la Guerra Civil le costó la vida a 4.184 sacerdotes, 2.365 frailes y 283 monjas, según el estudio del historiador Antonio Montero Moreno



www.google.com


----------



## Nicors (23 Sep 2022)

LA PUTA II REPUBLICA:

La Segunda República duró *cinco años, tres meses y cuatro días*.

Estas son algunas estadísticas que reflejan cómo fue aquel periodo en la historia de España que abarcó desde abril de 1931 hasta julio de 1936. Las fuentes han sido el INE y el Anuario Estadístico (Fundación BBVA). Algunas estadísticas fueron muy positivas. Otras muy negativas.


*I. Elecciones municipales del 12 de abril de 1931*. *Concejales electos.*
-Monárquicos: 30.165

-Republicanos: 8.950

La mayoría de los votos fueron para los concejales monárquicos. Pero en las grandes ciudades arrasaron los concejales republicanos (1.037 contra 552 monárquicos). La presión de la calle obligó al rey a huir del país. Muchos concejales monárquicos en los pueblos salieron elegidos porque no se presentó ningún rival. Era el caciquismo.


*II. Durante esos cinco años se decretaron estados de prevención, alarma, y guerra.*
Estado de prevención: 21
Estado de alarma: 23
Estado de guerra: 18
En la democracia reciente (en 33 años desde la Constitución de 1978), solo ha habido un ‘estado de alarma’ (huelga de controladores de 2010) y un ‘estado de excepción’ parcial en 1981, éste último declarado por el capitán general Miláns del Bosch en Valencia en el intento de Golpe de estado del 23-F
*III. Golpes de Estado y rebeliones*:
Hubo dos intentos de golpe de estado: en 1932 con el general derechista *Sanjurjo*, y en 1934 con el levantamiento armado promovido por* UGT, el PSOE, los anarquistas de la CNT y la izquierda. *Los dos intentos fracasaron. Además, hubo una declaración de *independencia *de una región (Cataluña, aunque dentro de un supuesto estado federal), y una *rebelión militar armada *que dio un golpe de estado y desató la Guerra Civil (1936). En la democracia moderna, desde 1978, ha habido un intento de golpe de Estado, el 23F de 1981, que fracasó.
*IV. Número de víctimas por la violencia política: 2.225*
Descripción
*1931*.
Asesinatos anarquistas en Barcelona 22
Quema de conventos 3
Incidentes den San Sebastián. 8
Huelga general en Sevilla: 20
Huelga general en Barcelona: 6
Castilblanco: 5
*1932*.
Revuelta anarquista: 30
Incidentes: 62
Pronunciamiento de Sanjurjo: 10
*1933*.
Revueltas anarquistas: 169
Incidentes: 27
Elecciones y huelga general en Madrid: 9
*1934*.
Asesinatos de falangistas: 9
Asesinatos por falangistas: 5
Huelga nacional en el campo: 15
Revolución de Asturias: 1.500
*1935*.
Ejecuciones: 2
Incidentes: 45
*1936*.
Incidentes, quema de conventos, asaltos a periódicos, violencia callejera... Incluye el asesinato del político de la oposición (conservador), José Calvo Sotelo: 270.
Nota: en 32 años desde 1968, hasta 2000, los muertos por la violencia terrorista en España de ETA, Grapo, grupos de extrema derecha y otros fueron de 1.005, es decir, menos de la mitad que la República en un periodo seis veces más largo.
*V. Huelgas:*
Año Número Jornadas perdidas (en millones)
1931. 734 4,6
1932. 681 5,6
1933. 1.127 15,6
1934. 594 12,1
1935. 181 N.D.
1936. 887 N.D.
Nota: hasta entonces, el año con más huelgas y jornadas perdidas fue, con diferencia, 1920, con 18,1 millones. En el siglo XX las tres fechas con mayor número de jornadas perdidas fueron 1979, 1977, 1933 y 1920 según cálculos oficiales del gobierno.









Así fue la II República: estadísticas para refrescar la memoria


Desde el punto de vista económico, los cinco años de la República supusieron varios pasos atrás en comparación con los años anteriores. Socialmente se avanzó en




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (23 Sep 2022)

El hilo lo abrí yo antes, en _Historia_, pero todas las respuestas van aquí. Yo creo que el OP @fluffy vio mi hilo, ya que figura entre las personas a las que cité en el mensaje núm. 2. No pasa nada que luego él lo abra en _Política_, pero al menos podría mencionarme y decirlo en el mensaje núm. 1.









LE FIGARO habla de la Guerra Civil española y justifica el Alzamiento del 18 de Julio por los crímenes del PSOE y del Frente Popular


h t t p s://elcorreodeespana.com/ El diario francés LE FIGARO habla de la Guerra Civil española y justifica el Alzamiento del 18 de Julio por los crímenes del PSOE y el Frente Popular REDACCIÓN - 14 AGOSTO 2022 El diario francés líder LE FIGARO da una explicación de la Guerra Civil...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## PLS--palasaca (23 Sep 2022)

Sigue sin haber ninguna verdad en su párrafo.


----------



## Nicors (23 Sep 2022)

Di "¡No!" a la República


Testimonios directos, fuentes históricas, imágenes, fotografías y documentos que demuestran la barbarie que fue la II República española.




dinoalarepublica.jimdofree.com


----------



## fluffy (23 Sep 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> El hilo lo abrí yo antes, en _Historia_, pero todas las respuestas van aquí. Yo creo que el OP @fluffy vio mi hilo, ya que figura entre las personas a las que cité en el mensaje núm. 2. No pasa nada que luego él lo abra en _Política_, pero al menos podría mencionarme y decirlo en el mensaje núm. 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que lo leí en _El Debate_ o tal vez en_ La Gaceta,_ Pero seguro que no fue en _El Correo de España._Si hubiera visto tu hilo no lo hubiera puesto. Muchas veces no leo las menciones y no atendí a la tuya. Sorry.


----------



## Xanna (23 Sep 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Los cinco informes sobre la Guerra Civil del catedrático de Historia Contemporánea de la Universidad de Alcalá de Henares, Javier Paredes, publicados en _Hispanidad_, superan ya los 202.800 lectores en un mes y medio.



catedrático muy conocido en su casa a la hora de comer que publica sus rompedoras "investigaciones" en un panfleto franquista, pues ya está todo dicho sobre el susodicho.

las investigaciones serias sitúan las víctimas del terror blanco (1936-1945) en 150.000 personas. La cifra no incluye las decenas de miles de personas que murieron en los campos de concentración franquistas por palizas, torturas, desnutrición (exterminio indirecto).


----------



## Xanna (23 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No creo que Hitler tuviera intenciones de invadir Rusia, pero sí de conquistar gran parte del este de Europa para su "Lebensraum".



no tendría intención, pero el caso es que lo hizo.

¿será más bien que no tenía intención de hacerlo tan pronto como lo hizo?

creo yo que su odio visceral a todo lo marxista, unido a un afán enfermizo de dominación, le habría llevado a tarde o temprano a subyugar por las armas al enemigo soviético.

presupongo que su plan inicial era hacerlo después de subyugar a UK, pero se ve que algo se torció por el camino.


----------



## I. de A. (23 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> catedrático muy conocido en su casa a la hora de comer que publica sus rompedoras "investigaciones" en un panfleto franquista, pues ya está todo dicho sobre el susodicho.
> 
> las investigaciones serias sitúan las víctimas del terror blanco (1936-1945) en 150.000 personas. La cifra no incluye las decenas de miles de personas que murieron en los campos de concentración franquistas por palizas, torturas, desnutrición (exterminio indirecto).



*¿Tu fuente? *El delincuente y estrella* bulo*variana Baltasar Garzón, que se lo pilla a un abogado que se lo inventa (el abogado dice que se le "malinterpretó"):

"La realidad es que ni siquiera se sabe exactamente cuántos desaparecidos quedan derivados de aquel conflicto. A pesar de que se aprobó hace ya doce años la Ley de la Memoria Histórica, no hay datos definitivos sobre el número total de fosas comunes. Según la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica, existen en España unas 3.000 fosas documentadas, pero solo un documento oficial atribuye una cifra exacta de 114.226 desaparecidos. El dato aparece en el conocido auto dictado por Baltasar Garzón en noviembre de 2008 que terminó con el juez acusado de prevaricación."
La gran mentira sobre la Guerra Civil: España no es el segundo país del mundo con más desaparecidos y fosas

*El autor de la famosa cita que compara España con Camboya: "Se me malinterpretó"*
¿Es España segunda en desapariciones tras Camboya? Pablo Iglesias e Irene Montero han repetido en esta campaña un cliché que lleva años circulando. Hablamos con quien inició todo esto... sin querer






www.elconfidencial.com


*Claro que, después de profanar una tumba, amenazan con profanar la libertad de pensamiento, expresión, investigación, cátedra, prensa, asociación, reunión..., como sátrapas; de modo que ahora será lo que decida Bolaños con un histrolador (sic) etarra.* Censura que se extenderá a la viogen, los absurdos aberrantes de "género", la invasión de los pagapensiones y lo que les dé la real-decreto gana.


----------



## fluffy (23 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> catedrático muy conocido en su casa a la hora de comer que publica sus rompedoras "investigaciones" en un panfleto franquista, pues ya está todo dicho sobre el susodicho.
> 
> las investigaciones serias sitúan las víctimas del terror blanco (1936-1945) en 150.000 personas. La cifra no incluye las decenas de miles de personas que murieron en los campos de concentración franquistas por palizas, torturas, desnutrición (exterminio indirecto).



"Las investigaciones serias..."
Nunca citas autores.


----------



## Xanna (23 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Nadie pone en duda que fuese una revolución violenta, dice el liante embustero ...
> 
> Sólo tienes que leer tu post anterior, el de los pobrecitos / huelguistas descontrolados.



una vez más pones de manifiesto tu sideral falta de comprensión lectora.

y ya sé que te hode, pero soy mujer.

a recitar reyes godos, fachilla.


----------



## Xanna (24 Sep 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> "Las investigaciones serias..."
> Nunca citas autores.



_En 2012 los historiadores Francisco Espinosa y José Luis Ledesma publicaron un cuadro resumen del número de muertos víctimas de la represión judicial y extrajudicial en ambas retaguardias durante la guerra civil (y la inmediata posguerra en las zonas ocupadas por el ejército franquista al finalizar la contienda: Madrid, Valencia, Castilla-La Mancha, Murcia y algunas zonas de Andalucía). Los datos del cuadro provenían de los estudios provinciales y regionales —cuyas fuentes fundamentales eran las defunciones anotadas en los registros civiles y en los registros de los cementerios, y los testimonios orales— llevados a cabo a lo largo de las dos décadas finales del siglo xx y la primera del siglo xxi por ellos mismos y por cerca de cuarenta investigadores más (entre ellos Jesús Vicente Aguirre, Francisco Alía Miranda, Julián Casanova, Francisco Etxeberria, Carmen González Martínez, Francisco Moreno Gómez, Juan Sisinio Pérez Garzón y Alberto Reig Tapia). Espinosa y Ledesma señalaban además que había 16 provincias (Albacete, Ávila, Burgos, Cádiz, Ciudad Real, Cuenca, Guadalajara, Las Palmas, León, Madrid, Murcia, Palencia, Salamanca, Tenerife, Valladolid y Zamora) en las que el estudio de la represión franquista estaba aún incompleto, por lo que el número de víctimas causadas por el bando sublevado podría aumentar en el futuro conforme avancen las investigaciones.__198_

Represión franquista - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Xanna (24 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La izquierda española por su dogmatismo, por su escasa talla política, fue la responsable directa de que el sistema de la Restauración no cuajara en una democracia moderna. Fue la responsable de que se asentara la dictadura de Primo de Rivera -que contó con el PSOE entre sus apoyos- y a la vez de que ésta terminara fracasando. Fue la responsable del marasmo de la II República, dominada por las querellas del bloque republicano-socialista. Fue la responsable de que la vida republicana se convirtiera en un infierno político con golpes como la revolución del 34.
> 
> Fue la responsable de que aquí hubiera una guerra civil después de episodios tan siniestros como el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo a manos de policías socialistas. Fue la responsable de que el bando republicano en la guerra civil terminara cayendo en manos de la Unión Soviética de Stalin. Fue la responsable de un terror ciego en la retaguardia. Fue la responsable de un robo a gran escala contra el patrimonio de los españoles. Fue la responsable de una inepta política de oposición a Franco, y después a punto estuvo de dar al traste con la transición, una vez más por su sectarismo, por su dogmatismo y por su escasa talla política. Contra lo que dice la propaganda, lo cierto es que la mayor parte de los logros colectivos de los españoles en materia de libertades no ha sido obra de la izquierda, sino más bien de la derecha. Y en la época más reciente, la izquierda española nos ha llevado a todos a las simas más siniestras de la peor política con episodios como el terrorismo de Estado, la negociación con ETA, la vinculación del PSOE en el golpe de Estado del 23-F o su papel en el atentado del 11-M, el laicismo llevado al extremo, la corrupción y la utilización del poder en beneficio propio
> 
> ...



tertuliano de la tele de los obispos dice que rojos caca pedo culo pis

todo en orden


----------



## fluffy (24 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> _En 2012 los historiadores Francisco Espinosa y José Luis Ledesma publicaron un cuadro resumen del número de muertos víctimas de la represión judicial y extrajudicial en ambas retaguardias durante la guerra civil (y la inmediata posguerra en las zonas ocupadas por el ejército franquista al finalizar la contienda: Madrid, Valencia, Castilla-La Mancha, Murcia y algunas zonas de Andalucía). Los datos del cuadro provenían de los estudios provinciales y regionales —cuyas fuentes fundamentales eran las defunciones anotadas en los registros civiles y en los registros de los cementerios, y los testimonios orales— llevados a cabo a lo largo de las dos décadas finales del siglo xx y la primera del siglo xxi por ellos mismos y por cerca de cuarenta investigadores más (entre ellos Jesús Vicente Aguirre, Francisco Alía Miranda, Julián Casanova, Francisco Etxeberria, Carmen González Martínez, Francisco Moreno Gómez, Juan Sisinio Pérez Garzón y Alberto Reig Tapia). Espinosa y Ledesma señalaban además que había 16 provincias (Albacete, Ávila, Burgos, Cádiz, Ciudad Real, Cuenca, Guadalajara, Las Palmas, León, Madrid, Murcia, Palencia, Salamanca, Tenerife, Valladolid y Zamora) en las que el estudio de la represión franquista estaba aún incompleto, por lo que el número de víctimas causadas por el bando sublevado podría aumentar en el futuro conforme avancen las investigaciones.__198_
> 
> Represión franquista - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Bueno. Wikipedia....menos es nada. Habría que ver el currículum de los que cita, que seguramente serán paniaguados de la memoria histórica.


----------



## Xanna (24 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Muchos concejales monárquicos en los pueblos salieron elegidos porque no se presentó ningún rival. Era el caciquismo.



mis felicitaciones @Nicors

vamos progresando.


----------



## Nicors (24 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> mis felicitaciones @Nicors
> 
> vamos progresando.



Y lo demás?


----------



## Xanna (24 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Y lo demás?



pues que en España había huelgas , violencia politica y anti-clericalismo

duh

ya había todo eso mucho antes de 1931


----------



## Nicors (24 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pues que en España había huelgas , violencia politica y anti-clericalismo
> 
> duh
> 
> ya había todo eso mucho antes de 1931



Quema de conventos?


----------



## Xanna (24 Sep 2022)

ahora es cuando sale la urss, cuba, la eta y el norcoreano.

ale, buenas noches


----------



## PLS--palasaca (24 Sep 2022)

Nuevamente, sigue sin haber verdad en su párrafo.


----------



## Xanna (24 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Quema de conventos?



también. quema de conventos y matanzas de clérigos.

la violencia-anticlerical es muy anterior a 1931 y también la practicaban los fachas.

y es que los fachas practicaban la violencia clerical y la violencia anti-clerial porque los fachas de violencia saben un rato largo.

*Sobre la violencia anti-clerical facha:*

- 1822: la Guardia Real (fachas absolutistas) se subleva en Madrid contra de la monarquía parlamentaria y asaltan edificios religiosos para ejecutar a los clérigos liberales.

-1909: Alejandro Lerroux (agitador de extrema derecha disfrazado de "libertador" republicano) incita a sus seguidores a asaltar conventos y edificios religiosos. Lerroux y la Semana Trágica de Barcelona

- 1936-1939: Franco (golpista de extrema derecha disfrazado de "libertador" republicano) asesina a 20 sacerdotes (clérigos rojos, protestantes, liberales). Clero rojo había muy poco entonces, pero de abundar como lo hacía el clero facha o integrista, Franco habría asesinado sacerdotes por millares, al igual que los falangistas asesinaron en la retaguardia a miles / decenas de miles de herejes o "anti-españoles", muchos de ellos católicos.

*Cuando quieras hablamos de la violencia clerical facha*, que ha sido una constante a lo largo de la historia de España, empezando por la inquisición, pasando por la alianza de la Iglesia con los absolutistas decimonónicos encargados de aniquilar la Ilustración y por la brutalisima cruzada franquista mata-herejes de la que la Iglesia también fue aliada (como lo había sido a principios de siglo de los pistoleros al servicio de la Corona encargados de reprimir el movimiento obrero) y acabando con los clérigos pederastas y las monjas roba bebés (que la Iglesia ha protegido / ocultado hasta antes de ayer).


----------



## Xanna (24 Sep 2022)

la derecha monárquica aliada de los obispos integristas es la principal responsable del atraso histórico de España.

En 1959, España era el país más piojoso y casposo de Europa.

Si no es por el rescate de USA en el marco de la guerra fría, el Estado franquista habría acabado en otro baño de sangre.


----------



## Nicors (24 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Franco



Veo que te pasas a la gente decente.


----------



## Xanna (24 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Veo que te pasas a la gente decente.



si vas a copiar las tácticas del adversario pon la frase entera, tramposo

recuerda: sujeto, verbo, predicado.

_1936 - 1939: Franco (golpista de extrema derecha disfrazado de "libertador" republicano) asesina a 20 sacerdotes (clérigos rojos, protestantes, liberales)._


----------



## PLS--palasaca (24 Sep 2022)

Ni una verdad. Ni un acierto.


----------



## Reutilizable (24 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> lo importante es que stalin os dio pa'l pelo.
> 
> quédate con esto:
> 
> *SUBCAMPEONES EN 1945*



A mi que se maten socialistas entre si (comunistas y fascistas) me parece maravilloso.


----------



## pagesitawa (24 Sep 2022)

De mirarlo con cierta coherencia, lo que defendía la derecha antes del la guerra civil causa y consecuencia de esta contienda y lo que es ahora la realidad en lo social, político y moral da más la razón de lo conseguido con el tiempo a la izquierda que a la misma derecha.
En lo demás, nadia hubiera dado ni un duro de lo conseguido aqui y ahora en pleno soglo XXI , yo personalmente como , progresista además de comunista me es totalmente inimaginable tal como se vive y disfruta de la vida la ciudadanía y poco más.


----------



## todoayen (24 Sep 2022)

Tu no sabes escribir y eres otro quijote que ve fascistas donde solo hay molinos.

Si disfrutamos todo eso es precisamente porque perdieron los comunistas. Franco te da las gracias por el elogio ja, ja, ja


----------



## klopec (25 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> _En 2012 los historiadores Francisco Espinosa y José Luis Ledesma publicaron un cuadro resumen del número de muertos víctimas de la represión judicial y extrajudicial en ambas retaguardias durante la guerra civil (y la inmediata posguerra en las zonas ocupadas por el ejército franquista al finalizar la contienda: Madrid, Valencia, Castilla-La Mancha, Murcia y algunas zonas de Andalucía). Los datos del cuadro provenían de los estudios provinciales y regionales —cuyas fuentes fundamentales eran las defunciones anotadas en los registros civiles y en los registros de los cementerios, y los testimonios orales— llevados a cabo a lo largo de las dos décadas finales del siglo xx y la primera del siglo xxi por ellos mismos y por cerca de cuarenta investigadores más (entre ellos Jesús Vicente Aguirre, Francisco Alía Miranda, Julián Casanova, Francisco Etxeberria, Carmen González Martínez, Francisco Moreno Gómez, Juan Sisinio Pérez Garzón y Alberto Reig Tapia). Espinosa y Ledesma señalaban además que había 16 provincias (Albacete, Ávila, Burgos, Cádiz, Ciudad Real, Cuenca, Guadalajara, Las Palmas, León, Madrid, Murcia, Palencia, Salamanca, Tenerife, Valladolid y Zamora) en las que el estudio de la represión franquista estaba aún incompleto, por lo que el número de víctimas causadas por el bando sublevado podría aumentar en el futuro conforme avancen las investigaciones.__198_
> 
> Represión franquista - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Datos de Wiki y de 2012 elaborados por F. Espinosa,.uno de los colaboradores iniciales del delincuente Balta Garzón en el hoy desfasado Auto que dio inicio a la farsa de la memoria.y donde intencionadamente se jugaba con los conceptos "desaparecidos", "ejecutados" y "represaliados" para hinchar las cifras.

Cifras que en la actualidad reconocen las mismas fuentes gubernamentales oscilan en una horquilla entre 20000 y 30000 represaliados, la inmensa mayoría ejecutados tras aplicación de sentencia condenatoria.

Así que deja de agarrar datos de la wiki para intentar demostrar que no troleas y reconoce que no tienes ni zorra idea de lo que escribes.


----------



## Xanna (25 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Datos de Wiki y de 2012 elaborados por F. Espinosa,.uno de los colaboradores iniciales del delincuente Balta Garzón en el hoy desfasado Auto que dio inicio a la farsa de la memoria.y donde intencionadamente se jugaba con los conceptos "desaparecidos", "ejecutados" y "represaliados" para hinchar las cifras.
> 
> Cifras que en la actualidad reconocen las mismas fuentes gubernamentales oscilan en una horquilla entre 20000 y 30000 represaliados, la inmensa mayoría ejecutados tras aplicación de sentencia condenatoria.
> 
> Así que deja de agarrar datos de la wiki para intentar demostrar que no troleas y reconoce que no tienes ni zorra idea de lo que escribes.



no son "datos de la wiki" y tampoco son "datos elaborados por F. Espinoisa", son los resultados de un estudio conjunto que recopila las investigaciones llevadas a cabo provincia a provincia durante 20 años por 40 especialistas en la materia.

de nuevo, te falla estrepitosamente la comprensión lectora, además de ser un ignorante en la materia:

la cifra de "entre 20.000 y 30.000 represaliados" a la que aludes se refiere únicamente a los oficialmente fusilados por Franco (la propia FFF reconoce 23.000, documentados están casi 24.000, pero otras fuentes se refieren a bastantes más puesto que el régimen no llevaba una contabilidad exhaustiva), cifra a la que habría que sumar los represaliados en la retaguardia fascista que no pasaron por consejo de guerra alguno.

los primeros fueron fusilados mayormente acabada la guerra (1939-1945), los segundos fueron asesinados mayormente en los primeros meses de la guerra que siguió al golpe de Estado fascista (1936-1939). Solo en Andalucía fueron 40.000-50.000 y se calcula que la cifra global de los represaliados por el facherío patrio sumaron 150.000 según el citado estudio, el más importante hasta la fecha..

El estudio siquiera incluye los 10.000 civiles muertos en los bombardeos de la aviación franquista (mayormente Cataluña), como tampoco incluye las decenas de miles de republicanos muertos en los campos de concentración franquistas y de la Alemania nazi o camino del exilio (exterminio indirecto).

Os hode que se hable de un holocausto español, pero eso es lo que fue el golpe de Estado y la tiranía que siguió. Y con este discurso genocida ganó el líder de la derecha las elecciones en noviembre de 1933:
,
*Nuestra generación tiene encomendada una gran misión. Tiene que crear un espíritu nuevo, fundar un nuevo Estado, una Nación nueva; dejar la Patria depurada de masones, de judaizantes. (...) Hay que ir a un Estado nuevo, y para ello se imponen deberes y sacrificios. ¡Qué importa que nos cueste hasta derramar sangre!*

_Discurso electoral de José María Gil-Robles en el cine Monumental el 15 de octubre de 1933._


----------



## Xanna (25 Sep 2022)

Reutilizable dijo:


> A mi que se maten socialistas entre si (comunistas y fascistas) me parece maravilloso.



ya sabemos que a los fachas como tú os ponen las guerras, no hace falta que insistas.


----------



## klopec (25 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no son "datos de la wiki" y tampoco son "datos elaborados por F. Espinoisa", son los resultados de un estudio conjunto que recopila las investigaciones llevadas a cabo provincia a provincia durante 20 años por 40 especialistas en la materia.
> 
> de nuevo, te falla estrepitosamente la comprensión lectora, además de ser un ignorante en la materia:
> 
> ...



Ni puta idea de lo que hablas. En el Auto del Juez Garzón, donde se publican las cifras de "_desaparecidos_", refiere la* cifra total en 114.266*. *A Andalucía atribuye una cifra de 32.289. Es incomprensible como posteriormente las cifras suben a 50.000, a no ser que sea a través de un fraude masivo en las cifras.*

La razón del empleo del concepto "_desaparecido_" lo utiliza Garzón para sortear la prescripción del delito de asesinato y poder continuar con su procedimiento. Es una utilización instrumental donde se incluyen los ejecutados, los desaparecidos verdaderos, los huídos, los exiliados, etc. incluso los desaparecidos que lo fueron en acción de guerra.

Los 10000 muertos en supuestos bombardeos de la aviación franquista en Cataluña por supuesto sobre el que no podrás aportar ningún dato fiable.

Que existiera el fraude masivo en las cifras lo conocieron tando F. Espinosa como Garzón. De hecho en los primeros datos recibidos, para la Comunidad Valenciana de 28.892. represaliados. Tan escandalosa cifra diço lugr a que Espinosa bajara las cifras a unos 4000 reconociendo el fraude sistemático en los datos recogidos para justificar el Auto. Fue el caso "Empar Salvador".


_Ya entonces se oyeron voces que advertían que algo no iba bien, que existía una investigación previa de 1993, de Vicent Gabarda, que mostraba otra realidad, *que lo que habían “descubierto” los del Fòrum no eran las víctimas de la represión franquista sino las personas, desde fetos a ancianos, ingresadas en Fosa Común, una sección existente en todos los cementerios españoles, entre 1939 y 1945, es decir, en los años del hambre y de la negra posguerra.* Esa es la razón de que los encontraran a todos inscritos en los propios libros del cementerio. Esto era lo habitual en los casos procedentes de sentencia de consejo de guerra, que pasaban igualmente al registro civil, pero era absolutamente inusual en lo que se refiere a la represión realizada mediante lo que los golpistas llamaron “aplicación del bando de guerra”, es decir, sin más trámite que la decisión militar. Pero el disparate de “las mayores fosas comunes de Europa” resultaba poderoso y creíble, y además tenía a su favor el hecho de que Valencia era un feudo del PP, partido opuesto frontalmente a todo lo que huela a memoria histórica. 
*F Espinosa*_
_*http://www.represionfranquistavalladolid.org/?Francisco-Espinosa-Maestre-nos*_

A partir de aquí, habrá que poner los datos "_memorialistas_" en cuarentena. Y hablamos de 2006 ... 

Por ejemplo, para la provincia de Córdoba se establecen en 7.091 los desaparecidos. Las últimas investigaciones establecen un número de 1300 ejecutados por consejos de guerra hasta los años '50 y unos 1400 muertos en los años '36, '37. En total las cifras son menos del 50% de lo previsto por Garzón y un 30% de lo supuestamente investigado por Moreno Gómez. No vamos a entrar a fondo a examinar los datos porque las conclusiones son mucho peores para los datos iniciales.

Para Málaga, Garzón da una cifra de 7.800. Tras las exhumaciones en San Rafael y otros puntos de la provincia, el resultado es de unos 3000 cuerpos recuperados, de los que no se pudo confirmar que pertenecieran a ejecutados en la guerra civil y posguerra *más que en un caso*. Además, tampoco se ha podido probar ni un caso de fallecidos en la "_Desbandá_", ni encontrar fosa alguna.

Dado que ni el Almería, ni en Granada se han podido encontrar fosas, que en Sevilla no han aparecido ni un 25% de los supuestos represaliados, que en Cádiz las cifras son todavía menores, podemos decir que las cifras para Andalucía de la represión franquista no llegan ni al 20% de lo que dicen los estudios realizados, incluído el de Espinosa al que se refiere el hilo.

Una de las explicaciones es que en los datos iniciales se incluyeron como ejecutados a los indultados, a los huídos a otras regiones o a Francia, a los que pasaron al maquis o a la resistencia francesa, etc. Por ejemplo en Córdoba, *casi el 70% de los condenados fueron indultados.* Además se sabe que se han llegado a computar como represaliados a personas inhumadas en fosas que se remontan al siglo XIX*. *

En resumen, los datos en los que se basó Garzón para fundamentar su Auto han quedado desfasados, haciendo mucho más fiables los de Larrazábal, Corral o Paredes, que se acercan más a los resultados de las últimas investigaciones y que llegan a reconocer tanto el Gobierno como sus asesores ...


*El experto de Sánchez en fosas comunes desmiente al presidente: España no es el 2º país tras Camboya*​
_14 / 07 / 2022

«Tenemos la idea de que, quizás, sean 150.000 las personas que murieron entre retaguardia, crímenes, desaparecidos… y también incluyendo los muertos de población civil en bombardeos, o los muertos en prisiones, que murieron muy entrecomillas por causas naturales. Son cifras muy altas. *Pero no es verdad que hoy día queden entre nosotros, en nuestras cunetas, en nuestras fosas, 114.000 personas desaparecida*s», expone el forense en una entrevista en Público, antes de subrayar que muchas ya se han recuperado.

Recuerda que «hubo exhumaciones en los primeros años de la transición. En Soria, Palencia, La Rioja, Navarra… se hicieron muchísimas exhumaciones y eso está pendiente de que lo contabilicemos con exactitud». «Lo que pasa es que aquello se paró. Y ahora, *en 20 años, **hemos recuperado entre diferentes equipos más de 9.000 cuerpos de 700 fosas comunes. Son 9.000 cuerpos que tenían detrás a 9.000 familias. ¿Cuánto nos queda pendiente por recuperar? Pues nosotros calculamos que no serán más de 20.000 cuerpos*. Esto es una estimación que tenemos que ajustar un poco más e iremos viendo. Hay fosas, hoy día, que ya no se pueden encontrar», agrega Etxeberria. 
https://okdiario.com/espana/experto-sanchez-fosas-comunes-desmiente-presidente-espana-no-2o-pais-camboya-9389312_
*. *
Eso es lo que hay a dia de hoy. Así que ajusta tu comprensión lectora, deja de leer propaganda y chorradas de hace diez años y reconoce lo que es obvio. Que las cifras reales del supuesto "_holocausto franquista_" demuestran que no es más que un bulo de la izmierda para encubrir la brutal represión del bando rojo en la guerra civil.

PD. No pertenezco ni trabajo para ninguna Fundación. No hace falta. Sólo trabajo para que triunfe la verdad sobre los que quieren manipular y falsear la historia en su propio beneficio.


----------



## Xanna (25 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Ni puta idea de lo que hablas. En el Auto del Juez Garzón, donde se publican las cifras de "_desaparecidos_", refiere la* cifra total en 114.266*.*...*



el auto del juez garzon es de 2008 y el citado estudio es de 2012

entre esos años se ha investigado mucho -- y a día de hoy se sigue investigando, recopilando datos y buscando restos (sabiendo que no todos los cuerpos de los desparecidos podrán ser encontrados e identificados, evidentemente)..

y así todo, no dais para más que votar a esto:

*Nuestra generación tiene encomendada una gran misión. Tiene que crear un espíritu nuevo, fundar un nuevo Estado, una Nación nueva; dejar la Patria depurada de masones, de judaizantes. (...) Hay que ir a un Estado nuevo, y para ello se imponen deberes y sacrificios. ¡Qué importa que nos cueste hasta derramar sangre!*

_Discurso electoral de José María Gil-Robles en el cine Monumental el 15 de octubre de 1933._


----------



## klopec (25 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el auto del juez garzon es de 2008 y el estudio que cito es de 2012
> 
> entre esos años se ha investigado mucho -- y a día de hoy se sigue investigando y recopilando datos.
> 
> y así todo, no dais para más.



Tanto se ha estudiado desde el 2012 que los datos que te doy *son de este año* ... 

Búscate otro trabajo, subcampeón ...


----------



## Xanna (25 Sep 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Tanto se ha estudiado desde el 2012 que los datos que te doy *son de este año* ...
> 
> Búscate otro trabajo, subcampeón ...



lo que tu das son datos de desenterrados, no datos de represaliados, cenutrio.

y a saber qué "datos" manejas, viniendo de las fuentes que consultas habitualmente (FFF y demás ).

a seguir mamando democracia, fachilla


----------



## Xanna (25 Sep 2022)

ya no puedo votah a gil robles, ejjjjque no hay libertá en hepaña

gñe glñe gñeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

es la diftadurah progre

gñeeegñegñe


*Nuestra generación tiene encomendada una gran misión. Tiene que crear un espíritu nuevo, fundar un nuevo Estado, una Nación nueva; dejar la Patria depurada de masones, de judaizantes. (...) Hay que ir a un Estado nuevo, y para ello se imponen deberes y sacrificios. ¡Qué importa que nos cueste hasta derramar sangre!*

_Discurso electoral de José María Gil-Robles en el cine Monumental el 15 de octubre de 1933._


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (25 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¡Subcampeón!



¡Subnormal!


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (25 Sep 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Lo fueron, eso es evidente. Y no hace falta ser 100tisico, ni jistoriador para ver que en las mentes comunistas/socialistas/independentistas, hay algo que no va bien.



Efectivamente, para opinar que las cosas son así porque patatas no hacen falta estudios. De hecho, es recomendable no tenerlos.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (25 Sep 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Se acabo el rojos y azules.



Está más vigente que nunca. 

Se acalló un poco en los 2000, cuando todo dios compraba y vendía casas y pisos y antes veraneaba en las Bahamas que arreglarse los dientes. Pero volvió tras el 11M y se agravó tras el fin del dinero fácil.


----------



## Poseidón (25 Sep 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Está más vigente que nunca.
> 
> Se acalló un poco en los 2000, cuando todo dios compraba y vendía casas y pisos y antes veraneaba en las Bahamas que arreglarse los dientes. Pero volvió tras el 11M y se agravó tras el fin del dinero fácil.



Mas vigente? Preguntale a un crio menor de 30 a ver que te cuenta...


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (25 Sep 2022)

Esos


Poseidón dijo:


> Mas vigente? Preguntale a un crio menor de 30 a ver que te cuenta...



Esos repiten cosas que no han vivido como si fuesen loros. En los 70 ser rebelde era ser de izquierdas, en los 20 de este siglo, ser rebelde es ser fascista. Y chimpún. Insisto, cuando sobra la pasta, y se vive en el espejismo del tarjetazo, y venga cruceros y venga segunda residencia y venga cenar en restaurantes y venga cambiar coche cada año, la política importa una mierda. Cuando se vuelve a la normalidad (porque trabajar mucho para simplemente subsistir es LA NORMALIDAD) comienza el 'ejjj que lojj rojojjjj'.


----------



## Xanna (25 Sep 2022)

pio moa anda lamentándose en radiofacha de que, por culpa de la reina de inglaterra, le figaro ha suspendido la publicación de un especial sobre las maldades de la ii república (léase la democracia) que con tanto cariño les había preparado.

con un poco de suerte, la suspensión es definitiva.

por una vez que logra colar su basura franquista en un medio internacional, vayapordios.

que se de con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## Reutilizable (25 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> ya sabemos que a los fachas como tú os ponen las guerras, no hace falta que insistas.



Ya sabemos que un gilipollitas paleocomunista primo de fascistas como tú se queda pronto sin argumentos.


----------



## Xanna (25 Sep 2022)

Reutilizable dijo:


> Ya sabemos que un gilipollitas paleocomunista primo de fascistas como tú se queda pronto sin argumentos.



argumentos me sobran (no es mérito mío, el facherío lo pone fácil), pero yo decido con quién los gasto y tú no estás en la lista.

a ti te despacho con un subcampeones en 1945 y vas que chutas, retrasao

y ya sé que te hode, pero soy mujer.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (26 Sep 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Creo que lo leí en _El Debate_ o tal vez en_ La Gaceta,_ Pero seguro que no fue en _El Correo de España._Si hubiera visto tu hilo no lo hubiera puesto. Muchas veces no leo las menciones y no atendí a la tuya. Sorry.



De acuerdo, perdona.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (26 Sep 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> _El diario francés recoge la opinión del historiador Pío Moa y de otros académicos que ven en los actos del PSOE y la República una justificación al conflicto por parte de los sublevados_
> 
> El diario francés de mayor tirada en el país, “*Le Figaro*”, ha sido noticia este fin de semana después de que publicase en su suplemento cultural una serie de entrevistas a historiadores sobre un tema tan revisado como polémico: *la Guerra Civil española*. Y es que según el diario galo, buena parte de la *responsabilidad* del conflicto la tuvo* la izquierda española. *
> 
> ...



parece mentira que haya que recordar tan a menudo que el agua moja.

Toda persona honrada e informada sabe perfectamente que el único propósito de los socialcomunistas era imitar a Rusia, tomar el poder de cualquier manera y matar a la mitad del país no afín, en el orden que fuera posible

Y el PSOE de hoy en día sigue pensando lo mismo ( cuando la parte corrupta y ladrona de su cerebro deja paso a la parte radical y psicópata ), sólo que no pueden hacerlo y han de ser pragmáticos. Que el presidente/delincuente llamado Sánchez tome como modelo a Largo Caballero, que era un radical incendiario dentro de unos años ya de por sí muy radicales, lo dice todo.

Es cierto que la izquierda europea siempre acaba siendo no verdadera, como se lamentan muchos rojos, porque si la izquierda no es salvaje y criminal no puede ser izquierda, porque su DNA leninista lo exige sí o sí. Lo demás cuentos chinos, y ganas de llevarse dinero al bolsillo


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## pagesitawa (26 Sep 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Tu no sabes escribir y eres otro quijote que ve fascistas donde solo hay molinos.
> 
> Si disfrutamos todo eso es precisamente porque perdieron los comunistas. Franco te da las gracias por el elogio ja, ja, ja



Collons tendra que ver lo de escribir bien, se dice que un buen leyente mas da quien le escriba y como, lo importante es saber entender lo que uno ponga o trate de opinar, por muy diferente que sea lo que escriba o trate de razonarte.
En fin, otro intelectual ilustrado que se las da de premio nobel de narrativa.


----------



## pagesitawa (26 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el auto del juez garzon es de 2008 y el citado estudio es de 2012
> 
> entre esos años se ha investigado mucho -- y a día de hoy se sigue investigando, recopilando datos y buscando restos (sabiendo que no todos los cuerpos de los desparecidos podrán ser encontrados e identificados, evidentemente)..
> 
> ...



Mismito que el gran dictador franco otro maricon redimido que intentaba pasar como un gran macho durmiendo con el brazo incorrupto de santa teresa de jesus.
En fin el tambien veia masones comunistas y judeo masonicos por donde quiera que fuera, osease un dogmatico totalmente interesado ademas de un gran fanatico de las filosofias religiones cristianas y poc mas.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (27 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pio moa anda lamentándose en radiofacha de que, por culpa de la reina de inglaterra, le figaro ha suspendido la publicación de un especial sobre las maldades de la ii república (léase la democracia) que con tanto cariño les había preparado.
> 
> con un poco de suerte, la suspensión es definitiva.
> 
> ...




Ajá, apoyando la censura.


----------



## Xanna (27 Sep 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Ajá, apoyando la censura.



censura? donde he apoyado la censura?

he apoyado el mejor criterio del consejo de redacción de le figaro a la hora de dilucidar si publicar o no un "especial" de propaganda franquista.


----------



## Bud_Spencer (27 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> censura? donde he apoyado la censura?
> 
> he apoyado el mejor criterio del consejo de redacción de le figaro a la hora de dilucidar si publicar o no un "especial" de propaganda franquista.



Te suenan las checas?te suenan las sacas?te suena Paracuellos del Jarama?te suena castrar curas y cortar los pechos a las monjas,violarlas y matarlas?te suena el montón de mierda borracho y putero de Negrín,que hizo el mayor atraco a punta de pistola al banco de España,el atraco más grande realizado en Europa?te suena Calvo Sotelo? te suena el hijo de la gran puta Alfonso Laurencic que inventó las celdas de las checas,unos habitáculos especialmente diseñados para provocar locura en los presos?te suena el asesino caza católicos o monárquicos Agapito García Atadell al que le dieron garrote y antes de morir pidió ser confesado por un cura y decía viva Franco?te suena la represión en la zona republicana durante la guerra civil?te suena el término "terror rojo"?te suena la expresión "el paseíllo"?te suena el compañero,como dice Antonio Sánchez, Francisco Largo Caballero alias "el Lenin español"que quería convertir España en un satélite de la Unión soviética?
Ahora me dices que es propaganda Franco y los pantanos.


----------



## machote hispano (27 Sep 2022)

Entro, zankeo y me sonrió al ver el bajo nivel intelectual de los rojeras, llevan un retraso digno de compensar con paguita, y es muy probable que por eso están aquí, por los 20 céntimos.

Muy mal estarán las encuestas del psicópata felón que necesita echar al de rtve y seguir empecinado en controlar el 100% de la justicia. ¡Hasta esta copiando medidas de bajar el iva como le exigían desde la oposición! Y dejando como gilipollas a todos los ministros y estómagos agradecidos que 5 minutos antes despotricaban de bajarlo.

Y ese es el problema principal del felón narcisista: capacidad de gestión nula, solo sabe hacerse publi reportajes, selfies, hasta series de televisión 

Con el follón del biru lo demostró. Cero prevención, se arroga superpoderes, y en un mes o así descubre que no tiene ni puta idea, y les echa los muertos de las residencias a las CCAA con el invento de la cogobernanza.

Empezó desenterrando y profanando una tumba, y acabará enterrando a su partido.

No va a haber suficientes antidepresivos para tanto rojeras descerebrado, subcampeones de la guerra fría...




Edit. Algo me dice que las ventas del libro de Pío Moa "Los Mitos de la Guerra Civil Española" están siendo bastantes buenas.

Rabiad rojeras, rabiad. La verdad siempre sale a la luz por mucha represión socialicomunista que pongáis en el BOE.


----------



## Xanna (27 Sep 2022)

Bud_Spencer dijo:


> Te suenan las checas?te suenan las sacas?te suena Paracuellos del Jarama?te suena castrar curas y cortar los pechos a las monjas,violarlas y matarlas?te suena el montón de mierda borracho y putero de Negrín,que hizo el mayor atraco a punta de pistola al banco de España,el atraco más grande realizado en Europa?te suena Calvo Sotelo? te suena el hijo de la gran puta Alfonso Laurencic que inventó las celdas de las checas,unos habitáculos especialmente diseñados para provocar locura en los presos?te suena el asesino caza católicos o monárquicos Agapito García Atadell al que le dieron garrote y antes de morir pidió ser confesado por un cura y decía viva Franco?te suena la represión en la zona republicana durante la guerra civil?te suena el término "terror rojo"?te suena la expresión "el paseíllo"?te suena el compañero,como dice Antonio Sánchez, Francisco Largo Caballero alias "el Lenin español"que quería convertir España en un satélite de la Unión soviética?
> Ahora me dices que es propaganda Franco y los pantanos.



y dónde he aplaudido yo todas esas cosas que en todo caso se desarrollaron en medio de una guerra que iniciaron los fachas justamente para subyugar / exterminar al enemigo por las ARMAS?

leete lo que he escrito en el hilo y se te quedan dudas ya me preguntas, gracias.


----------



## Bud_Spencer (27 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> y dónde he aplaudido yo todas esas cosas que en todo caso se desarrollaron en medio de una guerra que iniciaron los fachas justamente para subyugar / exterminar al enemigo por las ARMAS?
> 
> leete lo que he escrito en el hilo y se te quedan dudas ya me preguntas, gracias.



Enmedio de la guerra dice jajajaja


----------



## Xanna (27 Sep 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Algo me dice que las ventas del libro de Pío Moa "Los Mitos de la Guerra Civil Española" están siendo bastantes buenas.
> 
> Rabiad rojeras, rabiad. La verdad siempre sale a la luz por mucha represión socialicomunista que pongáis en el BOE.



fachas rabiando con la ley de memoria histórica que ha sacado al generalito de su mausoleo fascista.

y lo que os queda !


----------



## Bud_Spencer (27 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> fachas rabiando con la ley de memoria histórica que ha sacado a su generalito de su mausoleo fascista.
> 
> y lo que os queda !



Ley de reescribir la historia como le gustaría al psoe


----------



## Xanna (27 Sep 2022)

Bud_Spencer dijo:


> Enmedio de la guerra dice jajajaja



sip.

las checas son post-golpe de Estado, ignorante.


----------



## Bud_Spencer (27 Sep 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> sip.
> 
> las checas son post-golpe de Estado, ignorante.



Tu si que eres un ignorante.
Los republicanos eran unos santos que daban abrazos gratis.


----------



## Xanna (7 Oct 2022)

a seguir tragando democracia roja, fachillas

Primo de Rivera y Queipo de Llano serán exhumados cuando entre en vigor la nueva Ley de Memoria Democrática (elconfidencial.com)


----------



## Xanna (7 Oct 2022)

y lo que os queda, subcampeones


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

Follavacas dijo:


> Karma bueno dijo:
> 
> 
> > @Follavacas
> ...




!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

Follavacas dijo:


> PLS--palasaca dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola marxi.
> ...




!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## klopec (14 Oct 2022)

Lo que se dice inventar que se lo digan a los parásitos paguiteros de la.memoria histérica, que ya no se cortan en admitir directamente que toda la patraña en que se basa la ley es mentira.


*El asesor de Sánchez en fosas confiesa la farsa de la ley de «memoria»: «Es una cuestión política»*​

Los rojos de mierda no sé si odiarán a España más que a nadie, lo que si sé es que saquearla, expoliarla y llevarla a la ruina lo hacen como nadie.


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

Follavacas dijo:


> Nicors dijo:
> 
> 
> > Follavacas dijo:
> ...




!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

Follavacas dijo:


> que eres un hijo de puta *fascista* que odia a España lo has dejado bien claro.
> que no había ninguna amenaza comunista en España es algo que obviamente no vas a reconocer pues basas tu odio en ello.




!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

Follavacas dijo:


> Nicors dijo:
> 
> 
> > Mezclas cosas. Estamos en los prolegómenos del golpe republicano no después,
> ...




!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

Follavacas dijo:


> pero era un golpe de estado para instaurar una dictadura *fascista*, de las buenas. Los españoles se habían equivocado al votar y necesitaban matar a unos cuantos como aviso para el resto.




!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

Follavacas dijo:


> Satori dijo:
> 
> 
> > "¿Pucherazo o fraude localizado? Da igual: la izquierda manipuló las elecciones de 1936"
> ...




!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

Follavacas dijo:


> Satori dijo:
> 
> 
> > Claro, ahora un golpe de estado es lo que digas tú. Decir que eres un puto sectario de mierda es quedarse muy corto.
> ...




!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## Hippy Lollas (14 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> a seguir tragando democracia roja, fachillas
> 
> Primo de Rivera y Queipo de Llano serán exhumados cuando entre en vigor la nueva Ley de Memoria Democrática (elconfidencial.com)



Cobardes. Sólo os atrevéis con los muertos.


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

Follavacas dijo:


> PLS--palasaca dijo:
> 
> 
> > Follavacas dijo:
> ...



!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

Follavacas dijo:


> vlaanderen2017 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Ese parte del final de la guerra es maravilloso.
> ...




!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

Follavacas dijo:


> Paddy McAloon dijo:
> 
> 
> > Moradiellos: "Ni la guerra empezó en el 34 ni la República fue una dictadura comunista"
> ...




!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

Follavacas dijo:


> klopec dijo:
> 
> 
> > A cada uno lo suyo. Lo único que ocurrió es que, tras cargarse rojos y mandilones el estado de derecho, se pusieron todos los medios para que los restos del Caudillo reposaran junta a los de su esposa, tal y como es natural y fue su deseo.
> ...




!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## Xanna (14 Oct 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Cobardes. Sólo os atrevéis con los muertos.



cobardes, dicen los que solo se atrevieron con Hitler y Mussolini y luego le pusieron el culo en pompa a POTUS.

no os faltó de ná.

ah si, huevos para recuperar el oro de moscú.


----------



## INDIE_ESPAÑOL (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## machote hispano (27 Oct 2022)

Si perrosoe provocó una guerra civil para robar y matar, ¿qué no hará el felón cum fraude viruelo por estar un día, un minuto más, falconeando? 

Destruyó la recuperación económica en 2018, mintió a saco y prometió lo que hiciera falta para ser okupa de la Moncloa, ahora moncloaca, y creyendo las trolas de Tezanos fue a elecciones repetidas y pierde escaños, se junta con indepetarraporremitas, después de decir y repetir que no, no, no, no. Pero luego sí. 

Todo por el falcón, por la mamandurria, por los selfies, por ser penetrado por el begoño en un nuevo colchón. Se dedica a cualquier cosa menos gestionar el país, le da igual profanar tumbas, que cagarse en los muertos del pezoe, ahora pesoETA, por una foto del begoño el cho8M provoca 1/4 de millón de muertos. 

Presenta la ruina como logros, como el dinero de la UE, pero calla que a cambio España pagará anualmente una cuota mayor..., para siempre. El partido más ladrón, asesino, mentiroso y criminal de la historia de España, de Europa, y casi del mundo. 

Empieza a mostrar indicios de que va a pegar la espantada, se larga a África a plantar árboles con el begoño y deja a la Montero explicando los PGE, otro disparate de despilfarro para asegurar el falcón unos meses más. A saber si quiere dejar a la Montero a cargo de ruinaSOE, y largarse a contar nubes. 

Únicamente hay una forma de evitar elecciones generales: que se declare la 3a guerra mundial, y este desgraciado, este gafe infernal es capaz de eso y más para seguir aferrado al falcón y tapar su incompetencia. 



Cuidado pues.


----------

